# What was your most recent shoe purchase?



## That Chloe is Mine

List your most recent shoe purchases here and post pics if you want so the rest of us can admire your new additions to you shoe collections    

I'll start   I've just put in an order for these Jimmy Choo's with Net a Porter... i can hardly wait to get them


----------



## stinam

Here's a pick of my post recent purchase -- a pair of black patent Jimmy Choo's. They're really comfy and the strap is removable too.


----------



## That Chloe is Mine

stinam, those Manolos are really hot. Do they come in other colors?


----------



## Cristina

I just bought these espadrilles.  My first pair of Louboutins   I've been wanting these for a while now.  I'm picking them up tomorrow at Saks - a sale starts tomorrow and I get a gift card for spending over a certain amount


----------



## japskivt

stinam - I just bought the pump version of your shoe in bordeaux - waiting for it to come in - from Choo @ 52nd st


----------



## blueeyez259

*That Chloe is Mine* - those Choo's are beautiful!

Here are some pictures of my most recent purchase. 1st a pair of YSL clogs purchased from Neiman Marcus Last Call. The detailing on these are amazing. The leather is soo soft on these and I love the tassels.  

I also recently won a pair of Gucci flats on Ebay, I already have the same color in the high heel moccasin from the cruise collection (I posted pics wearing them several weeks ago) but the ones I just receives are the flats.


----------



## elongreach

My very expensive D&Gs


----------



## mssmelanie

I just bought shoes 4 hours ago but they are just from White House / Black Market.. They were on sale with %40 off and I had a $10 coupon so they came out to $16!  Here's a picture from their website..


----------



## sonya

That Chloe is Mine said:
			
		

> List your most recent shoe purchases here and post pics if you want so the rest of us can admire your new additions to you shoe collections
> 
> I'll start   I've just put in an order for these Jimmy Choo's with Net a Porter... i can hardly wait to get them



I was going to get those! But the balance is off for me, so I didn't. Love the color though.


----------



## stinam

That Chloe is Mine said:
			
		

> stinam, those Manolos are really hot. Do they come in other colors?


 
Thanks!!  They definitely come in other colors, and I highly recommend getting these shoes!!  Besides black, bordeaux patent was also available.  I also just checked jimmychoo.com, where they list that these shoes should also come in forest and navy.


----------



## stinam

japskivt said:
			
		

> stinam - I just bought the pump version of your shoe in bordeaux - waiting for it to come in - from Choo @ 52nd st


 
That's where I got mine!  The patent bordeaux pump caught my eye first, and I loved the color, style and how it hugged the foot.  The SAs mentioned that the pumps and the ones I ultimately bought have been selling extraordinarily well.  The pump version is still on my list, along with a patent ramona (I made the mistake of letting the SA bring one out to show me)!!  

BTW, the best thing about the black sexy choos is that it took very little to convince my fiance I needed another pair of shoes ... especially when I took them out of the box!!


----------



## That Chloe is Mine

stinam said:
			
		

> Thanks!! They definitely come in other colors, and I highly recommend getting these shoes!! Besides black, bordeaux patent was also available. I also just checked jimmychoo.com, where they list that these shoes should also come in forest and navy.


 
oh they're Choos :shame:  i must've had a dyslexic lapse or something, i thought they were Manolos  
I like the sound of forest. Must go and check jimmychoo.com


----------



## That Chloe is Mine

sonya said:
			
		

> I was going to get those! But the balance is off for me, so I didn't. Love the color though.


 
I hope they're not too high for me otherwise i'll have to add them to my list of shoes that never get worn out, only good for staring at  while at home


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

That Chloe is Mine those Choos look great. Am i ever going to see you wearing these shoes at work? 

I just bought these Prada brocade peeptoe heels and am hoping they arrive early next week so i can wear them to my girls night out next Wednesday night


----------



## Bee...Bee

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> That Chloe is Mine those Choos look great. Am i ever going to see you wearing these shoes at work?
> 
> I just bought these Prada brocade peeptoe heels and am hoping they arrive early next week so i can wear them to my girls night out next Wednesday night


 
^HOT but I'll probably get murdered for wearing them, LOL

After my Blahnik fiasco, I'm starting a Louboutin Fiorellino collection.

Yesterday: brown
This week or next, I must get them all!!!!!!!: white, red, yellow, green, purple and one more black.


----------



## sonya

That Chloe is Mine said:
			
		

> I hope they're not too high for me otherwise i'll have to add them to my list of shoes that never get worn out, only good for staring at  while at home



Fingers crossed. 

Though some shoes are just too pretty to be worn!


----------



## mssmelanie

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> That Chloe is Mine those Choos look great. Am i ever going to see you wearing these shoes at work?
> 
> I just bought these Prada brocade peeptoe heels and am hoping they arrive early next week so i can wear them to my girls night out next Wednesday night


 
I love those shoes!  So girly and fun!


----------



## LVmom

Michael Kors brown suede lace up knee high stilettos.


----------



## GTOFan

From Bloomie's today, on sale Anne Klein originally $79.00 to $38.99 less 40%.  Ordered the black and brown one.



From Bloomie's too, on sale MICHAEL Michael Kors from $89.00 to $44.99 less 40%.  Got the white one.




Ordered from NM, Donald Pliner, originally $195 to $68.  Got the black and red one.




SCORE!


----------



## Prada Psycho

These are a bit sedate compared to the others in the thread, but sometimes subdued is a good thing, especially when they are GUCCI snakeskin pumps! They don't look it by this picture, but they are actually a light, iridescent gold color. Sooo pretty! 

These are from NM's site, but I got mine at Bob Ellis in Charlotte.The heels on mine aren't quite this high though, closer to 2 1/2 inches, which is better for my bad feet. No more stilletos, per podiatrist's orders.


----------



## That Chloe is Mine

GTOFan said:
			
		

> From Bloomie's today, on sale Anne Klein originally $79.00 to $38.99 less 40%. Ordered the black and brown one.
> View attachment 46882
> 
> 
> From Bloomie's too, on sale MICHAEL Michael Kors from $89.00 to $44.99 less 40%. Got the white one.
> 
> View attachment 46881
> 
> 
> Ordered from NM, Donald Pliner, originally $195 to $68. Got the black and red one.
> 
> View attachment 46883
> 
> 
> SCORE!


 
Those were great bargains you got yourself!!!!!!


----------



## That Chloe is Mine

sonya said:
			
		

> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Though some shoes are just too pretty to be worn!


 
DEFINITELY!!! 

Brasilian_Babe, no way i'd wear that sort of shoe to work. I'd never get away with it on the factory floor


----------



## That Chloe is Mine

Prada Psycho said:
			
		

> These are a bit sedate compared to the others in the thread, but sometimes subdued is a good thing, especially when they are GUCCI snakeskin pumps! They don't look it by this picture, but they are actually a light, iridescent gold color. Sooo pretty!
> 
> These are from NM's site, but I got mine at Bob Ellis in Charlotte.The heels on mine aren't quite this high though, closer to 2 1/2 inches, which is better for my bad feet. No more stilletos, per podiatrist's orders.


 
Prada Psycho, there is nothing "sedate" about these shoes. I love that scaly pattern. These are really fab


----------



## chloe-babe

wow, people have been buying some gorgeous shoes.
Piccies attached of my new choos and chloes. Purchased last week 










I got them both on sale, so I think I got a good deal


----------



## Prada Psycho

Wow, those JC purple platforms are sure different from any JC I've seen before!!  Too cute!  I DO miss wearing elevator shoes.


----------



## pinkpirate

^ i saw those purple JC platforms at neiman marcus on sale... very high!

it's all about christian louboutins for me lately


----------



## chloe-babe

Pinkpirate, I agree CLs are gorgeous.
I really want a pair of the bruges for a/w, but they seem to be selling out everywhere as soon as they come in


----------



## annanas

plain black patent leather ballet flats from pretty ballerinas...  nothing interesting i'm afraid!


----------



## Cristina

chloe-babe said:
			
		

> Pinkpirate, I agree CLs are gorgeous.
> I really want a pair of the bruges for a/w, but they seem to be selling out everywhere as soon as they come in


 
I am almost positive I saw them at Saks in Boca Raton Town Center.  They carry a large selection of CL.  If you're in the US, you might want to try giving them a call if you're interested in getting them


----------



## vuittonGirl

I bought these D&G shoes last month


----------



## lelgin

I bought these two weeks ago at the Saks sale. This picture is from the Neiman Marcus site.


----------



## sendmeonacruise

I bought some Gap sandals!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

chloe-babe said:
			
		

>


 
Great purchases Chloe babe, can you please tell me how high these chloe heels are? TIA


----------



## mmcgurgan

I got these louboutins today at NM... its the most i've ever paid for a pair of shoes, but they fit like a glove and will never go out of style. can i get an amen- so i don't feel so guilty.:wondering


----------



## chloe-babe

Amen 
don't feel guilty mmcgurgan, they are a classic that will last you for ever, amen


----------



## chloe-babe

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> Great purchases Chloe babe, can you please tell me how high these chloe heels are? TIA


 
Your wish is my command!
details from NAP.

Gold leather peep toe shoes, approximately 120mm high with a wood stacked heel and 20mm platform

Hope that helps, they hold your feet in so nicely that they do not feel too high at all


----------



## chloe-babe

Cristina said:
			
		

> I am almost positive I saw them at Saks in Boca Raton Town Center. They carry a large selection of CL. If you're in the US, you might want to try giving them a call if you're interested in getting them


 
ahh Thanks Cristina, but I am in the UK, so really want to try and get them over here if I can


----------



## icechick

I'm starting to get ready for fall so I just bought these Miu Miu boots:


----------



## chloe-babe

oooh Icechick, they are completely devine. I love Miu Miu boots, they are so comfortable


----------



## secret shopaholic

Here's a wee purchase today of Gucci flats


----------



## chloe-babe

Wow Sam, they are gorgeous. Are they a pale lilac or pale pink, its hard to see. Whatever colour they are really lovely  
did you manage to get them on sale?


----------



## maria28

i got a pair of purple jmmy choo sandals on sale  last week  from nap and just got a pair of black cole haan pumps (they've nike air tech  )


----------



## secret shopaholic

chloe-babe said:
			
		

> Wow Sam, they are gorgeous. Are they a pale lilac or pale pink, its hard to see. Whatever colour they are really lovely
> did you manage to get them on sale?


 
Jools they are very pale pink with the G's being slightly darker pink - think they are going to look great with a tan (who am I kidding with the Scottish skin???)

Yip sale bargain - £435 reduced to £140!  Steal!!!!!


----------



## maria28

secret_shopaholic said:
			
		

> Jools they are very pale pink with the G's being slightly darker pink - think they are going to look great with a tan (who am I kidding with the Scottish skin???)
> 
> Yip sale bargain - £435 reduced to £140!  Steal!!!!!



what a great purchase


----------



## mmcgurgan

chloe-babe said:
			
		

> Amen
> don't feel guilty mmcgurgan, they are a classic that will last you for ever, amen



thanks! i just wanted another opinion, since i usually go for crazy obscure designer shoes, i'm afraid my idea of classic may be a little off.


----------



## That Chloe is Mine

secret_shopaholic said:
			
		

> Jools they are very pale pink with the G's being slightly darker pink - think they are going to look great with a tan (who am I kidding with the Scottish skin???)
> 
> Yip sale bargain - £435 reduced to £140! Steal!!!!!


 
OMG what an absolute bargain!!! 
these Gucci flats are TDF    
Can i ask where you got them from?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

chloe-babe said:
			
		

> Your wish is my command!
> details from NAP.
> 
> Gold leather peep toe shoes, approximately 120mm high with a wood stacked heel and 20mm platform
> 
> Hope that helps, they hold your feet in so nicely that they do not feel too high at all


 
Thanks chloe-babe   i'm starting to get really tempted by these... imagine that... i'd be getting taller by almost 5 inches


----------



## Meandmybags

I bought this pair of YSL last two weeks. It was 50% off and a pair of Jimmy Shoo san sandals from Net-a-porter


----------



## Nola

Meandmybags said:
			
		

> I bought this pair of YSL last two weeks. It was 50% off and a pair of Jimmy Shoo san sandals from Net-a-porter
> View attachment 48802



God I love YSL. Lovely shoes you got


----------



## chloe-babe

Love your YSL's 
NAP had such a great Choo sale on didnt they


----------



## Meandmybags

Thanks girl!! NAP has almost 70% discount on Choo. I tried to find pic of the shoes that i bought but it seems to be sold out.  I was 100 from 300 something pound. Selfridges still sell it at 200 something..


----------



## BurberryBabe115

I bought these Donald J Pliners for work this fall (even though they are last season) and the Stuart Weitzmans are for a wedding I am going to next week. Both were on sale for over 50% off!


----------



## tweetie

As much as I love my heel, I had to get some comfy cute shoes, so I picked up a pair of Lacoste Mary Janes - just arrived in the mail today


----------



## K012EANA

Gorgeous pictures ladies!  Love them all!


----------



## fashionfrenzy

BCBG Max Azria woven leather heeled slingbacks from Saks


----------



## guccigirl2000

I got these Dior flats that tie around my ankle, some Valentino Sandals and a bunch of random Indian shoes!


----------



## Danica

tweetie said:
			
		

> As much as I love my heel, I had to get some comfy cute shoes, so I picked up a pair of Lacoste Mary Janes - just arrived in the mail today



Soo cute!! I love them.


----------



## maria28

just got another pair of jimmy choo's from nap sale...this time it's for a gift though.  the sale prices are just so great!


----------



## fendifemale

mssmelanie said:
			
		

> I just bought shoes 4 hours ago but they are just from White House / Black Market.. They were on sale with %40 off and I had a $10 coupon so they came out to $16! Here's a picture from their website..


I love white house/black market! I used to get their catalog. Pretty shoes.


----------



## shopalot

I just bought these!


----------



## fendifemale

Nine West Leather High Heeled Sandals
&
Linen Pointy Toe Pumps


----------



## flo

shopalot said:
			
		

> I just bought these!


I've been looking for these , you have no idea. I'm from Toronto, where did you get yours? Are they comfy?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

shopalot those Manolos are beautiful


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I just bought these Carlos Santana high heels


----------



## chloe-babe

sorry to sound funny, but is the designer Carlos Santana as in the singer? !!!!! wow, they are great, so sexy


----------



## gucci_girl_gg

shopalot those manolos are TO DIE FOR!!!


----------



## handbag addict

My Louboutins....my babies.I am so in love with the cork shoe-so sexy!


----------



## aspoint_girl

Just bought these from Ebay -

http://i10.ebayimg.com/01/i/07/e4/64/58_1.JPG

http://i14.ebayimg.com/02/i/07/dd/07/24_1.JPG

I can hardly wait to wear them!

Andrea


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

chloe-babe said:
			
		

> sorry to sound funny, but is the designer Carlos Santana as in the singer? !!!!! wow, they are great, so sexy


 
that's what i thought when i first heard about the brand  but i honestly have no idea, all i know is that it's a Brazilian shoe brand


----------



## Sunnydqt

They aren't designers but I bought a pair of sandals from Ann Taylor.


----------



## gloriajk

Two pairs of Chloe platform sandals!

Leather sandals from Saks - marked down from $690 to $241.45. This is the most I have ever spent on shoes.  Worth every penny, though. They are unbelievably comfortable. I am actually kicking myself for not getting the black AND the tan when I had the chance.  

Photo from Ebay




Canvas sandals from Intermix - marked down from $560 to $149. I think they have some still available online. I wear these every chance I get with jeans.

Photo from Intermixonline.com


----------



## chloe-babe

handbag addict said:
			
		

> My Louboutins....my babies.I am so in love with the cork shoe-so sexy!


 
Ooooh loving the bruges so much . I have managed to secure a pair too. How do you find them, true to size or quite small? and are they comfortable 

Did you get them from NAP. They sold out in 40 minutes!!!


----------



## shopalot

flo said:
			
		

> I've been looking for these , you have no idea. I'm from Toronto, where did you get yours? Are they comfy?


 
Hey Flo,
I was lucky enough to get them off ebay!
They should be here by Tuesday, so I'll let you know how comfy they are!!!


----------



## shopalot

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> shopalot those Manolos are beautiful


 
Thanks!
I've been lusting after these for so long!!!!


----------



## handbag addict

chloe-babe said:
			
		

> Ooooh loving the bruges so much . I have managed to secure a pair too. How do you find them, true to size or quite small? and are they comfortable
> 
> Did you get them from NAP. They sold out in 40 minutes!!!


 
Hi chloe-babe!Yes i bought them from NAP as usual. Actually they are quite comfortable because i followed their suggestion and bought them half size up.They seem comfortable but i am sad to say that i haven't worn them yet outside. I think we have a similar taste for high heels and fabulous Chloe bags !


----------



## icechick

You girls all have such great taste   .I've had a great shoe week.  First my Miu Miu boots arrived on thursday and they look and fit perfectly, then my husband came home from Vegas with these gorgeous Manolo's:


----------



## Meandmybags

icechick said:
			
		

> You girls all have such great taste  .I've had a great shoe week. First my Miu Miu boots arrived on thursday and they look and fit perfectly, then my husband came home from Vegas with these gorgeous Manolo's:


 
Wow!!! sexy shoes and a very nice husband. I should let me BF see this.


----------



## chloe-babe

handbag addict said:
			
		

> Hi chloe-babe!Yes i bought them from NAP as usual. Actually they are quite comfortable because i followed their suggestion and bought them half size up.They seem comfortable but i am sad to say that i haven't worn them yet outside. I think we have a similar taste for high heels and fabulous Chloe bags !


 
I think we have too  
Thanks for advising on the fit. 
Its good to know about the size thing! Mine will be here tomorrow, so we can shoe compare then


----------



## chloe-babe

Ice chick, loving your new Manolo's.
I am guessing hubby can go away again if he comes back with shoes like that


----------



## lelgin

icechick said:
			
		

> You girls all have such great taste  .I've had a great shoe week. First my Miu Miu boots arrived on thursday and they look and fit perfectly, then my husband came home from Vegas with these gorgeous Manolo's:


 
Wow, those are gorgeous. If my husband came home with those I would think he was making up for bad behavior.


----------



## icechick

Thanks you guys, he's got really great taste.  I was supposed to go with him but literally had to cancel at the last minute.





			
				lelgin said:
			
		

> Wow, those are gorgeous. If my husband came home with those I would think he was making up for bad behavior.


 
Anybody else but him, he can't tell a descent lie to save his life


----------



## handbag addict

chloe-babe said:
			
		

> I think we have too
> Thanks for advising on the fit.
> Its good to know about the size thing! Mine will be here tomorrow, so we can shoe compare then


 
You will adore them.They are a work of art! Congrats on finding a pair! It is so hard to find this particular model. They sell them so ridiculously expensive on ebay.Keep me posted on the fitting thing and your overall impression for the particular pair .


----------



## chloe-babe

ahhh lelgin, is that your kind charles pup in your avatar???

so gorgeous


----------



## chloe-babe

handbag addict said:
			
		

> You will adore them.They are a work of art! Congrats on finding a pair! It is so hard to find this particular model. They sell them so ridiculously expensive on ebay.Keep me posted on the fitting thing and your overall impression for the particular pair .


 
will definitely post piccies tomorrow  I was so lucky as they returned a pair to NAP in a 38 (obviously did not fit somebody!). Literally the Wednesday they came on line I was out, and by Wednesday night they were all gone  , so I emailed to see if I could go on the waitlist incase any were returned, and Voila! I lucked out, the one pair that was returned was a 38  . I am usually a 37.5 or a 38 so I am really hoping they will be fine


----------



## Jane Ann

gloriajk said:
			
		

> Two pairs of Chloe platform sandals!
> 
> Leather sandals from Saks - marked down from $690 to $241.45. This is the most I have ever spent on shoes.  Worth every penny, though. They are unbelievably comfortable. I am actually kicking myself for not getting the black AND the tan when I had the chance.
> 
> Photo from Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canvas sandals from Intermix - marked down from $560 to $149. I think they have some still available online. I wear these every chance I get with jeans.
> 
> Photo from Intermixonline.com




    both pairs!!


----------



## Prada Psycho

chloe-babe said:
			
		

> sorry to sound funny, but is the designer Carlos Santana as in the singer? !!!!! wow, they are great, so sexy


 
Yes, it's one and the same!  He donates the proceeds to charity (forget which one).  I love his shoes but he mostly does stilettos and those are a no-no for my feet.


----------



## chloe-babe

wow, thats great that the money goes to Charity, and they look great 

Thanks for telling us Prada Psycho


----------



## lelgin

chloe-babe said:
			
		

> ahhh lelgin, is that your kind charles pup in your avatar???
> 
> so gorgeous


 
It is. That's my big boy, Dudley.


----------



## handbag addict

chloe-babe said:
			
		

> will definitely post piccies tomorrow  I was so lucky as they returned a pair to NAP in a 38 (obviously did not fit somebody!). Literally the Wednesday they came on line I was out, and by Wednesday night they were all gone  , so I emailed to see if I could go on the waitlist incase any were returned, and Voila! I lucked out, the one pair that was returned was a 38  . I am usually a 37.5 or a 38 so I am really hoping they will be fine


Wow you were lucky! I am sure they will be fine. They are very comfortable and really sexy.my boyfriend initially having seen only the pictures thought they were not that great but when i wore them(in the house until now) he totally changed his mind!


----------



## bagaddiction!

Guiseppe Zanotti's 4 inch... and they are Actually comfortable..


----------



## fayewolf

I got these CL k/o (Oh deer shoes) for ...

Get this:  $10.60 shipped!! 

PM to Urban Outfitter $20.


----------



## anotheremptysky

^^ OOH cute shoes!

I recently bought these coach flip flops 







and these Issac Mizrahi/Target ones ... I buy these every season and wear them to death.  They are so comfy!  These are like a lizard skin print, last year they were a crocodile print.  I always get them in brown and black. 






and these Seychelles from Urban Outfitters.  The color makes me


----------



## fayewolf

^^^^ love the baby blue seychelles!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

fayewolf said:
			
		

> ^^^^ love the baby blue seychelles!


 
me too!   they're gorgeous


----------



## Greenie

I'm nuts for K.Jacques sandals. I'm scooping them on all the sales. Bought three pairs today! help...i'm addicted!!!!


----------



## percephonie

I just got these Marc Jacobs flats!


----------



## chloe-babe

those MJ flat pumps.
They are so cute,

congrats


----------



## manolo maven

I went to the Bergdorf's sale and got a pair of Chloe platforms, a gorgeous pair of Rene Caovilla sating heels, black Manolo butterflops, and nude Manolo gladiator sandals.  I also got a pair of tan suede slides in the mail from ebay, and I have another pair of gold butterflops on the way! Shoe heaven for me this week!


----------



## Bag Fetish

fayewolf said:
			
		

> I got these CL k/o (Oh deer shoes) for ...
> 
> Get this:  $10.60 shipped!!
> 
> PM to Urban Outfitter $20.



OMG no way... I want a deal like that.


----------



## anotheremptysky

percephonie said:
			
		

> I just got these Marc Jacobs flats!



SO CUTE!!


----------



## angelie

percephonie said:
			
		

> I just got these Marc Jacobs flats!


 

wow love the color i have those in cream with blk ribbon


----------



## abandonedimages

I havent bought shoes in a good while actually! Maybe 2 months ago? And they were a small purchase at that. Here they are --


----------



## elongreach

cute shoes Abandoned!


----------



## abandonedimages

fayewolf said:
			
		

> I got these CL k/o (Oh deer shoes) for ...
> 
> Get this:  $10.60 shipped!!
> 
> PM to Urban Outfitter $20.



OMG. Where can I get a deal like that!? Seriously.


----------



## abandonedimages

elongreach said:
			
		

> cute shoes Abandoned!


Thanks girl! Those D&G's you got are *hot*!


----------



## Marniem

I like those pumps! Do you wear them a lot?


----------



## abandonedimages

^ Hey *Marniem*! Who are you asking?


----------



## Marniem

You


----------



## TravelBug

Hi girls - this is my first post here on this forum. What can I say, I love shoes too!  

Here are my newest purchases, Kate Spade and Banana Republic. Does anybody else here love animal prints like I do? I only have a few pairs as it's quite tricky to find the perfect pair with just right amount/look of animal prints. If you have pictures of your shoes with animal prints, do share!  

I'd like to get a pair of MJ flats, soon. And perhaps a pair of Gucci sandals but I have to wait ... too many purchases already in the past month. ush:


----------



## Pursegrrl

MICHAEL Michael Kors mules...I'm a total sucker for this style and have way too many  .


----------



## Pursegrrl

icechick said:
			
		

> You girls all have such great taste  .I've had a great shoe week. First my Miu Miu boots arrived on thursday and they look and fit perfectly, then my husband came home from Vegas with these gorgeous Manolo's:


 
Icechick, do you have any pix of your Miu Miu boots?


----------



## fayewolf

abandonedimages said:
			
		

> OMG. Where can I get a deal like that!? Seriously.



Zappos Price Matched urban outfitters, they were selling for $20, so after 110% price difference match, came out to be $10.60.


----------



## LaLaLand

Taryn Rose.  They fit in the morning and at night.


----------



## icechick

Pursegrrl said:
			
		

> Icechick, do you have any pix of your Miu Miu boots?


 
I posted the NAP picture a few pages back but here is the one I put on the box


----------



## Pursegrrl

icechick said:
			
		

> I posted the NAP picture a few pages back but here is the one I put on the box


 
Thanks - wow!!!


----------



## chloe-babe

Loving those boots


----------



## handbag addict

Great boots i agree! I can picture them with skinny jeans or a nice jean skirt maybe...


----------



## Nola

Pursegrrl said:
			
		

> MICHAEL Michael Kors mules...I'm a total sucker for this style and have way too many  .



LOVE them!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

TravelBug said:
			
		

> Hi girls - this is my first post here on this forum. What can I say, I love shoes too!
> 
> Here are my newest purchases, Kate Spade and Banana Republic.


 
TravelBug, welcome to the forum  
I'm loving those Kate Spade shoes. They're gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nola

My latest ankle boots for fall/winter just arrived this week. They´re from Kit which is a nordic (i think) brand. I just loved these and had to order.


----------



## talveira

I just bought 3 pairs of Jimmy Choos:







I got these pics off the Bergdorf website but I can't get a pic of the 3rd pair of shoes. They are brown suede w/a 4" heel. They are on the Jimmy Choo website (called Alpine) but I can't copy a picture of them.  I will keep trying to find them somewhere else.


----------



## That Chloe is Mine

Nola and Talveira, love your purchases


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Mine was gucci floral sandals. Got them for a really great price & couldn't resist!


----------



## fendifemale

bagaddiction! said:
			
		

> Guiseppe Zanotti's 4 inch... and they are Actually comfortable..


U go girl!


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## fendifemale

Nine West


----------



## fendifemale

steve madden


----------



## fendifemale

Kenneth Cole (mine are patent leather Reactions).


----------



## chloe-babe

you have sure been busy Fendifemale. Some great choices there


----------



## Marniem

Love your new pumps Fendi! Great for work!


----------



## fendifemale

LOL! Thanks Marniem and Chloe! But I didnt even post them all. I have some linen pumps and some studded Docker sandals that I havent even posted yet.


----------



## fendifemale

My linen pumps .


----------



## ashley_brook

i just bought these steve madden heels. They are so smoking hot in person- my first instinct was to lick them in the store! 
i held back though.....


----------



## Bee...Bee

Got this Valentino flip-flops but I got ripped off though. 

I saw it in Paris for something like 370 euros but passed on it. Then saw it again last week in an accessories shop in Bangkok and thought that it's good for the beach but had to pay 420 euros equivalent this time . They didn't have it in my size immediately so they gave me a call today saying that they will be sending it to my hole on the beach by mail.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

k ladies, here are my recent shoe purchases during a hunting trip at my neiman's last call sale:

1.  stuart weitzman $100
2.  etro $135
3.  prada $188
4.  dior $160
5.  manolo $222

i had bought a 6th pair, but ended up returning them cause they were too big (they sure fit fine at the store though!).


----------



## maria28

i just ordered a pair of Christian Louboutin Mata suede pumps from net a porter.

i never seem to be able to post the pics of the shoes from the website onto my post.


----------



## maria28

i just ordered a pair of Christian Louboutin Mata suede pumps from net a porter.

i never seem to be able to post the pics of the shoes from the website onto my post.


----------



## chanelvgirl

ashley_brook said:
			
		

> i just bought these steve madden heels. They are so smoking hot in person- my first instinct was to lick them in the store!
> i held back though.....


 
*I  these shoes. Couldn't find my size, though I've been trying to find a lipstick red pumps. I saw a hot looking scarlet suede pumps by Stuart Weitzman. I'm going to NM tomorrow to try them on. I hope they have my size.*


----------



## chanelvgirl

peanutbabycakes said:
			
		

> k ladies, here are my recent shoe purchases during a hunting trip at my neiman's last call sale:
> 
> 1. stuart weitzman $100
> 2. etro $135
> 3. prada $188
> 4. dior $160
> 5. manolo $222
> 
> i had bought a 6th pair, but ended up returning them cause they were too big (they sure fit fine at the store though!).


 
*OMG, I luv those orange diors. They're so cute Congrats on all your new shoes. So jealous. *


----------



## sonya

The Etro shoes are so cute!





			
				peanutbabycakes said:
			
		

> k ladies, here are my recent shoe purchases during a hunting trip at my neiman's last call sale:
> 
> 1.  stuart weitzman $100
> 2.  etro $135
> 3.  prada $188
> 4.  dior $160
> 5.  manolo $222
> 
> i had bought a 6th pair, but ended up returning them cause they were too big (they sure fit fine at the store though!).


----------



## Bag Fetish

ashley_brook said:
			
		

> i just bought these steve madden heels. They are so smoking hot in person- my first instinct was to lick them in the store!
> i held back though.....




 I have these in blue, very cute


----------



## angelie

Omg i love those turq manolo's and cream etro's


----------



## Bag Fetish

I bought these yesterday    I love them.


----------



## fendifemale

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> I bought these yesterday  I love them.


So do I. And Peanut you lucked up. LOVE the color on those Manolos and CD's.


----------



## fendifemale

ashley_brook said:
			
		

> i just bought these steve madden heels. They are so smoking hot in person- my first instinct was to lick them in the store!
> i held back though.....


Ashley these ARE cute. Do they come in black?


----------



## Danica

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> I bought these yesterday  I love them.


Those are nice!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Danica said:
			
		

> Those are nice!!!



 Thanks, I was looking for red but couldnt find them.Guess i'l have to keep looking.


----------



## stinam

fendifemale said:
			
		

> Ashley these ARE cute. Do they come in black?


 
*FendiFemale,* I took a look on Steve Madden's website and saw that those beautiful shoes are definitely available in black leather and black patent, along with many other great colors.  Here's the link:

Shoes, Womens Shoes, Mens Shoes


----------



## chloe-babe

*peanutbabycakes, I love your new purchases *
*gorgeous *


----------



## Blair Waldorf

I bought these on ebay:





Dolce Vita flats, $35. So cute but kind of kills my big toe. Marc Jacobs kitten heels, $46. That isn't me in the picture...shoes should be coming soon. I hope they're cute.
And these Dolce Vita booties from Zappos:


Around $133 after I hunted for a price match. Not a huge discount but I love these so much.


----------



## That Chloe is Mine

nerdphanie said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1#ebayphotohosting


 
MJs for $46  what an awesome find


----------



## abandonedimages

talveira said:
			
		

> I just bought 3 pairs of Jimmy Choos:
> 
> View attachment 53070
> 
> 
> View attachment 53071
> 
> 
> I got these pics off the Bergdorf website but I can't get a pic of the 3rd pair of shoes. They are brown suede w/a 4" heel. They are on the Jimmy Choo website (called Alpine) but I can't copy a picture of them.  I will keep trying to find them somewhere else.



Both of those look HOT!


----------



## abandonedimages

Marniem said:
			
		

> You



Yes ma'am I wear them all the time! Theyre are adorable to me and very comfy.  




			
				fayewolf said:
			
		

> Zappos Price Matched urban outfitters, they were selling for $20, so after 110% price difference match, came out to be $10.60.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bag Fetish

fendifemale said:
			
		

> View attachment 54212
> 
> My linen pumps .



 these are hot!


----------



## japskivt

I bought:

these in black






these in leather w/out the buckle



these in bordeaux w/out the ankle strap



Choo: Mary Janes, Red Suede Platforms (on order), Snakeskin Pumps, Black Ruched Boots

Louboutin: black bootie/pumps on order


----------



## Danica

Loooooooove the black Choo's!!!!! soooooooooooooo prettttty!!!! *want!*


----------



## chocobo124

A pair of leopard print heels


----------



## fendifemale

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> these are hot!


Thank you. I love the way they look on my feet. Tres sexy!


----------



## fendifemale

chocobo124 said:
			
		

> A pair of leopard print heels


super badd!


----------



## fendifemale

stinam said:
			
		

> *FendiFemale,* I took a look on Steve Madden's website and saw that those beautiful shoes are definitely available in black leather and black patent, along with many other great colors. Here's the link:
> 
> Shoes, Womens Shoes, Mens Shoes


Ooooooooooooooooooo !


----------



## fr2nc1z

I got louboutin in gold pumps, chanel pumps in navy, and maxine winter short boots


----------



## j_petite808

I got steve madden flats in black and red and they are absolutely lovely and surprisingly really comfortable.  Even better I got them on sale!  I tried to post pics but for some reason I couldn't do it.  Oh well...


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Brasilian_Babe...I love these shoes!


----------



## fendifemale

Gorgeous; who are those by?


----------



## Pursefanatic85

^Prada

Japskivt-Those Dior flats are gorgeous!


----------



## Megs

Wow... could I step in to your closets?!?!  I am hopefully doing some shoe shopping today, so I will let you all know how it goes!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Can't wait to see what you get!!


----------



## toiletduck

i bought a pair of grey patent mary janes (4 inches) and a pair of 4 inch black patent Miu Miu pumps with purple soles yesterday..!!


----------



## j_petite808

...just bought a pair of jessica simpson flats and they KILL My feet! ...but they are so pretty...


----------



## ItsGot2BtheBag

Just this morning I purchased a pair of Angeline Tournier T-Bar Cartoon Wedges in red. They have vintage Archie comics on them, but aren't too "over the top" that you couldn't wear them with lots of different outfits!

I actually spoke with the designer this morning and I am very excited to receive my new shoes. 

 

You have to see them - Check out the website at www.angelinetournier.net !


----------



## Cat

I just finished ordering these from Saks, I love um .
Black leather 3inch heel  .


----------



## Cat

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> I bought these yesterday  I love them.


 



 I love um too,they look great on your feet  .


----------



## annemerrick

I bought these most fabulous Cesare Paciotti while back in the States, and am trying to decide what to do, as there was only one pair left, and they are half a size too small for me, but I couldn't resist them because they are one of the most beautiful pairs of shoes that I have ever laid eyes on!!!!


----------



## star3777

^^^^^Annemerrik those are GORGEOUS!!!!...drool...

These are my new LV's!


----------



## star3777

annemerrick said:
			
		

> I bought these most fabulous Cesare Paciotti while back in the States, and am trying to decide what to do, as there was only one pair left, and they are half a size too small for me, but I couldn't resist them because they are one of the most beautiful pairs of shoes that I have ever laid eyes on!!!!


 
FABULOUS!...still drooling


----------



## annemerrick

star3777 said:
			
		

> ^^^^^Annemerrik those are GORGEOUS!!!!...drool...
> 
> These are my new LV's!


 
I LOVE the boots.....I am desperately hoping that my foot will shrink by half a size so that I can wear these without serious pain!!! I also bought these Chloe Paddington moccassins, but am not loving them too much! I am at work so don't have all my new purchases, but bought the most beautiful pair of shoes from Aldo (never heard of that brand before), which is supposed to be inexpensive, but I happened upon the one shoe in their store that was more than double the price of all the others. A black croco stiletto that is to die for! I just went on the website to see if I could find a pic, but it isn't there!! Maybe tomorrow, I will bring them to photograph! Star BTW...I am a frequent drooler on your link!


----------



## Nishi621

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> I bought these yesterday    I love them.



Where did you get those Bag Fetish?


----------



## harlem_cutie

prada america's cup sneaker in black/black. Most comfy shoes ever. I have 11 pairs in them


----------



## toiletduck

annemerrick said:
			
		

> I bought these most fabulous Cesare Paciotti while back in the States, and am trying to decide what to do, as there was only one pair left, and they are half a size too small for me, but I couldn't resist them because they are one of the most beautiful pairs of shoes that I have ever laid eyes on!!!!



 WOW!  I've never seen those in HK...why can't Lane Crawford stock those?!?!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Cat said:
			
		

> I love um too,they look great on your feet  .



 thanks, I wish i had then in other colors.  
I'm going to have to add more blue to my closet so i can wear them more.


----------



## Bag Fetish

ashley_brook said:
			
		

> i just bought these steve madden heels. They are so smoking hot in person- my first instinct was to lick them in the store!
> i held back though.....



 have your shoes arrived ?   How are you finding them  for comfort?


----------



## Bag Fetish

j_petite808 said:
			
		

> ...just bought a pair of jessica simpson flats and they KILL My feet! ...but they are so pretty...



 dont you just hate new shoes


----------



## shoeangel

Ordered last week.  Both arrived today.

Irregular Choice (to wear with skinnies)





KORS (to wear with gaucho jeans)


----------



## icechick

Love those Kors!


----------



## annemerrick

I bought these at Aldo (m first time to buy shoes there)....I think they are the pefect stiletto!!

Shoeangel....I  the gold boots!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

LOVE these ! 





			
				shoeangel said:
			
		

> Ordered last week. Both arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> KORS (to wear with gaucho jeans)


----------



## Ava J

I just bought these fantastic Manolos - they are my second pair and I am a bit worried this is the start of a beautiful but expensive love affair!


----------



## fr2nc1z

I bought a new pair of Chanel boots!! I had the riding boots before, so now I bought the other long boots that came out for chanel (only 2 long boots came out, sadly!)
And I did buy my lambskin chanel sneakers!!!

And..... on friday I'm buying Manolos!! OMG I love Manolo's!!


----------



## ELLE_GIRL

Hi everyone!  I am Elle, and really new to the forum.  So, I figured I would jump in here...
I just recently has a big shoe purchase!  I got these Christian Louboutin's - the Miss Marple in patent leather!!! OH, how they hurt my feet, but I LOVE THEM SO~And where them as much as humanly possible! LOL


----------



## purplekitty

j_petite808 said:
			
		

> ...just bought a pair of jessica simpson flats and they KILL My feet! ...but they are so pretty...


Flats? By Jessica Simpson? Could you please post a pic of them?  I  flats!


----------



## minami

Work shoes (SF) and sandals (NW)

xxoo


----------



## Ava J

ELLE_GIRL said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!  I am Elle, and really new to the forum.  So, I figured I would jump in here...
> I just recently has a big shoe purchase!  I got these Christian Louboutin's - the Miss Marple in patent leather!!! OH, how they hurt my feet, but I LOVE THEM SO~And where them as much as humanly possible! LOL



Hey Elle - these are are seriously hot shoes! am thinking about developing a Louboutin habit, if I could only get over my Manolo habit for long enough to afford some...


----------



## shoegal

These are my latest acquisitions - waiting for a zebra print peep toe Louboutin.  The first is a Cole Haan G Series ankle boot - I have never worn this brand before but it is super comfy.  The second is the plum patent platform Gucci pump - the white crepe sole makes this shoe wearable for hours!!!


----------



## mocean

I just bought the most gorgeous pair of black snakeskin prada heels... 










I love eBay...


----------



## ELLE_GIRL

Ava J...
Thnx for the compliment!  As  said, I LOVE THEM!!!  It's funny, b/c I am a shie fanatic!  And everyone jokes that I must have been born with stilettos on b/c I wear them like other wear sneakers - everywhere, all the time!  To see me in a pair of flats or sneakers is a rare occassion for me! LOL  
So, I am just naturally comfortable in high heels... But these acually get to me.  My feet I mean!  I think it's he front platfom & the 5" heel!  OOHH!  Watch out for your feet with these - but they were worth every penny!
If you decide on splurging - you gotta show me a pic!
TC
Elle


----------



## TravelBug

I've been obsessed with flats lately.  I bought a pair of Kate Spade velvet flats last week from their sample sale, and just now, I bought another pair of flats from NM at 50% off -been thinking about it for a few days. I love the bamboo detail on the shoes, and I think the rose gold is going to look good in the fall and winter (I live in CA there is no real winter here  ), just hope the color is not too loud IRL.


----------



## Chamber Doll




----------



## fashionfrenzy

Steve Madden platform peeptoes in black patent leather

also, I bought a pair of the deconstructed ked mary janes in navy

and a pair of croc ballerina shoes


----------



## fashionfrenzy

japskivt said:
			
		

> I bought:
> 
> these in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these in leather w/out the buckle
> 
> 
> 
> these in bordeaux w/out the ankle strap
> 
> 
> 
> Choo: Mary Janes, Red Suede Platforms (on order), Snakeskin Pumps, Black Ruched Boots
> 
> Louboutin: black bootie/pumps on order



Will you please adopt me? I will work for shoes......JK, I love your taste in shoes, just fabulous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## japskivt

My Chloe & Dior flats


----------



## chloe-babe

such cute shoes japsivt 
lovely


----------



## Danica

^ I second that! lovely!!


----------



## BagLuver

I just bought these Steven by Steve Madden peep-toe platforms


----------



## chocobo124

Manolo Blahnik heels


----------



## minami

Silver wedges !


----------



## heartfelt

i am obsessed with marc jacobs so ive been on a shoe kick lately  they were all so cute! i couldnt resist!


----------



## Bagpuss

shoegal said:
			
		

> These are my latest acquisitions - waiting for a zebra print peep toe Louboutin. The first is a Cole Haan G Series ankle boot - I have never worn this brand before but it is super comfy. The second is the plum patent platform Gucci pump - the white crepe sole makes this shoe wearable for hours!!!


  Thanks for the testimony- I have been eyeing those boots and now I ordered them in black.


----------



## fashion_junky

japskivt said:
			
		

> My Chloe & Dior flats



I love the Chloe pair!!!  They are so pretty and unique!


----------



## annemerrick

My new Chloe patent leather slingback wedges!!!


----------



## SophiaLee

heartfelt ,
I love those MJ sandals w/ a bow ! so cute ! Do you mind if I ask how much ?


----------



## peanutbabycakes

annemerrick said:
			
		

> My new Chloe patent leather slingback wedges!!!


 
annemerrick - LOVE UR NEW SHOES!!  i'm a sucker for anything patent and the wedge heels are a plus!!!  congrats!


----------



## wannabelyn

*i bought some shoes a month back 

* *bought a pair of MJs






 a pair of sigerson morrison





 A pair of DKNY pumps





 Cacharel teal pumps





 a pair of kenzo heels i bought 2 mths back





 I love this pair of kenzo boots!!! i LOVE it but i haven't worn it out 




 this is a group pic of shoes i purchased this year. I didnt take pictures of my older shoes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*​


----------



## aspoint_girl

annemerrick said:
			
		

> I bought these at Aldo (m first time to buy shoes there)....I think they are the pefect stiletto!!
> 
> Shoeangel....I  the gold boots!!!


 
Mmmm - I agree, those are the perfect stiletto! How are they to walk in?

Andrea


----------



## shoeangel

japskivt said:
			
		

> My Chloe & Dior flats


 
Japskivt -

I totally looove your red Chloe ankle wrap flats.  And I think you have shown the world just how cute toe cleavage can be.





I'm surfing the Internet trying to find myself a pair (I avoid eBay like the plague...when I can).  I found this cute pic of Mischa Barton wearing the same adorable shoes.   
























And then I found these adorable ballet-inspired Chloe wedges, which I love but not enough to drop $650 on them.


----------



## icechick

Those kenzo boots are TDF!


----------



## haute

I'm pretty proud of the Charles David platform pumps I scored at DSW a couple of weeks ago... $30 marked down from $200!


----------



## japskivt

shoeangel said:
			
		

> Japskivt -
> 
> I totally looove your red Chloe ankle wrap flats. And I think you have shown the world just how cute toe cleavage can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surfing the Internet trying to find myself a pair (I avoid eBay like the plague...when I can). I found this cute pic of Mischa Barton wearing the same adorable shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I found these adorable ballet-inspired Chloe wedges, which I love but not enough to drop $650 on them.


 
Steve Madden made a great copy of my red flats in navy and black!!


----------



## wannabelyn

icechick said:
			
		

> Those kenzo boots are TDF!



thanks i had my eye on them and waited for it to go on sale
but i don't know what to wear them with  and winter is going to be over soon


----------



## icechick

Black pencil skirt, white shirt and a very red lipstick?  Anyway, here's what I just bought, black patent Marc by Marc Jacobs wedges, I love the all black look


----------



## H_addict

These LV shoes:


----------



## japskivt

LV_addict said:
			
		

> These LV shoes:


 
Those are soooo cute!!


----------



## fendifemale

wannabelyn said:
			
		

> *i bought some shoes a month back *
> 
> 
> *bought a pair of MJs*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> *a pair of sigerson morrison*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> *A pair of DKNY pumps*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> *Cacharel teal pumps*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> *a pair of kenzo heels i bought 2 mths back*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> *I love this pair of kenzo boots!!! i LOVE it but i haven't worn it out *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *this is a group pic of shoes i purchased this year. I didnt take pictures of my older shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


simply gorgeous! I love the boots esp!


----------



## fendifemale

annemerrick said:
			
		

> I bought these at Aldo (m first time to buy shoes there)....I think they are the pefect stiletto!!
> 
> Shoeangel....I  the gold boots!!!


I Aldos.


----------



## fendifemale

star3777 said:
			
		

> ^^^^^Annemerrik those are GORGEOUS!!!!...drool...
> 
> These are my new LV's!


me likey.


----------



## shelbell77

Coach Maxie sneakers in black/grey.  From Gotham City Online for $70 (original price $100).


----------



## sratsey

These platform peep toes by MICHAEL






The perfect match for Grenat Paddy


----------



## fendifemale

very pretty!


----------



## shoeangel

sratsey said:
			
		

> These platform peep toes by MICHAEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perfect match for Grenat Paddy


 
The pumps and matching bag are totally hot!  Luv'em!


----------



## latest obsession

I haven't ventured out to premium designer shoes yet...still obsessing over bags but i did just yesterday win an auction for coach shoes

And less recently i found these amazing Seychelles pumps at nordstrom rack. I love them!!!


----------



## chicky

A pair of *Beatrix Ong* sling backs in MY SIZE! 

And some red leather wedge mules by *Faith* for my brother's wedding next month.


----------



## latest obsession

Ohhh i love those red shoes and clutch. gorgeous!


----------



## chicky

latest obsession said:
			
		

> Ohhh i love those red shoes and clutch. gorgeous!


 
Thank you!

P.S I am loving those Seychelles pumps!


----------



## chloe-babe

gosh Stratsey, those shoes match the paddy so nicely - v pretty indeed.


----------



## mellecyn

Sratsey and LatestObs, I   your platform pumps !!! I wasn´t crazy about that style but after seing yours, I need some just as pretty !! 
Do you mind telling the price range ?


----------



## shoes319

I just bought a pr. of brown Gucci loafers from NM in Boston - no pic at the moment but they are comfy and good for walking around!  My life doesn't have a lot of need for many heels unfortunately!


----------



## barbie.belle

i bought a few pairs of these for my 'cheap shoe' days:
http://www.guess.com/ProductDetails.aspx?style=CARRIE&root_category%7C596=Women's%20Accessories&category%7C625=Shoes&browse=1&rpt=Department.aspx&pt=ProductListing.aspx&image=CARRIE-BEIGL

i bought them in leopard print and beige logo


----------



## barbie.belle

sorry i dont know how to do the link thing..


----------



## latest obsession

mellecyn: My seychelles pumps were only $50!


----------



## fendifemale

latest obsession said:
			
		

> I haven't ventured out to premium designer shoes yet...still obsessing over bags but i did just yesterday win an auction for coach shoes
> 
> And less recently i found these amazing Seychelles pumps at nordstrom rack. I love them!!!


I love those straw coach sandals. How much, if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## maxter

My new Dior Sandals!  I love it that I can dress them up or wear them with jeans at night!


----------



## calisnoopy

1. Lanvin flat boot
looks like this in color  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






but in this style, flat version





2. Christian Louboutin black patent bruges







3. Chanel Cambon flats in white and also a pair of black suede flats with bow from barneys (too lazy to look for the designer now lol)







4. Lanvin gold leather ballet flats...
(also just picked them up in red patent leather today 






5. Christian Louboutin black wedge sandals...lower version, not the 4-5 inch ones.










6. Christian Louboutin black patent mary janes






(btw-I didnt buy these all in one setting, just over the course of the last couple months =P)


----------



## Danica

Calisnoopy, you have amazing taste!! I love it all!!!!!


----------



## chicky

barbie.belle said:
			
		

> i bought a few pairs of these for my 'cheap shoe' days:
> http://www.guess.com/ProductDetails.aspx?style=CARRIE&root_category%7C596=Women's%20Accessories&category%7C625=Shoes&browse=1&rpt=Department.aspx&pt=ProductListing.aspx&image=CARRIE-BEIGL
> 
> i bought them in leopard print and beige logo


 
GUESS: Women Accessories: Shoes: Carrie

Try this one. 
Very nice, by the way!


----------



## chicky

^^^ Loving those Christian Louboutin black patent pumps....


----------



## chicky

I've just ordered these Boccaccini shoes (below) from http://www.vivaladiva.com and a pair of Audley striped platform sandals (since i ordered the Audley sandals they've gone out of stock, so no piccy)
Will post a picture when they arrive.
The Boccaccini pumps were £35 instead of £180..


----------



## angelie

calisnoopy i love the the mary jane cl's wow


----------



## shopalot

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> 1. Lanvin flat boot
> looks like this in color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but in this style, flat version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Christian Louboutin black patent bruges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Chanel Cambon flats in white and also a pair of black suede flats with bow from barneys (too lazy to look for the designer now lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Lanvin gold leather ballet flats...
> (also just picked them up in red patent leather today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Christian Louboutin black wedge sandals...lower version, not the 4-5 inch ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Christian Louboutin black patent mary janes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw-I didnt buy these all in one setting, just over the course of the last couple months =P)


 
You've got great taste in shoes!!!
I love them all!!!!!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Bought these on Saturday at DSW...really cute. I wore them while I was shopping & they were killing me, the back was rubbing against my heel. I still love them! Now I just know not to wear them when I'm going to be walking alot.


----------



## *jennifer*

love the patent choos!!


----------



## fashion_junky

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> 1. Lanvin flat boot
> looks like this in color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but in this style, flat version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Christian Louboutin black patent bruges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Chanel Cambon flats in white and also a pair of black suede flats with bow from barneys (too lazy to look for the designer now lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Lanvin gold leather ballet flats...
> (also just picked them up in red patent leather today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Christian Louboutin black wedge sandals...lower version, not the 4-5 inch ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Christian Louboutin black patent mary janes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw-I didnt buy these all in one setting, just over the course of the last couple months =P)



Love your purchases!  Especially the CL mary janes!


----------



## ayla

Burberry espadrilles, a real steal too !


----------



## fashion_junky

ayla said:
			
		

> Burberry espadrilles, a real steal too !



Oooh, let's see pics!


----------



## shoeangel

ayla said:
			
		

> Burberry espadrilles, a real steal too !


 

You are so lucky!  Please tell me they aren't these one's....I would be so envious.






I had a pair of pink Burberry espadrilles from last season that I adored...until my dog chewed up one of them.


----------



## Sunnydqt

ooooooh ayla, please post pics when you get a chance. Do you have the ones shoeangel is referring to? If so then you are so lucky! I've been checking/calling NM almost everyday to get them and they don't have them in my size and I want them sooooo bad! Today I came home w/ these.


----------



## Fashion_Hunter

A pair of beeeeooooooootiful Dolce & Gabbana Black & White courts - I love love love them - and they are soooo comfy.....

YUM!!






xx


----------



## sora17

I bought these last month and absolutely love them. Won't be able to wear them in winter, but still I'm very happy with them!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

^ I love those...they look very comfy!


----------



## uhkiwi

from Topshop in Cambridge (on sale for £12!) and Juicy from off Saks


----------



## ilovemylilo

kors & mbmj


----------



## harlem_cutie

black MJ mouse shoes


----------



## surferchick2

Ordered the Lanvin ballet flats and Lanvin Monk sandals (the same day).


----------



## purexelegance

I have the Juicy shoes btw too!

Anyways, I just got my first pair of Stuart Weitzman for a surprising 55 DOLLARS!!


----------



## Daementia

Heres my most recent purchase, Ive bought them last week and Ill just say that im in love with them lol


----------



## annemerrick

Just bought these at Nine West....I really like them!!


----------



## friponne

Belstaff Trialmasters, in ice-white


----------



## aspoint_girl

Fashion_Hunter said:


> A pair of beeeeooooooootiful Dolce & Gabbana Black & White courts - I love love love them - and they are soooo comfy.....
> 
> YUM!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx


 
Mmmm very nice! Are the toes as deliciously pointy as they look? LOVE the heel too!

Andrea


----------



## aspoint_girl

barbie.belle said:


> i bought a few pairs of these for my 'cheap shoe' days:
> http://www.guess.com/ProductDetails.aspx?style=CARRIE&root_category%7C596=Women's%20Accessories&category%7C625=Shoes&browse=1&rpt=Department.aspx&pt=ProductListing.aspx&image=CARRIE-BEIGL
> 
> i bought them in leopard print and beige logo


 
I have several of those too - they have them REALLY cheap at Marshals. They are like the perfect everyday heels, dont you think?

Andrea


----------



## Gingerstar

Miss Marple Christian Louboutin all black for fall 06
Guccissimo chocolate looks great with my choc muse.  Not an exact match, but good enough
MJ patent wedge


----------



## bag.lover

ilovemylilo said:


> kors & mbmj


 
I have a similar pair to Kors (in another color).  
Love this pair of mbmj shoes, I tried on size-5 at Nordies.  Still too big! =(


----------



## bag.lover

harlem_cutie said:


> black MJ mouse shoes


 
Love them, they are so cute! =)


----------



## Highmaintenance

Gucci blondie high heels...2 weeks ago


----------



## shelbell77

Coach Danna Pumps.


----------



## Beach Bum

Just got these Prada D'orsays 3 days ago..So comfy...


----------



## bag.lover

Guess? Attic Platform Sandal (picture from Nordstrom.com)


----------



## chloe-babe

oooh Jill and Bag.lover. I am loving both your shoes so much - gorgeous


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I just managed to get these Jimmy Choo Ally pumps in my size from ebay  i can hardly wait to get them. Ebay is evil but i love it!!!!!!


----------



## shoeangel

Jill said:


> Just got these Prada D'orsays 3 days ago..So comfy...


 

They're so gorgeous!  Yummmmmm!


----------



## aspoint_girl

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I just managed to get these Jimmy Choo Ally pumps in my size from ebay  i can hardly wait to get them. Ebay is evil but i love it!!!!!!


 
Mmmmm those are delightful! Please tell us how they fit once you get them!

Andrea


----------



## Gingerstar

The gucci princey in chocolate.  They look nice with my ysl cho muse.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

aspoint_girl said:


> Mmmmm those are delightful! Please tell us how they fit once you get them!
> 
> Andrea


 
Sure Andrea, i will let you know as soon as i get it


----------



## pinkpiggy

my christian lacroix shoes 

love your shoes btw Brasilian_Babe!


----------



## peacocky

I just bought these:


----------



## MystikMinx

1 pair Salvatore Ferragamo grommted sandals
1 paif Stuart Weitzman suede boots
and
1 paif Moschino Cheap and chic zebra striped flats with red patent leather bows.


----------



## sonya

pinkpiggy said:


> my christian lacroix shoes
> 
> love your shoes btw Brasilian_Babe!




I love those shoes. Gorgeous. I have a pair too!


----------



## sonya

The last pair of shoes I purchased was Fendi spectator pumps embellished with pearls.


----------



## winternight

I got bought a pair of gold YSL Dada pumps.  They should arrive sometime this week.


----------



## rin

Roberto Cavalli


----------



## Beach Bum

Got the Fendi B ballerinas this week..In love with them!


----------



## gmel

^^^ Jill :  Love those shoes.  I was going to order, but could not decide.  You helped me decide  ....  

Has anyone seen the new Lanvin ballet flats in the October issue of Bazaar??  (pg 137).       MUST FIND....HELP. 

TIA


----------



## angelie

can u take a pic of the lanvin flats in the magazine???


----------



## theinsider

Just bought these
handmade italian pure leather
such a classic
love them!


----------



## darelgirl

Dior Gaucho ballerinas and Jimmy Choo evening sandals


----------



## sonya

Black Pucci kitten heels with blue and white trim


----------



## theinsider

the Jimmy Choo sandals are breathtaking


----------



## darelgirl

theinsider said:


> the Jimmy Choo sandals are breathtaking


 
thank you *theinsider*   i see that you live in berlin too, i bought them in the quartier 206 (Friedrichstraße)


----------



## KK

darelgirl said:


> Dior Gaucho ballerinas and Jimmy Choo evening sandals



Gorgeous!! Goregeous JC sandals!! They look so so sexy! Excellent choice!


----------



## annemerrick

I just got these....they are so...beautiful!!!


----------



## purly

I picked up these report lyric flats the last time I was in LA (late summer).
Still looking for the perfect autumn boot...


----------



## theinsider

darelgirl said:


> thank you *theinsider*   i see that you live in berlin too, i bought them in the quartier 206 (Friedrichstraße)



really.... you see me running now.. noo today the shops are closed..
they are great but I'm always carefull with ankle straps myself.. I feel like it makes my legs look to big
they look great on yours though!  

maybe we should hook up for shopping one day...


----------



## darelgirl

theinsider said:


> really.... you see me running now.. noo today the shops are closed..
> they are great but I'm always carefull with ankle straps myself.. I feel like it makes my legs look to big
> they look great on yours though!
> 
> maybe we should hook up for shopping one day...


 

That would be lovely!!!!   I am still looking for a shopping buddy!!! PM me if you want!


----------



## aspoint_girl

annemerrick said:


> I just got these....they are so...beautiful!!!


 
Mmmm they sure are! LOVE the color combo! Who makes them? Do they perhaps come in a pointed toe style too? I think that would also look devastating!

Andrea


----------



## sonya

aspoint_girl said:


> Mmmm they sure are! LOVE the color combo! Who makes them? Do they perhaps come in a pointed toe style too? I think that would also look devastating!
> 
> Andrea



They definitely come in pointy toe, $495. They are Gucci. I love the black patent leather ones. Check out the website.

Be careful though because a lot of the ones being sold are only 3.1 inches. You want the 4+ inch one! So much sexier!


----------



## aspoint_girl

sonya said:


> They definitely come in pointy toe, $495. They are Gucci. I love the black patent leather ones. Check out the website.
> 
> Be careful though because a lot of the ones being sold are only 3.1 inches. You want the 4+ inch one! So much sexier!


 
Mmmm yes I see what you mean about the 4+ inch ones being sexier! I like these (a lot!):

http://s7ondemand5.scene7.com/is/image/Gucci/167688_B8700_1000?

Do you have any Guccis in the pointy toe style? How is the sizing?

Andrea


----------



## chloe-babe

those Guccis are gorgeous


----------



## Blair Waldorf

beautiful shoes!


----------



## south

Got the CL simple pump 4" heel about two weeks ago-  I am in LOVE


----------



## melissa06

I just graduated from college, so I have to pay down my credit card bills before I start collecting designer shoes. I just ordered these two Nine West pumps from Zappos.com. I think I'll get some good wear out of them this fall/winter.


----------



## Molls

Jill said:


> Just got these Prada D'orsays 3 days ago..So comfy...


 
Jill, I love these shoes as well as the Fendi B ballerinas you bought. I'm also loving your jeans, well, from what I can see, what brand and style are they?


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOL! I have more than 10 pairs of PAIGE jeans......I LOVE THEM!You should try them..The Laurel Canyon are great!!!LMK if you try them out!


----------



## sonya

aspoint_girl said:


> Mmmm yes I see what you mean about the 4+ inch ones being sexier! I like these (a lot!):
> 
> http://s7ondemand5.scene7.com/is/image/Gucci/167688_B8700_1000?
> 
> Do you have any Guccis in the pointy toe style? How is the sizing?
> 
> Andrea



Gucci sizing is actually quite generous, you can even go down half a size....


----------



## annemerrick

aspoint_girl said:


> Mmmm they sure are! LOVE the color combo! Who makes them? Do they perhaps come in a pointed toe style too? I think that would also look devastating!
> 
> Hi Andrea...they are Gucci, and yes they come in a stiletto, also. They are so...pretty on! Check out the Gucci website....


----------



## annemerrick

aspoint_girl said:


> Mmmm yes I see what you mean about the 4+ inch ones being sexier! I like these (a lot!):
> 
> http://s7ondemand5.scene7.com/is/image/Gucci/167688_B8700_1000?
> 
> Do you have any Guccis in the pointy toe style? How is the sizing?
> 
> Andrea


 
These shoes run large...I went down a full size!  I normally wear a 71/2-8, and I bought a 7.


----------



## Molls

Jill said:


> ^LOL! I have more than 10 pairs of PAIGE jeans......I LOVE THEM!You should try them..The Laurel Canyon are great!!!LMK if you try them out!


 
Thank you . I've been wanting to try Paige jeans for a while, now I really MUST check them out. Thanks Jill  .


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

OK I just _had _to post in here because I just got a new pair of shoes today that I'm MADLY in love with. I saw them on Net-A-Porter a couple of weeks ago, but every single size was sold out except for the 39.5, and I couldn't find them anywhere else online :cry:. Then I decided to call the brand's main boutique in Manhattan and see if they had any left. I'd heard on this forum that the sizes for this pair of shoes run small, and because I'm usually a 36, I asked the boutique if they had a 36.5. They said they didn't at the moment, so they'd send me a 36 first, and if they really were too small I could send them back and get a 36.5 when the stock came in.

They just arrived less than 20 minutes ago, beautifully packaged, and by great good fortune they fit perfectly ! They're the cutest pair of shoes ever, and the calfskin leather is so plush. _Plus _they go with a bag and belt that I already have .

*Fendi B. Buckle Flats*











*





And here they are with my Fendi B. Bag and B. Belt:*


----------



## aspoint_girl

Just bought these on Ebay -

http://cgi.ebay.de/High-Heels-mit-extremer-Spitze-und-Stilettoabsatz_W0QQitemZ110037764719QQihZ001QQcategoryZ51560QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I think they are like the perfect points - I can hardly wait to wear them!

Andrea


----------



## Pursefanatic85

annemerrick said:


> I just got these....they are so...beautiful!!!


 
I love those shoes...I see them all the time in magazines. I may have to splurge & get me a pair. Gorgeous!!


----------



## theinsider

aspoint_girl said:


> Just bought these on Ebay -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/High-Heels-mit-extremer-Spitze-und-Stilettoabsatz_W0QQitemZ110037764719QQihZ001QQcategoryZ51560QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I think they are like the perfect points - I can hardly wait to wear them!
> 
> Andrea



Wow! where do you find all these shoes


----------



## lmelanie

Hi, 

its my first post here!

My latest shoes are the Blahnik Patent mary janes and these michael kors peep toe platforms..


----------



## shopalot

Waiting for these beauties to arrive!


----------



## aspoint_girl

shopalot said:


> Waiting for these beauties to arrive!


 
Mmmm - very nice! LOVE the pattern!

Andrea


----------



## Nishi621

I just received these from Gotham City Online (anybody who hasn't ordered from them-they are great!!) on Wednesday-wore them for the first time today and I love them!

Lauren by Ralph Lauren:






And, I just ordered these a minute ago and got the last pair:

Steve Madden:


----------



## shopalot

Thanks Andrea, I can't wait to get them in my hot little hands!


----------



## Danica

Nishi621 said:


> I just received these from Gotham City Online (anybody who hasn't ordered from them-they are great!!) on Wednesday-wore them for the first time today and I love them!
> 
> Lauren by Ralph Lauren:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I just ordered these a minute ago and got the last pair:
> 
> Steve Madden:



I really like the steve maddens!!


----------



## Nishi621

Danica said:


> I really like the steve maddens!!



Thanks-I can't wait to get them!


----------



## flo

CL Missboxe in tan color  ( it says "luggage" color in the box though) - love it!!! when I wear it, it makes my legs look longer and my ankles slimmer


----------



## lov2shop

Got a pair of Fendi buckle wedges...  I love, love, love. I plan to wear them with black tights. I also wanted to share my newest purchase of Zanotti sandals...can't wait...  Yes I have to confess that my shoe habit costs more than my purse habit...oh well, money has to go somewhere...


----------



## Queen D

I just bought these boots, but haven't received them yet.


----------



## venetiakim

I bought theese D&Gs.


----------



## weibaobai

I have those...love them! enjoy!





shopalot said:


> Waiting for these beauties to arrive!


 
I


----------



## Jeniwren

Mine were these Miu Miu numbers. A bit 'disco' - I hope I can pull them off!


----------



## angelie

^^^
those are cute i gave my sil a pair similar to those for x-mas


----------



## lov2shop

Jeni, oh yeh, love those shoes!


----------



## maxter

lov2shop said:


> Got a pair of Fendi buckle wedges...  I love, love, love. I plan to wear them with black tights. I also wanted to share my newest purchase of Zanotti sandals...can't wait...  Yes I have to confess that my shoe habit costs more than my purse habit...oh well, money has to go somewhere...



love2shop,

I got the Fendi buckle Mary Janes also and I was planning on wearing them with black Spanx tights!  I was hesitating a little (since I had already bought 5 other pair of shoes/boots for fall) but they are TDF and I love them.  

Would you wear them with black skinny pants (and tight-like socks)?


----------



## sekmeht

Lanvin Ballet flats..


----------



## angelie

what color did u get those flats in???


----------



## lov2shop

Maxter, I got those Wolford tights that are in all the magazines and I'm planning to wear them with my Cavalli blouse and mini with a long jacket. Havent worn them yet with tights cause it's still to hot here in CA.  Are you lovin' them or what! TDF!
Just got a new Fendi buckle bag today, black patent with gold trim.   I love it but it's pretty small, about 8",so I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it. I will post tomorrow, I'd love all your opinions !!


----------



## Jeniwren

lov2shop said:


> Jeni, oh yeh, love those shoes!


 
Thanks! Now need an excuse to wear them...


----------



## Bagpuss

Finally found a pair of tall boots that I can get on and are comfortable. Loeffler Randall's.


----------



## aspoint_girl

Just bought these on a recent shoe - shopping trip to LA. They have some AMAZING outlet shops there! These are Icone's from Italy and yes, they are as hot as they look!

Andrea


----------



## hihimary

I bought a pair of Chanel flats from NM


----------



## annemerrick

aspoint_girl said:


> Just bought these on a recent shoe - shopping trip to LA. They have some AMAZING outlet shops there! These are Icone's from Italy and yes, they are as hot as they look!
> 
> Andrea


 

These are so damn fabulous.... !!!


----------



## chloe-babe

I managed to bag a pair of the new lastic Christian Louboutin boots. Should be here tomorrow  , lWill post piccies when they get here


----------



## hfxshopgirl

just ordered a pair of juicy quilted ballet flats


----------



## chloe-babe

updated already! I have been waiting for MONTHS for this chloe shoe to come in and had pre ordered. Well, they are finally in stock   I cannot tell you how much I wanted these Chloe shoes.

What do you think


----------



## Queen D

I love those Chloe shoes, they are to die for.  Where did you get them?


----------



## sharbear508

BCBG Norwich - I am in  with these!!!


----------



## chloe-babe

Queen D said:


> I love those Chloe shoes, they are to die for. Where did you get them?


 
They just came in today to Net a Porter. They have them in black and tan. It is still free shipping with them at the moment. You put FREESHIP1 into the prompt on the payment page. Cannot wait for them to get here. I spoke to the product advisors and these ones come up completely true to size


----------



## Queen D

chloe-babe said:


> They just came in today to Net a Porter. They have them in black and tan. It is still free shipping with them at the moment. You put FREESHIP1 into the prompt on the payment page. Cannot wait for them to get here. I spoke to the product advisors and these ones come up completely true to size


 
Really?  I have a pair of Chloes that are a size 40, while I usually take a US 9 or EU 39.5.  Have you received them yet?


----------



## Nishi621

My stepdaughter just picked these up for me at her local Ross Stores (she lives in Cali-I live in NY-we don't have Ross Stores here).

Anyway-Steve Madden for $20!  I can't wait to get them:


----------



## sonya

Manolo Blahnik forest green Swarovski studded stilettos for my sister


----------



## Michelle1025

Silver Dior Glamour and Bronze YSL Dada:


----------



## chloe-babe

oooh I love the shape of those YSLs they are gorgeous 
The Diors are lovely too - what a fab couple of new pairs you have purchased


----------



## chloe-babe

Queen D said:


> Really? I have a pair of Chloes that are a size 40, while I usually take a US 9 or EU 39.5. Have you received them yet?


 
Hi Queen D. They are arriving Friday, so will be able to tell you tomorrow if they are true to size  
gosh I hope they are!


----------



## sparklyprincess

I love the set!










*



*

*And here they are with my Fendi B. Bag and B. Belt:*






[/quote]


----------



## chloe-babe

what a gorgeous fendi B set you have 
Have you seen the new patent black Fendi B with the detailed buckles, that is gorgeous too


----------



## Queen D

Did you receive your Chloes, Chloe-Babe?  I'm excited for you.  Those are beautiful shoes, but I don't think I can afford them right now, I've spent way too much on purses lately.


----------



## aspoint_girl

Just got these from Zappos - loving them to death


----------



## Bag Fetish

Just got these off ebay.  Cant wait for then to arrive.


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## chloe-babe

Queen D said:


> Did you receive your Chloes, Chloe-Babe? I'm excited for you. Those are beautiful shoes, but I don't think I can afford them right now, I've spent way too much on purses lately.


 
OH MY GOD  

Queen D I did, and I hate to encourage you to spend money, but they are the nicest chloes I have EVER bought, if you can you have to get a pair!  They slip on like a dream, the inside is beautifully finished in leather and suede, so even without socks, tights whatever, they are so comfortable. They are also a perfect fit, so if you are tempted, stay true to your size.  I am bowled over by them, honestly, they are gorgeous


----------



## Queen D

Chloe-Babe, I am so happy for you.   Maybe I will have to save up for a pair.  Thanks for the info.  Enjoy your shoes.  Post pictures if you can.


----------



## coreenmd

got these animal print pony hair flats from nine west at 50% off!!!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Recent purchases for my big size 11 and Euro 42 feet

Woven Silver leather ballet flats from Bluefly by Stuart Weitzman

White/Black platform pumps from Bluefly by Stuart Weitzman (they looked very Chanel like to me)

Black and Dark Red patent leather peep toe platform pumps from ninewest.com

Gucci Britt pumps from my local Gucci boutique

Black velvet and anthracite leather Tstrap pumps from nine west outlet (I also got these in brown velvet with bronze leather tstrap...since it was buy one get one half off)


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Also from my trip last week to NYC for a legal conference I was fortunate to find these brown Chanel boots in size 42 from Bergdorfs.  They will go great with this brown Chanel bag that I have.


----------



## superfriday

chloe-babe, comfy even with the super-high heel? not that i'm anti-high, i just like to know what i'm getting into...
congrats on 'em, they're gorge!
 sf


----------



## chloe-babe

hi Superfriday. Yep!! Honestly, completely comfortable, it really, really does not feel that you are on a high heel, and the shoe really holds you in because of the buckles and makes em just super fab!!


----------



## shopalot

Blklawlady, love the gucci boots!!!!!


----------



## chanelvgirl

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Also from my trip last week to NYC for a legal conference I was fortunate to find these brown Chanel boots in size 42 from Bergdorfs. They will go great with this brown Chanel bag that I have.


 
*These boots are hot and   the Chanel bag also *


----------



## superfriday

chloe-babe said:


> hi Superfriday. Yep!! Honestly, completely comfortable, it really, really does not feel that you are on a high heel, and the shoe really holds you in because of the buckles and makes em just super fab!!



ok last Q: which color did you choose? they're both lovely. also, i'm one of those size 8s who's been known to get an 8.5 as well as the occasional 7.5. if i tried to find these, you'd go for the 8?

wear in good health!


----------



## chloe-babe

I went for the tan colour from Net a Porter. I would go with whatever size you would say you usually are true to, and get those. If you are usually an 8 I would stay with that size  

This is the link to my shoes which show more piccies of them
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/16561


----------



## chloe-babe

BLKladylaw, I am loving your new Chanel boots, they go so beautifully with your bag


----------



## chanelvgirl

*I went crazy with the leopard print and bought a pair of Stuart Weitzman leopard high heel pumps, a Via Spiga boots and a matching LV leopard print scarf *


----------



## chanelvgirl

*Here's the Via Spiga boots *

*



*

*Here's a family pic *


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Also from my trip last week to NYC for a legal conference I was fortunate to find these brown Chanel boots in size 42 from Bergdorfs. They will go great with this brown Chanel bag that I have.


 
great boots and bag  i love it when shoes and handbag match that perfectly


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

and these have been my latest shoe purchases,
Alannah Hill "step into my heart" pumps
Alannah Hill "Hole in my heart" sandals in black
Alannah Hill "Hole in my heart" sandals in pink


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Thank you ladies for the compliments.   Chanel hardly ever has shoes that go with their bags so I was pleasantly surprised to find the boots.  They come in black also if anyone is considering them.

chanellvgirl and sparklyprincess your shoes/accessory sets are fabulous!  you are definitely going to make a statement when you walk into a room


----------



## sonya

Brasilian_Babe said:


> and these have been my latest shoe purchases,
> Alannah Hill "step into my heart" pumps
> Alannah Hill "Hole in my heart" sandals in black
> Alannah Hill "Hole in my heart" sandals in pink



Adorable!


----------



## superfriday

chloe-babe said:


> hi Superfriday. Yep!! Honestly, completely comfortable, it really, really does not feel that you are on a high heel, and the shoe really holds you in because of the buckles and makes em just super fab!!



argh! having hardest time finding these (in general and also in my size ). i discovered that they also come in a darker brown with a wooden wedge heel--have u seen? i think your heel is much prettier and more versatile. o well, back to the drawing board!


----------



## Chico

Brasilian_Babe said:


> and these have been my latest shoe purchases,
> Alannah Hill "step into my heart" pumps
> Alannah Hill "Hole in my heart" sandals in black
> Alannah Hill "Hole in my heart" sandals in pink


 
Beautiful choices Brasilian Babe, 
drooling for your Chloe at the back  

Alannah Hill's shoes are pretty too... wondering how would they look on you


----------



## ilovemylilo

CL Bruges


----------



## hermesBB

Just in, Bottega Venetta


----------



## Chico

^^^ Your boots are niceeeee Hermesbb
beautifull shade of purple !!!


----------



## Chico

My new shoes buy


----------



## chanelvgirl

ilovemylilo said:


> CL Bruges


 

*Girl, those shoes are hot!!!!!!!  Congrats!*


----------



## ilovemylilo

chanelvgirl said:


> *Girl, those shoes are hot!!!!!!!  Congrats!*


 
Thank you!


----------



## Dancing_Queen

hermesBB said:


> Just in, Bottega Venetta


 
I absolutely adore these boots! Lordy! Beautiful beyond words! Gasp!


----------



## hermesBB

Chico said:


> ^^^ Your boots are niceeeee Hermesbb
> beautifull shade of purple !!!


 
Thank u Chico. I love the color too


----------



## hermesBB

Dancing_Queen said:


> I absolutely adore these boots! Lordy! Beautiful beyond words! Gasp!


 
Thank you Dancing_queen.


----------



## lov2shop

Michelle1025 said:


> Silver Dior Glamour and Bronze YSL Dada:


 
Michelle, where did you ever find these beautiful shoes in the bay area? Do tell! LOL


----------



## mischa

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Also from my trip last week to NYC for a legal conference I was fortunate to find these brown Chanel boots in size 42 from Bergdorfs. They will go great with this brown Chanel bag that I have.


 

i love the boots....
congrats!!!
i just sold my black GD bag and bought the fendi b ballerinas in monogram!!!


----------



## H_addict

I had an appointment to get my car detailed today and while it was being cleaned, I asked the guy to drop me off at the mall! I swear, I said I wasn't going to buy any more shoes, but saw these two pairs and one was on sale from 99.00 to 49.00 and the other from 499.00 down to 199.00 so, I figured, what the hell!!! When I went to pay for them, they were marked down additional 50% off! So, in the end, I ended up paying 140.00 for both!The wedges were 25.00 and the miu miu flats were 99.00 (I wore the Miu Miu ones right out of the store!)!!!OMG!!! I am SO EXCITED (I know it doesn't take much!!!)!!! All the left over $$$ will go towards the bag fund!!!


----------



## sammydoll

A bought a new pair of Stuart Weizmen super high peeptoe slingbacks at NM the other day.. They are soooo cute!


----------



## ashlend

This is tough. I've bought so many shoes recently I don't know which was the last pair! I think the last to arrive was the Nina black satin evening pumps I bought at Nordstrom. I needed a pair of good versatile evening-ish heels.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Pale Pink Keds (Classic Champions, of course)


----------



## angelie

pair of louboutin ankle boots but i can't figure out how to post a pic thats saved on my computer


----------



## graceful

Three pairs of patent leather heels from Nine West.  One red, one black and one grey.  They were having a great sale today!  20% off if you bought two or more pairs!  Will try to post a pic later.


----------



## sparkleswirl

Those are beautiful.

I MUST get them.

I was just at Bergdorf's today (getting my eyebrows done) and I saw some cute shoes from a designer i never heard of before, forget his name. But when I go back in three weeks (roots done) I will buy a pair and tell all of you who he is. 

By the way, Beyonce was at the salon!!!!!!!!! She got a mani, pedi, eyebrows done, and eyelash extensions. She looked beautiful, no body guards (then again, it is bergdorf's) and went shopping afterwards (i think she went to the 4th floor~ high end floor of course). I envy her lifestyle


----------



## coachwife6

Chanel flats and Armani heels in beige.


----------



## love,bags

Just got two pairs of Kors in the mail -- a pair of Kors West in "Tmoro" (dark brown) and a pair of Kors Bleeker in black. I love Zappos!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

My most recent purchases have been a pair of prada big bead sandals and a pair fo Anna Sui boots from Net a Porter's 50% off fall sale


----------



## KristyDarling

I just bought these boots from Nordstrom.com. They are the Biviel 399 boots in Tan. They made them in Brown too but they are no longer available (sold out I guess!).


----------



## superstar

I got these COACh flats today.


----------



## enjlux

^^ I love those!!

I just bought a pair of Roxie shoes that are the Vans style. I think they are so cute!


----------



## jjshyne

just ordered a pair of these from saks~    another pair of black boots that i don't necessarily need hehe. was looking for a brown pair but didn't find one i liked for saks presale.


----------



## superstar

enjlux said:


> ^^ I love those!!
> 
> I just bought a pair of Roxie shoes that are the Vans style. I think they are so cute!


 
Thanks. I like them too.


----------



## Sunnydqt

I swore that I wasn't going to buy anymore heels but I got these...


----------



## Nishi621

I just ordered these from Gotham City Online:







I got the last pair and I got them for a steal!  Can't wait for them to get here!


----------



## *jennifer*

a pair of CL marplissimes and franco sarto kitten heels.
i'm waiting for my parents to come back from vacation with the digicam.


----------



## Diamant Noir

My most recent shoe purchases:

Marc Jacobs Emerald Pumps with Purple Flowers:
One
Two
Three
Four

Nine West Aqua, Orange and Brown Printed Mules (generic photo off the site)

Do you like?


----------



## rainyjewels

Just read all the fanfare on Charles David Peaks - picked one up last night from Amazon in black patent. Can't wait til it comes so I can finally have a pair of gorgeous yet comfortable high-heeled pumps. Any other specific high heel pumps you guys think are comfortable? Let's see let's see!!!!!


----------



## Saich2

Just bought a pair of moc croc Dior high heel shoes, they have a tiny little key hanging on the front. Cannot wait for them to come.


----------



## helenNZ

:shame: hehehe, i bought another pair of Converse Chuck Taylors.... Black and white - nothing exciting


----------



## aspoint_girl

Saich2 said:


> Just bought a pair of moc croc Dior high heel shoes, they have a tiny little key hanging on the front. Cannot wait for them to come.


 
Sounds sexy - got a pic?

Andrea


----------



## love,bags

Diamant Noir said:


> My most recent shoe purchases:
> 
> Marc Jacobs Emerald Pumps with Purple Flowers:
> One
> Two
> Three
> Four



I adore your MJ pumps! Beautiful!


----------



## addisonshopper

star3777 said:


> ^^^^^Annemerrik those are GORGEOUS!!!!...drool...
> 
> These are my new LV's!


BAM I LOVE THOS SWEETIE...
betcha they sold out already...
how comfy are they.... i love em TDF


----------



## sonya

Diamant Noir said:


> My most recent shoe purchases:
> 
> Marc Jacobs Emerald Pumps with Purple Flowers:
> One
> Two
> Three
> Four
> 
> Nine West Aqua, Orange and Brown Printed Mules (generic photo off the site)
> 
> Do you like?



Very cute!


----------



## ashlend

Here are my four babies that I just bought: (followers of The Manolo will recognize these- obviously, I'm a huge fan. I end up buying about one-quarter to one-third of his recommendations.)

These are Stuart Weitzman Hipgal boots, and Michael Kors' "Harness" pump (in all three colors :shame: ).

Ash


----------



## addisonshopper

charles david open toed pumps...
and these pradas from neiman's last call- got a great deal on them


----------



## addisonshopper

oh and i forgot thes babies.. arent these cute
matisse  black suede low boots
i love the rounded pointy toe..
sorry about the ghetto background. i am still in house clothes...lol


----------



## fendifemale

My sister just bought me the cutest MIA raffia wedges w/gold leather straps and polished gold buckle.


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## fendifemale

KristyDarling said:


> I just bought these boots from Nordstrom.com. They are the Biviel 399 boots in Tan. They made them in Brown too but they are no longer available (sold out I guess!).


luscious


----------



## fendifemale

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Also from my trip last week to NYC for a legal conference I was fortunate to find these brown Chanel boots in size 42 from Bergdorfs. They will go great with this brown Chanel bag that I have.


gorgeous


----------



## fendifemale

Bag Fetish said:


> Just got these off ebay. Cant wait for then to arrive.


I always like your shoes.


----------



## *jennifer*

finally, pix of my most recent shoes purchases!

-mary jane crocs in burgundy (SO comfortable for work)
-franco sarto embossed leather kitten heels
-christian louboutin navy patent marplissimes.... an impulse buy :shame: (with and without flash. the navy is very close to black in color)


----------



## mychillywilly

*jennifer* said:


> -christian louboutin navy patent marplissimes.... an impulse buy :shame: (with and without flash. the navy is very close to black in color)


 
I   the CL marplissimes. The closed toed version of miss marple, just too lovely. They just melt me!!!! May I know what is the retail for them? and where did you find them, please??


----------



## *jennifer*

*mychillywilly*, i paid about $730 (including tax) for them. i got them on my last trip to nyc at the downtown horatio CL boutique. 
they also have them in this gorgeous burgundy color which i would have purchased if they had them in my size.


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

I've worn these everyday since I bought them.  I love them!  They are gorgeous on and so comfortable


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my latest buys from last week....

-manolo blahnik taupe patent knee high boots from neimans
-giuseppe zanotti leopard wedge heels from saks
-christian louboutin ribbon wedge sandals from saks


----------



## mychillywilly

*jennifer* said:


> *mychillywilly*, i paid about $730 (including tax) for them. i got them on my last trip to nyc at the downtown horatio CL boutique.
> they also have them in this gorgeous burgundy color which i would have purchased if they had them in my size.


thank you very much...


----------



## mychillywilly

chloe boots and Christian Louboutin very prive


----------



## mischa

*jennifer* said:


> finally, pix of my most recent shoes purchases!
> 
> -mary jane crocs in burgundy (SO comfortable for work)
> -franco sarto embossed leather kitten heels
> -christian louboutin navy patent marplissimes.... an impulse buy :shame: (with and without flash. the navy is very close to black in color)


 

       The Louboutins.......TDF!!!!!


----------



## pointie

Can I get some enabling?  I am aiming to get these, to up the rocker-girl aspect of my wardrobe:


----------



## uhkiwi

^^ I have enabled you! get them! where did you find these?


----------



## maxter

Here are my latest:

Tod's Dandy Motorcyle Boot
Fendi Buckle Mary Janes
Christian Louboutin Patent Wedge Pumps
Red Robert Clergerie Ankle Straps
Chanel White Wedges
Robert Clergerie Brown Suede Wedges
Dolce and Gabbana Leopard Clogs
Rober Clergerie Brown Suede Loafers
Rober Clergerie Ankle Boots

Yikes!  I didn't realize I bought so many until I put them all together!


----------



## stinam

pointie said:


> Can I get some enabling? I am aiming to get these, to up the rocker-girl aspect of my wardrobe:


 
Jimmy Choo's patent leather is TDF!!  His black patent leather boots are INCREDIBLE when you try them on.  You should definitely get these!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

mychillywilly said:


> chloe boots and Christian Louboutin very prive


 
i love those Louboutins


----------



## pointie

stinam said:


> Jimmy Choo's patent leather is TDF!! His black patent leather boots are INCREDIBLE when you try them on. You should definitely get these!


 
THANKS for the encouragement.  uhkiwi, I found them on-line, but a friend can get me some sort of discount, so I picked out the thing I would lust for the most.  eeeek. vbmenu_register("postmenu_1212731", true);


----------



## Virginia

my latest shoe purchase is nothing fancy. just a pair of ballet flats by Nine West that I can wear everyday for work.


----------



## xgianna6921x

My most recent shoe purchase was about 2 hours ago i bought the new frye boots. I called about 2 different Nords becasue they are sold out every were. And the i had to drive so far but it was worth it. I love them.


----------



## javaboo

My most recent purchase are Christian Louboutin Miss Boxe shoes. They are surpisingly very comfortable.


----------



## maxter

^ Gorgeous


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I just bought this short boots from Northface.
I can't wait for snowing and wearing it.


----------



## shoegal

I just ordered these from Banana Republic. I hope they work - I am usually a shoe snob but I am trying to budget these days.


----------



## xikry5talix

^^^ I like those a lot!


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

javaboo said:


> My most recent purchase are Christian Louboutin Miss Boxe shoes. They are surpisingly very comfortable.



Oh my, I love those!  And you say they are comfy too huh?!  I find that all my wedges tend to be pretty comfortable.  I don't what it is about wedges.


----------



## di0rwh0re33

i just bought my first pair of uggs i really needed a snow boot!


----------



## *jennifer*

yay, for the miss boxe wedges. they are so cute.
here's my last shoe purchase for the year. i'm putting myself on a self-imposed shoe ban... til 2007!

belle by sigerson morrison pull-on boots 

eta: they are the ones on the very left of the scanned page.


----------



## Minnie

JAVABOO the louboutins are !! They loook great!


----------



## Minnie

Jennifer the boots are hot!! Did you get them in that color because they look so supple and delicious!!


----------



## *jennifer*

Minnie said:


> Jennifer the boots are hot!! Did you get them in that color because they look so supple and delicious!!



thanks, *minnie*! i literally saw that picture and decided i HAD to have them. the color is really amazing irl esp in the sun; it's very warm and caramel-y. 
i really love them. and they are comfortable too!


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Two pairs of Louboutins...  

The pair on the right is a little loose so I'll probably get a heel grip or an insole... Any brands to recommend ladies?


----------



## Danica

Dancing_Queen said:


> Two pairs of Louboutins...
> 
> The pair on the right is a little loose so I'll probably get a heel grip or an insole... Any brands to recommend ladies?



Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## minami

Dancing_Queen said:


> Two pairs of Louboutins...
> 
> The pair on the right is a little loose so I'll probably get a heel grip or an insole... Any brands to recommend ladies?


 
gorgeous! lovely shoes!


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Thanks ladies! I love my louboutins!


----------



## mischa

Dancing queen, the pink ones are to die for!!!(the black ones too!)
you must be proud of your babies!!!!!


----------



## angielahlah

OMG! i just got my Manolo silver sedaraby d'orsays from ebay in the mail today!! i'm SOOO HAPPY i could just CRY! and they FIT ME! i was sooo scared spending that much and not having tried them on first! but they're soooo great! now i'm torn - i love them so much that i don't even want to wear them!! this is my first big shoe purchase and i'm totally hooked!! this high could last me forever...

i keep opening the box and looking at them!! AHHH! i LOVE shoes!


----------



## di0rwh0re33

Dancing_Queen said:


> Two pairs of Louboutins...
> 
> The pair on the right is a little loose so I'll probably get a heel grip or an insole... Any brands to recommend ladies?


 
love them! esp the black ones i love black heels


----------



## javaboo

Thank you for all the Miss Boxe comments. I'm going to look for a pair of boots next, I hope I find something good this weekend on my shopping trip.


----------



## HauteMama

Nothing too fancy, just a pair of ankle boots to kick around in. The shape of these has fascinated me for a while:


----------



## yaya

Dancing Queen, I love your pink Clichys.  They are so pretty!! Where did you get them?  Are they still available in stores?


----------



## Bagologist

I just picked up these Manolo Blahnik Camouflage D'Orsay beauties today at Neiman Marcus for $645.00...they are even more beautiful in person...I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## xikry5talix

Dancing_Queen...the pink Louboutins are gorgeous!!! I'm not a huge fan of pink but on a shoe it looks great!!!


----------



## chanel princess

Dancing_Queen said:


> Two pairs of Louboutins...
> 
> The pair on the right is a little loose so I'll probably get a heel grip or an insole... Any brands to recommend ladies?


 
o wow theyre soo cute!! especially the pink pair!! totally TDF!! 

my most recent shoe purchase are a pair of juicy mindy ballerina flats in gold


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

my new Fendi slides


----------



## aarti

nothing fancy.
i have no shoes.
adida track velcros
nike shox that make my feet look HUGE so they just sit in the closet.
nike spikes

and today I bought DG slipper flats and Spiga patent pointed toe heels.


----------



## Bagologist

BlkLadyLaw said:


> my new Fendi slides


 
Those are lovely and are classics!!


----------



## rainyjewels

Just picked up a pair of NB sneakers in gray and pink  Also a pair of ultra tall black UGGs (after listening to so many TPFers raveee about its comfort), and a pair of G Series clogs. Hmm. The theme is comfort, it seems....lol...backlash from buying too many killer heels


----------



## xikry5talix

Aerosoles boots. I need somthing comfy to wear during the wintertime when I'm not wearing my Uggs.


----------



## minami

Just a pair of nine west black boots and a pair of light gold Aldo flats =)


----------



## pyrexia

Picked up this pair of Maryjane's from NineWest: 






And awaiting a pair of booties from them too


----------



## kate79

Got the Marc by MJ black patent leather flat slingbacks at Bloomies during the Black Friday sales!


----------



## wai bb

Viktor&Rolf for H&M pumps  can't wear them for now since I have blisters from all that Black Friday shopping.. hahaha


----------



## Blair Waldorf

I bought gold/bronze dior rebel flats, moschino black patent flats, and my first pair of manolos - black suede mary janes - at the nordstrom's sale!  I'm attaching a pic of the diors and a pic of the moschinos in a different color. The manolos are the standard manolo mary janes in suede...I'll post a pic when I get them (pre-sale).


----------



## pointie

Got these in black from Jimmy Choo:






AND  ...Finally got my rocker boots from Jimmy Choo!  They are currently getting zipsoles put on.  they are DEVASTATING.


----------



## Lizsti

I just got the Manolo camouflage Sedarabys, I can't walk by the closet without visiting them--now I'm dying for the silver ones. Does anyone know if they're still in stores or am I stuck with ebay?!


----------



## annanas

from the netaporter sale


----------



## Lizsti

I just got those too--yours look great, how do you keep your toes from sliding out the front, do you have an insert??


----------



## Bagologist

Lizsti said:


> I just got those too--yours look great, how do you keep your toes from sliding out the front, do you have an insert??


 
Thanks! I haven't worn mine out yet but I will definitely be buying some Dr.Scholls inserts (the inserts they made for narrow stiletto shoes) for at least the ball of my feet because I know after probably 10 minutes of walking in them my feet will start to hurt!


----------



## fendifemale

xikry5talix said:


> Aerosoles boots. I need somthing comfy to wear during the wintertime when I'm not wearing my Uggs.


YES! I was just telling a friend she needed some aerosoles bcuzz she was complaining about boots.

I just bought some Mootise Tootsie leather loafers. My arches have been *KILLING* me!


----------



## fendifemale

nerdphanie said:


> I bought gold/bronze dior rebel flats, moschino black patent flats, and my first pair of manolos - black suede mary janes - at the nordstrom's sale! I'm attaching a pic of the diors and a pic of the moschinos in a different color. The manolos are the standard manolo mary janes in suede...I'll post a pic when I get them (pre-sale).


I like both of these nerdphanie.


----------



## aarti

coach scarf flats!


----------



## chloe-babe

I just found these little Dolce & Gabanna cuties on Yoox. Should be here in a couple of days 
Dolce & gabbana - Footwear - Wedge Dolce & gabbana on YOOX


----------



## fendifemale

Whoah! Those are high. Like walking on stilts.


----------



## svetty

i got a pair of Manolo and a pair of Diors! here are they are! Actually i also got Gucci suede boots, but i still have to take a picture of them!


----------



## xikry5talix

Steve Madden flats. Only $25 with f&f discount!


----------



## NYCBelle

I bought these steve madden excitte black leather pumps for work yesterday for $40 at de janeiros here in lower manhattan.


----------



## Danica

svetty said:


> i got a pair of Manolo and a pair of Diors! here are they are! Actually i also got Gucci suede boots, but i still have to take a picture of them!



Those are hot!!


----------



## MsPriscilla

NYCBelle said:


> I bought these steve madden excitte black leather pumps for work yesterday for $40 at de janeiros here in lower manhattan.


 
Nice heels - thats a good start!


----------



## maria28

got a pair of marc by marc jacobs mary janes.  i got them for a steal.  they were on sale for C$199.99+tax in browns (they're U$372 at NAP).  
and also got michael by michael kors pumps from NAP.


----------



## maria28

pyrexia said:


> Picked up this pair of Maryjane's from NineWest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And awaiting a pair of booties from them too




love the mary jane's


----------



## sonya

Just bought Marc by MJ petrol blue booties. I refuse to wear leggings, but they look great with a balloon skirt.


----------



## sonya

Dancing_Queen said:


> Two pairs of Louboutins...
> 
> The pair on the right is a little loose so I'll probably get a heel grip or an insole... Any brands to recommend ladies?




They are gorgeous! I especially like the pink ones.


----------



## chloe-babe

Sonya, those boots completely rock


----------



## aspoint_girl

Dancing_Queen said:


> Two pairs of Louboutins...
> 
> The pair on the right is a little loose so I'll probably get a heel grip or an insole... Any brands to recommend ladies?


 
Those really are gorgeous! Here's my most recent purchase -

I LOVE the classic style! - Goes with jeans, pants, skirts or dresses!

Andrea


----------



## kate79

sonya said:


> Just bought Marc by MJ petrol blue booties. I refuse to wear leggings, but they look great with a balloon skirt.


 
Sonya, those boots are fabulous!


----------



## sonya

kate79 and chloe-babe, thanks! 

I'm wearing them to my mom's birthday party. Maybe a little too much? (I will be very "Marc Jacobs" in a black balloon dress, petrol blue suede belt with rosette, black quilted chain purse, and a gold chain.) But the next day (another party), I will be more preppy/feminine with pearls and Manolo Blahniks.


----------



## Bagologist

svetty said:


> i got a pair of Manolo and a pair of Diors! here are they are! Actually i also got Gucci suede boots, but i still have to take a picture of them!


 
YOUR MANOLO D'ORSAYS ARE SO INSANELY HOT!!!!  I have these in the Camouflage print and I want them in Black and Silver!!


----------



## remonb

I guess I'm the only one in the forum that doesn't wear heels and dressy shoes....lol...mainly because I'm a tomboy. My last shoe purchase was actually a pair of brown/black timberlands and some Air Force ones in a pinkish color. I love sneakers..don't know why.


----------



## icechick

I haven't posted in a while, here are a few of my last purchases:

1) Sergio Rossi suede boots
2) Miu Miu brown platform boots
3) Fendi patent peeptoes and
4) Christian Louboutin striped wedges

I kind of lost it on the NAP sale and of course not half of what I bought was on sale


----------



## Bagologist

icechick said:


> I haven't posted in a while, here are a few of my last purchases:
> 
> 1) Sergio Rossi suede boots
> 2) Miu Miu brown platform boots
> 3) Fendi patent peeptoes and
> 4) Christian Louboutin striped wedges
> 
> I kind of lost it on the NAP sale and of course not half of what I bought was on sale


 
THOSE LOUBOUTINS ARE BEAUTIFUL!!! I too just saw those yesterday on NAP but they didn't have my size...


----------



## xikry5talix

icechick said:


> I haven't posted in a while, here are a few of my last purchases:
> 
> 1) Sergio Rossi suede boots
> 2) Miu Miu brown platform boots
> 3) Fendi patent peeptoes and
> 4) Christian Louboutin striped wedges
> 
> I kind of lost it on the NAP sale and of course not half of what I bought was on sale


 
I loveee the Sergio Rossi boots and Fendi peeptoes!!!


----------



## icechick

Thanks so much ladies 



Bagologist said:


> THOSE LOUBOUTINS ARE BEAUTIFUL!!! I too just saw those yesterday on NAP but they didn't have my size...


 
They didn't have my size at the international site but I found it on the american site so maybe you can check there or vice versa?


----------



## MsPriscilla

Just bought these -

They looked SO sexy I just HAD to have them but for the life of me I don't know where I am going to wear them. Pic is in next post - LOL


----------



## MsPriscilla

Here they are -


----------



## Marniem

Great looking shoes! Amazing!


----------



## love2shop

MsPriscilla said:


> Here they are -


WOW! that is so high! how are you going to walk in them? my goodness!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

LOVE the louboutins icechick! And MsPriscilla, how are you going to do it??? Don't hurt yourself! I actually returned all my nordstrom purchases (dior flats, manolo mary janes, moschino patent flats...I know, so sad) because I bought paddington moccasins and miu miu boots on the NAP sale. Also bought the tory burch revas in black.


----------



## miamialli

I can't seem to upload correctly, can anyone help me?


----------



## Danica

Icechick, i loooovvveee the Fendi and Louboutin!!!!


----------



## luna_

I've been eyeing these for the longest time... Got them today from the LANVIN Boutique. Here they are !!!   

My Lanvin flat boots!!! (There's actually an inch heel "hidden" in the boot!) Perfect isn't it!?


----------



## luna_

Opps here it is....  Love it@@@!!

I'm going back to get the brown ones tomorrow!


----------



## jlinds

Christian Louboutin Bruges


----------



## Bags4me

Marc Jacobs and Chloe in black..


----------



## Bagologist

jlinds said:


> Christian Louboutin Bruges


 
Your Louboutins are BEAUTIFUL!! Where did you get them from?


----------



## FashionGrrrrl

luna_ said:


> Opps here it is....  Love it@@@!!
> 
> I'm going back to get the brown ones tomorrow!



Luna, where did you get those boots?!  Which location?  Do they fit true to size?  I'm dying for a pair, so awesome!


----------



## hypnoticgirl

I am obsessed with boots right now. I just bought the Dior cannage, and Chanel at the same time.


----------



## Chanelle

jlinds said:


> Christian Louboutin Bruges


 
congratulations  
is louboutin comfy? & is it true to size? am considering to buy one


----------



## amanda

coach morgann boots in black (this is the only pic i could find).  they're super comfy!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Brasilian_Babe said:


> That Chloe is Mine those Choos look great. Am i ever going to see you wearing these shoes at work?
> 
> I just bought these Prada brocade peeptoe heels and am hoping they arrive early next week so i can wear them to my girls night out next Wednesday night



I'm a long way behind I know, but I love these!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

My most recent purchase is some brown Kenneth Cole boots from Nordstrom, got them for $70  

I'm hoping they will be delivered today


----------



## sweet_pees

amanda said:


> coach morgann boots in black (this is the only pic i could find). they're super comfy!


 
drools...


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I loved my Anna Sui antique effects boots so much in the camel brown that i decided to get myself a second pair in petrol blue


----------



## minami

luna_ said:


> Opps here it is....  Love it@@@!!
> 
> I'm going back to get the brown ones tomorrow!


 
love your boots!!!! are they comfy?


----------



## rainyjewels

Just picked up some Charles David Costume boots...here's hoping for finally getting a pair of pointy toe boots...


----------



## Irissy

My new Chloe paddington boots!  I can't believe how comfy they are...


----------



## rainyjewels

Irissy said:


> My new Chloe paddington boots! I can't believe how comfy they are...
> 
> View attachment 103734


 
oh the gorgeousness....


----------



## Danica

amanda said:


> coach morgann boots in black (this is the only pic i could find).  they're super comfy!


Love these!!!


----------



## Bagologist

I just got these Manolo Blahnik Rhinestone Sandals in the mail today from Neiman Marcus... OMG they are so beautiful in person, the picture does it no justice AT ALL.... I'll post some "modeling" pics as soon as my toe nail polish dries!


----------



## hypnoticgirl

My last shoe purchase was Chloe boots. Black wedge with bickles, and before that Dior Cannage boots.


----------



## gigi615

These were my most recent purchases... 
I got such a great deal on the Fendi shoes from Eluxury...
They were originally $520, I paid $312! 

The Louboutins were a bit more, but sooo worth it!


----------



## amanda

i got a beautiful pair of black patent Elie Tahari slingback stilletos with a half-inch platform and a pointy toe today at TJMAXX FOR $39!!!!!!  YAAAAY!!!!

i went into the resale shop next door to sell some old clothes from when i was bigger (i made $60 off some random polos and sweaters from the gap, wooo! and now i have more room for new clothes!) and i decided "what the hell, it seems like everyone has a story of getting something fabulous and amazing from TJMaxx for like nothing" and went in, and boom!  beautiful shoes that i can wear to work when i graduate next may and wear out drinking now!  they're trendy without being toooo trendy, and quite easy to walk in for the kind of shoes they are.  i'm so stoked!  

wish i had a pic!  lemme play around w/ my digicam and see if i can come up with something.


----------



## devinesgirl2004

Got these Michael Kors signature pumps during the Macy's F&F for $60! Originally $130 AND....Just won the matching signature shopper on ebay for $200 - originally $398!


----------



## lv1011

christian laboutin black suede ankle boots on sale for 583.20$


----------



## BoyAboutTown

Lacoste Carnaby Retro sneakers from Neiman Marcus


----------



## Bags4me

Louboutin MRS Boxe in black patent..they should arrive this week.


----------



## Wild_Rose

i got a pair of Nine West


----------



## Bagologist

My new BRIAN ATWOOD Crystal Jeweled Stilettos! Sorry for the bad pictures, OMG these are so beautiful in person...


----------



## Gina

I just bought thesee today on sale :


----------



## harlem_cutie

bought a pair of DS retro nike air max 95 in pool woot!!!

jimmo choo knee high shearling boots 

and giuseppe zanotti purple crystal boots. I love flamboyant shoes


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Lovely shoes everyone!
I got these yesterday. I sure hope they fit.
Marc by Marc Jacobs





And my hubby got me these for Xmas!
Christian Louboutin


----------



## aspoint_girl

My latest buy - black platform pumps.


----------



## Bagologist

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Lovely shoes everyone!
> And my hubby got me these for Xmas!
> Christian Louboutin


 
You lucky girl! Those are BEAUTIFUL!! Wear them well!


----------



## lara0112

Tods Ballet flats  in black suede (those from the ad) and Pedro Garcia Ballet flats in grey (sale.... ah, you just CANNOT ignore a good bargain) (I have got a ballet flat obsessI have about eight pairs at the moment).

Oh, and Prada Daino Loafers


----------



## shoegal

aspoint_girl said:


> My latest buy - black platform pumps.


 

My feet hurt - how do you do it!?!


----------



## amandamwarren

Love love love my new Tory Burch flats- classic black patent with the gold medallion. So comfy!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Those look comfy  



devinesgirl2004 said:


> Got these Michael Kors signature pumps during the Macy's F&F for $60! Originally $130 AND....Just won the matching signature shopper on ebay for $200 - originally $398!


----------



## The Snorks

I just bought these Sam Edelman boots and love them!  I'm tall, so it's rare to find a pair of knee boots that actually reach my knees.  They are black and look super cute with skinny jeans tucked into them:


----------



## Gabriella

my recent shoe purchase was thease _gorgeouss _
Dior*-* Suede Knee Boot*-* Neiman Marcus

These shoes are so much.. but there a great pair of shoes too have.


----------



## BoyAboutTown

Nike Air for the gym.


----------



## mewlicious

Bagologist said:


> My new BRIAN ATWOOD Crystal Jeweled Stilettos! Sorry for the bad pictures, OMG these are so beautiful in person...



Those are divine!


----------



## fendifemale

Steve Madden "Heidi" boots.


----------



## Carrie Bradshaw

I bought these really CUTE Nike sneakers that are have black leather and tweed with little flecks of color woven in... they're sort of sleek and NOT clunky (I HATE clunky tennis shoes) and I love them. I don't know how to post a pic, though.


----------



## Bagologist

mewlicious said:


> Those are divine!


 
Thanks mewlicious!


----------



## hawaiilei

I ordered these boots this morning from Zappos, and had it pricematched through endless for $40!

http://www.zappos.com/images/726/7266742/4998-307154-d.jpg


----------



## lishie

I am so jealous of those Loubutins. They're amazing. I love leopard. Wear them well  

My hubby got me two pairs for Chrismas, but nothing that beautiful. He tried though and did pretty well, especially since I'm over my "shoe quota" for the year.


A
n
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





d my 
hubby got me these for Xmas!
Christian Louboutin
[/quote]


----------



## ilovepugs

Giuseppe Zanotti




Prada




One more prada to come....


----------



## mischa

^ i love the golden prada's


----------



## fendifemale

hawaiilei said:


> I ordered these boots this morning from Zappos, and had it pricematched through endless for $40!
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/images/726/7266742/4998-307154-d.jpg


who are those by?

oh and I like the zanotti's.


----------



## hawaiilei

*fendifemale-*they are by BCBGirls.  They are a knockoff of the Chloe boots.  I was seriously considering purchasing the Chloe ones, but for $38 I can wear these until I am over the trend.


----------



## TheGirlGotSoul

I just bought these:






from Zappos. 

They are the most  comfortable heels I've ever worn, I looooove them!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

I got these at the gucci store in Atlanta....Yey!!


----------



## TheGirlGotSoul

My new Kate Spade  "Ashton" peeptoe pumps in Chocolate.  Only $118 , down from $298 @ Off Saks 5th avenue! They are wool with leather and rhinestone detail, so cute!

Today was a GOOD shoe day!


----------



## winona77

I just bought these Chloe shoes!!!
YAY!!!


----------



## stinam

*Winona,* Love those, especially how they tie!


----------



## stinam

These are my latest - Christian Louboutin natural python simple pumps (please excuse my poor camera skills)


----------



## fendifemale

hawaiilei said:


> *fendifemale-*they are by BCBGirls. They are a knockoff of the Chloe boots. I was seriously considering purchasing the Chloe ones, but for $38 I can wear these until I am over the trend.


Sounds good 2 me. 
I'm loving all of these shoes ladies! Esp the gucci's, kate spade, and zappos ones (what brand are they?).


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

OMG...look what i found on sale yesterday!!! They're Stella McCartney


----------



## uhkiwi

*PurseEnthusiast*, WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE?? I love them!!!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

ooohhh...its a privately owned boutique in Nashville, close to where I live...but maybe you can find them some where closer to you that carries Stella McCartney...their faboulous!!!


----------



## aspoint_girl

Not exactly a purchase - I got these for Christmas -


----------



## MarcJacobsAMy

the newest marc by marc jacobs velvet black flat!!! so cute i have to show you gals pics


----------



## Bagologist

These GUCCI'S ARE HOT!! I LOVE THEM!!


----------



## hmwe46

I *love* those ^^ Gucci's!!!


----------



## Love Shopping

Chanel patent leather platforms


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar

I got these at kitson today. I thought they were so cute. I love stars, so I just had to get them.


----------



## superstar

Gina said:


> I just bought thesee today on sale :


Where did you get them on sale? I so want them.


----------



## tvstar

Lanvin Black Leather Ballerina Flats..love them!!


----------



## Jillian Dollars

I hit some GREAT sales over Christmas.  Thanks to someone from TPF, I snagged these Marc by Marc Jacobs boots for $125 at the DSW in Battery Park City (still $490 at Barney's Co-op online).  I am kicking myself because the sale is over now and I wish I had bought them in brown as well:







I also snagged these Pucci snow boots from Neiman Marcus Last Call for $70:








And finally, I got these Kate Spade rubber "golashes" for $50 at Off Fifth:






I love after Christmas sales!


----------



## BlondieGirl

nothing designer unfortunatly justa pair of cute flats and boots


----------



## Eponineslove

Got two pair of shoes at the thrift store yesterday:











Both have a heel of about an inch.


----------



## padparasha

*Just bought these!! Love them!!*

Can anyone that owns them let me know if they'll stretch? I bought 2 sizes and am torn which size to keep! TIA!!


----------



## Bethy

I got a pair of Guess pumps at the outlet last weekend for $19.99! They were orignally over $100! I'll post pictures later since I"m at work.


----------



## keya

I got these today =p


----------



## HauteMama

I just bought these (it's a stock photo, but my camera batteries are dead):


----------



## annemerrick

I just pre-ordered these as my Mother's Day gift.  They won't ship until May though, so I have a bit of a wait!!!


----------



## Rachelle

Nine West sale (25% off)~

Nwassilla flats

















Cheers~


----------



## TheImportersWife

more in the next post...


----------



## TheImportersWife

(these are "just in case" shoes for my sister's Nov wedding. She's considering brown as a color for the bridesmaids', so I figured with Zappos 365 day return policy, I could return them if they don't go with the gown or color of the gown.)




(These may be going back. I'm not feeling the buckle.)


----------



## breakfast lover

I just bought a pair of Prada Slingback in black and a pair of Tod's ballet flats.


----------



## hmwe46

I grabbed these from the NM sale - I can't wait for Spring!


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

elongreach said:


> My very expensive D&Gs


Omg I love your D&G's!!! where did you get them?


----------



## aspoint_girl

Just got these gorgeous Elite Heels - just had to have another color to go with the turquoise ones I got for my birthday... but I didnt want to wait that long - LOL


----------



## maxaluna50

I just ordered the new Chanel b/w Mary Janes (small heel) from Saks from their trunk show.  Note:  they run small.


----------



## the_prettiest_1

Louboutin Patent Clichy (these in the pic are reg. leather)


----------



## angelie

CL ankle boots


----------



## pquiles

I got these 2.


----------



## TheImportersWife

pquiles said:
			
		

> I got these 2.


 
I  these!




 


I _so_ wish designers made shoes in my size.


----------



## fr2nc1z

I recently bought 2 chanel shoes --> boots and slingbacks

Soooo adorable!!


----------



## rmarie

jimmy choo pumps.. new year, new job, new shoes!


----------



## gigi615

Grey patent Louboutin Decollete 868 pumps..


----------



## maxter




----------



## KristyDarling

Hehe, I have yet to spend more than $150 for a pair of shoes so pardon my little cheapies here:

Franco Sarto Epigram pumps ($89 at Nordy's)


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

The leopard pony hair and quilted peep toe pumps were from Saks Off 5th outlet today.  The quilted ones will go great with my Chanel bags.

Fendi zucca monogram slides with gold trim and heel

Chanel navy blue and red pumps with straps that tie around the ankle

Coral Gucci slides

Several diff colors of Oh Deer shoes - brown, blue, black glitter, red

Gucci monogram platform with Platinum leather trim and horsebit detail


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

forgot these in my last post...


----------



## fashionfrenzy

BlkLadyLaw said:


> forgot these in my last post...



Love the quilted ones, and the navy Chanel sandals--gorgeous


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

a couple more...sorry I have been going crazy with shoes lately
these just arrived via UPS from Victorias Secret...pics from their website

red suede platform boots and 
black patent stilettos that are fabulous!


----------



## girlie

Kate Spade black boots which I'd eyed and then found for 50% off! Nothing fancy but I loved how they felt and looked even though my DH thought otherwise!!


----------



## Eugin

You pulled quite a loot! I especially love your Chanel navy blue/red pumps. 



BlkLadyLaw said:


> The leopard pony hair and quilted peep toe pumps were from Saks Off 5th outlet today. The quilted ones will go great with my Chanel bags.
> 
> Fendi zucca monogram slides with gold trim and heel
> 
> Chanel navy blue and red pumps with straps that tie around the ankle
> 
> Coral Gucci slides
> 
> Several diff colors of Oh Deer shoes - brown, blue, black glitter, red
> 
> Gucci monogram platform with Platinum leather trim and horsebit detail


----------



## angelie




----------



## stinam

angelie said:


>


 
*angelie,* I have been eyeing the same Stuart Weitzman flats!      Do they fit true to size?


----------



## angelie

stinam said:


> *angelie,* I have been eyeing the same Stuart Weitzman flats!   Do they fit true to size?


yup tts they are so comfy


----------



## fieryfashionist

Last pair of shoes I bought... Tory Burch leopard revas, which I love!  I have several revas, and they're so cute 

-Minal


----------



## mikaaa

Hello! This is my first post, and ironically it's about shoes, not bags. 

I scored these at the Saks After Xmas sale

Chloe wedge mary janes




But mine covered, all brown leather

Miu Miu glitter pumps





:shame:


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Those glitter ones are fab, I love them!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

these have been my latest purchase

Jimmy Choo peetoes in black and blue... looks like one of my cats also has a fascination for these shoes


----------



## Carrie Bradshaw

2 pairs of Jimmy Choo momo flats.


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

Brasilian_Babe said:


> these have been my latest purchase
> 
> Jimmy Choo peetoes in black and blue... looks like one of my cats also has a fascination for these shoes



cute shoes!! your kitty looks like mine. My cat always checks out my new purchases too.


----------



## angelie

Carrie Bradshaw said:


> 2 pairs of Jimmy Choo momo flats.


 


which colors


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

I just ordered these two online, from cole haan. The pumps are for work.


----------



## Princess Nat

Those Miu Miu glitter pumps are beautiful!! 

i brought shoes yesterday, they weren't expensive at all, i got them in the sale for £10! my housemate spotted them and thought they were totally 'me!' they are black pumps which look similar to the Lanvin Cone heels which i have been pining for so much recently, just not as high.:shame:


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Moschino Cheap & Chic Sandals! Sadly I find the heels (2 3/4 inch) a tad bit too low for me...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wow, I got some GREAT buys this morning!

From Left to Right:
Oscar De La Renta flats - $22 (Loehmann's)
Michael Kors - $127 (Saks)
JCrew Boots - $76
Michael Kors Boots - $88 (Saks)


----------



## handbagdreamer

Lanvin ballerina flats - bronze
Lanvin ballerina flats - taupe perforated
Christian Louboutin - Josephine black suede


----------



## melikemochi

Steve Madden Lemores in Patent Black
Charles David- Bronze pumps... I forgot the style name.
Vince Camuto Imagine black slouchy boots. (I love these... sounds crazy but I want to  buy another pair just in case they wear out)
Enzo Black boots that look just like the above but were much cheaper (I think I may return them. The fit certainy shows the price difference)
Frye Dorado in Saddle (Keeping fingers crossed that all will be well.)


----------



## angelie

handbagdreamer said:


> Lanvin ballerina flats - bronze
> Lanvin ballerina flats - taupe perforated
> Christian Louboutin - Josephine black suede


 

can u please post a pic of the perforated lanvin flats i have not seen those

I got the bronze lanvin flats too they are so pretty and comfy


----------



## breakfast lover

I just bought these and they're so comfy.


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:


> Wow, I got some GREAT buys this morning!
> 
> From Left to Right:
> Oscar De La Renta flats - $22 (Loehmann's)
> Michael Kors - $127 (Saks)
> JCrew Boots - $76
> Michael Kors Boots - $88 (Saks)


 

I like the MK boots.  Very cute.


----------



## superstar




----------



## airmarket

First time posting here 

I purchased some MBMJ flats last week.. and I absolutely adore them. I don't quite trust the weather enough to wear them though!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Cole haan pumps, I have never tried them on so hopefully they will fit, got them from Nordstrom they should be here soon


----------



## Accessorize*me

I just bought these half an hour ago at NAP!




The very *LAST PAIR* and in my SIZE!!!




Just couldn't resist it anymore!    
(Pics from Net-a-Porter.com)


----------



## luvmynails

I bought these gorgeous Liatris pumps at Nine West. Very versatile, I love them.


----------



## makeupmama

i bought this pair of black flats from ferragamo and a black belt with mother of pearl buckle.  i am so happy. they are perfect together and so pretty, too.


----------



## gapaholic13

Accessorize*me said:


> I just bought these half an hour ago at NAP!
> 
> View attachment 119536
> 
> 
> The very *LAST PAIR* and in my SIZE!!!
> 
> View attachment 119535
> 
> 
> Just couldn't resist it anymore!
> (Pics from Net-a-Porter.com)


 

Those are amazing!  Congrats!


----------



## sweets

*CHLOE satin and leather flats* 
These are so cute and sweet i couldnt resist! super comfy too~  

*with flash:*






*without flash:*






*alternate view:*


----------



## sweets

*LAN**VIN s/s 07 ballet flats in bronz*
-have been looking for these at a reasonable price and in my size for the longest time. they are sooo comfy, simple looking and go with everything!! i havent found a ballet flat that didnt cut or blister till now. im over the moon with these although they cost a bomb. 

now looking to get pewter or sliver colored leather ones, or maybe the satin or patent ones oooh i love them all!!! doubt i'll be able to find more though. 

*without flash:*











*with flash:*


----------



## airmarket

sweets, i love those chloe flats a lot!


----------



## Danica

I second that Sweets! The Chloe's are so pretty.


----------



## pquiles

My new purchases.  

Dolce and Gabbana boots
Manolo Blahnik mary janes
Gucci veruska pumps

Also got Gucci Montana Boots, but I can't seem to resize photo so I can post it.


----------



## That Chloe is Mine

pquiles, i love the pink manolos, do you mind if i ask where you got them from and what their price is?


----------



## pquiles

Got them at NM. Sorry, I don't remember the price exactly.


----------



## vanessa225

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I just bought these Prada brocade peeptoe heels and am hoping they arrive early next week so i can wear them to my girls night out next Wednesday night



Oh. My. God.  Those are exquisite!!!  

My most recent shoe purchase was a pair of Katy Kiro's - red leather, with red satin bows at the heel, and a brown stacked stiletto.  No pics yet, but remind me to snap one and post it soon!


----------



## hmwe46

After getting these by accident in the cognac lace-up, I had to find the ones I originally ordered-- and once I did I couldn't return them!  So comfy and great for work!


----------



## bagsforme

^Love those.  I just got my pair this week.

Here are a few of my recent purchases.  Gucci brown boots, Chloe shoes, YSL ankle boots.


----------



## chicky

I love those Gucci boots! 

It was down to the 'Faith' sale for me today - i got some 4" heeled brown suede platform ankle boots - to go with my Karen Millen long suede coat


----------



## pquiles

Bagsforme, those Gucci boots are beautiful.  Love the detailing on the back.


----------



## fuyumi




----------



## Bag-aholic

Christian Louboutin Miss Boxes in dark chocolate brown


----------



## Carrie Bradshaw

^SO cute!!!!


----------



## Bag-aholic

Thanks! they are my first pair of CL's and I gotta say its love!


----------



## makeupmama

you girls have some lovely shoes. i just purchased this pretty pair a couple of hours ago  i wasn't supposed to buy anymore shoes after i bought a pair of black ferragamo flats (And belt) last week but i couldn't resist. they were on final sale at lane crawford.


----------



## Danica

Love the miss boxe bagaholic!! I need those shoes. Are they comfy?

Makeupmama, also love those Chloe's!


----------



## leslie_x

These are my new Tod's flats! Looooove them


----------



## Bag-aholic

Danica said:


> Love the miss boxe bagaholic!! I need those shoes. Are they comfy?
> 
> Makeupmama, also love those Chloe's!


 
Thanks Danica! I havent had a chance to wear them out yet but feel really comfy on they have nice thick padding in the innersole at the ball of the foot which is usually the first place my feet start to hurt and strangely enough  dont feel anywhere near as high as they are.

Love the chloes and tods! Everyone has such beautiful shoes!


----------



## Nola

My last 4 purchases all at once here; http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/my-4-new-pairs-of-shoes-oops-88344.html


----------



## sweets

airmarket said:


> sweets, i love those chloe flats a lot!


 
thanks hun! i got them at a steal from yoox at $233.15!! you might wana take a peek if you are a size 36 or 38


----------



## sweets

Danica said:


> I second that Sweets! The Chloe's are so pretty.


 
ty sweetie~ they have other styles on sale at yoox too if you love Chloe stuff


----------



## Precious & Few

My purchases went from one extreme to the other - Black Lavin Flats and Black Christian Louboutin Very Prive


----------



## vermillion

they are from my paris trip 2 weeks ago:devil: :devil: :devil: 
HERMES
SERGIO ROSSI
GUISEPPE ZANOTTI
CLs


----------



## angelie

^^ 
omg those are some nice shoes. love 'em all


----------



## stephmsu42




----------



## shibooms

vermillion said:


> they are from my paris trip 2 weeks ago:devil: :devil: :devil:
> HERMES
> SERGIO ROSSI
> GUISEPPE ZANOTTI
> CLs


 

omg i so envy you!! love all the shoes!!


----------



## handbag addict

Chloe Paddington boots :







Christian Louboutin   decollete pumps:


----------



## Danica

handbag addict said:


> Chloe Paddington boots :
> 
> View attachment 127053
> 
> 
> View attachment 127054
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin   decollete pumps:
> 
> View attachment 127055
> 
> 
> View attachment 127056
> 
> 
> View attachment 127057




 Everything, gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## BagAngel

handbag addict said:


> Chloe Paddington boots :
> 
> View attachment 127053
> 
> 
> View attachment 127054
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin  decollete pumps:
> 
> View attachment 127055
> 
> 
> View attachment 127056
> 
> 
> View attachment 127057


Beautiful!


----------



## DiamondsNPearls

Hi everybody!  I'm new but love my manolos and couldn't resist piping in here.  I just broke down and bought black satin Sedarbaby (I think that's the name) d'orsays - you know, Carrie's stolen silver shoes?  Only in black.   They're to die for! I can't wait to wear them on a hot date!


----------



## pquiles

Handbagaddict, loving those CL pumps.  Gorgeous, just gorgeous.


----------



## cyberislanddude

Hello Everyone...I actually bought WalkTall Shoes for my boyfriend. Since he is about the same height as mine, therefore, I always had problem wearing high heels. After wearing these shoes he can add a couple of inches of height and I can wear heels. That way we both are happy
*WalkTall: Height Increasing Elevator Shoes for Men*


----------



## Londoner

leslie_x said:


> These are my new Tod's flats! Looooove them


 

I also bought them last month in Milan. Good choice. I haven't had a chance to wear them yet as it's so cold in London recently. They are really comfortable


----------



## leslie_x

Londoner said:


> I also bought them last month in Milan. Good choice. I haven't had a chance to wear them yet as it's so cold in London recently. They are really comfortable


 
yes, I have the same problem, it just started to snow in belgium ush: . 
I normally buy things I could wear right away but I know I have to be quick with shoes ... these tods were almost sold out! 

sometimes I put them on in the house or take them out of the box and just look at them I'm just too excited... (don't laugh )


----------



## Nola

Vermillion, Stephmsu42, handbag addict-Gorgeous buys!


----------



## Londoner

leslie_x said:


> yes, I have the same problem, it just started to snow in belgium ush: .
> I normally buy things I could wear right away but I know I have to be quick with shoes ... these tods were almost sold out!
> 
> sometimes I put them on in the house or take them out of the box and just look at them I'm just too excited... (don't laugh )


 

I won't laugh at you because I do exactly the same as you, try them on in my house from time to time, too. I normally buy things during the sale, but since I was in Milan last month and it is cheaper there than London, I can't resist the temptation and took them home.


----------



## I Love RICE

BCBG red wedge and Guess by Marciano boots. It's hard to take pics of the boots so I borrowed one from ebay.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Guiseppe Zanotti orange with jewel peeptoes


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Not a big deal but I just got the BCBGirls "Axim" wedge in the red. Oh my, they are SO comfortable and the color is gorgeous.


----------



## Kimmi

^^ Those are really pretty!


----------



## Filifjonka

Gucci



and a pair of Dolce & Gabbana silver/gold sandals, but I cannot find a pic anywhere.


----------



## helmi

I haven't bought shoes for a long time but the last pair a bought was black Tod's ballerina shoes in October.


----------



## OrangeCounty

Christian Louboutin Decolettes. There is a pic in the post your CL collection thread.


----------



## Sunshine

Stuart Weizman


----------



## Oh Donna!

I just bought my daughter a pair of Christian Laboutin Black espadrilles yesterday.  They are too cute.  So now at age 24 she owns 8 pairs of CL shoes, 6 of those thanks to Mom.


----------



## lolitakali

I just bought a pair of black stuart weitzman lospasos wedge boots 

and a pair of Sam Edelman 'Patrella' Boots:
Yahoo! 360&#176; - Future Outlook - Sam Edelman &#39;Patrella&#39; Boot - January 16, 2007

Love them both!


----------



## natalie34

my first chanel shoes!!!


----------



## annemerrick

natalie34 said:


> my first chanel shoes!!![/quote
> 
> So cute!!  I have them in white with black, and love them!!!


----------



## aspoint_girl

Ankle strap pumps in 2 colors.


----------



## La Vanguardia

I just bought these Dolce & Gabbana gold brocade pumps today at Bergdorf's website and should arrive next week:

Photo: Bergdorf Goodman website


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

My latest purchase has been these Jimmy Choo Farrah in red


----------



## Perfect Day

AsPoint_Girl - love your shoes!


----------



## Eugin

2 pairs of black Calvin Klein stilettos. One with open toe and the other with closed toe.


----------



## blew415

3 pairs of Steve Madden patent pumps


----------



## fr2nc1z

I got... 3 chanels, 2 guccis sandals, 1 dior sneakers, 1 prada sandals
I put up pics in the respective forums, so if you want to see them, they are up there! I'm not sure I put up pics of my new prada's though


----------



## riffraff

Jimmy Choo Purple Perignon Phyton


----------



## Kat

Here's pics of my recent purchases ......


----------



## shoes319

Well I've been a little bit naughty lately gearing up for a Vegas trip in April....so while it's snowy and cold here, I've been buying:

And WOW Kat those are HOT cowgirl boots lol!!  Nice.....


----------



## Michele

I just bought these Michael Kors Cedar Black Kit Pumps today


----------



## LV3J

I bought 2 pairs of Christian Louboutin, a pair of Manolo Blahnik, and a Tory Birch Reva Flat. However, I could not upload the Reva flats.


----------



## Sunnydqt

I got these Dior espadrilles last weekend from Woodbury commons.


----------



## Aslan

Brown Steve Madden pumps. I'm a bank breaker, I know.


----------



## Kisa

Eeeeh! These! I  them but the markup on ebay was huge!


----------



## Feast of Purses

I have been really good-just a pair of coach sandals.


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

i just got my very first pair of *Christian Louboutins *today, the famed *Pigalle *pumps


----------



## rin

All from Barney's Warehouse Sale!


----------



## Sunnydqt

Filifjonka said:


> Gucci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pair of Dolce & Gabbana silver/gold sandals, but I cannot find a pic anywhere.


 

     !!!


----------



## Filifjonka

Sunnydqt, thanks!

Also bought these Dolces:


----------



## breakfast lover

Chanel Cambon flats. I will post pictures once they arrive.


----------



## lolitakali

Just bought these 2 from Nordstrom... very very comfy!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2905202/0~2376778~2372808~6007659~6007676?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007676&P=2
  filthy rich bootie



Bluefly - Find Women's Designer Boots at discount prices at Bluefly.com - #2058891 - Stuart Weitzman black basketweave leather 'Lospasos' boots
  lospasos


----------



## lolitakali

I just went online and purchase these over the phone about 5 min ago!  I have researched for all over the net for the furlined booties but these are to die for!!!  Only one left for my size!  I will be getting them on Wednesday!  Yippee!

Corso Como 'Maxine' Ankle Boot - - Nordstrom.com


----------



## maria28

just got these steve madden mary janes...


----------



## pinkyswore

I got these Marc Jacobs flats today! I'm so excited!


----------



## south

Pre-ordered these babies from Saks!  I am so excited.


----------



## Barbiedoll

Got these yesterday from Neiman Marcus will post a pic later today or during the week so cute irl and comfy


----------



## IHeartCoach

I just bought these leopard Delicious pumps off ebay last night. Cheap I know.










Pics from eBay.com


----------



## fendifemale

Filifjonka said:


> Sunnydqt, thanks!
> 
> Also bought these Dolces:


GORGEOUS and drool worthy !


----------



## fendifemale

Who cares if they're cheap IHeartCoach! I'm a thrifty shopper also. They are sexy!

Love your CL's Barbie!


----------



## BittyMonkey

I ordered these:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1174663456197&ev19=1:1

I'm a little concerned because they were supposed to come in already -- the SA seemed a little confused as to why they weren't in.


----------



## fendifemale

I LOVE tortoise!  That's the big thing now. Even Wilson's leather is doing it. Nine West has a knock off also.


----------



## SuLi

I purchased these last night:



MbyMJ flats

And I'm going to pick up these later tonight:



Tory Burch Reva flats (my second pair)


----------



## Filifjonka

Fendifemale, thanks!  They  look even better in live than in pic


----------



## Kisa

I love the shoes on this page, my favourites are the marc jacobs and the tory burch!! 
I ordered these yesterday, I saw them in a magazine and had to have them, then luckily they came in black!!


----------



## Filifjonka

http://www.polo.com/largeImageZoom/index.jsp?shopCode=polo_women_shoes&navColor=E0F0FF&navColor9=01004C&conShop_3=&conShop_4=&sbs=&fs=&cp=1760782.1898624&vs=&productId=2538095&LargeImageURL=http%3A//polo.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pPOLO2-3340485_standard_dt.jpg&ThumbImageURL=http%3A//polo.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pPOLO2-3340485_standard_t85.jpg

got these also


----------



## jane

Cole Haan "Air Grier" wedges in black suede/satin


----------



## Zophie

I just bought some Uggs coquette slipper.  They are the most comfy shoes I've ever put on my feet but my brother and mom tease me about them.  My mom said I'm going out in my slippers and my brother said I look like a retarded smurf wearing them.  I guess technically they are a "slipper" but I still think enugh people wear them out that they can be a "shoe" too.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I just got these (well, last weekend)..they're Burberry:


----------



## jane

Tory Burch, "Reva" flats (faux python/silver)






Salvatore Ferragamo, "Buyme" flats (so I did!)


----------



## Carrie Bradshaw

Kisa said:


> I love the shoes on this page, my favourites are the marc jacobs and the tory burch!!
> I ordered these yesterday, I saw them in a magazine and had to have them, then luckily they came in black!!





I love these - what brand are they? Miu Miu?


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## fendifemale

Filifjonka said:


> http://www.polo.com/largeImageZoom/...roduct_images/pPOLO2-3340485_standard_t85.jpg
> 
> got these also


beautiful! i also like the white.


----------



## Filifjonka

fendifemale said:


> beautiful! i also like the white.


 
thanks 

I     the yellow-colored shoes, such a pretty color for spring/summer!


----------



## SuLi

jane said:


> Tory Burch, "Reva" flats (faux python/silver)


 
I have the same exact flats!  Thwy are really great!  Enjoy them!


----------



## BittyMonkey

I bought these Choos and wore them this weekend.  I can testify that they, um...made my husband a little _friendly_.  

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/16033


----------



## anagathe

I receive on friday this shoes from Net a porter 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/18861
and i buy this ballet shoes in silver color from this german website
(great custom service)
https://www.flip-flop.de/shop/produkt_detail.asp?sid=5b10a6185f102daa79e3187291c96190&gid=268
 and last week some Sue London travel slipper in sand
great shoes very soft but i think a little expensive for what is it


----------



## fendifemale

BittyMonkey said:


> I bought these Choos and wore them this weekend. I can testify that they, um...made my husband a little _friendly_.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/16033


I didnt know my shoes were Choo knock offs ! Well anywho mine are Michael Antonio and I wore them in the mall and had a gang load of guys following me . I think you are definitely on to something about guys attraction to those shoes.


----------



## fendifemale

Thanks Fili! I love your Kors wedges Anagathe.


----------



## coreenmd

came from a hongkong trip (2h&m shoes and others are local hk designer brands)


----------



## chihuahuaqueen

My most recent purchase is a pair of Manolo Blahnik Nappa Bizarro Silver sandals.

I hope I figured out how to attach a photo of them.  (I'm a shoe addict, and will have to get around to taking a group photo some time.)


----------



## arireyes

Bought these Saturday


----------



## fatefullotus

Bought these Louboutins this weekend, along with another pair that I will post when I wear them.


----------



## fendifemale

pixiedust82 said:


> came from a hongkong trip (2h&m shoes and others are local hk designer brands)


niiiiice!


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## coreenmd

fendifemale said:


> niiiiice!


 
thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

chihuahuaqueen said:


> My most recent purchase is a pair of Manolo Blahnik Nappa Bizarro Silver sandals.
> 
> I hope I figured out how to attach a photo of them.  (I'm a shoe addict, and will have to get around to taking a group photo some time.)



Those are so pretty!


----------



## uhkiwi

Steve Madden red patent RUDIN on sale $19.99 in store! (now 49.95 online, 59.95 retail) 





these are a total crowdpleaser


----------



## LVobsessed415

this morning i bought a pair of gucci flats.


----------



## riffraff

Today I bought a pair of JC Daisy boots in Rust Banaza and a pair of Kandy Black Satin evening shoes.


----------



## BittyMonkey

fendifemale said:


> I didnt know my shoes were Choo knock offs ! Well anywho mine are Michael Antonio and I wore them in the mall and had a gang load of guys following me . I think you are definitely on to something about guys attraction to those shoes.



I think it's probably the same as knock off dresses from the Oscars -- if something is successful, people copy it! 

I just need to complain about something.  I found these shoes in the Saks catalog and ordered them:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1175347158826&ev19=1:1

That photographer must be a freaking genius because when I got them yesterday, they looked like cheap plastic.  They are truly, truly awful.  They are going back on Monday.  I can't even stand to have them in the house.  I'm angry because I feel like I was severely misled by advertising!


----------



## Sunnydqt

Got these flats in the same exact color & material. They are in black suede.


----------



## fr2nc1z

My last purchase is a Louboutin:


----------



## fendifemale

BittyMonkey said:


> I think it's probably the same as knock off dresses from the Oscars -- if something is successful, people copy it!
> 
> I just need to complain about something. I found these shoes in the Saks catalog and ordered them:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1175347158826&ev19=1:1
> 
> That photographer must be a freaking genius because when I got them yesterday, they looked like cheap plastic. They are truly, truly awful. They are going back on Monday. I can't even stand to have them in the house. I'm angry because I feel like I was severely misled by advertising!


Well nothing I can do about it now, plus they match my purse perfectly. 
That's horrible- when are you sending them back?


----------



## fendifemale

uhkiwi said:


> Steve Madden red patent RUDIN on sale $19.99 in store! (now 49.95 online, 59.95 retail)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are a total crowdpleaser


CUTE!


----------



## MAGs

Yesterday I bought steve madden tipie in silver. They still hurt a bit. I have to wear it around the house first to avoid getting blisters


----------



## shoegal

Bought two pair of Lanvin slippers - gold (Harvey Nicks) and black patent and a pair of orange Dior slippers from Harrods!


----------



## Oh Donna!

*I bought my daughter another pair of Christian Loubouton (sp?) shoes yesterday at Neimans, black pumps, gorgeous.  I got her the same pair in a camel color for Christmas. Debating on whether to keep them till her bday in July or give them to her now. I kinda suck at keeping gifts like that...I always want to yell "Look what I bought you!". Will take pix when she isnt home....*


----------



## pseub

I was able to track down a pair of these in my size from Stuart Weitzman.  They don't look like much in the picture, but they look fabulous on and are very comfortable!


----------



## Mree43

Chanel Flip flops at Neiman Marcus.


----------



## chloe-babe

ooh I just got these very prive's. Have wanted a pair for ages and they are super cute.
On the other extreme, I got a fab pair of flip flops for 20 pounds too lol


----------



## fatefullotus

Chloe-babe, did you purchase the new green ones?  I can't tell from the flash.  Or are these the black ones from the previous season?


----------



## chloe-babe

Hi fatefullotus, these are the fab dark green with gold peep toe 

they are super dark green, but in the light, the most gorgeous dark olive green colour that seems to go really well with the red sole


----------



## fatefullotus

chloe_babe -- they are abfab!  The green looks soooo lovely with the gold tip and the red contrast of the sole is jaw-dropping.  

Wear them in good health!


----------



## whiteorleander

chloe babe: those are the perfect peeptoes!


----------



## whiteorleander

i always go for the craziest shoes. i had to have these YSL wedges. but when at home, i realised they are a little too big and in the end they are now on ebay.


----------



## pseub

Chloe-babe, those are stunning!  Wow.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

whiteorleander said:


> i always go for the craziest shoes. i had to have these YSL wedges. but when at home, i realised they are a little too big and in the end they are now on ebay.



Those are gorgeous!


----------



## babyslk7

these r mineee 2007:


----------



## SatchelGirlJess

Got these!! Can't wait to wear them on vaca this summer to LA, Palm Springs, and Vegas!!! Warm weather, WHERE OH WHERE are you??


----------



## SatchelGirlJess

whiteorleander said:


> i always go for the craziest shoes. i had to have these YSL wedges. but when at home, i realised they are a little too big and in the end they are now on ebay.


 

I LOVE funky shoes like that. I actually tried that same pair of YSL's on in a Neiman Marcus "Last Call," sorry to hear you ultimately decided against them.


----------



## whiteorleander

SatchelGirlJess said:


> I LOVE funky shoes like that. I actually tried that same pair of YSL's on in a Neiman Marcus "Last Call," sorry to hear you ultimately decided against them.



i can´t keep them, because i actually need a 6.5 instead of a 7. but it was the last pair and i had to own them. so its always dilemma when i see mad shoes. surprisingly, they are really comfortable even with a 13 cm wedge.


----------



## fendifemale

SatchelGirlJess said:


> Got these!! Can't wait to wear them on vaca this summer to LA, Palm Springs, and Vegas!!! Warm weather, WHERE OH WHERE are you??


Gorgeous!


----------



## MassLaw15

I know we are going into spring/summer but I just bought knee high boots by CHANEL. They are the ballet shoe style of boot (so their flats). They are yummy. They are sooooo soft & have the little, discreet interlocking C's on the toe. Even DH really liked them!

Oh & I also bought the black, patent leather Decollete shoes by CL but... they've got to be sold on eBay I guess because they KILL my feet. Gorgeous shoes but OUCH!


----------



## elmel

just got a apir of lily pulitzer  gold flat sandals. love them!


----------



## Eponineslove

Bought these shoes at Macy's yesterday.   They're for prom, though I'll probably take them off once we get to the actual prom.  A higher heel than I was looking for, but that's ok.


----------



## ada726

SatchelGirlJess said:


> Got these!! Can't wait to wear them on vaca this summer to LA, Palm Springs, and Vegas!!! Warm weather, WHERE OH WHERE are you??


 
Gorgeous! Enjoy them...


----------



## ada726

I ordered these today with my 30% coupon that I found in steals & deals....


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

I just got this pair of Dior platform sandals from the Spring 2006 Nude Collection last week. The lace detail on the satin is absolutely beautiful, and I love the color. They're very high, and the platform soles and heels make them look so sexy:


----------



## katheryn

^Yowza! Very sexy. 

I just bought a cute pair of flat sandals from J. Crew. On sale, plus 20% off.


----------



## snoopylaughs

I just got these from Zappos after spotting them on Revolve, after the sample size discount, price match, and price match discount, I just couldn't refuse 

Those Diors are gorgeous!


----------



## nataliam1976

i went on a Dior splurge recently ...4th pair -trotter sandals - on the way !


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

My new purchases

Nine West in fuschia satin and orange satin
Gucci in platinum, silver and ivory
Akademics in gold with beaded detail


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

here are the Nine West fuschia satin


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Just ordered these Linea Paolos from Nordstroms and the gold Juicy Couture flats from Saks
I think the purple Paolos would go great with the purple Chanel jumbo classic bag

OK I think I am done with shoe shopping this season!


----------



## MAGs

can you count flip flops? I bought pink ones from bebe today. So comfy and so pretty


----------



## JoannaSweden

I got three pairs of flats the other day:

One pair of black and white, kind of pointy shoes, one pair of black flats with satin ribbons to tie around your ankle (they also have embroideries but that doesn't show so well on the photo I took) and one pair of sparkly flats in silver.


----------



## JoannaSweden

Eponineslove said:


> Bought these shoes at Macy's yesterday. They're for prom, though I'll probably take them off once we get to the actual prom. A higher heel than I was looking for, but that's ok.


 
Those are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Just bought these Cole Haans in black for 70% off @ Nordstrom


----------



## ms piggy

Just got these slingback from Net-a-Porter's mid-season sale. CL Glamissima in bronze gold nappa. Love the shape of the heels.


----------



## LAR353

I got these BCBG's last weekend at Lord and Taylor- love them!


----------



## fatefullotus

^--- very cute!


----------



## fendifemale

ada726 said:


> I ordered these today with my 30% coupon that I found in steals & deals....


where did you get these from?


----------



## fendifemale

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Just ordered these Linea Paolos from Nordstroms and the gold Juicy Couture flats from Saks
> I think the purple Paolos would go great with the purple Chanel jumbo classic bag
> 
> OK I think I am done with shoe shopping this season!


 lovely. i really like that shade of purple.


----------



## ada726

fendifemale said:


> where did you get these from?


 
I got these from www.Revolveclothing.com with a 30% off coupon found in steals and deals. i know they also have them at www.anthropologie.com.


----------



## ada726

^^ They are by Cynthia Vincent....


----------



## tannad

My recent purchase was a pair of black Tory Burch Reva Ballerina Flats.


----------



## bnjj

I just got these BCBGs in the mail yesterday. I love them.


----------



## angie1024

i got Juicy Couture's Rose flats in black on Saturday..wearing them today..they are so comfy and cute!!!


----------



## mshel

LAR353 said:


> I got these BCBG's last weekend at Lord and Taylor- love them!


 
I've loved those...in the red as well!  Good score!


----------



## mshel

tannad said:


> My recent purchase was a pair of black Tory Burch Reva Ballerina Flats.


 
Doh!  I LOVE these...want them in white...(have you seen the orange?!) but alas...think they're a bit out of my budget esp. w/my lifestyle.  good for you...sooo nice!


----------



## mshel

I just discovered this awesome thread.  Would love to post my latest buys!  Do they need to be in the Tory Burch/CL/YSL price range?  Or can we post the 'not so glamorous' purchases as well?


----------



## venetiakim

IHeartCoach said:


> I just bought these leopard Delicious pumps off ebay last night. Cheap I know.


sexy!!


----------



## Kamilla850

I just got these Christian Louboutins in python, they are so sexy and extremely comfortable.


----------



## angelie

mshel said:


> I just discovered this awesome thread. Would love to post my latest buys! Do they need to be in the Tory Burch/CL/YSL price range? Or can we post the 'not so glamorous' purchases as well?


feel free to post shoes of any range. All shoes are glamorous!


----------



## Cherry44

Kamilla850 said:


> I just got these Christian Louboutins in python, they are so sexy and extremely comfortable.


 

Extremly hot shoes Kamilla! I love them!


----------



## Cherry44

I've got these


----------



## Cherry44

And these


----------



## fatefullotus

Kamilla850 said:


> I just got these Christian Louboutins in python, they are so sexy and extremely comfortable.



Ooooh, the Simple pump!  Nice!  Congrats!


----------



## fatefullotus

I just posted some more shoes in my collection thread -- some old ones, and a few new ones, including my new Pigalles .  Clicky-clicky my signature below!


----------



## Bag Fetish

OMG they are so  comfy!








  Now I need to find a bag that goes with these.....


----------



## patois

Felt the need to buy shoes yesterday and was intending to get some Revas, but these caught my eye instead.


----------



## joananem

my first picture post...I have jusr began my obsession with shoes and these are my first 2 higher end shoe additions 





ugh I cant get the othe rpic to load....will have to do it later


----------



## Stinas

joananem said:


> my first picture post...I have jusr began my obsession with shoes and these are my first 2 higher end shoe additions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh I cant get the othe rpic to load....will have to do it later



I loveee these!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

my most recent purchase. I am really loving Brian Atwoods designs. The best part is that these are very comfortable  

haircalf zebra print d'orsays


----------



## babelic

I just bought my first pair of Manolo´s from ebay, but haven´t received them yet. The seller is a pf:er too


----------



## ada726

Kamilla850 said:


> I just got these Christian Louboutins in python, they are so sexy and extremely comfortable.


 

These are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Coldplaylover

TB Revas in silver.


----------



## sputnik

joananem said:


> my first picture post...I have jusr began my obsession with shoes and these are my first 2 higher end shoe additions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh I cant get the othe rpic to load....will have to do it later


i have these in black. the heel is soooo high but i love them.


----------



## Nola

I got a pair gorgeous black heels with a silver lining


----------



## aritziababe

my new flats from guess!


----------



## minz

I just bought 2 pairs of Ebay, Bottega Veneta and Sergio Rossi. I have small feet 4.5 so I jump at any opportunity whenever I see shoes in my size


----------



## holycow

Gucci flat boots


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> my most recent purchase. I am really loving Brian Atwoods designs. The best part is that these are very comfortable
> 
> haircalf zebra print d'orsays


I LOVE him & these!!!  He has very unique designs!


----------



## shoptfs

tory burch rory flats


----------



## NYCBelle

I bought these Oh Deer shoes in DavidZ in Soho...

Love them, haven't worn them yet


----------



## fr2nc1z

There's already a thread for this: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/whats-the-most-youve-ever-spent-on-shoes-101765.html


----------



## venetiakim

these Armanis. They are navy blue and white and love them...


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

minz said:


> I just bought 2 pairs of Ebay, Bottega Veneta and Sergio Rossi. I have small feet 4.5 so I jump at any opportunity whenever I see shoes in my size



Ohh! Small small. There is a pair of LV miroir sneakers on ebay in your size right now. Kinda blingy but hard to find for a great price ...lol


----------



## Bag Fetish

NYCBelle said:


> I bought these Oh Deer shoes in DavidZ in Soho...
> 
> Love them, haven't worn them yet


Very nice !!!


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

My last two shoe purchases were Juan Les Pins Espadrilles by LV in denim blue and a pair of brown mono/patent leather LV sneakers. One is a little snug and one pair is too big so both are probably going back for exchanges


----------



## Bag Fetish

just got these off ebay  cant wait for them to arrive  






anyone have these ?


----------



## NYCBelle

Bag Fetish said:


> Very nice !!!


 

Thanks Bag Fetish


----------



## ilovemylilo

joananem said:


> my first picture post...I have jusr began my obsession with shoes and these are my first 2 higher end shoe additions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh I cant get the othe rpic to load....will have to do it later


 
Definitely ONE of my faves!   

Congrats


----------



## nienna456

I bought these today


----------



## Rocky

I purchased these on Sunday:




and these 10 minutes ago (they're a pre-order):


----------



## Bag Fetish

casual...  flats for me  


17167.28 in reply to 17167.20 
Last nights fetish


----------



## charismaticxoxo

A pair of espadrilles from J Crew and a pair of flats! =)


----------



## heartfelt

some recent purchases that i have yet to wear  but im breaking these out soon! 

marc by marc jacobs heart slingbacks:





marc jacobs navy leather boots:





marc by marc jacobs black suede slingbacks:





giuseppe zanotti heels


----------



## anufangava

After reading several posts about London Sole, I decided to check out the store when I visit the states.  Well, I went to their sta.monica branch along montana avenue with DH, son and mother-in-law in tow, and bought 2 pairs. I wanted two more, but they did not have it in my size.


----------



## Bag Fetish

these arrived today and I love them


----------



## rayrayray

CL 120CM Blue Leopard Pigalles bought from NM yesterday..they are hard to walk in, but yet bearable and super sexy...love them!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^ sexy!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

I am boring!  Flip flops from Target yesterday.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

My 2 most recent purchases from Ebay, still waiting for them to arrive at the moment 

Miu Miu glitter peeptoes
Pollini patent high heels in a gorgeous deep turquoise colour, they remind me of the CL Pigalles


----------



## JuneHawk

The first two I bought yesterday.  The last one came in the mail today.

1. Faith (so cute!)
2. Irregular Choice "Kezia"
3. Office "Bewitched"


----------



## mooks

I know these may be a little passe but I think they are very cute and will look fab with skinny jeans


----------



## Bag Fetish

Those blue shoe  are hot!



Brasilian_Babe said:


> My 2 most recent purchases from Ebay, still waiting for them to arrive at the moment
> 
> Miu Miu glitter peeptoes
> Pollini patent high heels in a gorgeous deep turquoise colour, they remind me of the CL Pigalles


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Bag Fetish said:


> Those blue shoe are hot!


 
Thanks Bag Fetish 

And this is another pair of shoes i've also bought on Ebay... Ebay is really evil sometimes :devil:


----------



## jenskar

Brown suede Prada basketweave peep toe wedges on Overstock -- my bags my be few my shoes on the other hand -- now there's a story !!


----------



## dallas

Brasilian_Babe said:


> My 2 most recent purchases from Ebay, still waiting for them to arrive at the moment
> 
> Miu Miu glitter peeptoes
> Pollini patent high heels in a gorgeous deep turquoise colour, they remind me of the CL Pigalles


 


 Those blue patents. Beautiful.


----------



## stinam

Brasilian_Babe said:


> My 2 most recent purchases from Ebay, still waiting for them to arrive at the moment
> 
> Miu Miu glitter peeptoes
> Pollini patent high heels in a gorgeous deep turquoise colour, they remind me of the CL Pigalles


 
*Brasilian_Babe -- *Those blue pumps are killer!!  And the latest peeptoe pumps you posted are absolutely stunning!  

How do you find these great shoes on ebay?!!  I never seem to have any luck.


----------



## genkipurselover

Classic black pumps, about 8cm heel, from Faith. They're made from a special leather that is really flexible, so comfy I can wear them all day! One of my friend says they look like classic black Prada shoes!


----------



## SatchelGirlJess

In the past week I've gotten...

These Georgina Goodman heels from the UK: (those are some matching headbands in the first picture)










Yesterday I got these two pairs of Linea Paolo's. Matching accessories included. 






This was pre-pedicure appointment, sorry. :shame:


----------



## pisdapisda79

all of them



SatchelGirlJess said:


> In the past week I've gotten...
> 
> These Georgina Goodman heels from the UK: (those are some matching headbands in the first picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I got these two pairs of Linea Paolo's. Matching accessories included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was pre-pedicure appointment, sorry. :shame:


----------



## NYCBelle

i bought two pairs of flip flops from old navy...they were 2 for $5.

i got purple and pink


----------



## jellybebe

I got a pair of white patent peeptoe Dolce Vita pumps with silver heels! I love them, though I haven't worn stilettos in a while. I want to post a pic but I didn't get to take them home today - the pair I tried on had a scratch and they were the only pair in my size so I had to order some from out-of-town. I will post pics when I get them - so hot!


----------



## filtered vanilla

Cute pearly white jellies from Urban Outfitters (only $10)


----------



## fendifemale

Brasilian_Babe said:


> My 2 most recent purchases from Ebay, still waiting for them to arrive at the moment
> 
> Miu Miu glitter peeptoes
> Pollini patent high heels in a gorgeous deep turquoise colour, they remind me of the CL Pigalles


I like the glitter ones.


----------



## Eugin

From shopbop(on sale for those that are interested in London Soles):


----------



## Bag Fetish

Arrived today 


Red and Navy, I have a pr of black ones just like the navy.


----------



## riffraff

^^^ Oooo I likey very much!


----------



## Bag Fetish

thanks!


----------



## wtfomgwolfgang

I bought these real quick for work...





$10

I don't have a pic, but I bought a pair of black, gold, and white Adidas Superstar II's.  The stripes are black with irridescent sparkles and the main part is velvety black.
  $65


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

i just got these last Saturday from Toronto, the *Louis Vuitton* *Mélusine Sandals in Brocade Fabric *


----------



## DivaLovesManolo

I bought two pair of Tory Burch Revas yesterday...





and today I got my Manolo Blahnik Camparis!!!!


----------



## aspoint_girl

Absolutely GORGEOUS Pigalles - and dont worry, walking in them just takes practice - trust me!



rayrayray said:


> CL 120CM Blue Leopard Pigalles bought from NM yesterday..they are hard to walk in, but yet bearable and super sexy...love them!!!!


----------



## mooks

yeuxhonnetes said:


> i just got these last Saturday from Toronto, the *Louis Vuitton* *Mélusine Sandals in Brocade Fabric *



WOW! Those are works of art!!


----------



## ilovemylilo

CL Peep-Toe Pump


----------



## yeppun_1

just ordered a pair of silver Revas!


----------



## aprilzephyr

a lovely pair of leather Delman's ballet shoes and Dolce Vita venice-9 wedges in black, both of which have yet to make their way out of their boxes since I bought them weeks (perhaps months) ago... :shame:


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

how those Vuittons are definitely show stoppers


----------



## lumidee

This is my latest purchase!


----------



## D & G rockstar

I've been on a shoe spree but the latest are my stella mccartneys.  sorry for the big pic


----------



## hfxshopgirl

these stuart w platforms


----------



## takeoutbox

just bought a pair of D&G gold/mesh slides today.


----------



## takeoutbox

pix. they are $135CAD + 14% taxes.


----------



## ayla

Coach turnlock flats.. yippie !





I'm coming for you Mr. Blahnik.. next.


----------



## Agent Kitty

my really boring Gucci classic thongs...I have four pairs! 2 in black (flats), 1 flat in red/green and 1 kitten heel in red/green. But I live in these things.


----------



## fendifemale

ayla said:


> Coach turnlock flats.. yippie !
> 
> 
> View attachment 184773
> 
> 
> I'm coming for you Mr. Blahnik.. next.


gorgeous


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Mybeautiful Jimmy Choo pumps for work......but I also bought some ballet flats from Chinese Laundry, some cheapo black espadrilles from Kohl's, and a pair of Skechers bikers for heavy walking (also shown). I learned my lesson last week on my girl's getaway shopping trip....walked too far in uncomfortable shoes...and the blisters are STILL healing. Hence, I bought the Skechers...or at least that's how I justify the purchase to myself.....


----------



## shopalot

Here is my most recent purchase
Tory Burch Silver Reva


----------



## See My Halo

My most recent purchase was this red patent peep toe pump. It was a total impulse buy. The brand is J. Vincent (a house brand at Dillard's?). Really comfy to boot!

http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/...EndecaStartServlet?N=1000892+2010476&R=SWX571


----------



## angelie

My Louboutin Miminette Wedges


----------



## JuneHawk

I just bought a cute pair of peeptoe platforms.  They look SO hot on!

June


----------



## painauchocolat

Bought my first Louboutins today


----------



## lorihmatthews

Recently bought 3 pairs of Tory Burch Revas ... black, white and tangerine (I know, I'm insane!).

Also purchased a pair of Gucci black mary janes and a pair of Bruno Magli black pumps (starting new job on Wednesday, trying to look the part).


----------



## victoshieh

Just purchased a pair of Tory Burch patent leather Revas and ordered a pair of Christian Louboutin peep toe pumps (both in black).


----------



## breakfast lover

Coach turnlock flats in black


----------



## corrina

My newest purchase - 2 pairs of patent flats. They are really comfy!


----------



## anufangava

I bought 2 pairs of London sole, as recommended by some TPFers, a few weeks ago. But I have reading the posts here and I was inspired to start wearing heels. Sooo, I jumped on the high heel bandwagon today and bought a pair of Cole Haan Nike Air wedges. I figure I can start slowly by wearing wedges, which is easier to balance than heels, and will the Nike air technology, it will comfier than the other brands. I hope I get used to this so I can finally wear heels all the time.


----------



## LoracNJ

I just picked these up at Woodbury Commons from the Prada outlet and the Dior outlet. They were a steal!! I have been eyeing those Dior shoes for a while. Bluefly still had them on their site for over $300. They were 50% off $285 at the outlet. The Prada shoes are a dark plum color IRL. The flash makes them look black.


----------



## clucreciala

christian louboutin red patent simple pump!


----------



## D & G rockstar

chanel quilted cork wedges in navy blue patent


----------



## piaffe

clucreciala said:


> christian louboutin red patent simple pump!



*love* these. the simple pump is actually my favourite louboutin (maybe because I wear pumps in an office, and there's only so much crazy lawyers can stand... I get fun with Manolos, but Louboutins can be a teensy bit OTT).

LOVE. where did you get them??


----------



## mooks




----------



## clucreciala

*piaffe* i got them at barneys =]


----------



## superBag

anufangava said:


> I bought 2 pairs of London sole, as recommended by some TPFers, a few weeks ago. But I have reading the posts here and I was inspired to start wearing heels. Sooo, I jumped on the high heel bandwagon today and bought a pair of *Cole Haan Nike Air wedges*. I figure I can start slowly by wearing wedges, which is easier to balance than heels, and will the Nike air technology, it will comfier than the other brands. I hope I get used to this so I can finally wear heels all the time.


 I have these too.. they are soooooo comfy!!  I also bought a VNC(or vinci malaysian brand..) turquoise slingback yesterday sooo cute and cost less than $50..


----------



## JuneHawk

I bought these today.  They are Irregular Choice.  I love the soles!

June


----------



## dallas

June, those soles are far too pretty to *stand* on. Lovely shoes.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

wow june those shoes are soo cute!! im gonna have to look them up and get a pair!!


----------



## Stinas

CL Prive Slingbacks


----------



## angelie

^^^

Hot!hot!hot!


----------



## SakuraPurinsesu

Just got these in the mail. They fit like a glove.


----------



## bourgeois55

3 pairs of louboutin activas!


----------



## alindamay

2 pairs of louboutin patent wedges with peep toe


----------



## ms piggy

*Stinas*, those prive slingbacks are gorgeous! Love the neutral colour. Do they run like the leather v prives? Or do you have to size up or down for the canvas/slingbacks? TIA.


----------



## anufangava

mooks said:


> Mooks, you louboutins are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Stinas

ms piggy said:


> *Stinas*, those prive slingbacks are gorgeous! Love the neutral colour. Do they run like the leather v prives? Or do you have to size up or down for the canvas/slingbacks? TIA.


I actually never tried on the leather v prives.  I would imgaine they fit the same, but not confirming that.


----------



## ShoeLover

I just got these, but I'm now sure if I'll keep them.


----------



## mooks

anufangava said:


> Mooks, you louboutins are absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you!!


----------



## JuneHawk

I just ordered these from Bergdorf Goodman.  Because they can't ship Manolos internationally, I had to get them sent to my mom who will then send them to me so it mabe a be a couple of weeks or more till I get them.  I can't wait though!










June


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I ordered the black Manolo also...luckily found it online in size 42!  I can't wait to try them on.  Congrats!



JuneHawk said:


> I just ordered these from Bergdorf Goodman. Because they can't ship Manolos internationally, I had to get them sent to my mom who will then send them to me so it mabe a be a couple of weeks or more till I get them. I can't wait though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June


----------



## mooks

junehawk, great find!! Enjoy them


----------



## dmitchell15

Nothing to write home about but I bought a pair of ked sneakers and a pair of steve madden flats this past week. They are both really comfortable shoes and great for me to walk in around school.


----------



## bayb07

I just bought these Betsey Johnson's from Zappos a few minutes ago.  I can't wait to get them.


----------



## fendifemale

^Those look fun!


----------



## snoopygroupie

bought these yesterday! Oh it was love at first sight.  Had to have them.


----------



## Stinas

My first pair of Dior's


----------



## babypie

Not designer, but I  them


----------



## Virginia

*the last pair was some Black Pointy Toe Tahari Flats*


----------



## JRed

i purchased a pair of slouchy boots from an australian brand called witchery today.


----------



## mooks

^^ Love Witchery!


----------



## chloe-babe

Love your Diors Stinas , they are super cuties


----------



## babypie

JRed said:


> i purchased a pair of slouchy boots from an australian brand called witchery today.


 
I'm in Australia, Witchery are really popular over here, their boots are gorgeous, really soft leather


----------



## chloe-babe

D&G WHERE WHERE WHERE did you get those Chanels, Babe, they are incredible.

Im coming over to get em off ya, right now


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I got a great deal on these at a shoe sale, got all 3 pairs for under $100


----------



## fendifemale

babypie said:


> Not designer, but I  them


Who says they have to be? Ithem.


----------



## fendifemale

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I got a great deal on these at a shoe sale, got all 3 pairs for under $100


niiiiiiiiice. I really like the silver pair. Where did you get them from?


----------



## momo43

just splurged on these....can't wait to get them in the mail!

here's pic from neiman marcus:


----------



## babypie

fendifemale said:


> Who says they have to be? Ithem.


 

Thanks 

They look sort of Chloe inspired/copied to me ?


----------



## babypie

momo43 said:


> just splurged on these....can't wait to get them in the mail!
> 
> here's pic from neiman marcus:


 

 Beautiful


----------



## gingerfarm

got these on sunday!  Got a great deal on them too!


----------



## JuneHawk

I know that Irregular Choice shoes are not everyone's cup of tea and that they are an acquired taste but I am a fan.  They are bold, they are distinctive, they are "look at me" shoes, not to mention that the soles are very pretty.  That said, there are some out there I wouldn't be caught dead in.  I got these in the mail early this morning.  I love them!

June


----------



## mssmelanie

JuneHawk said:


> I know that Irregular Choice shoes are not everyone's cup of tea and that they are an acquired taste but I am a fan.  They are bold, they are distinctive, they are "look at me" shoes, not to mention that the soles are very pretty.  That said, there are some out there I wouldn't be caught dead in.  I got these in the mail early this morning.  I love them!
> 
> June


 They look fun!  Ilove it!


----------



## piaffe

momo43 said:


> just splurged on these....can't wait to get them in the mail!
> 
> here's pic from neiman marcus:



I have these in the nude patent - they are super comfy, elegant, and sexy!

ENJOY!


----------



## JuneHawk

Total impulse buy!  I was just out running errands and there is a Kate Kuba shop just across the street from one of the places I had to go to.  I decided to go in and found these babies.  I had no green shoes and I had been wanting some AND they were on sale.  They normally cost £99 and I got them for £39.  Happy Happy Joy Joy! 

June

PS.  They are a bit darker than what the picture shows.


----------



## Tats

Manolos Sedaraby...
pure love


----------



## guccidiva

annemerrick said:


> I bought these most fabulous Cesare Paciotti while back in the States, and am trying to decide what to do, as there was only one pair left, and they are half a size too small for me, but I couldn't resist them because they are one of the most beautiful pairs of shoes that I have ever laid eyes on!!!!


 

OMG, these shoes are smoking! Where in the US??? The part of US I am living in has NOTHING even remotely this hot and everyone is in those dang crocs that are the most hideous invention ever.

My recent purchase is a pair of Chanel slides and Aldo pumps with gold studs


----------



## ilovemylilo

*MANOLO BLAHNIK* Arsenia in Pony


----------



## jadedgrl

i just got my miu miu vernice mary janes in the mail the other day! Best part - I got them for 40% off!!


----------



## babypie

Another impulse buy today, I couldn't resist


----------



## piaffe

gosh... I am posting these in as many threads as possible!!

Louboutin simple pumps - in python and bone kid.


----------



## fendifemale

babypie said:


> Thanks
> 
> They look sort of Chloe inspired/copied to me ?


Maybe, but when it comes to shoes that tends to happen. I was thinking Michael Kors.


----------



## JuneHawk

I got these in the mail yesterday and I wasn't sure if I was going to be keeping them but now I am.  I am keeping them.  I'll break my ankles walking in them but I'll be damned if I let these babies go!

June


----------



## lola_falana_12

Just purchased a pair of Sergio Rossi Gold Metallic heels and Jimmy Choo watersnake high heeled sandal with the bling buckle.


----------



## lola_falana_12

piaffe said:


> gosh... I am posting these in as many threads as possible!!
> 
> Louboutin simple pumps - in python and bone kid.


 

How comfortable are the simple pumps.  They look great on you and your photos are tempting me to go out and purchase one.  One can never go wrong with a simple pump.  I really love your choices of python and bone.


----------



## chanel princess

i just got my very first pair of louboutins =)
they're pretty black slingbacks... i haven't had time to take pictures of them yet but here are pics from NM!


----------



## chanel princess

^^ oops silly me... i pasted the wrong picture...
i got these ones


----------



## shoulderache

I bought a pair of Dolce&Gabbana pink irridecent and brown snake skin t-strap peeptoe heels this week!  And at 80% off!  So hot!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kate Spade from Nordy's Half Yearly 
Michael Kors - These shoes are oh, so sexy


----------



## titania029

Got these Choos, although I'm thinking maybe it's not in the stars for me.  Things kept going wrong with the order, including Saks declining my card the first time around because they don't participate in the Shop Safe Program (the credit card company generates random card numbers with whatever limit you specify).


----------



## momo43

here's pics of my latest purchases:

first my new MBs:




and second, my two pairs of london sole flats. these are SO comfy:


----------



## asl_bebes

I've been looking for gold flats forever ... just bought a pair of Miu Miu gold python flats!  Can't wati to wear them ... bought them to wear on our family vacation to Las Vegas/Disneyland!


----------



## Moo

Just got this Prada pair today (on sale, no less). Gorgeous. My new favorite pair of shoes, bar none. Yay! I'll be wearing them with this dress: 


 They go really well (not sure this picture is doing justice to that, though). It's for a rehearsal dinner.


----------



## babypie

Just got these Guess shoes, been lemming them for a while


----------



## gucciabbey

Gucci GG rope 3 inch open toe pumps, love them! Got them from the Gucci sale.


----------



## ScarletHarlot

I just got these on Friday


----------



## choozen1ne

Oh wow, those are awesome shoes !


----------



## Cristina

HOT shoes, *ScarletHarlot!* 


I picked up these Guiseppe Zanotti sandals last week and ordered these Dior sandals (on sale, of course)  which will probably arrive sometime this week.


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

i just bought these in Toronto yesterday, the *Gucci Hollywood *sandal in brown Guccissima leather


----------



## ilovemylilo

yeuxhonnetes said:


> i just bought these in Toronto yesterday, the *Gucci Hollywood *sandal in brown Guccissima leather



Those are HOT!


----------



## Stinas

Im on a Louboutin roll........lol
My new Green Prive's? Got them on ebay so I have no box, but the price was right! $285!!!!


----------



## capv29

yeuxhonnetes said:


> i just bought these in Toronto yesterday, the *Gucci Hollywood *sandal in brown Guccissima leather


 
Do you mind if I ask you how much you pay for them? I'm really interested in this particular model.
Thanks in advance,


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

capv29 said:


> Do you mind if I ask you how much you pay for them? I'm really interested in this particular model.
> Thanks in advance,



they were $480CDN, so i don't know how much they are in USD, but probably $400+ too


----------



## capv29

yeuxhonnetes said:


> they were $480CDN, so i don't know how much they are in USD, but probably $400+ too


Thanks for your quick reply. They are TDF!


----------



## JuneHawk

Neither one is a high end shoe, one is Delicious and the other Odeon, but I love them.  I had been wanting some platform espadrilles for a while and considered the Louboutins but I got these instead which are just as cute and a heck of a lot cheaper.  I bought a green dress a couple months ago and I had been frantically searching for a specific style of shoes and I just couldn't find them anywhere.  I tried different stores and even got a pair that was damaged and the last ones.  I finally got my hands on these on ebay and they were exactly what I wanted.  I am going for a 50s look with the dress and the shoes and they match perfectly.  I love them.

June


----------



## myflatlondon

I got this Manolo Blahnik  black satin sedarby at Neiman Marcus last week!!  This is  my 4th pair of sedarby.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Ooh, this will be fun since I've been on a shoe binge lately!!  I'll post pics when they arrive.


----------



## absolutanne

YSL 75mm tribute patent black platform slingbacks. They were $660US. Ouch but oh so TDF.


----------



## Chloe1

do dolce and gabana make cute heels


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

these just arrived today: the *original Christian Louboutin Pigalle 120 pumps in black patent* . i'd ordered them last September from Manhattan's Horatio Street boutique, but they were waiting for the shipment to come in from Paris. and when they got the new 'sculpted heel' version, they sent me that pair, but i told them that if the original version were to come in, i wanted it too. so after nine months of waiting, i finally have my dream Louboutins!












here's the original heel compared with the new 'sculpted' heel that i already had (on the left):


----------



## Stinas

Prada logo Wedges from Neimans


----------



## SuLi

I did some online damage today (for sandals):

Kors by Michael Kors




Isabella Fiore



Another Kors by Michael Kors


(All pictures from NM.com)


----------



## stinam

I LOVE JC's sales!! At lunch, I ran out to Jimmy Choo (located one very dangerous :ninja: block from my job) to take advantage of their sale. 

I bought the Hepsie sandals in copper snakeskin and the Henne zebra peeptoe pumps/sandals (the pic attached is a LOT more distressed than the pair I bought).

I was tempted to buy more, until I looked through their binder of fall/winter styles  and decided I would wait and buy some of those pairs instead.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

yeuxhonnetes said:


> i just bought these in Toronto yesterday, the *Gucci Hollywood *sandal in brown Guccissima leather


 
Love them!  I love Gucci slides!  I have been thinking about getting this color.  They sold out when they had them a season or two ago.


----------



## Stinas

stinam said:


> I LOVE JC's sales!! At lunch, I ran out to Jimmy Choo (located one very dangerous :ninja: block from my job) to take advantage of their sale.
> 
> I bought the Hepsie sandals in copper snakeskin and the Henne zebra peeptoe pumps/sandals (the pic attached is a LOT more distressed than the pair I bought).
> 
> I was tempted to buy more, until I looked through their binder of fall/winter styles  and decided I would wait and buy some of those pairs instead.


Your going to LOVEEE the Zebra JC's I have them and they are actually very very comfy!!!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

My new pony-hair animal print slingbacks from Donald Pliners compliments of Zappos.  I wanted the sabotage CLs but cannot find them in my size but for now these are cheaper and a similar look sans the red sole.  Pliner has a similar mule style but I decided on the slingback as I figured they would be more comfy to walk in.  They are very comfortable. 

First pic - Louboutins Sabotage
2nd - Pliners that I bought
3rd - a similar style by Pliner
4th - me modelling the ones I got


----------



## Loves It

BlkLadyLaw said:


> My new pony-hair animal print slingbacks from Donald Pliners compliments of Zappos.  I wanted the sabotage CLs but cannot find them in my size but for now these are cheaper and a similar look sans the red sole.  Pliner has a similar mule style but I decided on the slingback as I figured they would be more comfy to walk in.  They are very comfortable.
> 
> First pic - Louboutins Sabotage
> 2nd - Pliners that I bought
> 3rd - a similar style by Pliner
> 4th - me modelling the ones I got



 What size are you? I tried on the CLs yesterday at Neimans and they had several sizes including size 5 which I understand is a hard size to find.


----------



## stinam

BlkLadyLaw said:


> My new pony-hair animal print slingbacks from Donald Pliners compliments of Zappos. I wanted the sabotage CLs but cannot find them in my size but for now these are cheaper and a similar look sans the red sole. Pliner has a similar mule style but I decided on the slingback as I figured they would be more comfy to walk in. They are very comfortable.
> 
> First pic - Louboutins Sabotage
> 2nd - Pliners that I bought
> 3rd - a similar style by Pliner
> 4th - me modelling the ones I got


 
*BLL - *Those look fantastic on you!!  I love the contrast of the red textured heel against the animal print.  The Pliners and your recent foxtrots are both stand out, stunning styles.


----------



## stinam

Stinas said:


> Your going to LOVEEE the Zebra JC's I have them and they are actually very very comfy!!!


 
*Stinas* -- Thanks!  I had been waiting for an eternity for these to go on sale at the boutique because I missed out when Saks had their sale.  

I remember your post of these fabulous shoes some time ago and how gorgeous they looked on you!   If you don't mind my asking, what bag do you pair them with?  I debated whether I should also get the matching distressed Riki, but I wasn't in love with how very distressed it was compared to the shoes.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Loves It said:


> What size are you? I tried on the CLs yesterday at Neimans and they had several sizes including size 5 which I understand is a hard size to find.


 
big ole 42


----------



## Stinas

stinam said:


> *Stinas* -- Thanks!  I had been waiting for an eternity for these to go on sale at the boutique because I missed out when Saks had their sale.
> 
> I remember your post of these fabulous shoes some time ago and how gorgeous they looked on you!   If you don't mind my asking, what bag do you pair them with?  I debated whether I should also get the matching distressed Riki, but I wasn't in love with how very distressed it was compared to the shoes.


I love them!  
It all depends on what im wearing.  If im wearing black pants, ill wear this cheap but beyond cute sequin clutch im in love with or if im wearing jeans ive been usually wearing my Louis Vuitton Damier Azur Accessories Pouch.  I dont want to go too matchy matchy so the shoes can stand out.  
When I got them I couldnt believe how comfy they were.  You will totally love them!  Post pics!


----------



## shibooms

meet my new babies!! i just got my yoyo sling today and oh how i love 'em 















on the other hand.. the weather here in frisco has been really nice so I decided to wear my zeppa, cute but  whoo i just ruined the infamous red sole!! uggh hate it how I wish I can just invent something that will save my louboutin's red sole forever!!


----------



## Stinas

shibooms said:


> meet my new babies!! i just got my yoyo sling today and oh how i love 'em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the other hand.. the weather here in frisco has been really nice so I decided to wear my zeppa, cute but  whoo i just ruined the infamous red sole!! uggh hate it how I wish I can just invent something that will save my louboutin's red sole forever!!



I love them both!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shibooms

thanks stinas!! I think I'm inlove with louboutins!!


----------



## JuneHawk

I was on a shoe ban but I just couldn't keep it up anymore!  My husband was with me so I don't feel too bad about buying them!  I bought these in metallic silver.  They look so pretty on!  However, after I came home and looked at them closely I realized they are a tiny bit scuffed so I am going to exchange them.

http://www.lkbennett.com/products/shoes/shoeshighheels/shoeshighheelsparty/sindy/pid-27698fuchsia

June


----------



## Stinas

shibooms said:


> thanks stinas!! I think I'm inlove with louboutins!!


Its addictive!!!  Like a red sole drug! haha
I bought my first pair in Feb & now I have 5 pairs! lol


----------



## shibooms

Stinas said:


> Its addictive!!! Like a red sole drug! haha
> I bought my first pair in Feb & now I have 5 pairs! lol


 
tell me about it!!..but it kinda sucks how there's "ohdeer" having the same red sole! ..
8 louboutins and counting!! fun fun fun


----------



## Stinas

shibooms said:


> tell me about it!!..but it kinda sucks how there's "ohdeer" having the same red sole! ..
> 8 louboutins and counting!! fun fun fun



I KNOWWW!!!  I hate them! lol


----------



## babypie

These!


----------



## ilovemylilo

I just got these from *Zappos.com* (pretty cute actually ... for work and stuff )


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Christian Louboutin "Very Prive" peep toes with the fishnet. I don't have a photo as I just ordered them last night. They'll be here this week!


----------



## piaffe

...glitter Revas!


----------



## JuneHawk

As I posted a couple days ago, I got a pair of silver D'Orsay shoes at L.K. Bennet on Saturday.  I really loved them  but the fuchsia ones had caught my eye first, unfortunately, they didn't have them in my size.  On Monday, I tried to order them from their website and there were in stock so I put them in the cart and went to do something for a little while.  When I came back, they were out of stock!  They had been priced higher on Saturday and were now on sale so they were flying off the shelves! 

Last night my husband and I met up with his brother for dinner and a movie in Central London and I walked by one of the stores and they had ONE pair left in my size so I took them!  The model is "Sindy" and they very cute and comfy.

I also got a pair of platforms from Aldo.


----------



## babypie

JuneHawk said:


> As I posted a couple days ago, I got a pair of silver D'Orsay shoes at L.K. Bennet on Saturday. I really loved them but the fuchsia ones had caught my eye first, unfortunately, they didn't have them in my size. On Monday, I tried to order them from their website and there were in stock so I put them in the cart and went to do something for a little while. When I came back, they were out of stock! They had been priced higher on Saturday and were now on sale so they were flying off the shelves!
> 
> Last night my husband and I met up with his brother for dinner and a movie in Central London and I walked by one of the stores and they had ONE pair left in my size so I took them! The model is "Sindy" and they very cute and comfy.
> 
> I also got a pair of platforms from Aldo.


 
ohmygosh they are gorgeous! I can see why you HAD to have both, I would have been torn too!  Is the fuchsia suede?


----------



## JuneHawk

Yes, the fuchsia are suede.  Love them!  So much for the shoe ban!  OK, now I am on a ban till August when I hit the Manolo Blahnik store for the new season!

June


----------



## babypie

haha shoe bans never work, i'm starting one _tomorrow! _


----------



## Angelicious

yeuxhonnetes said:


> these just arrived today: the *original Christian Louboutin Pigalle 120 pumps in black patent* . i'd ordered them last September from Manhattan's Horatio Street boutique, but they were waiting for the shipment to come in from Paris. and when they got the new 'sculpted heel' version, they sent me that pair, but i told them that if the original version were to come in, i wanted it too. so after nine months of waiting, i finally have my dream Louboutins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the original heel compared with the new 'sculpted' heel that i already had (on the left):


 
OMG! I  They are so sexy. CL shoes rocks!!  Totally in


----------



## Angelicious

Welcome my new members. Here are my most recent purchased:  Love the black pairs.  The red has not arrive yet.  Can't wait!  Hopefully she'll come soon.  Will post model pix when she arrives.


----------



## ledaatomica

my most recent Louboutin purchase ...


----------



## BittyMonkey

Scored these Bottega Venetas online at the Barney's sale:


----------



## pisdapisda79

I think these are cute with jeans & summer skirts, got them on sale at Nordie's


----------



## Stinas

Gucci Cypress 
Amazing price at Gucci Short Hills NJ
$199!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Black Chanel boots...just ordered at the recent trunk shoe and got them this week!  I got them in brown last year.


----------



## angelie

^^ those boots are gorgeous if u don't mind me asking how much were they for???


----------



## [[WEE-YiN__XO]]

My Turn:





My new Nina Vadonnas 
On sale for £134 = $270 ish 
Great bargain 
x


----------



## ilovemylilo

CL Decollete in Patent


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

angelie said:


> ^^ those boots are gorgeous if u don't mind me asking how much were they for???


 
Approx. $1200 with tax


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Here are my most recent purchases:

Mollini leather ankle boots
Mollini patent mary jane shoes in green and blush, very very very similar to the Miu Miu patent mary janes... i'm still after the Miu Miu baby blue ones but don't seem to be able to find them anywhere in a size 35 or 35.5


----------



## annemerrick

Just bought these, and love them!!!!  They are from the new Miu Miu fall collection


----------



## Mustlovedogs

Well, here's what I bought between last night and today. I entertain myself by repeating in my head, "They were all on sale! They were all on sale!" Then I focus on the retail price in comparison to what I spent.
One pair of each: Chloe, Christian Louboutin, YSL, Michael Kors, and Christian Dior.

The worst part is in my line of work, I probably won't even get much use out of any of them and now I need to make room in my closet!


----------



## babypie

annemerrick said:


> Just bought these, and love them!!!! They are from the new Miu Miu fall collection


 
those are smokin!  I must have them! 

do the sizes run true?


----------



## peanutbabycakes

here are my recent shoe buys...all from neiman marcus! 5 pairs are from today's shopping trip and one pair (lacroix) was from 2 wks ago. 

-miu miu
-YSL 
-luciano padovan
-manolo
-castaner
-lacroix


----------



## peanutbabycakes

-miu miu
-YSL
-luciano padovan


----------



## peanutbabycakes

-manolo
-castaner
-lacroix


----------



## babypie

Got these babies yesterday   Sachi Lust Snake Patent


----------



## babypie

peanutbabycakes said:


> -miu miu
> -YSL
> -luciano padovan


 
Your YSL shoes are stunning


----------



## susieserb

Hoochie Mama those Chloe's rock, sweet on sale too!!  You just put them on, one shoe at a time and wear them.  

I bought the Chloe cross strap wedge sandle.  They fit but man were they ever stiff.  I wore them in small spurts, slowly stretching them out.  After six weeks they feel fabulous. It was allot of work but trust me well worth it.





Mustlovedogs said:


> Well, here's what I bought between last night and today. I entertain myself by repeating in my head, "They were all on sale! They were all on sale!" Then I focus on the retail price in comparison to what I spent.
> One pair of each: Chloe, Christian Louboutin, YSL, Michael Kors, and Christian Dior.
> 
> The worst part is in my line of work, I probably won't even get much use out of any of them and now I need to make room in my closet!


----------



## Mustlovedogs

susieserb said:


> Hoochie Mama those Chloe's rock, sweet on sale too!! You just put them on, one shoe at a time and wear them.
> 
> I bought the Chloe cross strap wedge sandle. They fit but man were they ever stiff. I wore them in small spurts, slowly stretching them out. After six weeks they feel fabulous. It was allot of work but trust me well worth it.


 

I think they feel great already and was thinking that they will really feel wonderful once they're broken in a bit.  Glad to know it's true!! Thanks!


----------



## annemerrick

babypie said:


> those are smokin! I must have them!
> 
> do the sizes run true?


 
Yes....and they look so much prettier in person!!!!


----------



## katheryn

I just got these from the Bloomie's summer favorites sale. I love the contrast stitching.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I went a little shoe insane recently haha, but they were all on *sale* and therefore okay in my mind.   I'll try to post pics of them all once I have them in hand. 

These CL mules, which look great on the foot in person, but for cheaper from Saks.com before they sold out! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0731cat6000734cat9010757cat8460731cat11080735

Black patent round toe Ferragamo pumps on sale at NM (still waiting for them), CL cork patent round toe heels from Saks.com (ordered them today based on a pfer's awesome tip), Dior cream leather wedges, yellow MbyMJ wedges (so adorable!), and this sandal because it looks fun and girly - http://www.eluxury.com/sales/product_detail.jhtml?styleid=11286753&SectionID=9000#

I think a few more pairs too in the last week... I have to see what boxes arrive and when haha.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I especially love the Miu Miu's (so pretty and feminine!), and the YSL's!!   You have great taste (I also lurk in/follow the Hermes in Action thread, and you have great style as well)! 



peanutbabycakes said:


> -miu miu
> -YSL
> -luciano padovan


----------



## peanutbabycakes

fieryfashionist said:


> I especially love the Miu Miu's (so pretty and feminine!), and the YSL's!!  You have great taste (I also lurk in/follow the Hermes in Action thread, and you have great style as well)!


 
OMG! that's so sweet of you!!!  thank you so much!!  i'm on a shoe buying crusade.  just bought another pair online tonight....louboutins!  my 7th pair of shoes in 2 wks.  i need to be stopped!


----------



## arireyes

My newest, Choo's at Nordstrom's @ 50% off!


----------



## mssmelanie

My Gucci's arrived today in the mail and got the Steve Madden's today and they give you a really cool shopping bag that doubles as a beach tote or something.. It's a thin material but still very cool!


----------



## choozen1ne

I love the shoes and the two tone nail polish


----------



## shibooms

piaffe said:


> ...glitter Revas!


 

gosh look at you and your silvery shoes they look SOOO great!! too bad I'm banning myself from buying any shoes..."for now"...I fell in love with the reva flats that I ended up purchasing 3 pairs of 'em...if only we could be like an octopus!! different shoes each tentacles!!


----------



## timmy

Mine was open toed white 4 inch heels from a "Transit" real expensive... not... they are my new sexy shoes. I love them


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

peanutbabycakes said:


> -miu miu
> -YSL
> -luciano padovan


 




I love those Miu Miu mary janes


----------



## katheryn

Well, I was naughty and couldn't resist the Shop Bop sale. So I got these navy Loeffler Randall flats:





And these Maria Bonita Extra leopard flats:





I have been wanting both navy and leopard flats, and who could resist $600 worth of shoes for a mere $175??


----------



## ledaatomica

lova pigalles


----------



## NYCBelle

ilovemylilo said:


> CL Decollete in Patent


 

wow!!  i love these!


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> lova pigalles


Im in loveeeeeeeee with theseeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Danica

arireyes said:


> My newest, Choo's at Nordstrom's @ 50% off!



Now those are gorgeous!


----------



## baggiegirl

peanutbabycakes said:


> -miu miu
> -YSL
> -luciano padovan



I tried on the YSL's in black when I was in Florida in April, and I'm still kicking myself for not getting them!!  They are so gorgeous and classic at the same time. Wear them proudly, you'll look hot!


----------



## babypie

got these last night


----------



## ledaatomica

ok .. I did it again. Thats 3 louboutins for me this month, but I suppose I cant help it plus I dont want an intervention for this kind of addiction! 

The Moustique Slingback from NAP


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> ok .. I did it again. Thats 3 louboutins for me this month, but I suppose I cant help it plus I dont want an intervention for this kind of addiction!
> 
> The Moustique Slingback from NAP


Im totallyyy droolinggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bayb07

Here's a pic of the Betsey Johnson's I ordered.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are prettier in person.  They have a leopard sole.  Fun.


----------



## babypie

*Manolo Blahnik Stangona *


----------



## leslie_x

jimmy choo Jodie (leather and watersnake)
lve them!


----------



## WGS

prada gladiator sandals at neiman


----------



## wellow

peanutbabycakes said:


> -manolo
> -castaner
> -lacroix


 
I just loveee the lacroix... Beautiful


----------



## i like honey

i got these marc jacobs *sandals* in black! perfect and comforatble for summer.


i also couldnt resist and ALSO got the high *platform* version in black..
because they were only $89 w/free shipping! 
 they are selling out fast! there's only the red color left now..


----------



## samoXenina

I just bought a pair of Frye boots


----------



## foxycleopatra

bayb07 said:


> Here's a pic of the Betsey Johnson's I ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are prettier in person. They have a leopard sole. Fun.


 
Wow I LOVE those shoes!  They are so unique....a refreshing twist on a classic silhouette IMO.  And looks fab on!  May I ask where those were purchased from?  (Sorry I'm not that familiar with Betsey Johnson shoes....is it possible to find Betsey Johnson's on-sale anywhere?)  TIA!


----------



## atlbaggirl

Neiman Marcus Sale
M Blaknik  Sandels
Gunmetal Sandels Biege


----------



## JuneHawk

I got these yesterday and I LOVE them!  I had been wanting them since I saw them months ago and we were at the mall yesterday and Nine West was having a sale.  Got them for £28


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Picked up 2 pairs at NM sale this past week. A pair of chanel thong sandals and a pair of Christian Louboutin pumps.


----------



## sputnik

just bought these pedro garcía flats today, they should arrive tomorrow or the day after. can't wait!




source: footlux.com


----------



## lelgin

I've been a baaaaadd girl.


----------



## bayb07

foxycleopatra vbmenu_register("postmenu_3201981", true); 


> Wow I LOVE those shoes! They are so unique....a refreshing twist on a classic silhouette IMO. And looks fab on! May I ask where those were purchased from? (Sorry I'm not that familiar with Betsey Johnson shoes....is it possible to find Betsey Johnson's on-sale anywhere?) TIA!


 
Hey Thanks Foxycleopatra. I got these at zappos.http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/26476976/c/14.html
They come in black and brown too.


----------



## clucreciala

the first 2 were presents
the 3rd pair i got for my sister. they didn't have them in my size =/


----------



## clucreciala




----------



## whiteorleander

wow so many new shoes at once! love the ysl


----------



## azia

Wow clucreciala, gorgeous shoes!!!!


----------



## Stinas




----------



## Bags4me

Finally these Marc by Marc Jacobs wedges went on sale, I love chunky shoes as wellthey were 50% off at NM in town, they are comfy and leather soft, great reviews at Zappos.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Everyones purchases are so cute!  Clu, in your pics what are the third and fourth ones?  One looks like pucci?


----------



## sputnik

Bags4me said:


> Finally these Marc by Marc Jacobs wedges went on sale, I love chunky shoes as wellthey were 50% off at NM in town, they are comfy and leather soft, great reviews at Zappos.


they are gorgeous! great buy.


----------



## clucreciala

*LOREBUNDE* thanks! =] they're missoni


----------



## madl's_gal

These Cynthia Vincent platform sandals on sale!


----------



## ashakes

Stinas said:


>


 

These look awesome on you! I wanted to get them from Neiman's, but they were sold out in my size. Regardless, they are HOT!


----------



## ashakes

clucreciala, can I come shopping with you next time? Everything you bought is amazing! I especially love the Missoni.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohh, love them!!   I just wore mine today in the off white I found on sale at Saks, and they are really comfy... I also purchased them a few weeks back in the bright, summery yellow from Elux haha! 




sputnik said:


> they are gorgeous! great buy.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

stuart weitzman fever pump in black patent!


----------



## Stinas

hfxshopgirl said:


> stuart weitzman fever pump in black patent!


 
OMG!!!!!  Your going to loveeeeeeeeeeeeee them!!
The fever pump is the best!  Very sexy...i have them in cork and looking into buying them in black.  Enjoy!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

yah!  so excited to receive them!  got a great deal too



Stinas said:


> OMG!!!!! Your going to loveeeeeeeeeeeeee them!!
> The fever pump is the best! Very sexy...i have them in cork and looking into buying them in black. Enjoy!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

also bought these marc by marc jacobs flats...the sales are too hard to resist!


----------



## LVobsessed415

Few days ago I purchased two pairs of Dior ballet flats also 4 pairs of flats from gap.


----------



## pursemania

I just bought the Marc Jacobs mouse flats in black hair - calf (whatever that is . . . looks like what they call ponyhair to me)   (Macy's - SF)


----------



## babypie

hfxshopgirl said:


> stuart weitzman fever pump in black patent!


 
What a hot shoe!


----------



## fendifemale

madl's_gal said:


> These Cynthia Vincent platform sandals on sale!


----------



## fendifemale

Stinas said:


>


I love them!


----------



## Ambro

My new shoes.





Picture taken from http://www.sniff.co.uk/


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Stinas these are fabulous!  How high is the heel?





Stinas said:


>


----------



## Bags4me

This Moschino T-strap, I hope the fit..becasue the are HOT.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lol my bf bought me some flip flops in Vegas when my feet were dying from the walking. They're actually my favorite now haha.


----------



## Pchans

Marc by MJ, sale for $119.. by far one of the comfiest wedge.. ever






Chloe In White sale for $215.. I'm not too sure though.. might return it


----------



## mssmelanie

Just picked these up tonight


----------



## preciousmoment

clucreciala said:


> the first 2 were presents
> the 3rd pair i got for my sister. they didn't have them in my size =/


 

I love love...absolutely love all your shoe purchases. Its amazingly pretty.


----------



## jessdressed

My first pair of CL's and these Pumas


----------



## guccidiva

babypie said:


> Got these babies yesterday  Sachi Lust Snake Patent


 

These are just loverly!


----------



## MrsJ1920

I just purchased these babies yesterday!


----------



## Think2Day

My last purchase was the red Lova Sling (130 mm) by Mr. Christian Louboutin! I love them! They look great with my evening dress I will be wearing to a ceremony my company is having.


----------



## ledaatomica

Think2Day said:


> My last purchase was the red Lova Sling (130 mm) by Mr. Christian Louboutin! I love them! They look great with my evening dress I will be wearing to a ceremony my company is having.


 
I would really *really* love to see pictures of those! When I called the boutique at Horatio they told me that this design never made it to production because of stability issues. I was dying to own a pair of those ... where did you find them? please post pictures.


----------



## samsmom1127

Bought these Hirica flats for my daughter for back-to-school.


----------



## sillywahine

i just bought python pumps by Michael Kors from NM! SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## babypie

sillywahine said:


> i just bought python pumps by Michael Kors from NM! SO EXCITED!!!


 
ohmygosh I was literally just looking at these a few seconds ago!  I almost cried when I saw they were out of my size!  

congrats and please post pics when you get them so I can feel even worse about what I missed out on


----------



## ylime

Coach flats from Saks' sale. FYI, their second cut (additional 50% off) starts this Thursday in stores.


----------



## Stacked Actress

These Chloe sandals 

http://www.aloharag.com/highseas/product.asp?s_id=0&dept_id=4500&pf_id=PAAAAAEGIMPNPHEM&px_id=60


----------



## aspoint_girl

hfxshopgirl said:


> stuart weitzman fever pump in black patent!


 
Yes you will totally love those! Just wait till you wear them out and every girl you meet says "Oh - I just LOVE your shoes!" - and they will! Happens to me all the time! I have them in Black Patent and Red Quasar. If you really do love them you will NEED the Red Quasar. Just think Candied Apples - they are definitely just as sweet!

Good Luck -

Andrea


----------



## minz

Found this pair of gorgeous Zanotti's on Ebay in my always hard to find size of 34.5 and just knew I had to grab it 

Borrowed pic off the seller


----------



## soundjade

how much did you pay for these? 




ylime said:


> Coach flats from Saks' sale. FYI, their second cut (additional 50% off) starts this Thursday in stores.


----------



## vintagelove

^i have those and am wearing them right now! very comfy... i got mine at the coach sale awhile back, and they were 69 then...


----------



## jfhave

just bought these Dolce and Gabbana's..


----------



## katriese831

Dolce Vita Vienna-46N Open Toe Flat from Nordstrom


----------



## ladyjane76

I just got bit by the shoe bug and happened to by three in one day, Prada, D&G, and DIOR. Here are there pics. I love them!! Still waiting for my Chanel's to come in the mail ...


----------



## pwecious_323

beaiutiful shoes..love the prada..how much was it and tts?


----------



## ashakes

katriese831 said:


> Dolce Vita Vienna-46N Open Toe Flat from Nordstrom



These are really cute!  I love the print.


----------



## ashakes

This is going to be a long post. hehe  My camera is not working properly (taking blurry photos), so I am using the stock photos or pictures from Ebay.  All were purchased from NM, Saks, BG, Nordstrom's, Eluxury, and Gucci within the past 3 weeks and all of them were on sale other than the Gucci Britt high heel sandals in black.  Sadly, I would have bought more if my size hadn't sold out. LOL  Here goes....




































  Even more in next post!


----------



## ashakes

I have these in silver instead of the gold pictured. 
























And, yes I admit that I have an accessories addiction. LOL


----------



## ashakes

ladyjane76 said:


> I just got bit by the shoe bug and happened to by three in one day, Prada, D&G, and DIOR. Here are there pics. I love them!! Still waiting for my Chanel's to come in the mail ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 217321



I love all of your purchases, especially the Pradas!


----------



## angelie

wow u go girl those are some hot shoes


----------



## jfhave

I just ordered the last pair of these Manolo's from Neimans at $217!!


----------



## pisdapisda79

ashakes, wow, amazing shoes, love them all vbmenu_register("postmenu_3334045", true);


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

mommie in law bought me these


----------



## pwecious_323

ashakes: love the fendi ...where did u get it?? i want those!! heehe


----------



## ashakes

Thanks girls.  Pwecious, I got the Fendi B slides from Eluxury.  They are so cute!


----------



## pwecious_323

oh i see...also do u know how fendis fit? i want to know if i usually wear 6.5..can i order size 6 in this style?


----------



## ashakes

I saw those....so cute!  I was going to get them if they had them in my size. LOL  I don't see them on NM anymore, so I hope they are still there for you.  I think those should be fine.  I have a weird foot though b/c I wear anywhere between a 38.5 to a 40 in Gucci, Chanel, Prada, and Fendi.  I bought the slides in a 40 and they fit very well.  But, I bought the Fendi B Buckle wedges in a 39 and those fit perfectly too.  I would suggest just getting them and then you can always return them.  Free shipping is BGJULY7.  Good luck!


----------



## ashakes

K, bought a few more b/c my size became available and/or the price got reduced a bit more.  Two are for work and the scarf one is for play.


----------



## pwecious_323

wow..great shoes u purchased...you must be very very addicted  heehe


----------



## ashakes

Thanks pwecious!  Ok I just cancelled all 3 of those from the previous post to get this one and still keep some of my price adjustment funds I got today. LOL  All the others were gorgeous, but these babies I can wear with any "Indian" outfits I have!  Plus, they were marked down from $830 to $299!!!  And, who doesn't love Manolos?!


----------



## applecandy

ashakes said:


> Thanks pwecious! Ok I just cancelled all 3 of those from the previous post to get this one and still keep some of my price adjustment funds I got today. LOL All the others were gorgeous, but these babies I can wear with any "Indian" outfits I have! Plus, they were marked down from $830 to $299!!! And, who doesn't love Manolos?!


those jeweled manolos are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

A simple pair of classic Chanel ballerina flats!


----------



## ashakes

Love the Chanel flats!  You can't go wrong w/ those.


----------



## ashakes

applecandy said:


> those jeweled manolos are GORGEOUS!!!




Thanks applecandy!  They are very sparkly and pretty. 

K, I couldn't resist and reordered these because a more suitable size popped up and I kept on looking at them. LOL






I wish somebody would put blocks for me on all online merchants.


----------



## ladyjane76

pwecious, Pradas were on sale at saks came to $165. didnt even look at my reciept at first it was the 50% off sale they rang up $345.90 still.  I had bought  a few other pairs so just thought i spent alot. good thing i looked. What does tts mean?? Sorry new to this whole message stuff, been living under a rock!!


----------



## pwecious_323

great purhcase


----------



## ylime

soundjade said:


> how much did you pay for these?



A bit late, but I paid $52 (+$13 for shipping) for them.


----------



## Think2Day

Ordered my Stuart Weitzman lace d'Orsay pumps from Saks today. (in Aluminum, shown in black below)


----------



## eskimo*gem

i bought these from topshop yesterday, they were only £50 and i love them!! they're like the ones Cameron Diaz and Victoria Beckham had on to the MTV awards!


----------



## fendifemale

Think2Day said:


> Ordered my Stuart Weitzman lace d'Orsay pumps from Saks today. (in Aluminum, shown in black below)


*sexy!*


----------



## lolitakali

I just got these Booties from Charles David... impulse buy but they are very comfortable shoes!  Not returning them.


----------



## lolitakali

ashakes said:


> Thanks pwecious!  Ok I just cancelled all 3 of those from the previous post to get this one and still keep some of my price adjustment funds I got today. LOL  All the others were gorgeous, but these babies I can wear with any "Indian" outfits I have!  Plus, they were marked down from $830 to $299!!!  And, who doesn't love Manolos?!



Wow.... what a deal!  Beauties too!


----------



## lolitakali

I ordered these from Nordstrom as well:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2905188...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6004041&P=1

P.S. I am in the boots mode already... love my fall/winter!


----------



## chicbabacool

I just bought these babies tonight online at NM! I can't wait for my next addition to my Chloe collection!


----------



## fw1

Ysl tributes (black leather with cream heel)...on SALE!!! yippie..last ones in the system!


----------



## legaldiva

Camo Manolo Sedarabys.


----------



## lolitakali

Boots phase!  Just got myself these as well!!!

From Antix Denim (Patron includes Johhny Debb and Hillary Duff); the "Uptown" in black that looks both "Biker" and "Old West" at the same time.  

http://www.shoes.com/product.asp?catalog_name=web&product_id=5028798&partnerId=CJ&PartnerId=CJ


----------



## ScarletHarlot

Are the pink CL t-straps true to size?  I've been looking at those in a different color for a while.



ashakes said:


> I have these in silver instead of the gold pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, yes I admit that I have an accessories addiction. LOL


----------



## ashakes

ScarletHarlot said:


> Are the pink CL t-straps true to size?  I've been looking at those in a different color for a while.



Scarlet, I don't feel they are true to size.  I think if anything you may have to size up 1/2 to a whole size.  I have a medium width foot by the way.  I have really strange sizing issues though; that's why if I'm ordering on the phone I have the SA measure the inside footbed and width. lol

I wear anywhere from a 38.5 to a 40 in Gucci, Prada, and Chanel (sandals, peep toes, and pumps).  These CL Ernestas are a 40.5 and they fit me PERFECTLY.  Toe and heel hit exactly at the right spots.  But, I have a pair of CLs that I just got today in a 40, and they are big.  I probably could have done a 39.5, possibly even a 39.  

Can you try them on before purchasing?  I do a lot of charge sends, so I generally have not been able to try on the shoe beforehand, but I have gotten lucky and everything has fit perfectly, other than today's pair of CL's.  It's nothing that an insert won't solve though since they are pumps.  

That being said, normally without trying these on, I probably would have bought the 40, but the 40.5 was what was left at the Las Vegas NM, so I went with it knowing I could return them if I had to, and it ended up working out better!

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## anna_95112

Hello Ashakes,

What brand of shoes is this and where did you get it?
Thanks,
Anna














[/quote]


----------



## ashakes

anna_95112 said:


> Hello Ashakes,
> 
> What brand of shoes is this and where did you get it?
> Thanks,
> Anna


[/quote]

They are Giorgio Armani and they are from Neiman Marcus.  I canceled the order though because I feared they were going to be too big.


----------



## ashakes

lolitakali said:


> Wow.... what a deal!  Beauties too!



Thanks!  You bought some great boots too!


----------



## ScarletHarlot

Thanks so much for the advice 



ashakes said:


> Scarlet, I don't feel they are true to size.  I think if anything you may have to size up 1/2 to a whole size.  I have a medium width foot by the way.  I have really strange sizing issues though; that's why if I'm ordering on the phone I have the SA measure the inside footbed and width. lol
> 
> I wear anywhere from a 38.5 to a 40 in Gucci, Prada, and Chanel (sandals, peep toes, and pumps).  These CL Ernestas are a 40.5 and they fit me PERFECTLY.  Toe and heel hit exactly at the right spots.  But, I have a pair of CLs that I just got today in a 40, and they are big.  I probably could have done a 39.5, possibly even a 39.
> 
> Can you try them on before purchasing?  I do a lot of charge sends, so I generally have not been able to try on the shoe beforehand, but I have gotten lucky and everything has fit perfectly, other than today's pair of CL's.  It's nothing that an insert won't solve though since they are pumps.
> 
> That being said, normally without trying these on, I probably would have bought the 40, but the 40.5 was what was left at the Las Vegas NM, so I went with it knowing I could return them if I had to, and it ended up working out better!
> 
> Sorry for the long post!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

these are my most recent purchases

3 pairs of Miss Shop flat shoes in blue, green and fuschia
1 pair of Tony Bianco swede flats in royal blue
1 pair of Tony Bianco swede wedges in fuschia
1 pair of Miu Miu baby blue patent mary jane shoes  finally found these in my size


----------



## anna_95112

They are Giorgio Armani and they are from Neiman Marcus. I canceled the order though because I feared they were going to be too big.[/quote]

Thanks Ashakes.

Anna


----------



## clucreciala




----------



## ms piggy

Bottega Veneta coin purse ballerina flats





Bottega Veneta peep toe pumps


----------



## lolitakali

ms piggy said:


> Bottega Veneta coin purse ballerina flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta peep toe pumps



I love BVs.... both are such beautiful shoes especially the ones with the coin-purses.... so unique!


----------



## fendifemale

Brasillianbabe those baby blue muimui mj's are !
I also like the coin purse Balenciagas.
My purchase today:


*$8.01 *(tax included)


----------



## iceflower

These bronze metallic Choos


----------



## LaurenAshley85

I just bought a pair of sand colored Uggs. Not in style anymore, but oh so comfy :0)


----------



## hsl521

iceflower said:


> These bronze metallic Choos


 

veryy classyyyy


----------



## jfhave

Saks just put up some new sale items...just got these Fendi's...


----------



## ashakes

jfhave said:


> Saks just put up some new sale items...just got these Fendi's...



Great choice Jfhave.  Simple, but fun at the same time.


----------



## jchiara

Havaianas flip flops!


----------



## clucreciala




----------



## diordramaqueen

^^^ I love the color of the second pair!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Just got these CL's :

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista/PatentCLsahh.jpg


----------



## Molls

I'm sooooooooooo in love with these - just got them today . Sorry for the stock photo, can't find my camera .


----------



## bnjj

I got these today and  them  






I also got these for running around this summer.


----------



## ashakes

Great purchases everybody!  I can barely see straight right now (yes I'm sober), or else I would type a note for each one of you! lol


----------



## makeupmama

just bought my first pair of roger vivier shoes today- 
the "belle vivier" black patent flats! soooo pretty! sorry can't post pics since my digicam battery's being charged.


----------



## BlingStorm1913

Sara in red by steve madden, they are tods knock offs but I didnt want to pay the 350.00 for the real deal.


----------



## ilovemylilo

the LANVIN!



clucreciala said:


>


----------



## ilovemylilo

Oh my, those babies are next on my list.  CONGRATS!  



Molls said:


> I'm sooooooooooo in love with these - just got them today . Sorry for the stock photo, can't find my camera .


----------



## fendifemale

bnjj said:


> I got these today and  them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got these for running around this summer.


them!


----------



## beauty k addict

I just got them today and they're going back already! The company sent me three sizes bigger than my actual shoe size!


----------



## clucreciala

love the purple!! ^


----------



## cascratchfever

I got these Delman Xosa's in chocolate patent for $50!!!!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^What a great deal...they are so pretty!!!!


----------



## jfhave

Fendi patent slingbacks...


----------



## amnA-

went to uk for my graduation and got these three - 

Nine west/ Dune x2


----------



## ashakes

I got these in the mail yesterday and today:

Gucci Positano High Heel Peep Toe Pump

Chanel Grosgrain Ribbon Mary Janes

Christian Louboutin Trocadero Heels

Louboutin Decollete Zeppas

My camera stinks, so the photos are from NM, NAP, and whatever I could find on Ebay.


----------



## ashakes

jfhave said:


> Fendi patent slingbacks...



I remember when you posted you bought them.  Glad they worked out!  They look super cute on!


----------



## ashakes

cascratchfever said:


> I got these Delman Xosa's in chocolate patent for $50!!!!



Super cute and wow those were a good deal!!!


----------



## ashakes

amnA- said:


> went to uk for my graduation and got these three -
> 
> Nine west/ Dune x2



Congrats on graduating and you got some cute new shoes while you were at it!


----------



## babypie

CL Black patent Pigalle, 5" sculpted heel


----------



## amnA-

ashakes said:


> Congrats on graduating and you got some cute new shoes while you were at it!



thnks


----------



## legaldiva

jfhave--I have some similar Fendi pumps in suede.  I don't think they are that big of a deal,but I always get TONS of compliments.  Cute!

I just got a pair of CL turtle patent decolletes.  I'm abroad, so they are en route to my parents' house ... !!!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Purchased off the sale rack at Saks this past week for $195.  Cute 11s and 42s are hardly ever on the sale rack so I was thrilled!!  Never bought Ralph Lauren shoes before but these are fabulous and very comfy (padded) and well made.  I couldn't get my pics to do them as much justice as they deserve.


----------



## lulublue717

OMG I wanted this coin purse ballerina flats and my size is totally out of stock sad~.one lucky girl
anybody know or seen if they have size 39 or 39.5??




ms piggy said:


> Bottega Veneta coin purse ballerina flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta peep toe pumps


----------



## lolitakali

I just splurged on these Pradas!  So GOLD and Sooo Me!!!  I can't wait to get them!


----------



## fendifemale

amnA- said:


> went to uk for my graduation and got these three -
> 
> Nine west/ Dune x2


cute!


----------



## fendifemale

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Purchased off the sale rack at Saks this past week for $195. Cute 11s and 42s are hardly ever on the sale rack so I was thrilled!! Never bought Ralph Lauren shoes before but these are fabulous and very comfy (padded) and well made. I couldn't get my pics to do them as much justice as they deserve.


:okay:_*Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!*_


----------



## bee*

I posted some of my recent purchases in the manolo thread sticky but here's another pair of shoes that I bought while in NY. They're fendi and I got them at the great price of $183 after tax so was very happy!


----------



## randr21

I discovered L.K. Bennett shoes on my recent trip to Paris. She's a UK designer and her shoes are super comfy.  I love them!


----------



## dior not war.

tory burch quilted brown flats with gold hardware


----------



## NYCBelle

love those coach wedges bnjj!!


----------



## madl's_gal

Delman Suede/Patent Heels! I've been stalking this for a while.. got them from Zappos for $52 with price protection-- pretty good deal, right?


----------



## jfhave

I just got these Enzo Angolini shoes from the nordstrom anniversary sale...very pretty...


----------



## Selena

Just got these (Borrowed the pic from Ebay):


----------



## Nola

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Purchased off the sale rack at Saks this past week for $195.  Cute 11s and 42s are hardly ever on the sale rack so I was thrilled!!  Never bought Ralph Lauren shoes before but these are fabulous and very comfy (padded) and well made.  I couldn't get my pics to do them as much justice as they deserve.



Those are absolutely gorgoeus!


----------



## amnA-

dior not war. said:


> tory burch quilted brown flats with gold hardware



those are yummm! do u mind me askin where and how much did u get them ?


----------



## pquiles

bee* said:


> I posted some of my recent purchases in the manolo thread sticky but here's another pair of shoes that I bought while in NY. They're fendi and I got them at the great price of $183 after tax so was very happy!


 
Love these shoes.  Congratulations.


----------



## ldldb

i went shoe crazy during the summer sale:


----------



## bang

Hemhem yeah they were on sale.


----------



## lolitakali

I just bought the Michael Kors Sol!   I love it!!!

It is ultra comfy and beautiful when it is worn!  Kinda like a cross between a sandal, and a bootie with tons of gladiator weave thrown in!!!

Zappos is still selling them, but I got them from SAKS!


----------



## momo43

I found these at the outlets for $35!


----------



## lolitakali

http://www.thefashionspot.com/forums/f48/s-s-2006-shoes-post-your-favourites-32716-4.html

The MICHAEL KORS Luggage-leather Sol huarache sandal.


----------



## ashakes

ldldb said:


> i went shoe crazy during the summer sale:


  your purchases.  I saw them and your clothing purchases in another thread, and BEAUTIFUL! 

We have some of the same shoes too or variations of.  I have the Fendi B slides in silver, the Gucci Britt Flat Thong Sandals in Platino, and the Chanel Gladiator Sandals in black in the cork wedge style. hehe

Also, gorgeous feet and great nail polish choice!


----------



## ashakes

momo43 said:


> I found these at the outlets for $35!



Great shoe at a great price!


----------



## ashakes

lolitakali said:


> http://www.thefashionspot.com/forums/f48/s-s-2006-shoes-post-your-favourites-32716-4.html
> 
> The MICHAEL KORS Luggage-leather Sol huarache sandal.



 these too!  I can't pull them off, but I'm sure you can.  No more boots?! LOL


----------



## ashakes

Ok, here are some of mine...I have bought tons of shoes in the last few weeks (see previous posts lol), and am still receiving more this week, but here are a few that I got in the mail a few days ago or today.


----------



## ashakes

And more...and yes, I'm very well aware that I have problems. LOL


----------



## ldldb

wow ashakes you got all of the louboutins I wanted. I can't wear such high heels though... but they are so beautiful!


----------



## sarmel

Ashakes, I am drooling over both of your CL shoes! I might be making a trip to Barneys soon....thanks to you.


----------



## ashakes

Thanks girls!!!  I bought a few more actually.  I'm waiting for them to come though, should be here tomorrow or Sat!  The gold ones I have though, just forgot to post.  Here they are...

I have another pair that my SA at Neiman's sent me, but I don't know what the heck they look like or if I'm actually keeping them.  She threw down to get them for me, so I figured I would try them. lol  There were literally 10 SAs trying to get them for their clients I guess?  She said "mesh/fishnet" and I got scared, BUT I saw some other TPFers with the fishnet slingbacks and I thought they looked better ON.  So, again figured I would try them.

And, there are more CLs I have purchased, but they are located probably a few pages back on this thread.  I recently got hooked on him and have gone CRAZY! LOL


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I appreciate that I'm probably the last person on earth not to have any - but I've just ordered my first pair of Uggs!!!!  Wooooo!!! I'm so excited.

I've ordered the Classic Tall Chestnut Ugg Boots and got a great deal too (£66.80).


----------



## shoptfs

ashakes, were you the one who bought the chanel patent quilted cork wedges? where'd u get them and for how much? are they still available? im dying to get one!!


----------



## ashakes

shoptfs said:


> ashakes, were you the one who bought the chanel patent quilted cork wedges? where'd u get them and for how much? are they still available? im dying to get one!!



Yeah I did.  I got them shipped to me maybe 3 weeks ago?  I got them from NM during Last Call.  I called like 20 stores though before I got lucky! lol  I'm OCD like that though.  They were $266 total (no tax b/c shipped to Ohio).  

I don't know if there any left.  I highly doubt it as I worked my A** off to find them in a size 40 in black.  My SA normally would have looked for me, but she couldn't since it was Last Call.  I easily found red satin, but I wanted the black.  Also, I think a lot of Ebayers bought them to resell.  What size were you looking for?  I'm sure you could find a legitimate seller and purchase them on Ebay.  I don't know if you will get them for Last Call price, but you never know!

On a side note, I just went through the thread to catch up and I see I already posted a few of the shoes that I got already and just posted again.  So, sorry for the double posts! LOL  I sleep very little and apparently can't keep track of what shoes I have and what I share with you all, so I apologize.


----------



## shoptfs

tnx ashakes, im so happy i just got off the phone and found the last one at saks !! i usually wear size 7.5 or 8 but the SA told me it runs small so i got a size 38.5 in blue patent, cant wait to get it!! but does it really run small?


----------



## ashakes

shoptfs said:


> tnx ashakes, im so happy i just got off the phone and found the last one at saks !! i usually wear size 7.5 or 8 but the SA told me it runs small so i got a size 38.5 in blue patent, cant wait to get it!! but does it really run small?



Yay!  Good job.  I loved the navy too, but as you can tell from my purchases I had to limit what colors I chose. lol

They do run small.  I got the 40 and they fit perfectly.  How much did you end up getting them for?  Way back when I was trying to hunt them down, I actually called Saks first, but they couldn't find a 40 in black, they were only showing 3 in the entire country at the time!  NO biggie as getting them from NM worked out better anyways b/c no tax for me. lol


----------



## shoptfs

got them for $252, no tax and way cheaper than those listed on ebay


----------



## ashakes

Yeah I'm assuming they were $$$ on Ebay.  Good job!  Post pics when you get them.


----------



## pquiles

I just ordered these:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1186127544635

and bought these a couple weeks ago:



[/URL


----------



## fmd914

jfhave said:


> Fendi patent slingbacks...


 

Adorable!  I missed these.  So cute!


----------



## shoptfs

pquiles, i got those blue CLs too! i usually wear size 8 but i ordered 39 in this, hope it fits!!


----------



## fayewolf

Just got these Miu Miu Slingback in Pink


----------



## ashakes

fayewolf said:


> Just got these Miu Miu Slingback in Pink



Cute! I love that shade of pink. I have the double strap mary janes and  them.


----------



## fayewolf

ashakes said:


> Cute! I love that shade of pink. I have the double strap mary janes and  them.



I have the double strap MJ coming too!! you think it's overkill to keep both? 

I got the slingbacks for $130 and MJ for $200


----------



## ashakes

fayewolf said:


> I have the double strap MJ coming too!! you think it's overkill to keep both?
> 
> I got the slingbacks for $130 and MJ for $200



What color are the MJs?  Mine are black.  Well one pair is slingbacks and the other mary janes so depends on you!  I feel that one can never have too many shoes. lol


----------



## fayewolf

ashakes said:


> What color are the MJs?  Mine are black.  Well one pair is slingbacks and the other mary janes so depends on you!  I feel that one can never have too many shoes. lol



They are both Pink!!


----------



## fendifemale

bang said:


> Hemhem yeah they were on sale.


who are these by?


----------



## fendifemale

momo43 said:


> I found these at the outlets for $35!


CUTE! Kinda spectator-ish.:okay:


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

got these in the mail Thurs


----------



## fendifemale

cute!^


----------



## lolitakali

ashakes said:


> Thanks girls!!!  I bought a few more actually.  I'm waiting for them to come though, should be here tomorrow or Sat!  The gold ones I have though, just forgot to post.  Here they are...
> 
> I have another pair that my SA at Neiman's sent me, but I don't know what the heck they look like or if I'm actually keeping them.  She threw down to get them for me, so I figured I would try them. lol  There were literally 10 SAs trying to get them for their clients I guess?  She said "mesh/fishnet" and I got scared, BUT I saw some other TPFers with the fishnet slingbacks and I thought they looked better ON.  So, again figured I would try them.
> 
> And, there are more CLs I have purchased, but they are located probably a few pages back on this thread.  I recently got hooked on him and have gone CRAZY! LOL



Great collections you have!  I love them!  

I still love my boots... lol!


----------



## fendifemale

I barely buy sneakers and when I do I wear them for years! I couldnt pass these up for *$11!*


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

fendifemale said:


> cute!^


 
thanks, fendi


----------



## babypie

fendifemale said:


> I barely buy sneakers and when I do I wear them for years!


 
LOL, this statement is so me!


----------



## ashakes

fayewolf said:


> They are both Pink!!



Ah, who cares?  One is a mary jane and the other is a slingback.  If you like pink, keep them both.  Plus, you got great deals on both!


----------



## mockinglee

I'm waiting on these Michael Kors sandals from Bloomies that I ordered during their extra 40% off sale. They were less than $45!







And I just ordered these from Endless.com. I'm not familiar with this brand, but I was looking for booties and couldn't resist the skull piercing! Plus, free returns, so why not.




http://www.endless.com/Report-Signa...W,B000KEG7KS,B000SSYV8G,B000FIE1XO,B000FIC906


----------



## annemerrick

Those are really cute^^^^!!!!


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

I bought some Tory Burch Amy pumps at the Bloomingdales sale.  I know they look a little chunky but they look great on and are just as comfortable as the Revas 






here's the link, they still have a few sizes left online
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...ategoryID=3999&PageID=3986*1*24*-1*-1*-1*Y*74


----------



## fendifemale

mockinglee said:


> I'm waiting on these Michael Kors sandals from Bloomies that I ordered during their extra 40% off sale. They were less than $45!


I love these MK's!


----------



## ilovemylilo




----------



## katriese831

Got these in dark brown during the anniversary sale, and they just arrived. I would take a picture, but I can't find my camera.


----------



## ashakes

Sorry for the blurry pics, but these are what I got shoe wise yesterday...


----------



## FanAddict

I don't have them yet but put an order in today. AND got shipment notification! I can't wait until they're here 

CL Grey Decoltissimo from NAP


----------



## ashakes

^^^I just bought those today from my SA in black in the 100 mm. I love the grey too!


----------



## nathansgirl1908

ashakes said:


> Sorry for the blurry pics, but these are what I got shoe wise yesterday...


  (Drooling over the leopard print manolos)  Where did you get those?  I would love to get a pair!


----------



## foxycleopatra

asha - Are those Manolos the LEOPARD velvet Sedaraby?  Wow!!  I'm usually not a Manolo fan (or too fond of his leopard designs....I'm very anal about the exact leopard look I want) BUT the way he did that shoe in leopard velvet was really something!  I truly wish he did more shoes/styles in that exact leopard-patterned velvet.  Are those the 4" version or the 3.5"?  And may I ask if those actually went on sale somewhere?  I saw the 3.5"/90mm version at Barneys some time ago but they said it never came in the 4"; MB boutiques have 4" Sedaraby's in other materials/colors but never in the leopard velvet....sigh.  I'd love to get a 4" Sedaraby in the leopard velvet without the brooch, just a classic leopard shoe w/o bling.


----------



## ashakes

nathansgirl1908 said:


> (Drooling over the leopard print manolos)  Where did you get those?  I would love to get a pair!



I took the plunge and bought a couple of things on Ebay recently. lol

Here is the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/07-MANOLO-BLAHN...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

100% authentic, sweet seller, and I received the shoes 2 days after I bought them!  

I didn't read carefully, and thought they were satin for some reason, but they are definitely a velvet suede.  Normally I wouldn't go for that type of fabric for a Sedaraby, BUT they are really gorgeous in person and you can't even tell they are this type of fabric until you touch them.  

foxy, these are the 3 1/2" I believe.  The seller probably got them at the Barney's sale, where I was unable to. LOL  And, yes they are the velvet material.  I have not seen any 4" lately.  I did have a pair of camos I recently got rid of and those were 4 1/5".  These probably were on sale at some point, but I didn't see them anywhere.  I know another TPFer posted pics of a Leopard Sedaraby, but not sure what material those were.  And, she didn't get them on sale either. I believe she purchased hers from Barney's as well! HTH!

I also just got these off of the NM site the other day.  Can you tell I have recently been obsessed with leopard?  And, foxy, I too am very picky about the animal print.  It has to be just right for me! LOL


----------



## foxycleopatra

Just pre-ordered these.....had to get 3 diff't sizes just in case, as I've never tried on the Rolando and want to make sure I get the best fit one (although I'm pretty sure it fits like the Rolande):


----------



## ashakes

See, now you don't need the Manolo leopards b/c you got the Loubies instead! LOVE THEM! I was looking at them too, but I think I fulfilled my animal print quota for this season. hehe


----------



## foxycleopatra

ashakes said:


> See, now you don't need the Manolo leopards b/c you got the Loubies instead! LOVE THEM! I was looking at them too, but I think I fulfilled my animal print quota for this season. hehe


 
Haha I wish my mind could simply accept the fact that I've "fulfilled my animal print quota for this season"....heck even for this lifetime.  But I cannot say "no" to a CL leopard shoe, at least most CL leopard styles.  I'm even planning on downsizing my bag collection this fall to accomodate my shoes.  Too addicted!  So far the CL shoes I have in LEOPARD PONY HAIR:  Pigalle, Dickensera, L'Evidence, Peanut (on order), Yoyo Zeppa (2 pairs, 2 diff't patterns....I seriously need help LOL....but that's my favorite CL of all time).  Also contemplating getting the patent leopard Pigalle's in natural or blue leopard at some point.

I really LOVE that dark leopard print on the Rolando....however am also keeping my fingers crossed as the Rolando fit can be off -- i.e. given how high that shoe is and how it's structured, I can see how it might turn out very hard to walk in (as I heard some complaints about).  BUT I will wait and see.  If it's too hard to walk in then I'll just save that money for another CL.


----------



## takeoutbox

here're mine.


----------



## ashakes

foxycleopatra said:


> Haha I wish my mind could simply accept the fact that I've "fulfilled my animal print quota for this season"....heck even for this lifetime.  But I cannot say "no" to a CL leopard shoe, at least most CL leopard styles.  I'm even planning on downsizing my bag collection this fall to accomodate my shoes.  Too addicted!  So far the CL shoes I have in LEOPARD PONY HAIR:  Pigalle, Dickensera, L'Evidence, Peanut (on order), Yoyo Zeppa (2 pairs, 2 diff't patterns....I seriously need help LOL....but that's my favorite CL of all time).  Also contemplating getting the patent leopard Pigalle's in natural or blue leopard at some point.
> 
> LOL you crack me up!  That's a lot of leopard, but I LOVE them all.  I think the Yoyo Zeppa is probably one of my favorite styles too.  I only have one Pigalle and I wear heels a lot, but these babies are hard to navigate in.  My only pair of Pigalles is in a fishnet though so I think that is part of the problem.  There isn't really any support to the shoe.  I would probably be fine in a leather/patent version.   to your collection.  I would love if you could get a group shot of your leopard children. haha  And, I hope your new order fits. I haven't tried that style on either, so I have no idea.  I have quite a few pairs of CLs now and I'm still clueless on sizing. LOL


----------



## Kamilla850

Asha - I love love love those leopard MB, they are amazing.  Congrats and wear them well.  Those shoes are just stunning.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I am having the same dilemma over buying too much animal print this year.  I was driving my boyfriend nuts trying to figure out if I should get rid of a Donald Pliner and a Saks brand leopard print shoe once I found the CL mules in leopard in my size last week.  So far I have justified keeping them all.  I'm not as keen on my zebra Manolos anymore though.  If I find leopard sedaraby Manolos in my size I must have those also!


----------



## Butterfly*

foxycleopatra said:


> Just pre-ordered these.....had to get 3 diff't sizes just in case, as I've never tried on the Rolando and want to make sure I get the best fit one (although I'm pretty sure it fits like the Rolande):


Haha.. I got those as well. (and also ordered 2 sizes since I've never tried on a rolando either.)


----------



## pquiles

shoptfs said:


> pquiles, i got those blue CLs too! i usually wear size 8 but i ordered 39 in this, hope it fits!!


 
I got the 39's.  They fit ok.  The left is slightly looser at the strap, otherwise a good fit.


----------



## leslie_x

Gucci Minerva boots


----------



## jmcadon

I just bought a pair of Marc Jacobs boots in cranberry patent! Havn't gotten them yet, but when I do I'll post pics...they are sooo hot! I also just bought JChoo boots called Fudge in tobacco color and scored a pair of JChoo flats in black called Jury at their recent sale.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Got these last week from Bluefly, blue fendi t-strap sandals. Would like the blue spy bag to match! Still not sure if I'm keeping as I'm 5'8 and heel is 4"


----------



## ashakes

*leslie, LOVE *the Gucci boots!

*Kamilla*, thanks I love them too.  I'll have to find an occasion soon to wear them. 

*Blkladylaw, *I love how you have justified keeping everything.  That's how I am too. LOL!  If I ever see the leopard Sedarabys in your size, I will message you.  What size are you in the Sedaraby?

*jmcadon*, I saw those fudge JC's on footcandyshoes and I was so close to buying them!  They look gorgeous. 

*Lorebunde*, did you decide to keep the Fendi heels then?  I love that blueberry color!  

I got some new shoes (I know shocking lol), but I will wait to post until I have them in hand just in case I send any back.  Keep the pics coming ladies!


----------



## jmcadon

A pic of my new Marc Jacobs boots.


----------



## babypie

jmcadon said:


> A pic of my new Marc Jacobs boots.


 
oh my, these are stunning, and i dont usually like scrunchy/gathered boots!


----------



## leslie_x

ashakes said:


> *leslie, LOVE *the Gucci boots!


 
thanks ashakes!! tried on prada's and sergio rossi's but these were screaming my name!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

thanks!  I am a 42 but may be able to do a 41.5



ashakes said:


> *Blkladylaw, *I love how you have justified keeping everything. That's how I am too. LOL! If I ever see the leopard Sedarabys in your size, I will message you. What size are you in the Sedaraby?


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

the Gucci boots are oh so cute!!!!!!!!





leslie_x said:


> Gucci Minerva boots


----------



## ashakes

BlkLadyLaw said:


> thanks!  I am a 42 but may be able to do a 41.5



Cool. I saw the Lina Leopards post in a size 42 the other day on Ebay and I got all excited thinking that might be a size 39 or she may be a "Ebay seller" and have a store.

I'll let you know if I see the Sedaraby.


----------



## kasumi168

Yay!!

I've just received my Pucci Ballet Flats and Louboutin blk simple pumps in the mail today!


----------



## valentine88

I just bought these 2 yesterday from Nordstrom.

The first pair are the most comfortable heels I have ever worn in my life. Steve Madden "Luvvy".  The straps can be worn around the ankle or kept around the back. very versatile. Another cute touch is that the strap is patent, so you have a bit of shine, but overwhelming patent all over the shoe.

I bought the second pair in Burgundy. They are really cute. Kenneth Cole "Downhill".


----------



## Bag Fetish

cute pr  of bronze flats to get me through the rest of the summer.


----------



## momo43

plain black pumps


----------



## gglvs2shop

A few weeks ago, I bought a pair of Stuart Weitzman gray (high heel) booties.


----------



## fendifemale

momo43 said:


> plain black pumps


nice!


----------



## jmcadon

babypie said:


> oh my, these are stunning, and i dont usually like scrunchy/gathered boots!


Thank you. That is the stock picture, I get them tomorrow. I love them cause they are only 3.5 heel height and have a hidden platform (your toes don't really curl up in the front) They are not practical at all being cranberry patent, but I don't care..


----------



## ladystara

I got a pair of 3 inch Jimmy Choos in the Karung Purple!   It was such a good deal from Saks!


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

here are my newest shoes. i seem to be buying flats and booties lately !

*Marc by Marc Jacobs Ruby Patent Flats






* 
*Burberry Iconic Quilted Flats
















**Camper Twins Sunglasses *(they do look like sunglasses, don't they? )











More in the next post!


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

*Dolce Vita Lace-Up Pumps










* 
*Steve Madden Reilly











**Colin Stuart Booties










*


----------



## fendifemale

GREAT COPS! I love your Burberry quilted flats.


----------



## Savannah

Lanvin Satin Ballet Flats and Manolos


----------



## Savannah

and these Louboutins:


----------



## shopaholiccat

got a pair of moschino butterfly heels on sale  for only approx. 200 US


----------



## ichelle

tory burch denevue pumps


----------



## dls80ucla

I scored big time at the Barneys Warehouse Sale. Shoes were marked down plus an additional 40% off. 

Louboutins: retail $770, sale $222









Dolce & Gabbana: retail $750, sale $180









Miu Miu: retail $470, sale $141









Chloe: retail $670, sale $159









And i was trying to be good and i left shoes!


----------



## Kamilla850

dls - you got some great deals, all the shoes you picked are


----------



## pghandbag

This is my first post in the glass slipper but I got these recently: 





Audley slingbacks from Anthropologie for $59 (retail for $200+)






Marc Jacobs heels from ebay for $50 (not sure of the retail but I think I got a great deal!)


----------



## luvednotspoiled

ive been going crazy on shoes lately...while i was back home in AZ i think i bought at least ONE pair of shoes a day!! haha but these are BY FAR my fav!  Chanel heels

They were a suprise from my super sweet bf, he got them to match the LV azur speedy he also surpised me with  I love how funky they are and OMG are they comfy!!!! wow! hehe


----------



## Zophie

I just got these CL's.  Posted them in the "pics of your Louboutins" thread.


----------



## fendifemale

ichelle those shoes are totally drool worthy!

Nice cops everyone.


----------



## jfhave

I finally decided on these boots, Steve Madden riding boots from Nordstrom. Should be here soon...


----------



## Nancerelle

I just bought some gorgeous Valentino white and leopard print sandal heels on sale at Bergdorf for $150!  I will take some pictures tonight when I get home and post them.


----------



## chloe-babe

I picked up the YSL tributes in the ankle boot style yesterday. Very cute


----------



## b00mbaka

*chloe-babe*: Are your ankle boots peep toe?


----------



## ichelle

fendifemale said:


> ichelle those shoes are totally drool worthy!
> 
> Nice cops everyone.



ah thank you!! i was going to break them in today but i chickened out lol.


----------



## legaldiva

CL "haut et nue" 120 mm Pigalles.

(ashakes, the enabler!!)


----------



## chloe-babe

b00mbaka said:


> *chloe-babe*: Are your ankle boots peep toe?


 
Nope, they are closed toe so perfect for winter!! 

They have bought out a patent black open toe version for winter, and a closed toe suede tribute boot too


----------



## meeowy

chloe-babe, I love your shoes!


----------



## pghandbag

yeuxhonnetes, I LOVE the Campers shoes that look like sunglasses. Where did you find them?


----------



## pisdapisda79

Just got these Michael Kors boots:


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

My new Versace black patent slides...sale item


----------



## fayewolf

These babies:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v697/fayewolf/DSC00051.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v697/fayewolf/DSC00056.jpg

How do I post pic instead of these links??


----------



## vuittonamour

yayyy, i just got these and i LOVE them 

grey steve madden favorites (how appropriately named )






and i have a beautiful, beautiful pair of nicole millers i'm so excited to pick up tomorrow. i can't find a pic but they are burgandy patent leather


----------



## vuittonamour

and just got these yesterday. i love love love them on my feet, they're way cute


----------



## vuittonamour

you guys are making me want a pair of designer boots


----------



## ashakes

fayewolf said:


> These babies:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v697/fayewolf/DSC00051.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v697/fayewolf/DSC00056.jpg
> 
> How do I post pic instead of these links??



Hot Faye!!!  I just got rid of my black patent Miu Mius, but they are so cute.  I love the silver ones. 

If you go into your photobucket where you have the pictures hosted, the last link underneath the picture, where it says "IMG Code", copy that and paste the link in here and then your image will automatically show up within the post.  Or you could also just attach the photo from your hard drive using the little paperclip icon at the top of this box.


----------



## Aggie

i bought 2 pairs of black ann kleins and 5 pairs of kenzies for 120$ 

The kenzie sooo comfy and cute and ann kleins were so cute. maybe i'll post pics later


----------



## vuittonamour

yayyyy just got these nicole millers today  i LOVE them  they are going to look beautiful with my bordeaux speedy!


----------



## fayewolf

ashakes said:


> Hot Faye!!!  I just got rid of my black patent Miu Mius, but they are so cute.  I love the silver ones.
> 
> If you go into your photobucket where you have the pictures hosted, the last link underneath the picture, where it says "IMG Code", copy that and paste the link in here and then your image will automatically show up within the post.  Or you could also just attach the photo from your hard drive using the little paperclip icon at the top of this box.



Thanks!!! why did you get rid of those!???


----------



## fayewolf

excuse my dirty mirror, but here are those silver babies on:


----------



## claireZk

MIA sweetheart pumps in marigold from Endless...


----------



## gemruby41

Christian Louboutin purchased today


----------



## ashakes

^^^LOVE your Loubies  

*faye, *those look hot on you.  I got rid of them b/c I wore them and I figured I would get rid of them while they were still "hot" and making cash. LOL  You'll see why in a bit when I post why I let some things go when I can. hahaha

*vuitton*, LOVE the bordeaux Nicole Millers.  Those will for sure look awesome with your LV!!!  And, I love the cuff boots too.  There are some cuffed ones from BR that I might get for my knock around boots (that sounds bad LOL), b/c the winters in Ohio are tough and it will be first in a while!  Plus, if they get trashed, I won't feel that bad.

*claire*, I love those little kitten heel shoes. CUTE!


----------



## ashakes

These are my new purchases within the last week and a half. LOL  Sorry have to do multiple posts b/c they limit the number of attachments.  Also, ignore the "visual watermark" thing at the corner of each photo...didn't register yet!


----------



## ashakes




----------



## ashakes




----------



## ashakes

And, lastly for now, these YSL Tributes, and some Jimmy Choo black calfskin boots.  I don't have any pictures of either, other than the stock photo for the YSLs.


----------



## fayewolf

Ashakes!!! OMG!! Yes, i know why they need to be get rid of!!! The silver that I got were from NR, it's unbelievably gorgeous, but those silver are very rubbed off. i mean, it's not just a spot, but on one shoe its all over, but for $139, i don't know if I should be complaining... i'm rough on shoes, so it might be like that after one wear... don't know if i should keep them, i have 3 more weeks to think about.


----------



## ashakes

I told you there was a reason! lol  I was lucky and got mine from Nordstrom for $150!  Mine were perfect though minus no dustbag.  That stinks that they are doing that, but that might be a problem w/ the metallics in general?  They were still a great price though and SUPER HOT!  them.  I like silver on shoes though as evidenced. hehe


----------



## fayewolf

were you able to make $$$ off of them? You should if you got it so cheap!! I still have those pink sling backs and i found a black pair, i prob should just ebay them, I don' tneed 4 pairs of miu miu shoes in a week.


----------



## ashakes

^^^Yes, I did, but as you can tell it was just put towards other purchases.  And, I bought a few Chanel bags too. LOL

You should definitely get rid of a pair if you feel like you are going to be overdoing it.  What I don't get is that I have the same thing and I get quite a bit under retail but then NGG or Beluxe have the same exact thing and the get WAYYYYYY over retail.  IMO, the majority of people that shop on Ebay are idiots. LOL


----------



## fayewolf

ashakes said:


> ^^^Yes, I did, but as you can tell it was just put towards other purchases.  And, I bought a few Chanel bags too. LOL
> 
> You should definitely get rid of a pair if you feel like you are going to be overdoing it.  What I don't get is that I have the same thing and I get quite a bit under retail but then NGG or Beluxe have the same exact thing and the get WAYYYYYY over retail.  IMO, the majority of people that shop on Ebay are idiots. LOL



LOL, but then they can help supplement our expensive hobby?!


----------



## hsl521

*ashakes* love all of em!! how do you walk in the pigalles? and how is the sizing? i received my yoyo pumps today and i love em!!! they are kind of tight hopefully they will stretch.... where did you get the foxtrots? my friend told me they were on sale at saks about a month ago... is this true?!?!?! i want the silver ones

*fayewolf* love the miu mius! i was looking all over for them and i wasnt able to find one my size


----------



## ashakes

I know, but I could supplement my shopping if they paid me like they pay NGG or the others for the same thing and I'm nicer probably. LOL

hsl521, aren't they cute?  They should probably stretch since they are leather, just wear them around the house.   The Foxtrots are sold out; they were on sale at some places, but I couldn't get my hands on any in my size.  I grabbed them on Ebay.  I had to pay premium, but I wanted them. LOL  I'm going to wear one pair tomorrow night! 

The pigalles in this metallic are not as tough as you would think actually.  The mesh ones were not working for me at all, so I got rid of them. I went a half size down from my "normal" Louboutin size.  You may even be able to go down a full size, but I just went the half since they were like a patent leather.  I didn't want the sides of my feet "falling out" b/c then that's just looks gross. haha


----------



## fendifemale

vuittonamour said:


> yayyyy just got these nicole millers today  i LOVE them  they are going to look beautiful with my bordeaux speedy!


GORGEOUS!


----------



## pinky_ohana

There's been a few, but these two are my faves:

My Louis -


----------



## pinky_ohana

And my Chanel flats -


----------



## fayewolf

hsl521 said:


> *ashakes* love all of em!! how do you walk in the pigalles? and how is the sizing? i received my yoyo pumps today and i love em!!! they are kind of tight hopefully they will stretch.... where did you get the foxtrots? my friend told me they were on sale at saks about a month ago... is this true?!?!?! i want the silver ones
> 
> *fayewolf* love the miu mius! i was looking all over for them and i wasnt able to find one my size



HSL- Saks NY has red, cream (both new colors), black and silver in stock, but at full price


----------



## lawchick

My most recent purchases are a pair of red satin Miu Mius, blue Scorah Patullo booties, black Miu Miu booties, nude Via Spigas and black Chloe boots. I need to stop now!!!
Excuse my unshaved legs. Gross, I know. Sorry.


----------



## vuittonamour

fendifemale said:


> GORGEOUS!


 
thanks  i love them too!


----------



## ms piggy

*YSL black Tribute peep toes with ivory heels*





*Miu Miu black patent pumps with banana heel*


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

ashakes, as usual I love love love all your new shoes!!


----------



## gemruby41

Purchased today, Enzo Angiolini booties!


----------



## leslie_x

My new prada & dior shoes !


----------



## fayewolf

lawchick said:


> My most recent purchases are a pair of red satin Miu Mius, blue Scorah Patullo booties, black Miu Miu booties, nude Via Spigas and black Chloe boots. I need to stop now!!!
> Excuse my unshaved legs. Gross, I know. Sorry.



*faints* I love love love lvoe those miu miu's!! Both the red satin and the boots!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madl's_gal

Got these from the Intermix sales-- very good deals there but sizes are tricky for me since most are big (I'm a 6). Chloe in grey & Lucilla Pesoa in brown with gold buckles (these are gorgeous when worn!) and I also got Kors platforms I can't find a photo of.. 

NYC girls, if you have time tomorrow, you should check the sale and they have lots of denims too! Tomorrow's the last day!


----------



## guccidiva

Sergio Rossi snakeskin pumps..


----------



## lawchick

fayewolf said:


> *faints* I love love love lvoe those miu miu's!! Both the red satin and the boots!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks Fayewolf.  I haven't had a chance to wear either pair yet.  I know I'll wear the booties a lot as soon as it gets cold.  The red ones I'm not sure when or where I'll get to wear but I can't wait.


----------



## chanel princess

i got 2 pairs of marc by marc jacobs:
gold peeptoe pumps and pony hair mouse flats


----------



## ashakes

BlkLadyLaw said:


> ashakes, as usual I love love love all your new shoes!!



Thanks girl.

*lawchick*, I'm with faye,  the red and the boots!

*leslie*, I love patent and red so clearly I'm going to love the Pradas. LOL And, love how CD does the dangling letters. 

*ms piggy*, you are making me want the YSL pumps in addition to the slingbacks I already have! LOL

*madl's_gal*, those are some high wedges!!!  They look fab though!

*gucci*, as usual great finds!  

*chanel*,  the MJ's!  Are they comfy? I always look at the mouse flats and think they are so cute, but I always end up passing b/c I wear flats very rarely.  And, clearly I'm going to love the gold pair b/c of the bow and the bling. hehe


----------



## lawchick

Thanks faye, thanks ashakes!


----------



## chanel princess

ashakes said:


> *chanel*,  the MJ's! Are they comfy? I always look at the mouse flats and think they are so cute, but I always end up passing b/c I wear flats very rarely. And, clearly I'm going to love the gold pair b/c of the bow and the bling. hehe


 
 the flats are quite comfy. they just need to be broken into (like my other flats). the first time i wore it, it gave me blisters on the backs of my heels. 
hehe i think you should get yourself a pair though.


----------



## LeeMiller

Nine West flats


----------



## LeeMiller

wow, so many cute shoes ladies!

Chloe-baby - love your YSLs!

Blklawlady - those Versaces are hot

Fayewolf - the Miumius are too cute, but the silver wears off???

Vuittonamour - love those grey Maddens, are they comfy?  And the Nicole Millers are too cute

Gemruby - nice CLs!

Ashakes - Wow, I want to see closet shot!  Wow.

Ms piggy - love your YSLs too

Pink - your silver LVs are too cute

I'm craving grey boots and silver shoes now!


----------



## biana83

My friend recently bought me Dior gaucho flats in green snake skin for my birthday.

They are like the below, but green snake skin.


----------



## biana83

But then again I also got these at the same time.

Christian Louboutin peeptoe maryjanes but in nude color.


----------



## shoptfs

got these dior sandals for $69, yes thats right $69!!!! at my local Nordstrom Rack


----------



## blackbird

was the most recent shoe purchase (uh, Saturday)

I can't find a picture, but I got these in nude patent about a week ago :


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I just bought these Christian Louboutin shoes for a bargain $132.50


----------



## cascratchfever

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I just bought these Christian Louboutin shoes for a bargain $132.50


 
 What a deal!

I got these today to wear with jeans on the weekend.


----------



## LeeMiller

B-Babe, where did you get the CLs?  I've been looking for those exact shoes!  LOVE THEM!  Also, do they run true to size?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Not one, but 2 pairs of gorgeous black Via Spiga shoes, 1 pair is ankle booties and the other are knee high boots. Can't wait for them to get here!


----------



## seton

stubbs & wooten needlepoint loafers


----------



## biana83

Wow, that is a bargain!


----------



## yesther

chanel princess said:


> i got 2 pairs of marc by marc jacobs:
> gold peeptoe pumps and pony hair mouse flats


 

omg these are both so adorable! where did you get them?


----------



## Kamilla850

My recent purchase, Luciano Padovan leopard print shoes.  I wish that the heel was a bit higher but I still think that they are cute.  Although I would never pay retail, but Ebay prices will do.


----------



## chanel princess

yesther said:


> omg these are both so adorable! where did you get them?



hehe thank you!
i got them at lane crawford in hong kong.


----------



## ashakes

Kamilla850 said:


> My recent purchase, Luciano Padovan leopard print shoes.  I wish that the heel was a bit higher but I still think that they are cute.  Although I would never pay retail, but Ebay prices will do.



They look great Kamilla!


----------



## meluvs2shop

i just ordered a red patent leather wedge from stuart weitzmen...so cute.  AAND, a pair of patent & suede grey jimmy choo pumps. 

 em!


----------



## maria28

just ordered a pair of burberry rain boots from net-a-porter...i'm getting ready for the autumn


----------



## Vickoula

Nice boots!!


----------



## chanel princess

maria28 said:


> just ordered a pair of burberry rain boots from net-a-porter...i'm getting ready for the autumn


 
they're so cute!
too bad it doesn't rain much in toronto!


----------



## pinkpiggy

i bought 3 chanels -  1 pr of loafers, 1 pr of flats, and 1 pr of mary jane ballet flats 
also bought ferragamo pumps and kitten heel pumps 

Yay !!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

got some kate spade costanza


----------



## Queen D

I just got a pair of Marni platform slingbacks, I've been wearing them all the time now.


----------



## pquiles

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I just bought these Christian Louboutin shoes for a bargain $132.50


 

What a steal!!!  Do you mind sharing where did you found these beauties at such a price?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

^^^ I actually got them on Ebay, i don't think there were many bidders on them because the seller misspelt "Louboutin" as "Louboutine" 

LeeMiller, i think they are pretty true to size.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

And these Giuseppe Zanotti peeptoes are my latest shoe purchase


----------



## babypie

Brasilian_Babe said:


> ^^^ I actually got them on Ebay, i don't think there were many bidders on them because the seller misspelt "Louboutin" as "Louboutine"
> 
> LeeMiller, i think they are pretty true to size.


 
lol, well, i bet now everyone's running off to look up Louboutine


----------



## LeeMiller

Brasilian_Babe said:


> ^^^ I actually got them on Ebay, i don't think there were many bidders on them because the seller misspelt "Louboutin" as "Louboutine"
> 
> LeeMiller, i think they are pretty true to size.


 
Thanks, god I love those shoes!!!!


----------



## LeeMiller

I just got these flats by Ellie Tahari in black patent for fall & a pair of flats that looks rather like the Fendi B flats without the labeling.


----------



## LeeMiller

Brazilian-Babe, love your taste in shoes.


----------



## FanAddict

pquiles said:


> What a steal!!!  Do you mind sharing where did you found these beauties at such a price?



Ooh! I have those - full price from NAP though 

I just bought CL Simple 85s in black and Super Wallis in black.


----------



## purplekicks

I just bought a pair of Frye Harness Boots; I had to send them back for half a size up, though!    I'll be sure to model them when they come back.


----------



## VVV

I bought a pair of very classic Hermes pumps in nude-coloured leather.


----------



## krv

I bought these Monday at the Betsey Johnson outlet for $40


----------



## nataliam1976

LeeMiller said:


> I just got these flats by Ellie Tahari in black patent for fall & a pair of flats that looks rather like the Fendi B flats without the labeling.




i  those flats ! where did u get them ? are they available online by any chance?


----------



## ashakes

nataliam1976 said:


> i  those flats ! where did u get them ? are they available online by any chance?



^^^^http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000141cat000149cat000199cat000048cat11840733


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

My new babies:





















And another pair of boots: 







 

They fit great and look amazing! Can't wait to go out to dinner wearing them!


----------



## chanelvgirl

krv said:


> I bought these Monday at the Betsey Johnson outlet for $40


 
*These are so hot!! Where did you get these?*


----------



## nataliam1976

ashakes said:


> ^^^^http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000141cat000149cat000199cat000048cat11840733



THANK YOU !


----------



## blackbird

These arrived on Thursday. I love them!!


----------



## ashakes

nataliam1976 said:


> THANK YOU !



You are welcome.  Did you end up getting them?

blackbird, I love those Manolos.  The black & white combo is so classy IMO.


----------



## blackbird

Thanks!

I originally saw those on NM.com, but they didn't have my size.   Luckily I found someone on eBay who they were too small for and they fit me just perfectly!


----------



## bebexirene

i received this pair of jimmy choo (my first jimmy choos!) shoes last week.  i got it from the bergdorf goodman website for only $250 =]


----------



## babypie

CL Decollete in black patent


----------



## LavenderIce

bebexirene said:


> i received this pair of jimmy choo (my first jimmy choos!) shoes last week. i got it from the bergdorf goodman website for only $250 =]


 
You've got quite a few "firsts!"  Congrats!  Especially on all the deals.


----------



## catabie

babypie said:


> CL Decollete in black patent


 
they are SO hard to walk with but I love mine too

congratz on your new purchase!


----------



## blackbird

I'm jealous babypie!!


----------



## fendifemale

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I just bought these Christian Louboutin shoes for a bargain $132.50


*delicious!*


----------



## fendifemale

Brasilian_Babe said:


> And these Giuseppe Zanotti peeptoes are my latest shoe purchase


 them!


----------



## fendifemale

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> got some kate spade costanza


*I think these are adorable*


----------



## Butterfly*

babypie said:


> CL Decollete in black patent


What a sexy arch!

Congrats on your classic patent!


----------



## babypie

thanks butterfly*


----------



## LeeMiller

nataliam1976 said:


> i  those flats ! where did u get them ? are they available online by any chance?


 
Thanks!  I actually got them in black patent leather from the Bloomingdales store in Soho, NYC.  The main Bloomies was sold out already of that color.  The silver is great too, has a sort of vintagey, almost worn look.  Oh and they run true to size for me.


----------



## krv

Thanks Chanelvgirl, I got these at the BJ outlet in Mercedes Tx.


chanelvgirl said:


> *These are so hot!! Where did you get these?*


----------



## guccidiva

Ok, ladies, to compensate for the damage to my image that I had to suffer from getting flats *shudders*, I had to get my high heel fix  The flats are going back to the store tomorrow but these *skyscrapers* stay


----------



## lv_forever

LeeMiller said:


> I just got these flats by Ellie Tahari in black patent for fall & a pair of flats that looks rather like the Fendi B flats without the labeling.


 
I love these!


----------



## fendifemale

guccidiva said:


> Ok, ladies, to compensate for the damage to my image that I had to suffer from getting flats *shudders*, I had to get my high heel fix  The flats are going back to the store tomorrow but these *skyscrapers* stay


who are they by?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

fendifemale said:


> *I think these are adorable*


 
thanks,Fendi


----------



## Chico

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I just bought these Christian Louboutin shoes for a bargain $132.50



Darn, I bought an inspired version of this pair but in champagne color. I didn't know the design was by Louboutin. I wonder why don't people just make their own designs rather than going around copy the others ush:

Anyway, Great bargain, Brasillian Babe !


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I got these a few weeks ago from Saks and I love them.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I also ordered these from Saks last weekend.  They haven't come yet though so this picture is from the Neiman Marcus website.


----------



## ladyjane76

I bought these today at nordstrom rack, they were a steal. still not sure how I feel about them but they look good with jeans there from seychelles which happen to be pretty comfy. they're called "filthy rich" in taupe.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

gorgeous shoes *guccidiva*!!! I tried those on recently, but I'm thinking of getting my hands on the red pair....I'm not sure. I'd be so much more limited in what I could wear, but I think they'd be showstoppers!!! Your's are fab!!!


----------



## mockinglee

Just got these from Neimans for $201! My very first pair of high end shoes ever...Manolo "Aglo" patent d'orsays. I'm afraid to wear them...


----------



## stinam

guccidiva said:


> Ok, ladies, to compensate for the damage to my image that I had to suffer from getting flats *shudders*, I had to get my high heel fix  The flats are going back to the store tomorrow but these *skyscrapers* stay


 
*Guccidiva*, I love, love, love your Chanels!!    I was traveling last month and picked up a few magazines to browse through on the flight.  These shoes appeared a number of times and immediately caught my eye.  They are gorgeous!  The only reason I haven't bought them yet is that I can't figure out what color I should get.  I LOVE the black and would wear them a lot, but I already have too many black shoes.


----------



## lolitakali

guccidiva said:


> Ok, ladies, to compensate for the damage to my image that I had to suffer from getting flats *shudders*, I had to get my high heel fix  The flats are going back to the store tomorrow but these *skyscrapers* stay


 
wow! Love em!


----------



## lolitakali

ladyjane76 said:


> I bought these today at nordstrom rack, they were a steal. still not sure how I feel about them but they look good with jeans there from seychelles which happen to be pretty comfy. they're called "filthy rich" in taupe.


 
I love them pairs!

I have the same pair too (bought them when they were first out last year)!  You are right, they are very comfi shoes.


----------



## carol86cruz

i wish i could post some pretty pictures of some pretty shoes, but my latest shoe purchase were these:






i'm a nursing student, so i needed them.
im probably the only one here with these shoes, i dont even know why i'm posting them.


----------



## babypie

Miu Miu Vernice Peep Toe Pump


----------



## guccidiva

PurseEnthusiast said:


> gorgeous shoes *guccidiva*!!! I tried those on recently, but I'm thinking of getting my hands on the red pair....I'm not sure. I'd be so much more limited in what I could wear, but I think they'd be showstoppers!!! Your's are fab!!!


 
Oh, red would be cool, but yeah, pretty limited in terms of wear. I hear there is a turquoise pair floating around but haven't actually seen it


----------



## snowwhite

I LOVE those shoes, *Guccidiva*! I'm a heels girl too--it just cannot be helped! 

I got these in black patent:








And these (above) in black leather. (as pictured.)  So happy!

(pictures from Saks website)


----------



## LVobsessed415

I purchase 2 pairs of michael kors ankle boots.


----------



## Handbag Hor's

My most recent purchase was a pair of Marni platform shoes. They have a huge platform in the front and a 5 inch stiletto heel. They are absolutely beautiful. My first purchase was a pair of Marni mary janes in august then I went for the marni classic pump. They're very stylish/retro although not very practical. Definitley not for everyone!!! They are good if you are fashion forward and are looking for something a little different to spice up your wardrobe


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

i forgot to post these here:
*
Tory Burch Reva Python*







*Steve Madden Kuest
*















*Charles by Charles David Ode*










*
Christian Dior Gaucho Lace-Up Pumps*


----------



## guccidiva

snowwhite said:


> I LOVE those shoes, *Guccidiva*! I'm a heels girl too--it just cannot be helped!
> 
> I got these in black patent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these (above) in black leather. (as pictured.)  So happy!
> 
> (pictures from Saks website)


 
Thank you! I love your acquisitions, simple and elegant


----------



## guccidiva

yeuxhonnetes said:


> i forgot to post these here:
> 
> *Tory Burch Reva Python*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steve Madden Kuest*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Charles by Charles David Ode*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Christian Dior Gaucho Lace-Up Pumps*


 
I love your CHarles DAvid pumps! Are they comfy?


----------



## Viviana325

YEUX
I was going to order the Dior Gaucho lace to go with my gaucho bag yesturday from e-luxury  but my BF hated them


----------



## Viviana325

^ Are they comfortable?
Maybe I just buy them anyway, I love those


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

guccidiva said:


> I love your CHarles DAvid pumps! Are they comfy?



yes they are . they're one of my favorite work shoes now!



Viviana325 said:


> YEUX
> I was going to order the Dior Gaucho lace to go with my gaucho bag yesturday from e-luxury  but my BF hated them
> 
> Are they comfortable?
> Maybe I just buy them anyway, I love those



yes they're pretty comfortable. i haven't actually worn them out yet, but i broke them in by wearing them around the house for a while


----------



## shoptfs

luv the dior pumps!


----------



## lawchick

^^ Me too!!!


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

I got all three of these at Macy's yesterday and I can't wait to wear them out!!!

These were the cutest mary janes I've seen yet and I just love the big gold button.  I got the black one's BTW.   These are from Coach.



When I tried these on at the store, I could not believe how comfortable these heels were.  There is some serious padding and the sole of the shoe is almost like an athletic shoe. These are BCBGirls.






I ordered these from Jcrew.com and I got them in the mail yesterday.  I love, love, love these boots!!  They look very similar to my Michael kors boots and are actually more comfortable.  I wore then all day today and they were super comfortable.


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

*Yeux *the Dior pumps are smokin' hot!!


----------



## Jewelweed

I had been coveting a really simple but ultra sexy pair of Louboutins in regular leather. With all the patent and platform styles happening, it's been an almost impossible task. And sizes are limited to a few pieces each. But the product advisors at net-a-porter.com have been so kind to help me snag this pair. I love the deep red contrasting against the black. I'm so happy, waiting for it to arrive in the mail. Should be today! (pix from net-a-porter)


----------



## guccidiva

My recent acquisition


----------



## guccidiva

And one more


----------



## Jewelweed

Guccidiva,

hot hot hot!


----------



## guccidiva

Thank you!


----------



## kmarie1243

I just got the Piaf Point-Toe Pumps on Tuesday from Louboutin.  They are simple, elegant and demurely sexy.  I'm going to get them in the Camel color too (I just got black.)  I'm a normal size 7.5 and sized up to 38's for these.


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

shoptfs said:


> luv the dior pumps!





lawchick said:


> ^^ Me too!!!





Blue_Butterfly said:


> *Yeux *the Dior pumps are smokin' hot!!



thanks!


----------



## babypie

guccidiva said:


> My recent acquisition


 
These are pure sex, love them!


----------



## chessmont

Mine are a little boring compared to the beautiful shoes pictured here; I just bought 4 pairs of Gucci loafers (2 styles, one in each color offered)


----------



## JuneHawk

I got these babies at DSW yesterday.  They look so cute on!  This purchase broke my 2 month shoe shopping hiatus!

June


----------



## fendifemale

guccidiva said:


> And one more


do i spy with my little eye some carlos santanas?


----------



## fendifemale

JuneHawk said:


> I got these babies at DSW yesterday. They look so cute on! This purchase broke my 2 month shoe shopping hiatus!
> 
> June


cute!


----------



## Fendi84NJ

I got this AK pair, but in brown, on sale for 59$!!!  : )


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## fendifemale

Fendi84NJ said:


> I got this AK pair, but in brown, on sale for 59$!!! : )


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

I just ordered these *Loeffler Randall* Flat boots in black from Neiman Marcus, but won't get them till the end of November.


----------



## FanAddict

I can't believe I didn't buy any shoes today! Seriously though I've gone a bit nutty lately.

TB black on black ballet flats - I hope it's regular and not patent leather:





MBMJ Spectator Mary Janes, white w/ black tips:




Frye Veronicas (read the damn Allure beauty issue, saw the spread with all those Fryes and immediately had to get a pair)





Charles David Trio (in BLACK patent and suede):





Ferragamo Rosalba black patent pumps:





None of these have actually arrived yet  But I did get my Manolos from the Deals&Steals forum post too!

Aglo black patent d'Orsay:





Corumbam Jeweled T-Strap Sandal:


----------



## demicouture

i got the Louboutin simple Pumps in 
Purple Python and Black Python and the LEGIONANA in nude patent with grosgrain ribbon!!
also bought another pair of converse in lowtop red and a pair of 25th anniversary Reebok Freestyle hightops in yellow with rainbow laces


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

FanAddict said:


> I can't believe I didn't buy any shoes today! Seriously though I've gone a bit nutty lately.
> 
> TB black on black ballet flats - I hope it's regular and not patent leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBMJ Spectator Mary Janes, white w/ black tips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frye Veronicas (read the damn Allure beauty issue, saw the spread with all those Fryes and immediately had to get a pair)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles David Trio (in BLACK patent and suede):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Rosalba black patent pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of these have actually arrived yet  But I did get my Manolos from the Deals&Steals forum post too!
> 
> Aglo black patent d'Orsay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corumbam Jeweled T-Strap Sandal:



*FanAddict *I have the frye's veronica slouch and I get so many compliments when I wear them.  They look good with boots, with jeans tucked in, whatever.  I have to admit though that they are not the most comfortable boots I own.  Its probably because they are a 1/2 size bigger than my usually shoe size (I'm a 5, small feet  I know) which cause slight heel slippage.  Anyways, just thought I'd share - you will love them!!


----------



## babypie

demicouture said:


> i got the Louboutin *simple Pumps in *
> *Purple Python* and Black Python and the LEGIONANA in nude patent with grosgrain ribbon!!
> also bought another pair of converse in lowtop red and a pair of 25th anniversary Reebok Freestyle hightops in yellow with rainbow laces


 
I'd love to see a pic of those if you have one?? They sound divine.


----------



## Jewelweed

I first got the Decoltissimo, decided that CLs are just so darn sexy, I had to get another one. Just snagged the very last pair of nude simple pumps on NAP today!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Blue_Butterfly said:


> I just ordered these *Loeffler Randall* Flat boots in black from Neiman Marcus, but won't get them till the end of November.



Those are so cute!! I've seen pics of Cameron Diaz in I think this very same boot but in like a camel color...gorgeous!! Congrats...


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

I was in the Windy City this weekend and made a heck of a purchase. I got the Red Chanel Wedge booties...with the Gold wedge and the buckle's up the front, I ordered a pair of the nude CL decollete's from Saks, which I should get later in the week (I was so excited, I thought those were gone since they were a summer shoe) And...I snatched a pair of the CL Fuschia Suede Rolando's!!!! Needless to say I ended up unable to purchase anything else on my trip (ie...winter coat that I was really needing) because of my hefty purchases, but it was worth it...I'll just have to warm myself up by looking at my shoes this winter I guess...


----------



## iluvmnhattan

I just got these great Theory boots last week that I can't WAIT to break out...I don't think it will ever get cold in MS this year  but i will rock them anyway..I also got a fab pair of grey patent pumps by Theory but can't find pic of them but I heart them...


----------



## fatefullotus

PurseEnthusiast said:


> I'll just have to warm myself up by looking at my shoes this winter I guess...



You know, those CL dustbags are darn warm!  I can see a CL dustbag coat being fashioned for the cold season.  How original and errrr, stylish would you be!!!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

fatefullotus said:


> You know, those CL dustbags are darn warm!  I can see a CL dustbag coat being fashioned for the cold season.  How original and errrr, stylish would you be!!!



Hmmm...I may have to take up sewing then...lol..thanks for the great idea.


----------



## hsl521

guccidiva said:


> Ok, ladies, to compensate for the damage to my image that I had to suffer from getting flats *shudders*, I had to get my high heel fix  The flats are going back to the store tomorrow but these *skyscrapers* stay


 
Those are soooo cute!! Are they Chanel? I have seen those at Nordstroms last week and thought they were really cute!!


----------



## shoecrazy

Just bought these...I hope I like them IRL (the CLs were 40% off)


----------



## iluvmnhattan

Just ordered these from BG and I can't wait to get them (these are my first pair of Manolos so it makes them extra exciting )

The pic is from BG's website!!


----------



## Viviana325

Added this two pairs to my CL collection , hope you all like them.


----------



## Viviana325

Added this two pairs to my CL collection , hope you all like them.
View attachment 269107


View attachment 269108


View attachment 269109


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

They're gorgeous...I especially love the RED...


----------



## ashakes

These came today in the mail. I  them!  I can't wait to wear them this weekend. 

The DHL man asked me if he should just take up permanent residence at my house. lol


----------



## ashakes

Jewelweed said:


> I first got the Decoltissimo, decided that CLs are just so darn sexy, I had to get another one. Just snagged the very last pair of nude simple pumps on NAP today!



I love those simple pumps. I had the decoltissimo and ended up exchanging them for the simple pump, but it's still a beautiful shoe. 

*FanAddict*, you did well...lots and lots of pretty shoes! 

*Viviana, *I already told you I love them, but I guess I'm biased. hehe

*iluvmanhattan*, congrats on your 1st pair! 

*shoecrazy*, those boots look hot and I have always loved those CLs, especially how NAP paired them w/ that DVF dress.

*Purse*, you did well too! lol  Are you sure you really need a winter coat?  I guess it depends where you are located at. Post pics when your fuchsia rolandos come!  It seems a few TPFers have gotten lucky with returns.  That's how I was able to snag mine and luckily they were in perfect condition too.


----------



## Viviana325

^^Ash I wrote shortly after^. U missed me...
I always see you in that forum and know how much you know about shoes..and they one that you received today are beautiful. Congrats!...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ashakes said:


> These came today in the mail. I  them! I can't wait to wear them this weekend.
> 
> The DHL man asked me if he should just take up permanent residence at my house. lol


 
hot hot hot


----------



## Viviana325

PurseEnthusiast said:


> They're gorgeous...I especially love the RED...



Thank you PurseEnthusiast. Can't wait to wear those..


----------



## catabie

ashakes said:


> These came today in the mail. I  them! I can't wait to wear them this weekend.
> 
> The DHL man asked me if he should just take up permanent residence at my house. lol


 
Gorgeous shoes, i have been eyeing on them everytime i visit NAP

that's halirious! my mom asks me the same thing; she was like does every mailman know you personally?

honestly, i think they do...they saw me from big belly pregnant and now flat tummy after baby's birth...and they ask me how's the baby doing. clearly they remember me


----------



## fendifemale

ashakes said:


> These came today in the mail. I  them! I can't wait to wear them this weekend.
> 
> The DHL man asked me if he should just take up permanent residence at my house. lol


sassy!


----------



## Stinas

Viviana325 said:


> Added this two pairs to my CL collection , hope you all like them.
> View attachment 269107
> 
> 
> View attachment 269108


All I can say is 




ashakes said:


> These came today in the mail. I  them!  I can't wait to wear them this weekend.
> 
> The DHL man asked me if he should just take up permanent residence at my house. lol



Ashakes...once again...can I raid your shoe closet? 
LOVE your choice as always!  Enjoy them!!!


----------



## JustChar

I'm embarrased to say, but I'm looking for some Manolos


----------



## Viviana325

Thanks Stinas,


----------



## blackbird

I have a new pair of Prada (simple black pumps with pointy toes..were $495 got them for $155!!) and Nine West (brown tortoise mary janes..real steal at $32!) that I got in Vegas which I need pictures of...but I just  bought these this morning :






Marc Jacob ballet flats...been looking for them for awhile!


----------



## iluvmnhattan

Thanks, ashakes! 

I want to invest in my first pair of CL's but need them to be classics that i can wear forever (but with a bit of "flair")...can anyone suggest a good one? THANKS!


----------



## blackbird

^ simple pumps (no pun intended) such as the Simple Pump, Gwenissima, Very Prive, or Decolletes in a solid color are going to be classics.


----------



## airmarket

aw, those mj ballet flats are cute!


----------



## brwneyedgrl

Here are pictures of my two recent purchases. I have a few outfits of what to wear w/them, but could use some more ideas about color suggestions, especially for the red ones. Thanks


----------



## nada

Wow, this is so cool and gorgeous! Love this red pair .


----------



## FanAddict

Update and PSA:

*I love my TB ballet flats - black calf with black leather logo detail. good for fall.
*Liked the Frye Veronicas but there was this weird distressing on the leather that I didn't like, so they went back 

PSA!!
Charles David Trio - I am getting these sent from the Chicago boutique, and they currently have all boots/booties at 20% off. The Trios are $345 regular, down to $276! I've seen this bootie in In Style and People Style Watch already...


----------



## cascratchfever

Thanks to the Deals and Steals forum, I got these Frye Villager Lace boots for $66!


----------



## Louis_4_Me

Wonderful purchases everyone!

My newest purchase:

Via Spigo 'Quickly velvet python' in black. no pics sorry but if you do an ebay search you might find them.

I got them at a local boutique marked from $200 to $55- score! lol hehe


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

2 pairs of Skechers!


----------



## travelbliss

Yesterday my Marc Jacobs Mouse flats arrived from Saks.....
I was curious about them, not really expecting to keep them, but they were surprisingly comfy for flats, and they made my big feet appear smaller !!
I know they were a keeper when the DH saw them and remarked at how cute they were !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   spouse approval, what else do you need ?   lol....

p.s.  forgive those ugly feet !!!!


----------



## truebluemelsue

These J Crew mary janes which I am positively obsessed with!:okay:


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

The CL Jaws are HOT HOT HOT!
Your shoe collection is amazing.  I love your tastes.  Congrats!



ashakes said:


> These came today in the mail. I  them! I can't wait to wear them this weekend.
> 
> The DHL man asked me if he should just take up permanent residence at my house. lol


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Love these.  I like how they are understated as compared to the regular louder bling bling emblem.  I might have to consider these.



FanAddict said:


> I can't believe I didn't buy any shoes today! Seriously though I've gone a bit nutty lately.
> 
> TB black on black ballet flats - I hope it's regular and not patent leather:


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Here are my recent buys....

CL Salopette 120
CL Fuschia Rolando, Suede
CL Nude Decolette
Red Chanel Wedge
LV Sneaker (b-day gift 
gucci red patent horsebit flat


----------



## JuneHawk

I got these today and they are super hot but I am thinking of returning them.  They are pretty high but they are also a bit tight around my toes.


June


----------



## Stinas

JuneHawk said:


> I got these today and they are super hot but I am thinking of returning them. They are pretty high but they are also a bit tight around my toes.
> 
> 
> June


 
Sooo nice! Too cute to pass up!
They look great!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

not actually shoes but slippers: Lulu Guinness


----------



## JuneHawk

I JUST ordered these babies from NM.  They were $535 but were on sale for $134.  I had to do some serious bargaining with my husband and I to promise this would be the last pair for a while (a couple of months).  It was just too good a bargain to pass up!  Now I can't wait for them to arrive!







June


----------



## ashakes

travelbliss said:


> Yesterday my Marc Jacobs Mouse flats arrived from Saks.....
> I was curious about them, not really expecting to keep them, but they were surprisingly comfy for flats, and they made my big feet appear smaller !!
> I know they were a keeper when the DH saw them and remarked at how cute they were !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   spouse approval, what else do you need ?   lol....
> 
> p.s.  forgive those ugly feet !!!!



*These look really cute, and your feet are not ugly! lol*



truebluemelsue said:


> These J Crew mary janes which I am positively obsessed with!:okay:



*Cute! I can see why you were obsessed with them.  I'm glad I'm not the only one that is OCD with certain things. hehe*



PurseEnthusiast said:


> Here are my recent buys....
> 
> CL Salopette 120
> CL Fuschia Rolando, Suede
> CL Nude Decolette
> Red Chanel Wedge
> LV Sneaker (b-day gift
> gucci red patent horsebit flat



*I love them all, but I especially  the fuchsia rolandos (haha), the nude decolletes, and the gucci flats.  Are the gucci ones comfy?*



JuneHawk said:


> I got these today and they are super hot but I am thinking of returning them.  They are pretty high but they are also a bit tight around my toes.
> 
> 
> June



*June, these look great on you. I love the nail polish color too! *



DeeDeeDelovely said:


> not actually shoes but slippers: Lulu Guinness



 *Those are cute slippers!

OMG I'm so loving this multi-quote thing.  I never knew how to do it, well I never read I should say how to do it, and then Vlad posted it in the new skin thread and I got all excited. lol
*


----------



## ashakes

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> hot hot hot



*Thanks Dee!*



catabie said:


> Gorgeous shoes, i have been eyeing on them everytime i visit NAP
> 
> that's halirious! my mom asks me the same thing; she was like does every mailman know you personally?
> 
> honestly, i think they do...they saw me from big belly pregnant and now flat tummy after baby's birth...and they ask me how's the baby doing. clearly they remember me



*Congrats on your baby!* *And, isn't it funny how they remember things? You should totally get them!  I did not wear them this past weekend like I had planned, but will very soon.  I guess that's the problem you sometimes run into when you have TOO MANY choices. lol*



fendifemale said:


> sassy!



*Thanks Fendi!*



Stinas said:


> All I can say is
> 
> Ashakes...once again...can I raid your shoe closet?
> LOVE your choice as always!  Enjoy them!!!



*Thanks Stinas. You are always so sweet!*



BlkLadyLaw said:


> The CL Jaws are HOT HOT HOT!
> Your shoe collection is amazing.  I love your tastes.  Congrats!



*Thanks BlkLadyLaw!  You can raid mine if I can raid yours? *


----------



## LavenderIce

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Love these. I like how they are understated as compared to the regular louder bling bling emblem. I might have to consider these.
> 
> 
> 
> FanAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I didn't buy any shoes today! Seriously though I've gone a bit nutty lately.
> 
> TB black on black ballet flats - I hope it's regular and not patent leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find the regular leather? I like the black on black too. The other is too flashy for me.
> 
> 
> 
> PurseEnthusiast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my recent buys....
> 
> CL Salopette 120
> CL Fuschia Rolando, Suede
> CL Nude Decolette
> Red Chanel Wedge
> LV Sneaker (b-day gift
> gucci red patent horsebit flat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great collection PurseE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JuneHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I JUST ordered these babies from NM. They were $535 but were on sale for $134. I had to do some serious bargaining with my husband and I to promise this would be the last pair for a while (a couple of months). It was just too good a bargain to pass up! Now I can't wait for them to arrive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wanted those too! It is a good deal, but I cannot bring myself to order another pair of shoes.
Click to expand...


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

*I love them all, but I especially  the fuchsia rolandos (haha), the nude decolletes, and the gucci flats.  Are the gucci ones comfy?*



Yes they are, I just broke them in the other day and I was in them all day long, and they didn't hurt my feet...they seem rather stiff, so I was pleasantly surprised by the comfort level...and I got like 5 comments on them that day, which always makes me feel better!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Thanks *Lavender*!!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Oh yea, btw...I recently discovered that my decolletes aren't nude, but camel instead. Just thought I'd clear that up so no one thinks i'm being deceitful....:s


----------



## La Vanguardia

Bought these this week and love them!

- Christian Louboutin "Peanut" wedges in color bronze
- Gucci sequined ballerinas in navy blue


----------



## angelie

love both


----------



## LVobsessed415

I just purchased two pairs of burberry rain boots and 2 pairs of michael kors leather ankle boots.


----------



## FanAddict

I ordered those through my NM SA - my store only carries the TB flats with the usual gold badge, so he did a charge send for me.



LavenderIce said:


> Where did you find the regular leather? I like the black on black too. The other is too flashy for me.


----------



## cjy

A pair of BCBG Max Azaria flats. I am also eyeing a pair of Terre Peck's. They have great shoes, very stylish!! I LOVE shoes!!!!


----------



## fashionispoison

via spiga boots on ebay. i can't wait to wear them!

pic from ebay


----------



## mychillywilly

I just got CL super Wallis in black and Rolande in black patent. I  both of them but the Super Wallis is half size too big, so it is going back.


----------



## Kamilla850

I should visit this thread more often...I am always too busy checking out the CL threads.  
Ashakes - Your jaws are awesome, I love them.  Congrats!  
Mychillywilly - love both.  Rolandes are so beautiful.


----------



## feifei87

I just bought Manolo Blahnik black patent mary janes (and I wore them out an hour after they arrived!)


----------



## Stinas

CL Helmut


----------



## handbag addict

CL Very Privee...



Jimmy Choo slingbacks...



Lanvin satin ballet flats and Alaia flats...


----------



## fendifemale

Stina those are delicious!


----------



## fendifemale

Antonio Melani's I found on clearance.


----------



## breakfast lover

I just got back from Chicago with 2 new pairs of Miu Miu flats and Tod's.


----------



## Stinas

fendifemale said:


> Stina those are delicious!



Thanks!


----------



## Tutu

These Stella McCartney booties(?). I only paid £56 for them!


----------



## shoes319

Tory Burch Amy pump!


----------



## meeowy

I got a pair of brown ballarina flats (Donald J Pliner) and black mid-calf boots (J.Crew).


----------



## krv

I bouth these last week from Bluefly. Love them but am still not too sure on how my toes look with the peep-toe (what do you think)?


----------



## hsl521

Your toes look fine! I LOVE that color!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

krv said:


> I bouth these last week from Bluefly. Love them but am still not too sure on how my toes look with the peep-toe (what do you think)?



you toes look fab...the color is haute


----------



## LavenderIce

krv, they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Lvmh_lvr

I just bought the Louis Vuitton Santa Barbara's! Loved it sooo much I bought them in Black AND Silver!!


----------



## hsl521

^^ Those are so gorgeous! please post some modeling pics


----------



## krv

thanks for your comments, I love the shoes too, you ladies are such enablers!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Nothing like the CL's most are posting .. buy just bought these yesterday.


----------



## Savannah

Lanvins, CL, and MB


----------



## Savannah




----------



## meeowy

Wow, Savannah.  That is quite a haul!  I especially like the red CL.  I want to see some model pics!


----------



## Stinas

Savannah said:


> Lanvins, CL, and MB




I love them all!
the CL flats are the most comfy flats ever!!!


----------



## Tutu

The heel is kind of low, but they're super comfy!


----------



## hsl521

Red Rolando




Turtle VP




Red VP




Nude VP




Mad Mary




Clichy 100mm




Camel Decollete 868 (These are going back)


----------



## Kamilla850

krv said:


> I bouth these last week from Bluefly. Love them but am still not too sure on how my toes look with the peep-toe (what do you think)?


 
KRV - I LOVE THOSE, they look fabulous on you.  I am on bluefly now looking for a pair.


----------



## foxycleopatra

hsl521 - what a haul!!....you did good!! wow I'd be throwing a party if I got ALL those CL's in one shipment. LOVE the Clichy 100 in particular (are those from Diabro?).


----------



## Kamilla850

HSL - nice!  I love every pair!  Congrats and enjoy!  

I agree about returning the decollettes, they are torture to wear.


----------



## hsl521

Thanks foxy and kamilla! Yes, the clichys are from diabro! I didn't have a chance to wear them out yet. I hope they are comfy!


----------



## 4LV

WOW, you are a lucky girl!


----------



## Stinas

hsl521 said:


> Red Rolando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtle VP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red VP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude VP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clichy 100mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camel Decollete 868 (These are going back)


 
Im soooo jealous right now!!
Your sooo lucky you got your hands on the Nude Prives!  and lets not talk about the Mad Mary...im madly in love with them!!!!


----------



## ssangit

Tory Burch Reva Flats on it's way!  I sure hope they run TTS!


----------



## hsl521

Thank you! 

Stinas, I think the Mad Marys are available at some Barneys but you have to hurry!!


----------



## LavenderIce

HSL--Your feet are now officially bad-ass!


----------



## ashakes

hsl, love them all!   You have been a busy girl. lol  Do you have a modeling pic of the clichys?

I think I'm going crazy like Kamilla and I have the black Mad Mary and I am picking up the beige this weekend. lol


----------



## hsl521

Thanks Lavender and Ashakes!

Here's a quick shot with the clichys!







I just received these


----------



## fatefullotus

hsl521 said:


> Here's a quick shot with the clichys!



Fab clichy's. HSL!  I can't wait for the return of the thick-heeled clichys, but I'm glad CL brought back this Clichy from his archive!


----------



## fatefullotus

Savannah said:


>



*Savannah*, these are fantastic!!!  I love shoes that are a bit different from the current trend.  I hope you post modeling pics!


----------



## lovespeonies

Stinas said:


> Im soooo jealous right now!!
> Your sooo lucky you got your hands on the Nude Prives! and lets not talk about the Mad Mary...im madly in love with them!!!!


 
Where did you get the red Rolandos?  They are beautiful.


----------



## hsl521

^^ I got them from Saks. They are also available at Barneys. You should hurry! They are selling out pretty quickly... I saw them yesterday at Saks Beverly Hills too!


----------



## lovespeonies

hsl - thank you!  I'm going to return the camel patent decollete 868, which are torturous on my feet and order the red rolandos instead!


----------



## Kamilla850

HSL - I came back to drool all over your shoes.  I love every pair.  Especially the clichy, where did you find them?  I haven't seen the clichy in a long time.  Please share.


----------



## kellykapoor

I just got these boots yesterday:
http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/17926131.html
...found them at Neiman Marcus Last Call for $120


----------



## hsl521

thanks kamilla!! I bought the clichys from diabro.net. They have a 5.5 and a 9 left HURRY!! Reasonable price-$555. Fast shipping!!


----------



## hsl521

^^ Kamilla, I just PM'ed you with more info. ^^


----------



## Kamilla850

Asha - it's hard to resist CL shoes!  Do you love the black mad marys?

Thanks for the tip HSL!  I just placed an order.  You inspired me!  I have always loved the thick heeled clichy but unfortunately have not been able to find it anywhere.  But now that I see yours, I love them.  They look like a great alternative to the simple pump.


----------



## Kamilla850

My latest purchase, the CL Anemone.  I am so in love with this shoe.


----------



## Butterfly*

They're all gorgeous, *HSL*! 

----
*Kamilla* - _Love_ your Anemones!  Though, we'd all love to see them paired with an outfit! 

BTW, Does the bow seem to get in the way at all (can you feel the weight of it)?


----------



## meeowy

Wow, Kamilla, those are show stoppers!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks Butterfly!  I am thinking that these are shoes for special occassions only, ie weddings, fancy parties, etc. and I am thinking of pairing them with simple short dresses so that the focus can be directed on the shoes.  
So far the bow does not seem to be a problem, but I have only walked around in them for a few minutes.  

Thank you for your nice comment Meeowy.


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla850 said:


> My latest purchase, the CL Anemone.  I am so in love with this shoe.



Kamilla those look GREAT! on you!  Congrats!
Hey...how do you like your Mad Marys?  How do they size?(Which CL do they compare to>?)  Im thinking of getting a pair...actually found a pair on ebay & couldnt help but bid on them  Are they comfy>?
Thanks!


----------



## Kamilla850

Stinas - thanks!  
I love the Mad Marys.  I bought the same size as my decollettes, so one full size up from my usual non CL size.  I hope you win them, they are great shoes.


----------



## vintagelove

the classic black leather/ patent toe chanel flats... so excited, i've been wanting them forever


----------



## FanAddict

Absolutely stunning, *Kamilla*!!! Those are guaranteed show-stoppers!!


----------



## FanAddict

Mine are ordered, not shipped yet:

Miu Miu banana heel grey suede and black patent booties
Miu Miu double-strap black patent Mary Janes


----------



## Filifjonka

YSL


----------



## poshchick

These aren't Christian Louboutin, and aren't even designer but I like them! 

http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb28/poshchick22/IMG00009.jpg

I think I've done the picture properly?


----------



## meeowy

FanAddict, I have been eye-ing those Miu Miu Mary Jane forever.  Please let me know what you think of them when they arrived!  I keep thinking the heels are a little bit high for me...


----------



## Lilana

I got my hands on two great pairs of shoes this week!! No real-life pics yet but will post some soon.

First black suede Lady Gres Christian Louboutins. I **love** these so much, they've got a bit of a 50s vibe to them IMO and they go so well with dresses/skirts. I picked them up from Harvey Nicks in London which quite recently got it's own Louboutin concession.  They'd always stocked the shoes but this is now a dedicated space.

Anyone living in/visiting London should pop there if they don't make it to the Louboutin boutique! It's a nice little closed off area with SO many different styles (including tdf but expensive crocodile Very Prives in black, puple and green!! In fact my black suede Lady Gres was only at Harvey Nicks they didn't have any at the Louboutin boutique itself!

Second are patent black flats from Alexander McQueen. I'm a huge McQueen fan and loved the zip detail on these flats, though I've removed the little skulls that hang on the back. Probably not to everyone's taste but I think if you like the edgier things McQueen does you'll like these. Got them from the bond st. store which is fabulous, the SAs are all so friendly and the clothes are just fabulous! 

I'm now waiting for some Patent Black Very Prives with pewter coloured tip from mytheresa.com


----------



## Kamilla850

Congrats Liliana, I love both of your choices.  The flats are really cute, and I usually don't like flats.  Enjoy!

Thanks Fanaddict!  I love your miu mius, I have always wanted the mary jane but they sold out so quickly.  Congrats!


----------



## windycityaj

Gray mary janes by Steve Madden.  About a 2.5 inch heel so definitely okay for work.


Anne


----------



## FanAddict

meeowy said:


> FanAddict, I have been eye-ing those Miu Miu Mary Jane forever.  Please let me know what you think of them when they arrived!  I keep thinking the heels are a little bit high for me...



*meeowy* I will be sure to come back with a fit report once I get them in my hands! (hopefully no fingerprints on the patent lol). I love higher heels and actually find them more comfortable for my arches than flats...I think I've been gradually inching up higher too, because 3" heels just seem so short to me these days...



Kamilla850 said:


> Thanks Fanaddict!  I love your miu mius, I have always wanted the mary jane but they sold out so quickly.  Congrats!



Thanks, *Kamilla*! I love the other colors that came out but I'm glad that I got the blacks after all. I just hope they fit


----------



## airmarket

sensible flats for work  and just having fun too!


----------



## shoecrazy

Lilana - I love both pairs of shoes. I've been eying those Alexander McQueen flats on Net-A-Porter for a while. Do they run true to size?


----------



## glossie

my recent haul from gojane


----------



## ashakes

Kamilla850 said:


> My latest purchase, the CL Anemone.  I am so in love with this shoe.



*HOT! They look so amazing on you.  Good luck with the 120 mm heel though. LOL  You have more practice than I do though. hehe*



FanAddict said:


> Miu Miu banana heel grey suede and black patent booties
> Miu Miu double-strap black patent Mary Janes



*These are both great.  I had the black patent MJs a while back and already sold them, but they are very cute and very easy to wear.   Enjoy! *



Lilana said:


> First black suede Lady Gres Christian Louboutins. I **love** these so much, they've got a bit of a 50s vibe to them IMO and they go so well with dresses/skirts.
> 
> (including tdf but expensive crocodile Very Prives in black, puple and green!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now waiting for some Patent Black Very Prives with pewter coloured tip from mytheresa.com



*Love all of your choices!  The Lady Gres is so classy chic to me and I have the patent VPs from mytheresa so I'm a fan of those too. lol  I actually wore them yesterday for the 1st time!  Do you have a photo of the McQueen flats?*



airmarket said:


> sensible flats for work  and just having fun too!



*These are super comfy and go with everything.  You will love them!*


glossie said:


> my recent haul from gojane


*
That is quite a haul! Love all the different color choices too!!!


Hsl, the clichys look amazing on you.  I wanted them a while back too, but my size was never available.   Oh well, lucky for me there is always another pair I'm lusting after. lol

Kamilla, I do love the black mad mary. I wore them on Friday night and received many compliments.  One girl told me "no offense, they are kind of scary", but I did not pay attention to her as she is a rude you know what anyways. LOL  I actually picked up the beige ones this weekend.  They were on hold for me forever so I could try them on in person, and when I got there, some other SA had sold them from under my SA's nose!!!!  I was clearly ticked, but luckily my awesome SA found me another pair and had them sent right over.  
*


----------



## ashakes

Oh, and I will update my additions here shortly.  I'm still have been a lazy girl and have not sent my camera in to get fixed.  Luckily, my sister has a great one and I'm going to visit on Wednesday evening for some trick or treating w/ my little nieces so I will try to update the new additions from the last few weeks sometime here soon.  I guess I have been somewhat bad, but it doesn't feel like it only b/c I haven't been sharing with you guys. LOL


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## elizabethk

I bought these in brown, they are so comfy!
(Hogan brown coquette)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00141cat000149cat000226cat11560736cat14470755


----------



## ledaatomica

^ I love that.  A shoe named coquette, and indeed it is !


----------



## glossie

ashakes said:


> *That is quite a haul! Love all the different color choices too!!!*


 
 thanks, i love variety but i'm still a pointy flats gal. i'm outside the States so i've to make full use of the shipping costs. they're going real cheap anyway; but well - they're man-made material.


----------



## amnA-

Paradise by Gina - 

they go with almost everything i have


----------



## LeeMiller

Giuseppe Zanottis for work.  I hope they fit, I haven't tried this brand before!


----------



## eskimo*gem

£25 from asos.com, bargain!!


----------



## blackbird

^ That's it? Holy crap that's a great deal! Congratulations! They look fabulous


----------



## pisdapisda79




----------



## chai15

i like pointed shoes with pointed heels... more sexier...


----------



## meeowy

a pair of suede flats for me:


----------



## shoecrazy

^^^ Oooh - I like those!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I have finally managed to find a brand new pair of Christian Louboutin Fiorellino shoes in my size  They're so confortable!!!!


----------



## FanAddict

*BrasilianBabe*, I have always loved that shoe so much and remember really craving the green - congratulations, they're gorgeous!

I finally got around to taking pics of my Miu Miu Vernice Chic black double-strap Mary Janes (*meeowy* this is for you!). Gorgeous shoes, probably just the tiniest bit tight in the toe box, but overall very comfortable. And I love the toe cleavage! The heels are high but the platform as usual makes them easier to wear. I just found a pair in 38.5 on eBay...hmmm we'll see if I need to keep the 38's if I win that auction 

I also scored a classic (I wonder if it was a mistake?) at NM's First Mark - the MB Campari Mary Janes in black, which I don't think I've ever seen on sale:






And I also snagged a pair of Miu Miu black patent peeptoe pumps that have been on NM forever - don't know how I feel about the knockoff red sole, but I'll see once I get them.






(what is it with me and black patent lately, lol?? I'm obsessed)

I am SO IRRITATED that I didn't buy the Loeffler Randall Matilde boots while I was at it  - NM had all sizes in cuio AND black and I let them slip out of my shopping cart.


----------



## blackbird

^ I was surprised also that I saw the Camparis on sale yesterday. I didn't buy as I have a pair of Lumiani in black patent that look just like them.  It is such a sexy shoe though!

And those ones in your attachment are really hot! I want them so badly, but the closest I've come is finding them in baby blue in a 9.5 at a Barneys New York Outlet. If only they were at least one full size smaller! I really want them in black though in my size (US 8) and not spend a fortune on them.


----------



## LeeMiller

BB, do the Christian Louboutin Fiorellinos run true to size?  I'm usually a 39 in closed toe Manolos but a 38.5 in Sedarby.  CLs I'm all over the place I think.  Love those shoes!!

FanAddict congratulations on the Manolos!  I have the same pair.  Love them even though I never wear them!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Coach Debbie Thongs


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

*FanAddict*, thanks! Congrats on purchasing those Camparis, i've got one of those but in pink too, i find them quite confortable and wish i had placed an order for one of those in black too. The savings would've been so good!!!

*LeeMiller*, yes, i think the Fiorellinos are true to size


----------



## Stinas

Stewart Weitzman Fever Pump









Christian Louboutin Mad Mary









Brian Atwood









Uggs - I gave into the Ugg craze! lol


----------



## fatefullotus

*Stinas*, you naughty girl!  I love them all, except the Uggs (you know I'm a heels girl!).  

They all look lovely on you!


----------



## Stinas

fatefullotus said:


> *Stinas*, you naughty girl! I love them all, except the Uggs (you know I'm a heels girl!).
> 
> They all look lovely on you!


 
I was being bad wed. lol  Yeah, im not a 100% on the Uggs.  My SA gave me 30% off lol so i dove in.  Might end up selling them on ebay.  I need to buy a flat boot or at least a low one.  
Thanks!


----------



## Kamilla850

My latest purchases, not sure how I feel about these.  I think that they are probably going back.  I think that I should really stick to Christian Louboutin.  Here are the Roger Vivier Beige Suede Pilgrim Pumps with the curved heel, and the Roger Vivier python bow platform.  Any opinions?


----------



## lovespeonies

Kamilla - I like the Vivier shoes.  They look very lush - don't wear them in the rain!  I think that they're very sophisticated, but the buckle adds a little bit of an edge.  Also, the curved heel is sexy.  However, I don't absolutely love the other pair.


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla850 said:


> My latest purchases, not sure how I feel about these. I think that they are probably going back. I think that I should really stick to Christian Louboutin. Here are the Roger Vivier Beige Suede Pilgrim Pumps with the curved heel, and the Roger Vivier python bow platform. Any opinions?


They are cute, but you will probably be more happy with Louboutin.  lol  We always are.
I think I like the Python bow better.


----------



## FanAddict

Kamilla, I love your RV pumps and the BF python bows are beeeeyoootiful! I've taken a CL break this season so I'm pulling for the underdogs


----------



## mich327

Kamilla, I love those python bow pumps!


----------



## devinesgirl2004

I just got these Marc Jacobs Mouse Flats from my favorite online shoe store!!


----------



## Jahpson

well its _about_ to be Ugg boots, Chanel Flats and some knee high boots.


----------



## cjy

devinesgirl2004 said:


> I just got these Marc Jacobs Mouse Flats from my favorite online shoe store!!


I like those shoes. Now where is your fav on line store???


----------



## meeowy

*Fanaddict*, you are such a darling!  I got to search for those shoes now!  Thanks for the feedbacks.


----------



## devinesgirl2004

cjy said:


> I like those shoes. Now where is your fav on line store???


 
Zappos! Free overnight shipping and returns!


----------



## Glynis

I bought these Fendi shoes in a half price sale recently. They are so comfy and I love the hidden platform, makes me much taller! 






and these CLs on Ebay a few weeks ago, I just can't walk in these, the front is too low for me.


----------



## cjy

devinesgirl2004 said:


> Zappos! Free overnight shipping and returns!


 

I know, How IS IT that they can litterly put a package at your door the next morning!
Their shipping is awesome.


----------



## LavenderIce

Glynis--the Fendi is beautiful!


----------



## Alva

Hi

I  bought this Dollhouse boots past week.


----------



## Velouria

I had a Kurt Geiger moment 
Now lusting after the CL Lapono and Chanel flats.


----------



## omgblonde

From ASOS.com, I'm shocked at how comfy these are to walk in!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

miss sixty boots


----------



## mgdinosaur

Chanel Camellia slides 







Chanel Bow Pumps


----------



## mgdinosaur

Ann Demeulemeester Glove Kid Flats


----------



## Noegirl05

Glynis, those CL's are hot... I'm looking for that exact pair!


----------



## FanAddict

*meeowy*, no problem whatsoever 

*mgdinosaur*...omg your Chanels are _SO SWEET_ I'm in love! And your ADs are very unique too (I couldn't pull those off, but then again I couldn't rock your skinnies like you do!)


----------



## mgdinosaur

*FanAddict*, thank you.. I've been wanting those ADs for ages. The store finally agreed to lower their price to match US retail + tax.. and I'm going out of the Aus so I can claim the GST.. I'm so happy.. perfect time to get them..

I love your electric blue simple pumps.. but NAP doesn't have my size.. and your new miu miu patent pumps are very very cute.. I love the pink soles..


----------



## victoshieh

I just bought a pair of Christian Louboutin black pumps ('Simple 85') from Saks. They are a classic and I am beginning to develop a Louboutin obsession...help!


----------



## Siesta

Lanvin flat boots, Sue London flats, Satore riding boots


----------



## Savannah

mgdinosaur, love your Chanels, they look great on you. Where did you get the bow pump?


----------



## miami.one

tan/beige/weird fabric flats





broke them out today




=)


----------



## shmoo88

I've been a little crazy on NM private night and than ebay has been calling my name out!

THese are my shoe gals Christine's pic of what I bought. Her picture are better than the ones I've taken.

These are super comfy! i was suprised, but they are great. I just love these.















Louboutins $530 and Manolos $550 (these were on sale)







My super ebay finds:

$125





 $200






$120


----------



## mgdinosaur

Savannah said:


> mgdinosaur, love your Chanels, they look great on you. Where did you get the bow pump?


 
Thank you!! I got it off eBay, actually. It's got NM stickers still. I can give you the style number if you want, just let me know!

They are very comfy, but I haven't worn them out of the house yet.


----------



## tsjmom

I just got a pair of knee high Ralph Lauren black leather and suede 4" heel boots at Nordstroms.  I'm so happy with myself b/c they were originally $350 but I got them for less than $150 (had a $40 Nordstrom rewards certificate to bring it down to that).  They were the very last pair they had, and I was amazed they had it in my size (9.5).

As an aside, I tried on several less $ boots to compare (I'm not in the same category as most of you), but the RL were so worth the cost b/c they were much more comfortable and better made.  It was a good learning experience for me, although I should've known better since I'm 40


----------



## friponne

Oh my, I would kill for those!!!    Please please where did you get them?



mgdinosaur said:


> Ann Demeulemeester Glove Kid Flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294176
> 
> 
> View attachment 294177
> 
> 
> View attachment 294178
> 
> 
> View attachment 294179
> 
> 
> View attachment 294180


----------



## mgdinosaur

I got them from Assin, a boutique in Melbourne selling avant garde stuff. I've been eyeing them for a while, but it seems that they will never go for lower than the current retail, and nowhere else in the world have I managed to find them. I looked at monamoore, barneys, lazzari, yoox, etc.. but none.. haha..

It retails for AU$765..

They have size 38 and size 38.5 left. 

www.assin.com.au

You can contact them and ask for Ann Demeulemeester Glove Nero Flats Model number 378. It's not in the online shop.


----------



## purse4u

elongreach said:


> My very expensive D&Gs


 

OMG I love those shoes-I bought them & returned them (rationalizing from another buy) - beautiful - that is one sexy shoe & they were comfy w/ the strap - im sure youll enjoy them!


----------



## blackbird

Just bought these today for $225 (to hopefully erase the stench of my current PayPal claim about a damaged pair of CL I bought):


----------



## Zophie

I just bought some Taryn Rose brown sandals on NM for like $50 on clearance.  I've never bought them before but they do seem very comfortable.


----------



## chloe-babe

I just got these louboutins, they are very comfortable, which you would not think


----------



## priiin

Black/red CL Architeks


----------



## Suzzeee

Chie Mihara Vudu's - these are so cute and comfortable and look great with jeans and work clothes - always a plus.  I swear I wore them the first time for a full day of meetings in LA and they were very comfortable and oh, so cute.


----------



## lolaluvsu

just today


----------



## razorbackbelle0

$170 Manolos! Normally $700... Thank God for Neiman's sale!


----------



## pisdapisda79

These are stunning



razorbackbelle0 said:


> $170 Manolos! Normally $700... Thank God for Neiman's sale!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Cole Haan's


----------



## lothlorien14

Christian Louboutin Iowa patents. Snagged on ebay for £60! Love them...


----------



## blackbird

Snagged for $225 off eBay:


----------



## sasa4

brown patent lanvin ballerina flats in lanvin hk. they had 30% off and i could not resist.


----------



## lightblue84

lanvin navy blue ballerina flats


----------



## Fearnotsomuch

Ordered these from J.Crew today, can't wait to get them!


----------



## stevenash

Black kid leather Louboutin very prives in the 85 mm (I think?) heel.


----------



## FanAddict

MB magenta Csamra pumps - I love this color so much more than the CL magenta Simples and got it for much less on sale at NM  I'm confused, though, because they have the 100th anniversary stamp, which I thought would be an exclusive style...but I've seen these at BG too...


----------



## devinesgirl2004

Manolo Blahnik Open-toe Mary Janes in Nude....$380! Not a steal but better then $550.


----------



## indi3r4

just got myself a BCBG Parven in Ivory for $68.. reg $225





got a red BCBG emlyn also as an early Xmas present from my BF





i'm loving it!


----------



## Edrine

devinesgirl2004 said:


> Manolo Blahnik Open-toe Mary Janes in Nude....$380! Not a steal but better then $550.


 

these shoes are gorgeous!!im thinking of getting them how do they run???


----------



## gemruby41

I got these manolos.


----------



## chances88

I just bought these even though I'm suppose to be on a shoe ban, but I have the purse to match even though I would probably never wear them together.


----------



## priiin

I opened a present early..Christian Louboutin Bourge Zeppa suede boots, in Chocolate. 





http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1198548976144&ev19=1:3


----------



## Noegirl05

PrIiin~ Girl those are my dream boots!!!!! OMG!!!!


----------



## devinesgirl2004

Edrine said:


> these shoes are gorgeous!!im thinking of getting them how do they run???


 
This style is true to size for me....because of the open-toe. Any closed toes - I'm 1/2 or a whole size up. Good luck!


----------



## miss gucci

priin those boots are gorgeous..i'm thinking getting one of these..


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Got a pair of Manolo Blahnik Floran and Campari for Christmas...I am returning the Campari...the bronze is faded on some parts of the right shoe
Floran




Bronze Campari


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

gemruby41 said:


> I got these manolos.


 
love em...i was thinking about getting those in silver.


----------



## Milana

razorbackbelle0 said:


> $170 Manolos! Normally $700... Thank God for Neiman's sale!


 

WOW.... so jealous!


----------



## ColdSteel

I got these at Neiman Marcus for I believe $270
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...11&prodIndex=11&listSize=34&categoryId=544269


----------



## Rondafaye

Used the revolveclothing.com discount code of *DCREVOLVEH07* for 25 percent off and got these Stuart Weitzman Honoroll pumps for $88.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I was spoilt last week during Christmas and did a bit of splurging during the sales as well, these have been my most recent footcandy acquisitions 








Burberry high heels and Miu Miu brogue pumps








Robert Robert satin/leather slingbacks and Spanish Leather pumps








Baker Pauletta shoes in 2 different colour combos





Baker Princess shoes


----------



## lolaluvsu

*wow, compared with the bargains you all got, i feel bad for paying retail for mine. but *
*i  them just the same.*


----------



## Rondafaye

^^Those are gorgeous. The color is fantastic.^^


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Ok it is not just all about Louboutin and Manolo and other high end shoes for me...I do buy other things.

Here are some new Steve Madden gold glitter shoes and 2 platform slingback pumps from Spiegel catalog in gray and purple.


----------



## LV Luvr

Lovemyshoes is having a HUGE sale...40% off their sale prices! Had to get a few everyday pairs. One of my favorite brand is Guess so I got 4 pairs and 1 other pair all under $150! My Carries by Guess are normally $100 and they were on sale for $33! I'm so excited!


----------



## Tiffany_Darling

_Christian Louboutin Bourge Zeppa suede boots_


----------



## purse4u

lolaluvsu said:


> *wow, compared with the bargains you all got, i feel bad for paying retail for mine. but *
> *i  them just the same.*


 
I really love your blue shoes & a bit new to CL's - what are they called & how is the fit - I adore the round toe and the color!


----------



## jessdressed

ordered the Coach Maxene boots in clay. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## peace43

Uggs Locarno in brown  - ordered them a few days ago - they should arrive tomorrow!

And today I was bad and ordered Frye Campus short boots in blazer brown to celebrate the new year.  (I already have these exact same boots in black and love them and I always liked the blazer brown- (kind of an oiled dark brown).

I told my DH I was going to be good and not buy anything for awhile... oh well!!!


----------



## lolaluvsu

purse4u said:


> I really love your blue shoes & a bit new to CL's - what are they called & how is the fit - I adore the round toe and the color!


 

they are the electric blue patent leather simple pumps in 70mm. oh, they do run a bit small.


----------



## mewlicious

Dior Ethnic Flats from their fall sale... Sales, you rock


----------



## blackbird

^ I was thinking about getting those in brown, but decided not to. What do you think of them?

I saw on my BG account that these just shipped and I should have them early next week:


----------



## poshchick

Not designer, just from Office, but I kinda like them! Feel free to criticise! lol  

I liked them a lot so got them in two colours... 

eek sorry I don't know how to make them smaller??


----------



## mewlicious

blackbird said:


> ^ I was thinking about getting those in brown, but decided not to. What do you think of them?
> 
> I saw on my BG account that these just shipped and I should have them early next week:



The leather is really comfortable on them. They're replacing a pair of old flats I wore into the ground (literally). I plan to do the same to these  Yet again you have to size up on them. Dior's one failure is not doing consistent sizing. ush:

Cute CLs!


----------



## stylized

Poshchick - do you mind sharing the brand name of your shoes?  I love them!


----------



## lebagfairy

Got these Christian Dior Cannage Slouch boots on sale for half off


----------



## blackbird

mewlicious said:


> The leather is really comfortable on them. They're replacing a pair of old flats I wore into the ground (literally). I plan to do the same to these  Yet again you have to size up on them. Dior's one failure is not doing consistent sizing. ush:
> 
> Cute CLs!



really? you have to size up for the Dior ballet flats?

I have yet to buy a pair of Dior shoes, but in the heels I've consistently been a half a size down.

thanks for the  compliment on the CL!


----------



## poshchick

stylized said:


> Poshchick - do you mind sharing the brand name of your shoes? I love them!


 

Hey, not at all, I was sure I put it in the original post? They are from Office, I am in the uk so not sure if they have any where you are? 

Heres the link: 

http://www.office.co.uk/womens/office_(w)/razor_edge/37/4515/12208/1

HTH

x


----------



## Bitten

A pair of Kate Spade Gwennies in ruby patent.  Not sure if I'm going to keep or return yet, need to take home and try on with everything...


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

I ordered these from eLuxury last week... they should arrive today!!!!!! I'm even more excited about them after seeing your pics!!!!! Woo hOOO!!!!!!











Dior Ethnic Flats from their fall sale... Sales, you rock [/quote]


----------



## mewlicious

blackbird said:


> really? you have to size up for the Dior ballet flats?
> 
> I have yet to buy a pair of Dior shoes, but in the heels I've consistently been a half a size down.
> 
> thanks for the  compliment on the CL!



It seems to be par for the course. Sandals I can stay within my size, but ballet flats definitely a size up in the 5 pairs I've tried on/owned. ush:


----------



## stylized

Thanks PoshChick!  You probably did list the brand in your original post, I probably just missed it!


----------



## poshchick

No problem! Did you see the link? Where are you based.. that's too bad if you can't get them?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

blackbird said:


> ^ I was thinking about getting those in brown, but decided not to. What do you think of them?
> 
> I saw on my BG account that these just shipped and I should have them early next week:


 
i am a sucka for cl espadrilles


----------



## blackbird

^ me too! I'm not sure what it is about them. I already own 3 pairs not counting that 4th one!


----------



## ewhitake

A pair of CL Lapana booties in that beautiful electric blue color.  Got the on ebay but haven't arrived yet.  I can hardly wait!


----------



## surlygirl

Ordered these Giuseppe Zanotti pumps from the Revolve sale. I have them in the black patent/gold combo as well, but paid full price for those last spring at NM. I hope they're not too similar. Love this shoe!


----------



## Cristina

I ordered these leopard-print Louboutins and these Miu Miu sandals, both on sale at Barneys.  I'm going to keep just one pair (I've bought way too many pairs of shoes lately), or return both if I don't like them.


----------



## mewlicious

You got the leopard on sale?! OMG Christina... you are my shoe goddess right now. I adore those


----------



## Cristina

mewlicious said:


> You got the leopard on sale?! OMG Christina... you are my shoe goddess right now. I adore those


 


They're still at Barneys, under the regular Louboutin section - the Web site doesn't show them as being marked down, but according to the ladies in the CL sub forum, they are.

The leopard is available in 5, 6, 7.5, 8 and 10.  Go go go!


----------



## Stinas

surlygirl said:


> Ordered these Giuseppe Zanotti pumps from the Revolve sale. I have them in the black patent/gold combo as well, but paid full price for those last spring at NM. I hope they're not too similar. Love this shoe!


I LOVE LOVE LOVE these!!!
I have the black/gold combo, which i paid full price for too.  
They are soo comfy!


----------



## poshchick

Hey girls... bought these today - hope you don't mind me intruding with my 'non designer' purchases!


----------



## catcat

Very nice, designer, non designer who cares !


I got two pairs of ballet flats today...(ordered a pair of miu miu boots and have two pairs of CL's on their way to me)....:shame:


----------



## poshchick

Oooh what CL's? I've got my eye on a pair on ebay - hoping I catch them for a good price!


----------



## chances88

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Ok it is not just all about Louboutin and Manolo and other high end shoes for me...I do buy other things.
> 
> Here are some new Steve Madden gold glitter shoes and 2 platform slingback pumps from Spiegel catalog in gray and purple.



I love those glitter gold steve maddens such a fun shoe! I may have to check those out once I get off my shoe ban!


----------



## WhrdRestOfMeGo

I just bought these Coach millie boots! They haven't even had their maiden voyage yet! They are my first designer pair of shoes.


----------



## Rondafaye

I finally found the boots I wanted on sale, thanks to the ladies on TPF who advised that I should call Stuart Weitzman boutiques. They were $405 at Zappos, got them for $150!


----------



## dallas

My darlin' husband bought these for me...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

WhrdRestOfMeGo said:


> I just bought these Coach millie boots! They haven't even had their maiden voyage yet! They are my first designer pair of shoes.


oh my nerd! love em


----------



## fendifemale

poshchick said:


> Hey girls... bought these today - hope you don't mind me intruding with my 'non designer' purchases!


*Ithem!*


----------



## fendifemale

WhrdRestOfMeGo said:


> I just bought these Coach millie boots! They haven't even had their maiden voyage yet! They are my first designer pair of shoes.


TOO CUTE!


----------



## elle tee

Mine were white patent Louboutin ballet flats with black/grey graffiti pattern on sale at Bergdorf's.  Can't wait for winter to be over, so I can wear them.  Wish I had a picture to show you girls, I just love these shoes!


----------



## Noegirl05

dallas said:


> My darlin' husband bought these for me...


 

LOOOOOOVVVVEEEE these!


----------



## Cristina

dallas said:


> My darlin' husband bought these for me...


 
H O T!


----------



## aliceali

My recent purchase, DRIES VAN NOTEN black leather pumps. I love them, comfortable, goes good with most of my outfit. I think I will buy more shoes from Dries Van Noten.


----------



## catcat

Congrats I have not bought any DVN shoes yet good to know they are comfy.

I just received these in the mail:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/so-i-coudnt-resist-here-they-are-229822.html


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Thanks Chances!  I have Louboutins in silver glitter but didn't feel like spending that kind of loot on gold glitter which I don't think I will wear very often at all.  They are very comfy and better yet affordable!



dallas said:


> My darlin' husband bought these for me...


 
gotta love a husband who buys you shoes...



poshchick said:


> Hey girls... bought these today - hope you don't mind me intruding with my 'non designer' purchases!


 
cute shoes are cute shoes! I love seeing more variety and more practical items posted!


----------



## mewlicious

dallas said:


> My darlin' husband bought these for me...



Your darlin' husband knows how to get a woman some hot shoes!  them!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

my lastest goodies

Pucci sponge slides...wearing these mugs as house slippers






CL Menorca


----------



## lebagfairy

catcat said:


>


 

Love these CatCat!


----------



## dallas

DeeDee, the color of your CL's is incredible.. love them.


----------



## chances88

Here's the knockoff booties I bought awhile back. Excuse the background I just moved!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

dallas said:


> DeeDee, the color of your CL's is incredible.. love them.


thanks, dallas.


----------



## chances88

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Thanks Chances!  I have Louboutins in silver glitter but didn't feel like spending that kind of loot on gold glitter which I don't think I will wear very often at all.  They are very comfy and better yet affordable!
> 
> I totally feel you! I will buy a knockoff/slash copy of a expensive especially if it's trendy shoe!


----------



## Marniem

I love my new shoes they are a knock off but still very nice!


----------



## Rondafaye

I just bought these cute Steve Maddens marked down from $129.99 to $59.99, plus an extra 15 percent off.


----------



## Marniem

Love your new boots what are you going to wear them with?


----------



## venusfly

Several Manolo Blahniks odered from Saks and Neiman's on the way. Don't know if they'll all fit though becaue this year MB sizing seem to be all across the board. Usually I'm a 40 but this year I might take anything froma 39 to a 40 depending on the style of MB's.


----------



## brtracy

I just ordered the Christian Dior Flat in a gold color, don't know if it will be comfortable or not... we will see


----------



## toiletduck

I just scored a pair of Coach Maxene boots in black for 50% off!


----------



## priiin

I ordered Tory Burch 'Grier Logo' leather sandals


----------



## Stinas

Dior Boots


----------



## priiin

Stinas, love those! Are they comfy?


----------



## Stinas

priiin said:


> Stinas, love those! Are they comfy?


Thanks!!!
I just bought them today, so I really dont know, but the heel is not crazy high, so they should be. lol  
I HAD to get them today because I have problems finding Premier designer boots because my calfs are big(not huge) but usually designer boots are made for ultra skinny legs...anyways...these amazingly fit so i had to get them.  Got them from neimans for 465 from 1,045 something like that.  I love them and cant wait to wear them!
They have a lot more there too! pm me if you want my SA name.


----------



## fendifemale

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> my lastest goodies
> 
> Pucci sponge slides...wearing these mugs as *house slippers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL Menorca


I despise you. LOL! Love that shade of green.


----------



## toiletduck

Ok, so yesterday I posted here and wrote that I got the Coach Maxene boots for 50% off. Wellllllllll......today I went shopping again and came back with a pair of pink leather Lanvin ballet flats AND a pair of red peep-toe patent Choo sling backs with a gold heel and both were for 40% off.  Will post pics when I can find my camera..

I am officially on a shoe-ban until spring!!!


----------



## toiletduck

*stinas:* those are HOT boots! yow!


----------



## Cristina

I'm returning the Miu Miu sandals (uncomfortable right when I tried them on) and the Louboutin wedges (too big with the slingback and too much toe cleavage) to Barneys.

Instead I bought these at Saks   Finally!


----------



## dallas

^ A Holy Grail shoe that you will love forever... now get to that supermarket. I'm so glad you got them.


----------



## blackbird

Cristina...love them! I'm so jealous!  I think of Carrie Bradshaw *every* time I see those shoes!

Stinas, I LOVE your boots!


----------



## Cristina

LOL *dallas*  Well, I should hit up Target tonight... 

Thank you, *blackbird!*


----------



## Stinas

blackbird said:


> Cristina...love them! I'm so jealous!  I think of Carrie Bradshaw *every* time I see those shoes!
> 
> Stinas, I LOVE your boots!


Thanks



Cristina said:


> I'm returning the Miu Miu sandals (uncomfortable right when I tried them on) and the Louboutin wedges (too big with the slingback and too much toe cleavage) to Barneys.
> 
> Instead I bought these at Saks  Finally!


yayyyyyyyy!!!!
Im soooo glad you got them!!!
They are the best investment ever!


----------



## priiin

Christina, yay you got them! I wear my HG shoes (CL simples) everywhere too. I would wear them to the gym if that wasn't insane....


----------



## chances88

I just picked up CL leopard sevillana from Nordstrom's majorly on sale 199.00 so I'm extremely happy! I should have inquired about some other styles since price was so low but I was in a rush. They should be here in a few days!  My sales associate was such a sweetheart on my quest!


----------



## Rondafaye

I called Stuart Weitzman today and these shoes, which I have been wanting, were on sale. Couldn't resist. Oh, the style is the Bouffant.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Stinas said:


> Dior Boots




Fendi, you're too much...lol
Cris...girl, you have me feening on the Manolos


----------



## ingenue

I just bought these Yves Saint Laurent ankle boots:







I know they're really plain and older, but I just wanted a good pair of everyday boots that I can wear for a long time, and I figured these were them. 
They were really cheap, too! They were only $286, with S&H and taxes, down from $795. Sometimes it pays to have snow shoes for feet.


----------



## twigski

Stinas said:


> Dior Boots


 
Pretty!! I have similar diors but mine are all leather riding boots.


----------



## twigski

I purchsed 
~ferragamo audrey mj flats (like pic below but mine are in blue)
~ferragamo beige leather kitten heels (don't have pics yet)
~2 pairs of loeffler randall emmy boots (in taupe & black) 
~banana republic pumps w/wooden heels that I got for super cheap.


----------



## toiletduck

Cristina said:


> I'm returning the Miu Miu sandals (uncomfortable right when I tried them on) and the Louboutin wedges (too big with the slingback and too much toe cleavage) to Barneys.
> 
> Instead I bought these at Saks   Finally!



OMG!  Cristina you got them!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

twigski said:


> I purchsed
> ~ferragamo audrey mj flats (like pic below but mine are in blue)
> ~ferragamo beige leather kitten heels (don't have pics yet)
> ~2 pairs of loeffler randall emmy boots (in taupe & black)
> ~banana republic pumps w/wooden heels that I got for super cheap.



I love the loeffler randall boots!
How do they fit?


----------



## shirleebee

At Saks today, I scored an amazing pair of Giorgio Armani stack heeled black patent pumps with white piping for $139!!! They were $600 originally. The shoe sales at the NYC location are amazing at the moment...only until January 13th, though!


----------



## twigski

Stinas said:


> I love the loeffler randall boots!
> How do they fit?


 
Thanks! I  LR boots!Last years elka's ran 1/2 sz sm but I think this years emmy boots which are basically the elka's w/the side strap are slightly TTS. I ordered one in my normal sz & the other 1/2 sz up due to limited stock & both fit fine. FYI they are 40% off right now at gimmeshoes.com They are 50% off at shopantonia.com but they only have a 9.5 & a 11 the last time I cked.


----------



## Velouria

Last purchase: Chanel transparent flats.
They are far from comfortable :s


----------



## catcat

Velouria said:


> Last purchase: Chanel transparent flats.
> They are far from comfortable :s


 

Sorry to hear that but they are really pretty!
I love the loeffler randall emmy boots in taupe...

I took a chance buying the CL Activa's fearing they would look a bid grannylike but I really like them they fit fine might start hurting at the sidestrps after a while but...no pain no gain


----------



## Cristina

Thank you *Stinas, priin (my Louboutin idol! ) and toiletduck! *

LOL I'm imagining myself wearing these to the gym.  Somehow, I don't think they'd go very well with a pair of cropped pants and a tank top.  My Asics trainers are actually part of my HG Shoe List.  I had to get fitted at a running store for a pair of trainers.  If they ever stop making the Asics GT series, I will keel over and have a heart attack! :shame:

*ingenue* - I LOVE those YSL boots!  Great color.


----------



## ingenue

Cristina said:


> *ingenue* - I LOVE those YSL boots!  Great color.



Oh, thanks! 
Actually, I've never bought designer shoes before, but I was just so fed up with conventional boots (Aldo, etc.) and I decided I'd rather spring for quality than keep buying crappy boots. Heels and stuff I don't seem to have problems with, but boots... Urgh. Of course, your shoes are gorgeous too!

*@ catcat* - Those are FAR from granny-like. You look _hot_ in those.


----------



## opinkflamingo

catcat said:


> Sorry to hear that but they are really pretty!
> I love the loeffler randall emmy boots in taupe...
> 
> I took a chance buying the CL Activa's fearing they would look a bid grannylike but I really like them they fit fine might start hurting at the sidestrps after a while but...no pain no gain





i see NOOOOO grandma in those, baby. your feet are HOT HOT HOT!!! 

i feel like it's hard to go wrong with cl shoes...even if they look so so in the store, they are stunning once you put them on!


----------



## mineko

Hi all! I found out about Nordie's shoe clearance the other day and went on a shoe buying frenzy, so of course I had to share my goodies with everyone! Here they are:

Versace stilettos - on sale for $199 (original retail over $1000)






Azzedine Alaia patent pumps - on sale for $199 (retail over $1200!)






Azzedine Alaia satin and croc t-strap pumps - on sale for $199 (retail almost $1300)






Miu Miu suede pumps with sfumato heel - on sale for $149






Chloe platforms with leather straps - on sale $169






Prada satin banana heel pumps - on sale $189






Miu Miu patent ankle booties - on sale $169






Manolo sequined pumps - on sale $189 (these are still full price at Nordies at $585!!)






I also got a pair of Loeffler Randall taupe patent pumps and Manolo patent D'orsay pumps (not pictured) coming in soon! 

Thanks for letting me share my loot!!


----------



## Rondafaye

Oh, wow. Gorgeous. My husband is working tomorrow. Is it worth sneaking off to Nordstrom while he's out and not paying attention? Or is it too late?


----------



## uhkiwi

^^ almost every pair at my nordies had been wiped out by Friday night


----------



## sneezz

Ugg Felicity in Barrel


----------



## twigski

mineko said:


> Hi all! I found out about Nordie's shoe clearance the other day and went on a shoe buying frenzy, so of course I had to share my goodies with everyone! Here they are:
> 
> Versace stilettos - on sale for $199 (original retail over $1000)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azzedine Alaia patent pumps - on sale for $199 (retail over $1200!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azzedine Alaia satin and croc t-strap pumps - on sale for $199 (retail almost $1300)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu suede pumps with sfumato heel - on sale for $149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe platforms with leather straps - on sale $169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada satin banana heel pumps - on sale $189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu patent ankle booties - on sale $169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo sequined pumps - on sale $189 (these are still full price at Nordies at $585!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a pair of Loeffler Randall taupe patent pumps and Manolo patent D'orsay pumps (not pictured) coming in soon!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my loot!!


 
WOW!! Great buys!! Which nordstroms??


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

*mineko*, great bargains, the shoes are all gorgeous!!! I'm green with envy


----------



## mineko

rondafaye, uhkiwi - it's not too late! the nordstrom near me was also completely out, so i made a few calls around and had the SAs overnight whatever was left in my size! 

actually, i have a few pairs of stella mccartneys here and an alexander mcqueen in size 38 if anyone is interested...please PM me and i'll give u the info!


----------



## mineko

twigski, brasilianbabe - thanks!! actually half of them are from the nordies at south coast plaza in costa mesa, ca. the other are from fashion valley in san diego, ca. the super helpful SAs pulled everything they could find in my size and overnighted them to me... i guess i went a little 

:-P


----------



## mineko

twigski said:


> I purchsed
> ~ferragamo audrey mj flats (like pic below but mine are in blue)
> ~ferragamo beige leather kitten heels (don't have pics yet)
> ~2 pairs of loeffler randall emmy boots (in taupe & black)
> ~banana republic pumps w/wooden heels that I got for super cheap.



omg twigski - i absolutely adore the boots!!! i also picked up a pair of loeffler randall patent pumps in taupe from nordstrom rack last week - i love her shoes!


----------



## catcat

mineko said:


> Hi all! I found out about Nordie's shoe clearance the other day and went on a shoe buying frenzy, so of course I had to share my goodies with everyone! Here they are:
> 
> Versace stilettos - on sale for $199 (original retail over $1000)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azzedine Alaia patent pumps - on sale for $199 (retail over $1200!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azzedine Alaia satin and croc t-strap pumps - on sale for $199 (retail almost $1300)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu suede pumps with sfumato heel - on sale for $149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe platforms with leather straps - on sale $169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada satin banana heel pumps - on sale $189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu patent ankle booties - on sale $169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo sequined pumps - on sale $189 (these are still full price at Nordies at $585!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a pair of Loeffler Randall taupe patent pumps and Manolo patent D'orsay pumps (not pictured) coming in soon!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my loot!!


 

Whow amazing.....I just envy you guys sales over here are max 50% off but most start at 30% and then there nothing more left.
I just love the Versace's and the Alaia satin ones....


----------



## toiletduck

wow, mineko! that's a very impressive collection and on SALE too!!


----------



## toiletduck

As promised, here are the pics of my latest purchases (all on sale for 40-50% off! )

The Lanvin flats are actually a nice pink but the color's a little off on my cell-phone camera.
I also popped my Choo-cherry with the red sling backs :shame:


----------



## mineko

toiletduck said:


> As promised, here are the pics of my latest purchases (all on sale for 40-50% off! )
> 
> The Lanvin flats are actually a nice pink but the color's a little off on my cell-phone camera.
> I also popped my Choo-cherry with the red sling backs :shame:



love the lanvin flats, toiletduck...they are adorable! and always  to choos!


----------



## Cristina

toiletduck said:


> As promised, here are the pics of my latest purchases (all on sale for 40-50% off! )
> 
> The Lanvin flats are actually a nice pink but the color's a little off on my cell-phone camera.
> I also popped my Choo-cherry with the red sling backs :shame:


 
Those Choos are HOT!   Great purchases!


----------



## venusfly

Bought seven pairs of  Manolo's and had to send 6 back because they were _too_ big! So bummed right now because they are all sold out in smaller sizes....


----------



## toiletduck

thank you, Cristina and Mineko!


----------



## catcat

Whow these are hot love the color congrats!



>


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Velouria said:


> Last purchase: Chanel transparent flats.
> They are far from comfortable :s


 
i heard that they hurt...sorry to hear that. they are too cute though. that is why i didn't buy the tory burch plastic revas...i tried them on...they were so stiff...but too cute either way.


----------



## pisdapisda79

Just bought these Gucci sandals from NM, hopefully they fit


----------



## toiletduck

thanks very much, Catcat!


----------



## twigski

mineko said:


> omg twigski - i absolutely adore the boots!!! i also picked up a pair of loeffler randall patent pumps in taupe from nordstrom rack last week - i love her shoes!


I shop @ SC plaza when I'm in OC, I never find anything good there in my sz!! Did you get the LR pumps from NR in costa mesa? I'm going there this week maybe I'll stop by


----------



## Sicy

I just bought my first pair of Uggs yesterday. (see my avatar  ) It took me weeks to find them so I'm pretty excited.  I never knew a pair of boots could be so comfortable!!


----------



## Rondafaye

I just bought the Taryn by Taryn Rose Glitter Pumps. I had them bookmarked and they popped up in my size at Neiman's online.


----------



## toiletduck

oh Rondafaye, those are so cute! i LOVE the heel!


----------



## babypie

CL Yoyo Zeppa


----------



## catcat

great purchases everybody

*pisdapisda79* the Gucci look very pretty and elegant a real classic can't wait to see modelling pics
*Rondafaye* comfy and cute I really like the heel too, congrats!
*babypie* Great shoe just love these!

My latest purchase (not the latest but the one that just arrived others are still in the mail:shame
Sorry about the bad quality modelling pic lightning was really bad

CL VERY PRIVE Karey Tiger/blue


----------



## Cristina

Babypie, your new Yo-Yos look great on you!  Love them.


----------



## babypie

Manolos from last week's Nordstrom sale


----------



## babypie

Cristina said:


> Babypie, your new Yo-Yos look great on you! Love them.


 
Thanks!


----------



## catcat

Very pretty  congrats.

I ended up getting these too Miu Miu ankle boots, they are really high but love them:


----------



## fendifemale

catcat said:


> Very pretty  congrats.
> 
> I ended up getting these too Miu Miu ankle boots, they are really high but love them:


 
 THEM!


----------



## TravelBug

Got these Via Spiga flats today on Bloomingdales.com.  Original $185, with additional 40% off of sale price, I got them for $48
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...107&CategoryID=5272&PageID=5272*1*24*-1*-1*12

And these for $30
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...601&CategoryID=5272&PageID=5272*1*24*-1*-1*54

Can you tell I love animal prints?!?


----------



## dorafigadora

three pairs of marc by marc jacobs shoes on ebay (including the zipper flower ballet flat and the pointy black suede ribbon bow style in flats and heels) all current season, three pairs of sigerson morrison flats (one on sale, two on ebay) and a pair of flat repetto ballet boots, also on sale... and two pairs of hollywould heels also on sale... all in the past month!!! yikes!!!  these sales are killing me!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

oh those Taryn Rose ones are so cute! Are they comfy?


----------



## bebexirene

I just came back from vacation so I finally have time to post all the shoes/sneakers that I bought within the last month =]

first picture:  Christian Louboutin Legionana Flat in Crepe/Silver Glitter
second picture: Converse by John Varvatos Chuck Taylor Slip-On in Moss Green
third picture:  Ugg Kid's Classic in Baby Pink
fourth picture:  Christian Louboutin Anemone in Black Satin
fifth picture:  Christian Louboutin Tenue in Gold


----------



## bebexirene

And some more shoes/sneakers x]

sixth picture:  Converse Yue Ming International Limited Chuck Taylor in Silver
seventh picture:  BCBGirls Chill in Black Patent/Suede
eighth picture:  Me with the Louboutin Anemones
ninth picture:  Me with the Louboutin Tenues
tenth picture:  Me with the BCBGirls Chill


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

bebexirene said:


> I just came back from vacation so I finally have time to post all the shoes/sneakers that I bought within the last month =]
> fourth picture: Christian Louboutin Anemone in Black Satin


 
bebe, those anemone are delicious. When i saw them on Oprah, i fell in love


----------



## bebexirene

DeeDeeDelovely, they are delicious, but they are so hard to walk with!  I need to practice a lot before wearing them out


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

My latest purchase, Jessica Simpson Josette in patent tiger print;  also showing pic of the slingback Numero Prive by Louboutin in a similar print


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

bebexirene said:


> I just came back from vacation so I finally have time to post all the shoes/sneakers that I bought within the last month =]
> 
> fourth picture: Christian Louboutin Anemone in Black Satin


 
Those CL anemones are beautiful. I've been lusting after them in the peacock blue and gold


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

And here's my most recent purchase, Marc Jacobs swede/patent leather boots in red


----------



## bebexirene

I love the peacock blue and gold satin Anemones as well, Brasilian_Babe!  I wanted to purchase it from NGG, but my size was sold out by that time =[  And I love your MJ boots!  They look really cute and warm =]


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

bebexirene said:


> DeeDeeDelovely, they are delicious, but they are so hard to walk with! I need to practice a lot before wearing them out


 
I know you will get the hang of it in no time...heck your pose it fierce so i know your strut will be the same


----------



## Tiffany_Darling

Those cork CLs I posted about a couple of weeks ago. I think most hated them but they were actually cute IRL.


----------



## Tiffany_Darling

Wow. Very cute and I can barely detect the difference between the two shoes. 



BlkLadyLaw said:


> My latest purchase, Jessica Simpson Josette in patent tiger print;  also showing pic of the slingback Numero Prive by Louboutin in a similar print


----------



## TravelBug

Just got these MBMJ Mouse flats in black pony from Saks in the mail. I got them last week during their sales (marked down to $142).  I was nervous that they won't fit as I heard MBMJ's shoes tend to run small.  I am so happy that they fit perfectly, and are so cute!


----------



## Baggaholic

Just purchased a pair of Chanel Wedge pumps in blue patent leather and a pair of YSL Tribute T-Strap Sandal in Red (they sold out of the brown color I wanted  )

I am so addicted to shoes!


----------



## Baggaholic

Love these!!! Looking for them EVERYWHERE!!! I know ebay has some listed but I can't pay more money than retailed for these.


----------



## iluvshopin

*^^Those are truly beautiful!!!!!*



My newest purchases are 2 pairs of weitzmans...On sale and CHEAP!!!

These SW Signore oxfords for fun




And after buying the black platforms weeks back I decided I needed the brandy colored Nexpumps as well...I love them!!


----------



## sonya

They have them in Barneys Boston. Really hard to walk in though....




Baggaholic said:


> Love these!!! Looking for them EVERYWHERE!!! I know ebay has some listed but I can't pay more money than retailed for these.


----------



## chances88

My most recent purchase are leopard print rolandos , I've been on a leopard print roll lately but the rolandos were too divine to pass up, and I lovely person was able to hunt them down for me! Thanks sweetie.


----------



## chinadoll724

iluvshopin said:


> *^^Those are truly beautiful!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> My newest purchases are 2 pairs of weitzmans...On sale and CHEAP!!!
> 
> These SW Signore oxfords for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after buying the black platforms weeks back I decided I needed the brandy colored Nexpumps as well...I love them!!




I love those! Do you mind me asking how much they were and where?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

bebexirene said:


> I love the peacock blue and gold satin Anemones as well, Brasilian_Babe! I wanted to purchase it from NGG, but my size was sold out by that time =[ And I love your MJ boots! They look really cute and warm =]


 
Thanks bebexirene 

NGG has those peacock blue anemones in my size, but her prices are so ridiculously expensive 

Could someone tell me what the recommended retail price of the anemones is? TIA


----------



## iluvshopin

chinadoll724 said:


> I love those! Do you mind me asking how much they were and where?


 

Hey Chinadoll!! 
I paid $120 for the Signore Oxfords from ebay.
The Nexpumps I actually was going to buy through Zappos for $206 on sale, but found them from HSN.com for $99!!!!!
I think HSN.com still has some of the brandy colored ones left. They are sold out of black.


----------



## chanel_lovver

I've been baaad this week... check out all my purchases. All on ebay, all great deals!


----------



## chanel_lovver

Got these too:


----------



## Lola

I picked these up from Saks today:

Floral Gucci stiletto - $233

Chanel ballerina flats - $189


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

i've been shopping like crazy these last few days thanks to my bf and here a few of my latest shoe purchases, some haven't been delivered yet so i'm still eagerly waiting! i'll post proper pics once i get everything!


----------



## bagluv

I Need These



Brasilian_Babe said:


> And here's my most recent purchase, Marc Jacobs swede/patent leather boots in red




 These!!!!!


Baggaholic said:


> Love these!!! Looking for them EVERYWHERE!!! I know ebay has some listed but I can't pay more money than retailed for these.


----------



## *Jem*

These Miu Miu flats, I picked up the red/pink pair from Nordies for $129 and the brown/tan pair from Saks for $157






and then I scored these Pradas from NR yesterday for $69!!!


----------



## chanelvgirl

*Ahhh, nothing exciting, just a couple of ugg boots, chestnut classic, and sand Ultra. Love these boots, so comfy and warm*

*Brasilian Babe, I love those red boots with animal print. They're soooo hot!!! Are they still available anywhere?*


----------



## jjensen

I picked up these D&G glitter patent pumps after Christmas.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

lola...love the Chanel Naked ballet flats


----------



## bibounette97




----------



## katheryn




----------



## tarabag

Finally got the Chanel Cambon flats!!! hehe


----------



## lumy_

the miu miu patent patchwork ballerinas!


----------



## margar

omg i am going to have a heartattack admiring all of your shoes!!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

christian louboutin som1 black patent heels with the silver heel!!!!


----------



## teurope

Cole Haan Alicia d'Orsay pumps in Grey... they are darker than they appear in the photo (and the heel is higher than I expected -- but it's actually pretty comfy)


----------



## teurope

Lola said:


> I picked these up from Saks today:
> 
> Floral Gucci stiletto - $233
> 
> Chanel ballerina flats - $189



Great deal on the Chanels but man, those Guccis are SO adorable! And they look fantastic on you!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

everyone has such great taste in shoes!!!!!!


----------



## meeowy

My new favorite... Python pumps from Michael Kors 2007 F/W collection...  The shoe is so gorgeous, if I may say so myself. My heart just skipped a beat when I saw them.


----------



## mewlicious

teurope said:


> Cole Haan Alicia d'Orsay pumps in Grey... they are darker than they appear in the photo (and the heel is higher than I expected -- but it's actually pretty comfy)



What a pretty color on top it is champagne or darker?


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Gucci gold python Bonnie sandal via Saks online sale section + 10% off code.  As they were originally over a $1000...they still were pretty steep even on sale but a much better deal for an exotic skin.  I love them though and they are very comfy with the platform.  They go great with my Jimmy Choo gold anaconda clutch and gold Fendi spy.


----------



## mewlicious

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Gucci gold python Bonnie sandal via Saks online sale section + 10% off code.  As they were originally over a $1000...they still were pretty steep even on sale but a much better deal for an exotic skin.  I love them though and they are very comfy with the platform.  They go great with my Jimmy Choo gold anaconda clutch and gold Fendi spy.



As always, lovely taste


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

chanelvgirl said:


> *Brasilian Babe, I love those red boots with animal print. They're soooo hot!!! Are they still available anywhere?*


 
I think your best bet at the moment is Ebay, these boots are from a few seasons ago, i think the first time i ever laid eyes on a photo of them was about 18 months ago if not more


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

mewlicious said:


> As always, lovely taste


 
I have to agree with you *mewlicious*  
*BlkLadyLaw*, you have exquisite taste!!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

*Jem* said:


> These Miu Miu flats, I picked up the red/pink pair from Nordies for $129 and the brown/tan pair from Saks for $157


 
Oh *Jem* lucky lucky woman!!!! Do you know if these are still available in a size 35? I would love to get my hands on both of them as well. And the prices you got them for are such bargains!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

got a flats fetish i am tryin to feed...lol
Via Spiga


----------



## gMbt

Bebexirene...this one is gorgeous!!!Where did you get them from?



bebexirene said:


> I just came back from vacation so I finally have time to post all the shoes/sneakers that I bought within the last month =]
> 
> first picture: Christian Louboutin Legionana Flat in Crepe/Silver Glitter


----------



## aki_sato

I just ordered my first *or two Lanvin Flats from Gregory  *very excited though anxious in the same time incase the size does not fit..ush:


----------



## paintednightsky

Nothing fancy but I just bought Steve Madden's cognac latch boots.  I also bought oh deer black mia sandals for summer.  Those oh deer shoes are sooo slippery though but I love the look of it.  I'm mainly a comfort girl wearing ugg boots and sneakers in the winter and flip flops mainly and high heels occasionally in the summer.  So this is definitely a new development.  I've been mainly a handbag type of girl but I am slowly getting into shoes.   Yet a new obsession surely to grow to spend money on.


----------



## LeeMiller

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Gucci gold python Bonnie sandal via Saks online sale section + 10% off code. As they were originally over a $1000...they still were pretty steep even on sale but a much better deal for an exotic skin. I love them though and they are very comfy with the platform. They go great with my Jimmy Choo gold anaconda clutch and gold Fendi spy.


 Absolutely stunning!


----------



## LeeMiller

Everyone has such great purchases, I esp. love those python pumps Mewlicious.


----------



## LeeMiller

Here are some of my recent ones.  And some black Bally boots.  But all the shoes you're all posting make me want MORE!

Gucci boots in chocolate brown.




Ferragamo patent leather flats.




Marc Jacobs zipper flats (picture from Ebay, not mine)


----------



## bebexirene

gMbt, I purchased those CL flats from Neiman =]


----------



## richprincess

My Tory Burch Cassie Espadrilles (in Khaki) that I've been wanting since this summer


----------



## panrixx

A pair of used Azzedine Alaia Lace Ankle Boots for my wife, Karen, for day. They have been used only once, apparently! 

I have been trying to find out a little more about them on the Internet, without much success. I was interested in who sells Azzedine Alaia shoes in the UK and when this design was available? Any other information and/or background on these boots would be very gratefully received.


----------



## luxlover

i went on HUGE shoe shopping spree yesterday. Bought 2 pairs of Jimmy Choo's and 4 pairs of CL.

I am now officially on a shoe ban for one month since its chinese new year and its considered bad luck to buy shoes during the first month of chinese new year.


----------



## shopalot

Luxlover you must show some pic's!!!!


----------



## elizabethk

I bought Tod's Dee Buckle ballerina flats in pewter metallic for $86 down from $350. They looked really familiar so I did some investigative work.
Seems Ms. Alba has them too. And they are so so comfy!

http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11514883

http://www.shoeblog.com/blog/jessica-alba-i-really-love-my-ballerina-flats-new-shoe-column/


----------



## fendifemale

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> got a flats fetish i am tryin to feed...lol
> Via Spiga


gorgeous!


----------



## bebexirene

My Manolo Blahnik Catalina came today from Neiman! I'm a little upset that the feather on my pair of shoes does not look like the ones from Neiman. The feathers on my pair are a darker shade of blue >=[







 (Neiman Marcus)


----------



## JRed

bebe, they're gorgeous!!

my most recent purchases are the cl anemone in blue and black/gold salopette.  i'm going on a shoe ban very soon.


----------



## shoeangel

richprincess said:


> My Tory Burch Cassie Espadrilles (in Khaki) that I've been wanting since this summer
> 
> View attachment 351210


 

Too cute!  Love these!  Where can I find?


----------



## shoeangel

iluvshopin said:


> *^^Those are truly beautiful!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> My newest purchases are 2 pairs of weitzmans...On sale and CHEAP!!!
> 
> These SW Signore oxfords for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after buying the black platforms weeks back I decided I needed the brandy colored Nexpumps as well...I love them!!


 
iluvshopin ~ Love your Weitzmans.  I have the Signore's in black from last season (paid full price) and I love them to pieces.  Perfect fit and sexy as ...heck.  I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## jmcadon

luxlover said:


> i went on HUGE shoe shopping spree yesterday. Bought 2 pairs of Jimmy Choo's and 4 pairs of CL.
> 
> I am now officially on a shoe ban for one month since its chinese new year and its considered bad luck to buy shoes during the first month of chinese new year.


Show us your Choos!!!!


----------



## Chins4

Ebay impulse buy - just loving the teal colour for Spring and I'm a sucker for the tassles


----------



## bebexirene

Thanks, JRed! =]  I also have the CL Anemones as well, and I love them!  They are so pretty, but I can't walk in them at all =[


----------



## Savannah

bebexirene said:


> My Manolo Blahnik Catalina came today from Neiman! I'm a little upset that the feather on my pair of shoes does not look like the ones from Neiman. The feathers on my pair are a darker shade of blue >=[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Neiman Marcus)


 
those are so pretty, congrats!


----------



## LeeMiller

OMG, I love the Manolos and Louboutins on this page!  Such great color!  Bebe, did you get your usually sedarby size in the Manolos?  I'm usually a 38.5 in open styles like that and a 39 in closed toes.  (I love those shoes, thinking about getting a pair).


----------



## meeowy

Your shoes are super cute and unique, bebe!  I love it!


----------



## need not want

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> got a flats fetish i am tryin to feed...lol
> Via Spiga


Hi Dee Dee, where and when did you get these beauty's??  Love them!!


----------



## Tutu

I got these Miu Mius some time ago:






I love how high the heel is and how comfortable they are!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Tutu, those Miu Miu boots are absolutely lovely


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

need not want said:


> Hi Dee Dee, where and when did you get these beauty's?? Love them!!


 
aren't they too cute...i got them from marshalls in kissimmee,fl...last week...$29.99...it didn't have a style name...sorry


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

fendifemale said:


> gorgeous!


thx, fendi


----------



## Chins4

Just picked up an absolute bargain in Selfridges. Black Miu Miu suede and patent pumps - for only £139, and sooooo comfortable


----------



## katriese831

Yellow snake slingbacks by Vince Camuto


----------



## mewlicious

Chins4 said:


> Ebay impulse buy - just loving the teal colour for Spring and I'm a sucker for the tassles



 Hot hot hot~!!


----------



## shopalot

I got these prada flats delivered on Friday from NM.


----------



## LeeMiller

These are my latest two from the Neiman Marcus sale.  Both for a total of under $400 with tax!!


----------



## bebexirene

Thanks, *Savannah* and *meeowy*! 

*LeeMiller*, I did get the size I would normally wear in MBs.  I sized down half a size.

*DeeDeeDelovely*, your flats are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## LeeMiller

^^
Thanks, I sized down in the pumps 1/2 a size too, to a 38.5 from a 39.  I wonder if his shoes are running larger now?


----------



## Chins4

Had to have these Choos when I saw them..............and forget I'd ordered these MBMJs until DHL man arrived this morning with a resigned look on his face and asked me "More shoes?"


----------



## guccidiva

Coral Chanels


----------



## meeowy

Everyone's shoes are very, berry lovely.

guccidiva: Isn't that the most gorgeous color ever or what??  
Chins4: Those mouse flats are adorable.  
LeeMiller: I got the same Prada pumps from NM online.  Are they true to size?  I can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## guccidiva

Meeowy, it is an amazing color, I them  It seems that they do run tts and usually Chanels don't.


----------



## LeeMiller

meeowy said:


> Everyone's shoes are very, berry lovely.
> 
> guccidiva: Isn't that the most gorgeous color ever or what??
> Chins4: Those mouse flats are adorable.
> LeeMiller: I got the same Prada pumps from NM online. Are they true to size? I can't wait to receive mine!


 
I got a 39 and I'm usually a 38.5 or a 39, I'm a 39 (usually) in closed toe Italian shoes.  I'm wearing mine today with foot petals and they are so comfy.  If they're a little tight maybe you can have them stretched.  I love them - I hope you do too!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

shopalot said:


> I got these prada flats delivered on Friday from NM.


 
i love the prada flats


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

bebexirene said:


> *DeeDeeDelovely*, your flats are absolutely gorgeous


 
thank you,bebe


----------



## shopalot

Thanks DeeDee I can't wait for the spring!
UGGG It's snowing now, not exactly flats weather.


----------



## mewlicious

guccidiva said:


> Coral Chanels



Verrry pretty! Love the golden Chanel backing!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

A pair of Dior's.


----------



## QueenofPreen

That Chloe is Mine said:


> List your most recent shoe purchases here and post pics if you want so the rest of us can admire your new additions to you shoe collections
> 
> I'll start   I've just put in an order for these Jimmy Choo's with Net a Porter... i can hardly wait to get them


 
ooh, I love those yellow Choo's.

The last shoes I bought were these sexy silver stilettos from Marciano:





​


----------



## Kathleen37

I saw these in November, in Brown Thomas, Dublin, 170.

Been back this week, and they were reduced to 25. I couldn't not get them!!! (Pied a terre)






They are much more shiny/metallicy IRL., and that front strap is more transparent rather than opaque....

K
x


----------



## IrisCole

I just got this pair of Giuseppe Zanotti flats.  They're from a couple of seasons ago, but they're encrusted with a disc of Swarovski crystals and they're even more gorgeous in person!


----------



## ela1235

The Manolo Catalina's in black with the turqouise feathers


----------



## DamierAddict

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1600x1200.


----------



## blackbird

Here are the last three I purchased....the Dior I actually got in black (wearing them right now!). I wish I had them in the brown, but alas, I snoozed and missed my chance (but hey, the black ended up costing $120 less in the end).

In order: Prada boots, Dior pumps (again, I have the black version, not the beauties in the picture!), Christian Louboutin Marcia 50mm.


----------



## meeowy

A pair of giraffe-print pumps... Actually, I am not sure what sort of animal print it is.


----------



## mewlicious

meeowy said:


> A pair of giraffe-print pumps... Actually, I am not sure what sort of animal print it is.



Those are adorable, love the little black bows on them


----------



## chances88

I've picked up quite a few pairs of shoes this week,  I'm waiting on the zippered CL's in black. I also got some denim blue metallic uggs to keep my feet warm and toasty! I can't find a pic and my camera is broken, I need to get a new one.


----------



## meeowy

Thanks Mewlicious!  The patent bows are a nice touch.


----------



## jjensen

guccidiva said:


> Coral Chanels



These pumps are TDF!  I love them, I want them...


----------



## hlfinn

i got 2 new pairs of shoes for myself for valentine's day! i had been coveting the brown crocs since i saw them and waited and waited.... and then couldn't resist the cutie little flats. i was a little sad because the flats gape a little on one side on one shoe and the crocs have a little rubbing in the back.... but they were the last pairs of their kind and i love love love them so i'm happy!


----------



## hlfinn

i don't remember if i posted my other new shoes recently but i thought i would just in case: my brown patent manolo mary janes (bought on sale at BG) and my new to me (but not new- bought on ebay) silvery, bronzy, plummy, blackish python cls. i think they're the merry go round style (sorry the pics are bad!). 

i have one more pair of shoes coming this week that i'm not sure about but if i love em i'll post em!


----------



## jag

You go girl! I am so loving every pair *hlfinn!* Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Kellybag

hot shoes hlfinn


----------



## hlfinn

thanks ladies!! you just put a huge smile on my face!  <----- me.


----------



## lebagfairy

Chanel Ballerina Flats!


----------



## mewlicious

lebagfairy said:


> Chanel Ballerina Flats!



 MY favorite color combination! Congrats!!


----------



## panrixx

After getting my wife, Karen, a pair of Azzedine Alaia (ankle boots) for Valentines day I have just got her another pair of Alaia shoes.


----------



## catcat

karen really is a lucky lady!

So many great additions congrats lady's!

I havn't posted here for a while so here it goes...:shame: I might miss a pair but these are the most recent ones.

CL ariella talon, (great bootie, but really high and definately hard to walk in, but no pain no gain, lol)
CL nude patent yoyo's 85 curved heel (sorry for the dark pic)
CL N° Privé ayers roccia python.....what can I say 
Cl nude patent yoyo's 110 straight heel (had them before but had to sell since too small, these are way better, I just love this shoe)
CL Very Privé "whips" / python (these but not shur if I can keep them due to _overspending:shame_


----------



## panrixx

*Catcat*

That's a seriously good selection of shoes, you have great taste. I really like the CL N° Privé ayers roccia python.


----------



## siri anne

catcat said:


> karen really is a lucky lady!
> 
> So many great additions congrats lady's!
> 
> I havn't posted here for a while so here it goes...:shame: I might miss a pair but these are the most recent ones.
> 
> CL ariella talon, (great bootie, but really high and definately hard to walk in, but no pain no gain, lol)
> CL nude patent yoyo's 85 curved heel (sorry for the dark pic)
> CL N° Privé ayers roccia python.....what can I say
> Cl nude patent yoyo's 110 straight heel (had them before but had to sell since too small, these are way better, I just love this shoe)
> CL Very Privé "whips" / python (these but not shur if I can keep them due to _overspending:shame_


 
Gorgeous CL's CatCat
The Roccia python are amazing and I love love love the nude patent yoyo's It's the perfect nude shoe IMO!


----------



## shopalot

catcat you're killing me with the python!!!


----------



## siri anne

Great thread!  Loving all of your shoes  Here are a few of my recent purchases


Prada nude satin  






Gucci patent flats with suede trim




and these Red Jimmy Choo's --couldn't resist as they were on sale!


----------



## shopalot

*Siri Anne*- Love your new purchaes!  The Pradas are so beautiful!


----------



## hlfinn

omg where did you get the prada nude satin shoes?  those are STUNNING!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

siri, the pradas are darling


----------



## catcat

Thanks lady and gents for your sweet comments, *siri* great shoes I love all of them but especially the Prada satin ones!


----------



## aspoint_girl

Mmmmm I can see why you were coveting the brown crocs - they are so gorgeous - and classic! Congrats!

Andrea




hlfinn said:


> i got 2 new pairs of shoes for myself for valentine's day! i had been coveting the brown crocs since i saw them and waited and waited.... and then couldn't resist the cutie little flats. i was a little sad because the flats gape a little on one side on one shoe and the crocs have a little rubbing in the back.... but they were the last pairs of their kind and i love love love them so i'm happy!


----------



## siri anne

hlfinn said:


> omg where did you get the prada nude satin shoes? those are STUNNING!


 
Thanks. I really love themI just got them today.  Needed something to go with a dress I bought for a function on Friday evening.  I got them at Cruise in Edinburgh.


----------



## siri anne

Thanks so much:  *DeeDeeDelovely*  Shopalot* and catcat**


----------



## hlfinn

thanks andrea!  i tried them on yesterday and they killed! eek! i need to get some socks on a break those puppies in!

siri- i found them at nordies. sooooo tempting. omg stunning! i bet they look fab with your dress!


----------



## lebagfairy

*Siri* those pradas are so classy and beautiful
*catcat *hot CLs
*mewlicious *i love nude and black too!


----------



## siri anne

hlfinn said:


> siri- i found them at nordies. sooooo tempting. omg stunning! i bet they look fab with your dress!


 
*hlfinn*:  Oh great, you found them!  Did I mention they are the most comfortable heels I have ever tried on?  Yes, I am an enabler


*lebagfairy*:  Thanks so much


----------



## smallpaperbird

i have been on the hunt for the perfect pair of *wedges*. i just started a new job and i am on my feet a lot. i have been obsessing over the *marc by marc jacobs* patent wedges.


but just found them on couture.zappos.com and the reviews are terrible! apparently they keep sliding off! i want them! but i want them for height and comfort. so please tell me you have them and love them. or else, please tell me where to find the perfect stylish and comfortable wedge. thank you!!!!

here is link to shoes and reviews:  http://couture.zappos.com/n/p/dp/11720783/c/89/reviewcount/15.html#mr


----------



## shopalot

Here are some new Choos I got about a week ago!


----------



## siri anne

shopalot said:


> Here are some new Choos I got about a week ago!


 







Ooooh! I love these Choo's patent, sling back and cool heel....what's not to love. Congrats


----------



## evychew

salvatore ferragamo black patent bow flats


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^


----------



## iluvapples123

a cheap thrill ..michael kors wrap up sandals marked down an extra 75% at NMLC. total cost $20.xx with tax!!whoohoo!!


----------



## EMMY

A pair of Frye boots...Had to have them...they are the belted harness style in chestnut.....pricy but worth it..they last forever!!


----------



## shopalot

Here are my new purchases!
CL Pony Hair Rolando and CL Som1


----------



## flower71

shopalot, amazing shoes!!
i just received my first pair of Lanvin flats in dark blue, i love em!!


----------



## flower71

and a pair of Isabelle Marant sandals, gorgeous!!


----------



## shopalot

Thanks flower71!
Show some pics!!!


----------



## lightblue84

siri anne said:


> Great thread!  Loving all of your shoes  Here are a few of my recent purchases
> 
> 
> Gucci patent flats with suede trim



love these!


----------



## Savannah




----------



## flower71

oh my gosh!!beautiful!!!gotta take pics of mine, can't wait for the hot weather to come back, fast!


----------



## shopalot

Savannah I love your Chanels!
I love the beige ballerinas!


----------



## toiletduck

my red simple pumps that were already posted in the CL section!


----------



## toiletduck

*Savannah*, I love your new Chanels!


----------



## Savannah

Thank you, *toiletduck, shopalot*.


----------



## Southern-Belle

Both L.A.M.B.  I've fallen in love with their shoes.


----------



## siri anne

lightblue84 said:


> love these!


 
Thanks lightblue  They are great for running around in during the day with jeans



Savanah:  Your Chanels are gorgeous!  I love love love the camellia sandals

Shopalot:  Love your CL's-especially the pony's....so cute!

Toiletduck:  Fab CL's.  I think CL does the best red!


----------



## shoe gal

just bought a pair of CL booties and i'm waiting for them to arrive!!


----------



## PHENOMENON

Some Miu Miu goodies, will post pics soon


----------



## shopalot

toiletduck - your red simples are beautiful!
southern-belle - Love the shoes, that first pair is HOT!
shoe gal - Love the CL booties!


----------



## Leefi

Baggaholic said:


> Just purchased a pair of Chanel Wedge pumps in blue patent leather and a pair of YSL Tribute T-Strap Sandal in Red (they sold out of the brown color I wanted  )
> 
> I am so addicted to shoes!



*Baggaholic* I would love to see a pictures of those!! How do you find them? Comfy or not so much?? I've been thinking about buying them myself....


----------



## blackbird

shoe gal said:


> just bought a pair of CL booties and i'm waiting for them to arrive!!



eek! I want to see modeling pictures of these! Congrats on moving to a fabulous city also, if I do say so myself. 

*Savannah*, I love your Chanels!


----------



## minami

Found my first Louboutins, nude patent yoyos!


----------



## catcat

Southern-Belle said:


> Both L.A.M.B. I've fallen in love with their shoes.


 

Whow I just love these, they are gorgeous , how high is the heel ?
Do you have an idea where I could find them in France ?


----------



## flower71

here are my two recent purchases:


----------



## flower71




----------



## flower71

and today, i just got these miumiu flats
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## catcat

great purchases *flower71* I see you are in France too, how do the miu miu's fit ? Are they relatively comfy?


----------



## Chins4

New Choos! Sparkly......


----------



## addicted2chanel

I want a new pair of flats (baby coming soon) so I'm thinking Chanel , or Lanvin. BUT. My last shoe purchase was a pair of patent leather Louis Vuitton peeptoes with bows. They're crazy comfortable, and they're TDF. More to come soon


----------



## flower71

catcat: the miu miu's fit a half size up cos of the patent leather.i'm normally a 39.5 but i had to get the 40...they're more comfy that way!


----------



## catcat

flower71 said:


> catcat: the miu miu's fit a half size up cos of the patent leather.i'm normally a 39.5 but i had to get the 40...they're more comfy that way!


 
Thanks dear, I hope I can find a pair, I really need some fun flats.


----------



## poshchick

Got cute shoes from Zara, 






And another pair that I haven't taken pictures of. 

And these: 






Christian Louboutin Rolande Black Patent


----------



## SakuraPurinsesu

I know some of you don't like Nine West - however, I've been wanting this color of grey patent and in a sling back - which I haven't seen anywhere else. I'm expecting these tomorrow.


----------



## wantmore

flower71 said:


> here are my two recent purchases:


 
I love these! I've been buying too much Louboutins that I passed up getting these. I ended up getting 2 ballet flats from Target instead .


----------



## Queen Mahra

dior ballerina


----------



## Varied_obsessions

DVF Molto sandals





Tory Burch rubber flips in orange and green


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

love the DVF^^


----------



## siri anne

Queen Mahra said:


> dior ballerina


 
Very cute!  Love these


----------



## pazt

Varied_obsessions said:


> DVF Molto sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch rubber flips in orange and green



I LOVE THOES SANDALS - where did you get them? tia


----------



## danicky

I just bought these babies.


----------



## minami

I finally found my CL nude patent yoyos! yippee!!


----------



## Varied_obsessions

pazt said:


> I LOVE THOES SANDALS - where did you get them? tia


Thanks! dvf.com they also have them in black. Shopbop has them in brown but not very many sizes left.


----------



## Varied_obsessions

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> love the DVF^^


Thanks so much. I couldn't wait for them to come out and for me to have some money to buy them!! lol


----------



## hfxshopgirl

jimmy choo even sandals!!!


----------



## jclr

I just received the taupe Prada Mary Jane pumps from Bluefly.  I don't know how to attach photos so will post when I learn how. They're gorgeous on.


----------



## pazt

Varied_obsessions said:


> Thanks! dvf.com they also have them in black. Shopbop has them in brown but not very many sizes left.



thank you, V_O! i will check it out!


----------



## siri anne

danicky said:


> I just bought these babies.


 
Danicky:  LOVE your gold Gucci's!  Soooo cute





minami said:


> I finally found my CL nude patent yoyos! yippee!!


 
Minami:  Congrats on a great find!  CL nude patent are TDF.  Still hoping to find a pair one day





Varied_obsessions said:


> Thanks! dvf.com they also have them in black. Shopbop has them in brown but not very many sizes left.


 
Varied_obsessions:  What a great find!  Love the DVF sandals


----------



## danicky

siri anne  thank you. They are really comfy!!!


----------



## minami

danicky said:


> I just bought these babies.


 
danicky, those are really gorgeous!! congrats


----------



## Queen Mahra

siri anne said:


> Very cute!  Love these



Thank you


----------



## shopalot

Wow everyone's new purchases are so beautiful!
I must check in more often.


----------



## pazt

got this pair today , CL privatita in nappa/roccia python :


----------



## siri anne

WOW





Congratulations Pazt!


----------



## Chins4

Black patent VPs with a burgundy tip. I'm so in love with them


----------



## siri anne

Chins4 said:


> Black patent VPs with a burgundy tip. I'm so in love with them


 
I can see why you are in love!





They are gorgeous


----------



## PHENOMENON

the nude color


----------



## mewlicious

^^ ITA great nude!!

Pazt those shoes are insanely gorgeous, love the color variation!


----------



## danicky

minami said:


> danicky, those are really gorgeous!! congrats


 
Thank you. I can't wait for warm weather.


----------



## doubtfulguest

I got these yesterday (50% off!) and am incredibly excited. They have a dustbag...I have never owned shoes with a dustbag! This may be starting something awful.






image from piperlime, although I purchased them from a consignment/seconds boutique.


----------



## danicky

Chins4 said:


> Black patent VPs with a burgundy tip. I'm so in love with them


 
They are gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## shopalot

siri anne said:


> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Pazt!



Completely drool worthy!



siri anne said:


> I can see why you are in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are gorgeous:



Just stunning!  I love the tip!



PHENOMENON said:


> the nude color



These are so pretty!
I'm really loving the nude color!



doubtfulguest said:


> I got these yesterday (50% off!) and am incredibly excited. They have a dustbag...I have never owned shoes with a dustbag! This may be starting something awful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image from piperlime, although I purchased them from a consignment/seconds boutique.



Beautiful shoes! I love the lace like detail.


----------



## doubtfulguest

^^Thanks for the compliment! This is my first real foray into the shoe section of tpf!


----------



## sunnibunni

i don't really buy shoes that often but i had to have these. got them 2 weeks ago. i'm so in love with them.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^heck...i am in love with those


----------



## Savannah

congrats, those are gorgeous!!



pazt said:


> got this pair today , CL privatita in nappa/roccia python :


----------



## danicky

Nude Architek's.


----------



## PHENOMENON

mewlicious and shopalot, thanks for the compliment


----------



## rmelody

those chanel flats are soooo cute ! congrats


----------



## Queen Mahra

Dior. I couldn't resist the color!!!!






And these diors for long college walks.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^adore the dior


----------



## danicky

Queen Mahra  very pretty. Love the red.


----------



## Queen Mahra

Thanks !!


----------



## Chins4

Leopard Sevillana winging its way across the Atlantic


----------



## ItalianFashion

Louboutins to sell on ebay and for me burberry wedges.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I love checking out this thread... Everyone's purchases are to die for!!!


----------



## Little_Girly

Chins4 - love those shoes!


----------



## Chins4

Little_Girly said:


> Chins4 - love those shoes!


 
 Thanks Little_Girly


----------



## danicky

Chins4 said:


> Leopard Sevillana winging its way across the Atlantic


 
Very pretty. Post pics when you get them.


----------



## poshchick

Chins -sooo jealous!! I've got a great pic of Christina Aguilera with these on let me know if you want it! 

Here's my latest purchase: 

Christian Louboutin Black Patent Rolande


----------



## danicky

poshchick  very, very pretty!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

poshchick said:


> Chins -sooo jealous!! I've got a great pic of Christina Aguilera with these on let me know if you want it!
> 
> Here's my latest purchase:
> 
> Christian Louboutin Black Patent Rolande


 

Beautiful.  Im jealous


----------



## siri anne

danicky said:


> Nude Architek's.


 
Gorgeous nude Architek's, *Danicky*!



Queen Mahra said:


> Dior. I couldn't resist the color!!!!


 
*Queen Mahra*:  Love your red Dior's.  Fab colour/style!  Love Dior shoes 



Chins4 said:


> Leopard Sevillana winging its way across the Atlantic


 
*Chins4*:  Lucky you!  Those CL's are fab!




poshchick said:


> Christian Louboutin Black Patent Rolande


 
*poshchick*:  Congrats on the TDF CL Rolande.  I am trying to convince myself I could walk in these...

Everytime I read this thread, I want to go shoe shopping


----------



## Belgians

These Michael Kors python at Off 5th in Milpitas, CA $99 down from $535!!!!


----------



## shopalot

Belgians what a fantastic find!
They are gorgy!


----------



## Edrine

Belgians said:


> These Michael Kors python at Off 5th in Milpitas, CA $99 down from $535!!!!


 
those are gorgeous!!


----------



## Chins4

Actually forgotten I'd bought these so a bit of a late post (they were hidden behind all my CL boxes in the wardrobe - how embarrassing is that :shame:?)

Miu Miu pumps in the sale at £139!


----------



## flower71

chins, your shoes rock!!
patz: amazing and fabulous shoe collection, i take all!!(wishful thinking...but it's nice to see the variety of shoes, not only high-high heels..unfortunately can't wear!)


----------



## peace43

Jack Purcell (Converse) white leather tennis shoes.  More comfortable than the Converse since the Purcell's have a removable/contoured insole.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

I finally broke down and ordered these from zappos, Stuart Weitzman - Linda pump. They are the most gorgeous color of red! I wanted them last fall, but just bought them last week to cheer me up, since it appears that spring is never going to come!!


----------



## desiuny

This are my last: Chanel Sandals from Neiman's Last Call and Jeffrey Campbell boots from the LF sale in Soho. I'm soo in love with both. Now i'm looking for black sandals but due to my size (5) it's been a little difficult.


----------



## siri anne

Chins4:  Love your Miu Miu's!  Are they suede?


Denimshopaholic:  Your SW are gorgeous! 



Desiuny:  Great Chanels!  Love that they are so colourful.Even better since you got them on sale


----------



## desiuny

Thanks. It's very frustrating for me thou, shoes, because i have such a small foot that i can't buy everything i like. And on top of small reaally skinny. Oh well, i do what i can!!


----------



## gnarlyds

desiuny said:


> Thanks. It's very frustrating for me thou, shoes, because i have such a small foot that i can't buy everything i like. And on top of small reaally skinny. Oh well, i do what i can!!



I have the exact same problem.


----------



## danicky

siri anne  thanks. I love them.


----------



## danicky

Belgians  very pretty. Great deal! Congrats!!

Chins4  really cute. Love them.

DenimShopaholic  congrats! Love the red.

desiuny  love the Chanels. Congrats on great deals.


----------



## Jzlyn

these are my latest purchase... CL Patent Yellow Piaglle 100


----------



## Chins4

siri anne said:


> Chins4: Love your Miu Miu's! Are they suede?
> 
> 
> Denimshopaholic: Your SW are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Desiuny: Great Chanels! Love that they are so colourful.Even better since you got them on sale


 
Siri anne - yes, suede with a patent heel

Desiuny - loving those sandals 

flower71 - thanks for the lovely compliment


----------



## sillywahine

Belgians said:


> These Michael Kors python at Off 5th in Milpitas, CA $99 down from $535!!!!


 
OMG!!!! I paid 270 for this at NM..you got a fantastic deal!!!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

Prada sandals


----------



## petunia12

I bought a pair of Tory Burch shoes.  It was called the Reese Ballet flat in Ivory.  The best thing about it is I got it on sale for $89 at Nordstrom Rack, but the retail chain, and Bloomingdales are still selling it at regular price $225.  
I love it when I find great deals.  Most of the time, I do find great deals.  

I hope the link works from below...
http://www.toryburch.com/catalog_detail.aspx?cid=467&id=25597


----------



## blackbird

Belgians said:


> These Michael Kors python at Off 5th in Milpitas, CA $99 down from $535!!!!



I  never find anything good at that 0ff 5th or the NM Last Call there.


----------



## danicky

gemruby41  I love them. They look great on your feet.


----------



## snowbrdgrl

After stalking NM for the past day or so my size in these finally popped up! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat11010743


----------



## flower71

here are my latest pair, just got em!!i'm so happy, they fit!!


----------



## maria28

^flower 71: love your chloe shoes =)....

i wasn't planning to buy anything, but i saw these pair of stuart weitzman pumps in winners near my house.  normally, i never see anything nice in there (except toys)...but surprisingly, there were some nice shoes there yesterday (incl. a pair of michael kors flats, dkny flats/sandals/trainers, some ralph lauren shoes, etc).

here're my new pumps...bought for only $99.99 (on the label it says rrp $295).  i don't know the style or when it came out, but i love them.  does anyone know anything about this particular style?


----------



## PHENOMENON

Jzlyn said:


> these are my latest purchase... CL Patent Yellow Piaglle 100


 

 to die for!


----------



## gnarlyds

PHENOMENON said:


> to die for!



agreed.


----------



## danicky

Black Patent Rolando's.


----------



## honu

I went to Hong Kong a couple weeks ago and found Manolos 50% off in my size!!! 
Size 34.5 and 34 respectively:


----------



## Alva

Steve Madden Rummble. I bougth it last week..


----------



## rowie1985

danicky said:


> Black Patent Rolando's.
> 
> View attachment 381153
> View attachment 381154
> View attachment 381155


 
wow! i think i just fell in love! these are incredible!!!


----------



## danicky

rowie1985 said:


> wow! i think i just fell in love! these are incredible!!!


 
Thank you. I love them too.


----------



## maria28

honu said:


> I went to Hong Kong a couple weeks ago and found Manolos 50% off in my size!!!
> Size 34.5 and 34 respectively:




love them


----------



## shoptfs

just got some delman silver flats recently


----------



## honu

My CL Hai pumps arrived yesterday, just what I wanted!


----------



## poshchick

Bought these two pairs from Aldo : 











Got another pair from Aldo too but no pics as yet! 
xx


----------



## danicky

poshchick  they are pretty. Are they comfy?


----------



## poshchick

Very comfy! Should have edited my last post, my other pair are from Zara and very much like CL Simples, very, well, simple! 

But yes they are extremely comfy, another girl over on CL thread has also bought them so could see what she says too  

xxx


----------



## isadora

my latest babies, my precious.....


----------



## Varied_obsessions

poshchick said:


> Bought these two pairs from Aldo :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another pair from Aldo too but no pics as yet!
> xx


 
Wow Aldo? Those shoes are stunning!!!


----------



## poshchick

Thanks  xxx


----------



## Edrine

linen roccia d'orsay


----------



## sillywahine

Tory Burch snakeskin Revas on ebay for $100! w00t w00t!


----------



## Savannah




----------



## poshchick

Bought these but have no idea of the style name - any help?


----------



## desiuny

honu said:


> I went to Hong Kong a couple weeks ago and found Manolos 50% off in my size!!!
> Size 34.5 and 34 respectively:



I don't have any Manolos so i don't know how they run. What size would you say you are normally? A 5? I'm a size 5 so i wonder if what i should get in Manolos would be like you, 34.5 and 34 respectively? I want to know in case i come across a great deal online and decide to buy. Thanks


----------



## danicky

poshchick said:


> Bought these but have no idea of the style name - any help?


I love thoese. Where did you get them from? Were they expensive? They are lovely!


----------



## lightblue84

Jimmy Choo Wood Patent Flats


----------



## Chins4

More Louboutins! This time Leopard Sevillanas


----------



## poshchick

Ssoo jealous Chins! Gorgeous! x


----------



## desiuny

*Christian DIOR Gaucho Flats Sandals*


----------



## aspoint_girl

Chins4 said:


> More Louboutins! This time Leopard Sevillanas


 
Oh my - those are totally gorgeous! Especially on your feet!  Congrats!

Andrea


----------



## aspoint_girl

poshchick said:


> Bought these two pairs from Aldo :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another pair from Aldo too but no pics as yet!
> xx


 
Oh my - the red ones are totally yummy! Remind me of sweet Candy Apples! You must be staring down at them all day when you wear them - lol! Good choice!

Andrea


----------



## Selena

I went kind of spring shoe crazy last night bought all of these (nothing majorly expensive just fun spring shoes) :







Bought these in black:




And a few pairs of these in various colors:


----------



## Selena

Oh and these, not sure why however:


----------



## mshel

Ooh, ooh, ooh...the tory burch red flip flops!!!!!!  LOVE them.  May I ask how much so I don't have to google?  LOve them!  I have a thing for red flip flops...so cute with denim, white, navy...you name it!  love your purchases selena.


----------



## desiuny

Those Tory Burch are $175.00


----------



## mshel

^^^thanks!


----------



## mshel

I just got these today, but in bone.  They are flippin so comfy too!  Love them!


----------



## poshchick

Those are very cute love them! May I ask where from? xxx


----------



## mshel

Ladies, your cl's and mb's are tdf.  (And ALL the others too...I love shoes!)  What a great eye-candy thread!

I doubt I"ll ever own a pair of high end shoes so what fun to search through here and pick my fantasy wish list!


----------



## desiuny

^^never Say Never!!!!


----------



## mshel

LOL^^^ that's true...I never thought I'd spend a grand on a purse either, but..ahem...


----------



## desiuny

I couldn't help myself. Jeffrey Campbell for $39.99 I'm loving them!!


----------



## Edrine

desiuny said:


> I couldn't help myself. Jeffrey Campbell for $39.99 I'm loving them!!


 

this is sooooo cute!!


----------



## blackbird

Pedro Garcia suede pumis for $98!!! (orginally $350!) 

Wearing them right now!


----------



## mooks

desiuny said:


> *Christian DIOR Gaucho Flats Sandals*



Ooo where did you get those?



blackbird said:


> Pedro Garcia suede pumis for $98!!! (orginally $350!)
> 
> Wearing them right now!




Those are lovely, where did you find them?


----------



## desiuny

I got them on ebay for $150.00, they are size 34.5 which is never easy to find for me.


----------



## canismajor

Just got a pair of C.Label...


----------



## yslalice

Manolo Blahnik Carolyne slingbacks


----------



## blackbird

mooks said:


> Those are lovely, where did you find them?



NM online.


----------



## aspoint_girl

yslalice said:


> Manolo Blahnik Carolyne slingbacks


 
VERY nice! Cant go wrong with classic Manolos!

Andrea


----------



## aspoint_girl

KILLER Italian pumps in gold and silver -


----------



## Stinas

desiuny said:


> I couldn't help myself. Jeffrey Campbell for $39.99 I'm loving them!!


Too cute!!!!


blackbird said:


> Pedro Garcia suede pumis for $98!!! (orginally $350!)
> 
> Wearing them right now!


Great deal!!!


aspoint_girl said:


> KILLER Italian pumps in gold and silver -


Love love love these!!!!!!  Very sexy!


----------



## nycgr1

I bought these today for my trip to Vegas



by Carlos Santana


----------



## Tanja

I'm a big Belstaff boots fan so I bought my 2nd pair within 6 months. I got the trialmaster in black and the Junglemaster in black. I'll take pics later. Both are made to last forever and I'm so happy that I found boots that doesn't hurt my toes which is my problem with most shoes.
Are there any other Belstaff-fans here?


----------



## flower71

pics please?
i love belstaff, unfortunately, haven't found my blouson yet (i've just ordered my black motorbike jacket, can't wait to see it IRL!!)
Been looking for a boutique in france, i've got a shop that has a couple of models but i'd love to be in a real Belstaff store!!
i do go on stylebop a lot though...


----------



## Edrine

CL gwenissimma in grey flannel


----------



## blackbird

^ So So So So Jealous!!!


----------



## shopalot

Edrine, these are beautiful!


----------



## lcterp

My last purchase was my FIRST pair of Manolo's!    I went to the Saks outlet (not off 5th but a store attached to their distribution center) and they were just sitting there, only one pair, perfect size.  And, I got them for $80 (from $615)!! Sooo excited.  I also got a pair of Stuart Weitzman wedge/sandals for $20 that day but they aren't nearly as exciting.


----------



## lcterp

mshel said:


> Ladies, your cl's and mb's are tdf.  (And ALL the others too...I love shoes!)  What a great eye-candy thread!
> 
> I doubt I"ll ever own a pair of high end shoes so what fun to search through here and pick my fantasy wish list!




Don't doubt!!! I got my first pair of Manolo's the other day for $80!!  (at the Saks outlet near my house).   You'll own them one day!


----------



## desiuny

^^Where is that fabulous place near the distribution center that you speak off???


----------



## lcterp

desiuny said:


> ^^Where is that fabulous place near the distribution center that you speak off???




It's in Joppatowne, MD.  I was home for Spring Break and my mom and I went up there (I had no idea it existed) and at first the store looked dishelved and like 'oh this is it' but once you look it was pretty sweet.  I also got a Theory skirt for $20 and passed up a Tahari dress that I'm now kicking myself.  I wouldn't make a special trip for it (I noticed you are in NY) b/c I think it's really hit or miss.


----------



## Edrine

blackbird said:


> ^ So So So So Jealous!!!


 


shopalot said:


> Edrine, these are beautiful!


 

thanks ladies!!

i have another one that i wasn't expecting til next week..CL horatio sling in beige


----------



## Shoeenthusiasm

These sandals from Chloé


----------



## lcterp

Here are some pictures from my posts above.  Sorry the pics are small, taken w/ my phone as I can never get bigger pics in the posts to actually work.  First are MB's then the Weitzman's


----------



## bruinsfan

I just bought a pair of Delman flats.  They are soooo comfy.


----------



## aliceali

It is spring and summer finally!! And these are my recent purchases:

Tsumori Chisato wedges and Moussy heels.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

just finished ordering these: 


too bad they aren't shipping till later but oh well, i can't wait!!!


----------



## poshchick

Bought these, only £20!!


----------



## toiletduck

I actually bought these a few weeks ago but didn't take pics of it until today. Introducing my teal Miu Mius! The awesome thing is I got them on sale for around USD 280.00!


----------



## toiletduck

*Edrine:* I love your beige Horatio Sling backs!


----------



## flower71

great deal *toiletduck*!!i got the patent red/orange flats a month ago, but not on sale!!


----------



## VPS

Michael Kors brown suede boots for a $100 on sale.


----------



## miss gucci

Chins4 said:


> More Louboutins! This time Leopard Sevillanas


 
wwwooooooooooooow  i love them..


----------



## toiletduck

flower71 said:


> great deal *toiletduck*!!i got the patent red/orange flats a month ago, but not on sale!!



Thanks! 

My sister also got the red/orange flats...she's around 5'9" so doesn't need the extra 3 " like me  They look really great for summer!


----------



## purly

I am waiting for these to arrive:


----------



## yslalice

Submarina Louboutins

Bluefly Sale


----------



## mimi

BIN'd these Alaia patent perforated ankle boots on Ebay...I can't wait to get them!


----------



## danicky

purly  love them. Congrats!!


toiletduck  really cute. Love the color.


----------



## Voodoo

UPS dropped these off to me today.... I love them...nice new spring knocking-around-on-the-weekend shoes from Victoria Secrets on sale for $4.99!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ooooo,*voodoo*,those look fun


----------



## Voodoo

Thanks! I love them!


----------



## randr21

toiletduck said:


> I actually bought these a few weeks ago but didn't take pics of it until today. Introducing my teal Miu Mius! The awesome thing is I got them on sale for around USD 280.00!


 
those are lovely toiletduck!  where did u get them?


----------



## spoiled_brat

This is my first pair of spring shoes!


----------



## Marniem

I just got these! I love them!


----------



## Noegirl05

Christian Louboutin Horatio Sling


----------



## LeeMiller

Spoiled-brat, what brand are those shoes?  I'll like them!


----------



## spoiled_brat

^ LeeMiller, they are Browns Shoes

http://women.brownsshoes.com/eng_ca/product/Sandals-Flats/05712

I got them at the Bay in Vancouver. They are $118 - super cheap AND comfy 

They also come in beige and turquoise


----------



## valeri

Just got these and looove them


----------



## valeri

Noegirl05 said:


> Christian Louboutin Horatio Sling



I Love these


----------



## FanAddict

Shoeenthusiasm said:


> These sandals from Chloé



Shoeenthusiasm, I LOVE these sandals!! Where did you get them? How do you find them to wear? Just beautiful! I am such a sucker for silver metallic strappy sandals.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*shoeenthusiasm* I have those Chloes too! Can't wait for some warm weather so I can break them out!  

*fanaddict* I got mine at Net A porter, but you can get them at Saks, I think.

*Valerie* LOOOOVE your Zanotis. Wish my feet were pretty enough for them!

I also got these Lanvin flats, plus CL Declic 130s


----------



## bisbee

I just got these Tod's - wore them today!



 SOOOO comfy and cute!


----------



## shortness

sunnibunni said:


> i don't really buy shoes that often but i had to have these. got them 2 weeks ago. i'm so in love with them.


 
those are really cute! what are these called?! how much was it? if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Chins4

Just ordered these - 2nd pair of Zanottis this week


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I am loving some Zanottis this season!

Yesterday...
CL Black Patent Pigalle 120mm
Manolo Zebra Sedaraby

These are not my pix (BG & eBay). I'll post my own soon!


----------



## sep

Savannah said:


>


 
_OMG Savannah!  These are so cute!   Who is the designer?_


----------



## danicky

JetSetGo!  gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## lightblue84

sep said:


> _OMG Savannah!  These are so cute!   Who is the designer?_



NOT SAVANNAH, BUT IT'S LANVIN


----------



## sep

_thanks lightblue!_


----------



## bextasy

I am new to the glass slipper!!!  i have read a lot of posts but i have not posted myself yet... My latest purchase was my Jimmy Choo Disco Sandals!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*bextasy* those are beautiful! 

Gorgeous *Savannah*! I love those.


----------



## Souzie

Gucci braided leather bamboo sandals in gold.


----------



## Chins4

Um, even more Zanottis


----------



## miss gucci

bextasy said:


> I am new to the glass slipper!!! i have read a lot of posts but i have not posted myself yet... My latest purchase was my Jimmy Choo Disco Sandals!


 
 i love them...


----------



## miss gucci

xsouzie said:


> Gucci braided leather bamboo sandals in gold.


 omg i think i'm in love....absolutly fabolous...


----------



## JetSetGo!

In addition to a couple of pairs I've posted in other threads...

CL Decollete in Black Paillete





Lanvin Ballet Flat in Red Patent






I bought some Sergio Rossi pumps that will be sent to me. They did not have my size in the store.


----------



## Noegirl05

Chins4 said:


> Um, even more Zanottis


 

Chin! These are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

I love those Rossi pumps! Reminds me of Louboutin's graffiti collection.

Aaaanyways...





Good ol' Rainbow Sandals! (Finally got a black double stack pair!)






Juicy Couture Velma in Cognac.


----------



## Chins4

Noegirl05 said:


> Chin! These are gorgeous!!!!!


 
Thanks Noegirl . I know I'm on a ban but I also have to confess to an impulse buy on Ebay last night - sapphire tenues


----------



## Chins4

Love thoses Rossis JetSetGo! I've been eying them up in red/white........



JetSetGo! said:


> In addition to a couple of pairs I've posted in other threads...
> 
> CL Decollete in Black Paillete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanvin Ballet Flat in Red Patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some Sergio Rossi pumps that will be sent to me. They did not have my size in the store.


----------



## KellBellCA

My very first Choo's!

Linda in Poppy, Cruise 07/08


----------



## JetSetGo!

*KellBellCA* Yay! Beautiful Choos!

*Chins* Ooooh... Sapphire is my birthstone.... and I love the Tenues!

*xsouzie* Am loving the Guccis too!


----------



## galligator

Just arrived from Bluefly, I'm afraid I'm going to have to re-learn walking in heels, these stillettos are super tricky as a slide. But, my pulled calf muscle isn't exactly helping, either - so probably need to stay in tennies for the next week or so to rest it & let it heal.

This is my priciest plunge - but I'm thinking worth the $410 (NOT an amount I'm used to spending on myself at one go, a legacy of Catholic school upbringing, perhaps?) The heel is a little bit more translucent & the satin is more of a champagne taupe. It really should still be a breathtaking shoe 10 years from now.


----------



## Souzie

*miss gucci *and *jetsetgo!*

Thank you!


----------



## bruinsfan

Just bought a pair of Cole Haan gold wedge braided sandals at NR.


----------



## Alva

I went this weekend to my favorite shoe store, and find this beautiful Newport News peep toe slingback shoes. I buyed in 6 diferent colors  (not  the expresso color that is in the fist picture). I get in:
Green
*Oatmeal*
Peridot
Sapphire (in the picture)
amethyst
Pink raspberry
i am very excited!!!!






There are in sapphire





Peridot


----------



## Alva

and the pink raspberry


----------



## lvpiggy




----------



## danicky

*xsouzie*  they are really pretty.

*JetSetGo!*  thoese are some sexy shoes!!! Love them.


----------



## Southern-Belle




----------



## danicky

*Southern-Belle*  beautiful purchases. Love the Choos, they are very sexy!! Congrats!!


----------



## Souzie

*daniky *thank you

*Southern-Belle *I'm likin' the Guccis!!


----------



## Chins4

Southern-Belle said:


>


 
I love those Choos  Can we see modelling pics, dying to see what they look like on


----------



## JetSetGo!

*SouthernBelle* I love your Choos!


----------



## gemruby41

CL Python Fontanete & Manolo pumps


----------



## danicky

*gemruby41*  wow the Python Fontanete are gorgeous! Conrats!!!


----------



## jclr

Anyone familiar with Jacqueline Schnabel shoes?  I bought these from a local boutique.  I was drawn to the colors--the shoes actually look better in person.


----------



## Roe

these chanels that i was hoping to wear tonight.

http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8#8-m...chanel-signature-charm-detail-on-heel-2,2,3,2


----------



## Roe

gemruby41 said:


> CL Python Fontanete & Manolo pumps




are your fonatnetes true to size?  i purchased a pair and my size fits too snug and the next size up, my right side keeps slipping out. so i have retarded feet ..yes!  
any who the sa told me that give it time that they will stretch to my feet.


----------



## gemruby41

Roe said:


> are your fonatnetes true to size? i purchased a pair and my size fits too snug and the next size up, my right side keeps slipping out. so i have retarded feet ..yes!
> any who the sa told me that give it time that they will stretch to my feet.


I got my usual CL size in these.  The toe box was a little snug, but I stretched it with the shoe stretcher.


----------



## luxlover

recently purchased a great pair of louboutin wedge shoes for the summer


----------



## MsReya

Hermes Oran sandals and CL Balusrtina pumps


----------



## Southern-Belle

Chins4 said:


> I love those Choos  Can we see modelling pics, dying to see what they look like on



Thank you.  I will take a modeling picture.


----------



## Southern-Belle

I love Donald J. Pliner shoes I think he's so underrated.  





LAMB I love her shoes.





Modeling picture.





Another pair of LAMB.


----------



## sheanabelle

I just bought a cute little pair of Juicy flats and some black patent tory burch flip flops....wish I had a pic!


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

sheanabelle said:


> I just bought a cute little pair of Juicy flats and some black patent tory burch flip flops....wish I had a pic!



I got a really cute pair of Juicy flats too!  They were at the Saks sale.   They look like this:






I also got a pair of Manolo Campari Mary Janes in black and got my Saks gift card   yay!


----------



## Filifjonka

OK, I went over the top just a little bit last week in Rome:


top row:
coral patent Prada peeptoes
snakeskin Sergio Rossis
mirroir Versaces
snakeskin yellow Baldininis
bottom row:
Dolce& Gabbanas
black patent Sergio Rossis
snakeskin Sergio Rossis
white & gold Versace peeptoes
white Tods flats
when flying back, I had them all in one suitcase, and it was lost --> then luckily found. My heart missed several beats, honestly!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Modeling pictures of Choos


----------



## siri anne

Southernbelle: Congrats on all your purchases! Love the lambs!

Filifiyonka:  Wow!  Fab shoes! Especially love the red Prada's.  I just got back from Rome a few weeks ago and came home with 5 pairs of shoes!  Must be something in the water...or wine!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*southern*-*belle*,those look sexy


----------



## Southern-Belle

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *southern*-*belle*,those look sexy



Thanks


----------



## galligator

Got a Fed ex from Nota Bene shoes today. Kind of Chunky-witchy-cozy all day shoes:

Also got an ebay order earlier in the week, no pics on me yet, we have finally started to hit summer: House of Dereon 'Leading Lady' bootie:


----------



## danicky

*Filifjonka*  very nice purchases.


*Southern-Belle*  wow, thoese are hot!!


----------



## frozendiva

Grey croc-print Chie Mihara Chiwawas. With the cream-colored buckle and lime heel tip.


----------



## Chins4

Southern-Belle : those Choos are hot


----------



## flower71

great shoes *southern belle*, congrats!
i love your roman shopping spree *filif*


----------



## flower71

i've just splurged again(!) on a pair of lanvin flats...waiting for UPS every morning to ring the door bell!


----------



## flower71

oh of course pics will follow!


----------



## galligator

Charles Nolan 'Maggie' on a 1-day sale - I love oxfords. Yay.
They should be here in about a week:


----------



## flower71

my lanvin black flats:


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

a pair of Chinese Laundry ballet slippers, black and white plaid with a cute little bow on the front


----------



## Chins4

galligator said:


> Charles Nolan 'Maggie' on a 1-day sale - I love oxfords. Yay.
> They should be here in about a week:


 
Loving these  where did you get hold of them? And do they come in any other colours?


----------



## galligator

I got them on sale via the 'gilt group' at gilt.com (they have rotating sales but not a great privacy policy - so their alerts go to my secondary email) but they are available full price  & most sizes at piperlime.com. I haven't seen any other colors.  They're the 1st I've tried by Charles Nolan,  but I am a total sucker for girly oxfords.

The style name 'maggie' should bring them right up on a search.


----------



## Chins4

galligator said:


> I got them on sale via the 'gilt group' at gilt.com (they have rotating sales but not a great privacy policy - so their alerts go to my secondary email) but they are available full price & most sizes at piperlime.com. I haven't seen any other colors. They're the 1st I've tried by Charles Nolan, but I am a total sucker for girly oxfords.
> 
> The style name 'maggie' should bring them right up on a search.


 
Damn - piperlime don't ship to the UK . But I'm with you, love that Oxford look.


----------



## galligator

Too bad. I'll keep an eye out on emails from the UK shoe sites I subscrie to...


----------



## Chins4

galligator said:


> Too bad. I'll keep an eye out on emails from the UK shoe sites I subscrie to...


 
Thanks so much


----------



## Southern-Belle

Thanks for the compliments ladies.


----------



## fja

the latest addition to my shoe collection 

chanel logo thongs and hermes oran slide...


----------



## Chins4

2 new Zanottis


----------



## toiletduck

*fja:* LOVE your new purchases!!

*Chins:* those Zanottis look gorgeous!

I just bought another pair of Miu Mius.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Chins4

Love the gold heel son those Mius - add a bit of a edgy twist to a classic colour & style


----------



## lvpiggy

most recent received shoe purchase: christian louboutin wine patent rolandos:






shoe purchases on the way:  CL nude patent no prive, CL black grease pigalle, CL beige chiffon ambrosina


----------



## danicky

*Chins4*  really pretty.

*toiletduck*  I love them.

*lvpiggy*  hot, hot, hot!!


----------



## toiletduck

Thanks Chin and Danicky!

LVpiggy, I LOVE those wine Rolandos! I can't wait to see your Nude NP's!


----------



## cfellis522

lvpiggy said:


> most recent received shoe purchase: christian louboutin wine patent rolandos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoe purchases on the way: CL nude patent no prive, CL black grease pigalle, CL beige chiffon ambrosina


 
I love all the new shoes!

LV, I love your new Rolandos!!!  How do they fit?  How much did you have to size up? down?  I would love a pair, it just scares me to purchase without trying them on because CLs seem to vary soooo much!  

Caroline


----------



## lvpiggy

cfellis522 said:


> I love all the new shoes!
> 
> LV, I love your new Rolandos!!! How do they fit? How much did you have to size up? down? I would love a pair, it just scares me to purchase without trying them on because CLs seem to vary soooo much!
> 
> Caroline


 
i bought the size 37s b/c of all the horror stories that they ran really small, but actually they're a bit loose on me, so i'm putting tip toes and heel grips in the back . . . . . . i kind of feel like the sizes are starting to get bigger . . . . both pairs i bought @ the CL store in vegas were 35.5 . . . .


----------



## lvpiggy

thanks danicky!!  i swear i'm soooo jealous of you gettin to browse tpf all day!



toiletduck said:


> Thanks Chin and Danicky!
> 
> LVpiggy, I LOVE those wine Rolandos! I can't wait to see your Nude NP's!


 
guess what?!?!?  THEY'RE HERE!! will take pix later tonite


----------



## Melissa Ann

Black quilted leather and patent trim camillia Chanel d'orsay pumps.

Before that, plum croc choos.

As bad as my bag habit is, my shoe problem is so much worse...


----------



## guccidiva

my new acquisition


----------



## shoes319

These bright blue CL's!!  Love them --


----------



## galligator

guccidiva, Cute. I got these a few weeks ago - It took me a bout 15 minutes to get used to that unusual platform even though the whole shoe was only 3 1/2 inches before the platform - have you worn yours for any length of time yet?


----------



## canismajor

Christian Louboutin Sock Mary Jane in Anthracite.


----------



## SimplyElegant

toiletduck said:


> *fja:* LOVE your new purchases!!
> 
> *Chins:* those Zanottis look gorgeous!
> 
> I just bought another pair of Miu Mius. Thanks for letting me share!


I love your Miu Mius.


----------



## oceancitygirl

fja said:


> the latest addition to my shoe collection
> 
> chanel logo thongs and hermes oran slide...


 I love these chanel sandals!


----------



## naturale

Caoch from Nordstrom.


----------



## fendifemale

I  them!^^^


----------



## lov2shop

I'm on a Prada binge...most recent are these three ...still waiting for the Prada floral peep toes to arrive in the mail. All these Pradas are so comfy, I'm addicted!!


----------



## Purses

Tory Wedge Kitty Wedge: my first time ever purchasing Tory Birch! Mine is all black and it's weaved leather.


----------



## Purses

MsReya said:


> Hermes Oran sandals and CL Balusrtina pumps


 
I came close to purchasing Hermes Oran sandals, but I didn't think it looked dainty enough for me.  They look nice on your foot.


----------



## miss gucci

*purses*
those shoes are so cute..


----------



## AJC

My D&G Simona pumps. Adobrable navy patent with nautical and sporty yet elegant feel to it - welcome new friend


----------



## naturale

fja said:


> the latest addition to my shoe collection
> 
> chanel logo thongs and hermes oran slide...



Love those chanels!


----------



## Purses

miss gucci said:


> *purses*
> those shoes are so cute..


 
Thank you!  I look forward to wearing them.


----------



## fja

*i love this wine patent CLs!! *



lvpiggy said:


> most recent received shoe purchase: christian louboutin wine patent rolandos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoe purchases on the way:  CL nude patent no prive, CL black grease pigalle, CL beige chiffon ambrosina





oceancitygirl said:


> I love these chanel sandals!


----------



## fja

*thank you TOILETDUCK, OCEANCITYGIRL and NATURALE!!! i love them too*


----------



## Chins4

New Zanottis arrived this morning


----------



## AJC

Chins4 said:


> New Zanottis arrived this morning


 
Perfect shoes! Are they more pewter-silver rather than silver-silver? I've been looking for a toned down silver pumps for a while. Great addition


----------



## Chins4

AJC - yes they are more pewter than silver-silver. That's why I fell for them, the colour is so much more flexible than straight silver


----------



## La Vanguardia

I bought two pairs of fabulous Giuseppe Zanotti jeweled flat sandals yesterday:

Here's a pic on the thread I posted: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...nd-warm-time-for-fabulous-sandals-284395.html


----------



## galligator

Bargain shopping again - I have a weekness for great deals when the brand really fits me  The downside of course is that I probably won't actually receive them until the 1st week of May. 

Betsey Johnsons & lovem/hatem Steve Maddens.

I did receive my Charles Nolan slingbacks today. The white is actually opalescent & shiny. Dressier than the online picture.


----------



## ellacoach

I just purchased a pair of Tory Burch Reese ballet flats today.


----------



## danicky

*Chins4*  I like them. So classy. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Danicky............momentary unfaithfulness to CL but I  these shoes.


----------



## MKWMDA

Rose Gold ('Nude Nappa') Metallic Louboutin VP. SUCH a gorgeous color, but alas they are going back, as they are causing marital strife. (DH doesnt like them, or their price tag). I think I paid $870 for them including tax. Yowza.


----------



## Chins4

Just ordered these JCs AND snagged a pair of CL Electric Blue Suede Rolandos thanks to a fellow Tpfer 

Now I REALLY have to give it a rest for a while :banned:


----------



## makeupmama

mine would be my tory burch patent slippers in orchid pink.


----------



## JuneHawk

Chins4 said:


> Just ordered these JCs AND snagged a pair of CL Electric Blue Suede Rolandos thanks to a fellow Tpfer
> 
> Now I REALLY have to give it a rest for a while :banned:



I have wanted the Choo Lumieres for SO long!  I am green with envy.  Congrats on a great buy!

June


----------



## JuneHawk

I bought these babies today.  They are the Caldo in Camel.  I love them!

June


----------



## fendifemale

galligator said:


> Bargain shopping again - I have a weekness for great deals when the brand really fits me  The downside of course is that I probably won't actually receive them until the 1st week of May.
> 
> Betsey Johnsons & lovem/hatem Steve Maddens.
> 
> I did receive my Charles Nolan slingbacks today. The white is actually opalescent & shiny. Dressier than the online picture.


me likey


----------



## MariaT

I just bought these from revolve clothing at a very good price.. received them yesterday and LOVE them!


----------



## cristalena56

i bought these cute bcbg shoes from loehmanns for 25 dollars.. sorry i dont have charlotte york's modelling feet :shame:


----------



## cristalena56

galligator said:


> Bargain shopping again - I have a weekness for great deals when the brand really fits me  The downside of course is that I probably won't actually receive them until the 1st week of May.
> 
> Betsey Johnsons & lovem/hatem Steve Maddens.
> 
> I did receive my Charles Nolan slingbacks today. The white is actually opalescent & shiny. Dressier than the online picture.


oo those white/black ones are cute!


----------



## kara_n

These are my latest shoes (I haven't bought shoes in a very long time) - Chanel boots ..my knees were kinda swollen that day but oh well! $1200


----------



## danicky

*kara_n*  thoese are really pretty. Congrats!!


----------



## galligator

These arrived yesterday. Hale Bob 'Imagine' pumps. 
I tried the Miu Miu brogues last month & they just didn't fit me but I really wanted the style.


----------



## galligator

These BCBgirls *twins* came today.


----------



## glamourdiva1982

Everytime I come to this page you ladies make me whip out the Breyer's.  Is it still bad for you if it's Raspberry and Dark Chocolate?


----------



## galligator

It's Health Food. All those antioxidants in dark chocolate.

I do figure I'll be going on an allover shopping ban pretty soon.


----------



## Purses

I got this in teal colour:


----------



## cristalena56

galligator said:


> These BCBgirls *twins* came today.


 oooo sooooooooooo cute!


----------



## PurpleD

I went to Lanvin in Paris two weeks ago and saw these lovely ballet flats with black bows (http://www.tenderbirmingham.com/ind...facturer_id=11&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1). To my disappointment, they were sold out in my size L

I was in Philly last weekend and found these shoes a local boutique (in my size!) and snapped them up! I was so excited to find them, and since theres no sales tax in PA I managed to save some cash as well. Im a happy puppy!


----------



## miss gucci

i bought these Lulu Guinness shoes..(they are metalic blue and black toe)


----------



## Giavonna

I just ordered these today









*Louboutin Mad Mary*


----------



## Chins4

CL Rolandos in Electric Blue Suede


----------



## White Corner

Fendi lambskin flats in white...


----------



## Chins4

And another new CL on the way - Black Grease Pigalle 120s


----------



## aspoint_girl

Giavonna said:


> I just ordered these today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Louboutin Mad Mary*


 
Absolutely GORGEOUS! Congrats!

Andrea


----------



## MichelleD

I never really cared for Jimmy Choo much until now. I bought these to wear my daughter's high school graduation.  These are simply hotttt!!!!  Too bad I'll be having foot surgery 2 days after I wear them


----------



## Giavonna

aspoint_girl said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS! Congrats!
> 
> Andrea


 
Thanks!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I bought the Gucci Grease orange suede platforms with dark cork and the black suede with dark cork at Saks. Yes they make black suede with dark cork! 

I only thought they had black patent with light cork so was considering dying the orange later but when I opened my shipment I had this instead of black patent . It was the different than what I ordered but I was very happy since I did not think these were made! 

I also bought the Minerva Gucci sandal


----------



## Chins4

CL Red Patent Rolando


----------



## ItalianFashion

guccidiva said:


> my new acquisition


 

where did you buy these?  I must have them!!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Just received these yesterday -Yellow Patent Lanvins - I'm in love - theyre an early Birthday gift to myself 
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/ecnew/C...Stagione=47I&CodCollezione=A2Z&CodArticolo=14


----------



## indi3r4

just got myself these 2 lovely babies.. 
*
Kate Spade Gwennie in Ruby*



Tory Burch Sophie Wedge in Black Snake


----------



## Purses

indi3r4 said:


> just got myself these 2 lovely babies..
> 
> *Kate Spade Gwennie in Ruby*
> View attachment 430513
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Sophie Wedge in Black Snake
> View attachment 430514


 
I love your Tory Birch shoe!  Mine is almost the same but it has a lower heel.


----------



## lvpiggy

Chins4 said:


> CL Red Patent Rolando


chins, congrats!!!  i have them and they are totally TDF


----------



## lvpiggy

just ordered the fuschia/gold louboutin Privatita from Barney's!


----------



## flower71

Raffaluv said:


> Just received these yesterday -Yellow Patent Lanvins - I'm in love - theyre an early Birthday gift to myself
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/ecnew/C...Stagione=47I&CodCollezione=A2Z&CodArticolo=14


I love those shoes, unfortunately i have big feet...40.5 so 
LVR didn't have em!
congrats


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

just got these from shopbop:





and these from NM online:


pre-ordered these two:



javascript:popUp('/store/catalog/pr...d51150002&yB=eg_prod51150002',570,565,'yes');


----------



## lolitakali

Nice shoes everyone!

Just got these Vialis 3733 hand-made pumps today in black for a steal!!!


----------



## galligator

Cute, how did I miss these on the Nordies site?


----------



## Raffaluv

flower71 said:


> I love those shoes, unfortunately i have big feet...40.5 so
> LVR didn't have em!
> congrats


 

Thanks so much flower - I am so excited about them & the color - you are not alone as far as size, I got them in a 40  - I think Barneys may have them also - their site is down right now, I was going to check for you


----------



## omgblonde

I LOVE the black cork platforms *IF*!

Those Louboutins are TDF *lvpiggy*!

I just recieved these shoes from Topshop today! So comfy!


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Just picked these up from endless.com

Pelle Moda Renee in Platino


----------



## flower71

Raffaluv said:


> Thanks so much flower - I am so excited about them & the color - you are not alone as far as size, I got them in a 40  - I think Barneys may have them also - their site is down right now, I was going to check for you


*
thanks raffaluv, that's so sweet of you! it's quite hard to find my size ...


----------



## nana00

lvpiggy said:


> just ordered the fuschia/gold louboutin Privatita from Barney's!


 
, Congrats!!


----------



## YankeeGirl21

yay! i just got my tory burch serenas (My first torys!) from NM first mark sale and I love them to peices!! 

http://www.jildorshoes.com/product....I=48576/?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=cpc


----------



## frostedcouture

I just got my Tory Burch Revas.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

CL No Prive Blue/White Seersuckers(DH surprised me yesterday), and I just ordered CL Orange Pigalle Grafetti Pumps on Shebay


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

nana00 said:


> , Congrats!!


 
Those are sofa king hot! I want those so bad, I'll have them if I learn how to stay out of LV


----------



## *Principessa*

Just ordered these.


----------



## mo.space

omgblonde said:


> I LOVE the black cork platforms *IF*!
> 
> Those Louboutins are TDF *lvpiggy*!
> 
> I just recieved these shoes from Topshop today! So comfy!



i love them
can't believe they're comfy, they don't look comfy!!


----------



## mo.space

White Corner said:


> Fendi lambskin flats in white...



THOSE LOOK SOOOOOOO Comfy!!! theyre gorgeous
if you don't mind me asking how much did you get them for? I think i'm going to drop into fendi and check those out!


----------



## bisbee

I just got my first pair of Repetto black ballet flats:






Very comfy!


----------



## Chins4

Ebay impulse buy ush:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

galligator said:


> These BCBgirls *twins* came today.


 

I like...and BCBGirls is like my favorite! Every pair I have are comfy and cute!


----------



## galligator

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I like...and BCBGirls is like my favorite! Every pair I have are comfy and cute!


What's even better is they were 50% off online. Yay. the Blue was just on sale at Amazon earlier this week at about 30% off, so I went willpower-free & ordered those, too. They are cozy & adorable, love em.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

galligator said:


> What's even better is they were 50% off online. Yay. the Blue was just on sale at Amazon earlier this week at about 30% off, so I went willpower-free & ordered those, too. They are cozy & adorable, love em.


 

*running to look for them*


----------



## archygirl

CL Very Prive dk brown calf leather; 
CHANEL pink suede pumps with white heel.


----------



## Giavonna

Here's a pic of the Blahnik I just ordered.


----------



## Purses

bisbee said:


> I just got my first pair of Repetto black ballet flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very comfy!


 
Those look like my Geox shoes that I have in Bronze.


----------



## Souzie

Waiting for these





and these


----------



## socalboo

bisbee said:


> I just got my first pair of Repetto black ballet flats:
> Very comfy!




I got the black Repettos last summer, I  them! They are extremely comfy, they hold up well and unlike some ballet flats, they don't make your feet look a million miles wide!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

BCBG snake skin pump in hot orange...




And Guess black leather pump


----------



## galligator

Fabulosity, were you over at smartbatgains today? I was just talking myself out of those bcbg's in black.


----------



## Chins4

Another Ebay impulse buy - vintage style


----------



## bellezee

Black lanvin flats, CL very prive in white lace, ML bunckeled white slingback, cole haan pink metallic air jenni flats. Feeling very very guilty right now


----------



## MsFrida

BCBG's  Love them, and they're sooo comfortable! (that was a shock, haha)

(Please excuse me for the ugly jeans )


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

galligator said:


> Fabulosity, were you over at smartbatgains today? I was just talking myself out of those bcbg's in black.


 

LOL! I sure was  That's like my favorite online shopping site 
I was thinking of getting them in black but wanna see how the Guess one's work out first. The white are pretty too


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

MsFrida said:


> BCBG's  Love them, and they're sooo comfortable! (that was a shock, haha)
> 
> (Please excuse me for the ugly jeans )


 

I like! and yes they are like my favorite shoe designer right now! I have yet to purchase a pair that hurt my feet. I have a few pairs of their boots also


----------



## MsFrida

Oooh


----------



## AlovesLV

Tory Burch
"Ali" Sandal
Patent Black


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

got these in all 3 colors...on sale at NM!!!






from eluxury's sale:




and CL Madeleine's from Barneys!!!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

ooops...i wasn't done yet...just added these to my collection

from saks


----------



## ladystara

I just bought these a few days ago   What do you ladies think?


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

^ hot shoes! i love 'em!


----------



## LeMonde

Recently discovered (by accident) the most comfortable shoes ever... *Cole Haan Nike Air collection*! Bought SIX pairs  
They just started *bi-annual SALE*, to get more info (about the sale) see my other post: 

*http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/cole-haan-huge-bi-annual-sale-40-extra-298124.html*

1 x *JOELLE AIR *MARY JANE (ivory w/ black; fabulous chic) - $295 (sale $209)
1 x *NAMI AIR *PUMP (black w/ black patent; classic look) - $295 (sale $209)
3 x *AIR BEAU *MARY JANE (ivory, chocolate, black suede; the best flats ever!) - $165 (sale $119)
1 x *AIR BRIA *PERF BALLET (black leather, as previous but quicker to put on lol) - $155 (sale $109)

Will post IRL *pictures *as soon as I get them! 
(in the meantime see photos from the website in *my next post*)
Love them ALL already!!!


----------



## thenorthwood

Tahari on sale at Macy's


----------



## LeMonde

Here are the pictures from *Cole Haan *website; Six pairs I bought yesterday 

*JOELLE AIR *MARY JANE (ivory w/ black patent; fabulous chic)





*NAMI AIR *PUMP (black w/ black patent; classic look)
*



*

*AIR BEAU *MARY JANE (ivory suede; the best flats ever!) 
They actuall look better IRL (In Real Life)





*AIR BEAU *MARY JANE (chocolate suede)





*AIR BEAU *MARY JANE (black suede) 





*AIR BRIA *PERF BALLET (black leather, as previous but quicker to put on lol) 





*Can't wait for the package to arrive!!! *


----------



## galligator

My pre-ban sale splurge. There are 2 or 3 more that didn't have stock photos & I haven't had time to take pics yet.


----------



## JuneHawk

ladystara said:


> I just bought these a few days ago   What do you ladies think?



I love them!

June


----------



## babypie

Chins4 said:


> Just ordered these JCs AND snagged a pair of CL Electric Blue Suede Rolandos thanks to a fellow Tpfer
> 
> Now I REALLY have to give it a rest for a while :banned:


Wow, hot!


----------



## lilflobowl

Tadaaaa!

Lanvin Satin/Patent Ballet Flats snapped off ebay!  I'm posting these up everywhere!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

^^^ I love those Lanvin flats!!!!!! 

These have been my most recent purchases, Juicy Couture Paloma slingback flats in camel and ruby patent.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

lilflobowl said:


> Tadaaaa!
> 
> Lanvin Satin/Patent Ballet Flats snapped off ebay!  I'm posting these up everywhere!


 
Cute! congrats on the awesome purchase. I got a pair just like that in navy and black!


----------



## guccidiva

just got this babies, love that the heel is verrry high


----------



## guccidiva

lilflobowl said:


> Tadaaaa!
> 
> Lanvin Satin/Patent Ballet Flats snapped off ebay!  I'm posting these up everywhere!


 
I had very similar shoes for gymnastics practice at school!


----------



## sillywahine

Just bought the Nine west gladiator wedges and report signature booties - both for $135 shipped on amazon.com! so happy!!


----------



## Queen Mahra

I've got a weakness for Dior shoes... esp. this style...


----------



## prettyfit

New Ferragamos, very ladylike. =)


----------



## jixiang

At the Nordie's sale, I picked up a pair of Ferragamo black wedges and the MBMJ silver mouse flats.  So cute!


----------



## vlore

I  Endless.com! They have FREE OVERNIGHT shipping! You literally get your shoes the next business day
Just ordered these:
Pour la Victoire




Jean-Michel Cazabat


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

i love shopbop! seriously though, their designer boutique section has an awesome sale right now. just ordered these:


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

and...






they all better fit right or i will be mad lol!


----------



## JuneHawk

I bought these babies from the BG sale last night. I can't wait till they get here!






And these from Finishline today because mine have seen better days:






June


----------



## paelaf

In the past month or two... I really need to get some color in there!! 

oops, sorry for the huge images!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^Francesca we have the same style I'd wear every pair you just posted


----------



## vlore

With Barneys great sale, I purchased these 3 shoes:





 
 http://www.barneys.com/O My Sling/1...gner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=87&sz=1And another pair of O My Sling in Nude!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

~Fabulousity~ said:


> ^^^Francesca we have the same style I'd wear every pair you just posted


 
That's awesome, in that case u must have fabulous style lol! thanks


----------



## Armaiti

I got these Marc by Marc Jacobs pumps for $148 (70%) off at Pink Mascara:


----------



## vlore

...and got these which I was eyeing on Net-a-Porter and found them on sale at shopbop.com 

*Vanessa Bruno*


----------



## guccidiva

My new sale finds.. Guess Tuxedoes, Casadei green crocs.. will probably return these since the heel is too low for me.. Kors patents simple pumps (so comfy and padded, it's like walking on a cloud, Kors is sooo underpriced)...the last two pics are of my Guess shoes that I just adore, they are a cross between YSL Tribute (front) and jimmy choo heel and they have a silver G dangling on each side (like Gucci I guess). I totally adore them and they are extremely comfortable.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

nice new editions,ladies


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

FrancescaAveiro said:


> That's awesome, in that case u must have fabulous style lol! thanks


 

 I do


----------



## galligator

*guccidiva *- love the tuxedo sandals. Looks like we all got sale fever. Oh, ban, ban, ban. Argh.


----------



## flower71

*vlore*: wow! You did get lucky!! Oh I so wished I could've gotten a few pairs on sale too frmo Barney's...I've been dying for a pair of Costume National..;


----------



## vlore

Ended up returning 2 JCrew shoes, 1 CL (didn't fit right), and 1 Pour La Victoire (didn't like the quality) and purchased these 2 flat sandals @ Shopbop.com.
*Theory *(from $245 to $171)   *Kors *(from $225 to $157)


----------



## jjensen

vlore said:


> With Barneys great sale, I purchased these 3 shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pair of O My Sling in Nude!



Are those Very Prives on sale as well? I didn't see them on the website.


----------



## Red5

Prada white wash sandal from the Barney's sale.  Has anyone seen these anywhere besides Barney's?  My friend wants a pair too!


----------



## *angel*

My most recent shoe puchase was today - 
Valentino Low Heel Patent Thong Sandal from bergdorfgoodman.com


----------



## vlore

jjensen said:


> Are those Very Prives on sale as well? I didn't see them on the website.



No, the Very Prives were not on sale
The only ones I bought on sale were the O My Sling!


----------



## guccidiva

galligator said:


> *guccidiva *- love the tuxedo sandals. Looks like we all got sale fever. Oh, ban, ban, ban. Argh.


 

Thank you  I got these shoes before my shoe ban post so they don't count, right?


----------



## guccidiva

Ok, I went a little nuts at Nordies, but it's all double points purchases


----------



## JuneHawk

As I was trying to say yesterday before the forum went down, I'm so happy you bought those Choos!  I was smitten with them from the minute I saw them last year.  I basically begged my husband to let me buy them and he agreed, then I tracked them down a couple of weeks ago (it wasn't easy) and I found out they just don't fit my feet no matter what size I get.  I was heartbroken, although I have now moved on 

I'm living vicariously through you!

June


----------



## JuneHawk

I finally found the silver Sedaraby in size yesterday.  They came home with me 

June


----------



## galligator

*guccidiva: *Thank you  I got these shoes before my shoe ban post so they don't count, right? 

 Same here, posted some of my Nordies pretties too -  knew I wouldn't make another trip to Nordies probably until Christmas .... so I banned myself afterward.  Shoes are my downfall, but I already have a house, so no old lady living in her shoes for me.


----------



## guccidiva

galligator said:


> *guccidiva: *Thank you  I got these shoes before my shoe ban post so they don't count, right?
> 
> Same here, posted some of my Nordies pretties too - knew I wouldn't make another trip to Nordies probably until Christmas .... so I banned myself afterward. Shoes are my downfall, but I already have a house, so no old lady living in her shoes for me.


 
Haha, same here  I only shop at Nordies twice a year, during sales.


----------



## guccidiva

JuneHawk said:


> As I was trying to say yesterday before the forum went down, I'm so happy you bought those Choos! I was smitten with them from the minute I saw them last year. I basically begged my husband to let me buy them and he agreed, then I tracked them down a couple of weeks ago (it wasn't easy) and I found out they just don't fit my feet no matter what size I get. I was heartbroken, although I have now moved on
> 
> I'm living vicariously through you!
> 
> June


 
June, what size did you try? I am 7.5 and I got 38. I think that you need that extra half size otherwise they are too narrow... Honestly, I am on the fence about them. The color is great, but the style is just really simple for the price. Plus, now I am really nervous about the quality.


----------



## JuneHawk

guccidiva said:


> June, what size did you try? I am 7.5 and I got 38. I think that you need that extra half size otherwise they are too narrow... Honestly, I am on the fence about them. The color is great, but the style is just really simple for the price. Plus, now I am really nervous about the quality.



I have trouble with JC.  The only pair I have is a 38.5 and while they fit OK, they could be a tiny bit shorter.  The Lumieres I tried were a 38.5 and they were REALLY long but the toebox was a bit narrow.  If I had gone for a 38, they would have fit lengthwise but would have been too narrow for me to actually get my foot in.  This has been the case with nearly every pair of Choos I've tried on.

June


----------



## noon

My lastest purchases - Gina flats and Dior metallic black heels


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

love the goodies,ladies: *june*,love the Sedaraby


----------



## guccigirl2000

My latest buy were these Miu Miu Teacup Shoes. No modelling pics since I am too lazy right now but I took some pics of the shoes on my laptop. I also got some CL simple pumps in blue greasepaint (pics posted in the CL sub-forum)


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^those heels are dreamy...enjoy wearing em


----------



## cutiepie21

My latest purchase from nine west:


----------



## bebexirene

*guccidiva*, love the miu miu shoes and the color!

*junehawk*, the sederabys are gorgeous!  I'm still waiting for find a pair in my size.

*guccigirl2000*, those miu miu teacup shoes are so pretty and cute!  I wanted to get a pair, but they didn't have my size =[


----------



## Chins4

Hurray! More CLs - Red Patent Clichy 100 and Ponyskin Leopard Pigalle 100


----------



## bebexirene

Chins4, both purchases are gorgeous!  I love the color of the Clichys!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Bebe


----------



## B & K

My latest buy (last week)...

Silver CL Hampton Sandals & Green Lanvin Flats


----------



## gemruby41

Miu Miu slides. It's snakeskin, leather, and suede.


----------



## thenorthwood

^^ Oooh, I love those!


----------



## fendifemale

me2!


----------



## MsTina

Cute shoes everyone!

I recently got two new pairs of shoes!

The first one is a pair of Michael by Michael Kors heels














The second one is a pair of Ralph Lauren slip on sneakers.


----------



## fendifemale

Really nice! Did you get them from smartbargain?


----------



## MsTina

fendifemale said:


> Really nice! Did you get them from smartbargain?



I got them at Loehmann's! When I saw the Kors heels I snatched them up right away!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*mstina*,those MKs are fierce


----------



## Bagnista

My last shoe purchases were these..and I am very pleased with my purchases...My Givenchy and my Gucci heels....I got these on sale....


----------



## jixiang

Wow, hot!


----------



## shoptfs

those givenchys are super hot!


----------



## baglady2006

my most recent shoe purchases: 3 Fendi, 3 Gucci, 1 Dior


----------



## saint2sinner

modeling pics?? close ups??? drool!!!


----------



## sneezz

Tory Burch Reva in tangerine patent


----------



## sara999

christian louboutin green suede yoyo zeppa


----------



## Chins4

Sara those are hot, hot, hot And such a gorgeous, individual colour 

Gem, love those Mius - I was looking at them in blue but the pink is much cuter!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Some new purchases...


----------



## originallyxelle

*Jimmy Choo*

*Wood Patent Ballet Flats*


sorry copied that from saks.com


----------



## Southern-Belle

I just had to have them in hot pink.


----------



## KittyKat65




----------



## momo43




----------



## JuneHawk

KittyKat65 said:


>


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

love the new shoes,ladies
*baglady*...I have been feening on a pr of the Fendi B Buckle slides
*Momo*, you can't for wrong with the HG of mary janes...the Campari are dreamy


----------



## ksammon

hey everyone this is my 1st time on this thread .. And my 1st pair of Designer heels i just order them should be getting them in a few days 
	

what does everyone think ?!


----------



## JuneHawk

I ordered these today on sale.  I'm hoping they fit!


----------



## indi3r4

just got this today..


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*ksammon*,*junehawk*,*indi3r4*,...love the new shoes


----------



## Sbocciare




----------



## lark_lulu

JuneHawk said:


> I ordered these today on sale.  I'm hoping they fit!



I love those Louboutin.

I bought a pair of Chie Mihara in gray; peep toe, sling back. They are so cute.


----------



## Emotus

My latest love. Gucci corset heels.


----------



## babyjean06

Southern-Belle said:


> I just had to have them in hot pink.



Love those betsey J heels!!!


----------



## bebexirene

Gorgeous new additions, ladies!


----------



## vlore

Going on a cruise, so opted for something simple...just hope these are nice & of good quality because recently JCrew's shoe quality has been 
Crossing my fingers on these:


 

 

 







 
​


----------



## JuneHawk

vlore said:


> Going on a cruise, so opted for something simple...just hope these are nice & of good quality because recently JCrew's shoe quality has been
> Crossing my fingers on these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



There is no picture!


----------



## fendifemale

ksammon said:


> hey everyone this is my 1st time on this thread .. And my 1st pair of Designer heels i just order them should be getting them in a few days
> 
> what does everyone think ?!


----------



## bagpunk




----------



## bagpunk




----------



## vlore

Going on a cruise, so opted for something simple...just hope these are nice & of good quality because recently JCrew's shoe quality has been 
Crossing my fingers on these babies. Here they are:


 

 

 







 
​


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bagpunk said:


>


 

 foot candy for sure!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ Yeah those shoes are ultra cool!!!!


----------



## Blyen

I'm in love with this pair!


----------



## fashion1sta

*Lilyjamie*- Those are adorable~ Loving the polkadots!
*Fabulousity*- Your shoes are so unique! Where are they from?


----------



## Southern-Belle

bagpunk said:


>



These are TDF!!!


----------



## babypie

Wow! Totally eye-catching! I love them! 



bagpunk said:


>


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagPunk, If you don't mind me asking:shame:, where did you find those beautiful Dries Van Noten heels, I've been looking for them. Can u help?


----------



## bagpunk

hey gals. thaaaanks!! 

these are the most i have ever spent on a pair of shoes!! 

i bought them from singapore DVN (which i heard is a part of a local conglomerate who also holds the rights to distribution of brands like balenciaga, marni, dolce & gabana, etc). 

i just called them to see if they entertain phone orders from other countries and they say no  i am sure that is because of some security issues with credit cards etc.


----------



## PHENOMENON

D&G peep toes


----------



## fsubabe

Kate Spade patent leather heels.


----------



## vlore

Wanted everyday/running errands type of shoes, so got these from *Shopbop.com* (FYI: sale items have been even further marked-down)

Ash $76 (from $152)


Theory $73.50 (from $245)


Kors $112.50 (from $225)


Rachel Comey $132.50 (from $265)* 


* got these to match my 08 Sapphire GSH City​


----------



## bgyoshi

hello everyone! first time posting on this forum... but i went shoe crazy this month, so I thought I should share with fellow shoe-lovers!! 






From my mom who just vacation-ed in Hong Kong =)





Penny Loves Kenny





Aldo..altho I'm thinking of returning these cuz I can barely walk haha 





Aldo...very comfy...black patent pumps for every occasion =)





Aldo...these haven't arrived yet haha





Aldo...SUPER comfy!!


----------



## fashion1sta

^ i see that you had an aldo party! Love the selections..especially the black/grey pumps- but if they hurt~ seriously.... return them! I have a couple of shoes that i can barely walk on and i wished that i could have exchanged it for something less demanding on my feet.


----------



## fashion1sta

So i finally got my shoes ( which i bought all this week!) from fed/ups and i'm still waiting for the last one 



*MICHAEL Michael Kors Berkley T-Strap*





*

*

*



**MICHAEL Michael Kors Berkley Flat*




*Alessandro Dell'Acqua Multicolored High Heel Sandal from shopbop *






*from bakers*


----------



## JetSetGo!

Got these on super sale at Saks. I've been eyeing them for a long time, so I'm pretty excited! The heel is awesome!













pics berenshoes & Saks


----------



## Mollinski76

Not sure what I'll wear these with but they are so cute and a great buy at $82.50!​


----------



## bgyoshi

*fashion1sta*, I LOVE the Michael Kors!! are they comfy??


----------



## vlore

Manolos- Erdem in pewter


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*JSG*, OH MY NERD! I love the heel on those.


----------



## fashion1sta

bgyoshi said:


> *fashion1sta*, I LOVE the Michael Kors!! are they comfy??


 
Thank you! Both the flats and the sandals are very comfortable! It's also very easy to put them on because of the zippers lol.


----------



## shoppinghabbit

Love these not high end but perfect for my dress.


----------



## Southern-Belle

Miu Miu 





Karen Millen





L.A.M.B.


----------



## ColdSteel

Pics to come later - I got this fabulous pair of low heeled bally spectator pumps in black leather with a patent toe. Picked them up at thrift town for $3. Great condition. Resoled and everything!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

JetSetGo! said:


> Got these on super sale at Saks. I've been eyeing them for a long time, so I'm pretty excited! The heel is awesome!


 
Ooh, *JSG* I LOVE the heels on these!


----------



## Queen Mahra

*Got some Gucci!
















*


----------



## Chins4

2 sale bargains - both at around 40% off - Gucci slides and Sergio Rossi pumps


----------



## vlore

Got these *Fendi Patent Rainbow Flat Sandals*...I think they are so cute  at Neimans- FYI, currently have an extra 25% off all sale items!


----------



## Calya

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I just bought these Prada brocade peeptoe heels and am hoping they arrive early next week so i can wear them to my girls night out next Wednesday night


 
Those are so beautiful! I love them.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Just bought Louboutin "Sometimes"!!! Should be in today!!!!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Oldies but goodies (and also cheapies!)

Black Halston pumps ($3, thrifted)




Black leather/patent toe Bally spectators ($3 thrifted)




Navy leather Ferragamo pumps (HOLY GRAIL! $2 THRIFTED!!)





What a fun day at the thrift store!


----------



## bebexirene

bagpunk, they are absolutely stunning!

Southern-Belle, the Miu Mius are so cute!

Queen Mahra, love the first pair of Guccis!

ColdSteel, lovely new additions for such a cheap price too!


----------



## lvpiggy

YSL TRIBUTE SANDALS - hurrah!! 






darn . . . . i lasted 1 week on my ban


----------



## Chins4

Prada Pumps - Damn the NM 2nd cut ush:


----------



## vlore

*lvpiggy,* love your YSL Sandals!!!  I just wish I could wear shoes that high
*Chins4,* aahh Prada shoes are the best!  And those are gorgeous...Isn't the NM sale awesome?!


----------



## bagpunk

reminds me of prada's 2004




vlore said:


> Got these *Fendi Patent Rainbow Flat Sandals*...I think they are so cute  at Neimans- FYI, currently have an extra 25% off all sale items!


----------



## karwood

My most recent purchase CL NP Black Patent Burgandy Tip:


----------



## Southern-Belle

I LOVE these.... Ooh...

Fabulous shoes girls...


----------



## Southern-Belle

Some new additions...


----------



## Southern-Belle

bebexirene said:


> bagpunk, they are absolutely stunning!
> 
> Southern-Belle, the Miu Mius are so cute!
> 
> Queen Mahra, love the first pair of Guccis!
> 
> ColdSteel, lovely new additions for such a cheap price too!



Thanks I just love the heel that's what sold me...


----------



## Schmodi

Just bought Louboutin's yoyo in Purple Kid.  I can't find a good pic to link to and too lazy to take a pic, but the purple is rich and I love it! And I got them 40% off at a little boutique here in Del Mar.


----------



## Luvin' LV

First time posting any purchases....just received these today


----------



## Luvin' LV

This was my first pair of CL's I received on Monday.  I bought them in black though.


----------



## Luvin' LV

Waiting for the UPS guy to deliver these......


----------



## Luvin' LV

And last but not least.......I think I need to stop that's 4 pairs in a week

....having problem posting picture it was suppose to be of Python Privatita's


----------



## Luvin' LV

ooopps...


----------



## Luvin' LV

Still trying to get the hang of posting pictures


----------



## Luvin' LV




----------



## Luvin' LV

Having problems posting the picture....it was suppose to be the Python Privatita's


----------



## Luvin' LV

Sorry about that it said it wasn't letting me post then.....wow


----------



## Schmodi

Schmodi said:


> Just bought Louboutin's yoyo in Purple Kid.  I can't find a good pic to link to and too lazy to take a pic, but the purple is rich and I love it! And I got them 40% off at a little boutique here in Del Mar.



These.

How do you guys take such great pictures of your shoes on your feet?  I'm falling over   Also they're about 1/2 too big.  Do you guys use a heel grip or pad in the insole to push your foot back?


----------



## babypie

Schmodi said:


> These.
> 
> How do you guys take such great pictures of your shoes on your feet? I'm falling over  Also they're about 1/2 too big. Do you guys use a heel grip or pad in the insole to push your foot back?


 
Gorgeous color on those!


----------



## Schmodi

babypie said:


> Gorgeous color on those!



Thank you! I'm pretty much obsessed.  They also had bright green ones in patent leather but not in my size...those were fun!


----------



## vlore

*Ladies, great shoe purchases! Congrats to everyone!!! *


----------



## JuneHawk

Luvin' LV said:


> First time posting any purchases....just received these today



Those are beautiful!


----------



## Lyn2005

Wheeeeee!!!!! I started my shoe buying compulsion again!!!!  For $90.99 I couldn't resist!








Waiting for these to arrive....they will complete my Gucci Dragon collection (I have the pumps too)!


----------



## JuneHawk

Lyn2005 said:


> Wheeeeee!!!!! I started my shoe buying compulsion again!!!!  For $90.99 I couldn't resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for these to arrive....they will complete my Gucci Dragon collection (I have the pumps too)!



The shoes are cute.  I don't intend to be mean or anything but please tell me you are not going to wear them with pantyhose?!?!?


----------



## galligator

$91.00! Holy Cow. Love 'em.


----------



## Lyn2005

JuneHawk said:


> The shoes are cute. I don't intend to be mean or anything but please tell me you are not going to wear them with pantyhose?!?!?


 

LOL... no no no, those are the seller's pictures!  It's injustice to the shoes IMO, so it's a good thing she sold them to ME!!!  When they arrive, I'll post up a more detailed shot of the Gucci Dragons 


They didn't sell for very high because the seller mispelled her auction "Gucci Hight Heel Sandal" and didn't mention they were from the Tom Ford Gucci Era (his last collection before he left).


----------



## gemruby41

Ordered these Manolos from NM online.


----------



## JuneHawk

Lyn2005 said:


> LOL... no no no, those are the seller's pictures!  It's injustice to the shoes IMO, so it's a good thing she sold them to ME!!!  When they arrive, I'll post up a more detailed shot of the Gucci Dragons
> 
> 
> They didn't sell for very high because the seller mispelled her auction "Gucci Hight Heel Sandal" and didn't mention they were from the Tom Ford Gucci Era (his last collection before he left).



Phew!  I was worried for a minute there!


----------



## shesnochill

Is this thread only for high heels?

If not, these are my recent purchase :shame:











​


----------



## themgdinosaur

ooooohhhh... where did you get that from? what's the brand? so cool..


----------



## bagpunk

so cool... i want...  not converse? what are they?



annaversary said:


> Is this thread only for high heels?
> 
> If not, these are my recent purchase :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Law

Thought i'd share with you all my newest addition to my shoe family, I got these gorgeous Vivienne Westwood Pirate granny boots just yesterday, they are a darling newbuck leather and can be worn up or down. The heel is kinda low for me, but it was either that or the flat version!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

bagpunk said:


> so cool... i want...  not converse? what are they?


 

They're Ash.


----------



## missD




----------



## show pony

ok girlies i've turned to the dark side and purchased christian louboutin lafalaise with the multicoloured glitter (not the cork ick!) and the leopard 5" ernestas with in the last 24 hours hehehehe. 

gosh my credit card is having a bit of a cry in the corner.


----------



## karwood

JuneHawk said:


> The shoes are cute. I don't intend to be mean or anything but please tell me you are not going to wear them with pantyhose?!?!?


 I was thinking the exact same thing! LOL


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ You guys are BAD!! 
Those shoes are very pretty though!


----------



## JuneHawk

Hey, just looking out for her!


----------



## Edrine

CL joli noeud dorcet in nude patent


----------



## cjy

Gorgeous Erdine!!!!


----------



## babitina0512

jil sander's shoes






better pic




@brownsfashion.com
they ARE very comfortable....


----------



## sweet_pees

Frye Gabby, can be found at shopbop or urbanoutfitters 
i got them in camel, but i'm deciding if i should get the navy too!






here is how they look on :


----------



## Chins4

2 new CLs Brown Glittart RonRon 100 and Black Patent Privatita with Silver Heel


----------



## sallygirl

/\/\ cute! I think ron-ron means prrrr in french?


----------



## Chins4

^Cute


----------



## bruinsfan

I just bought a pair of deep pink patent carrie pumps (on sale at Guess!).


----------



## scarlett_2005

I just scored the cutest Micheal Kors sandals. I got them on sale at 70% off! I'll post pics later.


----------



## KittyKat65

Giuseppe Zanotti Gladiators


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

just ordered these from NAP, hopefully, they arrive asap!!!

3 CL's










fendi




from shopbop...


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

oops posted twice!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

more from shopbop


----------



## sara999

vintage alaia





CL activa


----------



## shop2drop1

These Tory Burch Sophie in Plum!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Love the Giuseppe's...


----------



## Chins4

Red Satin Prada Espadrilles


----------



## 8seventeen19

OH CHINS!!! Those are TDF!! I really wanted the ones like that with the silk rose in the d'orsays but they sold out of my size.


----------



## Southern-Belle

Stuart Weitzman "Juty".  I love the gold flecks in the heel.


----------



## Chins4

JC Lumieres on sale!


----------



## JuneHawk

Chins4 said:


> JC Lumieres on sale!



I am SO jealous!  I was SO in love with those shoes and when I finally tracked them down in my size they didn't fit!  They were tight on the toebox (couldn't actually get my foot in) but long.  So, no other size would have fit me.  Enjoy them, they are beautiful!

June


----------



## JuneHawk

I am giving the Mini Bouts another try.  I order them in a half a size larger than last time and I'm hoping these will fit!

June


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*chins*,those are too cute


----------



## JuneHawk

I just bought these.  I had been eying them since they went on sale.  Then the price was reduced even more and when I was ready to buy them, they were gone in my size.  I've been sitting here all day refreshing the page and they JUST popped up in my size so I snatched them! I'm assuming they are someone's return so I'm crossing my fingers they aren't banged up.






June


----------



## momo43

two pairs of jimmy choo slingbacks from off saks! one in dark brown, and one in beige


----------



## photoobsessive

My first pair of Manolos! omg! on sale, but still not cheap! now when the hell am i going to get to wear them and why did i just spend so much on a pair of shoes! someone save me! pics to follow soon!


----------



## JuneHawk

photoobsessive said:


> My first pair of Manolos! omg! on sale, but still not cheap! now when the hell am i going to get to wear them and why did i just spend so much on a pair of shoes! someone save me! pics to follow soon!




Which ones did you get?


----------



## omgblonde

In the past 24 hours I've bought..












All from ASOS.com





The picture does these NO justice at all. Their super glittery & gorgeous in real life.





The picture doesn't do these any justice either!

& another pair of gold flats I can't find a pic of!

Must. Stop. Spending!


----------



## makeupmama

i got myself a pair of red ferragamo vara leather pumps! only my second pair of ferragamos but will definitely not be my last. love them!


----------



## Peachy Mary

Canvas sneakers from Juicy Couture - I needed them since I'll go look around lots of houses this summer (I'm moving!!! YAAY!!) and I don't want to be in heels all the time. 

Yes, I really use every excuse I can get to go shopping.


----------



## balenciagabitch

Christian Louboutin "pigirl flat suede" in peacock
I loveee them, but I am dreading the inevitable scratches


----------



## shopalot

This is one of several new pairs of shoes I have bought recently!


----------



## shopalot

Here are my Juicy flats


----------



## shopalot

Here is my blue python Manolos


----------



## JuneHawk

shopalot said:


> Here is my blue python Manolos



They are beautiful!


----------



## shesnochill

*shopalot*, I LOVE YOUR SANDALS!!!

May I know where you purchased it? :shame: Or the style/name/number?


----------



## gemruby41

JuneHawk said:


> I just bought these. I had been eying them since they went on sale. Then the price was reduced even more and when I was ready to buy them, they were gone in my size. I've been sitting here all day refreshing the page and they JUST popped up in my size so I snatched them! I'm assuming they are someone's return so I'm crossing my fingers they aren't banged up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June


 June, did you get them yet? I wanted to see how they look on the feet.


----------



## JuneHawk

They haven't even shipped yet!  They are supposed to arrive by July 7th though.  I can't wait!


----------



## gemruby41

Can't wait to see pics! I just love Manolos!!

I forgot to post my CL satin VP's in this thread.


----------



## shopalot

Thanks so much June!
I love your MBs as well.  I can't wait to see how they look.

annaversary I purchased the Chanel sandals at the boutique here in Toronto.
I'm pretty sure that they are all sold out, but you could always check a Chanel boutique nearest you or perhaps a Saks or Neimans.

08P
G26012X01618
Entre Doigts

C3212
Ivoir/Noir

I hope this helps!


----------



## bruinsfan

Just bought 5 pair of flip flops for the summer - J. Crew and Havaianas.


----------



## cindy05

My BCBGs. I have it in red patent leather.


----------



## heartfelt

shopalot! those camelia sandals are just too cute. those flowers are just so girly and pretty.  i want a pair!

my new purchases:
Juicy ballerina tie flats and dior cannage sandals:





gold juicy gladiators





RR franchesca heels


----------



## sara999

YSL charlotte in grey croc print, i hate them in stock photos but they are GORGEOUS on!! and they were 1/2 off!


----------



## francyFG

Etro SS08 sandals... hope you can see them...i know they're small, i'll post a better pic asap!

i love them, and guess what????? they're so comfortable!


----------



## sep

*Dior Extreme Cutout in Gold!  My HG  ...*


----------



## bruinsfan

Where did you get the Dior sandals and the Juicy Gladiators.  I've been looking for some brown sandals - I have some Tommy Bahama's, but they are bit too flat.  I also want a pair of gladiators and those Juicy ones look nice.  



heartfelt said:


> shopalot! those camelia sandals are just too cute. those flowers are just so girly and pretty.  i want a pair!
> 
> my new purchases:
> Juicy ballerina tie flats and dior cannage sandals:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold juicy gladiators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RR franchesca heels


----------



## vlore

These are major HOT shoes from Calvin Klein, and they are super comfortable! They were featured in CK's national ad campaign. I got these at Lastchanceshoes.com



javascript:popupWindow('http://www.lastchanceshoes.com/popup_image.php?pID=691&image=0')


----------



## JuneHawk

I ordered the CL Mallorca from Barney's yesterday but we'll see if I actually get them.  It seems Barney's is just very disorganized as to what they actually have in stock and what not.


----------



## galligator

Good luck *Junehawk.* The stock was completely incorrect when they had the CL's on sale about a month back, so I know why you'd be nervous. Hopefully you will get these without any incident, rather than of an apologetic email.


----------



## galligator

*Heartfelt, *those Juicy flats are adorable.


----------



## mist




----------



## JuneHawk

galligator said:


> Good luck *Junehawk.* The stock was completely incorrect when they had the CL's on sale about a month back, so I know why you'd be nervous. Hopefully you will get these without any incident, rather than of an apologetic email.




To be honest, I wouldn't be heartbroken if they didn't have them LOL.


----------



## galligator

Well, my wallet was relieved when the stock was incorrect on the anemone.  But what a shoe!


----------



## JuneHawk

JuneHawk said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't be heartbroken if they didn't have them LOL.



What do you know?  Just got the email from Barneys


----------



## JuneHawk

I ordered a pair of MB Ciuzzosa sequined pumps in hot pink/fuchsia.  Can't wait to get them!


----------



## guccidiva

shopalot, I love your Manolo peep toes I remember seeing them at NM and really liking them. Of course, with me, I never pay full price and they didn't make it to sale *sigh*


----------



## Chins4

Prada pumps in the NM sale


----------



## JetSetGo!

I got these Chanel Mary Janes yesterday. I looooooove them!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Chins* Your Pradas are divine!!!!!


----------



## francyFG

jetsetgo those chanel are amazing. i see you have a great collection!! congrats!!!


----------



## Chins4

JSG, those Chanels are TDF


----------



## bruinsfan

Just bought a pair of Charles David spiral wedge heels in black.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you *FrancyFG*! Thank you *Chins*! It's fun to break away from my CL habit every once in a while!


----------



## PrincessMe

today i recieved a stunning pair of nude manolo's


----------



## JuneHawk

PrincessMe said:


> today i recieved a stunning pair of nude manolo's



Pictures please!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ahh my camera died!! ill post pics soon though..they're so beautiful


----------



## 8seventeen19

I finally got my glitters!


----------



## sep

^^ those are gorgeous!


----------



## andicandi3x12

Just got these Sergio Rossi's today for 154! I love them so much


----------



## snoopylaughs

I'm strangely running into Chloe finds for the first time in my life, I hope I don't find anymore shoes and bags after this, I have an apartment to furnish!





^ 137.50 at dianiboutique.com today





^ $290 at Neiman Marcus Last Call last week, but mine are a more beauuuuuutiful darker brown, and with gold zippers :}  ... and half a size larger, but who will know?


----------



## PrincessMe

here are my "newest" manolo's  eek..idk why my toes look like that..they're off white irl


----------



## 8seventeen19

I got my Christian Louboutin day glo orange Pass Mules today!!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^OMG  sofa king HoT!!


----------



## galligator

*princessme, *I ***LOVE*** the tooled leather on that. Where did you find them?

I fell off the ban-wagon 'cause these went on sale- I've been stalking for awhile - with an extra 20% + 10% discount. $150 for a $475+ boot, that's my kind of bargain. Now I really do have to stop buying & just watch for awhile.

Marc Nason Fatinah boot. Hopefully it will be here by the end of the week, even though I need the weather to cool down to wear them.


----------



## olympic kiwi

Viv Westwood batwingers


----------



## shesnochill

shoeaddictklw said:


> I got my Christian Louboutin day glo orange Pass Mules today!!



I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THESE CL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was so tempted to buy BOTH of them.. the orange which you have and the black one  They were on sale at Barneys but I'm on a ban  And if I did take the pludge, my cc would be crying  

ENJOY YOUR NEW TANGY HEELS THOUGH!


----------



## techie81

sep said:


> *Dior Extreme Cutout in Gold!  My HG  ...*



::jealous:: Those are so fabulous!


----------



## techie81

Got these Dior croc-embossed slingbacks over the weekend at Neiman Marcus. My first Dior...I'm in love.


----------



## PrincessMe

galligator said:


> *princessme, *I ***LOVE*** the tooled leather on that. Where did you find them?


Thank you galligator  I found them in a vintage shop in Woodstock, NY


----------



## guccidiva

Sergio Rossi eel skin pumps


----------



## JuneHawk

guccidiva said:


> Sergio Rossi eel skin pumps



Beautiful!


----------



## glamgrl921

techie81 said:


> Got these Dior croc-embossed slingbacks over the weekend at Neiman Marcus. My first Dior...I'm in love.




so beautiful! i haven't seen this style before!! congrats!


----------



## 8seventeen19

annaversary said:


> I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THESE CL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was so tempted to buy BOTH of them.. the orange which you have and the black one  They were on sale at Barneys but I'm on a ban  And if I did take the pludge, my cc would be crying
> 
> ENJOY YOUR NEW TANGY HEELS THOUGH!


 
Thank you!! I just adore them!


----------



## JetSetGo!

guccidiva said:


> Sergio Rossi eel skin pumps



Those are fabulous!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

been getting ready for fall/winter since i'll be in germany soon.


----------



## ellacoach

I just purchased my 3rd pair of Uggs...classic short in chocolate. I love my Uggs!!


----------



## shopalot

techie81 said:


> Got these Dior croc-embossed slingbacks over the weekend at Neiman Marcus. My first Dior...I'm in love.



I love these!!!
How much were they if you don't mind me asking!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

ellacoach said:


> I just purchased my 3rd pair of Uggs...classic short in chocolate. I love my Uggs!!


 
oooh i love em too! i need a replacement pair bc my sand ones are beat up looking.


----------



## techie81

shopalot said:


> I love these!!!
> How much were they if you don't mind me asking!



They were on sale for $730 but NM is having an additional 25% off sale items so they ended up being about $590 after tax.  I got them in store though...they either sold out online or they've been temporarily yanked off during the add'l 40% sale.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod44320024


----------



## KittyKat65

My new Chloe lovelies   I ummmmed and aahhhed over these for weeks and then they only had a 37.5 left at NM.com (on sale, plus another 25% off the sale price) and I am usually a 38, but I ordered them anyway and they arrived and it's like they were cut just for my exact foot size.


----------



## glamgrl921

what kind are the black booties, second row, in the middle? they are ferosh!



FrancescaAveiro said:


> been getting ready for fall/winter since i'll be in germany soon.


----------



## techie81

FrancescaAveiro said:


> been getting ready for fall/winter since i'll be in germany soon.



I love these...


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

glamgrl921 said:


> what kind are the black booties, second row, in the middle? they are ferosh!


 
Thanks! um...my post shows up as just one row on my computer but are these the ones you mean?







they're Giuseppe Zanotti and i ordered them from NAP. all the other shoes are from NAP too. 

*Techie:* Thanks. I'm on a bit of an Alexander Mcqueen craze right now but was hesistant about those shoes at first so hope they're ok irl!


----------



## glamgrl921

FrancescaAveiro said:


> Thanks! um...my post shows up as just one row on my computer but are these the ones you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're Giuseppe Zanotti and i ordered them from NAP. all the other shoes are from NAP too.
> 
> *Techie:* Thanks. I'm on a bit of an Alexander Mcqueen craze right now but was hesistant about those shoes at first so hope they're ok irl!



those are them!! i luv them...but alas, no 42  
wear em well!!


----------



## KSCouch

Why have I not found this forum before? 

I just got the Gucci Black Corset slide in black patent leather with pink side lace up from NM..HOT shoe.


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

I just got Minnetonka Moccasins from urban outfitters, the ones on the far right.
Love them


----------



## JuneHawk

I had been stalking these and just now they came up in my size.  I snagged them right away!  They are probably someone's return so I hope they are not damaged.






June


----------



## techie81

JuneHawk said:


> I had been stalking these and just now they came up in my size.  I snagged them right away!  They are probably someone's return so I hope they are not damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June



Those are fabulous, grats!


----------



## noah8077

My Very Fisrt Jimmy Choo's!!!!  Wonderful husband told me a could buy them after his poker winnings!!!!!!  Had to wait over a month for them because DHL had them touring the US, but they are finally here!


----------



## noah8077

Ordered these just the other day..... 1/2 off!!!!! YAY!


----------



## momo43

couldn't resist these:


----------



## JuneHawk

noah8077 said:


> My Very Fisrt Jimmy Choo's!!!!  Wonderful husband told me a could buy them after his poker winnings!!!!!!  Had to wait over a month for them because DHL had them touring the US, but they are finally here!



They are beautiful!  Any chance of modeling pics?


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

just ordered these two from NM, I'm not sure if which one i like so i'll try them on bc they're too similar to keep both!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

oooh i just ordered these too...finally done with shoe shopping for a while. I totally over did the whole boots/booties but oh well, i love 'em all!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Went a little Kate Spade Puzzle crazy ... I wish I could have snagged the flats in yellow but they were sold out ... but the orange is a happy color! The sandals are super cute in real life too.


----------



## brigadeiro

I'm borrowing this photo from Style Bubble's blog, as mine are identical (and on their way to me from London),  these Marni sandals (want some more!):


----------



## noah8077

I have a picture of these shoes on my SkinIt for my telephone!!! Love Them!  Way to Go June!


----------



## shesnochill

Holy.. cow 

I have a question..... HOW DO YOU LADIES GET ALL THESE SHOES AT ONCE????? DO YOU HAVE A GREAT CREDIT LIMIT OR RICH HUSBANDS. HOLY GUACAMOLE


----------



## Chins4

CL Silver Penny Loafers


----------



## meeowy

New Choos!


----------



## Elsie87

These Gucci flip-flops:


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

here´s what i got:

Nine West Eden Flats in 4 different colours

















Pulp leather flats in 4 different colours


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

and  also

I Love Billy mary jane flats and Emu Ridge sheepskin boots in camouflage









Chanel navy patent with gold heels shoes


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I love the colors on those Nine West flats! So bright!


----------



## bagpunk

the one on the right!




FrancescaAveiro said:


> just ordered these two from NM, I'm not sure if which one i like so i'll try them on bc they're too similar to keep both!


----------



## bagpunk

hee hee. i wonder about this myself sometimes. i myself have bought 2 pairs a month in the last two months. all dries van noten shoes. i cut down on things to do so. and the second time around, they were 50% off. you should start a new thread for this question  it will be fun to read the answers!



annaversary said:


> Holy.. cow
> 
> I have a question..... HOW DO YOU LADIES GET ALL THESE SHOES AT ONCE????? DO YOU HAVE A GREAT CREDIT LIMIT OR RICH HUSBANDS. HOLY GUACAMOLE


----------



## ShkBass

Hello ladies - I'm a newbie to the glass slipper forum, but I recently turned into a shoe addict. So here is my haul in the last month. I am now on a ban for my Christion Dior Extreme Cut heels. I need to save every penny for those babies, but these should last me for a good few months. I love them !!!!!!!!!!!!
My very first pair of Loubous thanks to saks super duper sale




Shiny Fendi!




Love me some Gucci!




Stuart Weitzman on sale at Nordstrom Rack




These will have to due until I get the DIor Extreme cut heels


----------



## bagpunk

DRIES VAN NOTEN S/S 08


----------



## bagpunk

DRIES VAN NOTEN S/S 08


----------



## Southern-Belle

bagpunk said:


> DRIES VAN NOTEN S/S 08



These are the BIZNESS...


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ahhhhh! So many beautiful shoes... Ilove them all! 

Here are my new Chanel babies


----------



## bagpunk

what's the tan boots on the left upper corner? niiiicceeeee......




FrancescaAveiro said:


> been getting ready for fall/winter since i'll be in germany soon.


----------



## bagpunk

Southern-Belle said:


> These are the BIZNESS...


----------



## JuneHawk

I just ordered these.  It was love at first sight and I took a chance, even though they are from Barney's. I hope that a) they don't get canceled but actually arrive and b) they fit.

http://www.barneys.com/Gisele/15615...1=designer&prefv1=Alexandra Neel&start=0&sz=1


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

bagpunk said:


> what's the tan boots on the left upper corner? niiiicceeeee......


 
Thanks! they're Chloé from Net-a-Porter


----------



## JetSetGo!

JuneHawk said:


> I just ordered these.  It was love at first sight and I took a chance, even though they are from Barney's. I hope that a) they don't get canceled but actually arrive and b) they fit.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Gisele/15615...1=designer&prefv1=Alexandra Neel&start=0&sz=1




Congrats! You are going to loooove them!


----------



## gnarlyds

new miu mius






new chanels






so happy


----------



## noah8077

I bought these on ebay.


----------



## Pamfitterknas

These babies just arrived today! Have been hunting them for years, and finally, the were on eBay in just the right size!


----------



## JuneHawk

Pamfitterknas said:


> These babies just arrived today! Have been hunting them for years, and finally, the were on eBay in just the right size!



They are stunning!


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Frye slides and Fendi Jellies! $140 total for both pairs! Gotta love NM Last Call...


----------



## razorbackbelle0

^^And on the Fendi jellies, they have the adorable Fendi buckle... and the straps come off and can be worn as bracelets. I love that


----------



## sep

*YSL Tribute Sandals *







*Fiorentini + Baker Boots *


----------



## JuneHawk

Sep, I'd love to see modeling pics of the Tributes!


----------



## sep

JuneHawk said:


> Sep, I'd love to see modeling pics of the Tributes!


I posted a bunch more pictures and modeling shot of the ysl on the original thread...  I guess I should have started a new one to make it easier for searches...  Anyway...  here ya go!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...hoes-you-would-wear-322737-3.html#post7105991


----------



## gemruby41

I'm overwhelmed by so many beautiful shoes from you ladies!!!

I got these CL's on Friday.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Pamfitterknas said:


> These babies just arrived today! Have been hunting them for years, and finally, the were on eBay in just the right size!


 
LOOOOVE these! I just bought a similar pair off of ebay- they're purple with green jewels. Congrats on finally finding them!


----------



## noah8077

I just opened up my Black Satin Choo's and I am sadly returning them....too much toe cleavage for me. Not digging it. Boohoo.


----------



## Southern-Belle

Love all the purchases. JetSetGo those red and black Chanels...  You have the BEST Chanels.  I love your taste in shoes.


----------



## techie81

Got these a few weeks ago at Marciano for a bargain...test driving them for a wedding I'm going to soon.  I'm a 5 and these are 6s ... I adore shoes but their inconsistencies drive me crazier than men do. ush:


----------



## BellaShoes

Stopped into Barneys SF today and came home with new babies! Love them!!

Louboutin Black Patent Simples 100mm

(personal pic)


----------



## BellaShoes

Lovely, lovely purchases ladies!

*JSG*... Love your Chanels!!
*techie*... your new strappy gold heels are pretty...
*pam.....*OMG! The Choos Hello Sexy! What are the heels like...?
*sep*...the YSL tributes are fabulous! I would be a GIANT in those babies


----------



## sep

^^  thanks!  your CLs are *gorgeous*!  CL is next on my list!  I want these booties so bad i can taste them...

http://www.barneys.com/120MM%20TAP%20TOE%20TRPL%20BUTTON%20INT/455901152486,default,pd.html


----------



## miss-cosmetics

Last week i bought Tory Burch black whiteny bootie  for winter


i dont know how to post picture here it is  

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1216101694908


----------



## BellaShoes

*sep*... I just love CL's ankle boots! I picked up two last season....


----------



## rdgldy

Lanvin glitter pumps (on sale)!!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*ok, so i went a little crazy in the last 2 weeks, but i love my new additions.*

*New Chanel sandals in Navy Satin...an incredible deal.....got them for $380 after they went on sale from $995*









*and Gucci Cyprus Wedges...*






*YSL Beige Canvas Tributes (my second Tribute pair-I find them soooo comfy)*

*



*


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those YSL's are TDF!!! Did you find them on sale?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Pamfitterknas said:


> These babies just arrived today! Have been hunting them for years, and finally, the were on eBay in just the right size!


 
WOW! I am shocked you found these!!! These are extremely hard to come by. Congrats!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

thanks shoeaddict!!  i got them on bluefly for $540...slightly cheaper than regular price.  I know NM had them but they sold out, I think.  They are soooooo incredibly comfortable. i've also ordered a matching YSL Palma bag from the Houston location...they had it for $850 from $1600.


----------



## *Magdalena*

sep said:


> *YSL Tribute Sandals *


 
*SEP~*WOW!!!!!!! Congrats on this BEAUTIFUL pair....total drool!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

My newest CLs:


----------



## shoptfs

love those blue CLs!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *shoptfs*!!


----------



## sharbear508

OOOOOOOOOOOOMG. LOOOOVE these!!! Were these a sale find? I want a pair too!  



laureenthemean said:


>


----------



## lovebeibei

Burberry quilted house check slippers came in the mail today


----------



## laureenthemean

sharbear508 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOMG. LOOOOVE these!!! Were these a sale find? I want a pair too!


Bought them on ebay, actually, but I'm not sure if I should keep them...


----------



## sep

*Magdalena* said:


> *ok, so i went a little crazy in the last 2 weeks, but i love my new additions.*
> 
> *New Chanel sandals in Navy Satin...an incredible deal.....got them for $380 after they went on sale from $995*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and Gucci Cyprus Wedges...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YSL Beige Canvas Tributes (my second Tribute pair-I find them soooo comfy)*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMG!!  ALL of your new shoes are gorgeous!!


----------



## techie81

Digging those Gucci wedges!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Thanks Sep and Techie81!!


----------



## sharbear508

laureenthemean said:


> Bought them on ebay, actually, but I'm not sure if I should keep them...


 
Really?? Why aren't you feelin them? I think they're absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Giuliettina

laureenthemean said:


> My newest CLs:


Love the blue ones!


----------



## laureenthemean

*Magda*, I adore the Chanels and Guccis!  May I ask where you got them?  They are fab!

*shar*, they were an impulse buy and I was feeling kinda guilty, but tPF always enables!

Thank you, *Giuli*!


----------



## bagpunk

FUNKY!! is "fiorentini & baker" the name of the makers/designers? pardon the ignorance. 



sep said:


> *Fiorentini + Baker Boots *


----------



## bagpunk

love them both!



laureenthemean said:


> My newest CLs:


----------



## sep

bagpunk said:


> FUNKY!! is "fiorentini & baker" the name of the makers/designers? pardon the ignorance.


yes...  they are super comfortable too!!  here is a link to them on the Barneys website...

http://www.barneys.com/CO-OP%20Shoes/CO-OP05,default,sc.html


----------



## *Magdalena*

laureenthemean said:


> *Magda*, I adore the Chanels and Guccis! May I ask where you got them? They are fab!
> 
> quote]
> 
> thanks Laureen! I got the Chanels at the Chanel store Tysons Corner, i think they still had size 37 or 37.5, and i think 39. The Guccis came from Bluefly.


----------



## yslalice

Manolo Blahnik "Pumasli"




Manolo Blahnik "Tarkan"


----------



## meowmeow

This is my most recent purchase. They are for my wedding in October. Have to break them in and can't wait to wear them!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Fab new shoes ladies


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *bagpunk*!


----------



## *Magdalena*

meowmeow said:


> This is my most recent purchase. They are for my wedding in October. Have to break them in and can't wait to wear them!


 
WOW!!  the famous Carrie shoe


----------



## Elsie87

Two pairs of Gucci:

*Black peep toes

*Black quilted sneakers

(both pairs: 50% off)


----------



## indi3r4

i ordered the fendi jelly in white.. and it's on its way!


----------



## bruinsfan

Just bought a pair of rose gold scoop ny flip flops (on sale for $13 from $68 and free shipping) at editorscloset.com


----------



## kittenslingerie

Here are 2 of my most recent shoes purchases, more to come. Chanel flats $550 for each.


----------



## sharbear508

Elsie87 said:


> Two pairs of Gucci:
> 
> *Black peep toes
> 
> *Black quilted sneakers
> 
> (both pairs: 50% off)


 
Great finds - love the first pair especially!


----------



## techie81

My new Diors are here...was indecisive about them but I'm going to hold onto them now :


----------



## jjensen

Techie81, the Diors look good on you. They are very feminine looking.


----------



## jjensen

I got these today.


----------



## jjensen

These are on their way


----------



## techie81

Thanks jjensen!  The only thing that bugs me is that the front pink toes don't quite match. I'm thinking the floor model might've faded a bit. :/

Those Choos are gorgeous!


----------



## *Magdalena*

kittenslingerie said:


> Here are 2 of my most recent shoes purchases, more to come. Chanel flats $550 for each.


 
Kitten, beautiful additions!!!

JJensen-congrats on your Pradas. they are sooo fun!  and the Choos...HOTT!!!


----------



## bagpunk

do you know if they ship internationally?




sep said:


> yes...  they are super comfortable too!!  here is a link to them on the Barneys website...
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/CO-OP Shoes/CO-OP05,default,sc.html


----------



## MsFrida

I just bought a pair of CL Madeleine the other day and ordered these Jimmu Choo's last night.. aaargh, what's wrong with me, I should be SAVING LOL






But these will be my first CL and JC, I hope they fit!


----------



## ellacoach

MsFrida, I am in love with your new JC's! 

I just ordered another pair of Uggs...classic tall in grey. This will make my second pair of Uggs in 2 weeks and 4 in total...


----------



## MsFrida

Thank you ella, so am I


----------



## jjensen

techie81 said:


> Thanks jjensen!  The only thing that bugs me is that the front pink toes don't quite match. I'm thinking the floor model might've faded a bit. :/
> 
> Those Choos are gorgeous!



Thanks, techie81. 
I see what you are talking about, the front pink is a bit darker. I don't know how they look like IRL, but it looks just a shade darker from the pic, which brings out the jewels. I really like the shoes, but to me these are not the shoes you can wear everyday.


----------



## jjensen

*Magdalena* said:


> JJensen-congrats on your Pradas. they are sooo fun!  and the Choos...HOTT!!!



Thank you, Magdalena. The choos have 4.5" heels. I don't have anything that high, but they are too cute to pass, I'll have to challenge my self walking in those.


----------



## AndreaSweetie

OMG, Congrats! Love it!


----------



## Chins4

CL Pony Very Prive


----------



## karwood

Christian Louboutin Armadillo Black Nappa:


----------



## yslalice

Prada Knotted Suede Slides


----------



## Symmetrina

I just got Fendi Kaleidoscope sandals!  

My favorite color used to be black, but now it is "bright" -- bright orange, bright blue, bright yellow... these shoes coordinate beautifully with the colorful pieces I'm integrating into my wardrobe!

When the price dropped to $317 including taxes, I just *had* to!


----------



## FrankieP

FLORAL DR MARTENS, YAAAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! 






I already have a pair of Docs that are white with little flowers, and everyone loves them, they always make people smile. I've wanted some in an off-white colour though and these are perfect.


----------



## FrankieP

My others.. Peter Alexander catalogue, my scan.


----------



## bagpunk

cool docs franky!!!! i saw a pair once in a second hand shop but never had the chance to take a look at them and i have been thinking about them every since!! that was about 10 years ago i think...


----------



## galligator

Been looking at those Docs too. Great boot.


----------



## sneezz

Cole Haan 'Carma Air' Open toe mary jane slingbacks ($180); got these today on sale at nordies but in wine patent AND my first pair of Manolos!!! (sorry too lazy to take a pic).





Caldo turquoise patent slingback peep toe mary janes! ($203)


----------



## JuneHawk

sneezz said:


> Caldo turquoise patent slingback peep toe mary janes! ($203)



Where???


----------



## sneezz

My local nordies!!!  They had a lot of MB, Jimmy Choos, CL, Prada on sale 60% off reg prices.  My pair was 65% off!


----------



## BellaShoes

Nice 'get' sneez!!!


----------



## plowshare

im so excited !!!! i just bought this sexy pink handbag from raffaello it should be here in 5 days or so ^_^ though im just wondering if any of you had any bad issue from them bcuz i heard that they would tell you that that its in stock but in fact they really dont have it ....im kinda confuse @_@ anyone pls?


----------



## shesnochill

FrankieP said:


> My others.. Peter Alexander catalogue, my scan.



 These are SO CUTE! Are they available to purchase online? I want a pair :shame:


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

oh my godness!!!!!!!! I love these Dior shoes!!!!!!!!!
I glad you´ve kept them!



techie81 said:


> My new Diors are here...was indecisive about them but I'm going to hold onto them now :


----------



## shesnochill

I got myself these super cute Havianas at SAKS today for 40% off!


----------



## FrankieP

annaversary said:


> These are SO CUTE! Are they available to purchase online? I want a pair :shame:



Here ya go! 

http://www.dmusastore.com/pc-2113-10-1460-womens.aspx


----------



## FrankieP

Eeee.. I bought more Docs.. ZEBRA ones!!!!!!!!!!!  

Hhahaha.. I helped a friend paint a zebra stripe painting the other day, and have ever since been thinking of zebra-stripe ponyhair Docs I saw donks ago at the DM store in the Valley, in Brisbane. I did some searching today and found the only pair _anywhere_ online in the UK, and.. uh.. bought 'em.


----------



## bagpunk

wohoo. are those pony hair zebra docs? or just print? i am looking for made in england purple 19 eye boots. i found they differ somewhat after they moved their factory out of england.


----------



## FrankieP

Ponyhair. Hairy and lairy, lol!


----------



## Pandora11

My new Calvin Klein Parma shoes.  Searching for so long and when I stopped looking it just ran into my face.  Is it called faith or what


----------



## FrankieP

FrankieP said:


> My others.. Peter Alexander catalogue, my scan.






Oh hang on - those are the Wild Poppy ones, I got it wrong! ush:

_These_ are mind:


----------



## Chins4

CL Triclos


----------



## My Purse Addiction

My New Jimmy Choos from ebay- I've been searching for these for the longest time!


----------



## Chins4

MPA - those are HOT - I have them in black and diamante (Ebay again )


----------



## noah8077

MPA-----I am watching a pair myself on ebay.....I love them!


----------



## shaq91

My 4.5" Guess Sandals
x
do not psot your blog here


----------



## JuneHawk

Those Choos are beautiful!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Thanks ladies!!! *Noah*- I hope you're able to get them!


----------



## noah8077

Me TOO!!!!!  They are fabulous.  Not sure what I'd pair them with....but that doesn't matter


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ LOL, I don't really have anything to wear them with or any place to wear them to but I don't let that stop me either!


----------



## noah8077

I showed my husband and he said they are exactly like the Blue SATC Manolo's I ordered and I was like "No Way!"  He is color blind so he couldn't tell a difference and I had to laugh because I gave him all these reasons they are different, trying to justify buying them!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ *gulp* I ordered those too! They are definitely different enough to justify having both! I mean, hello! one is blue and one is purple! LOL!


----------



## noah8077

Hmmmm....I love your taste!  We dig the same shoes!


----------



## shaq91

My 4.5" Guess Sandals


----------



## gemruby41

Brown glittart CL's


----------



## letsgoshopping

Hold on, let me pick my jaw up off the floor!


----------



## lcterp

*gemruby41* - GORGEOUS


----------



## noah8077

oops


----------



## madigan

Butter shoes Dawn in Yellow... they are lovely! And so comfy...


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Tahari





Nine West 





Jessica Bennett


----------



## sep

^^  Very pretty!!

P.S.  I love your screen name...  I used to be obsessed with that show!


----------



## noah8077

I love these~they are my favorites!!!!!  Awesome shoes!


----------



## bagpunk

oooh these are lovely! not normally a choo fan myself. what is this style called? congrats!



My Purse Addiction said:


> My New Jimmy Choos from ebay- I've been searching for these for the longest time!


----------



## JuneHawk

I ordered these from Barney's a few days ago but I was hesitant to post since they have canceled my orders before and they canceled other items on this order but these CLs actually shipped today!  I can't wait to try them on and I hope they fit.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

bagpunk said:


> oooh these are lovely! not normally a choo fan myself. what is this style called? congrats!


 
Thanks! I'm a CL girl myself, but when I first saw these it was love at first sight! The ebay auction I bought them from says they're Kendal but the box says Kelly. So I'm not exactly sure of the style name


----------



## momo43

My Purse Addiction said:


> Thanks! I'm a CL girl myself, but when I first saw these it was love at first sight! The ebay auction I bought them from says they're Kendal but the box says Kelly. So I'm not exactly sure of the style name


 
according to a shoeaholics annoymous blog, it's called kendall. (fyi, this is not my blog)

here's a pic in black


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Thanks!


----------



## posey-alexandra

today i went into louboutin on motcomb street and bought the brown watersnake peep toed double platforms. they are AMAZING!


----------



## Southern-Belle




----------



## sep

^^  HOT shoes!!  I really LOVE the first ones!  Are they comfortable?


----------



## sneezz

Omg..my 4th shoe purchase this summer!  Can't wait to get em!

http://www8.yoox.com/item/YOOX/LANVIN/dept/women/tskay/3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/441220851I/sts/sr_women80


----------



## Samia

Got these:

Nine West, sorry don't have another pic







Botkier






Tommy Hilfiger


----------



## VPS

Bought 2 pairs of belle by sigerson morrison from shopbop, 1 pair from plazatoo and a pair of tibi also from plazatoo. all at least 70% off!


----------



## Southern-Belle

sep said:


> ^^  HOT shoes!!  I really LOVE the first ones!  Are they comfortable?



They are VERY comfortable.  If you can believe it.


----------



## FrankieP

FrankieP said:


> FLORAL DR MARTENS, YAAAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have a pair of Docs that are white with little flowers, and everyone loves them, they always make people smile. I've wanted some in an off-white colour though and these are perfect.


 

These just arrived, and they're GORGEOUS!!! The crackle effect is actually crackled - I figured it would just be printed on like that, but the Docs have been painted with the off-white paint and little flowers, and then crackled all up. As a result the leather is SO soft, much more so than my white-and-flowers Docs, and they just look stunning. Love love love.


----------



## brigadeiro

Ooh FrankieP they're gorgeous!  (Btw, hi *waves*), where did you get them from?  I don't think I could pull off docs, but these I could put in a glass box and display them


----------



## bagpunk

thanks momo and MPA! i am going to lurk around ebay next month for them... (can't anymore this month!!!!)


----------



## sneezz

Just bought these from Barneys.com, hopefully they don't cancel on me!  Ugh, I think I'm addicted to Lanvin.


----------



## galligator

brigadeiro said:


> Ooh FrankieP they're gorgeous!  (Btw, hi *waves*), where did you get them from? I don't think I could pull off docs, but these I could put in a glass box and display them


 
I don't know where she got them, but I just saw them over at Endless.com


----------



## *Magdalena*

Christian Louboutin Pink Python Privatitas


----------



## bagpunk

how do you find the ankle strap of your Privatitas *magdalena*?


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^ I love the ankle strap...i think  due to the fact that im taller. I know many people dont like it since they think it may "shorten" their legs. here is another modeling pic to show the ankle strap...are you thinking of buying a pair that has one??


----------



## BellaShoes

Hey Magdalena... you are a tFS'er too!! YAY (BellaShoes/tPF)! Love your new CL's...fabulous pics. I am waiting word from a SA of mine as to if I have a pair of the blue/green python Privatita's will soon be mine....


----------



## *Magdalena*

Bella-you're so sweet!!  and excuse me for being slow..haha, what you mean by tFS?? :wondering  i REALLY REALLY REALLY hope you get them...the blue ones are gorgous, too!!  I also saw them today on ebay so you may want to check 'em out


----------



## bagpunk

well. that is the problem. i do have short legs. small ankles, with realtively large calf!! so horizontal lines across them are not helpful  thus my question for you about the ankle strap... i wish they have them without the ankle straps...



*Magdalena* said:


> ^^^ I love the ankle strap...i think  due to the fact that im taller. I know many people dont like it since they think it may "shorten" their legs. here is another modeling pic to show the ankle strap...are you thinking of buying a pair that has one??


----------



## *Magdalena*

They actually do!  The declics---check out the CL thread under "celebrities and CLs" for pics


----------



## Raffaluv

*Magdalena* said:


> They actually do! The declics---check out the CL thread under "celebrities and CLs" for pics


 
Hey Magdalena, LOVE your new pythons!! I've been searching for them in blue - how do they run?  I am a 39.5 in NP's & hoping I could do these in a 39.5 or 40 in hopes to keep more options open are they comfy?


----------



## *Magdalena*

Thanks Raffaluv!  i am US size 8 so most of my CLs are 38.5. These are 38 and they fit great, but i also think 38.5 would fit as well.  you should be fine with 39.5. and YES...surprisingly they are comfy-the platform helps a lot.  Check out ebay for blue python ones...i saw them as recently as yesterday. i cant remember the sizes they had tho. good luck


----------



## orchidsuns

Steven by Steve Madden Banglez & Steve Madden Croww were my last two shoe purchases! Both are so comfortable.


----------



## Mollinski76

Had some reward points so I shopped at Piperlime:

Got these:

Biviel






and then these:

LA CANADIENNE Talar boots


----------



## blackpearl

I bought my first pair of Manolo's from NM two weeks ago during my trip to California. They were $365 including tax. The ceach colour with silver undertones looks just fab against my tanned skin. I also had my nails painted light pink to show off the shoes.


----------



## Chins4

bagpunk said:


> well. that is the problem. i do have short legs. small ankles, with realtively large calf!! so horizontal lines across them are not helpful  thus my question for you about the ankle strap... i wish they have them without the ankle straps...


 
I have exactly the same problem Bagpunk  I dithered over my Privatitas for so long because I was unsure on the ankle strap but now I'm glad I got them - see what you think in my pics


----------



## bagpunk

gosh. i am soooo tempted now... but they are an expensive pair to gamble with... the last time i wear anything with anything around the ankles were my wedding shoes, which were T-strap shoes. i saw a pic of myself lifting my wedding dress as i climbed down a flight of stairs to go to the chapel, and oh my... i don't like....

but those were lower around the ankles, and these are higher up. your pics make me think that this might make a difference....

they look good on you!



Chins4 said:


> I have exactly the same problem Bagpunk  I dithered over my Privatitas for so long because I was unsure on the ankle strap but now I'm glad I got them - see what you think in my pics


----------



## lilflobowl

i just got this pair yesterday @ 50% off! Sergio Rossi silver metallic snakeskin 90mm pumps!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those are cool!


----------



## cocovalliere

I just bought these Chloe paddington boots! I'm so excited, although I am still having trouble justifying the price tag. :/


----------



## noah8077

I WON THEM YAY!!!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ YAY!!!! I'm so happy for you! We're shoe twins now!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

noah8077 said:


> I WON THEM YAY!!!!!



They are absolutely stunning!  Congrats!

June


----------



## bagpunk

noah8077 said:


> I WON THEM YAY!!!!!



oooh congrats!! they are the only choos i like!! hope i can get my hands on one of those in the future!


----------



## noah8077

Thanks everyone!  I am so excited.  I have a wedding to go to in August so now I have to create an outfit around these!!!


----------



## Purses

Mollinski76 said:


> Had some reward points so I shopped at Piperlime:
> 
> Got these:
> 
> Biviel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then these:
> 
> LA CANADIENNE Talar boots


 
I have these boots!  I really love them and they are fantastic to walk in on slushy and icy conditions


----------



## letsgoshopping

noah8077 said:


> I WON THEM YAY!!!!!


 

Wait, MPA, did you sell her your pair?


----------



## noah8077

No no, I found a pair on ebay... I just used her picture from her previous post!


----------



## rileygirl

I caught a bad case of Orange Fever and it is moving down south!!

Hermes Mary Stone Wedge 

They are incredibly comfy and sexy!!!


----------



## Chins4

^Those are really cute and they look so comfy. How much were they if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## JuneHawk

Now that they have actually shipped I feel confident about posting them here.  This is my latest buy.  I had been looking for them for a long time and I'm so glad Milana paged me when she saw them.  If they don't fit, I'm going to seriously cry!


----------



## rileygirl

Chins4 said:


> ^Those are really cute and they look so comfy. How much were they if you don't mind me asking?



Reg price was 800 something and I got them 60% off so mid 3s.  Eek!  Hope my husband doesn't read this post!!!


----------



## drugsarebadmkay

Steve madden black " parking" boot and steve madden blue "cobra" flat


----------



## Chins4

rileygirl said:


> Reg price was 800 something and I got them 60% off so mid 3s. Eek! Hope my husband doesn't read this post!!!


 
That is such a bargain - where did you find them and do they sell online? I might just need to get me a pair


----------



## rdgldy

Got these today-Stuart Weitzman-thought they would be a fun fall shoe!


----------



## noah8077

^Those are cutsie!


----------



## techie81

rdgldy said:


> Got these today-Stuart Weitzman-thought they would be a fun fall shoe!



Too cute!


----------



## rileygirl

Chins4 said:


> That is such a bargain - where did you find them and do they sell online? I might just need to get me a pair



I got them at  a Hermes Boutique sale.  I think they're happening around the country right about now.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks rileygirl - which boutique was it? I'm in the UK so I'll have to drop them an email................Also did they fit TTS?


----------



## FrankieP

*FINALLY FOUND THEM - the perfect pair of flat, tan boots!!!! *

Am super happy, they're gorgeous, and I like the two-tone tan leather as it means I've less issues in matching my tan bags to it exactly.


----------



## JuneHawk

FrankieP said:


> *FINALLY FOUND THEM - the perfect pair of flat, tan boots!!!! *
> 
> Am super happy, they're gorgeous, and I like the two-tone tan leather as it means I've less issues in matching my tan bags to it exactly.



I LOVE them!  Where did you get them?


----------



## Jeweledrose

So, I just HAD to share!! I just ordered the Very Prive Nude with Nude peep toe in a 37.5 (hope it fits! I usually wear a 37) from the Beverly Hills Boutique. I called and they had just two pairs, one was a 40 or larger? and then mine!! I'm sooo excited...this will be my FIRST pair of CL's!! Woo hooo!!!! BTW...total seemed high...it was like $980 something?? well I guess with tax and everything...Anyways..be excited for me!!!


----------



## Jeweledrose

amandasmithmft said:


> So, I just HAD to share!! I just ordered the Very Prive Nude with Nude peep toe in a 37.5 (hope it fits! I usually wear a 37) from the Beverly Hills Boutique. I called and they had just two pairs, one was a 40 or larger? and then mine!! I'm sooo excited...this will be my FIRST pair of CL's!! Woo hooo!!!! BTW...total seemed high...it was like $980 something?? well I guess with tax and everything...Anyways..be excited for me!!!



Opps...sorry in the excitement I thought I was posting in the CL thread...sorry!


----------



## mulberryroxanne

Both in the sales;

Gucci Titan












Choo Amp


----------



## peachi521

I just bought a pair of black kid yo yo zeppas... they are adorable!  

I also got a pair of the Giuseppe Zanotti Metallic d'Orsay heels in gold and silver... :http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-tijAUl7hYvgBoOks45nezA

Also got a pair of Courtney Crawford Red Patent Zig-Zag pumps... http://www.shoewawa.com/2008/04/courtney_crawfo_3.html

  I need to take some snaps so I can post the real thing!

*
*


----------



## sneezz

^I love all your new purchases!


----------



## rdgldy

Mulberry, they both are lovely!!!


----------



## rileygirl

Chins4 said:


> Thanks rileygirl - which boutique was it? I'm in the UK so I'll have to drop them an email................Also did they fit TTS?



Yes, totally true to size BUT the ankle strap was a little snug (I have to wear on the last hole) and I don't have fat ankles (I bought 37.5)

Boutique I got mine at is the Ala Moana Hawaii store, however, they're also at other stores.  If you go to the Hermes Shopping Thread there's a thread by Jag who has a picture of the same shoes and another TPFer Katel called and got her pair from there.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Just bought these Dries Van Noten sandals:


----------



## MsFrida

15 looong days are over, my first Jimmy Choo's are here


----------



## JuneHawk

HAWT!  Those heels!


----------



## lovinalotofbags

*Mulberryroxanne:  *Gucci titan are very pretty.  Choo Amp look great on your feet than in the picture.


----------



## rdgldy

*MsFrida,*  I've been dying to see how they looked in real life.  They are gorgeous and look great on you.


----------



## Alva

Nine West Bilson pep top slingbacks Sandals in light grey and green!!!


----------



## noah8077

MsFrida-----I love these!!!!


----------



## sylviarr

Betsey Johnson Bethany espadrilles


----------



## mulberryroxanne

Thanks rdgldy & lovinalot 

I must say I've loved looking through everyones shoes, great thread, keep 'em coming


----------



## Southern-Belle

Gucci Hollywood Metallic Pump


----------



## noah8077

^^Wow!  Those are beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## sendmeonacruise

*southern-belle* LOVE THOSE!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Thanks Ladies.


----------



## peachi521

MsFrida said:


> 15 looong days are over, my first Jimmy Choo's are here




I am in love with these Jimmy Choos!  I've been watching them for months - since they first came out... waiting for the right price!  Fabulous purchase


----------



## Elsie87

Gucci black/silver patent low heels with bamboo detail:


----------



## jh4200

MsFrida, those are amazing!  Are they painfully high?


----------



## MsFrida

jh4200 - I'm not used to 5" heels so I walk pretty slowly at the moment, but I WILL learn  But 4" heels feel flat now so I guess I got something out of it, haha

Elsie87 - Those Gucci's are just too cute! and I normally don't like that height


----------



## 48pinups

I just got a pair of Isabella Fiore wedges! I love them. They can be heavy at times, but who cares! Ha!

Love Love Love them!


----------



## betterstopnow

MsFrida, those shoes are amazing! Congratulations!

As for my last purchase, I bought a cute pair of Jeffrey Campbell "Haley" flats at Nordstrom.


----------



## *Magdalena*

my new Christian Louboutin Joli Noed Dorcet


----------



## *Magdalena*

MsFrida~those Choos are stunning!


----------



## ShkBass

I was going back and forth about the gucci titan but after seeing them on you, I'm convinced!



mulberryroxanne said:


> Both in the sales;
> 
> Gucci Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choo Amp


----------



## noah8077

I know you have all seen them already....but here are MY new Jimmy Choo's!!!!


----------



## Chins4

CL Pigalle 100s in black patent


----------



## FrankieP

JuneHawk said:


> I LOVE them!  Where did you get them?



Revolve! Click the pics though in my post, I linked direct to the shoes. I used code 'JT' for 10% off.


----------



## bnjj

I needed a pair of classic black pumps and these are my first Jimmy Choos.


----------



## shesnochill

FrankieP 
Girl, you have some GREAT AMAZING STYLE! I'm loving BOTH PAIRS OF BOOTS that you recently bought. But they'r so pricey to me. I splurreda alot of my $ on handbags :shame: ENJOY YOUR BOOTS!







Here's my most recently shoe purchase. Finally,a pair of gladiator sandals that are quite rare because everyone else has those SAM ElDlman or w/e.

I LOVE THESE! 
​


----------



## FrankieP

Thanks, Anna! 


LOVE your gladiators, those brassy studs really offset and add some weight to the strappiness nicely!

BNJJ, gorgeous Choos!


----------



## shaq91

mulberryroxanne said:


> Both in the sales;
> 
> Gucci Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choo Amp



the gucci's are gorgeous! take some more pics in them lol.


----------



## sharbear508

Really like these! I was thinking about them too, but they were too low for me. Enjoy!



bnjj said:


> I needed a pair of classic black pumps and these are my first Jimmy Choos.


----------



## bagpunk

finally... my first louboutin...


----------



## bagpunk

these are lovely...
what size are you if i may ask?



noah8077 said:


> I know you have all seen them already....but here are MY new Jimmy Choo's!!!!


----------



## Chins4

Congrats bagpunk - the Madelines look fabulous on you


----------



## bagpunk

thaaaaanks chins!!! i was nervous about the peep toe due to my "toe-issue" but am soooo glad they look OK in these!!! now, i have to get use to the height!!!


----------



## noah8077

bagpunk said:


> these are lovely...
> what size are you if i may ask?


 

I am a 7 and these are a 7 1/2.  Too big I fear.  I am sadly thinking they aren't going to work.


----------



## JuneHawk

noah8077 said:


> I am a 7 and these are a 7 1/2.  Too big I fear.  I am sadly thinking they aren't going to work.



I am going to be honest, they look really big on you. With this style of shoe (d'orsay) you usually have to size down by 1/2 a size or get your true size but that's not very common.  Better luck next time!

June


----------



## noah8077

JuneHawk said:


> I am going to be honest, they look really big on you. With this style of shoe (d'orsay) you usually have to size down by 1/2 a size or get your true size but that's not very common. Better luck next time!
> 
> June


 

When I bid on them I thought it might me okay since my other Choo's fit snug.  But I am so bummed, as soon as I put them on, I knew, but went into a bit on denial.  But I came out of it and now it is time to sadly part.

Never have had any d'orsay styles, so thanks for letting me know, 1/2 size down better.


----------



## rdgldy

*Noah*, sorry the shoes didn't work out-they are beautiful. Maybe you'll find them in your size.
*BNJJ*-love the Choos!


----------



## rdgldy

My new Chanels-I love them, but I'm thinking they're a little "Rocky Horror" (LOL)~~


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

rdgldy said:


> My new Chanels-I love them, but I'm thinking they're a little "Rocky Horror" (LOL)~~


 
I don't think they're "Rocky Horror" at all, I have the same pair, and love them!


----------



## techie81

Got my Chanel wedges in today:


----------



## brigadeiro

noah8077 said:


> I am a 7 and these are a 7 1/2.  Too big I fear.  I am sadly thinking they aren't going to work.



Could you try heel grips *plus* Dr Scholl gel 'party feet'?


----------



## noah8077

brigadeiro said:


> Could you try heel grips *plus* Dr Scholl gel 'party feet'?


 
I just think they are too big all together.


----------



## dmitchell15

I know they are not high end, but these are my most recent shoe purchase because they were on sale.  

The first pair are Kitson Flats

The second picture I bought both colors black and natural they are Colin Stuart

The third picture I bought just the black Michael by Michael Kors

The fourth pair are from Ann Taylor Loft.

I also bought two more pairs, but I can't find their pictures online. One is a pair of gold flat sandals by Nina and the other is a cheapie pair of peep toe flats in a blue print.


----------



## Samia

Have these on the way to me, nothing really great but some everyday shoes:
Maven MbMJ
BCBG
Steve Madden


----------



## shoecrazy

CL Sing Sing wedges






Martin Margiela boots (60% off) - not sure yet whether these are "me"


----------



## sara999

you should definitely keep the margielas!


----------



## noah8077

I like the boots too!


----------



## shesnochill

KEEP THE [ Martin Margiela boots] THEY ARE GORGEOUS!!!! Especially getting them on sale!


----------



## mulberryroxanne

shaq91 said:


> the gucci's are gorgeous! take some more pics in them lol.


 
  Maybe after we finish the decorating, just seen how awful the decor looks in those pics


----------



## ColdSteel

Blood patent varinas!












They make my feet look small!


----------



## sara999

shoecrazy said:


> Martin Margiela boots (60% off) - not sure yet whether these are "me"


WHERE did you get these btw, i've been dying for a pair and have no clue where to find them. i want these exact ones!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

noah8077 said:


> I know you have all seen them already....but here are MY new Jimmy Choo's!!!!



Oh my goodness!!! I have been looking for the perfect purple shoes and these are ABSOLUTELY beautiful! It´s such a shame they´re too big for you.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

And these are my most recent shoe purchases:

Christian Dior Pumps






Delman flats


----------



## jmcadon

mulberryroxanne said:


> Both in the sales;
> 
> Gucci Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choo Amp


 
I love those Choos!!!! I almost got them myself after getting another paid of Choo wedges. Aren't they just so comfy?


----------



## shoppergrl

My Marc by Marc Jacobs Mouse flats! I want them in all colors!


----------



## jmcadon

These black flats from belle by sigerson morrison.


----------



## bagpunk

oh wow!!! you can wear them with coloured socks or coloured stockings!! and shorts! or 3/4 pants!!  they will look so interesting! and you can still stay warm!!

where did you get these?? what size are you? i waaant!



shoecrazy said:


> Martin Margiela boots (60% off) - not sure yet whether these are "me"


----------



## shopalot

Shoecrazy, I love those boots!
Definately keepers


----------



## xhalted1

My Dior Extreme Heels were just delivered today!!!


----------



## sara999

shoecrazy said:


> Martin Margiela boots (60% off) - not sure yet whether these are "me"


YES! these should be mine very shortly! (not yours shoecrazy...a pair all my own!!!)


----------



## shoecrazy

Yay Sara! I'm so happy for you. 

Bagpunk - I got them at Barneys. If you PM me I'll give you the contact info of the SA who found them for me.


----------



## shoecrazy

xhalted1 said:


> My Dior Extreme Heels were just delivered today!!!



I love these - they look so good on you!


----------



## sara999

shoecrazy said:


> Yay Sara! I'm so happy for you.


the last 37 in the computer, it was a return. fingers crossed it's in good shape (and fits!!)


----------



## MsTina

Michael by Michael Kors at Loehmann's for under $50!


----------



## shesnochill

MsTina said:


> Michael by Michael Kors at Loehmann's for under $50!



I want one  That's a great deal, where where where?


----------



## tflamme

My most recent shoe purchase was a par of Balenciaga sandals but I don`t have a pic of them. But I really love my YSL


----------



## lily25

Just got these Lanvin flats!


----------



## shesnochill

tflamme said:


> My most recent shoe purchase was a par of Balenciaga sandals but I don`t have a pic of them. But I really love my YSL


 
What a BEAUTIFUL color


----------



## sneezz

theory patent flats


----------



## tflamme

annaversary said:


> What a BEAUTIFUL color


 Thank you, I really LOVE them!


----------



## Anoka

bagpunk said:


> finally... my first louboutin...


 
Holy bejesus, these are gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## tflamme

bagpunk said:


> finally... my first louboutin...


 Love them!!!! Congrats! A pair of CL can really make you feel better!


----------



## bagpunk

thanks gals! i have never felt so fabulous in a pair of heels in my life!


----------



## lily25




----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I got these Chanel pumps yesterday, i can hardly wait to receive them!!!


----------



## rdgldy

I absolutely love the chanels-beautiful buy!


----------



## mulberryroxanne

lily25 said:


>


 
Lovely, any chance of a pic of them on?


----------



## melo_12

Pierre Hardy







Giuseppe Zanotti booties


----------



## rdgldy

lovely!


----------



## leslie_x

louboutins!!! (finally found loubies in my country )


----------



## lily25

mulberryroxanne said:


> Lovely, any chance of a pic of them on?


Of course!!! (like I need reason to show off!!!)
Click for bigger img ok?


----------



## Southern-Belle

melo_12 said:


> Pierre Hardy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti booties



Love the Giuseppe booties...


----------



## b00mbaka

leslie_x said:


> louboutins!!! (finally found loubies in my country )


 
Beautiful!!!


----------



## ms_pinky

Just got a pair of these in the mail yesterday.  I think they are the cutest things in the world!





I love the little bow.
Gucci Duchessa flats


----------



## rdgldy

very sweet!


----------



## techie81

^^ Too cute!


----------



## b00mbaka

I got these Louboutins yesterday:



And these Prada's on saturday:


 (except mine are pinkish/nude)


----------



## pursemonkey

I'm so boring! Just bought some Sofft Freeda ankle boots in elephant grey b/c I have a bulging disc in my back that gets angry if I wear stilettosAt least I can get my fill of gorgeous shoes in this thread!!


----------



## rdgldy

b00mbaka, both pair are beautiful.

Pursemonkey-those are quite cute!


----------



## techie81

b00mbaka, lovely!

Pursemonkey - Those are very cute!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks! I can't wait to get my CLs in the mail


----------



## candice19

My first time posting here... I'm almost embarrassed to post my newest shoe acquisitions here because, well, my shoes aren't so expensive!  But here goes...

Bcbgirls - Sandy, in pink







Steve Madden - Reede






Faconnable - Eden, but in a mustard yellow color that is much more awesome than this black


----------



## noah8077

These are too cute!


----------



## techie81

I really like BCBG...nice purchases!


----------



## pursemonkey

I think those are all hot! And if I can post my comfy boots here, no one should be embarassed to post!! :okay:


----------



## shesnochill

pursemonkey said:


> I'm so boring! Just bought some Sofft Freeda ankle boots in elephant grey b/c I have a bulging disc in my back that gets angry if I wear stilettosAt least I can get my fill of gorgeous shoes in this thread!!



This bootie is GORGEOUS, may I ask where you got her


----------



## meggyg8r

I just pre-ordered the raspberry Sedaraby from NM!!


----------



## pursemonkey

annaversary said:


> This bootie is GORGEOUS, may I ask where you got her


 
www.onlineshoes.com And there's a code for $20 off any $100 purchase right now! (8FALL20 I think - it's posted on the site.)


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Great shoes b00mbaka!!!!! I specially love the blue leopard CLs!



b00mbaka said:


> I got these Louboutins yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> And these Prada's on saturday:
> 
> 
> (except mine are pinkish/nude)


----------



## Raffaluv

Love this thread! 

*b00mbaka*- your cl's are stunners & the mj's look so comfy!  absolutely love them! post pics when they come! 

*candice19* -love the steve maddens!  - absolutely nothing to be embarrassed about!! they are all so cute!!

*ms_pinky* -such cute guccis!!! i love ballet flats & that bow tdf! 

*pursemonkey*-your boots are not boring! love them - the shape of the heel & the cuff are so cute!


----------



## rdgldy

*candace* and *meggy*-really beautiful purchases.

here are my new Choos:


----------



## laureenthemean

Christian Louboutin blue velvet graffiti Clichy 120:


----------



## shesnochill

pursemonkey said:


> www.onlineshoes.com And there's a code for $20 off any $100 purchase right now! (8FALL20 I think - it's posted on the site.)



Thanks so much! Are the shoes really SOFFTTTTTT


----------



## pursemonkey

^LOL, yeah, they actually are! The leather's really soft on these and the insole is nice and cushy, too


----------



## shop2drop1

Just scored these are *bay. I overpaid, that's for sure, but I NEEDED them. My Nordies had no clue what I was talking about during the pre-sale.  I can't wait for the weather to get "boot-worthy"!


----------



## rdgldy

Those are really pretty-enjoy them!


----------



## sneezz

candice19 said:


> My first time posting here... I'm almost embarrassed to post my newest shoe acquisitions here because, well, my shoes aren't so expensive!  But here goes...
> 
> Bcbgirls - Sandy, in pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Madden - Reede



omg those are cute! May I ask where you got them from?


----------



## sneezz

meggyg8r said:


> I just pre-ordered the raspberry Sedaraby from NM!!



gorgeous!


----------



## candice19

sneezz said:


> omg those are cute! May I ask where you got them from?


I found all those recent shoes at Nordstrom Rack!!!  I saw some black ones, and I really wanted this bright blue, but they didn't have.  The pink is still awesome, though!  Super cheap, too!  I think those were $45 (orig. $100).


----------



## rdgldy

Here are my new Miu Miu teacups-did really well on e-bay and I've wanted them for a while!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ those are so fun!  I love them!


----------



## Samia

rdgldy said:


> here are my new miu miu teacups-did really well on e-bay and i've wanted them for a while!


 
love these!!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

rdgldy said:


> Here are my new Miu Miu teacups-did really well on e-bay and I've wanted them for a while!




They look great!  How's the size?


----------



## *Magdalena*

my Chanels in navy patent w/gold...i've actually had them for a little while, just never posted them.


----------



## b00mbaka

OMG! *laureenthemean*, where did you find those?


----------



## shesnochill

rdgldy said:


> Here are my new Miu Miu teacups-did really well on e-bay and I've wanted them for a while!


 
 BEAUTIFUL!
How much did you score them for?


----------



## floridagal23

This is my first time posting in this thread but today I went to saks and got agreat pair of black patent peep toe miu mius for an amazing price!


----------



## laureenthemean

b00mbaka said:


> OMG! *laureenthemean*, where did you find those?



I got them on ebay!


----------



## rdgldy

JuneHawk said:


> They look great!  How's the size?


I ordered 1/2 size up-they're fine, but I could have even gone up a full size as they won't stretch since they're patent.


----------



## Southern-Belle

Nice purchases Ladies.

Here's my new additions...

From BCBG Max Axria

















My Choo's Eita Eel in smoke...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I love those teacups!  
Southern Bell I love those BCBGs


----------



## rdgldy

lovely shoes, Southern Belle!


----------



## meggyg8r

Dying for some flats, I finally got a pair of Lanvins (my little birthday present to myself)!  They are the contrast ballet flats.


----------



## jh4200

Those are so cute, meggy!  And happy birthday!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ thank you!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Thanks Fabulousity and Rdgldy.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Very Pretty Southern-Belle!!

I brought these Boutique9 after drooling over them on heels.com. They are very well made and you can smell the leather when you open the box! I got them for a lot cheaper than heels.com yay!!


----------



## jh4200

Verrrrryyyyyy cute, dknigh21!  Modeling pics!


----------



## sneezz

candice19 said:


> I found all those recent shoes at Nordstrom Rack!!!  I saw some black ones, and I really wanted this bright blue, but they didn't have.  The pink is still awesome, though!  Super cheap, too!  I think those were $45 (orig. $100).



Holy crap! I've been wanting to get to NR but have had no time with my returning back to work. ush:

I MUST check it out.  The blue would've been hot too but the pink is real nice also.  Good buy!


----------



## Chins4

JC Elizas (don't fit so onto Ebay they go), Hermes Wedges (60% off ) and Belstaff Boots (to make up for the disappointment of the JCs )


----------



## millyshops

Just got these lovely pair of Jonathan Kelsey boots off eewbay  As much as that site makes me mad at times, it is times like these that I lurve it so 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350087926764


----------



## Tutu

I won two shoe auctions on eBay this week! 

The first one was for black leather/canvas Gucci sneakers. They were small enough and ridiculously cheap, so of course I had to have them!

The second ones are vintage Dolce & Gabbana shoe boots. The seller estimated them to be from around the late 90's. The color is a delicious brown... They might be big for me, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

mistyknightwin said:


> Very Pretty Southern-Belle!!
> 
> I brought these Boutique9 after drooling over them on heels.com. They are very well made and you can smell the leather when you open the box! I got them for a lot cheaper than heels.com yay!!


 

Those are hot!!!


----------



## Chins4

Tutu said:


> I won two shoe auctions on eBay this week!
> 
> The first one was for black leather/canvas Gucci sneakers. They were small enough and ridiculously cheap, so of course I had to have them!
> 
> The second ones are vintage Dolce & Gabbana shoe boots. The seller estimated them to be from around the late 90's. The color is a delicious brown... They might be big for me, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


 
Love those D&Gs Tutu - really cute


----------



## mistyknightwin

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Those are hot!!!


Thank you! :shame: and they are very comfortable 2...


----------



## peachi521

Just bought a pair of Guiseppe Zanottis for a ridiculously low price!  I'm so excited, shoes came in the mail the other day and they're even prettier in person... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130244020296


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Just bought these Valentino booties!


----------



## Glamorous_girl




----------



## kittenslingerie

Glamorous_girl said:


>


 All 3 are great choices! I love the Chanels most, great almond toe for a flat.


----------



## heartfelt

coach nolee teal flats (pic borrowed from ebay)






belle by sigerson morrison flats





bc tsunami sandals







and i literally just ordered these... :shame:


----------



## millyshops

This site is turning me into a shoe slut  I have a child to feed and braces to pay for what am I thinking ush: In my defense I am returning the Jonathan Kelsey boots I bough on Friday as they do not fit right so that is money back in my pocket.

Saw this in a magazine today and came home and tracked it down online. It is Velvet Angels 'PEEPTOE' 






http://www.velvetangels.com/product.php?productid=10&categoryId=1


----------



## mjvictamonte

I really like your coach shoes, heartfelt!


----------



## rdgldy

luckyblonde3295 said:


> Just bought these Valentino booties!


Love them!!


----------



## techie81

Great picks, heartfelt! Love the booties, milly!


----------



## brigadeiro

LOVE those booties *luckyblonde*!

Not a shoe purchase, but just received these in the mail from my sisters (in London) for my b'day!  Pics don't do them justice (doh!)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^Those Burberry mjs are Fab!!!


----------



## peachi521

I just got a pair of peep toe silver flats by belle by sigerson morrison... yay!  i previously bought a pair of the patent leather geometric flats in creme from ShopBop but they were too big so I gave them to my mom... this totally makes up for it... price was unbeatable!  $48 down from $295!

I also bought a pair of gladiator sandals from Baker's in bright orange... now I just need to find an outfit to wear them with!  

If I could... I'd run out and buy a pair of the YSL tribute sandals (in dark brown, sea-blue, purple, or gold)... if anyone sees them for a great price let me know!  lol


----------



## dd77

heartfelt, who are the first boots you posted by? They're so cute!


----------



## noah8077

My First CL's ever--Declic 100--I took the advice from tpf gals and ordered a half size larger than my normal size, but don't they look to big?   I can't win for nothing!
Pardon the dirty mirror, my girls have been playing behind the door again!


----------



## sneezz

Tiburons in navy, my first pair of CL. =)


----------



## noah8077

^^Those are cute. Don't normally like espadrils but I really like those.  Do you mind me asking where you got them.


----------



## lark_lulu

MbMJ mid-calf boots.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just ordered these Michael Kors flats from Zappos.


----------



## brigadeiro

Cannot wait for these to arrive:


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Oh, I forgot about these, Steve Madden Betsey Boots. Kinda sad between the Diors and CL's, but they are comfortable.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are cute!


----------



## karwood

Christian Louboutin Very Prive Black Leather w/ Burgandy Toes:


----------



## annemerrick

brigadeiro said:


> Cannot wait for these to arrive:


 


I think that is the MOST BEAUTIFUL pair of shoes that I have seen in a long time!!


----------



## shoecrazy

I think these are going back but they are truly unique...


----------



## mocha beans

First pair of Manolo's, wedding shoes.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ love love love!!!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

karwood said:


> Christian Louboutin Very Prive Black Leather w/ Burgandy Toes:


 
I  these!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

brigadeiro said:


> Cannot wait for these to arrive:



Where did you get these I must know!!


----------



## JuneHawk

mocha beans said:


> First pair of Manolo's, wedding shoes.



Beautiful!


----------



## techie81

Beautiful, mocha! 

congrats, brigadeiro!


----------



## Chins4

Mocha - they are perfct wedding shoes, just perfect!


----------



## ladydeluxe

I've been looking for a pair of wedges and a pair of shoes in navy patent! This pair from Jil Sander satisfies both!! Very comfy too!


----------



## sneezz

noah8077 said:


> ^^Those are cute. Don't normally like espadrils but I really like those.  Do you mind me asking where you got them.



Thanks, hope they fit!  I normally don't like espadrilles either but I thought they were cute.  I got them off bluefly.com.

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...ute-wedge-sandals/SEARCH/301171202/detail.fly

I also used code 'DOR164B' for an extra $30 off.


----------



## noah8077

sneezz said:


> Thanks, hope they fit! I normally don't like espadrilles either but I thought they were cute. I got them off bluefly.com.
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...ute-wedge-sandals/SEARCH/301171202/detail.fly
> 
> I also used code 'DOR164B' for an extra $30 off.


 

So sad! No more in my size.  Thanks though!


----------



## sneezz

They've got other colors too (green, red, orange).


----------



## noah8077

sneezz said:


> They've got other colors too (green, red, orange).


 
Thanks, I saw them all, None of them come in my size anymore.


----------



## sneezz

Aww sorry.  I'd definitely check back often as it seems they keep adding more CLs to the site.


----------



## aikoNakamura

luckyblonde3295 said:


> Just bought these Valentino booties!
> 
> http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f220/luckybonde32951/DSC02866-1-1.jpg



Wow wow wow. Where did you get those gorgeous shoes? I tried looking online for those but failed


----------



## rawkinchair

dolce and gabanna pumps!


----------



## Purses

Tory Burch that I bought last winter:


----------



## Purses

Shoes that I got two weeks ago that was on sale.  Reg. $199 and it went down to $80


----------



## Purses

Gucci rubber boots


----------



## millyshops

ladydeluxe said:


> I've been looking for a pair of wedges and a pair of shoes in navy patent! This pair from Jil Sander satisfies both!! Very comfy too!



I adore you wedges


----------



## peachi521

Well... I bought a pair of BCBGirls peep toe pumps in tan... the shoes had a "wicker basket feel" to them... hard to explain and I don't have a picture   Nevertheless... I brought them home and showed them to my boyfriend... he told me they were ugly and looked cheap!  So I called in a (female) friend for support... and she agreed   *sigh* I returned them on Saturday... I don't feel that bad, they didn't even fit lol


----------



## rdgldy

Gucci booties-exactly what I was looking for as a go to boot for everyday


----------



## jh4200

Those are great, rdgldy!  Perfect every day choice!


----------



## jh4200

My new Valentinos:


----------



## sneezz

jh4200 said:


> My new Valentinos:




Oooh I like those!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks sneezz!  They're adorable and even look good with jeans, which surprised me.


----------



## lil_peanut

I LOVE those wedges!!!

Just bought my winter boots:
Tory Burch "Whitney"
I hope they fit and I don't have to return them.


----------



## Purses

lil_peanut said:


> I LOVE those wedges!!!
> 
> Just bought my winter boots:
> Tory Burch "Whitney"
> I hope they fit and I don't have to return them.



You can't walk in snow and black ice with that!  I really like that boot.  Tory Burch seem to be into large/chunky heels.


----------



## lil_peanut

LOL, I live in CA. There's no such thing as seasons here. 
The coldest it will get is around the mid 40's. 
Thanks!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I decided to break my shoe shopping ban... i think i lasted something silly like 1 week  I ordered these CL nude satin "Caberet" rhinestone t-strap pumps from Bluefly, hopefully they don't cancel my order because they've been sold out :s


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

BTW *lil_peanut*, i love love love your avatar. I drive a Mini Cooper S too, but in yellow with black racing stripes


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I love the nude Cabaret!  Good luck with your purchase (I don't think Bluefly usually cancels orders).


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

They cancelled on me once   last year when i ordered a pair of baby blue Miu Miu mary jane pumps, my order was processed and then i got an out of stock email, but i do hope i get this order as i managed to get those CLs at an extra 25% off  + 10% discount :ninja:


----------



## meggyg8r

lil_peanut said:


> LOL, I live in CA. There's no such thing as seasons here.
> The coldest it will get is around the mid 40's.
> Thanks!


 
HAHA I hear ya.. I live in Tampa and 40s is stretching it for the coldest it gets here.  I feel so silly buying Uggs but I just love wearing them because they are comfortable!  Besides, if I'm taking a trip to Upstate NY and NYC this Christmas, I am going to need boots, right???


----------



## *Magdalena*

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I decided to break my shoe shopping ban... i think i lasted something silly like 1 week  I ordered these CL nude satin "Caberet" rhinestone t-strap pumps from Bluefly, hopefully they don't cancel my order because they've been sold out :s


 

Congrats! Those are beautiful...and you shouldnt worry about Blufly canceling your order...I've dealt with them many times in the past and they're pretty good.  if it was Barneys, then that's a whole different story LOL


----------



## rdgldy

Brasilian Babe-they are simply divine!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I decided to break my shoe shopping ban... i think i lasted something silly like 1 week  I ordered these CL nude satin "Caberet" rhinestone t-strap pumps from Bluefly, hopefully they don't cancel my order because they've been sold out :s


 
*BB* all i can say with all your shoe purchases ZOMG!!!!!


----------



## lil_peanut

Brasilian_Babe said:


> BTW *lil_peanut*, i love love love your avatar. I drive a Mini Cooper S too, but in yellow with black racing stripes


 
Thanks!! I almost went with the yellow, but my first love was the red/black. 
Nice CBR, the closest I've gotten to a two wheeler is a 50cc Honda Scooter. I'm definitely ready for an upgrade. 




			
				meggyg8r said:
			
		

> HAHA I hear ya.. I live in Tampa and 40s is stretching it for the coldest it gets here. I feel so silly buying Uggs but I just love wearing them because they are comfortable! Besides, if I'm taking a trip to Upstate NY and NYC this Christmas, I am going to need boots, right???


 
Totally! I buy Uggs for work, heh. They're always heavy on the A/C there.


----------



## immashoesaddict

My recent purchases : All from Midas


----------



## lizard260

shoecrazy said:


> I think these are going back but they are truly unique...



Those are gorgeous!  Why are they going back?! Is it the 2K pricetag? or are they heavy/uncomfy?


----------



## shoecrazy

lizard260 said:


> Those are gorgeous!  Why are they going back?! Is it the 2K pricetag? or are they heavy/uncomfy?



Funny you should ask - I requested a return authorization number to send them back but haven't been able to bring myself to actually return them. I think I'm going to keep them - they are just so unique! They're not as heavy as you might expect and they're fairly comfortable although my toes feel a little pinched in them after a while - the toe box is pretty generous but the metal mesh doesn't stretch at all as you might expect. I definitely wouldn't have paid $2K for these (I still haven't broken the $1K barrier!) - they were $930-something on sale I believe.

I noticed yesterday that Zappos has these:


----------



## brigadeiro

*Shoecrazy* those shoes are absolutely gorgeous!  I'd definitely keep them!


----------



## FrankieP

A couple of running shoes, lol! Brooks Trance 8 for road and tready, the Teva Wraptors for trails.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

immashoesaddict said:


> My recent purchases : All from Midas


 

Fab


----------



## lizard260

shoecrazy said:


> Funny you should ask - I requested a return authorization number to send them back but haven't been able to bring myself to actually return them. I think I'm going to keep them - they are just so unique! They're not as heavy as you might expect and they're fairly comfortable although my toes feel a little pinched in them after a while - the toe box is pretty generous but the metal mesh doesn't stretch at all as you might expect. I definitely wouldn't have paid $2K for these (I still haven't broken the $1K barrier!) - they were $930-something on sale I believe.
> 
> I noticed yesterday that Zappos has these:


Haha...yep.  Zappos is where I got my information from.  I realized after I asked that yours were slingbacks.  They really are gorgeous.  You should definitely keep them 
Thanks for the information.  I tried to convince my hubby I needed chainmail shoes for our anniversary, and he thought the price was reasonable. 
The slingbacks don't happen to be available from where you got them on sale, do they? Thanks.


----------



## Envymex67




----------



## Envymex67




----------



## *Magdalena*

my beloved Christian Louboutins:

C'est moi booties in teal suede








and New Simple in Magenta Patent


----------



## meggyg8r

Mags, LOVE both your purchases.. but I am dying over those booties!!! So fab.


----------



## meggyg8r

Here's my most recent shoe purchase, Lanvin bronze metallic ballerines:


----------



## *Magdalena*

Thanks meggy...i love your Lanvin flats, too. That color is TDF!  Im a big fan of metallics...


----------



## amnA-

A couple of guiseppes, a couple of Albanos, dune peep toes, also pumps and some blingy flats  hope u like!














( in black)


----------



## shoecrazy

lizard260 said:


> Haha...yep.  Zappos is where I got my information from.  I realized after I asked that yours were slingbacks.  They really are gorgeous.  You should definitely keep them
> Thanks for the information.  I tried to convince my hubby I needed chainmail shoes for our anniversary, and he thought the price was reasonable.
> The slingbacks don't happen to be available from where you got them on sale, do they? Thanks.



I think I got the last pair at Net-A-Porter but you could keep checking their site for returns


----------



## shoecrazy

Or maybe you could try these instead!


----------



## rdgldy

Ladies, beautiful purchases!


----------



## LV3J

I managed to get very good deals on these 2 pairs of CHLOE shoes...


----------



## shoecrazy

Love those LV3J!


----------



## LV3J

Thanks *shoecrazy! *I enjoy looking at all the gorgeous shoes here!


----------



## La Vanguardia

I'm in love with my new Manolos! 

From this season, the Hangisi, Rara and Lidolo models.


----------



## amnA-

^ beautiful manolos!! wow!


----------



## brigadeiro

*La Vanguardia*  those blue Manolo's!!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Nice purchases Ladies

Here's my latest shoe purchases. LAMB Noel and LAMB Fen


----------



## brigadeiro

Southern-Belle said:


> Here's my latest shoe purchases. LAMB Noel and LAMB Fen



Hot!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I'm lovin all these! Keep the photos coming!


----------



## carlinha

Southern-Belle said:


> Nice purchases Ladies
> 
> Here's my latest shoe purchases. LAMB Noel and LAMB Fen



those are stunning!  and you wear them well!


----------



## karwood

Christian Louboutin Dark Red Patent Leather Rolandos:


----------



## karwood

Christian Louboutin Very Prive Nude Patent w/ Nude Toes:


----------



## jh4200

Oh Karwood, I've said it before, but I love your new beauties soooo much I'll just post it again!


----------



## rdgldy

*Southern Belle*-seriously hot!!
*Karwood*-love your new CLs


----------



## hfxshopgirl

corso como sandra riding boot


----------



## rawkinchair

bally pumps!

i love all the shoes you girls posted!!

more more!!


----------



## meggyg8r

karwood I just love the color of those Rolandos!!


----------



## kittykittycatcat




----------



## momo43

hfxshopgirl said:


> corso como sandra riding boot



i love these boots!


----------



## meggyg8r

omg kitty! I just love those Marc Jacobs flats!  where are those from?


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ nevermind! found em already.. gotta love google.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Today's arrival,
Coach willow mules


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My Dior peep toe d'orsay pumps arrived!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

*SouthernBelle~* I love the new shoes they are fab!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

So cute!




kittykittycatcat said:


>


----------



## kittykittycatcat

^Thanks!


----------



## erica1451

Today I bought these Fiorentini + Baker boots




http://www.barneys.com/Mumi Mash/15...signer&prefv1=Fiorentini + Baker&start=7&sz=1

and these Hunter boots




http://zeta.zappos.com/product/7338173/color/21134


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Southern-Belle*Those Lamb's are hot, Kim Kardashian had on the red pair recently, and I wanted to know who they were by, now I know! I don't own any LAMB shoes are the comfy, and is the quality good?


----------



## LVLV

Fendi Flat Shoes


----------



## Alice1979

Here are my most recent purchases.


----------



## cllover

Alice1979 said:


> Here are my most recent purchases.


I love the Valentinos!  I've been oggling the bow style (and usually I don't like bows) ever since I first saw them at Saks.


----------



## meggyg8r

Those Valentinos are cute.  They look a lot like CL's Very Noeud style!


----------



## usillypenguin

Made a trip to Nordstrom Rack today and found some excellent deals:

Stuart Weitzman Bouffant Pumps $79.90
Marc by Marc Jacobs Two Buckle Flats $35


----------



## JuneHawk

I bought these today.  The fuchsia ones are probably going to be returned or exchanged for something else.

1. Manolo Blahnik Campari black patent 
2. Christian Louboutin Very Prive fuchsia suede
3. Christian  Louboutin New Simples 120 burgundy patent


----------



## sallygirl

I got these Calvin Klein wedges at Macy's during their Labor Day sale, I figured for $16, I can't go wrong Patent leather on the outside, leather lined inside. Very comfortable. I almost got the red ones with beige heel and black tip too but stopped mysef


----------



## sneezz

Franco Sarta Comic in Marina blue satin $31.90 at NR!!






$29.90!


----------



## cllover

JuneHawk said:


> I bought these today.  The fuchsia ones are probably going to be returned or exchanged for something else.
> 
> 1. Manolo Blahnik Campari black patent
> 2. Christian Louboutin Very Prive fuchsia suede
> 3. Christian  Louboutin New Simples 120 burgundy patent


I think the fuchsias are adorable!  (keep keep keep keep keep )


----------



## rockvixen76

Just got my new Pigalle 120 glitters. They are beautiful!!!! I have put them as a pic on my avatar until I figure out resizing and watermarking, them I'll do a proper post with pics.


----------



## Chins4

Lookin' HOT Rockvixen


----------



## dmitchell15

These Kors by Michael Kors Image Embellished Shoes. They were on sale at www.bloomingdales.com


----------



## sneezz

I just bought these with the add'l 25% off at bluefly.  I think they were marked down to $390 at one point but they raised the price so that the extra 25% would seem more appealing I guess.  Still $327.19 after a $10 off code is better than nothing huh?  All the other codes didn't work anymore for me.


----------



## NoKnockOffs

Sneezz, those Lacoste sneakers are too cute!
My latest:


----------



## happy942

Scored some Tory Burch pumps at NR:


----------



## wildorchids

My new CL Insectika


----------



## techie81

CL Margaritas:






And CL EB Rolandos:


----------



## BellaShoes

My first shoe purchase at Zara and I just love them 

Nice to know that I do not have to spend a small fortune every time I have a urge for new shoes!


Black Patent Booties....
Paired with Hue Ribbed Tights in Athra

(Pic: my own)





.....and paired with Argyle knee highs from H&M
(Pic: my own)





http://www.thefashionspot.com/forums/f48/post-your-shoes-3087-404.html#post4868522


----------



## itsnicole

Christian Louboutin Very Prive in Black...


----------



## sneezz

wildorchids said:


> My new CL Insectika


----------



## Anoka

techie81 said:


> CL Margaritas:


 
That color is DIVINE!!! I'm drooling...


----------



## lil_peanut

Omg, I really need those CL Very Prive in Black!!

But for now...I present my Tory Burch "Whitney" boots. I am so glad I went for the 8. I usually wear between a 7 1/2 and 8, but these are a snug fit. I can't wait for cooler weather!!


----------



## techie81

I can tell you're an aqua fan, Anoka  thanks!

Cute boots, lil_peanut!


----------



## cllover

lil_peanut said:


> Omg, I really need those CL Very Prive in Black!!
> 
> But for now...I present my Tory Burch "Whitney" boots. I am so glad I went for the 8. I usually wear between a 7 1/2 and 8, but these are a snug fit. I can't wait for cooler weather!!


I absolutely LOVE them!  Gorgeous details!


----------



## rdgldy

BellaShoes said:


> My first shoe purchase at Zara and I just love them
> 
> Nice to know that I do not have to spend a small fortune every time I have a urge for new shoes! quote
> 
> Bella, love the shoes.  I also found a great pair of shoes at Zara a couple of weeks ago-$79.00, comfy and really pretty.


----------



## techie81

Bella, they're too cute!


----------



## valerieteo

my most recent were a pair of ed hardy cracked gold tiger flats and mbmj mouse flats.. enjoy! i really love my ed hardys.. i think they make a statement.


----------



## immashoesaddict

MY recent purchases * all from midas *


----------



## palmbeachdiva

I did a little too much shopping this month.....

Louis Vuitton Denim Platforms    I love these!!









Gucci Suede Sandals









Manolo's - Not sure if I am keeping these yet. The slingback strap is too loose. Hopefully I can fix it with a Foot Petal insert if not, they have to go back.







These Louboutin flats definately have to go back...they were way too big


----------



## palmbeachdiva

I almost forgot about these...nothing to exciting but a great neutral for matching to any outfit. 
These are Charles Davids I got on clearance for $99.00.


----------



## shoppingisme

KORS by MK


----------



## momo43

palmbeachdiva said:


> I almost forgot about these...nothing to exciting but a great neutral for matching to any outfit.
> These are Charles Davids I got on clearance for $99.00.


 
very cute! i was eyeing those as well. are they comfortable?


----------



## shaq91

These pumps are made by an amazing Italian designer Enrico Gibellieri. They have a thin 4" stiletto heel, a pointy toe with a little bow on it, a red insole and cost $240. I got them on monday! What do u think?


----------



## palmbeachdiva

momo43 said:


> very cute! i was eyeing those as well. are they comfortable?


 

I haven't worn them out yet. It's been raining every day since I got them. They do seem quite comfortable though.


----------



## noah8077

These are much cuter on!  I was debating about them, but seeing them on you, now I want them.  Too bad I can't find my size now on sale!


----------



## *Magdalena*

palmbeachdiva said:


> I did a little too much shopping this month.....
> 
> Louis Vuitton Denim Platforms  I love these!!


 


did you get them reg price or on sale??


----------



## rdgldy

Palm Beach Diva, I love the manolos!
Shaq, great pair of shoes-definitely my style~


----------



## cllover

My Hollywould ballet flats in aqua just came in!  Yay!  They're so cute and comfy


----------



## cllover

Hm if only I had a camera... I think I spend all my money on shoes!


----------



## Southern-Belle

shaq91 said:


> These pumps are made by an amazing Italian designer Enrico Gibellieri. They have a thin 4" stiletto heel, a pointy toe with a little bow on it, a red insole and cost $240. I got them on monday! What do u think?



Very sleek and sexy, but yet elegant at the same time.  I like them.


----------



## rdgldy

new CLs and Lanvin ballet flats:


----------



## palmbeachdiva

*Magdalena* said:


> did you get them reg price or on sale??


 

I got lucky and snagged them on ebay for $300. They were still for sale on eluxury.com last week for $750. But now it says they are all gone. 
http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11670763
You might be able to still find a pair by calling an LV store directly but I don't believe they ever put anything on sale.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*Noah8077 *and *Shaq91*, your purchases are truly lovely!


My latest purchases:


----------



## mistyknightwin

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *Noah8077 *and *Shaq91*, your purchases are truly lovely!
> 
> 
> My latest purchases:


Whitley I really love the second pair! May  I ask who are they by?


----------



## shaq91

thnx Southern-Belle & WhitleyGilbert


----------



## clk55girl

I've been bad and am in need of a 12 step for shopaholics.  Chanel bags were bad enough and now I've discovered a love for shoes. 

Navy patent YSL tributes, black suede with bronze piping YSL tributes, and CL No Barre's in camel patent (my first ever pair of CL's)   I'm not sure that the No Barre's was a good choice for my first pair of CL's.  I really want a pair of No Prive's, but I'm still trying to decide of these are keepers.


----------



## Pishi

Oooooh!  I have to share even though I don't have a picture yet.  I'm in Vegas and writing from the Venetian...I just bought a pair of Dior Extremes in black!  They are so hot.  Pictures coming soon.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

mistyknightwin said:


> Whitley I really love the second pair! May  I ask who are they by?



Thanks.   They are by Pour la Victoire.   Here's a link:

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=POUR-WZ18&c=Pour+La+Victoire


----------



## glossie




----------



## meggyg8r

clk55girl said:


> I've been bad and am in need of a 12 step for shopaholics.  Chanel bags were bad enough and now I've discovered a love for shoes.
> 
> Navy patent YSL tributes, black suede with bronze piping YSL tributes, and CL No Barre's in camel patent (my first ever pair of CL's)   I'm not sure that the No Barre's was a good choice for my first pair of CL's.  I really want a pair of No Prive's, but I'm still trying to decide of these are keepers.
> 
> View attachment 541793
> 
> 
> View attachment 541794
> 
> 
> View attachment 541795
> 
> 
> View attachment 541796
> 
> 
> View attachment 541797




Personally, I like the Numero Prives better.  I am just not a big fan of wooden platforms or heels.  The No Barres are still pretty cute though--No. Prives are just so classic and I love them!  What color were you thinking of getting instead?


----------



## Purses

glossie said:


>



The second set of photos are really nice, realistic and they do look nice with your foot in it.


----------



## glossie

thanks, Purses. did you see my granny pics already? :shame: i do love all those granny-looking stuff so much. i'm missing some granny boots in my vintage collection.


----------



## Purses

glossie said:


> thanks, Purses. did you see my granny pics already? :shame: i do love all those granny-looking stuff so much. i'm missing some granny boots in my vintage collection.



I'm sorry, I do not like granny stuff.


----------



## Tutu

I bought my cheapest shoes yet today. I got a job in a kitchen two weeks ago, and I've been wearing my old Onitsuka Tiger sneakers. However, they're super slippery when wet, and since there is water on the floor most of the time, I keep slipping... I even fell in the stairs once! Thankfully, I didn't hurt myself. So here's what I got, for 6&#8364;, that are glued to the floor even when wet (I tested!):










They're not that bad actually, kind of cute really. Strangely I like them.


----------



## clk55girl

meggyg8r said:


> Personally, I like the Numero Prives better. I am just not a big fan of wooden platforms or heels. The No Barres are still pretty cute though--No. Prives are just so classic and I love them! What color were you thinking of getting instead?


 
You're so right.  It took me a while to figure out what seemed "off" about the camel No Barres and I realized it was the wooden platform and heel.  It doesn't match the body of the shoe.  I much prefer the No Barres in the black patent, so I'm waiting for those to come in.  I ADORE the No Prives and am on the waitlist for the black.  I also just added myself to the w/l for the nude patent and black patent VP's last night.  I really need to stop.


----------



## niccig

Yay, my most recent purchase came in today! Manolo boots via ebay:














They're my very first tall boots! At first I thought I would never be able to get them on (they're pull-ons), but I eventually got it. They just _barely_ fit over my calves though - I'm wearing them now in hopes that they'll stretch a little. If not, they may have to take a trip to the cobbler.


----------



## Southern-Belle

New Miu Miu's...


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ooh, I LOVE those!! They look great on you!


----------



## lantana19

I just ordered these but in black, I hope they fit


----------



## glossie

oopsy. no sorrys needed, Purses. no offence to grannies. 

that pair of miu miu is a work of art, Southern-Belle. love the colour.


----------



## Tutu

Southern Belle, those Miu Mius...!


----------



## lark_lulu




----------



## meggyg8r

clk55girl said:


> You're so right.  It took me a while to figure out what seemed "off" about the camel No Barres and I realized it was the wooden platform and heel.  It doesn't match the body of the shoe.  I much prefer the No Barres in the black patent, so I'm waiting for those to come in.  I ADORE the No Prives and am on the waitlist for the black.  I also just added myself to the w/l for the nude patent and black patent VP's last night.  I really need to stop.



Glad I could help  It's all personal preference, though.  A lot of girls do like the wooden platform!  I'm glad I helped you realize what was "off" about them though--I bet the black patent is going to be a-m-a-z-i-n-g!


----------



## carlinha

my recent purchases (also posted on CL thread)...


----------



## carlinha

more...


----------



## carlinha

and lastly...


----------



## niccig

Carlinha, I'm sooo jealous of your Helmuts and pythons!


----------



## viba424

Dayum Carlhina! Those are some amazing CLs! Take my breath away! 


Now on to my sad little cheapie shoes by comparison..............






Delman Brisia in brown patent - you like, or are they frumpy? I paid $50 at Amazon. Ive never tried Delman before...made in Italy. I needed a brown pump. They still have a few more sizes.


A larger shot in the black...


----------



## CLGirl

Ooooh Clarlinha awesome shoes. Love love love your pythons and leopard print (and maybe a little jealous of them too but only in a totally happy for you but wish I could have them too):greengrin:


----------



## CLGirl

I think you just convinced me I want helmuts too.  They look so good on you. (Not like I need any more on my wish list)


----------



## babypie

niccig said:


> Yay, my most recent purchase came in today! Manolo boots via ebay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're my very first tall boots! At first I thought I would never be able to get them on (they're pull-ons), but I eventually got it. They just _barely_ fit over my calves though - I'm wearing them now in hopes that they'll stretch a little. If not, they may have to take a trip to the cobbler.



Gorgeous boots!!!


----------



## carlinha

viba424 said:


> Dayum Carlhina! Those are some amazing CLs! Take my breath away!
> 
> 
> Now on to my sad little cheapie shoes by comparison..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delman Brisia in brown patent - you like, or are they frumpy? I paid $50 at Amazon. Ive never tried Delman before...made in Italy. I needed a brown pump. They still have a few more sizes.
> 
> 
> A larger shot in the black...



hi viba, thank you... your shoes are NOT frumpy... i like them, the shape is unique.  i think delman makes good shoes.


----------



## carlinha

CLGirl said:


> I think you just convinced me I want helmuts too.  They look so good on you. (Not like I need any more on my wish list)



thank you clgirl... the helmuts are my 1st CL , after seeing kirsten dunst wearing hers all over a few years ago... i finally just got them a few weeks ago, i cannot believe i have them.

the helmuts are one of those shoes that don't look that impressive out of the box, but when you put them on, it's like DAMN!  they make your feet/legs look sooo good.

i think they are classic and a great investment... you should definitely have a pair


----------



## shaq91

carlinha those r all soooo gorgeous! i'm jealous haha


----------



## CLGirl

Ok Carlinha, you've convinced me.  The Helmuts are officially on my list now


----------



## Wanderlusting

Well I finally did it - bit the bullet and bought myself silver miminette wedges as my first "new" pair of CLs. I actually have CL Brigette Trash espadrilles which I got over the summer. They are quite nice (though realizing they could have been faked but meh, weren't TOO expensive or anything) but my toes totally could come out of the front if I flexed my foot enough. Somehow I don't count them as Louboutins though lol.

Anyhoo - yes. My first pair should arrive this week. I'm normally a size 6 so I ordered a 6 and 1/2 hearing that they size them small - plus I fgure its easier to make a too big shoe work than a too small shoe.

Kind of uneasy about the money I just spent - miss impulsive I am - but hopefully once those shiny silver things are on my feet, I won't care anymore


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ann Marino Lexi Bootie. I hope they're comfy they haven't arrived yet


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

carlinha said:


> hi viba, thank you... your shoes are NOT frumpy... i like them, the shape is unique. i think delman makes good shoes.


 


 I agree, I like them too


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Southern Bell~ I love every pair you have posted


----------



## viba424

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I agree, I like them too


 
Aww, thanks!!!


----------



## karwood

Christian Louboutin Grey Suede Rolando:


----------



## *Magdalena*

My new Pedro Garcia Pumps


----------



## IStuckACello

Roberto Cavalli fuschia pumps, at TJ Maxx from $150 to $20! I can't find it online so I have no idea what retail is...


----------



## viba424

carlinha said:


> hi viba, thank you... your shoes are NOT frumpy... i like them, the shape is unique. i think delman makes good shoes.


 
So my Delmans arrived today. They are beautiful and very well made, but too narrow for me. Going back! Oh well, it was worth a try!


----------



## JuneHawk

I "accidentally" won a pair of python CL Fontanetes on eBay.....oops!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I love this thread


----------



## dmitchell15

$29.50 from Ann Taylor Loft, I couldn't help but get both colors. I also had a great promotion code for $25 dollars off a $50 dollar purchase. So my total was like $42 total.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Fabulous shoes!*



*Magdalena* said:


> My new Pedro Garcia Pumps


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Excuses, excuses lol! *



JuneHawk said:


> I "accidentally" won a pair of python CL Fontanetes on eBay.....oops!


----------



## Veelyn

karwood said:


> Christian Louboutin Grey Suede Rolando:


 
Love them!


----------



## Veelyn

These are super hot! What is the name?


I AM SO JEALOUS OF YOUR MAD MARY'S. THEY ARE TDF!


----------



## Alice1979

These came today.


----------



## Alice1979

Oops, let's try again.


----------



## rdgldy

they are beautiful^


----------



## nessahhh

Pedro Garcia Banana Flats in Aqua Blue






They are sooooo comfortable! And I have the same ones in Dark Grey


----------



## Anoka

Nessa- That color is gorgeous!!


----------



## nessahhh

^ lol thanks
i didn't know if the colour was too bright but it works out fine under jeans!


----------



## nutmehgz

hfxshopgirl said:


> corso como sandra riding boot


i got the same ones. i love them! sooooo comfortable! cant wait to wear them for winter!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

LOVE these.  These are my wedding shoes!!!!  Did you snatch up the last pair from Saks?  The size 37??




Alice1979 said:


> Oops, let's try again.


----------



## lorrmich

wow meggy those are gorgeous.


----------



## meggyg8r

Ohmigosh you should see them in person.  They sparkle so brilliantly in the sun.. ahh I just love them.  I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## shaq91

alice i luv those!!


----------



## Alice1979

meggyg8r said:


> LOVE these. These are my wedding shoes!!!! Did you snatch up the last pair from Saks? The size 37??


 
Guilty as charged. I was just browsing online, and there they were, I was breathless.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ that's funny.  I had bought that pair a couple months ago and then returned them when a size 37.5 became available on Saks.com!  Glad to know they went to tPF home!!


----------



## noah8077

nessahhh said:


> Pedro Garcia Banana Flats in Aqua Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are sooooo comfortable! And I have the same ones in Dark Grey


 

Can I ask where you got these from?


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ those were on sale on NM.com recently.  Don't know if they are still up. They were a great price though!


----------



## nessahhh

^ actually i found them at the nordstrom rack for $99


----------



## invenio

1st post in this thread!

from strutt couture, a uk brand i discovered recently...


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those shoes are HOT!


----------



## Pishi

Hey fellow shoe fanatics, this is my first real shoe post...Dior Extremes in black.  I mentioned about a week ago I'd picked these up in Las Vegas.  Why waste your money gambling?    I haven't worn them "out" yet but I've definitely trotted around the house.  I love them.


----------



## shoppingisme

IStuckACello said:


> Roberto Cavalli fuschia pumps, at TJ Maxx from $150 to $20! I can't find it online so I have no idea what retail is...


----------



## Drdolphin

I just purchased a pair of Yves Saint Laurent Patent Mary Janes in nude.  I'm soooo in love with them!   I hope to post pictures soon.


----------



## LaDonna

*Southern-Belle* i love those!  miu miu always makes the funkiest shoes!


----------



## meggyg8r

I just bought a pair of the new Ugg Classic Tall Snake Boot from Nordstrom (they are exclusively at Nordstrom!)  I can't take pictures now because it's too dark, but when I get home from work tomorrow and have good lighting I will take some!  For now, this is them except these are brown and I got them in black (pic from Nordstrom.com):


----------



## hfxshopgirl

nutmehgz said:


> i got the same ones. i love them! sooooo comfortable! cant wait to wear them for winter!!!


 
i wore mine last night for the first time, you're right they're very comfortable!


----------



## lily25

My Maison Martin Margiela patent leather black boots! From Yoox .com

And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vintage patent leather cream laced up peep toed oxfords! from a local boutique.


----------



## Pishi

Drdolphin said:


> I just purchased a pair of Yves Saint Laurent Patent Mary Janes in nude. I'm soooo in love with them! I hope to post pictures soon.


 
Can't wait to see modeling shots!


----------



## Bitten

Prada patent black courts on sale at Jean Brown - divine!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Posted these in the CL forum, but figured I would share them here too. Had these but returned them, but now I've repurchased them. My camera came too, so slowly I'll be sharing my collection. College is taking its toll though, so be patient please!


----------



## ACS

A pair of Burberry haymarket rainboots from Nordstroms.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*Vince Camuto Booties*





*Ralph Lauren Gladiator Wedge*


----------



## shesnochill

I love your RL Gladiators *WhitleyGilbert*!


----------



## galligator

OMG, I have talked myself out of those Camuto peep booties at least 3 times. They are so gorgeous in all the colors.


----------



## Southern-Belle

My good girl gone bad shoes; both by Betsey Johnson.


----------



## nessahhh

those betsey johnson zippered shoes are freakin awesome!
omg i need to get them lol.
are they comfortable?
and where did you get them?
the betsey johnson site doesn't have them =(


----------



## galligator

I just ordered those Betsey's in tan!!!! DId you get them at Smartbargains, they have had them on sale all week.

Such a hot shoe. Congrats, Betsey is one of my favorites!!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

nessahhh said:


> those betsey johnson zippered shoes are freakin awesome!
> omg i need to get them lol.
> are they comfortable?
> and where did you get them?
> the betsey johnson site doesn't have them =(



Thank you. They are very comfortable.  Her shoes are in general.  I got them from Belk's.


----------



## *Magdalena*

Pishi said:


> Hey fellow shoe fanatics, this is my first real shoe post...Dior Extremes in black. I mentioned about a week ago I'd picked these up in Las Vegas. Why waste your money gambling?  I haven't worn them "out" yet but I've definitely trotted around the house. I love them.


 
all i can say is hOT HOT HOT!!!!!!! they look super sexy on you


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Thanks *Annaversary*!




galligator said:


> OMG, I have talked myself out of those Camuto peep booties at least 3 times. They are so gorgeous in all the colors.


Talk yourself back into them, lol.  I love them.  I want them in black and white too. 

*Southern-Belle*, both of those are wonderful.  I've been eyeing the first pair for a while now.


----------



## galligator

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Thanks *Annaversary*!
> 
> 
> Talk yourself back into them, lol. I love them. I want them in black and white too.
> 
> *Southern-Belle*, both of those are wonderful. I've been eyeing the first pair for a while now.


 
It's the red I keep thinking off. Maybe at the end of October...I really need to stick to my budget this month.


----------



## babypie

*Dolce & Gabbana* pointy toe pumps...


----------



## Valerka

Got these from SAKS 2 days ago...soooo lovely, feminine and comfy...


----------



## JuneHawk

I finally ordered the blue (Hangisi) MB shoes!!!!  I can't wait til they arrive!


----------



## shaq91

pishi ur dior extremes are hotttt! u should post some more modeling shots!


----------



## fafnir

My Chie Mihara Serpan pumps in black just arrived the other day. I love them!


----------



## lantana19

Reba by Oh! Shoes. I just love their vintage/30's design. I hope they look gorgeous on my foot and fit well!


----------



## sneezz

nessahhh said:


> Pedro Garcia Banana Flats in Aqua Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are sooooo comfortable! And I have the same ones in Dark Grey



Those are nice!  Are the ones on top the aqua blue?  The bottom ones look turquoise.  I'm eying the ones on top.  The color listed on eluxury is "astral".  How are they comfort-wise in relation to Lanvins?  Did you size up?


----------



## rdgldy

Valerka said:


> Got these from SAKS 2 days ago...soooo lovely, feminine and comfy...


  I love your chanels-beautiful!


----------



## Pishi

shaq91 said:


> pishi ur dior extremes are hotttt! u should post some more modeling shots!


 
Thanks!  Hoping to one of these days...just got to get the camera out and start practicing in front of my mirror!  Heh...


----------



## ateebi

new Pedro Garcia Pumps


> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600 and weights 82KB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600 and weights 64KB.


 
May I PLEASE ask where you found this pump version??? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## noah8077

^^ I know, I was curious and did some searching but all I found were the flats!


----------



## Southern-Belle

My Giuseppe's 
















My Modern Vintage Lolita Boots


----------



## brigadeiro

OMGosh *southern-belle*, those Zanotti's are just 

Ditto on your Pedro Garcia's *Ateebi*!

*Pishi* would  to see your outfit pics with your Dior Extreme's! (they look gorgeous!)  I have them in Python and  em to death!

Recently bought these Marni's:


----------



## candice19

*Southern-Belle* - we have the exact same taste in shoes! 

Except I don't have the budget like you do


----------



## galligator

Holy Cow Southern Belle, I love those boots. Probably way out of my budget for the next 18 months though. They are beautys


----------



## shaq91

Southern-Belle they're all awesome!
Brigaderio those are hottt! u should post some modeling pics so i can do another feature for u on my blog =)


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Oh my *Southern-Belle*, you have such great taste! I adore those Giuseppe's and the boots are grand too!  

Lovely shoes *Bigaderio*!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Southern-Belle said:


> My Giuseppe's



Ooh, those are hot!! I love Giuseppe Zanotti, I have a pair of ankle boots with the same heel. Never see the ones you have though, they are gorgeous!! Congrats! May I ask where you got them from?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

brigadeiro said:


> OMGosh *southern-belle*, those Zanotti's are just
> 
> Ditto on your Pedro Garcia's *Ateebi*!
> 
> *Pishi* would  to see your outfit pics with your Dior Extreme's! (they look gorgeous!)  I have them in Python and  em to death!
> 
> Recently bought these Marni's:



I  Marni, those shoes are hot! So funky, and eclectic! Congrats!


----------



## lil_AEQUITAS

Hi All 

Im new, however i enjoy all your pics and posts.

Thanks for welcoming me to your forum.


----------



## Krazzy

I love everyone's shoes! nice marni's brigadaeiro, where are they from if you don't mind me asking? btw...checked out ur blog...nice wedding dress!

i haven't been buying shoes lately but my mom surprised me with these two shoes. heheheh she ordered them from nordstrom as a gift before i left for england! woohoo









and then i ordered these myself.


----------



## shaq91

Krazzy said:


> I love everyone's shoes! nice marni's brigadaeiro, where are they from if you don't mind me asking? btw...checked out ur blog...nice wedding dress!
> 
> i haven't been buying shoes lately but my mom surprised me with these two shoes. heheheh she ordered them from nordstrom as a gift before i left for england! woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then i ordered these myself.



those all look sooo hot! cant wait for some modeling pics =)


----------



## msJenna

Burberry RainBoots
Three Fringe Minnetonka's
Beige Aldo boots (they're really nice)
And red lanvin flats


----------



## sonya

These are amazing!



Southern-Belle said:


> New Miu Miu's...


----------



## sneezz

I took the plunge and got these!


----------



## glossie

vintage pumps


----------



## loves

*sneez* those look fabulous, congrats!
*ateebi * your pedro garcia, very sweet and pretty
*glossie *your vintage shoes are so pretty and nice legs 
*brigadeiro *those marnis are fantastic...i want
*southernbelle* i love giuseppe zanotti, i love those heels! 

i couldn't resist the *steel* heels of these zanottis. got them on sale too yay


----------



## Chins4

CL Blue Glittart RonRons


----------



## vlore

Calvin Klein booties



Nanette Leopore oxfords



Tods wedges


----------



## Southern-Belle

Thanks for the compliments Ladies.  

*Brigadeiro* love the Marnis.

*Loves* I love your Giuseppe's.


----------



## Krazzy

SouthernBelle - I think I am in LOVE with all of your latest shoe purchases! you've got great style, wear 'em all with pride!


----------



## jsc6

YSL TRIBUTE SANDALS ... i'm completely in love


----------



## meggyg8r

love the tributes, *jsc*!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

tributes!


----------



## glossie

hello, loves 'S'! heh, thanks. i  your shoes. first pair that caught my eyes 

vlore - great choices! i'd choose them too! 

am dying from shoe envy here


----------



## Miss_Q

noah8077 said:


> ^^ I know, I was curious and did some searching but all I found were the flats!


 

I found them on https://www.shopbop.com/brooke-deni...D=2534374302031544&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize


----------



## baglady2006

wow, these are hot!!!


----------



## shesnochill

I really liked Audrina's shoes when I saw them..
but when I found out they were over $100, I wasn't sure.. I've NEVER SPENT more than $100 on a pair of sandals before...

























​​But..
Guess what?
It was on sale and I snatched it in a heartbeat!
& I was so excited for it to come!
​















​


----------



## shesnochill

I got the last pair and I was so excited for it to arrive 




























**Excuse the ugly feet, I just couldn't wait to try them on after a long day at work**

​
They're perfect for me! I look so much taller in them


----------



## meggyg8r

Congrats!!! They are lovely!!


----------



## Miss_Q

Fitzwell Knee High Boots in Brown & Black


----------



## carlinha

one of my UHGs, louboutin ariella clou studded boots


----------



## chichi-princess

today i bouth this beautiful Loeffler Randal


----------



## meggyg8r

*carlinha* I can't stop ing over your Ariella Clous!!!


----------



## galligator

I was pretty good about not buying shoes in August. September & great sales prices, not so much, here's my newest:

1 Madden Girl
2 Betsey Johnson
2 Oh Deer!


----------



## meggyg8r

Here's my latest purchase.. got them a couple weeks ago but haven't had a chance to take pics.  They are the Ugg Tall Snake Boot in black (exclusive to Nordstrom):


----------



## galligator

Also Flats by BC Footwear & my 1st Dr. Martens (the Docs are stock photos)

I just love the Betseys, the soles are just too much.


----------



## shesnochill

I am just so jealous of your CL studded booties *carlinha*


----------



## galligator

annaversary said:


> I got the last pair and I was so excited for it to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> **Excuse the ugly feet, I just couldn't wait to try them on after a long day at work**​
> 
> 
> They're perfect for me! I look so much taller in them


 
Don't you love how Piperlime wraps it all up for you like a present? I love getting boxes from there. It feels just like a birthday or Christmas!


----------



## shesnochill

galligator said:


> Don't you love how Piperlime wraps it all up for you like a present? I love getting boxes from there. It feels just like a birthday or Christmas!



*I FORGOT TO MENTION THAT!*
Oh my goodness, when I opened the box I was like   
The entire BOX was splattered with Piperlime's signature everywhere and the SHOW BOX was wrapped with tissue paper!
I am definetly going to buy more things from them


----------



## Southern-Belle

galligator said:


> Also Flats by BC Footwear & my 1st Dr. Martens (the Docs are stock photos)
> 
> I just love the Betseys, the soles are just too much.



Yeah another Betsey Johnson shoe lover...


----------



## sneezz

loves said:


> *sneez* those look fabulous, congrats!
> *ateebi * your pedro garcia, very sweet and pretty
> *glossie *your vintage shoes are so pretty and nice legs
> *brigadeiro *those marnis are fantastic...i want
> *southernbelle* i love giuseppe zanotti, i love those heels!
> 
> i couldn't resist the *steel* heels of these zanottis. got them on sale too yay



Thanks!  Those boots are hot!

*Carlinhas!*  Sexy!

*Annaversary*, I love those wedges!


----------



## shesnochill

Thanks *sneezz* 
I love them too!


----------



## I-shop

My recent purchases:

1. My first ivory boots, Nine West




2. My FIRST LOVE, Giuseppe Zanotti



3. My first Louboutin, don't have pics..will post later when it arrives


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

just finished ordering these from NAP


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

moschino cheap and chic flats


----------



## shesnochill

FrancescaAveiro said:


>



THESE ARE TDF!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

thanks! I've noticed my shoe collection heel's keep getting higher and higher..hopefully those will be comfy enough to actually walk in lol.


----------



## fashion1sta

had to order it quickly.. since most of the size/colors are on backorder for the 2nd time in a row!



 From UO *(Jeffrey Campbell's Marly Platform)*


----------



## hotpinkheels

I picked up a pair of French Sole flats the other day, just for casual on the weekend:











and these Nine West flats because it's finally warming up here!


----------



## JuneHawk

I took advantage of the live.com 30% rebate last night and bought some nude CL Declics that I had been lusting after.


----------



## galligator

Southern-Belle said:


> Yeah another Betsey Johnson shoe lover...


 
We should start a 'show us your Betsey's thread'.


----------



## galligator

JuneHawk said:


> I took advantage of the live.com 30% rebate last night and bought some nude CL Declics that I had been lusting after.


 
This is such a great promo. I am forcing myself to stay away from ebay until it's over. Really.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

FrancescaAveiro said:


> just finished ordering these from NAP



Wow, these are absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## MsFrida

Got these in the mail today  My first Tory Burch, and they fit perfectly!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeou stuff! I actually bought the same shoes as JuneHawk in black this weekend (couldn't resist the LiveSearch 30%), but my previous most recent arrived on Friday!

Chanel Boots


----------



## JuneHawk

Jet, those boots are stunning!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Marni Heels


----------



## shaq91

ooo the marni's r hott ladylouboutin. u should post modeling pics!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^ They won't be here till the end of the week, but I'll try to


----------



## ebayBAGS

JetSetGo! said:


> Gorgeou stuff! I actually bought the same shoes as JuneHawk in black this weekend (couldn't resist the LiveSearch 30%), but my previous most recent arrived on Friday!
> 
> Chanel Boots



You rock those boots!! I don't think I could pull those off in this lifetime


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i want modeling pics of the marnis! those are hot!


----------



## shesnochill

I LOVE your CHANEL BOOTS* jetsetgo*!
Love your purple socks/leggings/whatever they are too!
Your definetly rockin' them!


----------



## meggyg8r

Jet, you can rock anything!!!! Those look fab!


----------



## glossie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Marni Heels



unbelievable  modelling pics, please!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

My mom, and I just ordered pre ordered Sergio Rossi heels from the resort collection. We both like them so we're going to share


----------



## galligator

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> My mom, and I just ordered pre ordered Sergio Rossi heels from the resort collection. We both like them so we're going to share


 
You have a family member with feet the same size? Wow, everybody in my family is at least a whole size larger than I am.  That platform is killer.


----------



## Katykit01

My newest work shoe collection...
Christian Louboutin Insectika


----------



## jadesunn

This is what I got last Saturday at Neimans





I love the heel so much! 




http://byfiles.storage.live.com/y1pZSRAlleC880IDsibt_dCwiHDggdfI6dzs1b58ujo29CuR2QtYljE8f-XlkvUX_F2
http://byfiles.storage.live.com/y1prv9fUXLXURQmFYzRra-ya1yviwBj6nQfmIqnC8sEil7b596HctdbEc1J71NkPg-U


----------



## shesnochill

I have never seen such cute heels from CHANEL *jadesunn*, I LOVE YOUR RECENT SHOE PURCHASE!

May I ask if they still have them in stock on the website or the NM you went to?


----------



## jadesunn

annaversary said:


> I have never seen such cute heels from CHANEL *jadesunn*, I LOVE YOUR RECENT SHOE PURCHASE!
> 
> May I ask if they still have them in stock on the website or the NM you went to?


Go to Neimans and ask the sales, is hard to get! I know size 6 is almost gone. Act fast!!!


----------



## dmitchell15

I just ordered these today at Bloomingdales. Ralph by Ralph Lauren mocs in the brown (luggage) color. Can't wait to receive them!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

annaversary said:


> I have never seen such cute heels from CHANEL *jadesunn*, I LOVE YOUR RECENT SHOE PURCHASE!
> 
> May I ask if they still have them in stock on the website or the NM you went to?


 
jadesunn those are gorgeous!!!!!!

i know i saw those are the chanel boutique in houston,tx about a month ago


----------



## pursemonkey

Just got the following from Nordies:
Star Ling Nigiri Boots in Dark Brown




Miz Mooz Belle Wedge Mary Janes in Dark Red (these look way cuter IRL!!)


----------



## morfoula

FrankieP said:


> Revolve! Click the pics though in my post, I linked direct to the shoes. I used code 'JT' for 10% off.



ahh i just bought these in black from LOEHMANNS for $90!


----------



## brigadeiro

FrancescaAveiro said:


> just finished ordering these from NAP


 
Estou morrendo de inveja! (am so jealous!)  Hope you can post some modelling pics *FrancescaAveiro*!


----------



## vlore

Just got these...crossing my fingers they fit well. 
*Givenchy Wedge Sandals*


----------



## MissPR08

I just got this pair of Givenchy's yesterday.. Just love them!!


----------



## meggyg8r

My 30% Live.com cashback shoes came in yesterday, the CL Enscene... pardon the sweatpants and lack of pedi!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohhh nice!!


----------



## glossie




----------



## carlinha

my UHG: purple lizard VP.

i am in


----------



## aa12

OMGGG Carlinha those are absolutely TDF!!!!!
They look great on you!
do you mind me asking how much they are?


----------



## Accessorize*me

OMG!!! I LOVE those *Carlinha*.....Any idea where I can get them?


----------



## carlinha

Accessorize*me said:


> OMG!!! I LOVE those *Carlinha*.....Any idea where I can get them?



they are only available @ the Louboutin Horatio boutique in NYC, and they only ordered 1 pair per size... but try giving them a call... maybe you will be lucky.

they cost $1395 + tax

the only other place you may be able to get them is through the Paris boutique... or special order, which is an additional 30% and may take several months.

good luck!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

OMG Carlinha, your CLs are stunning. I hate anything reptile-skin..it just creeps me out but DAYUM Mr. Louboutin really knows how to make lizards appealing to women. The color is divine, and that heel height!! They are so sexy and they look great on your feet!!

I almost feel bad posting my recent shoe purpose..How am I supposed to follow a post like that? LOL 

Well here goes, the Minnetonka 3 layer fringe mocassins:





They look soo cute with leggings!


----------



## rjd2340

so i went shopping a couple weeks ago at my favorite off-season discount boutique and i snagged some AWESOME shoes!! a pair of suede balenciaga booties and michael kors tall brown leather boots. together, it only came out to ~$400!!


----------



## lil_peanut

WOW!!! ^^^

Two pairs of shoes today:
corso como 





Jeffrey Campbell:






These are the perfect length for my petite Seven jeans.


----------



## shihfan

just bought these Carma air slingback pumps. Air pumps are my new obsession!  very comfy for 3+ inch heels! I feel the patent leather makes it ok for both work and going out...


----------



## jmcadon

Pedro Garcia suede boots! From Bluefly...


----------



## vlore

*Givenchy *wedges(last pic with my Bbag)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I've ordered some really frill, and feminine dresses, and wanted a nice nude shoe. Always liked the Jimmy Choo's so I pounced on the them


----------



## Abel1337

I got the new crosswalks. rofl


----------



## meggyg8r

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I've ordered some really frill, and feminine dresses, and wanted a nice nude shoe. Always liked the Jimmy Choo's so I pounced on the them


 
I love the iridescence of those! Modeling pics please!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Fall '08 Chanel Maryjanes.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^^ Ooh I love Chanel those are hot!!


----------



## jonna888

*Carlina* that Louboutin color looks Gorgeous 

*Accessorizeme* - i love the chanel maryjanes CC detail 

i just bought this today at Tod's 
my comfy weekend shoes


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thank you *LadyLouboutin08, jonna888*! 

*LadyLouboutin08*, I simply LOVE those Jimmy Choos you got too....AMAZING colour! Am going to check them out at NM/BG right now!!

*jonna888*, the Electric Blue laces on those Tods are such a striking touch!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Well with the 30% cash back I couldn't resist the uniqueness of these Loubs... no idea what style they are, but I love the stripes!!  (And apologies for the darkness of the first couple pics!)


----------



## rdgldy

those chanels are TDF!
Tods are too cute.
Meggy, love the CLs.


----------



## meggyg8r

thank ya rdgldy


----------



## rdgldy

My Miu Miu purple suede booties just came today-really comfy and I am love with the color


----------



## pinkgoldfish

meggyg8r said:


> Well with the 30% cash back I couldn't resist the uniqueness of these Loubs... no idea what style they are, but I love the stripes!!  (And apologies for the darkness of the first couple pics!)



Love those with jeans!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thanks for the compliment *rdgldy*!! The shape of your Miu Mius is so striking!!

SMASHING Loubies, *meggyg8r*!!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^Thank you!!  Your Chanels are gorgeous!


----------



## meggyg8r

Here is cashback impulse purchase #2, the Giuseppe Zanottis... I am actually wearing them right this second! haha.  They are so gorgeous and sparkly IRL!!  Please excuse the feet in desperate need of a pedi... and sorry for all the pics, but I love takin' 'em!


----------



## taydev

hi shoe lovers im new 2 the purse forum and recentley started my hi end designer shoe obsession! my most recent purchase was a pair of jimmy choo fuschia lee satin peeptoe slingbacks from bluefly. lovely!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

meggyg8r said:


> Here is cashback impulse purchase #2, the Giuseppe Zanottis... I am actually wearing them right this second! haha.  They are so gorgeous and sparkly IRL!!  Please excuse the feet in desperate need of a pedi... and sorry for all the pics, but I love takin' 'em!



Those are hot!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Stella McCartney heels


----------



## Accessorize*me

ME LIKEY!!!


----------



## amnA-

^ they re gorgeous..my mom just got them.. u will love them!! hey go with abs. everything!


----------



## meggyg8r

Thank you *LadyLouboutin*, *Accessorize*me*, and *amnA*!!!  I love love love them!

*Cute Stellas, *LadyLoub*!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Okay, well, with this 30% cash back on eBay, I couldn't resist getting the Manolo Catalinas I have been craving for months... so I present to you the black Manolo Blahnik Catalinas that arrived today!


----------



## vlore

Took advantage of Saks FF & got these Stuart Weitzman pumps


----------



## Miss 2 A

rdgldy said:


> My Miu Miu purple suede booties just came today-really comfy and I am love with the color



GORGEOUS!!! Enjoy them.


----------



## JuneHawk

meggyg8r said:


> Okay, well, with this 30% cash back on eBay, I couldn't resist getting the Manolo Catalinas I have been craving for months... so I present to you the black Manolo Blahnik Catalinas that arrived today!



Beautiful!  I've been very tempted to buy a black pair in my size that keeps being relisted.


----------



## rdgldy

Miss 2 A, thank you!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

cute shoes everyone! 

I just got the following from BG:


omg... this is my third (maybe 4th) pair of this shoe lol! I lost two pairs, and the other one got dirty (stupid suede lol) so...here I am again hoping this time my shoes will last!


----------



## meggyg8r

JuneHawk said:


> Beautiful!  I've been very tempted to buy a black pair in my size that keeps being relisted.



I saw these for $330 (plus cash back!) and couldn't stay away!! I was worried after I ordered them because I heard that people were taking a 1/2 size smaller than their Sedaraby size and I ordered my Sedaraby size--but they fit perfectly.  PHEW!  They are gorgeous in real life.. the iridescent feathers are great!


----------



## vlore

*Nanette Lepore *


----------



## candice19

FrancescaAveiro said:


>


OMG WHO MAKES THESE!?  :tispy:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^^Stella McCarteny makes them


----------



## ColdSteel

My cheapest new shoes in a long, long time.






Sigerson Morrison for Target. Suede uppers, too! I needed a pair of rubber soled black flats.


----------



## galligator

candice19 said:


> OMG WHO MAKES THESE!? :tispy:


 
These are the most drool-worthy shoes. Love Love Love them but am so trying to stay on the budget wagon.


----------



## KathGrace

vlore said:


> Just got these...crossing my fingers they fit well.
> *Givenchy Wedge Sandals*



Vlore, LOVE them - how did they fit? Do you mind my asking where you purchased them? I haven't been able to get them out of my head since your post!


----------



## KathGrace

Accessorize*me said:


> Fall '08 Chanel Maryjanes.




Those are TDF


----------



## candice19

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^^^Stella McCarteny makes them





galligator said:


> These are the most drool-worthy shoes. Love Love Love them but am so trying to stay on the budget wagon.


I never knew that her shoes were so freaking awesome!!!  I wonder if they'll ever make it to DSW or NR.... highly doubted


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Giuseppe Zanotti gold jeweled sandals


----------



## â¥ Ferragamo

*I bought the Ferragamo Patent Ribes Pump before the price increase. I got them for $370...they're now $470...I feel like I saved $100...*

*



*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

palmbeachdiva said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti gold jeweled sandals



Those are so cute, where did you find them? I love Giuseppe Zanotti, his shoes are beautiful!


----------



## xegbl

Christian Louboutin Python Activa & Giraffe Pony-Hair Orlato VP


----------



## Chins4

^  your Activas - I have to get a pair!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thank you *KathGrace*!!

Stunning Giuseppes *palmbeachdiva*!! Where did you get those if you don't mind sharing....!


----------



## meggyg8r

I love those Zanottis, *PalmBeachDiva*!!! like everyone else I want to know where you got them


----------



## Alva

Yesterday i found cheapy and cute two pair of shoes. I will use for work!!!!!!

Newport News booties







Bamboo success in brown


----------



## palmbeachdiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Those are so cute, where did you find them? I love Giuseppe Zanotti, his shoes are beautiful!


 

Thank you. 
I got them on ebay from mushroom_city with 30% cashback!


----------



## chinkee21

Uggs Mayfaire, Zanotti Flats, Gabrielle Rocha Sandals, Nina peeptoes.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^ Love the Zanotti flats!


----------



## meggyg8r

oH I love those Uggs! I saw the tall version with the zipper earlier this season (Knightsbridge I believe?) but didn't know they came out with a short version!!! I may have to invest!


----------



## galligator

Alva said:


> Yesterday i found cheapy and cute two pair of shoes. I will use for work!!!!!!
> 
> Newport News booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bamboo success in brown


I love oxfords & maryjanes. Newport news is great for getting trendy styles at a lower price. Plus, they send email sale & discounts constantly.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Won these on Ebay


----------



## chinkee21

^^   You always have such fantastic taste!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Beautiful purchases everyone!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Won these on Ebay


 
WOWZAS!!!  CONGRATS!!


----------



## amnA-

xegbl said:


> christian louboutin python activa & giraffe pony-hair orlato vp



gorgeous!!


----------



## amnA-

palmbeachdiva said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti gold jeweled sandals



they are stunning! giuseppe is amazing!


----------



## shaq91

My New Guess Closed Back Sandals


----------



## JuneHawk

I just bought a pair of gray suede CL Mad Mary


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i can't for you to post pics of those!


----------



## fashion1sta

in both Black and Brown 

Kishan Peeptoe Platform by REPORT


----------



## niccig

CL fuschia suede Declics are on their way to me now!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^


----------



## naturale

KathGrace said:


> Vlore, LOVE them - how did they fit? Do you mind my asking where you purchased them? I haven't been able to get them out of my head since your post!




I love this so much I did a google search and found them.  Can you tell me how they fit and if they are TTS...thank you.


----------



## HauteMama

Boots by Invito:


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ wow those are gorgeous!!! Do tell!!!


----------



## lorrmich

JuneHawk said:


> I just bought a pair of gray suede CL Mad Mary


 
june I love your mad mary. Unfortunately the style doesn't wor well for me.  But those are probably one of my heart stoppers.  Congrats.


----------



## ColdSteel

Dolce Vita Aegean 25 in silver





and Dolce Vita Abigail in Black Lizard





I'm so excited! I've been waiting for them to go on sale! I picked abigail up for $25 and aegean-25 for $28! I love dolce vita shoes sooo much! I can't wait for them to come... even though it's almost november.


----------



## Accessorize*me

SMASHING CL Mad Marys *JuneHawk*!!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

This is my first post in this forum I believe 
My shoe wardrobe needed a little updating so I picked up a few pairs

Givenchy





Zanotti





Viver





Dior


----------



## Samantha's Collection

I have these Guccis on the way to me

I think I am set now! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## meggyg8r

Welcome Samantha!!! Beautiful new additions, I especially love the cut-out sandals!!!


----------



## shaq91

luv the diors samantha

Just got a new pair of boots by "Rouge" for $40 today!


----------



## JuneHawk

I was naughty today and bought this lovely pair of Manolos. The pictures do not do the color justice.


----------



## nordia5




----------



## Accessorize*me

Love the Diors and the Zanottis!!


----------



## rdgldy

Ladies, just too many to list by name-they are all wonderful purchases.  Thanks for sharing the eye candy.


----------



## lovemysavior

I bought these Steve Madden boots for $20 at Ross and the heels are Carlos Santana in eggplant color for $30 also at Ross.

http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm130/aliciablancas/DSC03191.jpg

http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm130/aliciablancas/DSC03194.jpg


----------



## indi3r4

just bought a yellow patent marc by marc jacobs mouse flat..


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ i love the mbmj mouse flats! i have the silver and i always get compliments when i wear them


----------



## indi3r4

i'm loving it too.. i'm actually thinking to get it in another color.. blue or red possibly..
i wish i bought the ones with pony hair (?) when it's available..


----------



## Dior Addict

Here is my latest pair! 
also my favorite pair 
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=1389&pictureid=11244


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohh i love those!


----------



## niccig

JuneHawk said:


> I was naughty today and bought this lovely pair of Manolos. The pictures do not do the color justice.


 

June, those absolutely make me .  We're the same size, so if you get tired of them, just send them to me, ok?


----------



## niccig

Declics got here today:


----------



## JuneHawk

those declics are HOT!!!


----------



## oscarcat729

Just bought these in black for $40 from DSW !
http://www.piperlime.com/browse/product.do?pid=609926002&tid=plfr1r


----------



## ColdSteel

Silver revas for graduation and... now


----------



## JuneHawk

I just bought two pairs of CLs from NAP UK, the Rosazissimo in blue (got the last pair in my size!) and the nude patent Triclo.  Can't wait to receive them!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i love the Triclo ....


----------



## ColdSteel

Finally modeling my revas.


----------



## rdgldy

cute revas!!


----------



## ColdSteel

rdgldy said:


> cute revas!!



Thanks! I'm a latecomer to the Reva train, but they go wonderfully with my grad dress. Previously, the only TB shoes I've tried on were the patent Graemes and the croc-embossed patent revas. Both hurt a lot so I didn't get them. Silver shoes are something I don't have a lot of and love so much. I've got some silver mary janes from Dolce Vita and now I've got these! I really like her logo, too.


----------



## beeziebug

Love those revas! I've been considering getting a pair in either gold or silver...now that I've seen yours, I think I'm leaning toward silver. Did you find them tts?


----------



## Miss D.I.

I just got these Tory Burch Maddie's from Nordstrom today...I love love love them!  I went there initially wanting the croc Revas, but then I saw these and I could  not help...they made me feel like a princess!


----------



## Miss D.I.

ColdSteel said:


> Finally modeling my revas.



PS though *ColdSteel*...your revas are SOOO cute!  I think now that I've seen yours, I might wind up back there tomorrow for a second buy!


----------



## ColdSteel

beeziebug said:


> Love those revas! I've been considering getting a pair in either gold or silver...now that I've seen yours, I think I'm leaning toward silver. Did you find them tts?



Definitely get TTS. If you go a half a size small the elastic will murder your ankle and if you go up half a size they'll flop around. They were a bit snug on my left foot (my slightly bigger foot) but they've molded now. The silver is such a wonderful color!


----------



## Veelyn

ColdSteel- Love em girlie!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

No more money this month but when I went grocery shopping I spotted these ones for 19 euro! They are PVC but I like it, good for rainy days! (the flowers and stiching isn't noticable without flash...)


----------



## noah8077

Just  got these for 1/2 off regular price!


----------



## Drdolphin

^^ I just got them too!  I'm so excited for them to get here.  I would have bought the flats too if they had my size!


----------



## shibooms

going gaga over:
over-the-knee high boots!!

black michael kors 
black- chinese laundry 
brown suede- chinese laundry
I bought them all at Loehmann's SF!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

noah8077 said:


> Just got these for 1/2 off regular price!


 
That's so cute! Where did you get them?


----------



## noah8077

I bought them from chickdowntown.com


----------



## b00mbaka

shibooms said:


> going gaga over:
> 
> over-the-knee high boots!!
> 
> black michael kors
> black- chinese laundry
> brown suede- chinese laundry
> I bought them all at Loehmann's SF!


 
If you don't mid me asking, how much were the micheal kors boots? I really like them and will try looking for them at my local loehmann's


----------



## E-liciOus

These are the newest addition to my collection, and also my first pair of real premier designer shoes. Up to now I only had high street ones and some designer ones such as Pura Lopez or Pedro Garcia... 
Anyway, here are my beloved Gucci's!


----------



## Miss 2 A

E-liciOus said:


> These are the newest addition to my collection, and also my first pair of real premier designer shoes. Up to now I only had high street ones and some designer ones such as Pura Lopez or Pedro Garcia...
> Anyway, here are my beloved Gucci's!



WOW Gorgeous!! Congratulations, enjoy them!


----------



## Drdolphin

E-liciOus said:


> These are the newest addition to my collection, and also my first pair of real premier designer shoes. Up to now I only had high street ones and some designer ones such as Pura Lopez or Pedro Garcia...
> Anyway, here are my beloved Gucci's!


I love those Gucci's!  The pink color is amazing.  I'd love a pair of those.  May I ask where you found them?


----------



## E-liciOus

Drdolphin said:


> I love those Gucci's! The pink color is amazing. I'd love a pair of those. May I ask where you found them?


 
They're from eBay... I think there is still a pair of those on there, though I'm not sure. Good luck on finding a pair!


----------



## shaq91

E-licious those Gucci's are GORGEOUS! I'd luv to see modeling pics!


----------



## arireyes

Tory Burch booties


----------



## E-liciOus

*Miss 2 A* -  Thank you, I'm sure I will!
*Drdolphin* - I checked, and there's still a pair on eBay, size 36 or 6, item number 260261734962 or http://cgi.ebay.com/S-S-08-GUCCI-PA...1734962QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116. They're on sale now, $499 instead of $599... 
*shaq91 *- I haven't worn them out yet, I'm waiting for the right occasion, but I promise to post modelling pics when I do!

Thanks to all of you for your lovely compliments!


----------



## Brittanyy

I believe the designers name is Arnoldoa - I'm just reading off the box :shame:
I bought them last night from Aldo. And its hard to tell in that picture because of the flash, but they're WAY brighter, the color is like a, candy apple red.


----------



## Drdolphin

Thanks for the link!  Unfortunately for me I have big feet and 6 won't work.  I'll keep looking.  They are gorgeous!


----------



## shibooms

b00mbaka said:


> If you don't mid me asking, how much were the micheal kors boots? I really like them and will try looking for them at my local loehmann's


it was only a sample sale so I'm not sure if they would have anywhere...I got those for only $99.00!! =)


----------



## b00mbaka

$99??? OMG! You are so lucky!


----------



## meggyg8r

Well, I know a lot of girls on here aren't crazy about the Louboutin Ariella Clous, but I think they are fierce and I just love them to pieces! Mine finally arrived today! They are the anthracite multi-colored stud version.



























And Gizmo just had to see what was going on...





Sorry for all the pics, but I love taking them and I love these boots even more!!!  I can't wait to rock them on Halloween!


----------



## JuneHawk

Yesterday I bought a pair of Manolos, a pair of nude patent CL Very Prive and a pair of red sude CL Declics.


----------



## Pishi

June...I am so impressed!  You still have the energy to buy beautiful shoes and wear them with a new baby!


----------



## lily25

meggyg8r said:


> Well, I know a lot of girls on here aren't crazy about the Louboutin Ariella Clous, but I think they are fierce and I just love them to pieces! Mine finally arrived today! They are the anthracite multi-colored stud version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the pics, but I love taking them and I love these boots even more!!!  I can't wait to rock them on Halloween!



Congrats Meggy!!! I like them a lot!! I would definitely wear them everyday with dark jeans, and dark slacks!!! Nice cat too!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^ I like em they're fab!


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you lily and fab!!


----------



## MissPR08

I was dying for a pair of YSL and I found this pair at my local Saks. (hope i can walk on them )

..and couldn't resist the red Fendi pair!!!


----------



## naturale

ColdSteel said:


> Finally modeling my revas.




I Love TB Revas....I bought the brown and the black two weeks ago.  At first I was afraid because they were a lot of reviews on them been uncomfortable.  The first day I were them I walked for about two hours and they were killing my feet, but now when I wear them all day at work and I feel like I'm walking on air...I love them so much I want to get this silver color now.


----------



## laureenthemean

Christian Louboutin red patent Coxinelle 100...


----------



## laureenthemean

...and magenta suede Declic 140!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ I just love the color on your CL..  They look amazing!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thank you!  I absolutely love your Tributes, and those Fendi shoes are sexy!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ your welcome..I just had to come back to show my SA the shoe. enjoy them!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Laureen, love everything! I love your style!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Aw, thank you, meggy!  You already know I think those Clous are HOT!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wow i want pics of the ysl tributes!!

everyones new buys look amazing!


----------



## yaleprincess

Pre-ordered the YSL Tribute Platform Sandal from Bergdorf's


----------



## Little_Girly

Love the CL Red patent ones from LaureenTheMean - very nice

Mine are a Python Oscar DLR pumps from Neimans and I am just about to try them on for tonight!!! (am like a child - excited - lol)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...830036&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=


----------



## MINIcatastrophe

Most recent pair of shoes that I got was a pair of purple and blue Converse Chuck Taylors.   

I want to get more though, they're my fave shoe...ever!


----------



## agart245

A pair of Stuart Weitzman pumps I got for $5 at Marshalls!


----------



## kbnkch

agart245 said:


> A pair of Stuart Weitzman pumps I got for $5 at Marshalls!


----------



## agart245

kbnkch said:


>



That was my reaction too when I saw the price tag!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

I just bought my first pair of Uggs!  Classic Chocolate brown tall!!!!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

MINIcatastrophe said:


> Most recent pair of shoes that I got was a pair of purple and blue Converse Chuck Taylors.
> 
> I want to get more though, they're my fave shoe...ever!



Sweet!  I love Chuck Taylors!  Converse are awesome!


----------



## Anoka

Steve madden heels, they're pretty much a knock off of the dior extremes, but i'm a high school senior so i dont have the money for the real thing. They're gorgeous and they're for my birthday!


----------



## Southern-Belle

MissPR08 said:


> I was dying for a pair of YSL and I found this pair at my local Saks. (hope i can walk on them )
> 
> ..and couldn't resist the red Fendi pair!!!
> 
> View attachment 583379
> 
> 
> View attachment 583378



The Fendi's are HAWT!


----------



## rdgldy

*MissPR08*, they are both unbelievably hot!


----------



## rdgldy

purple metallic louboutin ron rons-


----------



## MissPR08

Thanks *RDGLDY*, *Southern-belle*.


----------



## Fun2BAround

A pair of Gucci pumps.  My husband bought them for me.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

agart245 said:


> A pair of Stuart Weitzman pumps I got for $5 at Marshalls!


 

Now that's what I call a deal


----------



## voluptuous33

gucci pumps from bluefly"


----------



## lily25

rdgldy said:


> purple metallic louboutin ron rons-



Congrats!!! You are my shoe twin? I love those!!!


----------



## Veelyn

Laureen- Love the Declics!

MissPR- I really like those YSL's! They are TDF. Nice Fendi's too!

Meggy- LOVE LOVE those CL Clous!


----------



## Lyra

Finally got my hands on these Balenciaga beauties!


----------



## Anoka




----------



## Clumpy Dumpy




----------



## pinkgoldfish

voluptuous33 said:


> gucci pumps from bluefly"


 
Love them! I want the black ones. gucci shoes are very comfortable for me


----------



## shaq91

Lyra those r hot! would luv to see modeling pics!


----------



## forgreens

Just came back from a megasale! Got all 3 pairs of shoes for about us$300!


----------



## jonna888

*Lyra* - WOW very nice wedge gladiator


----------



## Brittanyy

My dad took me "winter shopping" today ! I apologize for the awkward, not quite flattering poses haha but that boots are what counts !
[my dad actually picked these out. yay for having a father with good taste  ]
*and yes, they ARE the same boot but different color. I couldn't choose between them*


----------



## â¥ Ferragamo

*Saks is having a crazy sale! My bf just bought a pair of Ferragamo Diego loafers for $297! That's 40% off retail!!! They're so pretty~ *sigh* *


----------



## Bagnista

_I don't know if I previously posted these but here they go..._

_YSL Tribute Patent Leather Black_










_Burberry Runway 08_










_Zanotti Leopard booties_











_Excuse the ashy legs...lol_


----------



## jmcadon

I just ordered these Dior cannage boots!!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

CL Babels


----------



## JuneHawk

Oh Gem, the Babels are dreamy!


----------



## shaq91

Bagnista luv ur tributes!
gem amazing babels! u look great!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

Just ordered these from BG:












Not too sure about the Gucci wedges but I'll have to decided when they arrive.


----------



## Bagnista

FrancescaAveiro said:


> Just ordered these from BG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure about the Gucci wedges but I'll have to decided when they arrive.


 
_Who is the designer for these?? I  them..  might order tonight..._


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

thanks! they're miu miu


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks June & shaq!


----------



## sdesaye

Just ordered these from LV...


----------



## ItalianFashion

Just ordered these from toryburch.com


----------



## agart245

I just ordered these from Zappos..they are Calvin Klein..can't wait to get them!!


----------



## twigski

2 pairs of Loeffler Randall matildes (black & taupe) I couldn't help myself with all of the codes


----------



## Chins4

Sale buys from BG and Saks.............


----------



## vlore

Just ordered these Hunter boots in green from Chic Downtown


----------



## b00mbaka

twigski said:


> 2 pairs of Loeffler Randall matildes (black & taupe) I couldn't help myself with all of the codes


 
Where did you purchase these? How much were they after the discount?


----------



## HauteMama

I just purchased these boots - Sofft Tyla boots in a dark brown. Not high-end, but well made and extremely comfortable:


----------



## twigski

b00mbaka said:


> Where did you purchase these? How much were they after the discount?


 I got the taupe @ revolve using the 30% off 1st time order. I paid around $460 + tax (They original price on the taupe are a little cheaper that other sites & I paid tax since I'm in CA ) The black I paid around $479 using chick downtown's 31% off before they added LR on to the list of exclusions. They funny thing is I ordered my sister a pair last night @ 40% off so she got them for only $417 but they just added them on the restricted items list again!!


----------



## Krazzy

I got a pair of hunter rainboots and a pair of sequin glitter mary janes from topshop! i'll find a pic later!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

frye paige riding boot 




hunter wellies & wellie socks


----------



## hfxshopgirl

french sole rebel flats


----------



## Krazzy

^ I like those! where are they from?


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I just bought 4 pairs of shoes this weekend!  One was for mom's Christmas gift, though, so I guess that doesn't really count.  Anyways, everyone was having a sale, so I got a pair of black leather Biala slip-ons at Nordies for $95, black fabric Tahari sandals at Macy's for $55, and black/white On Black snakeskin flats at Off Fifth for $80.  I've been really good lately too!


----------



## Gee76

I bought my first pair (and not last!!) of Christian Louboutin Rolando Suede Platform Pumps in Black!!
I just adore them! I'm on the hunt for the Very Prive Black leather!!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

Gee76, congrats on the CL's! you're going to be hooked on them now lol.

I just ordered some shoes from NM. I think i'm done shoe shopping now until December. 















Some are doubles/triples of shoes i already have but that's ok.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Love the Very Croise and croc Trib Toos!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Awesome shoes posted recently.  I went back and looked at all of the recent pages.  

My latest purchase.


----------



## HauteMama

^LOVE those shoes! What brand are they?


----------



## nessahhh

Steve Madden Aeriall


----------



## MissPR08

*BAGNISTA* Luv your YSL


----------



## love2shop_26

Got these:


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

darn it! i just realized i had been neglecting saks so i ordered some stuff today lol. 
this for real, is my LAST major shopping spree until 2009. 










I'm becoming obsessed with the latest miu miu/ prada sequin shoes.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

Krazzy said:


> ^ I like those! where are they from?


 
thanks!  they're from revolve clothing


----------



## Bagnista

MissPR08 said:


> *BAGNISTA* Luv your YSL


 
Thanks......


----------



## Bagnista

*Givenchy booties....*


----------



## Bagnista

_Wait... one more....._

_LV Suede Pumps...._


----------



## Krazzy

bagnista, those givenchy look fab on u! love ur purchases


----------



## JuneHawk

I purchased MB Mladari in magenta patent yesterday but I'm gonna let them go because when I tried them on at home, they just didn't look as good on my foot as they did at the store


----------



## noah8077

^^Oh june that is too bad those are so pretty!


----------



## jjensen

Black Lavin flats


----------



## superstar

Tory Burch Reva Flats.


----------



## catcat

gemruby41 said:


> CL Babels


 

 Probably the only pair I really want right now ahhhhhh, if the budget would allow it !


----------



## beeziebug

I looked at the forecast for the next ten days and all I saw was rain, rain, rain, and snow...so I decided that maybe it was about time I invested in a nice pair of rain boots. :s


----------



## eorchid

beeziebug, i'm totally with you on the rain boots!! I just ordered a pair in Iris from bluefly. Can't wait, since I ruined a pair of leather flats today in the rain*. 

*


----------



## JuneHawk

I ordered these  yesterday


----------



## Chins4

These just arrived today


----------



## Southern-Belle

My new purchases.

Louboutin Decollete...










Giuseppe Zanotti embossed peep toe pumps...










Miu Miu Paillette embellished peep toes...


----------



## Drdolphin

I have purchased too many pairs recently but here's the list from the last couple of weeks.  Pictures to follow after I charge up my camera!

Louboutin hot pink satin Lady Gres
Manolo Hangisi
Pedro Garcia Dior in fox satin
Pedro Garcia Ginger in black satin
Ugg Elijo in fieldstone grey
Ugg Classic Cardy in grey

Hmm, all of my designer shoes seem to be satin.  I may have to buy some leather to balance it out!  The Uggs are for my first full winter back in MN.  I moved from FL and my feet are constantly freezing!


----------



## flower71

Robert Clergerie flats (the one i got has black patent buckles and not bronze! très élégant!)


----------



## Alice1979

The new Manolos. I got them from Off 5th buy one get one free practically for $145.


----------



## ElleDior

Southern_Belle : Oooh, Love the Miu Miu paillette pumps. 

Few days I bought a pair of boots made by Finnish shoe designer Minna Parikka. 4 inch heel and about one inch platoo .Price was 425 euros. These are so comfortable and I´m in love


----------



## pinkgoldfish

ElleDior said:


> Southern_Belle : Oooh, Love the Miu Miu paillette pumps.
> 
> Few days I bought a pair of boots made by Finnish shoe designer Minna Parikka. 4 inch heel and about one inch platoo .Price was 425 euros. These are so comfortable and I´m in love


 
very nice and looks comfortable!!


----------



## KittyKat65

Fiorentini & Baker Eli






Ferragamo Audrey


----------



## That Chloe is Mine

Lovely shoes everyone!!!


----------



## chinkee21

Frye Adrienne's and Joie Layla Maryjanes.


----------



## vlore

*Stuart Weitzman Ditsy flats @ Revolve 30% off*


----------



## chinkee21

^^ I loved your flats so much that I ordered a pair for myself! Plus this!!


----------



## Drdolphin

I might have to order those flats myself.  They are so cute and look comfy.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love Giuseppe Zanotti, my dream would be to go to his showroom.. bought these from zappos


----------



## thefashionhead

Southern-Belle said:


> My new purchases.
> 
> Miu Miu Paillette embellished peep toes...


 

southern-belle - i am thinking about ordering these shoes from NAP in a white/pink combo. how do the fit? are they comfortable? i usually wear a 7.5, but NAP only has IT37 and IT38, which would you recommend? any info would be appreciated!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

thefashionhead said:


> southern-belle - i am thinking about ordering these shoes from NAP in a white/pink combo. how do the fit? are they comfortable? i usually wear a 7.5, but NAP only has IT37 and IT38, which would you recommend? any info would be appreciated!!



They run a little small so you should be fine with the 38.  I normally wear a 40-40.5, but I had to get a 41 in these.


----------



## rdgldy

southern belle, love those shoes-gorgeous!

My latest-lanvin ballet flats, Uggs Ranier boots, CL python VPs-pix to come!


----------



## shesnochill

I scored these yesterday at the Macy's sale 







Original: $165.00
I got them for $88 
​


----------



## chanelbaby

Worth $100 bought for $22 on ebay, unworn too


----------



## demicouture

ladylouboutin08,
i am getting the exact same ones for SS09 but in brown! they are amazing!!!

here are just a few of my new shoes!!!

PIERRE HARDY eye print classic pee toes
OSCAR DE LA RENTA black satin crystal brooch sandal
NICHOLAS KIRKWOOD turquoise platform pump


----------



## jixiang

Cole Haan "Yelena" Booties (my first booties ever!)


----------



## Elsie87

A pair of black classic tall UGGs


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

demicouture said:


> ladylouboutin08,
> i am getting the exact same ones for SS09 but in brown! they are amazing!!!
> 
> here are just a few of my new shoes!!!
> 
> PIERRE HARDY eye print classic pee toes
> OSCAR DE LA RENTA black satin crystal brooch sandal
> NICHOLAS KIRKWOOD turquoise platform pump



OMG those Nicholas Kirkwood platforms are  I've been seeing them on the brownsfashion website, and kept telling myself to get them. How was the sizing on those babies?


----------



## chinkee21

Gorgeous shoes, *demicouture*, especially the Turquoise pair!!

Constume National & my first pair of Lanvins!


----------



## demicouture

ladylouboutin,
i sized down half size on them! they are the perfect shoe in a long time!!

chinkee,
i saw those lanvins on zoe.com. great buy!!


----------



## rdgldy

chinkee, just ordered the same lanvins-congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

a few more recent pair-python cls, blue leather lanvin flats:


----------



## ladystara

I got the CL purple metallic ron rons!


----------



## BrooklynBAP

Marc by Marc Jacobs pumps


----------



## Chins4

Sale purchases

CL Lady Gres





Fendis






Pradas


----------



## vlore

I have been looking for these babies everywhere on sale + my size, and was lucky to snatch them @ Piperlime for $349! 

*Guiseppe Zanotti studded ballerina flats*


----------



## chinkee21

*BrooklynBAP,* I am eyeing the same pair in Blue at Shopbop!

*Chins4,* I am inlove with your yellow LG!!


----------



## techie81

Gorgeous purchases everyone!  And demi, those Nicholas Kirkwood pumps are amazing!


----------



## BrooklynBAP

*chinkee* That's where I grabbed mine after falling in love with them at full-price in Bloomies.


----------



## samhainophobia

I've gone nuts in the past couple of days.  The sales were too good to pass up.

All at 40% off:
Black leather Lanvin flats
Taupe suede Lanvin flats
Elephant gray Loeffler Randall Matilde boots
Hunter green suede TB Revas
Gray "snakeskin" TB Revas
Python Louboutin slingbacks


----------



## coco13

Golden Goose, Kate boots in destroyed black.  X


----------



## IStuckACello

Jimmy Choo Glenys Elaphe green python sandals for only $80 (worn and refinished) at NR


----------



## Prada_Princess

IstuckACello - those Jimmy Choo's sound fabulous - my friend owns some similar and loves them - good price


----------



## pinkmonique73

L.A.M.B. Kochi Pumps (purple) 





GZanotti Rose (the picture does not bring the shoe justice the color is so pretty)



Ugg Snake boot 
http://cgi.ebay.com/179-95-UGG-Aust...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Got these from YSL! Hopefully my order doesn't get cancelled


----------



## Prada_Princess

PinkMonique73 - love those Lamb ones

Alexander McQueen Python ones for me 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/33594


----------



## Sophie-Rose

a pair of classic short chocolate uggs


----------



## shesnochill

A pair of SHORT Black UGGS 

I shall get a pair of Baby Pinks next...


----------



## samhainophobia

These:






Another item scratched off the wishlist.  I'd been looking for a pair of boots EXACTLY like this.  I had to go up a full size, but whatever, I'll wear thick socks and put in an insole if I have to.


----------



## shockboogie

I bought a few at the NM and Saks sales but these are the first to arrive in the mail (came in today)!

My Prada Vernis Taffetas


----------



## starbabe105

hunter rainboot & ugg dakota slipper


----------



## MissTiss

Nothing beautiful, but I love them anyway. 
Chuck's in Charcoal.


----------



## maria28

i bought a pair of macy in nude satin jimmy choo on sale from their online store to cheer myself up yesterday and just got an email today that my order has been dispatched.  i can't wait to receive them...

here's a picture from the website


----------



## maria28

prada princess: love your phyton pumps!


----------



## archygirl

Marni over-the-knee chocolate brown boots


----------



## JetSetGo!

These three...


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Love your new purchases, Jet!


----------



## sara999

LOVE the fendis j!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks, *MPA* & *Sara*. I adore the CLs, but I think I'm going to have to take back the Fendis. They are beautiful on, but they are sooo ridiculously high I feel like a hooker. Not exactly the effect I'm going for!


----------



## LaDonna

*chins* i'm lovin' those prada's!

*jet* oooh, you got the fendi's! pretty, pretty! 

love those *shockboogie*!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pre ordered these from Stella McCartney's website


----------



## loves

jetset those are lovely lovely lovely

bloody mary louboutin shoes, i couldn't say no. sorry no close up pics.


----------



## shaq91

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Got these from YSL! Hopefully my order doesn't get cancelled



those r gorgeous! plz post modeling pics when u get them!!


----------



## chodessa

Frye Ava Tall Boots in Cognac


----------



## MsFrida

Not a "fun" purchase, but a necessary one... I was in desperate need of a pait of boots before the first snow, but 1) it is impossible to find sz 11 here, and 2) wanted a pair in real leather, not synthetic... I was running around at a crooooowded mall earlier today and decided to check ECCO and see if I could squeeze my feet into a 10, but the had several 11's, yaaay 

So here they are... no beauties, but practical


----------



## orchidsuns

Guess Maeve boot:


----------



## baiyishang

This Chanel peep-toe pump, but not sure if I will keep it since it's almost 4 inches high heel, not sure if I can walk with that high heel


----------



## candice19

baiyishang said:


> This Chanel peep-toe pump, but not sure if I will keep it since it's almost 4 inches high heel, not sure if I can walk with that high heel


Just keep thinking "It's Chanel, I'm gonna work it, it's Chanel, I'm gonna work it"


----------



## baiyishang

candice19 said:


> Just keep thinking "It's Chanel, I'm gonna work it, it's Chanel, I'm gonna work it"


 
Oh, Gosh, you read my mind.


----------



## JetSetGo!

loves said:


> jetset those are lovely lovely lovely
> 
> bloody mary louboutin shoes, i couldn't say no. sorry no close up pics.



Thanks. These are awesome on you. I wasn't sure about them on Madonna, but you make them fabulous!



MsFrida said:


> Not a "fun" purchase, but a necessary one... I was in desperate need of a pait of boots before the first snow, but 1) it is impossible to find sz 11 here, and 2) wanted a pair in real leather, not synthetic... I was running around at a crooooowded mall earlier today and decided to check ECCO and see if I could squeeze my feet into a 10, but the had several 11's, yaaay
> 
> So here they are... no beauties, but practical



I think they're fun! Congrats!



baiyishang said:


> This Chanel peep-toe pump, but not sure if I will keep it since it's almost 4 inches high heel, not sure if I can walk with that high heel



Delicious!


----------



## rdgldy

I need those bloody marys!


----------



## samhainophobia

Too much.  The first two were on sale and the third from Ebay, but still -- yikes!















http://www.piperlime.com/Asset_Archive/PLWeb/Assets/Product/636/636581/big/pl636581-00vliv01.jpg


----------



## mistyknightwin

samhainophobia said:


> Too much. The first two were on sale and the third from Ebay, but still -- yikes!


Hello, Can you tell me the designer of the second shoe please? The blue one...


----------



## samhainophobia

Charles by Charles David.


----------



## mistyknightwin

samhainophobia said:


> Charles by Charles David.


Thank you so much! they are so adorable! How is the sizing?


----------



## momo43

i purchased these this weekend on *bay!  them!


----------



## Purses

I am finally building up a very nice shoe collection.  Here are my new additions that I plan to wear to a Christmas Party.  Jimmy Choo to lengthen my legs and add colour to my dress and Lanvin in burgandy to switch over to when my feet gets tired from dancing.


----------



## msJenna

I just ordered these!!!


----------



## MsFrida

I won a pair of grey suede Decollete's last night!


----------



## momo43

i just bought these boots at the hollywould online sale!


----------



## Alva

I bougth this yesterday in a sale!!!






Degradation purple pumps




Orange and yellow flats





Brown and pink dots












White snake sandals


----------



## shaq91

Alva the white snake sandals r hot! I had very similar ones but they were gold. I used to always slide out of them =/ and the straps ripped quickly. what size r urs? do ur feet slide in them also?


----------



## SLCsocialite

's Santa


----------



## designergurl

Hi, 

What designer are these boots?  Where were they from?   Thank you.



msJenna said:


> I just ordered these!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

This JC.


Lovely colour, isn´t it?


----------



## nanette0269

Shopbop sale....
Tory Burch Aimee Ankle Strap Platform Sandal Fig Brown/Dark Fig Brown
Kate Spade Katrina Two Gore High Heel Bootie Ruby
L.A.M.B. Hamura Instep Strap Sling Back Pump / Red


----------



## momo43

these are adorable Blueberry! May I ask where you purchased them from?



Blueberry12 said:


> This JC.
> 
> 
> Lovely colour, isn´t it?


----------



## lauraashley28




----------



## agart245

I just bought these from chick downtown on sale...not sure if I'm thrilled about them but they were too good a price to pass up!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

BCBG Booties















Betsey Johnson Pumps


----------



## roussel

^ I love those Betsey Johnson pumps!  Where did you get them?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Thanks I got them during the sale last week at revolveclothing.com


----------



## NoSnowHere

Low rise Converse all stars from the Shopbop sale.


----------



## bedhead

Costume National platform oxfords from Barneys sale.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Loving my new Blahniks ... can't wait to wear them!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Thanks I got them during the sale last week at revolveclothing.com


 

Love your screen name


----------



## BellaChic

WhitleyGilbert said:


> BCBG Booties


 
where did you get the BCBG booties? they are soooo cute.


----------



## BellaChic

samhainophobia said:


> Charles by Charles David.


 
where did you purchase that charles david shoe from?? its beautiful.


----------



## Blueberry12

momo43 said:


> these are adorable Blueberry! May I ask where you purchased them from?


 

Online from the JC homepage.

They are on sale right now, but only size 36 & 40,5 are left.


http://www.jimmychoo.com/pws/ProductDetails.ice?ProductID=52296&colour=Electric+Blue


----------



## Blueberry12

And they are new too:


----------



## carousel eyes

Bought the Frye beaded heels I've been eyeing for a while! They went on sale on Revolve Clothing for $43, down from $172!!! :] They were the last pair, as well... in my lovely, perfect size 6. :]


----------



## maniacalmollie

So I'll put these here, too. I was so excited earlier, I gave them their own thread, lol!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Great boots* maniacalmollie.*



~Fabulousity~ said:


> Love your screen name



LOL!  Thanks.



BellaChic said:


> where did you get the BCBG booties? they are soooo cute.



I found them on ebay, after spotting them first at Nordstorms. Here's the Nordstroms link:  

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2983646/0~2376780~6009391~6009882~6009886~6009892?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6009892&P=2


----------



## merlot

I got these from the anne taylor loft sale. Cute and cheap!


----------



## niccig

Just won a pair of CL rose python Fontanetes on ebay.  Only $249 after my ebay bucks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Congrats, can't wait to see!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

carousel eyes said:


> Bought the Frye beaded heels I've been eyeing for a while! They went on sale on Revolve Clothing for $43, down from $172!!! :] They were the last pair, as well... in my lovely, perfect size 6. :]


 

Oooh, I love these!


----------



## vlore

*Miu Miu flats*




*Prada platform pumps*


----------



## love2shop_26

Got these two from Barney's NY online:

CL Jo pumps in wine $219



Prada in plum/black - $249


----------



## Purses

vlore said:


> *Miu Miu flats*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prada platform pumps*



I like the Miu Miu flats....they are on clearance here in Toronto.


----------



## boxermom

Bottega Veneta ballerina flats in Nappa leather, grey color. In this brand I have to go a full size larger!


----------



## carousel eyes

My Purse Addiction said:


> Oooh, I love these!



I know! I died when I saw the clearance price. :]


----------



## vlore

Purses said:


> I like the Miu Miu flats....they are on clearance here in Toronto.



Yeah, I got them at Barneys online for $169!!!


----------



## maniacalmollie

boxermom said:


> Bottega Veneta ballerina flats in Nappa leather, grey color. In this brand I have to go a full size larger!



I LOVE those flats. Congratulations!


----------



## orchidsuns

It's the most I've spent on shoes. I hope they live up to my expectations!


----------



## downrabbithole

Modeling my new Chanels in the attachment. My dog felt a little needy after I went shopping without him. But they were $400 from $800


----------



## Purses

vlore said:


> Yeah, I got them at Barneys online for $169!!!


----------



## poptarts

Shoes purchased in the past two weeks:









Most recent:


----------



## love2shop_26

poptarts said:


> Shoes purchased in the past two weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most recent:



Nice!!!


----------



## love2shop_26

My new Reva's


----------



## fsubabe

Prada Metallic Keyhole Bootie






    LAMB


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*Great buys everyone!*

Wow *poptart *those are all excellent!!! Where were you shopping!  I love the chanel flats especially.

Both of those are great *fsubabe*, I think the first pair is really intersting.


----------



## shesnochill

fsubabe said:


> Prada Metallic Keyhole Bootie



I  this!


----------



## MsFrida

*sigh*


----------



## coco13

Bess Studded mocassins; saw them on MK Olsen and fell in love.  Haven't got them yet, have only just ordered them. X


----------



## alo6

I'm so excited!  I love my UGGs and these are like a super upgrade!!!  Here are my new Jimmy Choo Crosta that I got today for 30% off at the Harrods preview sale.  They were still a bit pricey but I just could not resist


----------



## Milana

poptarts said:


> Shoes purchased in the past two weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most recent:




woww.. good for you! were any on sale?  i love them all!


----------



## vlore

These are the best flats ever! *Tory Burch* @ Shopbop w/ 20% off


----------



## Chins4

Fendis






Pradas






CL Decoltissimo


----------



## sdesaye

Jimmy Choo's - Bergdorf Goodman (online) $529.00 (Originally $755.00)


----------



## JuneHawk

Those Chanel two tone mary janes are cute.


----------



## â¥ Ferragamo

*Ordered these from macys.com this morning. Use promo code MYGIFT to get 15% off + free shipping~ *


----------



## shaq91

My New Anne Michelle d'Orsay Pointy Toe Stiletto Pumps Got Them On Monday Ordered From EBay for $7.28 wit shipping!


----------



## Alice1979

^What a steal, congrats.


----------



## lil_witch

Bought these today. 

Here's a bad quality picture from my hubby's iphone:





And this is from the Dior site:


----------



## plumaplomb

^ too pretty!!


----------



## chinkee21

*lil_witch,* love the Dior's!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

latest shoe purchases (over the last week or so):
pics borrowed from online stores (didn't buy them online though!)

in black
bergdorfgoodman.com/products/mn/BGX0AGG_mn.jpg

in black and pink
bergdorfgoodman.com/products/an/BGX0AGP_an.jpg
bergdorfgoodman.com/products/mn/BGX0AFV_mn.jpgbergdorfgoodman.com/products/mn/BGX0BUC_mn.jpg


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

OT: Why don't any of my pics show up anymore? I always copy and paste...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

FrancescaAveiro said:


> OT: Why don't any of my pics show up anymore? I always copy and paste...



A lot of sites don't allow you to do that anymore, try attaching them, or using photobucket, then your pics will show up.


----------



## Roe

I just picked up a pair of Chloe suede,croc, and python bootie from the madison boutique yesterday. They are sooo beautiful and comfy.  They are my first pair of chloe shoes.  definitley not my last.


----------



## smvida

I got a pair of Burberry ballerina flats with buckle in tan for $79 (refurbished) and a pair of patent leather Hogan flats for $64 at Nordstrom Rack in Seattle last week!!!


----------



## shaq91

Alice1979 said:


> ^What a steal, congrats.



ikr! thnx!


----------



## lantana19

Baby blue Converse


----------



## Drdolphin

Manolo Sedaraby in raspberry silk, although the SA described them as fuchsia.  Either way they were only $334!  I can't wait for them to get here.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> A lot of sites don't allow you to do that anymore, try attaching them, or using photobucket, then your pics will show up.


 
that sucks! thanks for the tip. I'm too lazy to bother with photobucket lol.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

lantana19 said:


> Baby blue Converse



wow lantana, these are super duper cute!!! You're making me want a pair for myself


----------



## MissPR08

got these 2 pairs on sale at NM.











and my favorite


----------



## lantana19

Brasilian_Babe said:


> wow lantana, these are super duper cute!!! You're making me want a pair for myself


 
Thanks Brasilian Babe! They're on sale at Shopbop if you want a pair!


----------



## Anoka

all within the last 24 hours. I think i need to stop for a bit.... :shame:


----------



## lantana19

Anoka said:


> all within the last 24 hours. I think i need to stop for a bit.... :shame:


 
Yay! We're Converse twins!


----------



## Anoka

lantana19 said:


> Yay! We're Converse twins!


 
Yup!! I saw yours and the word "Sale" and i turned to my brother and said "i know what you're getting me for Christmas!!"


----------



## Manzana

I need a pair of Converse! How do they run?


----------



## Anoka

^Depends on where you're buying them b/c some only sell in men's sizes, some in men's and women's. But generally you have to size down a half or full size. I   my converse SOOO much.


----------



## lantana19

They have some on the Converse site that have cupcakes on them, absolutely adorable!


----------



## Anoka

The cupcake ones are really cute. There are hundreds of different patterns, i have a pair that's black with pink flowers on them. And you can custom design them too. I love how many options there are!


----------



## lantana19

Ooh, those sound cute! You should post pics of yours in the Converse thread I revived!


----------



## Anoka

^ Yay for converse revival! I'll totally post pics, can you post a link to the thread?


----------



## lantana19

Here


----------



## Anoka

I'll post as soon as i finish the paper i'm supposed to be working on. :shame:


----------



## hyacinthus

I've had my eye on these for ages now, and a pair popped up on Revolve just as I was about to give in and pay full price! 







Also from Revolve:





And I got these from Gilt's Pour La Victoire sale:


----------



## lantana19

^^ Ooh, I love those Chie's!


----------



## lantana19

I forgot to post these Corso Como flats, but I got them the weekend after Thanksgiving at DSW for $50, such a good deal!


----------



## Anoka

I totally forgot the 3 pairs of boots i got too, i was so excited about my chucks! :shame:
I got the argyle boots and then the faux shearling in choclate brown and grey, not the pink that's pictured.  them!


----------



## CoachGirl12

hyacinthus said:


> I've had my eye on these for ages now, and a pair popped up on Revolve just as I was about to give in and pay full price!


These boots are gorgeous, can I ask who makes them?


----------



## pursemonkey

Just bought these Dries Van Noten boots from Mona Moore online. Hope they fit!!


----------



## plumaplomb

^those are so pretty!! i love that you can wear them with both brown and black.


----------



## love2shop_26

Well I'm hoping this order doesn't get canceled this time coz I'm really excited about these:  CL Frescobaldi


----------



## hyacinthus

CoachGirl12 said:


> These boots are gorgeous, can I ask who makes them?



Chie Mihara. Her shoes are so comfortable, so I'm really excited to see how the boots fit!


----------



## ColdSteel

Dolce Vita Ginas in black suede (not leather as pictured)... mmm, flat boots. Nabbed for $99.98 on Amazon... I had $50 in SPARE CHANGE saved up! It almost feels like free money!
shopdolcevita.com/images2/shoes/gina.jpg

And no picture because I can't find my camera cord (yet) but I found my thrift town holy grail - Ferragamo Lillaz pumps, in this GORGEOUS pearlized leather. I squealed when I found them... two big black scuffs and $8, but I'd be glad to use a little elbow grease. I cleaned the spots off with moisturizing dove soap on a damp washcloth and they look NEW!

And my Ecksmas present...
images.jcrew.com/erez4/erez?src=images/onFigure/95/95894/95894_BL8713_m.tif&tmp=prdAr3

Mmm, loafers! Comfy shoes that aren't my tennies.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CoachGirl12 said:


> These boots are gorgeous, can I ask who makes them?


 

Yes they are!


----------



## vlore

*Lovetoshop,* nice CLs!!!


----------



## vlore

I sneaked into Saks today and found these awesome babies: 
*Chanel Mary Janes *
*Dior Whisper Cage Pumps*
*Gucci Gold Wedges*
*YSL Nicole Pump (in green/turquoise)*


----------



## PrincessTingTing

My Black Chanel Ballerina~~


----------



## PrincessTingTing

My Louboutins~


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Gucci...got them for 82% off!!!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

And Finally...my Miu Miu


----------



## Purses

ilove6kies said:


> Gucci...got them for 82% off!!!



I really love those!  Too bad I missed out on that one!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Purses said:


> I really love those! Too bad I missed out on that one!


 
I couldn't believe it either when I saw the price tag...I asked the SA if there was anything wrong with them


----------



## Purses

ilove6kies said:


> I couldn't believe it either when I saw the price tag...I asked the SA if there was anything wrong with them



You got them at Holts?  They seem to be having good sales right now.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Purses said:


> You got them at Holts? They seem to be having good sales right now.


 
Hehe God no...right now there's an "Up to 40% off" sale going on at Holts...but most shoes are like 32% off lol

I went to the Gucci boutique on Bloor...please go check it out most shoes on sale were like 50-60% off!!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

It's been a while so I have quite a few...

BCBG Max Azria











Sam Edelman 











Valentino





Chloe 










Louboutin Decolletes...


----------



## baglover1973

CL's baby!  yo-yo's and bang bang boots!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ baglover1973^^ love love the color of your bang boots!!


----------



## bisousx

Southern Belle your red valentino's are TDF


----------



## bisousx

Bally Edwina boot- the color is GORGEOUS, this picture off the website does NOT do it justice. I drooled over it for weeks- finally went on sale at Intermix from $870 to $515 or so


----------



## Bagnista

Dolce & Gabbana Oxford Pump











Burberry Sandals











"Carrie" Manolo's


----------



## samhainophobia

ilove6kies said:


> Gucci...got them for 82% off!!!



I LOVE .


----------



## roussel

ilove6kies said:


> Gucci...got them for 82% off!!!



OMG! Those are TDF!  I need those, where can I get them?


----------



## BellaChic

*Southern-Belle: I love all your shoes.*

*Bagnista: I am so jealous. I love those Manolos!!!!*


----------



## nanette0269

just got these in the mail today!  And if this weather keeps up, I could wear them soon enough!

http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?program-id=780&ad-id=57&id=11788139

I also got two pair of Prada booties, hasnt shipped yet...each for $199!
http://www.dsw.com/dsw_shoes/catalog/product.jsp?index=3&category=dsw11cat140012&prodId=178131&brand=

and

http://www.dsw.com/dsw_shoes/catalog/product.jsp?index=2&category=dsw11cat140012&prodId=178132&brand=


----------



## PrincessTingTing

roussel said:


> OMG! Those are TDF! I need those, where can I get them?


 
I got them 2 weeks ago from the Gucci boutique in Toronto...I am not quite sure if you can get them?  But it sure is worth a try, good luck!


----------



## PurpleD

I just purchased these Dries Van Noten sandals on sale.  I love all of the straps and how the bottom is black/navy and the top is a rich brown leather.


----------



## Myblackbag

Just got these Steve Madden's from Jildor, $63 with shipping!


----------



## Roe

i just picked these up from the chloe boutique on sale
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/designers/index/women/chloe/94832.htm


----------



## nycgr1

My BFF bought these for my birthday:
ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Lp79qfG3L._AA280_.jpg


----------



## HauteMama

Just bought Frye Rachael sandals for $37.08. I wanted them all last summer and finally found them at a great price!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I am soo ready for spring!!

Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## stylelaw

^^^
OMG I love those...where did you get them? were they on sale if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

stylelaw said:


> ^^^
> OMG I love those...where did you get them? were they on sale if you dont mind me asking?



Thank you!! I got them from chickdowntown.com Unfortunately they weren't on sale, but I really loved them. Here's the link
http://www.chickdowntown.com/viewproduct.asp?ID=127853


----------



## stylelaw

^^^ my size is sold out  

They are beautiful though!


----------



## vlore

Just scored these babies at Barney's- CL Turban flats & Lady Grants for $249 each!!!  Ladies, I would recommend you call the stores. Got the Turbans @ Madison Ave / spoke to Franco and the Lady Grants @ Chestnut Hill / spoke to Monica.


----------



## shaq91

5" Peep-Toe Slingback Pumps


----------



## BellaChic

^^^Those shoes are so cute. Where did you get them and who are they by???^^^


----------



## shaq91

BellaChic said:


> ^^^Those shoes are so cute. Where did you get them and who are they by???^^^



thnx! i got the from devab.us and they're made by The Highest Heel lol.


----------



## Shivadiva

Myblackbag said:


> Just got these Steve Madden's from Jildor, $63 with shipping!


 

these and the price is terrific


----------



## Shivadiva

grey short uggs  them


----------



## yslalice

neimanmarcus.com/products/mg/NMX08AM_mg.jpgneimanmarcus.com/products/eg/NMX08AM_eg.jpg
new mary jane leopard manolos


----------



## shaq91

yslalice said:


> neimanmarcus.com/products/mg/NMX08AM_mg.jpgneimanmarcus.com/products/eg/NMX08AM_eg.jpg
> new mary jane leopard manolos



the link dosnt work!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Bagnista said:


> Dolce & Gabbana Oxford Pump


 
The others are fab, but I really like these


----------



## Bagnista

~Fabulousity~ said:


> The others are fab, but I really like these



Thanks.. these are also my favorites and they fit well and are surprisingly comfy...


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Got these Miu Mius yesterday...60% off!!


----------



## ColdSteel

ilove6kies said:


> Got these Miu Mius yesterday...60% off!!



I've always wanted a pair of those, but they're a little pricey (says the girl with a pair of $595 signed louboutins!)

As for me, I hit Thrift Town and found these lovelies. Certainly makes up for the size 12 AAAA black patent ones I saw over the summer!

And the best part? $8! There were two big black blotches on each shoe (inside of the heel on the uppers) but with a damp cloth, moisturizing dove soap, and elbow grease I managed to clean them to pretty pearly perfection!


----------



## Elsie87

CL Very Privé turquoise suede 120mm:


----------



## ColdSteel

Elsie87 said:


> CL Very Privé turquoise suede 120mm:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 624379
> 
> 
> View attachment 624380



The contrast between that delicious red sole and turquoise is beautiful!


----------



## annemerrick

My latest purchase, and apparently not very impressive, as I posted them in the outfit thread...and noone commented!!!!! (BTW..I am saying that with a smile) As all that really matters is that I love them!!
Anyway...i have been looking for about 12 years for the perfect pair of work boots. I generally shop second-hand, so am patient..as I think as long as you are wiling to wait, your desired item will be found at a thrift shop!!! So, I know I could have gotten a pair of Frye boots...but I really wanted vintage. I found these a few days ago at a new (to me) thrift store for $5.00, and I ADORE them. They are nice and beat up (although previous owner kindly had them re-heeled and soled!)...a perfect fit, and I love the embroidery!!


----------



## archygirl

annemerrick said:


> My latest purchase, and apparently not very impressive, as I posted them in the outfit thread...and noone commented!!!!! (BTW..I am saying that with a smile) As all that really matters is that I love them!!
> Anyway...i have been looking for about 12 years for the perfect pair of work boots. I generally shop second-hand, so am patient..as I think as long as you are wiling to wait, your desired item will be found at a thrift shop!!! So, I know I could have gotten a pair of Frye boots...but I really wanted vintage. I found these a few days ago at a new (to me) thrift store for $5.00, and I ADORE them. They are nice and beat up (although previous owner kindly had them re-heeled and soled!)...a perfect fit, and I love the embroidery!!



LOVE THEM!!!! I shop second hand too, so I can appreciate your find, anne!


----------



## archygirl

Hit my fav consignment shop and found these lovely CHANEL booties! They were only $250


----------



## KittyKat65

Marni sandals:






and more Lanvin flats...this time green:


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Elsie87, your turquoise CL Very Privé are beautiful. I love vibrant colours like that!

My most recent purchases include these which i've just placed an order for with Bluefly

Christian Louboutin blush leather trim 'Babouche' ballet flats






Faryl Robin red snakeskin leather detail 'Zeppelin' flats





and 2 pairs of Wittner "Jane" t-bar kitten heeled patent leather shoes


----------



## trapt204

Just today, I got an awesome deal on the Chinese Laundry Turbo boots I've had my eyes on for awhile now. Originally $99, they were 50% off at Macy's this morning, and I had a $10 off coupon, so I got them for $45.


----------



## alexis77

I just bought my first pair of Uggs--Classic Short in Chocolate. Can't wait to have warm toasty feet!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I was supposed to be X-Mas shopping for family, but I got a little sidetracked
Giuseppe Zanotti- from Barneys NY





Giuseppe Zanotti- Shopbop








YSl heels- We'll see how these look in the foot, I might be returning them..


----------



## lily25

I just adore those Zanotti sandals! 

And here are my impromptu purchases. I didn't plan to go get any shoes today, I only wanted new leggings. 

Jeweled black lambskin suede flats.





And satin purple flats with bow detail.





I dare you guess the price for that second pair!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^OOh I love both pairs, especially the jeweled flats!


----------



## melzy

Got these Ivy Snap boots in Ivory at the recent Revolve sale for a really great price but they haven't shipped yet.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Tory Burch Revas in hunter green, on sale for $117 at Bloomie's:






And CL Sock Mary Janes, bought on eBay for about $310:


----------



## loves

the CLs are great! congratulations!

i bought a pair of patent lanvin flats in black and a pair of giuseppe zanotti jewelled thongs. all discounted!


----------



## galligator

I've been resisting temptation all over the place for the last month or so, but I finally picked up some cheaper/sale shoes:

Target, Payless & Hollywould(final sale):


----------



## lorihmatthews

Gucci pumps from the DSW.com website for $199. Not sure if I'll be keeping them because they're really stiff. I think I'll decide after the holidays.


----------



## bruinsfan

I just bought some Steve Madden Impereal (in grey) to wear with my Christmas day outfit (on sale for 1/2 price at SmartBargains.com)


----------



## antakusuma

my brand new sunburst uggs. My feet is in heaven!!! Why didn't i buy this earlier.


----------



## lily25

Ooohhh, looks warm and fluffy! Congrats antakusuma!


----------



## shesnochill

Congrats on those UGGS *antakasuma*!

They are indeed the comfiest boots ever!!!! Like walking on clouds


----------



## ColdSteel

My second pair of Ugg(lies). I have the classic short black but now I've got these absolute dreams - Ultimate braid chestnuts! So much more comfy to walk in and now my calves are nice and toasty. Nordies was out of my size so I skipped on over to the Walking company to get them... and guess what, they had a size 8!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2976568...-A6D2-DD11-80C2-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## shesnochill

Congrats *Coldsteel*! I know how hard it is to find UGGlies (LOL, I LOVE THIS!) during this season so congrats!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

lorihmatthews said:


> And CL Sock Mary Janes, bought on eBay for about $310:



I love those CLs

I would love to get my hands on the nude and red colour. Actually come to think of it, i'd love to own the black as well


----------



## shesnochill

Seychelles Lou Bootie








I bought both just to see which one I like better in person


----------



## LVmom

I drove all over the STL looking for Chinese Laundry turbos-any size any color. Everyone was sold out, except size 5's(I'm not sure I EVER wore 5's-I can't remember ever being under 5'10" lol) . I ended up getting gray leather online for $88 last night, driving my poor hubby mad since he was my reluctant passenger in the hunt for the boots,lol!


----------



## LVMademoiselle

lily25 said:


> I just adore those Zanotti sandals!
> 
> And here are my impromptu purchases. I didn't plan to go get any shoes today, I only wanted new leggings.
> 
> Jeweled black lambskin suede flats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And satin purple flats with bow detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dare you guess the price for that second pair!!!



Those are really nice *lily25*


----------



## shaq91

LadyLouboutin i luv all ur new additions so gorgeous!


----------



## galligator

All of my Seychelles are sooo comfy. Hope you love em.


----------



## love2shop_26

Manolo's






Valentino's





CL Triclo





Jimmy Choo Mabel


----------



## shesnochill

LVmom said:


> I drove all over the STL looking for Chinese Laundry turbos-any size any color. Everyone was sold out, except size 5's(I'm not sure I EVER wore 5's-I can't remember ever being under 5'10" lol) . I ended up getting gray leather online for $88 last night, driving my poor hubby mad since he was my reluctant passenger in the hunt for the boots,lol!



 WHAT?!?! *LVmom*, they are available for great prices online on Amazon.com and Endless.com!!!!


----------



## j0ann

a present to myself 

Bottega Veneta


----------



## inverved

Balenciaga purple gladiator sandals

Jimmy Choo black pumps


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Got these Chanel booties 50% off...


----------



## Drdolphin

j0ann said:


> a present to myself
> 
> Bottega Veneta


I love them!  They look so comfy and cute.


----------



## plumaplomb

j0ann said:


> a present to myself
> 
> Bottega Veneta


sooooooo cute!! I  this colour. congrats!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

love2shop_26 said:


> Manolo's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL Triclo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Mabel


 
Great haul!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

ugg fluff scuffs in black


----------



## hfxshopgirl

bcbg patent boots


----------



## hfxshopgirl

belle by sigerson morrison sandals




stuart weitzman flats


----------



## GhstDreamer

Hugo Boss Bethanie Boots in Black (got them a couple of days ago):


----------



## savvysgirl

hfxshopgirl said:


> ugg fluff scuffs in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www2.victoriassecret.com/images/prodpri2/V278618.jpg


 
How comfy and warm do those look?!!! I want some in pink!!


----------



## hyacinthus

I may have missed the bounty at the Sak's sale, but I finally got my hands on these... well, I will soon, hopefully. 






 I love Miu Miu.


----------



## suneex1004

I have the best Bf ever!  Gucci Hollywood pumps in patent leather and YSL Tributes.


----------



## smvida

tory burch croc revas for $80 at the Rack in Bellevue, WA!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Prada Platforms- I'm curious to see how they will look on, they may be returned


----------



## Angel1988

I just bought these Chloés yesterday. I got them on sale for 30 %.





It are those on the left, exactly the same but without the leaves (instead there's a suede part).
I couldn't find another picture of them, I really loved Choé's shoes this fall.


----------



## loves

angel1988 i do like chloe shoes 

i got the s/s09 multi strap wedges in black and sand

http://img.makeupalley.com/7/3/8/5/1153470.JPG
http://img.makeupalley.com/7/3/8/5/1153472.JPG


----------



## Angel1988

loves said:


> angel1988 i do like chloe shoes
> 
> i got the s/s09 multi strap wedges in black and sand
> 
> http://img.makeupalley.com/7/3/8/5/1153470.JPG
> http://img.makeupalley.com/7/3/8/5/1153472.JPG



Congrats!, they look beautiful with all the straps... I had already seen those on net-à-porter and I liked those the most from s/s09.


----------



## Samia

Got these mbmj, but mine are yellow patent with green trimming and bow.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Prada Platforms- I'm curious to see how they will look on, they may be returned



These are being returned, they're cute, but I'm not feeling them on my foot. To replace them I've bought these two pair of Miu Miu's, not sure if I'll keep the black ones though


----------



## pursemonkey

Oops!


----------



## pursemonkey

Black suede Louboutin Nuit d'etes


----------



## pursemonkey

Brown Leather Louboutin Belle Booties


----------



## Fun2BAround

I bought this shoe yesterday--the Jimmy Choo Jacob in brown.  Got it at D.S.W for $150---used a reward certificate so only spent$130.  My first pair of Choos (I have purse but had no shoes)...


----------



## Fun2BAround

http://www.jimmychoo.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/082JACOBPAT/082JACOBPAT_medium_fr_Black.jpg


----------



## lantana19

^^ ooh, super cute and a great deal!


----------



## danysedai

Very nice choice Fun2baround!! a classic and very sexy


----------



## hyacinthus

LadyLouboutin, these are amazing! I love the heel and platform "stitch" detail. Fantastic!



LadyLouboutin08 said:


>


----------



## Fun2BAround

Thanks lantana and danysedai.  I'm going to wear them with a skirt or dress for work.


----------



## schadenfreude

black patent Tory Burch Revas at Nordstrom's Last Chance outlet for $69.


----------



## beck77

From Saks Sales:


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Fun2BAround said:


> http://www.jimmychoo.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/082JACOBPAT/082JACOBPAT_medium_fr_Black.jpg


 
very stylish! I love the heel height!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

beck77 said:


> From Saks Sales:


 
what a gorgeous colour!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Samia said:


> Got these mbmj, but mine are yellow patent with green trimming and bow.
> 
> View attachment 632467


 
sounds adorable! don't hesitate to post a pic in the outfit thread when you are wearing the shoes, I'm curieus!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

I got a coupon from MBMJ shoes I had to return (they hurt my feet!! ush and got these sergio rossi shoes from the cruise collection:


----------



## pinkgoldfish

I ordered these fornarina shoes with a bow on the heel from yoox! I love the look but they are not comfy at all! 40 I had to return: they fell of my feet and 39 hurts!! I kept the 39 because they are so pretty... (great return service with yoox BTW!)


----------



## pinkgoldfish

A cheap pair that's very comfortable. I got them at Brantano for 35 euro...


----------



## Fun2BAround

Love the shoes Pinkgoldfish, ESPECIALLY the purple ones!


----------



## Vendrazi

I have recently decided to start building my wardrobe -- clothes, makeup, shoes, the whole nine yards. (TPF has either been of great help...or a horrible influence, depending on your POV.) Since I have no heels or anything, I went to DSW to get a couple of pairs of decent heels. Now that I've discovered CL, however, I have the feeling my shoe wardrobe might get a whole bunch fancier soon...

Anyhow, the other day I picked up some Joan and David (don't know the style name), a pair of Anne Klein grey suede pumps, and some Guess peeptoe platforms (which are amazingly comfortable).


----------



## Pinocchio

Hm, I think I haven't bought any shoes since July. Then I bought this pair of Minna Parikka's:


----------



## shesnochill

*pinocchio*, I love those shoes... they are so cute!


----------



## thoang0705

Noel T-strap
http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istarimages/mp/NOEL!LMB-4835_d.gif


----------



## Pinocchio

Annaversary, if you want, you can get those shoes in black. And they are on sale. 

http://www.cocoviolet.com/shop/index.php?app=gbu0&ns=prodshow&ref=min_bow

They ship internationally.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

thoang0705 said:


> Noel T-strap
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istarimages/mp/NOEL!LMB-4835_d.gif



Lamb always makes great shoes! These are really cute, Congrats!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The more I see of Jimmy Choo's spring 09 collection, the more I want every single pair!! Saw these on Nordstrom's website, and couldn't resist!! I'm also working on a third pair, but can't decide which ones to get.


----------



## PHENOMENON

Picture is taken from my personal blog


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

PHENOMENON said:


> Picture is taken from my personal blog



Nice!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Debated on these for a while, we'll see how much I like them when they get here.


----------



## NYCBelle

DF got me the last size 8 pair of black Ugg Cardys from Zappos...love them!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

They're pre orders so its OK, right?
Giuseppe Zanotti




Jimmy Choo




Jimmy Choo


----------



## plumaplomb

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The more I see of Jimmy Choo's spring 09 collection, the more I want every single pair!! Saw these on Nordstrom's website, and couldn't resist!! I'm also working on a third pair, but can't decide which ones to get.


these are hot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Gucci black suede platform sandals (40% off):


----------



## LVtay31

Michael by Michael Kors
Zebra-Print Haircalf Annabel Pump

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod80180089

Got them on sale for $89! Love them! Didn't realize how tall they are!


----------



## peachi521

Black Satin Zanottis... I love them!

Scored them as part of the DSW.com designer luxury shoe sale!


----------



## peachi521

Elsie87 said:


> Gucci black suede platform sandals (40% off):
> 
> View attachment 637640
> 
> 
> View attachment 637641



Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## vlore

Just scored these beauties!!!  Bottega Veneta Wedges


----------



## flyfab

Hello There,

Right now it's sales time in Paris.
I scored those Dior shoes with a 50% off discount :


----------



## MsFrida

Love the Zanottis and the Diors!



Got my feels-like-I'm-walking-on-clouds Coach flats in the mail today!


----------



## ebayBAGS

Scored these amazing Guiseppe Zanotti sandals last night for $150 !!!! This saks sale should never end!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

ebayBAGS said:


> Scored these amazing Guiseppe Zanotti sandals last night for $150 !!!! This saks sale should never end!



I'm so jealous! You got an awesome deal! I wish I would have waited, then I wouldn't have paid full priceush: Aren't they gorgeous in person? Congrats and wear them well!


----------



## ebayBAGS

^^ They are the most beautiful shoes I have ever owned!!! I love them even more than my CL's, its scary! Do yours hurt also or is it just me?? The patent straps seem to be really stiff and cut into my skin


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

ebayBAGS said:


> ^^ They are the most beautiful shoes I have ever owned!!! I love them even more than my CL's, its scary! Do yours hurt also or is it just me?? The patent straps seem to be really stiff and cut into my skin



They were really stiff at first, but after I wore them everyday for a week, they loosened up. They will stretch a little with some wear.


----------



## MissM

*My most recent purchases: * 

Balenciaga heels with hidden platform and silver detail by the heel  (85 % off  ) + CL Catenita Platform pumps  (75% off  )


----------



## Drdolphin

It was casual shoe buying day.  I just purchased a pair of Merrell Encore Chill Stitch slip ons in blue suede and a pair of MBT Barabara in smoke suede.


----------



## glistenpearls

I'm in need of working shoes! So I bought these Louboutins and Prada from NM sales. I'm into peep toes at the moment hence the similarity between the 2, however the Prada is slightly taller. I think they are great for work and still stylish enough to wear for going out.

Btw, they are such a bargain! I spent 358 incl tax for both! Original price for the Louboutin is 595 plus tax and 535 plus tax for the Prada


----------



## lightblue84

^  both


----------



## floridasun8

Ordered these Choo's a few days after Christmas in hopes of getting them for New Years Eve but unfortunately they didnt arrive until Jan. 2nd.    Still love them and they will look great even with jeans a new sequin tank that I got for Christmas!  

http://www.jimmychoo.com/pws/ProductDetails.ice?ProductID=75118&colour=Palladium


----------



## FlowerChild2

Givenchy cut out booties 
Givenchy booties
Pierre Hardy Velvet 2020 heels
Chanel Mary Janes


















I saw some of those booties Givenchy booties on sale brand new for 400 on craigslist! I paid 670 for mine


----------



## smvida

glistenpearls said:


> I'm in need of working shoes! So I bought these Louboutins and Prada from NM sales. I'm into peep toes at the moment hence the similarity between the 2, however the Prada is slightly taller. I think they are great for work and still stylish enough to wear for going out.
> 
> Btw, they are such a bargain! I spent 358 incl tax for both! Original price for the Louboutin is 595 plus tax and 535 plus tax for the Prada


those are lovely.  congrats on your new purchases!


----------



## smvida

just purchased matisse rancher boots in brown http://www.matissefootwear.com/shoedetail.php?productID=307 from http://cottonisland.com/products/Rancher_Boot_in_Brown-1054-0.html for $106!!!  they still have an 8.5 left, HURRY!


----------



## k*d




----------



## j0ann

^ *k*d -- *those CLs are so gorgeous!


----------



## MissM

Flowerchild  What a great spree.. Love them all, but the Givency's are TDF 

And those Louboutins - magnificent...


----------



## lorihmatthews

2 new Manolos from the Ultimo.com sale, $299 each:


----------



## lorihmatthews

I had to get a practical pair ... some waterproof Cole Haans for rainy weather.


----------



## kittenslingerie

My most recent purchase... Chanel kitten heel pumps, $695. Saks. I'm loving these so much! My dog wanted to be in the pic, lol.


----------



## smvida

kittenslingerie said:


> My most recent purchase... Chanel kitten heel pumps, $695. Saks. I'm loving these so much! My dog wanted to be in the pic, lol.


oooh i love them, *kittenslingerie*!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

kittenslingerie said:


> My most recent purchase... Chanel kitten heel pumps, $695. Saks. I'm loving these so much! My dog wanted to be in the pic, lol.


 
I love smaller heels, these are soo nice!
Cute dog too!


----------



## ahertz

FlowerChild2 said:


>



LOVE these! Congrats!


----------



## minami

Pedro Garcia Blossom Shoes


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Great Purchases Everyone!! Giuseppe Zanotti Flats- I really do have spring on the brain!


----------



## Xander

poshchick said:


> Got cute shoes from Zara,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Rolande Black Patent


*MODELLING PICS IN THE ZARA HEELS LOL would be great*


----------



## plumaplomb

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260343083751
Etienne Aigner boots, do you like??


----------



## frzsri

These are the shoes that have arrived aft Boxing Day sale
Patent iron grey Mary Janes from Clarks website, 50% off RRP, wore it for my birthday lunch, quite comfortable
Brown croc embossed pump from Celine, 70% off RRP from Yoox, may return it though, not as comfy as I'd like esp if I plan to use it for work.
Grey suede peep toes from Gucci, 30% off RRP from Yoox, my fav
So comfortable and my feet look so good in it
Patent nude peeptoe pumps from Marc Jacobs, feels good but reserving judgement till I wear it for a few hours..
Still have abt 5 shoes still to arriveCan't wait!!


----------



## Xander

Brasilian_Babe said:


> That Chloe is Mine those Choos look great. Am i ever going to see you wearing these shoes at work?
> 
> I just bought these Prada brocade peeptoe heels and am hoping they arrive early next week so i can wear them to my girls night out next Wednesday night


Any modeling pics these are real stunning!!!


----------



## peachi521

My most recent purchase... black patent leather prada booties... I LOVE them but they are a bit snug


----------



## LV3J

My search for some of the most amazing 2007 Marni shoes is over. Found 3 pairs, all in brand new condition, for a steal. Saw them first on Jane Aldridge's blog (Sea of Shoes). Since then, I've been on an endless search for these 3 pairs with no luck until now...What's even more amazing is that all of them are surprisingly comfortable! I'm so happy!!!


----------



## LV3J

*Flowerchild2*, we have the same pair of Givenchy (from Barney's). Don't you just love them?!!!!

Here are some my recent ones: Gucci from NM sale, CL Iowa from BG sale, & CL MJ from Saks.


----------



## shesnochill

*LV3J*, I LOVE the Givenchys!!!!!!!


----------



## mellibelly

LV3J said:


> My search for some of the most amazing 2007 Marni shoes is over. Found 3 pairs, all in brand new condition, for a steal. Saw them first on Jane Aldridge's blog (Sea of Shoes). Since then, I've been on an endless search for these 3 pairs with no luck until now...What's even more amazing is that all of them are surprisingly comfortable! I'm so happy!!!




I have the lucite brown leather Marni's!! Aren't they tdf? 5.5 inches high, I've almost fallen a couple times and I wear high heels every day of my life! So worth it though, all Marni shoes are works of art!

Quick question about your Givenchys...I just got a pair of Givenchy boots from shopbop and they didn't come with shoe bags. Did yours?

My new Givenchy boots


----------



## LV3J

Thanks, *annaversary*! The Givenchy is my favorite!

*Mellibelly*, the marni lucite sandals are TDF! Yes, my Givenchy pair came with shoe bags, it might be worth calling Shopbop and ask if they could ship those to you.


----------



## dmitchell15

I bought 5 pairs of shoes from DSW today with some gift certificates and a gift card. I only paid $5.00 out of my own pocket. I was very happy!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Great haul LV3J.  Love the Marni, Givenchy, and Louboutins.


----------



## flower71

LV3J, great finds, love those givenchys! cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/33819/33819_in_l.jpg 
Here's my last purchase, hope they fit!!


----------



## flower71

cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/33819/33819_in_l.jpg


----------



## flower71

it isn't working...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LV3J said:


> *Flowerchild2*, we have the same pair of Givenchy (from Barney's). Don't you just love them?!!!!
> 
> Here are some my recent ones: Gucci from NM sale, CL Iowa from BG sale, & CL MJ from Saks.


 

Very nice!


----------



## kvwel

WOW, unbelievably gorgeous shoes, my favourites!!


----------



## kvwel

Sorry....I meant to say....*floridasun8....*I absolutely love your Jimmy Choos!


----------



## laureenthemean

Christian Louboutin nude patent Very Prive with rose gold tip (thanks to a tPFer!):


----------



## plumaplomb

^ those are GORGEOUS 

I went to Macy's planning on buying a different pair of shoes, but I decided they weren't really worth it (strappy black heels I have *no* occasion to wear at all). I saw this pair and HAD to have them since I have been looking for cute mary janes forever, and I love the wingtip detailing. I got them on sale for $37 which is not bad at all, but I wish they were in the 20s since most other shoes were. anyway, here they are!! I got them in black

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001IGYLEQ/ref=cm_cr_mts_prod_img


----------



## nwhite

laureenthemean said:


> Christian Louboutin nude patent Very Prive with rose gold tip (thanks to a tPFer!):


 
I've been looking for something exactly like those!  Those look so great on you!  That is the perfect color "nude"


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you pluma and nwhite!


----------



## tehkatt

I already have these in black leather and they're the most comfortable pair of heels I've ever worn in my life.


----------



## lily25

Marc Jacobs mouse flats in white... So comfy! It was such a bargain, 120 euro at Attica dept store.














Zara black satin pumps, that I can wear with everything!


----------



## Bagnista

_*Steve Sprouse Graffiti Pink Black Pumps
















Fendi Open toe Heels















*_


----------



## plumaplomb

lily25 said:


> Marc Jacobs mouse flats in white... So comfy! It was such a bargain, 120 euro at Attica dept store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara black satin pumps, that I can wear with everything!


 the zara heels!!


----------



## vlore

Holy crap! Just broke my ban for these ush:
$290 at BG


----------



## LT bag lady

Bottega Veneta Patent Leather Pumps





BV Woven Loafers


----------



## bruinsfan

I just got these.  Now I'm hoping for warmer weather.


----------



## Vendrazi

I got CL Bruges platform pumps and Taryn Rose red patent Charis pumps. I wore the Bruges to a party and they were very comfortable...for a while (I'm kinda thinking heels that high need some practice). Haven't had a chance to wear the Charis yet though!


----------



## plumaplomb

so many beautiful shoes being posted these days!!


----------



## HalieB

This is my first post.  Yeah.  I am happy to find people who love shoes like me.  These are my New Manolo Blahniks.  I just got them in Friday.  I cannot wait to make the rounds in them.  I am looking through my closet trying to find the perfect dress to wear with them.  I love how the red is almost metallic.


----------



## lily25

The color is TDF!!! It's like candied apple red! Yummy!


----------



## Chromatopelma

These three are my most recent purchases and also my first 'proper' desinger shoes. I do have a lot of high street shoes though. Sorry for the quality of the pics, the lighting in my house is terrible! I actually bought these all at the end of December but I have only just taken pics.

Armani Velvet Flats






Alexander McQueen lace ups






D&G Red Peeptoe


----------



## HalieB

oh I love those Dolces.  I am on the hunt for them now.


----------



## MsFrida

My new (to me) Cl's!


----------



## HalieB

HOLY COW COWs....MsFrida....I am helpmetooplease.  I am so happy you are loving the shoes....my shoes!
When I looked at the pictures I was like this pair looks very familiar.
They look great on you.


----------



## shesnochill

*MsFrida*, beautiful new Loubs and I LOVE THE LAST PHOTO!


----------



## MsFrida

^ Thank you annaversary!



HalieB said:


> HOLY COW COWs....MsFrida....I am helpmetooplease. I am so happy you are loving the shoes....my shoes!
> When I looked at the pictures I was like this pair looks very familiar.
> They look great on you.


 

Whaaaat?!  Haha, I thought your name and location sounded familiar! What a small world.. They are definitely _very_ loved in their new home


----------



## plumaplomb

Chromatopelma said:


> These three are my most recent purchases and also my first 'proper' desinger shoes. I do have a lot of high street shoes though. Sorry for the quality of the pics, the lighting in my house is terrible! I actually bought these all at the end of December but I have only just taken pics.
> 
> Armani Velvet Flats



 these. perfect day-to-night pair!!


----------



## amymin

The husband has been complaining that I can never walk anywhere because my heels are too tall. To rectify this problem I did a little early spring shopping. 






Louboutin loafers. 






Kate Spade flats. These I bought for 35 dollars at Off Fifth. Score!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Bagnista said:


> _*Steve Sprouse Graffiti Pink Black Pumps*_
> 
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Fendi Open toe Heels*_
> 
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> *_


 

Fabulous!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

MsFrida said:


> My new (to me) Cl's!


 

I love it!


----------



## flower71

wow MsFrida, love that pic! Enjoy your new CLs, I could never walk in heels like that, my feet are too wide...
i just got my new boots (Bally Sherix boots from NAP), I love em! Sorry but haven't taken pics yet


----------



## MsFrida

Merci!

^ flower71 - I have the widest (and largest) feet on the face of this planet, if I can wear them so can you


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I can't wait to start shoe shopping again


----------



## flower71

MsFrida said:


> Merci!
> 
> ^ flower71 - I have the widest (and largest) feet on the face of this planet, if I can wear them so can you


please, i see you are an enabler too!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Alta Perla Strass slingbacks :


----------



## MsFrida

^ Nice! I hope to find a pair for myself one day


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx.


----------



## MissPR08

*bagnista* love your new fendis!! congrats


----------



## sillywahine

got these Cole Haan air ambrosa pumps on ebay for a killer price! So comfortable! I have them in nude as well!


----------



## jmcadon

I just got these snakeskin Elie Tahari sandals marked down from $345 to 124. at Bluefly!


----------



## loves

Angel1988 said:


> Congrats!, they look beautiful with all the straps... I had already seen those on net-à-porter and I liked those the most from s/s09.


 
thanks *Angel1988*

*so many* lovely lovely shoes since i last visited. congratulations all!


----------



## MissPR08

*BLuberry12* those are some sexy shoes!! congrats!!


----------



## lantana19

Just got these two pairs of Delmans that I've been lusting over forever, and got them both at a great price!


----------



## pursemonkey

Dior Whisper Cage Pumps for only $180ish from Neimans sale!! Crazy sexy on and shockingly comfortable!


----------



## Blueberry12

CL JOLI NOEUD in Coral.


----------



## miss alice

*YSL Trooper Pumps*


----------



## webbie

Got a tad trigger happy with all the online deals for shoes!

Ugg sparkleshine from Neiman Marcus
Ugg classic short in chestnut from Bloomingdales
Tory Burch Gemma from CUSP
Vince Camuto's from Dillard's

In my dreams (hoping one day it will come true):
 CL Platform peep toes in Lilac - http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat294200


----------



## Elsie87

Bought these yesterday. All were 60% off! 

*YSL Trooper Pumps*










*Gucci sneakers*


----------



## Chins4

MJ flats - £200 off!


----------



## plumaplomb

Elsie87 said:


> Bought these yesterday. All were 60% off!
> 
> *YSL Trooper Pumps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gucci sneakers*


are the troopers comfortable? i love big fat treads like that on heels..... so unexpected!! great color BTW


----------



## jsc6

just bought these ysl trib too platform boots






i have the ankle boots and i actually just *LOVE* this shoe!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Christian Loubie Python Sandals


----------



## Blueberry12

CL Joli Noeud slingbacks in Coral for about $ 60!!!

The shoe box and the sleeper bag was lost and no SA remembered the price , so I got them for 500 swedish krones!














CL boots from Ebay:


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Georgina Goodman snakeskin ballet flats. Were $375.00 got them for $42.00 clearanced at Neiman Marcus Last Call.


----------



## shesnochill

Thanks to the help from a fellow tPFer, I got these sandals on sale today! Quickly ordered them through the phone after she texted me about their availability. Yay.

Chinese Laundry Sudoku Sandals


----------



## MissPR08

palmbeachdiva said:


> Georgina Goodman snakeskin ballet flats. Were $375.00 got them for $42.00 clearanced at Neiman Marcus Last Call.



wow, that's what you call a sale!! congrats!! they look comfortable.


----------



## Blueberry12

Valentino :


----------



## Blueberry12

One more pic.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Blueberry12 said:


> One more pic.


 
Very elegant!


----------



## Elsie87

plumaplomb said:


> are the troopers comfortable? i love big fat treads like that on heels..... so unexpected!! great color BTW


 
Thank you! 

Yes, they are THE most comfortable pair of high heels I own! The actual heel is not high at all, because of the huge platform. And they are very easy to walk in; not unstable at all (as some of my CL's...)!


----------



## Blueberry12

pinkgoldfish said:


> Very elegant!


 



Thanx.


----------



## Chromatopelma

Blueberry those Valentino's are gorgeous! I even love the box


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx.


One more new pair of shoes:



CL


Yoyospina pumps.


60 % off.


----------



## HalieB

Just got in my new Manolos


----------



## HalieB

Yeah new CLs


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Halie B, those are yummy


----------



## Pinocchio

I finally bought winter boots.


----------



## samhainophobia

^ Awesome.  You're making me nostalgic for my Docs (though I never had patent, and was too short for 20-eye -- had to stick to 14!  I love the way 20-eye looks, though.).


----------



## loveayorkie

Pinocchio said:


> I finally bought winter boots.



Those are soooo Hot!!


----------



## loveayorkie

Pinocchio said:


> I finally bought winter boots.



can you tell me the style name and possibly where you purchased these?  I'm in love with them!!


----------



## Pinocchio

I'm maybe a little too short for them, but you can still see my knees. 

It was so hard to find them - I was prepared to order them from Amazon.co.uk, but they didn't have my size anymore.  Then few weeks ago I saw that Asos had ONE pair of them, even in the right size! Macys and shoebuy and many other stores have them.

Dr Martens 20 eye Black Patent, Dr Martens 20 eye patent and Dr Martens 1B60 Black Patent Lamper are working search keys, although if you don't want to have 20 eyelets, you can type 14 eye or something else.


----------



## brigadeiro

Dries Van Noten black & cognac leather strappy sandals


----------



## Chins4

CL Decollete - White Pony with Lizard Trim & Heel


----------



## Anoka

^


----------



## MissPR08

Chins4 said:


> CL Decollete - White Pony with Lizard Trim & Heel


----------



## PaisleyDaisy

Chins4, those shoes are so pretty!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks ladies


----------



## Deborah1986

Blueberry12 said:


> Valentino :


 
_stunning_


----------



## Chromatopelma

Chins4 said:


> CL Decollete - White Pony with Lizard Trim & Heel



Oh wow those are amazing!  them!


----------



## Southern-Belle

HalieB said:


> Yeah new CLs


 
Lovely.  I need these for Spring. ush:


----------



## HalieB

New Manolos and Louboutins and the Roberto Cavallis I fixed up.


----------



## laureenthemean

Yay, thanks to *authenticplease*, my Chanels are finally here!  I thought they were satin, but they're actually microfiber, which I'm happy about.  Much more durable.


----------



## Deborah1986

_very nice ^^^^^ _


----------



## shesnochill

I have NEVER spent more than 2 digits on a pair of any of my shoes. WELL, I finally broke it and it was not for a pair of Christian Louboutins like I expected. 



















​
INSTEAD, it's a pair of JOIE boots in the most beautiful color ever. And plus, I am IN LOVE with over the knee boots so this was definetly worth $305! It's arriving on Feb. 3, I can't wait


----------



## eliza

Cynthia Vincent Dinah sandals in a metallic black colour... for only $39.99! Can't wait for the weather here to warm up!


----------



## samhainophobia

My second pair of Lanvin flats -- metallic bronze leather, on sale.  I'd been wanting metallic bronze for months, so finally decided that I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## Pinkdaze

I have been good this month so my last pair of shoes were actually a present.






Chins4: those Louboutins are stunning!


----------



## nordia5

Jeffrey Campbell flats from Nordstrom. Depending on how they fit i'm going to get the blue ones too!


----------



## yesther

I just bought these courtesy of the forum notifying me of the sale!
http://www.shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=18407&category_id=395


----------



## LV3J

Just got this pair of Dries Van Noten multistrap sandals...


----------



## LV3J

Hi *Brigadeiro*! I love the color combination of this Dries Van Noten! Congrats on your new pair. 



brigadeiro said:


> Dries Van Noten black & cognac leather strappy sandals


----------



## meeowy

A pair of Bottega Veneta flats...


----------



## pinkgoldfish

yesther said:


> I just bought these courtesy of the forum notifying me of the sale!
> http://www.shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=18407&category_id=395


 
love them! post modeling pics when you get them!


----------



## junebug3t

meeowy, I luvvvv your BV flats. may I ask where you bought them and the price? thanks!


----------



## meeowy

Thanks, June!  I randomly saw them on sale at SF's DSW last weekend.  There were two full racks of BV shoes, all priced at $199.  You should call and see if they have anymore.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I've been wanting these and finally got them for only 50 bucks (Steve Madden)


----------



## peachi521

I've been on a bit of a shoe hunt lately ... got exceptional deals on:

Christian Louboutin Nude Architeks
Jimmy Choo Black Patent Textured Ember Heels
Burberry Strappy Black Patent Heels
Also got a pair of adorable Guess black satin peep toe pumps (no picture yet)

I'm so in love with all of these shoes


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

All within the last 20 days or so and all on sale...lol

Dolce and Gabbana black and brown patent leather slingbacks (great for work)
Gucci purple suede sandals..delicious
CL python sandals 
CL hot pink booties
D&G red patent leather peep-toe pumps (my HG for a while )

lol...officially on a shoe ban for a while


----------



## kittykittycatcat




----------



## purse collector

Bought these a few days ago...


----------



## ZoeyZoo

I just bought these... great deal so I just had to share it with someone. These are BV sandals from DSW. I got the last pair. If you are a member (free membership) you get special pricing of $199. I had $100 in rewards certificates, there is a $10 off coupon code as well as a free shipping coupon code. So it came to about $90.


----------



## mellibelly

purse collector said:


> Bought these a few days ago...



Were these givenchy from shopbop? I was eyeing them too! Great buy!


----------



## purse collector

mellibelly said:


> Were these givenchy from shopbop? I was eyeing them too! Great buy!



Yeah I got them for such a steal


----------



## ddo830

Kittykittycatcat--those are cute flip flops! Are they comfortable?

I most recently bought the Jimmy Choo Jags. Love them!


----------



## sgraham

Just got some CL suede booties!  Love them!


----------



## CoachGirl12

laureenthemean said:


> Yay, thanks to *authenticplease*, my Chanels are finally here!  I thought they were satin, but they're actually microfiber, which I'm happy about.  Much more durable.


WOW, gorgeous!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

ddo830 said:


> Kittykittycatcat--those are cute flip flops! Are they comfortable?
> 
> I most recently bought the Jimmy Choo Jags. Love them!


I haven't got them with me yet but I've heard that they're comfortable.


----------



## MsFrida

HalieB said:


>


 

Oh boy, am I in heaven? :shame: The Lady Grant is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Blueberry12

My Purple Sigourneys arrived today:

















And I´ve bought these boots on Ebay also today:






I just can´t wait to get them.


----------



## MsFrida

^ Gorgeous!


----------



## HalieB

Those boots are super hot...I really love the booties....wonderful color.  I want to see what you wear them with.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx.


I think I´ll wear them with jeans and with black or white outfits.


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely shoes everybody!


----------



## Blueberry12

MsFrida said:


> ^ Gorgeous!


 

Takk!


----------



## Nieners




----------



## floridasun8

Nieners said:


>



Those are cute.  Are they Chanel?


----------



## smvida

*Nieners*
Lovely boots!


----------



## pursemonkey

I've been _very _bad this week

Louboutin Brown Glittart Ronrons


----------



## pursemonkey

Louboutin Pewter VPs


----------



## pursemonkey

Chloe Bay Booties


----------



## pursemonkey

And finally, Charles David Luna sandals
ETA: Sofa King Banned!!!!


----------



## plilly3

PM, you've been bad! Love all of the shoes you got, esp the ronrons


----------



## rx7girliegirl

Blueberry12 said:


> My Purple Sigourneys arrived today:


 
Gorgeous shoe!  I've been eyeing a pair in the metallic gray.


----------



## LV3J

Love every pair I see here! My recent ones...Dries Van Noten w/ multi-colored straps and I'm very happy w/ my $50 Steven by Steve Madden Cut-Outs (Givenchy copy)...


----------



## Blueberry12

rx7girliegirl said:


> Gorgeous shoe! I've been eyeing a pair in the metallic gray.


 

Thanx.

You´d get the metallic gray ones!


----------



## rx7girliegirl

Blueberry12 said:


> Thanx.
> 
> You´d get the metallic gray ones!


 
Hi Blueberry12 - Have you had a chance to take the booties out for a spin yet?  How comfortable are they?


----------



## Blueberry12

I think they are quite comfortable.


I used them once.  I like them a lot.


----------



## chanel_lovver

Here's what I've aquired over the last couple weeks...  My husband has "grounded" me!
The booties I got in black and the suede slingbacks I got in wine.  Both of those from VS.


----------



## brigadeiro

Finally tracked these Stella McCartney fuschia satin pumps  (have these in black, red & patent grey already :shame: )

www.firstview.com/files/1735/2007/14342/photo_mid_def_1927927.jpg


----------



## brigadeiro

LV3J said:


> Love every pair I see here! My recent ones...Dries Van Noten w/ multi-colored straps and I'm very happy w/ my $50 Steven by Steve Madden Cut-Outs (Givenchy copy)...



SOOOOOOOoooo jealous about your DVN!!!


----------



## luciabugia

Just got this Scholl LOVE by Diego Dolcini in black patent leather at a bargain price of (after conversion) US$ 170!  Next I want to get their Toebar Stiletto.  Simply TDF!


----------



## purse collector

I just got these and for a steal.....originally $695 and got it at shopbop for $208.  I've been trying to track down these shoes for like forever and now it's on it's way to me...


----------



## willwork4shoes

Although I don't actually have them in my greedy little hands yet, these are on their way to me, Dior Anniversary pumps:





And L.A.M.B. Finsbury


----------



## meggyg8r

1st pair- Louboutin Alta Perlas (been dying for these since July but couldn't afford the $955 price tag!)










2nd pair - Enzo Angiolini Nourish (needed something flat and cute to troll around Vegas in!)
zappos.com/images/744/7443224/1396-699701-p.jpg


----------



## Swanky

CUTE Tory Burch wedges!


----------



## loves

*meggyg8r* those are lovely! i like your tat too ...


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks loves!


----------



## meggyg8r

I just realized the 2nd pair of shoes I posted didn't show up.  Oops.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Those Lambs are hot!


----------



## Anoka

These gold sandals from American Eagle:


----------



## shoppingisme

christian audiger rain boots





dolce vita platforms





leather gladiators 





rocket dog platform sneakers (i think these will be so cute with white shorts)





pour la victorie pumps


----------



## plumaplomb

i love all of them, especially the last!! so beautiful. where did you find them? also your siggy is hilarious.....i mean  HILARIOUS. where did you find this, too.


----------



## soCurious

Ohh my! They're both gorgeous! 



willwork4shoes said:


> Although I don't actually have them in my greedy little hands yet, these are on their way to me, Dior Anniversary pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And L.A.M.B. Finsbury


----------



## HalieB




----------



## orchidsuns




----------



## meggyg8r

^^ how are those Steve Madden sandals IRL?  I almost ordered them from Zappos last week but changed my mind because I thought they might be too busy for me.  But looking at them again I still like them!


----------



## Chromatopelma

HalieB said:


>



wow these are beautiful! I love the colours


----------



## nanette0269

just got these....LOVE them....so comfy.  Surprised that there isnt a sleeper bag included though.

http://www.tobi.com/product/15276-p...rm-heels-in-midnight-blue-shoes-pumps?cmp=fgl


----------



## willwork4shoes

Thank you soCurious and Fabulosity  I rec'd the Lambs yesterday and they are a little big but I can make do in them for the sake of fashion!!!

HalieB, those are gorgeous!!!  Matter fact, all the shoes posted are looking good!


----------



## Blueberry12

I´ve got them today, 60 % off.


----------



## MsFrida

Blueberry - Did you get them at NK? I think I saw them there last thursday, they look lovely on you!


I managed to get to Schuterman before the end of the sale, got there lovely loubies for $175


----------



## orchidsuns

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ how are those Steve Madden sandals IRL?  I almost ordered them from Zappos last week but changed my mind because I thought they might be too busy for me.  But looking at them again I still like them!



these are from Madden Girl so it's man-made leather, but they look great for the cheap price. the embellishments look secure. they are a little busy, but they really stand out when worn with simple outfits.


----------



## Blueberry12

MsFrida said:


> Blueberry - Did you get them at NK? I think I saw them there last thursday, they look lovely on you!
> 
> 
> I managed to get to Schuterman before the end of the sale, got there lovely loubies for $175


 

 Thanx.   


Yes, they are from NK, the last pair.


How great you got a CL on sale.

They look fantastic on you.





I´ve seen them too, but they were too big for me.




Have you bought anyting else?


They had some Yoyospinas too and some yellow CL shoes.


----------



## Blueberry12

HalieB said:


>


 





Beautiful shoes!


----------



## savvysgirl

HalieB said:


>



Shoe twins! YAY!


----------



## MsFrida

Blueberry12 said:


> Thanx.
> 
> Yes, they are from NK, the last pair.
> 
> How great you got a CL on sale.
> 
> They look fantastic on you.
> 
> I´ve seen them too, but they were too big for me.
> 
> Have you bought anyting else?
> 
> They had some Yoyospinas too and some yellow CL shoes.


 
The Drapidays were the only ones I liked (and available in my size), so nothing else CL wise.. I did get a LV wallet and a bunch of clothes from Bruuns Bazaar, DAY Birger et Mikkelsen and SAND at 70% off though


----------



## Blueberry12

MsFrida said:


> The Drapidays were the only ones I liked (and available in my size), so nothing else CL wise.. I did get a LV wallet and a bunch of clothes from Bruuns Bazaar, DAY Birger et Mikkelsen and SAND at 70% off though


 


Sounds great!


----------



## shoppingisme

orchidsuns said:


>



i love these. they look so comfy. i'd dress these up paris chic. 
i've recently learned to have an eye for shoes like this.


----------



## MissPR08

Impulse buy last night!


----------



## Nieners

Getting ready for summer.


----------



## meggyg8r

LOVE those Gucci booties, MissPR!!

Very cute sandals, Nieners.. I need something like that--where did you get them?


----------



## Nieners

meggyg8r said:


> LOVE those Gucci booties, MissPR!!
> 
> Very cute sandals, Nieners.. I need something like that--where did you get them?



Thank you ,
They are from Mystique and I got them from Ebay.


----------



## MissPR08

thanks *meggyg8r*


----------



## lantana19

Best by Butter from Plaza Too on sale from $205 for $29!


----------



## luciabugia

Nieners said:


> Getting ready for summer.


 

*I'm in love!! *


----------



## amnA-

hey alll!!

Got some gorgeous golds, flat and heels.. 
both italian designers... 
heels... donna piu' with swarovskis...





flats fausta moretti


----------



## bruinsfan

Just bought these in hopes of warmer weather - they should arrive today.


----------



## Lyra

Most recent shoe purchases:

Gucci:






Marc Jacobs:





Chloé:





Alberto Fasciani:





n.d.c made by hand:


----------



## lantana19

Lyra said:


> Most recent shoe purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs:



These are OMG vintagey gorgeousness!!!!!!


----------



## Lyra

^Thanks - yeah they look like if they were from 1960


----------



## plumaplomb

lantana19 said:


> These are OMG vintagey gorgeousness!!!!!!


ITA. you will get compliments everywhere you walk.


----------



## ddwnyc

I love Jimmys!


----------



## BambiKino

I just ordered these Jeffrey Campbell boots from Oak:



&Pre-ordered these Marc by Marc Jacobs shoes from Saks:


----------



## amymin

I just bought these because my every day black boots are getting a mite sad looking. Here is to hoping they fit!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=110351095258


----------



## shoppingisme

wow amymin!  you got a great deal on those gucci boots!


----------



## Speedster70

Hi, New to the forums and a complete and obssessive John Fluevog collector... Swiped these last week..

The Summertime Haight in Brown
The Mini Lambchop in Black
The Soprano Wilheminia in Olive/Teal

So far they are enjoying their new home with all their other brothers and sisters


----------



## hyacinthus

Those are some hot black booties, Speedster70!

I just grabbed these on sale, finally, after months of pining over them.





 Chie Mihara's Sacude wraparound heels. I can't wait to slip them on...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

hyacinthus said:


> Those are some hot black booties, Speedster70!
> 
> I just grabbed these on sale, finally, after months of pining over them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chie Mihara's Sacude wraparound heels. I can't wait to slip them on...


 


oooh! I like those


----------



## Speedster70

WOW!! on those wrap around heels *drool*

Thanks Hyancinthus the Mini booties are all the bomb, I want these in the Brown with the green bow too *sigh*


----------



## lovemysavior

willwork4shoes said:


> Although I don't actually have them in my greedy little hands yet, these are on their way to me, Dior Anniversary pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And L.A.M.B. Finsbury


Oooh, the Finsbury are TDF.  I would love to get my hands on some of those.  Gorgeous


----------



## MissPR08

^^ those are HOT!!


----------



## Nieners

My first pair... I'm so in love, really!


----------



## meggyg8r

Congrats Nieners


----------



## flower71

Congrats nieners, id love to be able to wear hiheels like that...
Am waiting for my first chloe boots, hope they fit;


----------



## flower71

mytheresa.com/shop/files/detailed_images/820_5007_012.jpg


----------



## plumaplomb

^ ooh nice nieners!! i am looking into getting my first pair too. did you get them on sale?


----------



## FancyPants

these 
https://www.shopbop.com/two-gore-we...olderID=2534374302023681&fm=search-shopbysize 

don't know how to post pictures.


----------



## Nieners

plumaplomb said:


> ^ ooh nice nieners!! i am looking into getting my first pair too. did you get them on sale?



Thank you and the rest of you wonderful ladies 
I got them from Ebay after they have auth. it on here, they cost me about 435 euro's which is 10 euro's more than on net-a-porter but they are like new so I'm glad!


----------



## amymin

I got my new Gucci riding boots today! I got such a great deal that I feel like I stole them.


----------



## j0ann

got these in last week from DSW.com


----------



## elativ

Picked up a pair of Hangisi's while transitting back home last month..

Now just need an excuse to wear them ... mmmmm


----------



## elativ

oops.. forgot had to resize the pic


----------



## fashionista1210

I finally snageed the Dior extreme in brown python. Yaayy!!


----------



## MissPR08

elativ said:


> oops.. forgot had to resize the pic



love those!! they remind me of SITC movie!!! congrats


----------



## pchan2802

Paul & Joe Faken Peep Toe Black Suede Heels


----------



## plumaplomb

^ooh! is it just me or have shoes gotten so much edgier and sexier in the past year?? i credit the gladiator craze, balmain, and balenciaga.


----------



## Jesskaz

I got these.

I have an awful time finding low heels that I think are sexy or edgy, so I decided to try this brand I never heard of- Vivanz. They turned out to be so cute and comfy I got another pair. They were a deal too.

They have 4-5 styles along the lines of these which I like a lot, but the rest of their shoes are kind of


----------



## Jesskaz

pchan2802 said:


> Paul & Joe Faken Peep Toe Black Suede Heels
> 
> View attachment 684915
> 
> 
> View attachment 684916


 
See, those are hot. I'd love to be able to wear a heel that high, but sadly I can't. So, the shoes above are my compromise


----------



## les.nympheas

Well, they're not designer but I bought these after looking for them for almost half a year:

http://www.endless.com/Dr-Martens-Womens-Christina-Flat/dp/B000W3UOQK?tag=endlesscj-20

and these:

http://www.solestruck.com/bcbgirls-...-8AFF-DD11-96D7-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA

I finally found them in my size and the right color! Shoe stalker? Yep, that's me. Now I'm all paranoid that my boyfriend will find my purchases on the doorstep before I do!


----------



## Chrystal162

My most recent purchase was a pair of gladiator sandals last summer. I can't post pictures because my dog has since chewed them to pieces!


----------



## pchan2802

Jesskaz said:


> See, those are hot. I'd love to be able to wear a heel that high, but sadly I can't. So, the shoes above are my compromise



I've just started learning to wear high heels for 2 years,after I gave a birth.Yeah,I gained some pounds so just high heels can help me look a bit slimmer .


----------



## frzsri

Bought these for DH (birthday presents)
Black with silver hardware
http://www.gucci.com/uk/uk-english/uk/spring-summer-09/mens-shoes/#0-851129-217356AGJ001000
and
http://www.brandalley.co.uk/FSRayon/Id-1425-Produit-0-Rayon-95486
Really hopes he likes it!!
AND of course something for me..
JC Edin evening sandals


----------



## Jesskaz

Chrystal162 said:


> My most recent purchase was a pair of gladiator sandals last summer. I can't post pictures because my dog has since chewed them to pieces!


 
Your dog must be related to mineush:

Can't tell you how many bags, shoes, jeans, undies he has destroyed.

<<<Yeah, that tiny peaceful little angel in my avitar. It's a good thing I love him so much!


----------



## lilpursekitty

I just bought my first pair of dress shoes in easily 2 years, JC Lumieres way on sale, and ladies, give me strength!  I have been living in comfy sneakers and flats as of late.  I'm sure the highest heel I've worn in a year is maybe 2 inches.  4 inches is a whole lot taller!!  I'm going to have to work my calves out at the gym and bear the pain for awhile.  It's about time I stopped dressing like a slouchy student all the time though, I've been abusing the priviledge.  I've been checking out recent pics of myself and, yeesh, I look like a What Not to Wear project!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Ok the pictures just WONT come up.
anyway ;
Prada scalloped heels
SM gladiator heels

pictures should be in the " other non - CL purchases " thread


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Can't wait for these to arrive, I hope I like how they look on my feet.


----------



## annadand

Sigh.
Just ordered these from Barney's.


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ I love your GIVENCHY shoes!!

I purchased the ones with the wider heel a couple of months ago, one of my faves!
congrats!


----------



## annadand

They look super comfy. Are they?


----------



## MissPR08

*annadand*  they are comfortable!! i love wearing them with skinny jeans!! they look super hot!

enjoy them!! you will get tons of compliments!


----------



## Pinocchio

Again shoes by Minna Parikka:


----------



## plumaplomb

^ sooooo cute!! i love the bow. the color and detailing remind me of the infamous miu mius ...


----------



## flower71

annadand said:


> sigh.
> Just ordered these from barney's.


i love those shoes! How do they fit?


----------



## BambiKino

I just got these Jimmy Choo espadrilles this morning:




Now all I have to do is wait for the summer weather.​


----------



## annadand

don't know yet, waiting for the delivery!


----------



## carolly88

I just bought these! I'm 4'11, and these make me so much taller...I love it!


----------



## Tutu

These Gucci beauties arrived today!


----------



## bnjj

I just got these babies today.  I have wanted them forever.  I  them but they slip off my heels when I climb stairs, which is really uncomfortable and they cut into the top of my foot a bit.


----------



## meggyg8r

fashion is pain!   they are gorgeous though! I have the same ones and I absolutely love them.


----------



## smvida

Tutu: ooh i love those!


----------



## MissPR08

bnjj said:


> I just got these babies today.  I have wanted them forever.  I  them but they slip off my heels when I climb stairs, which is really uncomfortable and they cut into the top of my foot a bit.
> 
> members.shaw.ca/takers/Manolos%20004.jpg


 
BEAUTIFUL!! congrats


----------



## peachy_gurl

HalieB said:


>



omg!! i LOVE THESE shoes!!! what are they called?


----------



## popcorn_blossom

Sunset Guccissma's. I should be getting them soooooon...and yet still not soon enough.


----------



## meggyg8r

*peachy_gurl* that style is called "Madeline" - Christian Louboutin makes it.


----------



## laureenthemean

Shoes by my new love, Nicholas Kirkwood:
































(Sorry, Msr. Louboutin!  I still love you!)


----------



## k*d

The last 2 pairs I bought didn't work out.  Maybe third time's a charm?


----------



## meggyg8r

My new Lanvin flats are here!  Excuse the crappy cell phone pics but I couldn't wait to share.  I also included some of the seller's photos cause they are better to show the bow detail.  The color is like a really dark khaki green (even though they look olive in some pics) and the material is like a really velvety suede.  So soft.  These are by far the most comfortable pair of Lanvin flats I own, too.  They just feel like they are made better than my other pairs!


----------



## laxnyvr

peachy_gurl said:


> omg!! i LOVE THESE shoes!!! what are they called?



HaileB's CL's are called Madeline platform slides.


----------



## pinkmonique73

laureenthemean said:


> Shoes by my new love, Nicholas Kirkwood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry, Msr. Louboutin! I still love you!)


 
LOVELY! I  NK!!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^oooh la la


----------



## Odalysb2006

Just picked up these today  . . .


http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d53/arbdancer6/IMG_2219.jpg


----------



## kuromi-chan

laureen - those Nicholas Kirkwoods are GORGEOUS!!!  you have fabulous taste!

meggy - love the lanvins!

k*d - ooh, those DIORS!  i may need them too...


----------



## lantana19

Dillon sandal by Hollywould


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *kuromi!!*


----------



## immashoesaddict

Urm , im afraid i did somewhat big dent onto my bank acc ( all in the space of 7 days )

- CL Jolie neoud dorcet black patent
- CL Miss cool
- CL Simples blue grease paint
- Miu miu glitter pumps
- Miu miu teacup heels Black patent
- Miu miu teacup heels Red patent
- Miu miu teacup heels pink patent
- Miu miu teacup heels white patent
- Mollini "Tally" Heels
- Tony Bianco "Mousched" Heels


----------



## kmarney

I bought a pair of nude Manolos that I LOVE


----------



## floridasun8

Posted these in the Non-CL thread too, but figured I'd post here as well.

Purchased during a Jimmy Choo Orlando Charity/ Spring kick off event last night.


----------



## sdesaye

*peachy_gurl* - Here's some eye candy for you. Madeleine happens to be one of my top favorites.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *pink* and *kuromi*!


----------



## sdesaye

Laureen - Those are so edgy (a good thing).  Don't you have enough blue?  I'm still wanting those Blue Very Noeud's! I go to the reference thread constantly just to look at them.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, you're so cute!  I hope you can find your VN someday.  I can never have enough blue!


----------



## k*d

Thanks kuromi!


----------



## plumaplomb

cole haan fiona low heels and stuart weitzman woven flats, aka boring work shoes


----------



## chaussurewhore

ysl tribute too ankle strap platforms.


----------



## fieryfashionist

My recent shoes purchases are:

In Fuschia! 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat2720733

NK pearl and lace peep-toes! 
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...der=women&group=&season=actual&seasProdID=49I


----------



## chiapet

laureenthemean said:


> Shoes by my new love, Nicholas Kirkwood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry, Msr. Louboutin!  I still love you!)






WOW these are HOT!!!!!  They look great on you!

NK just got on my radar!


----------



## chiapet

Just posted these in the Dior forum as well (excuse the cross-post) 

But I just got these two pairs of Diors.... gypsy flats and croc stamped sandals and I am in love with Dior now!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

modern vintage sandals




frye 14l campus boots


----------



## coutureddd

from the barneys warehouse sale!

ysl tribute 105 tstrap





sigerson morrison booties


----------



## plumaplomb

^ owowowowow!!!! Hot!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *chia*!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Miu Miu Calzature Donna's in suede emerald green


----------



## frzsri

These are shoes that I bought last week for DH and I.
Matte metallic gold ballet Repettos at 60% off at Pam Jenkins
Dark brown oxfords- Bally 
Brown and nude sandals- D&G


----------



## frzsri

The other two:
Black loafers with silver hardware- Gucci
JC Edin evening sandals


----------



## verka

Bianca pumps by Camper, for 70 dollars


----------



## willwork4shoes

Laureenthemean, those NK's are unbelievable!!!!  As for me, I just ordered the Lamb Tizzy's...


----------



## willwork4shoes

Whoops, also forgot, I'm waiting on these to be delivered as well...

Chanel Pink slides:





And these Roger Vivier's,


----------



## willwork4shoes

Whoops, also forgot, I'm waiting on these to be delivered as well...

Chanel Pink slides:






And these Roger Vivier's,


----------



## pinkmonique73

Zanotti 










http://i571.photobucket.com/albums/ss157/pinkmonique73/GZRed2.jpg


----------



## MissPR08

^^ *pinkmonique73* i just commented on the other thread how beautiful those are. I love the heel. congrats!


----------



## Southern-Belle

I'm in love!


----------



## BambiKino

My Vivienne Westwood Pirate Boots:





​


----------



## pinkmonique73

MissPR08 said:


> ^^ *pinkmonique73* i just commented on the other thread how beautiful those are. I love the heel. congrats!


 
Thank you!


----------



## jsc6

just bought these today


----------



## Elsie87

^^ I love those!


----------



## MissPR08

jsc6 said:


> just bought these today


----------



## lorihmatthews

Not very glamorous, but I have been dying for this Tory Burch Reva in the dark purple color. Finally snagged a pair on eBay. They're a little shopworn but this color is impossible to find, so I'm counting my blessings.


----------



## willwork4shoes

Southern-Belle said:


> I'm in love!


 

Awww, thank you Southern Belle.  I'll be sure to post pics when they arrive 

Bambikino, love those VWs

Jsc6.....gorgeous!!!!


----------



## mal

magenta suede Louboutin No Prives; on pre-sale at Niemans and I pick them up sat! Can't wait...


----------



## MissPR08

lorihmatthews said:


> Not very glamorous, but I have been dying for this Tory Burch Reva in the dark purple color. Finally snagged a pair on eBay. They're a little shopworn but this color is impossible to find, so I'm counting my blessings.



nice color! congrats..


----------



## outtacontrol

Hey Girls, this is my first time posting pics in this thread. I just recently bought these boots by Bronx. Now, I'm wondering if there too slouchy.. I had origionally bought these to go with skinny jeans. Do you girls think these look "sloppy" I need some knowledgeable opinions, so I thought I'd post here.. I'm really not sure about them now.  Opinions Please!


----------



## Pishi

I think they are super cute!  They add a nice contrast to the fitted jean.


----------



## outtacontrol

Pishi said:


> I think they are super cute! They add a nice contrast to the fitted jean.


 
Thanks Pishi!
I think your dog (or the one in your avatar) is super cute!
Thanks for the input


----------



## outtacontrol

lorihmatthews said:


> Not very glamorous, but I have been dying for this Tory Burch Reva in the dark purple color. Finally snagged a pair on eBay. They're a little shopworn but this color is impossible to find, so I'm counting my blessings.


 
LOVE these! the colour is beautiful:okay:


----------



## sumnboutme

outtacontrol said:


> Hey Girls, this is my first time posting pics in this thread. I just recently bought these boots by Bronx. Now, I'm wondering if there too slouchy.. I had origionally bought these to go with skinny jeans. Do you girls think these look "sloppy" I need some knowledgeable opinions, so I thought I'd post here.. I'm really not sure about them now.  Opinions Please!




Those boots are cute!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Finally decided on a color for my Chanel Aloha Camelia flats... pewter/gray!


----------



## outtacontrol

meggyg8r said:


> Finally decided on a color for my Chanel Aloha Camelia flats... pewter/gray!


 
those sandals!!!  & I love the colour of your polish!

*Sumnboutme* - Thank you so much ... I think they're growing on my more and more!


----------



## lantana19

I thought these would be cute for running around on the weekend and with jeans:


----------



## sugarz6

I just got my pair of Sue London ballet flats and i LOVE them. they are so comfy and cute!!!


----------



## smvida

*outtacontro*l: they look so cute on you!


----------



## meggyg8r

outtacontrol said:


> those sandals!!!  & I love the colour of your polish!
> 
> *Sumnboutme* - Thank you so much ... I think they're growing on my more and more!


 
Thank you!   The nail polish color is exactly what I've been hunting for for ages--I always found something close but not exactly what I wanted!!  It's called "watermelon" by Essie.


----------



## meggyg8r

outtacontrol said:


> Hey Girls, this is my first time posting pics in this thread. I just recently bought these boots by Bronx. Now, I'm wondering if there too slouchy.. I had origionally bought these to go with skinny jeans. Do you girls think these look "sloppy" I need some knowledgeable opinions, so I thought I'd post here.. I'm really not sure about them now. Opinions Please!


 
I don't think they are sloppy--I think they fit perfectly! They look pretty comfy too!  They do make a nice contrast with the dark jeans.  Only keep them if you are 100% sure you love them because there's always something else out there!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I got these Steve Maddens in Black


----------



## outtacontrol

meggyg8r said:


> I don't think they are sloppy--I think they fit perfectly! They look pretty comfy too! They do make a nice contrast with the dark jeans. Only keep them if you are 100% sure you love them because there's always something else out there!


 
Thanks Meggy ... you girls are sooo sweet! and have better advice than my own friends hahaha. I love this place so much  
and.. there is ALWAYS something else out there.. and something else and something else and something else.. will it ever end?? hahah I doubt it!! I am so bad when it comes to saying no to shoes/boots/sandals ush:


----------



## outtacontrol

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I got these Steve Maddens in Black
> 
> View attachment 698325


 
Love those! I'm a sucker for fringe on anything!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

outtacontrol said:


> Love those! I'm a sucker for fringe on anything!


 

I hope they're comfy!


----------



## .pursefiend.

going to get these at lunch
Sam Edelmen


----------



## nessahhh

Nine West Emmanuel Pumps in Black.







They're soooo comfy and I love the structured heel


----------



## iloveredsoles

Christian Louboutin Orlan.
Love them!


----------



## BrooklynBAP

BCBG Max Azria Ohio flats in black/chestnut.


----------



## peachbaby

CL Jo


----------



## sara999

i'm going to post these everywhere but i love them so much!!!

burberry sandals


----------



## poshchick

Oooh lovely! ^

I just got these: 

http://www.kurtgeiger.com/online-shop/74491-carvela-hyper


----------



## sara999

ooo those look fun


----------



## plumaplomb

nessahhh said:


> Nine West Emmanuel Pumps in Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're soooo comfy and I love the structured heel


 i really like these!! i'm going to go check out the colors... enjoy your new shoes!!


----------



## hindelicious

I bought these today!

www1.images.coolspotters.com/photos/30427/dC57D022b21aAb2B__profile.jpg


----------



## Fashion Doctor

sara999 said:


> i'm going to post these everywhere but i love them so much!!!
> 
> burberry sandals



I love these too!!  Perfect color combo with your purple B bag and polish!


----------



## jmakesmyday

Congrats on the new shoes.  Your purple bag is gorgeous!!  What bag is it?



sara999 said:


> i'm going to post these everywhere but i love them so much!!!
> 
> burberry sandals


----------



## jmakesmyday

I ordered these in black last week.  Trying to be practical...any suggestions on what to wear with them?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2980844...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007688&P=1


----------



## flyfab

Sergio Rossi "rainbow boots".
They are really high, but really comfortable !!!


----------



## MissPR08

beautiful purchases ladies!!!

*sara999* you should post those everywhere there HOT!


----------



## outtacontrol

jmakesmyday said:


> I ordered these in black last week. Trying to be practical...any suggestions on what to wear with them?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2980844...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007688&P=1


 
cute! I'd pair them with skinnies or tights or even a boot cut or flair loosely tucked in for a more casual look. Have fun wearing them


----------



## outtacontrol

flyfab said:


> Sergio Rossi "rainbow boots".
> They are really high, but really comfortable !!!


 
Yessss!! those are fantastic! they remind me of a BCBG dress I've been stalking.


----------



## flyfab

Really ! Do you have a picture ?


----------



## outtacontrol

flyfab said:


> Really ! Do you have a picture ?


 
It's on ebay, here's a link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:us


----------



## mistyknightwin

poshchick said:


> Oooh lovely! ^
> 
> I just got these:
> 
> http://www.kurtgeiger.com/online-shop/74491-carvela-hyper


 I lovvvveee these! Do you know where I could find them in the US?


----------



## sara999

thanks ladies!! it's called 'love me' and it's by belen echandia (www.belenechandia.com)

it's the best bag ever...my first luxury handbag and i cna't imagine a more perfect one


----------



## poshchick

mistyknightwin said:


> I lovvvveee these! Do you know where I could find them in the US?


 
There's no Kurt Keiger stores in the US unfortunately  What size are you? I think there's only 40's and 41's available in the whole of the UK



Xxx not allowed - will get you banned!


----------



## cocovalliere

I just received these Balenciaga gladiator wedges from a couple seasons ago today in the mail! They are a little snug, but I love them regardless.


----------



## outtacontrol

cocovalliere said:


> I just received these Balenciaga gladiator wedges from a couple seasons ago today in the mail! They are a little snug, but I love them regardless.


 
ooohh those are beautiful!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Not allowed! Not even in PM  this will get you both banned - NOT worth it!


----------



## jsc6

My first GZ


----------



## plumaplomb

Calvin Klein boots at the Macy's 75% off sale!!

http://www.google.com/product_url?q...1vE88pzsS_0AoAAAAAAAAAAA&gl=us&hl=en&sa=title


----------



## yellow08

Banana Republic flats (oh sooo comfy)...


----------



## Lyra

Congrats on the Balenciagas, outtacontrol - I have them in black and I love them. They are so comfy despite the height!

I finally got the original YSL Tributes!


----------



## outtacontrol

Lyra said:


> Congrats on the Balenciagas, outtacontrol - I have them in black and I love them. They are so comfy despite the height!
> 
> I finally got the original YSL Tributes!


 
those are killer!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Blue Satin Round Cap Toe Distressed Lanvin Flats!!  This blue is absolutely TDF in person--and I've been looking for some blue shoes for a while now too!! YAY!

Excuse the crappy cell phone pics but I forgot to take pics with my real camera last night!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Just got my Lamb Tizzy's, but I'm not sure if I'm keeping them.  They just don't look right against my skintone.


----------



## lilmissjenna

Lyra said:


> Congrats on the Balenciagas, outtacontrol - I have them in black and I love them. They are so comfy despite the height!
> 
> I finally got the original YSL Tributes!



absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

flyfab said:


> Sergio Rossi "rainbow boots".
> They are really high, but really comfortable !!!


 

I like these they are very unique!


----------



## M_Butterfly

willwork4shoes said:


> Just got my Lamb Tizzy's, but I'm not sure if I'm keeping them. They just don't look right against my skintone.


 Love these.. Congrats!!


----------



## outtacontrol

meggyg8r said:


> Blue Satin Round Cap Toe Distressed Lanvin Flats!! This blue is absolutely TDF in person--and I've been looking for some blue shoes for a while now too!! YAY!
> 
> Excuse the crappy cell phone pics but I forgot to take pics with my real camera last night!


 
ooohhhh meggy! those are goegeous!!! mee wanteee!


----------



## meggyg8r

outtacontrol said:


> ooohhhh meggy! those are goegeous!!! mee wanteee!



hehe thank you! I loooooooove them!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Thanks M_butterfly  I might be exchanging them though for black, they just look off on my skintone?


----------



## Swanky

Ladies, you may NOT buy items for other members, it WILL get you banned.  It's very sweet, but not allowed.


----------



## Pishi

Just bought my first pair of Marni flats of Ebay for $89! They are so fabulous and comfy. Patent purple.


----------



## dumdumsun

Hello~~~
I'm very excited to introduce my 2 new pairs of shoes I got today @ Saks~~ oh my, I'm in shoe heaven!


----------



## plumaplomb

willwork4shoes said:


> Just got my Lamb Tizzy's, but I'm not sure if I'm keeping them. They just don't look right against my skintone.


did you end up keeping these? model them for us and we'll tell you if it clashes with your skintone!! i bet it looks wonderful....


----------



## shop2drop1

dumdumsun said:


> Hello~~~
> I'm very excited to introduce my 2 new pairs of shoes I got today @ Saks~~ oh my, I'm in shoe heaven!


 

Both are beautiful, but I would love to know what brand the silver jeweled flats are.....those are amazing!   TIA!


----------



## dumdumsun

shop2drop1 said:


> Both are beautiful, but I would love to know what brand the silver jeweled flats are.....those are amazing! TIA!


 

Both are Miu Miu~


----------



## iluvshopin

Just because I needed them so bad and they were such a good deal!!!
I am beyond excited.


Dior 61 platform


----------



## Pishi

^^very pretty!  I've eyed those for a long time, just never took the plunge.


----------



## agart245

I just bought my first pair of sneakers in a longggggg time:


----------



## flyfab

Too much beautiful shoes for my eyes 



outtacontrol said:


> It's on ebay, here's a link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110359583555&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:us


 
Outtacontrol did you get the dress ? It's lovely


----------



## Clumpy Dumpy

Frye Hannah Pump


----------



## sara999

Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Mary Janes (original heel height - black patent), £332, YSL boutique on Sloane Ave


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^those are hot!


----------



## loverundercover

Nine West Heech 








Michael Kors Penelope Strap


----------



## dreamdoll

CL black altadamas in pony hair, and my zara Balmain lookalikes...


----------



## plumaplomb

i have those heech sandals!! i can't wait to rock them this year!!


----------



## loverundercover

^ Ooh are they comfy? I'm waiting for them to come in the mail


----------



## pursewatch

loverundercover said:


> Nine West Heech



That is hot! I love wedges.


----------



## Nieners

Purple suede CL Declics 120mm


----------



## pchan2802

loverundercover said:


> Nine West Heech
> 
> 
> We're twins.Love these wedges .


----------



## alisonucla

I just got these!  They look less chunky in real life!  

http://www.jimmychoo.com/pws/ProductDetails.ice?ProductID=75131&colour=Nude


----------



## flyfab

The Nine West wedges are hot !!!!


----------



## shesnochill

that reminds me, I should take my black Nine West Heechs out


----------



## pursewatch

A pair of wedges from Via Spiga.


----------



## leothelnss

Satin & leather sneakers from Yoox for $35!
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&YOOX=100%25&dept=women&tskay=3FD17CD7&rr=1&cod10=44120803&sts=sr_women80


----------



## plumaplomb

loverundercover said:


> ^ Ooh are they comfy? I'm waiting for them to come in the mail


they are soooo comfortable. you will not be disappointed by the quality and look!! enjoy!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Went slightly overboard this month (only in the DH's opinion...!!), but you're looking at one happy gal....

For Spring/Summer:


*1) Jimmy Choo Samoas!! *









*2. Givenchy Fuchsia Cut-Out Booties *








For Autumn/Winter:


*3. Yves Saint Laurent Mesh Boots *







Thank you so much for letting me share!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

do you have any modeling pics of those YSL mesh boots?? I've been wondering how they look on!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Not yet, but I'll try to post some soon


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Accessorize*me said:


> Went slightly overboard this month (only in the DH's opinion...!!), but you're looking at one happy gal....
> 
> For Spring/Summer:
> 
> 
> *1) Jimmy Choo Samoas!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Givenchy Fuchsia Cut-Out Booties *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Autumn/Winter:
> 
> 
> *3. Yves Saint Laurent Mesh Boots *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share!!!


 

I love the first two pairs!!! Those boots are interesting I dont know if I could pull them off!


----------



## plumaplomb

wow i LOVE those samoas!! i am itching for summer just looking at them. i bet they would be so flattering with a hot tan.


----------



## Pishi

Those Samoas are on my to-do list!  I love them!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Love the Samoas- especially in that color! They're so fun and summery!


----------



## St3phY

Just got myself a pair of boots and sandals from Chinese Laundry. Saw the sandals today at Macy's and as soon as I tried them on, I just *had* to have it  

Bought them at piperlime since the boots are on final sale and used $15 off for the sandals haha


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

St3phY said:


> Just got myself a pair of boots and sandals from Chinese Laundry. Saw the sandals today at Macy's and as soon as I tried them on, I just *had* to have it
> 
> Bought them at piperlime since the boots are on final sale and used $15 off for the sandals haha


 

Nice! I like them both!


----------



## orchidsuns

I ordered these Dolce Vita cage heels on sale. Hope they fit.


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thank you for your kind compliments *Fabulousity, Plumaplomb, Pishi* and *My Purse Addiction*!!


----------



## ilovemylilo

Love the JC Samoas!!!
Modelling pics please ~


----------



## shesnochill

orchidsuns said:


> I ordered these Dolce Vita cage heels on sale. Hope they fit.



I want these so bad but they don't have it in 6.5 EVER


----------



## MissPR08

Accessorize*me said:


> Went slightly overboard this month (only in the DH's opinion...!!), but you're looking at one happy gal....
> 
> For Spring/Summer:
> 
> 
> *1) Jimmy Choo Samoas!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new babies!!!
> 
> I love your jimmy choo's. We r shoe twins!!!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

THANK YOU!! I love them!....You have great taste! LOLS!


----------



## MissPR08

thank you! ^^^


----------



## Ilgin

purchased these Margielas yesterday


----------



## Chins4

CL Red Patent HPs 





And JC Prize Sandals - still undecided on these.............


----------



## Papillon

Chins4 said:


> CL Red Patent HPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And JC Prize Sandals - still undecided on these.............


 
Chins!  ZOMG  I am dying over your HPs! They look sooooo sexy on you!  One of the best impulse buys ever! 

The JCs are awesome & quite hot! They look really, really good & are perfect for SS.  Hmmm, I may have to revisit Choos again.


----------



## sara999

Ilgin said:


> purchased these Margielas yesterday


oh i'm so jealous!!!!! i purchased these in the calf length version and they were too tight on my legs so i had to return them, i was devastated


----------



## ColdSteel

I've been very good lately - saving my money, eschewing trips to thrift town for a cheap thrill and starbucks even if I'm dead tired at the end of the day and I had the money for these. I cannot wait til they get here - I went up a half size from my normal, as I usually do with patent flats.





now I'll have some black flats with rubber soles!


----------



## naturale

Ilgin said:


> purchased these Margielas yesterday



I love these...where did you get them?


----------



## flower71

i've been good these days but i just grabbed a pair of MiuMiu booties lately, in black...havent worn em yet, but cant wait!
will try to post a pic!


----------



## Ilgin

naturale said:


> I love these...where did you get them?


 
Thank you, naturale, I got them from ebay, from a powerseller in Germany


----------



## .jourdyn.

I just bought these this morning, so I'm now patiently waiting for the delivery guy to come!

Kenneth Cole New York Clean Cut:


----------



## plumaplomb

^those are really cute flats!! I love flats in popofcolors for the spring... last year i had navy blue with yellow polka dot flats from bcbg. i'm still looking for the perfect pair this year!!


----------



## .jourdyn.

plumaplomb said:


> ^those are really cute flats!! I love flats in popofcolors for the spring... last year i had navy blue with yellow polka dot flats from bcbg. i'm still looking for the perfect pair this year!!


 
Thanks plumaplomb! I totally agree, I love very bright and colorful flats as well! I am liking the sound of those navy blue w/yellow polka dots(maybe I will search for a pair like those next). Good luck in your search for the perfect pair!!! 

You will have to keep my informed with what you find!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Oooh I love those flats!!! The colors are so fun!


----------



## .jourdyn.

^^Thanks *My Purse Addiction*! That's exactly why I bought them, because they are indeed fun! They also had them in a blue color, but I always tend to lean towards the pinks!


----------



## $hopstoomuch

.jourdyn. said:


> I just bought these this morning, so I'm now patiently waiting for the delivery guy to come!
> 
> Kenneth Cole New York Clean Cut:



I was *this* close to buying a pair of those this morning, but have so much trouble with flats, thought I'd better not. They are pretty though!

I finally bought the L.A.M.B. Nayuta yesterday when the price finally got around to what I feel comfortable paying for a trendy shoe:


----------



## islandcouture

latest shoe purchase... just had to have them.


----------



## .jourdyn.

$hopstoomuch said:


> I was *this* close to buying a pair of those this morning, but have so much trouble with flats, thought I'd better not. They are pretty though!
> 
> I finally bought the L.A.M.B. Nayuta yesterday when the price finally got around to what I feel comfortable paying for a trendy shoe:


 

Thanks! I am really liking your new ones, I like the design of them!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Love these Margielas!! I want a pair too!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

islandcouture said:


> latest shoe purchase... just had to have them.


 

My Shoe Twin, those Hangisis are amazing!! You won't regret it!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Love all the shoes posted here....Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## dumdumsun

chanel jelly thongs are my latest purchase~~


----------



## St3phY

dumdumsun said:


> chanel jelly thongs are my latest purchase~~



So adorably cute!!!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

bloch city roll up flats in silver


----------



## Pishi

I just ordered these two from mytheresa. They will be my first run at Pedro Garcia. I tried the brown pair on at NM, and I was amazed at how light and comfortable they were. The blue ones were an impulse buy because they were on super sale, and I was looking for another comfyish summer shoe.


----------



## MissPR08

g*reat purchases everyone! *

*$hopstoomuch* I love your new lamb's. SEXY!


----------



## lark_lulu

Marni, Mary Jane, high heel in navy. http://www.bluefly.com/Marni-night-blue-rubber-buckle-strap-pumps/SEARCH/301838701/detail.fly

Ann Demeulemeester, runway black lace-up booties. http://www.monamoore.com/products.php?g=1207&h=Ann%20Demeulemeester%20Shoes


----------



## smvida

Ilgin said:


> purchased these Margielas yesterday


ooh those are pretty!


----------



## smvida

ColdSteel said:


> I've been very good lately - saving my money, eschewing trips to thrift town for a cheap thrill and starbucks even if I'm dead tired at the end of the day and I had the money for these. I cannot wait til they get here - I went up a half size from my normal, as I usually do with patent flats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I'll have some black flats with rubber soles!


ooh congrats!  i love my croc revas because they go well with almost everything! (i also went a half size up for comfort)


----------



## Bitten

Givenchy black suede quilted strappy sandals - LOVE THEM!!


----------



## superstar

COACH Pasarella Glitter PVC sandals in smoke, clear and pink.


----------



## bethni

new shoes i got yesterday and the day before yesterday!!!! lovelovelove! haha
from Prada and Steve Madden!
Gonna buy more Maddens next month


----------



## lilflobowl

such pretty summer shoes!



superstar said:


> COACH Pasarella Glitter PVC sandals in smoke, clear and pink.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*Marc Jacobs*


----------



## MissPR08

*
Ladies great purchases*!! 




superstar said:


> COACH Pasarella Glitter PVC sandals in smoke, clear and pink.



Superstar! those are so pretty,  I need me a pair now!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *Marc Jacobs*


 
love those! They just scream spring/summer to me!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Adorable shoes!


----------



## plumaplomb

love those MJs!! are they comfortable? the MJs I've come across are soooo not.


----------



## thoang0705

Joie dream boots


----------



## sara999

($279!)


----------



## Ilgin

sara999 said:


> ($279!)


 
Ohh myy this is gorgeous


----------



## pinkmonique73

superstar said:


> COACH Pasarella Glitter PVC sandals in smoke, clear and pink.


 
I saw these at Nordy's I didn't know they came in the darker color..TOOOOOOO CUTE!!


----------



## BagsR4Me

D&G Eel Pumps


----------



## fieryfashionist

I had a GC and bought orange patent Lanvin flats (from BG) and the Tributes in luggage from NM:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t%3Dysl%26_requestid%3D34755%26N%3D4294966940

I'm on a shopping ban, but a GC (and I'll get a $100 shoe GC from NM for the YSL purchase even after using a GC) kinda doesn't count haha.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My new L.A.M.B. Sunny Gladiator flats arrived today!


----------



## sara999

Ilgin said:


> Ohh myy this is gorgeous


thank you! they are also margiela, just a different version of the one that goes across your whole foot. i bought the knee length ones and had to return them because of my calves (boots wouldn't come over my calves!) and to find the bootie version for so cheap is so pleasing!


----------



## brigadeiro

* Sara999*! I've been dreaming of those Margielas forever! Great buy! Where did you find them at such a great price?

My latest buy (finally tracked these)  Dries Van Noten patent grey wedge sneakers:


----------



## NoraV

I just bought my very first CLs to celebrate my birthday on April 8th and graduating from college in June...I was also in Paris with my boyfriend, so it was an all-around very special purchase. I got the Hyper Prives in black kidskin at the Rue St. Honore boutique!


----------



## Blueberry12

Pedro Garcia Python heels:


----------



## lorihmatthews

One work/practical pair, one wow pair. 

*Christian Louboutin Le Mer Patent Chic in Beige:*






*Manolo Blahnik Campari in Red Patent:*


----------



## sara999

brigadeiro said:


> * Sara999*! I've been dreaming of those Margielas forever! Great buy! Where did you find them at such a great price?


ebay!!! i talked the seller down from $299 to $279 and she is doing 2 day shiopping for $28! i'm in LOVE WITH HER! i just chanced searching margiela in the bay (and i never do) and there they were. they're going to be too big but i don't care...they're worth it


the only wedges i would EVER wear


----------



## yourhighness

very comfortable shoes, love them


----------



## galligator

My 1st *real* exotics. Got a super steal with them being an older style & needing a little reptile conditioner/TLC.  New/unworn but from 2005 season. 

But, I only got to try them on for just a minute for size. Hubby is keeping them in his closet until my B-day in a couple of months. Love the Emerald color, too, matches my birthstone. The green color is what really hooked me.

Cesare Paciotti python pumps.












And I love the dagger medallion on the sole.


----------



## sara999

stunning! i love paciotti! trying to negotiate getting my first pair but having trouble with the london boutique getting my shoe from italy


----------



## suetje

Not really from now.. but from s/s 2008... the Balenciaga gladiator wedges...found on ebay for 339 dollar..
on the way to meeeeeee


----------



## plumaplomb

^ I love them!! I have the Nine West knockoffs lol.


----------



## sara999

plumaplomb said:


> ^ I love them!! I have the Nine West knockoffs lol.


yeah i bought the knockoffs without realising they were knockoffs. wish i had the originals instead!


----------



## NoraV

suetje said:


> Not really from now.. but from s/s 2008... the Balenciaga gladiator wedges...found on ebay for 339 dollar..
> on the way to meeeeeee



I'm not usually into wedges, but I love these! Great find!


----------



## suetje

NoraV said:


> I'm not usually into wedges, but I love these! Great find!



Thank you.. I hope they fit.
There are also other similar wedges like the balenciaga..:
-Nine west heech
-Ralph Lauren beth


I could choose between RL ($149) and Balenciaga ($339) on ebay.. but I adore balenciaga more.. and they differ not that really much.


----------



## naturale

loverundercover said:


> Nine West Heech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Penelope Strap



I love the Nine West Heech...where did u get them?


----------



## suetje

naturale said:


> I love the Nine West Heech...where did u get them?




there are some NW Heech on Ebay


----------



## suetje

plumaplomb: Sorry just read your comment, thank you


----------



## dbeth

Whitley,
LOVE those red MJ's!!


I lucked out on these a few days ago at Nordstrom Rack for only $250!!   Balenciaga navy suede booties!


----------



## Prosperity

A pair of Burberry satin flats in silver


----------



## Nieners

New CLS...


----------



## Bagnista

*Givenchy's











Steven's





Giuseppe's










...another Giuseppe





Nicholas Kirkwood









*


----------



## sara999

all gorgeous bagnista!


----------



## MickMick

Bagnista, I love those Givenchys!

The absolute last pair of shoes that I purchased were the J. Crew Martine satin sandals.  They are actually purple, but they photograph blue.


----------



## Accessorize*me

WOWWWEEE!!! STUNNING choices *Bagnista*!


----------



## dbeth

Here are the Balenciaga's I just bought. I had moved the photo to a different album and it deleted it.

Navy Suede booties







Neiners---GORGEOUS CL!! Love them!

Bagnista--Love those Nicholas Kirkwoods--so unique.


----------



## .jourdyn.

*dbeth: *I like your Balenciaga's, they are super cute!  
I am currently in the search of a cute/good pair of booties!


----------



## dbeth

.jourdyn. said:


> *dbeth: *I like your Balenciaga's, they are super cute!
> I am currently in the search of a cute/good pair of booties!


 

Thanks! I havn't worn them yet. I think I need to have a cobbler stretch them a bit. Have you seen the 'Nitty' by Guess marciano? Those are my favorite. Soooo comfortable for a high heel. I have the cognac suede. Heres a photo: ( they come in black leather too). I think Smartbargains.com may have them as well. 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2994776...-5619-DE11-B0EA-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## dbeth

MickMick--

I love satin shoes, so sexy! Great style.


----------



## .jourdyn.

dbeth said:


> Thanks! I havn't worn them yet. I think I need to have a cobbler stretch them a bit. Have you seen the 'Nitty' by Guess marciano? Those are my favorite. Soooo comfortable for a high heel. I have the cognac suede. Heres a photo: ( they come in black leather too). I think Smartbargains.com may have them as well.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2994776...-5619-DE11-B0EA-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA


 

No, I hadn't seen those before. They aren't bad looking at all. Too bad they don't have my size those because that's a really good price.


----------



## plumaplomb

Nieners said:


> New CLS...


Wow these are stunning!! Would love to see modeling pics. What are they called by teh way? Do they make them in nude?


----------



## Nieners

plumaplomb said:


> Wow these are stunning!! Would love to see modeling pics. What are they called by teh way? Do they make them in nude?



Thanks 
No modeling pics yet, but they're coming soon!
They're the Mouche zeppa's and they come in nude/pale pink, which you can see in this thread. I was so lucky to find them, they are pretty HTF


----------



## dbeth

Omg, that CL thread is killing me! I need to stop looking.   ( as I go sneak off again to drool and dream   )


----------



## plumaplomb

wow i think i like your black ones and the navy blue ones better than the pink/nude... they really take my breath away!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Nieners said:


> New CLS...


 
Very Very nice!


----------



## jsc6

i bought these ysl tribute platforn slingbacks on saturday

http://blog.theshoegoddess.com/edysltributeslingback.jpg

i am in awee of them


----------



## sara999

love the colour!


----------



## miSsxhuStLer

I bought these yesterday and I love them: 

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=318617&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## dbeth

jsc6 said:


> i bought these ysl tribute platforn slingbacks on saturday
> 
> http://blog.theshoegoddess.com/edysltributeslingback.jpg
> 
> i am in awee of them


 

Love those! And the color is beautiful!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Simple pair of Hugo Boss off white sandals. Hope they don't get too dirty after summer is over...lol...


----------



## superstar

MissPR08 said:


> *Ladies great purchases*!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superstar! those are so pretty, I need me a pair now!!


 
You should get them, they are very comfy.


----------



## superstar

pinkmonique73 said:


> I saw these at Nordy's I didn't know they came in the darker color..TOOOOOOO CUTE!!


 

Me too and Nordy's also carries them in a bright green and orange and I can't stop thinking about the orange ones, I think I will need 4 pairs in this style.


----------



## KittyKat65

Zanotti Gladiators from Barneys

http://www.barneys.com/Gladiator Sandal/156705593,default,pd.html


----------



## vlore

Flip flops for summer  Tory Burch makes the cutest ones!


----------



## mcieszk

I have two, within one day, lol

Manolo Blahnik Santazi & YSL platform sandals 
Both = Love.












Let me know what you think!


----------



## Blueberry12

CL Glittart Ron Rons:


----------



## KittyKat65

Here are the Zanotti's that arrived today


----------



## .jourdyn.

*mcieszk: *I'm really like the colors of the Manolos. 

*Blueberry12: *Your CL's are gorgeous!


----------



## shoppingisme

kors rain boots on sale for $25


----------



## Blueberry12

.jourdyn. said:


> *Blueberry12: *Your CL's are gorgeous!


 


Thanx.


----------



## mcieszk

Thanks!



.jourdyn. said:


> *mcieszk: *I'm really like the colors of the Manolos.
> 
> *Blueberry12: *Your CL's are gorgeous!


----------



## KittyKat65

Wow!  Tough crowd.  Guess I should have bought Louboutins.


----------



## plumaplomb

^ I like em kittykat!! Personally I think Zanottis are hotter....


----------



## k*d

I've been naughty.

Got these from Tender.


----------



## xlana

I got these heels for a steal!! I'm going to wear them with my black matte lame leggings! Hopefully they'll be comfortable!


----------



## HeyItsRobin

OMG those Zanotti gladiators are like the sweetest ones i have ever seen!  I love them!  Where did you get them?


----------



## KittyKat65

^^^

Thanks Plum and Robin   Barneys has them.  They come in black, white, pink and gold.  I loved them last year and didn't buy them and was kicking myself.  I looked at hundreds of Gladiators and these were just the cutest ones, so I took the plunge.


----------



## chanel_lovver

All in the last two weeks from ebay:  Brian Atwood, Jimmy Choo pumps and sandals.  Sooo excited!!!







thumb19.webshots.net/t/73/173/2/30/81/2059230810101924359FlsFne_th.jpg
thumb19.webshots.net/t/62/662/9/20/48/2707920480101924359LbwHES_th.jpg


----------



## chanel_lovver

oops, here we go


----------



## smvida

GhstDreamer said:


> Simple pair of Hugo Boss off white sandals. Hope they don't get too dirty after summer is over...lol...


nice and classy, *Ghst*!


----------



## Pishi

Manolo Blahnik Blixa pumps in brown...


----------



## memete

Cute pair of Celine mocassins, in a light greenish blue.


----------



## laureenthemean

Nicholas Kirkwood shoes!


----------



## Pishi

^^very pretty!


----------



## superstar

I think I want overborad with Tory Burch. I got 9 pais of flats and sandals during the Bloomies sale. I will post pics as soon as I get them all.


----------



## indi3r4

chloe prince boots for 80% off!!


----------



## KittyKat65

Pishi said:


> Manolo Blahnik Blixa pumps in brown...


I have these in navy and they are so simple, classic and stylish at the same time.  Love 'em.


----------



## KittyKat65

Laureen, those shoes are so pretty and look like a great calf workout


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *Pishi* and *Kitty*!  Haha, I just happen to have big calves already!


----------



## KittyKat65

laureenthemean said:


> Thank you *Pishi* and *Kitty*!  Haha, I just happen to have big calves already!


Oh, no!  I didn't mean to infer you have big calves, just that that height would be a great workout!  Kinda like a stairmaster.


----------



## laureenthemean

KittyKat65 said:


> Oh, no!  I didn't mean to infer you have big calves, just that that height would be a great workout!  Kinda like a stairmaster.



Oh, I didn't take offense or anything, but I see what you mean, haha!


----------



## MissPR08

woooooooooow amazing purchases everyone. 

*Laureenthemean* I loooove your new NY's. Stunning!

these are my recent purchases
Jimmy Choo 








Gucci fringe sandal


----------



## MissPR08

I just wore this out today and i am in love
Jimmy Choo cut out ankle bootie

the actual color is the one to the left. I think the glare of the mirrior changed the color. or maybe the flash of the camera  
thank you for letting me share!


----------



## smvida

^^*MissPR08* -ooh those look pretty on you!


----------



## dragonflyjc

MissPR08 said:


> I just wore this out today and i am in love
> Jimmy Choo cut out ankle bootie
> 
> the actual color is the one to the left. I think the glare of the mirrior changed the color. or maybe the flash of the camera
> thank you for letting me share!



 Oh my gosh..you rock these so well! They are gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Wow, those Jimmy Choo booties are adorable!~


----------



## laureenthemean

Great purchases, *MissPR*!  All very unique and fun.  And thank you!


----------



## Pishi

MissPR, that green looks fabulous on you.


----------



## arireyes

miu miu boots for $79 at the Rack!


----------



## MissPR08

*thank you ladies for all your sweet comments!*


----------



## BagsR4Me

MissPR08 said:


> woooooooooow amazing purchases everyone.
> 
> *Laureenthemean* I loooove your new NY's. Stunning!
> 
> these are my recent purchases
> Jimmy Choo



MissPR--these JCs are so freakin' HOT! It's funny because I don't usually like this style, but you are working them girl!!! Do you mind me asking the style name and where you got them from? I think I might seriously need those....


----------



## lovemysavior

These for $60 at Nordstrom Rack


----------



## vlore

*MissPR* you have great taste in shoes and in clothes...I am still drooling over a jumpsuit outfit u posted on another thread!!! Congrats on both purchases. 
PS- the JC are my favs!!!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Nieners said:


> New CLS...


 ^These are adorable


----------



## MissPR08

BagsR4Me said:


> MissPR--these JCs are so freakin' HOT! It's funny because I don't usually like this style, but you are working them girl!!! Do you mind me asking the style name and where you got them from? I think I might seriously need those....



thank you  I got them at saks.com. the boxes are at BF house sorry, but if you go into the site I am sure you can get all that information. good luck


----------



## MissPR08

vlore said:


> *MissPR* you have great taste in shoes and in clothes...I am still drooling over a jumpsuit outfit u posted on another thread!!! Congrats on both purchases.
> PS- the JC are my favs!!!



 aw, thank you sweetie   ha ha the jumpsuit!!! I love it!


----------



## MissPR08

arireyes said:


> miu miu boots for $79 at the Rack!



wow what a great bargain! congrats!


----------



## naad

KittyKat65 said:


> Here are the Zanotti's that arrived today


Oooh. Those look super nice!  I want them.  

Also, your cat tattoo is really cool!


----------



## KittyKat65

MissPR, all of your new purchases are drool-worthy. I would never in a million years have given those Choo booties a second glance, but they look so breathtaking on you that my opinion on booties has changed.  My favorites are the green & black Choos which suit your skin tone so perfectly.


----------



## KittyKat65

naad said:


> Oooh. Those look super nice!  I want them.
> 
> Also, your cat tattoo is really cool!


Aww, thanks!  My cat tattoo is by an artist named Shag, who does tiki/60s/lounge art.


----------



## .jourdyn.

arireyes said:


> miu miu boots for $79 at the Rack!


 
I am really loving these!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*MissPR08*, you have the most stunning shoes!!! CONGRATS...I love the Booties, you look so sexy in them!!
Do add those in the Jimmy Choo thread too, then we have all the eye candy in one place!!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ thank you doll   I will add them soon. I will make time this weekend to snap a family photo. I think i may have some older styles not sure.


----------



## MissPR08

KittyKat65 said:


> MissPR, all of your new purchases are drool-worthy. I would never in a million years have given those Choo booties a second glance, but they look so breathtaking on you that my opinion on booties has changed.  My favorites are the green & black Choos which suit your skin tone so perfectly.



thank you very much. that's so sweet of you to say.  I have to say that when i first saw the booties i was a little unsure. I still went ahead and ordered them.  I am so glad I did, they are on my top five faves now


----------



## dbeth

MissPR08 said:


> woooooooooow amazing purchases everyone.
> 
> *Laureenthemean* I loooove your new NY's. Stunning!
> 
> these are my recent purchases
> Jimmy Choo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci fringe sandal


 

NICE!!!  I saw those Jimmy's at Nordtrom when I tried the orange Samoa's on. I loved them, very different!   I also love your Gucci fringe shoes----so cute!


----------



## dbeth

MissPR08 said:


> I just wore this out today and i am in love
> Jimmy Choo cut out ankle bootie
> 
> the actual color is the one to the left. I think the glare of the mirrior changed the color. or maybe the flash of the camera
> thank you for letting me share!


 

Oh wow! Love these too. Grey is one of my favorite colors. Ok, I am getting hooked on Jimmy's. This has to stop!


----------



## dbeth

arireyes said:


> miu miu boots for $79 at the Rack!


 

Great bargain!  And they are really cute!  I saw some Miu Miu & Prada boots at Nordstrom Rack too recently.


----------



## dbeth

mcieszk said:


> I have two, within one day, lol
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Santazi & YSL platform sandals
> Both = Love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think!


 

Oooo, loving those MB. Very nice! I love the detailing around the ankle.


----------



## MissPR08

dbeth said:


> NICE!!!  I saw those Jimmy's at Nordtrom when I tried the orange Samoa's on. I loved them, very different!   I also love your Gucci fringe shoes----so cute!



thank you!!  

BTW, did you get the samoa's?


----------



## jsc6

sorry for the crappy quality of the pictures


----------



## lorihmatthews

Just ordered these Marc by Marc Jacobs flats from Zappos, I think they're hiarious! I saw them in Macy's and had to get them but they were out of my size. Can't wait until they arrive in the mail!


----------



## dbeth

MissPR08 said:


> thank you!!
> 
> BTW, did you get the samoa's?


 

No, but I wanted to so bad! I told the sa to let me know when they go on sale.  I think I may add it to my HG list!  I absolutely love them!


----------



## MissPR08

jsc6 said:


> sorry for the crappy quality of the pictures



congrats on your new YSL's, hooooot!


----------



## MissPR08

dbeth said:


> No, but I wanted to so bad! I told the sa to let me know when they go on sale.  I think I may add it to my HG list!  I absolutely love them!



I love them too.!  post pics in the JC thread when you get yours!


----------



## pinkmonique73

jsc6 said:


> sorry for the crappy quality of the pictures


 
OMG Where did you get the second pair BB??? I have been looking for them. TIA!


----------



## luciabugia

Diego Dolcini limited edition for Scholl patent leather clog (about $ 420 after conversion)


----------



## willwork4shoes

I'm so excited, I have finally won a pair of Burberry Prorsum's Studded Sandals!!!!  I'll make sure I take pics as soon as I receive them!


----------



## .jourdyn.

^^Ooo...congrats, those are hott shoes!


----------



## plumaplomb

Wow!! I remember those!! Congrats!!


----------



## meggyg8r

I just picked these up in Las Vegas!


----------



## CoachGirl12

willwork4shoes said:


> I'm so excited, I have finally won a pair of Burberry Prorsum's Studded Sandals!!!!  I'll make sure I take pics as soon as I receive them!


Wow, stunning!! Love them!!


----------



## sweet-n-sour

These Frye boots. They are the perfect black boots for me.


----------



## sara999

OMG i am SO JEALOUS of your burberry's!!!! what's teh sizing like on them? i went up a 1/2 size on my criss cross sandals but i'm not sure if that will be true for all....


----------



## sara999

omg! i just bought tehse burberrys:


----------



## willwork4shoes

sara999 said:


> OMG i am SO JEALOUS of your burberry's!!!! what's teh sizing like on them? i went up a 1/2 size on my criss cross sandals but i'm not sure if that will be true for all....


 
I'll let you know as soon as I get them.  I don't have any Burberry's (these will be my first pair)  I was able to get them close to my regular size, they are are 1/2 a size up so I'm hoping that they run small too.  Either way, even if they're big, I'll make them work


----------



## willwork4shoes

sara999 said:


> omg! i just bought tehse burberrys:


 

Sara, do you have these IRL yet?  I'm wondering how they fit?  If they're TTS or if they run small?


----------



## marinachkaa

I got these at the Bloomies private sale for $234.. and they are my first pair and i love themmmmm...


----------



## luciabugia

^^ Those wedges are hot!  Are they comfy?  I'm getting Loubou's Almeria wedges soon!  Wedges are soooo in this Spring!


----------



## sara999

ohhh i love your wedges!!

willworkforshoes - i do NOT have them yet, i should get thme by next week (international shipping). i went 1/2 size up since my criss cross sandals are a 1/2 size up. plus i figure they are booties and i will be wearing socks with them so if they are a bit loose i can just buy thicker ankle socks.

i totally accidentally purchased them t! i saw them and made an offer ($299) and the seller accepted instantly! i thought i'd get rejected so i didn't think about actually buying them...oops! but i LOVE them and they're timeless so i don't care!


----------



## willwork4shoes

I can't wait to see them Sara!!!!  Mine coming internationally too, so I hope that the postal systems are on the ball for both of us


----------



## sara999

yay! the seller shipped them this morning! already! i think i loveher....she ships within 1 day of cleared payment!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Awesome!!!  I hope that mine is that on the ball as well!


----------



## dbeth

marinachkaa said:


> I got these at the Bloomies private sale for $234.. and they are my first pair and i love themmmmm...


 

LOVE those!!!!  And they look fab on you!

I like Burberry shoes, but I just don't find them comfortable.   Too narrow.  It's a bummer because they have cute shoes.


----------



## marinachkaa

Thank you Luciabugia i dont know yet i havent worn them outside its been raining in nyc like nonstop 
THanks Debeth  i have never own a pair of burberry shoes but now your scaring me lol.. because i have wide feet but you know theyre pretty wide, so well see ill let u know as soon as i try them out ... ( i really hope theyre comfy)


----------



## coutureddd

steve madden quickk wedges. they were $50 i couldnt resist


----------



## sara999

i own one pair of burberry shoes and i love them. they're not uncomfortable at all. i feel a bit wobbly in them....but i'm a bit of a wobbly on heels person sadly (despite wearing them all the time!). my feet are average width, maybe a touch on the narrow side and i have no qualms with my B's! just wait until you get them before you start worrying!!!


----------



## marinachkaa

thanks sara.. i did get them i just havent worn them outside yet.. i really want to already lol.. they look comfy and dont bother me at all when im walking around the house in them.. my 5m old daughter was sitting in her chair and i put them on when i got up i was like 5inches taller and im tall, she was looking at me like who the heck are u? just staring for 5minutes or so lol


----------



## dbeth

coutureddd said:


> steve madden quickk wedges. they were $50 i couldnt resist


 

Very cute! Perfect for summer. You look great in them and I like the pink toenail polish!


----------



## nessahhh

Just got these awesome studded heels from ebay!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I have bought 5 pairs from DSW in the last week, one from the store and 4 from the online sale!  The brings the grand total to about 9 pairs in the last week and a half.  Yikes...


----------



## Chanel1900

I JUST GOT MY FIRST PAIR OF CLs!!!!!

Ahh I am so excited...I got them on bluefly for like 382 (40% off)...they are black patent leather round toe slingbacks...will post a pic when they arrive


----------



## Chins4

Gucci Corset Sandals


----------



## Accessorize*me

Chins4, your corset Guccis look AMAZING!! THe colour is simply beautiful!!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Accessorize - I just need to try and stretch the satin over the vamp - it's too tight at the moment. Visiting the cobbler tomorrow to beg for help - keep 'em crossed for me!


----------



## SisiEko

Here are some newbies:


	

		
			
		

		
	
MICHAEL KORS Parker Platform Booties



	

		
			
		

		
	
Marc by Marc Jacobs Red Patent Pump



	

		
			
		

		
	
Z by Sergio Zelcer Wane Tortoise Patent Bootie

Can't wait do take some pairing pics


----------



## vlore

Got a great deal on these *Theory *pumps @ Gilt so I got them in nude & pale grey


----------



## babyjae87

i just bought these Matiko shoes from revolve with 20% off... hope they fit/look good on me ^.^


----------



## gre8dane

Not a 'recent' purchase. Getting around to posting now since taking pictures - Giuseppe Zanotti:


----------



## gre8dane

These are my new babies - LV Patent Spicy Sandal:


----------



## laureenthemean

Blue metallic Pin-up with 100mm heel (first two pics taken by *JetSetGo!*):


----------



## meggyg8r

*gr8dane* great new purchases! I love the GZs and those LVs are so unusually stunning!  I really love them.

*Laureen* you know I love those pinups...


----------



## Elsie87

Prada sandals:


----------



## cookie03

marinachkaa said:


> I got these at the Bloomies private sale for $234.. and they are my first pair and i love themmmmm...


i saw those on the bloomies site, they look great on you! i just bought a pair of wedges for spring too but im afraid to go as high as the burberry pair... too self-conscious of looking too tall =\


----------



## MissPR08

*elsie* I love the color of your new prada's.. they go so well with your chanel bag!! 

*laurenthemean* CL=.... BTW you have amazing legs! 

*gre8dane*... I need to borrow your shoes to go with my new bluebird! lol... stunning!!!

*Vlore *  i love the nude one pair. very pretty...I have yoyo's that color. and i wear them the most. 

*SISI* I love your booties! congrats! i would love to see modeling pics of those


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Aw you're too sweet! 

Thanks *meggy*!


----------



## MissPR08

here is a pic of my newest babies!


----------



## keywi100

Charles David Starlite sandal. I was looking for something casual yet a little dressy.


----------



## minami

Chanel patent beige pumps


----------



## minami

Prada grey platform pumps


----------



## Stinas

Chins4 said:


> Gucci Corset Sandals


you dont know how bad I need these in my life!!!!  
Stunning...just stunning!


----------



## ms piggy

Thanks to a sweet friend (who owned this style in another colour/skin), I succumbed to an exciting purchase in a loooooong time. It stands out in my collection of classic (read boring LOL) pumps and heels. Presenting my new buy of Givenchy black lace booties!!  

I  the edgy yet feminine look!! So sexy!!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Got these today at an unbelievable price.


----------



## MissPR08

ms piggy said:


> Thanks to a sweet friend (who owned this style in another colour/skin), I succumbed to an exciting purchase in a loooooong time. It stands out in my collection of classic (read boring LOL) pumps and heels. Presenting my new buy of Givenchy black lace booties!!
> 
> I  the edgy yet feminine look!! So sexy!!



sooo sexy!! i love them! congrats!


----------



## Blueberry12

My latest Choo´s:


----------



## .jourdyn.

*ms piggy: *Love the Givenchy's!!!


----------



## ci7h2ino4

I really like these.  I'm looking for some sandals less than 4 or 3 inches high lol.  The color is so hot for the summer. Great purchase!!! 



Elsie87 said:


> Prada sandals:


----------



## vlore

*blueberry,* nice Jimmys!!! I absolutely love that color! Very summery! Congrats!  

*misspiggy, *those Givenchys are HOT! I do agree w/ you that while being sexy they are also very feminine! I love them!

*minami, *love both purchases!!! And we are Prada twins- I have those same shoes and they are great- match w/ almost everything! Congrats! 

*misspr09,* girl you kill me with your beautiful shoes & bags!!! Those CLs are super hot! And I also love your new LV! Congrats! 

And last but not least- ME...here is my new purchase- *Prada* slingbacks. I just fell in love w/ the rich brown color, and think they will be great for the summer...especially w/ a nice white dress!!!


----------



## mcieszk

Manolo Blahnik Campari Pink  ... and Chrisitian Louboutin "Trash" Espadrilles - Bergdorf Goodman Limited Edition 

auctionwagon.s3.amazonaws.com/G2SMd396071e-bc25-4bfc-9447-8c62a4049487-33596.jpg


----------



## mcieszk

Campari 


mcieszk said:


> Manolo Blahnik Campari Pink  ... and Chrisitian Louboutin "Trash" Espadrilles - Bergdorf Goodman Limited Edition
> 
> auctionwagon.s3.amazonaws.com/G2SMd396071e-bc25-4bfc-9447-8c62a4049487-33596.jpg


----------



## Elsie87

ci7h2ino4 said:


> I really like these. I'm looking for some sandals less than 4 or 3 inches high lol. The color is so hot for the summer. Great purchase!!!


 
Thank you! 

They weren't *that* expensive either: 240/$315


----------



## Marilistar

Very nice!! who makes them??


----------



## Marilistar

outtacontrol said:


> Hey Girls, this is my first time posting pics in this thread. I just recently bought these boots by Bronx. Now, I'm wondering if there too slouchy.. I had origionally bought these to go with skinny jeans. Do you girls think these look "sloppy" I need some knowledgeable opinions, so I thought I'd post here.. I'm really not sure about them now.  Opinions Please!


hmmm, its all about how YOU feel in them! but i say they are slightly sloppy.


----------



## Blueberry12

vlore said:


> *blueberry,* nice Jimmys!!! I absolutely love that color! Very summery! Congrats!


 

Thanx.


----------



## MissPR08

thank you *Vlore*
congrats on your new slingbacks, very nice color! 

BTW, i love your style! i want all your B clutches! lol


----------



## floridasun8

I purchased these Chanel slides a few weeks ago, but I forgot to take pics the first time I wore them.  Wore them for the 2nd time today and took pics. 
Chanel patent slides Neiman Marcus


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Ms Piggy*, you know how much I love those....They are PERFECT on you!!

*Blueberry*, STUNNING Choos...! The colour is awe-inspiring!


----------



## ci7h2ino4

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> They weren't *that* expensive either: 240/$315


 That is a good price... Gonna head out to Bloomie's tomorrow for pre-sale.  Hopefully I can find something inexpensive like that!


----------



## Queenie

*ms piggy*, these are HOT!!


----------



## sara999

mspiggy i'm so jealous...i covet those givenchy's like no other!


----------



## Babi

ms piggy said:


> Thanks to a sweet friend (who owned this style in another colour/skin), I succumbed to an exciting purchase in a loooooong time. It stands out in my collection of classic (read boring LOL) pumps and heels. Presenting my new buy of Givenchy black lace booties!!
> 
> I  the edgy yet feminine look!! So sexy!!


 
 These are really hot Ms. Piggy!!
Huge congrats...I wish I was able to walk easily on high heels, too.

Anyway, I often drool on this thread, but keep buying flat shoes/booties.
Now I decided to take the plunge and for the next summer I bought 
- patent sandals for special evenings, MB
- wooden platform saldals by Marni (looove those and the platform allows me to walk!)
 - Zara flats Well....just one pair, and so cheap after all....they don't count!

Now, I will just have to make exercise on those darned heels!


----------



## plumaplomb

minami said:


> Prada grey platform pumps


I love these -- what a gorgeous color. And I love the unusual heel.


----------



## MissPR08

*Babi* I love your new manolo's! 

I went to NM to get a pair of CL slingbacks repaired (very upsetting i only wore them once) and fell in love with these tiger wedges!


----------



## Babi

Thank you *MissPR08.* Your new CL look very comfy, am I right? Congrats.

*shopaholic25*, buying/selling/making commercial promotion of products isn't allowed on TPF. just a reminder in case you don't know.


----------



## Accessorize*me

*MissPR08*, those are comfy yet cool...Totally enviable!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

*ms piggy* your givenchy's are gorgeous!

*elsie87* I went a bit mad looking for those sandals - ringing every store I could think of - now I'm going to start obsessing again...   

*miss PR08* your tiger CLS are on Matches website at the moment styled with Les Chiffoniers grey suede leggings and navy leather jacket from The Row - SO COOL!
I adore.

*Babi* I love your Marni's and the Zara flats

I have to get out of this thread NOW - too many pairs of gorgeous, covetable SHOES


----------



## Elsie87

MissPR08 said:


> *Babi* I love your new manolo's!
> 
> I went to NM to get a pair of CL slingbacks repaired (very upsetting i only wore them once) and fell in love with these tiger wedges!


 
These are fabulous!!!!


----------



## MissPR08

*babi *  they are super comfortable. I am going to wear them today.t he SP in NM told me that they are pretty popular and can't keep them in stock.
*accesorize*me* thank you doll!!!
*straight-laced* cool! I will try to check it out asap>thank you for the info
Elsei87 thank you


----------



## meggyg8r

I love love love those wedges, *MissPR*!!!!!  I want them in the zebra pattern so badly!  The leopard is fantastic too!!!!!


----------



## luciabugia

MissPR08 said:


>


 
Mamma mia! Great looking shoes!  I wanted this CL Almeria wedges (in plain brown) but unfortunately they ran out of size 37 in Harvey here in Dubai!


----------



## MissPR08

^^aw  sorry to hear, maybe they will replenish their inventory soon. keep trying!


----------



## MissPR08

meggyg8r said:


> I love love love those wedges, *MissPR*!!!!!  I want them in the zebra pattern so badly!  The leopard is fantastic too!!!!!



thank you! i saw the white zebra too, there stunning!


----------



## Babi

Thank you so much *straight-laced!
*
It's very nice here: I was afraid of venturing as I don't need another addiction right now  but everybody is very nice.


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Babi said:


> *shopaholic25*, buying/selling/making commercial promotion of products isn't allowed on TPF. just a reminder in case you don't know.


 
She was posting ads for this same website yesterday under another ID too!


----------



## dbeth

MissPR08 said:


> *Babi* I love your new manolo's!
> 
> I went to NM to get a pair of CL slingbacks repaired (very upsetting i only wore them once) and fell in love with these tiger wedges!


 

Gaaah! I love these too!    Ok, stop with the fab CL's!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Hey, *MissPR*, are those wedges really comfy?  How about the sizing.. I'm a 37.5/38 and I would assume a 38 would work for me, right?  Aghhhh I want these so badly, I wish they'd go on sale!


----------



## luciabugia

^^ I doubt so soon..this Almeria wedges is from SS 09 collection...at least not here where I am


----------



## meggyg8r

luciabugia said:


> ^^ I doubt so soon..this Almeria wedges is from SS 09 collection...at least not here where I am


 

Was that to me?  Those are the Tigresse wedges. 

I know they won't go on sale soon, it's just wishful thinking


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

MissPR08 said:


> *Babi* I love your new manolo's!
> 
> I went to NM to get a pair of CL slingbacks repaired (very upsetting i only wore them once) and fell in love with these tiger wedges!


----------



## MissPR08

*dbeth* thank you,  glad you like them!!

*fabulosity* thank you!!


----------



## MissPR08

meggyg8r said:


> Hey, *MissPR*, are those wedges really comfy?  How about the sizing.. I'm a 37.5/38 and I would assume a 38 would work for me, right?  Aghhhh I want these so badly, I wish they'd go on sale!



there comfortable, however because they only come even sizes  the left shoe fits perfectly but the right shoe even though it fits the strap is a bit lose. very strange. i may have to live with that. What size do you usually wear?


----------



## sara999

my burberry's have arrived!


----------



## spaceyjacy

I just got these:
http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/39127/39127_in_l.jpg

I posted more pics in the Marni thread


----------



## meggyg8r

MissPR08 said:


> there comfortable, however because they only come even sizes  the left shoe fits perfectly but the right shoe even though it fits the strap is a bit lose. very strange. i may have to live with that. What size do you usually wear?



I'm a US 7.5 in heels so usually a 38 in CLs.


----------



## meggyg8r

they look great, *sara*!!

love the marnis, *jacy*!


----------



## MissPR08

meggyg8r said:


> I'm a US 7.5 in heels so usually a 38 in CLs.



so i think a 38 in these wedges would be fine


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ thanks


----------



## MissPR08

^welcome


----------



## luciabugia

meggyg8r said:


> Was that to me? Those are the Tigresse wedges.
> 
> I know they won't go on sale soon, it's just wishful thinking


 
Hi, there Meggyg8r!  Sorry but I didn't mean to offend you or anybody.  I really thought the CL wedges is called Almeria and comes in brown, red, tigresse and zebra print without knowing that it is actually called Tigresse wedges.  How silly of me...  

Since I like them too, I'll join you in wishing for a sale!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ Oh don't worry! You didn't offend anyone!   I was just a little confused, I didn't know if you were talking to me or someone else!   Yep, I guess they have different names for the solid leather ones and then pony hair animal print ones.

And yes, let's keep our fingers crossed for a sale!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Ok beware of my mass picture posting 

I purchased these last month ;
Miu miu teacup family






Miu miu glitter heels





Mollini "tally"





Christian Louboutin simples85 blue greasepaints


----------



## immashoesaddict

New purchases today ; 

Christian Louboutin Fontanettes red greasepaints










Christian Louboutin " haute et nue " white


----------



## meggyg8r

*imma*!


----------



## immashoesaddict

lol *meggy* ..theres a few pairs missing that i havent take pictures of


----------



## MissPR08

immashoesaddict said:


> New purchases today ;
> 
> Christian Louboutin Fontanettes red greasepaints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3300/3450379808_dfd617f8b1_m.jpg[/IMG
> 
> 
> OMG! i just died and went to heaven! :faint:
> 
> congrats!


----------



## palmbeachdiva

I'm dying over your tea cup shoe collection!!  
I have wanted a pair of those forever and have never found them in my size.

If anyone has pair in a size 34.5/4.5 I will be your BFF and ever and ever!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

LOL MissPR you crack me up

Palmbeach , keep a lookout on ebay ive seen them inn your size before .


----------



## palmbeachdiva

I found these adorable Coach "Lizza" python mary janes today at TJ Maxx for $130.

Sorry it's hard to get a decent photo of shoes when they are on your feet!


----------



## Baby V

I've been eyeing these for a long time. Wasn't sure about the cost b/c kinda trendy but- hey- IMO, fashion is a continuous circle. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732

i got them in nude.


----------



## MissPR08

^^ we are shoes twins. I have them in nude too. you will love them.


----------



## dbeth

Imashoesaddict-----LOVE LOVE LOVE your Miu Miu teacup collection!!!   I am a big Miu Miu shoes fan!  I think I need a pair of those! 


Palmbeachdiva---Love the Coach Lizza! I remember trying them on, but they were not comfortable for me. I was pretty bummed. Gorgeous shoe! I just love gold buttons on the side and the style is great.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Got these today: MaxStudio Blue Snakeskin Xanti Sandals


----------



## immashoesaddict

dbeth said:


> Imashoesaddict-----LOVE LOVE LOVE your Miu Miu teacup collection!!!  I am a big Miu Miu shoes fan! I think I need a pair of those!


 
I LOVEEEE them soo much hahahha.i still havent wore them though.
what size are you? there was a seller selling the red for $2XX i submitted an offer $130 and she accepted..had to cancel the transaction cos of some problems with the shipping for me .i hope you wear 38.5 ?


----------



## willwork4shoes

GhstDreamer said:


> Got these today: MaxStudio Blue Snakeskin Xanti Sandals


 
Ohhh, do want these, they're fantastic!!!  


Immashoeaddict, your on a tear, I love all those shoes and want to come and raid your closet for them!!!!!

Here are my newest loves, Burberry Prorsums,


----------



## willwork4shoes

ms piggy said:


> Thanks to a sweet friend (who owned this style in another colour/skin), I succumbed to an exciting purchase in a loooooong time. It stands out in my collection of classic (read boring LOL) pumps and heels. Presenting my new buy of Givenchy black lace booties!!
> 
> I  the edgy yet feminine look!! So sexy!!


 

I'm speechless, I want these badly!!!!!


----------



## archygirl

Christian Louboutin differas in black patent.


----------



## willwork4shoes

^^^^^Ohhhhhh Archygirl, I am serious lust!!!!!!!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I've added a few fun, inexpensive pairs to my collection and one more pricier (the MBMJ flats). 

From DSW, around $30 each: 

Yellow Box:






Steve Madden:






From Macy's, MBMJ, $60:






And from Zappos.com, MBMJ, $250:


----------



## coutureddd

courtesy of the saks f&f sale


----------



## MissPR08

*ladies great purchases.*

*willworkforshoes* i l ove your burberry's! wow!!

*Archy * your differas


----------



## fieryfashionist

I bought these with a GC! 

Magenta suede Declics! 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dlouboutin%26_requestid%3D27094


----------



## willwork4shoes

Thanks MissPR08, I can't seem to remove them from my feet b/c I'm that in love with them  And, even though I say, no more shoes to myself on a daily basis.....I'm now waiting on these 3

These Atwoods:




These CL's:






And these Balmain k/o's:


----------



## MissPR08

^^ great choices! love the CL's.!


----------



## meggyg8r

gorgeous stuff *willwork*!!!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Thanks MissPR08 and Meggyg8r


----------



## dbeth

immashoesaddict said:


> I LOVEEEE them soo much hahahha.i still havent wore them though.
> what size are you? there was a seller selling the red for $2XX i submitted an offer $130 and she accepted..had to cancel the transaction cos of some problems with the shipping for me .i hope you wear 38.5 ?


 

Darn!  I am a 40. I would love those if they were my size.  Thanks for the info though!


----------



## dbeth

Willwork4shoes---LOVE the Burberrys! Gorgeous!

lorihmatthews--DSW is great---I got a few pairs of shoes last month for a great deal. They were 70% off already reduced.  

Your skull yellowbox flipflops are cute!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

dbeth said:


> Darn! I am a 40. I would love those if they were my size. Thanks for the info though!


 

Ebay hun!!! i swear theres plenty of 40's


----------



## GhstDreamer

willworkforshoes: LOVE your Burberry heels!!! Gorgeous!

lorihmatthews: Your MbMJ flats are the cutest! I've been meaning to get myself a pair of those flats (or the mouse flats).


----------



## willwork4shoes

Thanks Dbeth and Ghstdreamer, I'm still in awe, just staring at them


----------



## immashoesaddict

thank you wilwork4shoes 

My miu miu "Silk Luxe"


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ those are pretty cool *imma*!! so fun!


----------



## meggyg8r

Green Gucci Corsets!





and

Louboutin Blue Glittart Flats!


----------



## immashoesaddict

OH wow i lurveeeeeeeeeeeee MEGGY


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *imma*, I'm pretty smitten myself


----------



## immashoesaddict

OK if those gucci dont work out for you.i shot gun them..although i may have to chop off my big toe to fit into them


----------



## meggyg8r

lol there have been a few girls who've already asked me for them   But i'm not giving them up!  They fit me very well (they really wouldn't fit you, I could probably stand to go 1/2 size up and you're 1/2 - 1 size bigger than me!) and I got them for a freakin' steal so in my wardrobe these will remain


----------



## immashoesaddict

LOL DAMN!!! if you ever see them again at a Crazy price like yours.PM me  
Ive been oggling them for long long time..since dinasour era lol


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ will do


----------



## MissPR08

*imma* I love your miu miu's, congrats! 

*meggy* congrats on your corset's. one of gucci's greatest shoes IMO!


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you *MissPR*!! I completely agree!


----------



## willwork4shoes

I need to stop, otherwise I'm going to have to find a shoe-aholic anonymous 
group

Manolo Vella booties,


----------



## Sternchen

Not as fashionable as most of you ladies, but I just bought these and they're super cute in person!


----------



## immashoesaddict

thank you *MissPR*

*Willwork *uhh same 'ere lol


----------



## willwork4shoes

^^^I don't think we'd be only ones in there

Those are cute Sternchen, I like them alot.


----------



## missmelissa

toryburch.com/images/catalog/popup/TB_32088646_GOLD.JPG
my most recent


----------



## immashoesaddict

Uh oh..imma went naughty


----------



## MissPR08

^^ OMG those are gorgeous!!


----------



## MissPR08

willwork4shoes said:


> I need to stop, otherwise I'm going to have to find a shoe-aholic anonymous
> group
> 
> Manolo Vella booties,



congrats! there HOT!! I need a bottie peep toe, now!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

MissPR08 said:


> ^^ OMG those are gorgeous!!


 

thank you MissPR


----------



## willwork4shoes

Thanks MissPRO8, I've obsessed over getting some for a long time now.

Imma, you have been bad, but in an oh so great kind of way.  I love those  Miu Miu's!!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

willwork4shoes said:


> Thanks MissPRO8, I've obsessed over getting some for a long time now.
> 
> Imma, you have been bad, but in an oh so great kind of way. I love those Miu Miu's!!!!


 

:devil: LOL those miu miu makes me look like a giant lol


----------



## luciabugia

DH got back from Milan today with my special order...
'Silver' platform sandal in black satin by RODO of Firenze.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I really like those!!!!


----------



## Chins4

Gucci Corset Sandals





And CL Jaws


----------



## luciabugia

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ I really like those!!!!


 
Thanks meggyg8r!  They are really comfy.


----------



## dbeth

Chins-- the green satin color is gorgeous!! 

Imma-- Loving the Miu Miu's, as always!


----------



## dbeth

I lucked out on both pairs of these Marc Jacobs shoes at Nordstrom Rack.  The triple bow booties were an extra 35% off and the nude heels were an extra 65% off.

Let's just say that I love being a size 9 1/2-10. I use to hate it when I was younger, but now I find the best deals because not many people have big feet!


Nude Patent Grommet heels  $47!!!







Triple bow leather booties only  $130!!


----------



## Bagsluver

Just purchased these bad boys, but only think I can wear them with shorts, jumpers and dresses. Think I can wear them w/ jeans?


----------



## candice19

Bagsluver said:


> Just purchased these bad boys, but only think I can wear them with shorts, jumpers and dresses. Think I can wear them w/ jeans?


I think so.  Depending on how long your jeans are, they could possibly cover up the top portion of your shoes.  But, even with that, they still look like regular sandals, KWIM?


----------



## willwork4shoes

Dbeth, both of those MJ's are adorable.  I may have to search these babies out!  I can't decide which one I like more!!!

Chins, both new additions are gorgeous.  I'd love to get my hands on those Gucci Corsets.  Ahhh, one of these days

Bags, I think those shoes will look cute with everything you pair them with, jeans included.


----------



## PHENOMENON

My latest


----------



## savvysgirl

Great purchases everyone!

Not my most recent buy but they first to arrive .. 

CL Pin-ups


----------



## immashoesaddict

What heck savvy?WHERE DID YOU FIND THEM??????????????omg i'm having pin ups fever :cry:


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Triple bow leather booties only $130!!






[/quote]

I love those!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

immashoesaddict said:


> What heck savvy?WHERE DID YOU FIND THEM??????????????omg i'm having pin ups fever :cry:



I wrote to Mr Louboutin and begged him to either find or make me a pair!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

savvysgirl said:


> I wrote to Mr Louboutin and begged him to either find or make me a pair!!


 

May be i should do that LOL


----------



## pinkgoldfish

savvysgirl said:


> Great purchases everyone!
> 
> Not my most recent buy but they first to arrive ..
> 
> CL Pin-ups


 
Gorgeous! I love sexy designs with a sweet touch to them


----------



## .jourdyn.

savvysgirl said:


> Great purchases everyone!
> 
> Not my most recent buy but they first to arrive ..
> 
> CL Pin-ups


 

I absolutely love these shoes! They are gorgeous!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *pinkgoldfish* & *jourdyn*. I looooooooove them!!


----------



## dbeth

willwork4shoes & pinkgoldfish--THANKS! 


Phenonmon---Love those pumps! The detailing is gorgeous! Who are they by?


----------



## plumaplomb

So adorable! Purrrrfect for summer!! Wear them in good health.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Savvy--those pin-ups are Gorgeous!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Boring to most but I have been trying to get a dark purple pair for months! My new Tory Burch Revas:


----------



## PHENOMENON

dbeth said:


> willwork4shoes & pinkgoldfish--THANKS!
> 
> 
> Phenonmon---Love those pumps! The detailing is gorgeous! Who are they by?


 thank you! they're from Zara


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you* bags*! 

*Lori*, looove the TB flats. So cute.


----------



## willwork4shoes

Phenom, I love the detailing on those!

Savvy, those are so adorable, perfect for spring and summer.

Lori, congrats on finally getting yourself some purple flats, they're very cute.

Here's my newest weekend purchase:


----------



## MissPR08

^^sexy!


----------



## immashoesaddict

willwork We're on a roll *Hi5* lol i love them!!


----------



## willwork4shoes

immashoesaddict said:


> willwork We're on a roll *Hi5* lol i love them!!


 

Imma, high5 right back at cha  ! And, I was too early to post b/c I just bought these too:

This makes me a little :devil:. I can't stop myself tho when they're all at such a bargain, what's a girl to do






Here's a side view. I like these alot, they almost remind me of Dior Extreme's.  Different enough tho to set them apart.   (They're from Gucci, one of Tom Ford's earlier creations)


----------



## meganfm

Just bought these Diesel sandals-they're super comfy!

ssense.com/photos/photolarge35441.jpg


----------



## BagsR4Me

Just got these:

Uggs




And Hispanitas. These are kind of funny looking. They looked different online, but they are very comfy. Don't know yet if I will keep them.


----------



## dbeth

LoriMatthews--cute TB flats! Love the color!


----------



## immashoesaddict

willwork4shoes said:


> Imma, high5 right back at cha  ! And, I was too early to post b/c I just bought these too:


 

ROFL  i just bought anotther miu miu..ohh dear , i'll post pics when i pick them up  :devil:


----------



## Accessorize*me

YSL Nude Patent Tributes...


----------



## willwork4shoes

immashoesaddict said:


> ROFL i just bought anotther miu miu..ohh dear , i'll post pics when i pick them up :devil:


 

OMG, you're just as bad as I am  I can't wait to see them!

Bags, I love both the boots and especially those shoes.  They are awesome!  I love how funky they are and they do look super comfy.

Accessorize, I can't see your pics, but I desperately want to

Thanks MissPR08


----------



## Accessorize*me

willwork4shoes said:


> OMG, you're just as bad as I am I can't wait to see them!
> 
> Bags, I love both the boots and especially those shoes. They are awesome! I love how funky they are and they do look super comfy.
> 
> *Accessorize, I can't see your pics, but I desperately want to*
> 
> Thanks MissPR08


 
I've uploaded them again....Is it better?






.


----------



## willwork4shoes

Ahhhhhh, so beautiful!!!!!!!  I can see clearly now and they are hot!!!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

willwork4shoes said:


> Ahhhhhh, so beautiful!!!!!!! I can see clearly now and they are hot!!!!


 
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Your welcome


----------



## ruthfmc

I know that they aren't high end...but I got these for $9 at Urban Outfitters!  $9!!!!


----------



## willwork4shoes

They don't have to be HE Ruth, they just have to be shoes  What a great buy for 9 dollars!!!


----------



## pinkmonique73

willwork4shoes said:


> Imma, high5 right back at cha  ! And, I was too early to post b/c I just bought these too:
> 
> This makes me a little :devil:. I can't stop myself tho when they're all at such a bargain, what's a girl to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a side view. I like these alot, they almost remind me of Dior Extreme's. Different enough tho to set them apart. (They're from Gucci, one of Tom Ford's earlier creations)


 
Where did you get these if you don't mind me asking? I loved Gucci when Tom Ford was there!!!!


----------



## willwork4shoes

pinkmonique73 said:


> Where did you get these if you don't mind me asking? I loved Gucci when Tom Ford was there!!!!


 
Hi there, they're from ebay.  I shudder to even say what I paid for them.  They've never been worn and I got them for 85 dollars


----------



## Accessorize*me

WOW! Major envy here *willwork4shoes*!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Thanks Accessorize.  I'm still drooling over your YSL's!


----------



## amnA-

^ ditto tht! they are HAWT!!


----------



## MissPR08

Accessorize*me said:


> I've uploaded them again....Is it better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



 congrats!


----------



## MissPR08

willwork4shoes said:


> Hi there, they're from ebay.  I shudder to even say what I paid for them.  They've never been worn and I got them for 85 dollars



you go girl!! there smoking hot! and for that price i be happy too!!!


----------



## willwork4shoes

^^^I'm so glad that I can come here and be told this.  My SO thinks I'm alone in my shoe addiction.  He has no idea how hard it is to pass up deals like that, instead I get the old scolding from him


----------



## dbeth

Accessorize*Me---  



Beeeaaauutiful!!!!


----------



## xegbl

Just arrived last week - CL Leopard Pony-Hair VP (Ghana print)


----------



## .jourdyn.

*xegbl:* those are a hot pair of shoes! I like 'em lots.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Tory Burch Huxley in anthracite from the Saks F&F sale:


----------



## dbeth

xebgl---Love those leopard CL!


----------



## immashoesaddict

willwork4shoes said:


> ^^^I'm so glad that I can come here and be told this. My SO thinks I'm alone in my shoe addiction. He has no idea how hard it is to pass up deals like that, instead I get the old scolding from him


 

 my normal excuse is : "You made me angry so i went online and bought another pair of shoes "


----------



## shibooms

in action:


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Went to my favourite boutiques yesterday during my office lunch hour and bought a pair of Chanel camelia sandals and a pair of Christian Laboutin pumps (85 mm heels).


----------



## Accessorize*me

*dbeth*, thank you!!

*xegbl, shibooms*, Beautiful Louboutins..!!

*lorihmatthews*, WOW! Those are so cool!

*LIBRADIAMONDS*, I commented in the other thread but I'll say this again, you have wonderful taste! I have the same Chanel jelly flats!


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Accessorize*me said:


> *dbeth*, thank you!!
> 
> *xegbl, shibooms*, Beautiful Louboutins..!!
> 
> *lorihmatthews*, WOW! Those are so cool!
> 
> *LIBRADIAMONDS*, I commented in the other thread but I'll say this again, you have wonderful taste! I have the same Chanel jelly flats!




*Accessorize*me*, thank you dear , you are so sweet! Love love
                          your heels too!


----------



## luciabugia

My summer flipflop arrived today.  It was so hard looking for size 36.5 that I had to have them shipped from Florence boutique to Dusseldorf boutique before my DH picked them up for me and bring them back here!  They came a long way and I can't wait to wear them!










Oops! The pictures turned up so big!  Sorry...


----------



## willwork4shoes

immashoesaddict said:


> my normal excuse is : "You made me angry so i went online and bought another pair of shoes "


 

Imma, I'm definitely using this the next time he complains 

Xegbl, I in love with those shoes.  I have leopard VP Orlatos but I really wanted the ones that you have, those are gorgeous!!!  Congrats!

Lori, those are adorable, are they comfy?  I need a cute pair of flats to wear with maxi dresses and I really like these.

Shibooms, those are great neutrals.

Libra, you were very busy at lunchtime!!  Great purchases

Lucia, it's amazing the lengths we go to to find our shoes, isn't it?  I'm so happy for you.


----------



## meggyg8r

oh my gosh, all the new additions are amazing!!!! congrats ladies!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

congrats everyone on your fab new purchases!


----------



## plumaplomb

xegbl I'm not usually a leopard print fan but I love the way those shoes look on you!!


----------



## luciabugia

ruthfmc said:


> I know that they aren't high end...but I got these for $9 at Urban Outfitters! $9!!!!


 
Love those!!  Wish I could get my hands on them.  And the price!... my DH would be a happy man...


----------



## MissPR08

I love every single addition ladies, congrats.!


----------



## ruthfmc

luciabugia said:


> Love those!! Wish I could get my hands on them. And the price!... my DH would be a happy man...


 
Thanks lucia!  Unfortunately, the $9 steal didn't really earn me too many brownie points with DH.  I'm still living down the 4 Balenciaga bag purchases in the last month!


----------



## xegbl

*.jourdyn., dbeth, Accessorize*Me, willwork4shoes, plumbaplomb*: Thanks everyone!! 
Well... I just bought another pair of shoes again (my DH is gonna kill me!!) - a pair of Chanel tweed flats, will post a pic once I've got them


----------



## lorihmatthews

willwork4shoes said:


> Lori, those are adorable, are they comfy?  I need a cute pair of flats to wear with maxi dresses and I really like these.



Thank you! I found them to be really comfortable. They also have a strap around the back of your foot (like a slingback) that holds you nice and secure in the shoe. And I love the anthracite color, it's very unique.


----------



## QueenCoco

xx..pics not showing up....will try again.....


----------



## MissPR08

xegbl said:


> *.jourdyn., dbeth, Accessorize*Me, willwork4shoes, plumbaplomb*: Thanks everyone!!
> Well... I just bought another pair of shoes again (my DH is gonna kill me!!) - a pair of Chanel tweed flats, will post a pic once I've got them



tweed flats!  OMG, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## BagsR4Me

willwork4shoes said:


>



These are gorgeous! Congrats on the great deal!


----------



## BagsR4Me

xegbl said:


> Just arrived last week - CL Leopard Pony-Hair VP (Ghana print)



Absolutely LOVE these!!!  Where did you get them from?


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

*willwork4shoes*, thank you ! Was stressed out at work so need to get
                         out and get some retail therapy! Now got to work
                         harder to buy more shoes!


----------



## luciabugia

ruthfmc said:


> thanks lucia! Unfortunately, the $9 steal didn't really earn me too many brownie points with dh. I'm still living down the 4 balenciaga bag purchases in the last month!


 
:d:d


----------



## amymin

After 8 years of waiting for these to come back to me, I present the 2001 Marc Jacobs Ofelia Mary Jane in Seafoam Green! 






(backstory, I bought these in 2001 and had to get them shipped in from another store. The store could only find one of the shoes in my size and so I never got them.)


----------



## plumaplomb

^I love happy endings!! What a unique color. They look great on you. Are those velcro??


----------



## amymin

plumaplomb said:


> ^I love happy endings!! What a unique color. They look great on you. Are those velcro??



Thanks! I love them. They are half size too big, but I'm not too concerned. They have snap buttons on the side. Now I just need to find a bag to match.


----------



## plumaplomb

Those shoes are a good example of a non neutral neutral. Meaning - they'd go great w/anything. Brown bags, black bags, darker green bags, white and ivory bags... possibs are endless. Have fun!


----------



## dbeth

amyin--Love those MJ! One of my favorite shoe designers. The color is fab!  So glad everything worked out in the long run.


----------



## dbeth

I am soooo beyond excited about my new Jimmy Choos! I got them today at the Rack, pretty good price too. I have been wanting a good pair of white heels for awhile now. The toe is a little long for what I prefer, but other than that, I love them.


----------



## willwork4shoes

lorihmatthews said:


> Thank you! I found them to be really comfortable. They also have a strap around the back of your foot (like a slingback) that holds you nice and secure in the shoe. And I love the anthracite color, it's very unique.


 

I think I definitely need to look into these.  

Thanks Bags  I just rec'd them today, I love em!

Libra, there's nothing like retail therapy to end a stressful day, week, month

Amy, love the color of those MJ's, they are truly beautiful!

dBeth, hot, I love them.  I've been scouting white shoes lately too.  I don't think I own a single pair of white ones


----------



## addisonshopper

luciabugia said:


> My summer flipflop arrived today. It was so hard looking for size 36.5 that I had to have them shipped from Florence boutique to Dusseldorf boutique before my DH picked them up for me and bring them back here! They came a long way and I can't wait to wear them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! The pictures turned up so big! Sorry...


 love these=- on my list to get next.. i cant wear heels no more, but some well all of you ladies shoes are giving me goosebumps- i love a good shoe..


----------



## luciabugia

^^  Highly recommended!  I wore them in the house whole day yesterday and they were so comfy, I'm getting another pair in pastel color!


----------



## maria28

i made 2 unexpected shoe purchases.....one brand new from Selfridges shoe department and another pair in like new condition (the original owner has only tried it on at home, no scuffs on the soles) from the consignment store on the way home.

from selfridges i got a pair of black CL's simple 85mm.  and from the consignment store a pair of black CL's body double. 

i originally went into selfridges to check out if they have any horn pendant in hermes.  since i didn't find the pendant i wanted, i thought i'd check out selfridges shoe department for a pair of summer shoes.  never did i think i'll end up with 2 pairs of black CL's.  and to think that they had them in my size.....i was really excited


----------



## NoSnowHere

Clarks spa night sandals. More dressy than my everyday flip flops.


----------



## ruthfmc

This is a bit of a sneaky cheat....BCBG sandals that are a dead ringer for the YSL tribute!  Got them for a steal for $60!  I feel as though I saved at least $600+!


----------



## Ilgin

brand new Tod's heels


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ruthfmc said:


> This is a bit of a sneaky cheat....BCBG sandals that are a dead ringer for the YSL tribute! Got them for a steal for $60! I feel as though I saved at least $600+!


 

Love em! I really like BCBG shoes all of mines are comfy, Congrats on a really fab buy!


----------



## Straight-Laced

These Alaia python and patent sandals


oops - pic doesn't want to upload


----------



## Straight-Laced

Try again...


----------



## QueenCoco

^^^very nice!


----------



## jjensen

These are TDF!!!


----------



## bag_hag

Tory Burch Reva flats


----------



## bag_hag

Valentino Mena Day Wear pumps


----------



## bag_hag

Stuart Weitzman platform sandals


----------



## bag_hag

Christian Dior peep-toe sling back shoes


----------



## chaussurewhore

rick owens snakeskin shark fin booties.


----------



## Chins4

Straight-Laced said:


> Try again...


 
Love these! Can we see modelling pics?


----------



## Chins4

bag_hag said:


> Stuart Weitzman platform sandals


 
Tres chic - great buy


----------



## luciabugia

On their way to my closet as I type, BCBG platform sandals


----------



## palmbeachdiva

This week I got these Pucci rainboots from 6pm.com





And these Betseyville "Leanne" pumps on clearance at Off Broadway shoes.
I think they'll be cute with jeans.





And I just order 2 pairs of shoes from Bakers. These cute ruffled ones





http://www.bakersshoes.com/product.aspx?p=115216

and these Gucci-looking boots





http://www.bakersshoes.com/product.aspx?c=357&p=96116


----------



## bbarry

*sandals for summer from steve madden*


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ beautiful shoes ladies! wow! 

I love all the sandals! very very pretty!


----------



## dbeth

Baghag--Love the SW black heels! Sexy!


----------



## Chins4

Fun summer impulse buy on Fleabay - Claudio Merazzis


----------



## Inem

I'm loving all those gorgeous high end heels,ladies. Wish I could wear heels. Sigh!

By the way I just bought these white 2 cm heels jazz shoes. It's Italian made & the leather is so soft! love it!


----------



## erinmiyu

chanel maryjanes


----------



## Accessorize*me

*WOWWWWWWW!!!*


----------



## plumaplomb

I lovvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvve those Chanel Mary Janes!! Where did you get them/how much were they if you don't mind my asking?? TIA


----------



## dbeth

Accessorize*me said:


> *WOWWWWWWW!!!*


 

  Hot!


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

Here are my purchases for today.....there not high end but it was either high end shoes or handbags I choose the handbags but I still came out with some great shoe finds  lol



These are SM platform peep toe sling backs shoes










I got these from Shiek












And I order these online these are Michael Antonio


----------



## Rondafaye

None of these are expensive, but I went on a shoe binge (hadn't bought any in awhile). 

BCBGirls






Diba






Kenneth Cole Reaction






Mia






Zigi


----------



## needloub

UUGGGHHH!! I spent way too much on the Bluefly sale.  I should have been studying and saving my money...


----------



## erinmiyu

plumaplomb said:


> I lovvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvve those Chanel Mary Janes!! Where did you get them/how much were they if you don't mind my asking?? TIA



i got them from off 5th, they were a return. after a coupon they were $204!


----------



## dallas

Not designer but:




(ebay pic.)


----------



## Rondafaye

Dallas -- those are cute! Who's the maker?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bbarry said:


> *sandals for summer from steve madden*


 

I like all of these! Congrats on such cute finds.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Accessorize*me said:


> *WOWWWWWWW!!!*


 
Fab!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

BCBGirls from 6pm.com, needed some animal print pumps for work these fit the bill.


----------



## plumaplomb

Insane!! Great deal!!


----------



## willwork4shoes

I am so far behind in this thread!!  Holy cow, all these great shoe purchases!!!  I don't know where to start except to say, great buys ladies~!!!  Here are my weekend shoe buys (both are Pour la Victoire):


----------



## MissPR08

Accessorize*me said:


> *WOWWWWWWW!!!*



wow, these are HOT.


----------



## willwork4shoes

^^^^MissPRO, you need a hot shoe for hot Florida weather.  I think these are calling your name


----------



## dallas

Rondafaye said:


> Dallas -- those are cute! Who's the maker?




I haven't received them yet and the auction didn't say, but I have a feeling they may be Michael Antonio. I couldn't resist for $59.95.


----------



## MissPR08

willwork4shoes said:


> ^^^^MissPRO, you need a hot shoe for hot Florida weather.  I think these are calling your name



i can't see the pic


----------



## MissPR08

willwork4shoes said:


> ^^^^MissPRO, you need a hot shoe for hot Florida weather.  I think these are calling your name



ups. 

Yes, there smoking hot.  however, I still don't know the designer, help?? 

any new additions?  you have been on a roll lately.


----------



## sara999

picked up these flats on saturday


----------



## MissPR08

^^ very cute. love the strap around the ankle, congrats


----------



## willwork4shoes

MissPR08 said:


> however, I still don't know the designer, help??
> 
> any new additions? you have been on a roll lately.


 

Gotcha covered Those strappy beauts are by Alaia I believe. 

And boy do you know me or what I bought 2 pairs this weekend, by Pour la Victoire. And, I forgot about these that I won at the end of last week by Gucci.













And the Gucci's:





These are from the same seller as the ones above. I rec'd them last week and fell in love, they're Gucci as well


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I have that last pair....and it is one of my most favorite pairs of shoes!!  Love them!!!


----------



## MissPR08

willwork4shoes said:


> Gotcha covered Those strappy beauts are by Alaia I believe.
> 
> And boy do you know me or what I bought 2 pairs this weekend, by Pour la Victoire. And, I forgot about these that I won at the end of last week by Gucci.
> 
> 
> These are from the same seller as the ones above. I rec'd them last week and fell in love, they're Gucci as well


OH MY! there HOT! I love both pairs. Gucci=

i want to see your shoe collection  
i tried taking pictures of mine collection, but oh my! that is a lot of work. I gave up by the fifth pair. ...


----------



## chanel_lovver

Just got these today on ebay- I'll definately post pics when I get them- blue watersnake


----------



## kittykittycatcat




----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

Here's other shoe I just bought yesterday and I got my shoes from shoedazzle.com and here is my pick for march this was my 1st month I started with the site and I'm pleased with how the shoes were wrapped and boxed up they came with a little thank you note and dust bag for my shoes I give them a thumbs up for they're customer services very helpful and patience when I was having trouble with my order and this month shoe selection also has a shoe I like the ONLY downside to them is that they're a little slow with processing the order but that's just do to high volumes of shoes needing to be shipped and checking stock and I'll give it to them that it is still pretty fresh so heres pics of what I got in "real" life instead of the stock pic I posted 


The shoes I purchased yesterday





















and my shoedazzle purchase


----------



## plumaplomb

Won beautiful cream Frye boots for $26 on feebay tonight!! Pics are in my blog in my siggy... let me know if you like them!!


----------



## LadyBracknell

chanel_lovver said:


> Just got these today on ebay- I'll definately post pics when I get them- blue watersnake


 

I love those


----------



## MissPR08

*Hevenlyangel*, I love the last pair. very sexy!


----------



## lilflobowl

I just received my Doc. Marten boots in the mail & decided to try on an outfit to see if it matched! They are super duper comfortable to walk around in!


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

Thank You! thats exactly what i thought about when i saw them


----------



## willwork4shoes

Chanel, those are beautiful Choos, I can't wait to see them when you get them

Thanks MissPRO8, I actually rec'd the thong Gucci's yesterday and I love them as well, but not as much as the strappy ones in the last pic.  And I cannot agree more, I have such great intentions of taking pics and then I get overwhelmed as soon as I walk into my closet  Maybe I should go start with one designer first and so on and so forth.  But you should definintely take some pics, I'd love to see them.  Your new avatar is awesome

Thanks Anne, maybe we should get a Gucci thread going.  I don't have that many pairs of Gucci, I think I have 5 pairs.  But that could get the thread going right

Sara, I love love love those flats.  I keep telling myself that I need a great pair of flat sandals, no more heels, but yet, I can't stop myself

Kitty, those are yet another cute pair of flat sandals!!!  Between you and Sara, your going to get me to get a pair one way or another!

Heavenly, both pairs are positively heavenly (sorry, I couldn't help myself)

Lilflo, oh, how docs bring me back to days of my youth.  Those are fabulous!

Pluma, 26 dollars for Frye, you go girl!!


----------



## luciabugia

This pair came in today.


----------



## willwork4shoes

^^^^those are so cute Lucia, who makes them?


----------



## MissPR08

luciabugia said:


> This pair came in today.
> 
> View attachment 761460
> 
> 
> View attachment 761461
> 
> 
> View attachment 761462
> 
> 
> View attachment 761463



hot shoes! you on a roll too *luciabugia*


----------



## MissPR08

willwork4shoes said:


> Chanel, those are beautiful Choos, I can't wait to see them when you get them
> 
> Thanks MissPRO8, I actually rec'd the thong Gucci's yesterday and I love them as well, but not as much as the strappy ones in the last pic.  And I cannot agree more, I have such great intentions of taking pics and then I get overwhelmed as soon as I walk into my closet  Maybe I should go start with one designer first and so on and so forth.  But you should definintely take some pics, I'd love to see them.  Your new avatar is awesome
> 
> thank you!
> 
> I really like the last pair too, the straps makes them super sexy and of course it helps when you have nice feet!


----------



## chanel_lovver

These are Hot Hot Hot!!  










And the Gucci's:


These are from the same seller as the ones above. I rec'd them last week and fell in love, they're Gucci as well






[/QUOTE]


----------



## willwork4shoes

MissPR08 said:


> Thank you Doll I'd give up my tootsies for anything even remotely close to your avatar there babe
> 
> Chanel, I just got them in today Here they are, in the flesh....


----------



## dallas

^ I LOVE those. They look fabulous on you.


----------



## willwork4shoes

Thanks Dallas!!  I'm sitting here in my pj's with them on b/c I just worked 3am to 3pm and I'm just plain silly tired   They were waiting for me when I got home and as tired as I was, I still had to break them out and put them on


----------



## dallas

^ Atta girl! A true shoe gal.


----------



## b00mbaka

*What are the style names of these beauties??? I need them! LOL*


----------



## MissPR08

willwork4shoes said:


> Thank you Doll I'd give up my tootsies for anything even remotely close to your avatar there babe
> 
> thank you!
> 
> Chanel, I just got them in today Here they are, in the flesh....


----------



## MissPR08

^^ did i mention your nail polish is soooo pretty!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Dries Van Noten beaded/sequinned sandals - my dream shoes! Finally found them! 





Stella McCartney patent wood & metal wedge heels


----------



## Beaniebeans

Brigadeiro- I absolutely LOVE your Stella wedges!!

I just got the Alaia Chevreu Glamour in Red Vintage 

Bought them an NM...then I saw them for over $125 less at Barney's:s


----------



## luciabugia

willwork4shoes said:


> ^^^^those are so cute Lucia, who makes them?


 
Thanks WW4S and MissPR8.  They are BCBG.  Thought they'd go well with super skinny..


----------



## chanel_lovver

*willwork4shoes*- Those look amazing IRL!!  You've got some pretty feet too!


----------



## plumaplomb

brig Those are GORGEOUS!! Where did you find them? Were they on sale??


----------



## MissPR08

*Brigadero*, your shoes are so pretty. where did you find them??

*Beanie *  the look amazing on you.


----------



## sara999

OH ALAIA. how you steal my heart every day! i can't wait to own a pair of alaia pumps...just gotta stop nickel and diming my shoe money away first!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

jjensen said:


> These are TDF!!!



I agree!!! What do they look like on? Gosh, they are so amazing!


----------



## jclr

s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/eLuxury/12173646_kenia?$hero$
I got these Tod's a few weeks ago for the summer.  I love the rubber bottoms.  I wanted these Jimmy Choos at first, but sadly they were a bit uncomfortable for me.  

jimmychoo.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/083PRIZEVAC/083PRIZEVAC_medium_fr_Tan.jpg


----------



## jclr

Oops, I guess I don't know how to post images.  The sandals I got are the Tod's Cameron high-heeled sandals that Gwyneth Paltrow had on in the Spring/Summer ad campaign.


----------



## luciabugia

brigadeiro said:


> Stella McCartney patent wood & metal wedge heels


 
Love!  Love! Love!


----------



## sara999

so i had ot exchange my red paciotti's because they just didn't fit quite right but i am so happy with my new ones, they're the perfect work shoe i've been searching for!!!


----------



## Chins4

willwork4shoes said:


> Chanel, I just got them in today Here they are, in the flesh....


 
Ooh I LOVE these - do you have a style name? And do you mind if I ask how much they were - I might just need these!


----------



## immashoesaddict

oH CR@p *Willwork *youre out doing me!!!! lol they are hot


----------



## RichardLynch

Bought these last month I think:
http://www.office.co.uk/womens/office/late_nights_platform/37/5976/16422/1/

Me wearing them.


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ Richard those look super HOT on you!!


----------



## RichardLynch

MissPR08 said:


> ^^^ Richard those look super HOT on you!!



Aww thanks hun... nice to see some people are cool with what I do!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ i love it. I think is great! Love to see you in those CL's you were talking about.


----------



## RichardLynch

MissPR08 said:


> ^^ i love it. I think is great! Love to see you in those CL's you were talking about.



Dont have a pic of me in my Pigalles.  Only my Ron Ron Louboutins





Excuse the legs!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ wow. they look amazing! I love the dress, so cute!  you got some nice legs booooy! 

what size shoes do you wear?


----------



## RichardLynch

Size 40/41.  Which is small for a guy, but lucky for me as I can buy womens shoes easily!! YAY!

My ex boyfriend took that pic!  Got a few more pics!


----------



## MissPR08

can't wait to see them.! thanks for sharing.


----------



## RichardLynch

You have MSN or Yahoo messenger hun?


----------



## MissPR08

no sweetie. I am always here though.


----------



## needloub

I bought way too much from the Bluefly sale...


----------



## RichardLynch

Lets see them then hun!


----------



## PurseAddict79

RichardLynch said:


> Dont have a pic of me in my Pigalles. Only my Ron Ron Louboutins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the legs!


 
The shoes are hella cute but OMG the dress! Lovin it!!! Way hot!


----------



## RichardLynch

PurseAddict79 said:


> The shoes are hella cute but OMG the dress! Lovin it!!! Way hot!



Aww thank you!  Wish I had boobs to fill it out a little bit... and shame about the legs!! hehe!


----------



## PurseAddict79

I have too much boob to fill it out. I'd be fillin it and everyone's plate at dinner. Damn the luck LOL


----------



## RichardLynch

Can I borrow some of that extra boob then please!  Come on girly... dont hog all the fun!! hehe!


----------



## Blueberry12

My newest shoes:


----------



## Blueberry12

RichardLynch said:


> Dont have a pic of me in my Pigalles. Only my Ron Ron Louboutins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the legs!


 



Very cute!


I like the dress and the shoes too.


----------



## PurseAddict79

RichardLynch said:


> Can I borrow some of that extra boob then please! Come on girly... dont hog all the fun!! hehe!


 
No borrowing, honey you can have a few cups worth


----------



## PurseAddict79

Blueberry12 said:


> My newest shoes:


 
OMG... love love love love love...
ummm.. yeah, that about sums it up.

I'm new to the shoe fetish lifestyle; what designer are those?


----------



## RichardLynch

PurseAddict79 said:


> No borrowing, honey you can have a few cups worth



Oooh, you're letting me 'cup' them!! hehe!!  Kinky lady!  I am gay though!! 
xx


----------



## Blueberry12

PurseAddict79 said:


> OMG... love love love love love...
> ummm.. yeah, that about sums it up.
> 
> I'm new to the shoe fetish lifestyle; what designer are those?


 

Christian Louboutin Simple Pumps 100 mm


Colour : Pollock


----------



## PurseAddict79

RichardLynch said:


> Oooh, you're letting me 'cup' them!! hehe!! Kinky lady! I am gay though!!
> xx


 
I know that silly boy... only gays and my boyfriend are allowed to cup them


----------



## PurseAddict79

Blueberry12 said:


> Christian Louboutin Simple Pumps 100 mm
> 
> 
> Colour : Pollock


 

I'm so jealous. Seriously. Greeeeen with envyyyyyy


----------



## RichardLynch

Haha okay then!  Only until I get my own!
I LOVE your shoes in your display picture hunni!


----------



## Blueberry12

PurseAddict79 said:


> I'm so jealous. Seriously. Greeeeen with envyyyyyy


 



I hope you´ll find a pair for you soon.


----------



## BagsR4Me

Blueberry12 said:


> My newest shoes:



GORGEOUS!  Congrats!


----------



## luciabugia

Blueberry, nice shoes!


----------



## Clumpy Dumpy

J.Crew sandals. Finally went on sale!


----------



## plumaplomb

^ Cute color!!


----------



## LadyBracknell

Your nail polish looks lovely with those sandals


----------



## savvysgirl

My newest additions

CL Nude with black lace Very Prive






CL Purple satin Clichy


----------



## Chins4

^


----------



## sara999

blueberry & savs i looooove your new additions!


----------



## Accessorize*me

WOW! *Blueberry12* and *savvysgirl*, I love your CLs....Gorgeous!!


----------



## jsc6

Just picked up these Alexander McQueens yesterday, I had to replace my old Black Pumps


----------



## .jourdyn.

*jsc6:* Gorgeous shoes! I especially like that they are peep-toe.


----------



## jsc6

they aren't peeptoe but have that heart shape at the tip of the toe.


----------



## absolutanne

Splurged this month of May on S/S shoes. May just started! 

Louboutin Nude patent yoyo 110mm
Oscar de La renta Coral pink patent sandals - got it on sale 30% off!!


----------



## addisonshopper

^- love those de le renta's... love the color..
just bought these= tory burch miller sandals


----------



## BagsR4Me

absolutanne said:


> Splurged this month of May on S/S shoes. May just started!
> 
> Louboutin Nude patent yoyo 110mm
> Oscar de La renta Coral pink patent sandals - got it on sale 30% off!!
> 
> View attachment 765536



I was so close to buying the De La Rentas. They are so pretty. Congrats! Please post modeling pics.


----------



## MissPR08

*absolutanne, addisonshoper*, ladies beautiful shoes.!!! I love the color!!!


----------



## dbeth

Savvysgirl--- LOVE LOVE LOVE those black/nude lace CL's!! Wow!


----------



## shesnochill

savvysgirl said:


> My newest additions
> 
> CL Nude with black lace Very Prive



 these are just gorgeous and for some reason an image of these heels and some lingerie is just HAWT!~ lol.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *chins*, *sara*,* accessorize*, *dbeth* & *annaversary*! 

Arrived today - CL black satin Very Croise


----------



## MissPR08

^^ stunning! congrats!


----------



## dbeth

^^ Love the Croise as well!!!  



I need a pair of CL's!!!!!  I just never save enough to get a pair, I am always buying handbags.


----------



## Sharkbait

Picked these up in Chicago this weekend at the Burberry store.  My first ever pair of espadrilles.


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

I have some catching up but you ladies and guys  have made great purchases


----------



## AnglsSwt

Hello Ladies,
I'm so excited!  I got my first Christian Louboutin shoes!  Got these at Neiman Marcus Last Call.  I figured that these shoes would be great for evening looks.  They seemed comfortable when I tried them on, I have yet to year take them on a night out of town, and find out of they are truly comfortable.  

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...e-strap-sandals/cat20022/302713302/detail.fly


----------



## erinmiyu

i thought on these overnight and decided i still wanted them so i ordered these givenchys from dsw:






NAP has them still at full-price, but also claims the heel is an inch higher than dsw states...guess we'll see when they arrive..


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you girls for the compliments on the Very Croise! I had another surprise arrival today!! I wasnt expecting them to arrive so soon. 

CL silver greasepaint Fontanette


----------



## dbeth

Sharkbait---Lovely Burberrys! I wold love a pair, but I find them too narrow for my wide feet.


Erinmiyu---Love the Givenchy's! Someone else has those here as well. They are very sexy!

Savvysgirl---You are on a roll! LOL! All your CL's. I envy you.   Some day I will own a pair!


----------



## absolutanne

BagsR4Me said:


> I was so close to buying the De La Rentas. They are so pretty. Congrats! Please post modeling pics.



I will when I receive them this week!!


----------



## Bagnista

PurseAddict79 said:


> I know that silly boy... only gays and my boyfriend are allowed to cup them


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *dbeth*. Yes, i've been a little naughty lately ush: I got something else this morning aswell! 

CL black patent Very Prive


----------



## MissPR08

savvysgirl said:


> Thank you girls for the compliments on the Very Croise! I had another surprise arrival today!! I wasnt expecting them to arrive so soon.
> 
> CL silver greasepaint Fontanette



i so in love with these. congrats! i know they been out a while, where did you purchase these from?? TIA


----------



## Nita81

I'm waiting for my shipments!!! 

shoemall.com/assets/product_images/styles/medium/147227PLM1R.jpg


----------



## Nita81

That's odd the links won't post


----------



## chanel_lovver

*savvysgirl*- your CL's are fab!!
I got my snakeskin Choo's today!! 
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2747921990101924359zpUUNg
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2667134210101924359VkulfS
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2812903200101924359rleThQ
Now- How do I care for snakeskin to keep it from drying out??


----------



## MissPR08

^^ congrats* Chanel_lover*, i also love the ones you posted on the JC thread. 

BTW, love the tattoo. I think i need one


----------



## hyacinthus

I have been waiting and hoping that these Dolce Vita sandal boots would pop up in my size... it's a pre-order, and doesn't ship until July, but I'm stoked!


----------



## brintee

Beige Greasepaint Simples (My first CLs) I thought these would be too small and almost sold them on ebay....but, I wore them out last night and they were fine! Thank god! I Love them


----------



## brintee

Sergio Rossi Eel Skin Peeptoes! Im kind of obsessed with this color now..


----------



## brintee

and finally, Sergio Rossi Suede Platform Sandals. I have two more pairs in the mail im still waiting for


----------



## .jourdyn.

brintee said:


> Sergio Rossi Eel Skin Peeptoes! Im kind of obsessed with this color now..


 

Very cute & I love that color as well!


----------



## jclr

Here's my go-to sandal for the summer.  Got 'em a few weeks ago but haven't worn them yet.  I love the rubber bottom!  

Tod's Cameron Saddle Brown Buckle Sandals


----------



## Beaniebeans

hyacinthus said:


> I have been waiting and hoping that these Dolce Vita sandal boots would pop up in my size... it's a pre-order, and doesn't ship until July, but I'm stoked!


Wow! These are AWESOME!!  Where did you order from?


----------



## lark_lulu

A Fendi flat sandal and Ann D lace up booties.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/38644 Fendi

http://www.monamoore.com/ Ann D


----------



## chanel_lovver

LOOOVE These!  Very cute!


jclr said:


> Here's my go-to sandal for the summer. Got 'em a few weeks ago but haven't worn them yet. I love the rubber bottom!
> 
> Tod's Cameron Saddle Brown Buckle Sandals


----------



## dbeth

brintee said:


> Sergio Rossi Eel Skin Peeptoes! Im kind of obsessed with this color now..


 

Very nice! LOVE the color!!!!!


----------



## jclr

chanel_lovver said:


> LOOOVE These!  Very cute!



Thanks, Chanel!  Now I'm just waiting for the right time to wear them!  At some point my shoes need to become foot candy instead of just eye candy!


----------



## jclr

Wow, awesome boots, Hyacinthus!


----------



## jclr

shaq91 said:


> those all look sooo hot! cant wait for some modeling pics =)




Wow! Hot is right!!! Not just one pair but three!!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

brintee said:


> Sergio Rossi Eel Skin Peeptoes! Im kind of obsessed with this color now..


I WANT! where did you get these? TIA


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I got some cute BCBG lavendar slingback pumps for $10 on clearance, the site won't let me post the pic.


----------



## brintee

I got them when from Nieman Marcus last week when they had the 30% sale plus I used the 10% code so I got them for $300ish



mistyknightwin said:


> I WANT! where did you get these? TIA


----------



## savvysgirl

I got these on ebay for a total steal ... and i'm glad i decided to bid as i LOVE them! They are a lower heel than i like but they are very comfy. I just couldnt resist! ush:

CL purple laminato Ron Ron (85mm)


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ beautiful color!


----------



## NieceyMo

Got these today at the YSL private sale 333


----------



## luciabugia

NieceyMo, your red Tribute pair is to die for!!!  I love them and I want a pair but in lower heels...


----------



## savvysgirl

OOh love both of those* nicey*! Congrats.


----------



## lilflobowl

just picked these up yesterday!


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

*NieceyMo* I love those blue YSL the color is gorgeous and *lilflobowl* loving those CLs


----------



## vanbruntsa

I just got my wedding shoes...Giuseppe Zanotti D'Orsay heels with swarovski crystals


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ gorgeous!


----------



## MissPR08

NieceyMo said:


> Got these today at the YSL private sale 333




^^^ what a beautiful color blue on these. so pretty! congrats!


----------



## fieryfashionist

So gorgeous* NieceyMo*  ... I'm waiting for my blue patent Tribs (I have been wanting them FOREVER!!) to be delivered! 

*lilflobowl *- Ohhhh, I love the Jolis... I have the same pair! 
*
savvysgirl *- Ohhh, they are stunning!  I want a pair of 85mm Ron Rons (next on my list), because they are so ridiculously comfortable.  You have the best of both words: stunning and comfy! 

*vanbrunsta* - Aww, what a beautiful wedding shoe!!  Congrats (on both the shoes and the upcoming wedding)!!


----------



## MissPR08

lilflobowl said:


> just picked these up yesterday!



CL= 

I am banning myself from this thread!! to much temptation.


----------



## vanbruntsa

thank you for the compliments!


----------



## moshi_moshi

NieceyMo said:


> Got these today at the YSL private sale 333


 
Great Purchases!  Are those the red tribs?  I was trying to see what color they would be IRL and they look so much redder in your photo then the one I originally saw..... I HAVE to have them now, lol.  What boutique did you get them from?


----------



## moshi_moshi

*brintee* - great purchases.  that pink color is TDF! and i love the CL greasepaints.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

savvysgirl said:


> I got these on ebay for a total steal ... and i'm glad i decided to bid as i LOVE them! They are a lower heel than i like but they are very comfy. I just couldnt resist! ush:
> 
> CL purple laminato Ron Ron (85mm)


 

I think I just saw these on Bluefly marked down but they didnt have my size. Very Pretty color, enjoy!


----------



## brintee

Thanks 



moshi_moshi said:


> *brintee* - great purchases. that pink color is TDF! and i love the CL greasepaints.


----------



## brintee

Miu Miu Bow Flats, the pics make the pink look much duller than they look IRL.


----------



## Megana_

These Prada slingbacks on new-years sale at Harrods, for (make sure you are sitting down) 30£!!
Never thought in my liftetime i would purchase Prada shoes cash. Nothing wrong with them, but probably last pair + small size (36.5/UK 3.5), but as they are sling backs i managed to get into them  (Im normally 37/UK 4)


----------



## NieceyMo

Luciabugia: I'm very petite so I like height, haha
Savvysgirl and HeavenlyAngel: Thanks girls  I&#8217;m super excited
Fieryfashionist: The blue is TDF and don&#8217;t worry girl they are worth the wait 
MissPR: Thanks dear, lovely CL I need to pick up another pair soon
Moshi: Yes they are the tributes. The flash makes them a bit lighter because the red is a deeper hue not too much of a difference from the picture but its such lovely color. I purchased them at the South Coast Plaza Boutique


----------



## erinmiyu

these from the gilt sale, hope they fit! i've been wanting them since they came out.


----------



## lorihmatthews

erinmiyu said:


> these from the gilt sale, hope they fit! i've been wanting them since they came out.



OMG I have also wanted those since they came out! But they sold out on the site too. Fooey!


----------



## erinmiyu

lorihmatthews said:


> OMG I have also wanted those since they came out! But they sold out on the site too. Fooey!



a friend of mine was trying to get a pair today too (not my size) and she wasn't able to, either. i just kept hitting "add to cart" every couple of seconds and them bam! they were there after about 10 minutes of trying. (which might have been a little over the top)

i have a love/hate relationship with gilt's format of keeping something in your cart 10 mins while you decide...


----------



## lorihmatthews

Well it's been Shoe-a-Palooza at my place lately ... the sales have been my downfall. Here's what I've received recently:

MBMJ white flip flops:






MBMJ pewter mouse flats:






MBMJ denim mouse slingbacks (I think I want them in red too!):






And for the super hot, Givenchy lace up black wedges:


----------



## erinmiyu

i LOVE those wedges!


----------



## BagsR4Me

Here are my new Sergio Rossi eel skin pumps.


----------



## Shoe_Lovar

You've gotta love ebay for finding bargains!!! Got a pair of Gucci Bone colored heels and "The Urban Shoe Myth" Manolos both for under A$400.. Second hand but still in it's near new condition! Shop Clever... Shop Cheap lol


----------



## MissPR08

BagsR4Me said:


> Here are my new Sergio Rossi eel skin pumps.
> 
> View attachment 770397
> View attachment 770398
> 
> 
> View attachment 770399



bags  those are Fab!!! congrats!!!


----------



## MissPR08

lorihmatthews said:


> Well it's been Shoe-a-Palooza at my place lately ... the sales have been my downfall. Here's what I've received recently:
> 
> 
> And for the super hot, Givenchy lace up black wedges:



Congrats, these are so  sexy! i love them.! 

You ladies have amazing taste.


----------



## sara999

SO jealous of the givenchys!!! i might buy those to satisfy my ann D laceup cravings


----------



## KittyKat65

New Prada:  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0019cat5890735cat000011cat14860748cat17170733

These are perfect for me since I can't walk in heels and I love the retro '40s styling of these.


----------



## rdgldy

So many wonderful pairs of new shoes.  Kitykat-I love the Pradas!


----------



## lorihmatthews

RED MBMJ mouse slingbacks on clearance at Macy's yesterday -- scored for $104!!!







And I wouldn't have bought these unless they were on clearance too ... Coach tennis shoes, they are very comfortable:


----------



## brintee

Prada Multistrap Sandals. I cant waiittttt for them to come!!!! 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446222331&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709257&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1242597522595&ev19=1:4


----------



## outtacontrol

I scored these at aldoshoes.com for cheap!! I love all the colours


----------



## BagsR4Me

MissPR08 said:


> bags  those are Fab!!! congrats!!!




Thanks MissPR08. I absolutely LOVE them!!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

pretty ballerinas neon flats


----------



## MissPR08

outtacontrol said:


> I scored these at aldoshoes.com for cheap!! I love all the colours



very nice.!

The look great on you, perfect nail polish for them. congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

Louboutin citys


----------



## oceancitygirl

NieceyMo said:


> Got these today at the YSL private sale 333


 

I just died! Those are beautiful! Great buys


----------



## Shoe_Lovar

_I've just bought these 3 shoes from ebay this week for a bargain price!!!

Dior: A$250
Gucci: A$135
Manolos: A$300

I'm so excited and I so can't wait to wear em!!!_


----------



## mikoism

erinmiyu said:


> these from the gilt sale, hope they fit! i've been wanting them since they came out.


these are WICKED!!!!!! i love these shoes omg. so flyyyyy


----------



## outtacontrol

MissPR08 said:


> very nice.!
> 
> The look great on you, perfect nail polish for them. congrats!


 
Thanks MissPR08! the polish is Far East Fuscia by OPI. I love you avtar.. sexxxaaaay! LOL


----------



## chanel_lovver

Awesome deals!!  Congrats!



Shoe_Lovar said:


> _I've just bought these 3 shoes from ebay this week for a bargain price!!!_
> 
> _Dior: A$250_
> _Gucci: A$135_
> _Manolos: A$300_
> 
> _I'm so excited and I so can't wait to wear em!!!_


----------



## chanel_lovver

Calvin Klein Parma sandal in white- I've been wanting these FOREVER!!


----------



## _bebee

-just bought myself a pair of coach flats


----------



## KittyKat65

chanel_lovver said:


> Calvin Klein Parma sandal in white- I've been wanting these FOREVER!!


Those are the sort of shoes that I would see online or in a store and not think anything of them, but on you they look ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC!!! Maybe I need to try more shoes on


----------



## Shoe_Lovar

_Thanks Chanel!
I can now add them to my shoe collection of Louboutins, Givenchys, D&G & Dior! To a girl no matter how much weight we put on or loose, shoes always look good on our feet every time we go shoe shopping lol

Do you ladies display your shoes out or keep them in shoe boxes? You girls have brilliant taste and not only do you have to flaunt your shoes by wearing them out, it's a must to show them off on display! Right?! x 

My next shoe purchase on ebay... still bidding... fingers crossed... Red patent pair of Sergio Rossi... _


----------



## Shoe_Lovar

_Stunning Shoes you got there Chanel!! _


----------



## evecure

chanel_lovver said:


> Calvin Klein Parma sandal in white- I've been wanting these FOREVER!!



*Chanel_lovver* we're nearly shoetwins now, I have them in black python leather and I'm in love with them


----------



## MissPR08

chanel_lovver said:


> Calvin Klein Parma sandal in white- I've been wanting these FOREVER!!



OMG, i just died and went to heaven ....stunning!


----------



## MissPR08

outtacontrol said:


> Thanks MissPR08! the polish is Far East Fuscia by OPI. I love you avtar.. sexxxaaaay! LOL



thank you


----------



## cookie03

wow erinmiyu those skull flats are awesome! congrats


----------



## Blueberry12

Blue CL Simples.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

outtacontrol said:


> I scored these at aldoshoes.com for cheap!! I love all the colours


 

I really like these! They look comfy and they are hot!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chanel_lover those CKs are fab!


----------



## annemerrick

~Fabulousity~ said:


> chanel_lover those CKs are fab!


 

What she said!!!


----------



## brandycat

Just got these Tory Burch Reva patent flats from NAP's sale.  Hopefully I got the right size b/c they're gone already!  

toryburch.com/images/catalog/thumb/TB_12098663_HIBISCUS-PINK.JPGtoryburch.com


----------



## brandycat

brintee said:


> Prada Multistrap Sandals. I cant waiittttt for them to come!!!!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1242597522595&ev19=1:4


 
I tried these on in red at Neimans and they are to DIE for.  Perfect height and they're so comfy.  Congrats!


----------



## brintee

You are making even more excited!! Oh boy...only two more days until they are in my arms 



brandycat said:


> I tried these on in red at Neimans and they are to DIE for. Perfect height and they're so comfy. Congrats!


----------



## chanel_lovver

Thank you *KittyKat65*, *Shoe_Lovar*, *evecure*, *MissPR08*, *Fabulousity*, and *annemerrick* for the compliments!!  They are super comfy too!


----------



## MissPR08

ok, so  i broke down an after an emotional day i bought these.. Retail shopping is the best cure 
I couldn't say no to the zanotti pair because SA told me that they were going on sale next week and that he would re adjust the sale. So, i said YES, lol.












Miu Miu


----------



## NieceyMo

MissPR: hope you feel better, and I have to agree retail therapy is the solution for everythinggggg 33 Lovely Miu Mius and gorgeous color on the Giuseppes

Went to Nordies to check out the sale, nothing I liked but I picked these Miu Mius upp 33


----------



## Straight-Laced

Love the Simples *Blueberry 12* - I have that colour in kid and your patent ones are much nicer IMO    

*NieceyMo* and *Miss PR08* your Miu Miu's are FAB!! 

Here are my latest Miu Miu's (pic courtesy of garance dore)


----------



## MissPR08

NieceyMo said:


> MissPR: hope you feel better, and I have to agree retail therapy is the solution for everythinggggg 33 Lovely Miu Mius and gorgeous color on the Giuseppes
> 
> Went to Nordies to check out the sale, nothing I liked but I picked these Miu Mius upp 33



thank you! 

your Miu Mui's are gorgeous!


----------



## MissPR08

Straight-Laced said:


> Love the Simples *Blueberry 12* - I have that colour in kid and your patent ones are much nicer IMO
> 
> *NieceyMo* and *Miss PR08* your Miu Miu's are FAB!!
> 
> Here are my latest Miu Miu's (pic courtesy of garance dore)



thank you 

I saw those while at NM and i think there soooooo hot! 

We are all on a miu miu roll,


----------



## savvysgirl

*MissPr*, i am in love with both of your new buys esp the GZ's. Stunning. 

*Nicey* & *Straight laced*, love your Miu Miu's! 

These are my latest additions ... 

CL green & black lace Pigalle






CL nude & black lace Moonbow


----------



## willwork4shoes

Yikes, I've been MIA for a little over a week and all these great shoes have been acquired by the lovelies here!!!  Wowza, there are some great shoes that I am totally lovin here!!!

MissPro, you're on a roll, those Zanottis are awesome!!!!  I haven't been able to buy any shoes as I've been too busy playing the role of nurse for my fiance so I'm going to have to make up for some lost time now

Savvy, you go girl, love both of those lace CL's.

All the gorgeous Miu Miu's makes me think that I need to get a pair of these STAT!!


----------



## MissPR08

savvysgirl said:


> *MissPr*, i am in love with both of your new buys esp the GZ's. Stunning.
> 
> *Nicey* & *Straight laced*, love your Miu Miu's!
> 
> These are my latest additions ...
> 
> CL green & black lace Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL nude & black lace Moonbow



OH no, your's are


----------



## MissPR08

willwork4shoes said:


> Yikes, I've been MIA for a little over a week and all these great shoes have been acquired by the lovelies here!!!  Wowza, there are some great shoes that I am totally lovin here!!!
> 
> MissPro, you're on a roll, those Zanottis are awesome!!!!  I haven't been able to buy any shoes as I've been too busy playing the role of nurse for my fiance so I'm going to have to make up for some lost time now
> 
> Savvy, you go girl, love both of those lace CL's.
> 
> All the gorgeous Miu Miu's makes me think that I need to get a pair of these STAT!!



thank, actually i been a good girl. i only bought one pair other than these this month. and i am on a ban, until i see a cute pair of CL,lol.....is never time to make up girl. when you get your goodies, post them so we can all  and droll.  I love your style shoe!


----------



## Cherry44

I just bought CL Belle 85 ankle booties and YSL patent croc pumps. 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...RFeedKSqIQ6SzPUQ&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=X080V

I coudn't find pic of croc patent pumps


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Blueberry12 said:


> Blue CL Simples.


 
lovely! what's the heel height?


----------



## Sharkbait

Boring, but hello? CLASSIC!


----------



## mistyknightwin

MissPR08 said:


> ok, so i broke down an after an emotional day i bought these.. Retail shopping is the best cure
> 
> I couldn't say no to the zanotti pair because SA told me that they were going on sale next week and that he would re adjust the sale. So, i said YES, lol.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu​


Love the red miu miu - where they on sale and what was the price if you don't mind my asking? TIA


----------



## MissPR08

savvysgirl said:


> *MissPr*, i am in love with both of your new buys esp the GZ's. Stunning.
> 
> *Nicey* & *Straight laced*, love your Miu Miu's!
> 
> These are my latest additions ...
> 
> CL green & black lace Pigalle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL nude & black lace Moonbow


hold on let me get up from the floor<lol


----------



## MissPR08

mistyknightwin said:


> Love the red miu miu - where they on sale and what was the price if you don't mind my asking? TIA



thank you. 
no, no sale on these yet, (i hope)  the price was 695$ plus tax


----------



## MissPR08

pinkgoldfish said:


> lovely! what's the heel height?



wow, stunning color!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

chanel_lovver said:


> Calvin Klein Parma sandal in white- I've been wanting these FOREVER!!


 
i really like these!!! and i see they came in other colors...i might have to copy


----------



## nessahhh

Latitude Femme Gladiators!
They're similar to the Balenciagas that I can't afford haha.


----------



## MissPR08

^^ nice!! love the color combo


----------



## vanbruntsa

more giuseppe zanotti shoes for me


----------



## dbeth

vanbrunsta---Love the Giuseppe Zanotti shoes! I would love to have a pair.


----------



## vanbruntsa

thanks! try amazon. i got mine there. i bought 3 pairs for about $120 each pair. i also got my wedding shoes at dsw and those were only $200. so i got 4 pairs of zanotti shoes for the price of 1! very affordable. i love bargains!


----------



## momo43

ok, i went on a mini spree  however, none of them were high end.  i love them though!


----------



## FancyPants

I got the Tory Burch black revas...


----------



## Bitten

I bought some snake-skin pointed Witchery flats in black - need to give my Prada patents a rest...


----------



## outtacontrol

I went on a mini-spree too! but, nothing major .. all total deals!!! 
1-nine west
2-michael kors
3-guess
4-michael kors - 

just noticed that those mk flats make my feet look like boats!! booooooooo


----------



## Bagnista




----------



## brintee

The Dillians are amazing!!!! I cant wait for mine to come in the mail ahhh!


----------



## moshi_moshi

loving your dillians *bagnista*, i got those red tributes and i already love them!

presaled these jimmy choo belize espadrilles


----------



## MissPR08

love every single pair bagnista!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

CL Rolandos:


----------



## Bagnista

Thank you to all for the lovely compliments.....


----------



## roussel

YSL Navy Tributes


----------



## MissPR08

ow! those are stunning on you!!! ^^^^


----------



## Bitten

Bally round-toe classic black patent pumps

Pierucci black patent pointed-toe pumps

- needed new shoes for work, so happy to throw my skanky old work shoes OUT!


----------



## luciabugia

Bagnista, love your red Tribs!


----------



## vanbruntsa

got my first pair of tory burch revas. love them


----------



## Chins4

Loving the new Tribs roussel & Bagnista - must get me a pair of those 

Just picked up a fun summer pair - Claudio Merazzi.


----------



## scarlettsole

Great purchases everyone! All these YSL tributes are amazing!

I got these yesterday on sale at Macys. I wanted a pair of lower end wedges that I could wear without fear of messing them up. I thought these were cute. They're BCBG and I think the style is called "Mely".


----------



## coutureddd

fro the NAP end of season sale, both in 9.5


----------



## pinkmonique73

roussel said:


> YSL Navy Tributes


 OMFG!!!!!!!!!! I love these!!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

^
Those navy tribs are hot on you roussel! 

I just bought these chanel silver lambskin booties


----------



## dbeth

Bagnista---Love your red YSL's and CL's! GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Rousel-- Love your blue YSL's to!!!


----------



## MissPR08

Ladies beautiful purchases.


----------



## nessahhh

Blueberry12 said:


> CL Rolandos:



sooo pretty! they look awesome on you!


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

roussel said:


> YSL Navy Tributes



Those are so gorgeous!! I'm in love with that color and the whole look of the shoe lol some else had a pair as well I must add those to my wish list! Just beautiful!


----------



## frzsri

chanel_lovver said:


> These are Hot Hot Hot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Gucci's:
> 
> 
> These are from the same seller as the ones above. I rec'd them last week and fell in love, they're Gucci as well


[/QUOTE]
Love the 2nd shoes!! Of course I'm biased as I have a similar Gucci sandals which I love


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

These are my new purchases nothing high end there was a house fire so we're in the process of getting things back in order so I'm holding out on those kinda purchases for a while and just adding stuff to a wish list some things are more important than designer labels but lucky we have a hefty savings so everything is falling into place pretty fast and well 

I picked these up at sears I thought these were so cute!







And these are some michael antonio glads. I picked up


----------



## MissPR08

^^ love the second pair, *heavenly *


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

Thank you MissPr08!!


----------



## pchan2802

A pair of sandal from Stuart Weitzman.


----------



## That Chloe is Mine

OK this is the LAST time i go browsing Outnet when i'm bored at work :shame: I just placed an order for these Christian Louboutin C'est Moi shoe boots
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/33441

These Rupert Sanderson rocket patent pumps
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/30808

And these Rupert Sanderson Regal patent mary janes
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/33503

I can't wait to receive them


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

*roussel,* love your navy YSL tributes. They look so sharp!!!!

*That Chloe is Mine,* long time no see, love all of your new purchases especially the CL booties, that pink is so bright and vibrant. By the way, i'm working accross the road from you today  we should arrange to go out for a coffee next time!!!!


----------



## That Chloe is Mine

^^ Thank you M. Coffee sounds like a great idea too.


----------



## willwork4shoes

Chins, love the color of those shoes, they're FANTASTIC!!!

Moshi, nice espadrilles!!!

Straighlaced, wow!!

Couture, nice, especially those pink ones!!!

Scarlet, those are hot summer shoes!!

Vanbrunt, very cute!!


frzsri, gorgeous Gucci's!!!

Blueberry, those Rolando's are fantastic on you!!

Roussel, those YSL's are perfection!!!

Heavenly, love both pairs!!

That Chloe, great haul, you go girl!!!


----------



## MissPR08

*willwork4shoes* where are your new purchases, are you hiding something from us?


----------



## willwork4shoes

^^^OMG, your good. Lie to my SO about purchases, yes. Lie to you....no way Now that my SO is back to health, I'm making up for lost time!!

I'll show you the 2 that are on their way to me b/c since I don't have them, I can't take the IRL pics. Believe it or not, I did not have a single wedge in my collection and these were too good to pass up,






And these little beauty's,






I promise, as soon as I get home from work today, I'll take pics of the other 2 new additions. I'm so excited about them and I even have bags to match them so I can do a bag and shoe pic of them too!!


----------



## lilflobowl

omg *willwork4shoes*, those YSL wedges are phenomenal! & your CLs... WOWSER!


----------



## willwork4shoes

^^^I'm telling you, they will not arrive quick enough for my liking


----------



## ngydnew

Croco YSL


----------



## willwork4shoes

Ngyd, wowza, those are gorgeous!!!!

Here are my other 2 new ones. And I should say, I was not a huge fan of the Extremes when they first came out and all of a sudden, (last week) I could not get them out of my head and voila.....gold python and silver (stone) Extremes somehow found their way to me


----------



## willwork4shoes

lilflobowl said:


> omg *willwork4shoes*, those YSL wedges are phenomenal! & your CLs... WOWSER!


 
Thanks Lilflo, these are my first wedges ever


----------



## MissPR08

pchan2802 said:


> A pair of sandal from Stuart Weitzman.



love them!!


----------



## MissPR08

willwork4shoes said:


> ^^^OMG, your good. Lie to my SO about purchases, yes. Lie to you....no way Now that my SO is back to health, I'm making up for lost time!!
> 
> I'll show you the 2 that are on their way to me b/c since I don't have them, I can't take the IRL pics. Believe it or not, I did not have a single wedge in my collection and these were too good to pass up,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise, as soon as I get home from work today, I'll take pics of the other 2 new additions. I'm so excited about them and I even have bags to match them so I can do a bag and shoe pic of them too!!




OMG!! I love those wedges!! girl, you get the hottest shoes!


----------



## MissPR08

*NGYdew,* I love your YSL. i wish i can walk on those, i get a pair. They are stunning!

*willwork4shoes* I am speechless about the last two pairs


----------



## Bagnista

brintee said:


> The Dillians are amazing!!!! I cant wait for mine to come in the mail ahhh!




Thanks.. Did they come yet!!?? I wanna see................


----------



## Bagnista

MissPR08 said:


> love every single pair bagnista!!!



Thanks hun..............


----------



## Bagnista

Blueberry12 said:


> CL Rolandos:



Loving those Rolondo's..............


----------



## brandycat

My sale Tory Burch flats.  They're brighter and pinker irl.  Fit like a glove. 

toryburch.com/images/catalog/thumb/TB_12098663_HIBISCUS-PINK.JPG

toryburch.com

Ughhhh no pic.  I'll figure it out one day.


----------



## KittyKat65

New Pradas


----------



## willwork4shoes

^^^THose are gorgeous Kitty!!!  I love the double strap on top!

Thanks again MissPR0, you know I can't go long without buying shoes, you seem to know me so well  I can't wait to see the YSL IRL!


----------



## my_blue_star

Today - I bought a pair of Patrick Cox Python slingbacks. I am so looking forward to get them ! 

I have been up for a new pair of slingbacks with dark brown for some time now and had looked for a pair in dark brown patent, but just could not find any. I ended up with a Python (black, white, brown) instead.


----------



## sara999

willwork i'm SO jealous! what i wouldnt' give for a pair of extremes! how do you find the dsizing?


believe it or not i snagged these givenchys at DSW fo $199!!!!!


----------



## willwork4shoes

^^^^Thanks Sara  And are you kidding me?  You were able to score those Givenchy's for 199????!!!!!!  Those are so hot!!!!!!!


----------



## MissPR08

willwork4shoes said:


> ^^^THose are gorgeous Kitty!!!  I love the double strap on top!
> 
> Thanks again MissPR0, you know I can't go long without buying shoes, you seem to know me so well  I can't wait to see the YSL IRL!



can't wait to see pics


----------



## MissPR08

sara999 said:


> willwork i'm SO jealous! what i wouldnt' give for a pair of extremes! how do you find the dsizing?
> 
> 
> believe it or not i snagged these givenchys at DSW fo $199!!!!!



 wow, congrats! great score, and beautiful shoes.


----------



## sara999

i know! i can hardly believe it!!!!! i hope they fit, they're a 36.5 which is my typical designer size.

i'm still hoping to snag a pair of the gold extremes in the next couple days. i'm torn between watching and waiting on a 7 day auction with no bids that starts at $199 but is BIN at $750 or BIN-ing another idential pair for $590


----------



## FlipFlopgal

I just got the HH Madelines in Brandy which retailed for $438 FOR $112!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willwork4shoes

sara999 said:


> i know! i can hardly believe it!!!!! i hope they fit, they're a 36.5 which is my typical designer size.
> 
> i'm still hoping to snag a pair of the gold extremes in the next couple days. i'm torn between watching and waiting on a 7 day auction with no bids that starts at $199 but is BIN at $750 or BIN-ing another idential pair for $590


 

I don't think you'll have a problem with the Givenchy's, I find them to be more TTS if not a little larger in some cases.  But for that price, if they're too big, you could always put foot petals in them

I'm sending you good vibes on the extremes, I hope you get them for low, low, low cash.   I'll keep my eyes open for you, size 6.5 in them?  If I told you what I got the silver ones for you'd die, actually, I think I got the gold ones for a super deal as well.



MissPR08 said:


> can't wait to see pics


 
I'll make sure to post them



FlipFlopgal said:


> I just got the HH Madelines in Brandy which retailed for $438 FOR $112!!!!!!!!!




I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## sara999

i actually cancelled my givenchy in favour of the extremes. ankle strappy tings looks a bit funky on my chunk calves. but if anyone wears a 6-6.5 they should check ou the designer section of dsw i was really surprised. there are other givenchys i would rather


----------



## pchan2802

These Modern Vintage shoes.








And a pair of sandal from Gucci.


----------



## plumaplomb

^Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissPR08

*Pchan2802* I looooooove your new pair of gucci shoes. enjoy them.


----------



## sara999

LOVE those gucci's!


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

Love all the new purchases everyone keep'em coming :-P


----------



## fieryfashionist

Those Gucci's are stunning, *pchan*!!


----------



## ellacoach

Tory Burch Ali sandals in gold!


----------



## vanbruntsa

ellacoach said:


> Tory Burch Ali sandals in gold!


 

where did u find the ali sandals???


----------



## FlipFlopgal

frye veronica slouch boots in black


----------



## ShoeObsessed

My first manolos - Gossado - in blue

images.wigix.com//images/skuimages/1/66/365/Manolo-Blahnik-Gossado---Blue-Pumps_1066365_1733.jpg


----------



## lorihmatthews

^Gorgeous color Gossados!


----------



## dbeth

willwork4shoes said:


> ^^^OMG, your good. Lie to my SO about purchases, yes. Lie to you....no way Now that my SO is back to health, I'm making up for lost time!!
> 
> I'll show you the 2 that are on their way to me b/c since I don't have them, I can't take the IRL pics. Believe it or not, I did not have a single wedge in my collection and these were too good to pass up,


 


OMG!!!   I want those!!!  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Chins4

Jeffrey Campbell 'Chainiator' sandals


----------



## sara999

i love them chins. they're so different. they remind me of bollywood, they should have bells along the chains


----------



## ShoeObsessed

lorihmatthews said:


> ^Gorgeous color Gossados!


 Thank you!  I can't wait to wear them. 

ETA: couldn't figure out how to post the pic, only the link came up - so thanks!


----------



## lorihmatthews

ShoeObsessed said:


> Thank you!  I can't wait to wear them.
> 
> ETA: couldn't figure out how to post the pic, only the link came up - so thanks!



No worries! I posted the pic to Photobucket and posted it that way. Such a pretty color that I had to show everyone!


----------



## willwork4shoes

PChan, those are both cute!

ShoeObsessed, great color, I love them.

Chins, those are awesome, I've never seen gladiators like that, wow!

Thanks dBeth, they haven't arrived yet, I can't wait.

These came in for me today,


----------



## MissPR08

^^^


----------



## bagladyseattle

This is my recent purchased.  Lanvin blue pantent got it 4 weeks ago and I also took to cobbler to get the sole done.  I got 3 flats this week from Nordstrom.  Thanks for yenanh00 for helping scooring these flats w/ great deal.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Oppss!  I forgot attachement.  Here is the pics.


----------



## hollyyih

I recently purchased some Tory Burch Ali sandals and they're so cute and bright, perfect for summer!


----------



## luciabugia

^^ Lovely!!


----------



## sara999

very nice holly!


----------



## hollyyih

thanks *luciabugia* and *sara999*.  my first pair of tory burch .  i think ^_^ i like her shoes now!


----------



## smvida

L.A.M.B. sneakers


----------



## .jourdyn.

I actually picked these up over a month ago, but sadly that is the most recent shoe purchase I have made. I needed a pair of simple black heels so I picked these up from Target!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Christian Louboutin Net en Renet  next up.... something pink or python lol but knowing me maybe both....


----------



## MissPR08

^^ wow, i can't wait to see those


----------



## Straight-Laced

These new season Jimmy Choo's boots with eyelet detail are on their way...

I need them NOW


----------



## smvida

.jourdyn. said:


> I actually picked these up over a month ago, but sadly that is the most recent shoe purchase I have made. I needed a pair of simple black heels so I picked these up from Target!


i love target!  what a practical purchase!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

i just ordered these chloes. i hope the perforation doesn't kill the shoe irl.


----------



## annemerrick

Just bought these Manolos at my local Buffalo Exchange for $40. I had a credit of $20, so I actually spent $20 on them!!


----------



## erinmiyu

annemerrick said:


> Just bought these Manolos at my local Buffalo Exchange for $40. I had a credit of $20, so I actually spent $20 on them!!



very nice find!

i am totes going to hell, because i bought a *second* pair of shoes this morning, but they were only $26, so not so bad. i hope they fulfill my nude pump quest.

opening ceremony with detachable bows.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Those are cute!  I really like the detachable bow!!


----------



## Pishi

annemerrick said:


> Just bought these Manolos at my local Buffalo Exchange for $40. I had a credit of $20, so I actually spent $20 on them!!



great find!


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks!  It was my lucky day!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

My two pairs of Lanvins from the Nordie's Sale.


----------



## roussel

Annemerick you always find the good deals!  You should take me with you shopping!
Jen lovely Lanvin flats!
I got my CLs today from Nordies


----------



## erinmiyu

^^ those are so pretty!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Chanel Glittery Black Patent with Silver toe


----------



## MissPR08

annemerrick said:


> Just bought these Manolos at my local Buffalo Exchange for $40. I had a credit of $20, so I actually spent $20 on them!!



lucky find!! they look great on you!!


----------



## smvida

moshi_moshi said:


> Chanel Glittery Black Patent with Silver toe


wow, beautiful shoes!


----------



## Elsie87

^^I agree!


----------



## coutureddd

moshi_moshi said:


> Chanel Glittery Black Patent with Silver toe


 
Great shoes!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.jourdyn. said:


> I actually picked these up over a month ago, but sadly that is the most recent shoe purchase I have made. I needed a pair of simple black heels so I picked these up from Target!


 

Cute! I bought a pair of black platform pumps from Target a few years ago and they are the most comfy of all my pumps.


----------



## lilflobowl

*roussel*, NICE shoes!! It'll go perfectly with your HLs!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I found two really cute pairs of flat sandals at Burlington Coat Factory over the weekend, no pics to post yet, and I just ordered these two...


Michael Kors crossbody





BCBG thong flats


----------



## moshi_moshi

Thanks smvida, Elsie, and couture !

When I found out they were on sale I couldn't put them down!


----------



## roussel

lilflobowl said:


> *roussel*, NICE shoes!! It'll go perfectly with your HLs!



Thanks lilflo!  Can't wait to wear it!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Gucci Babouska black suede flats:


----------



## maryelle

kinda got carried away when nordstrom had their shoe sale... now that saks & neiman are having shoe sales... i think i might have to hold back. XP
sorry for the oversized image.


----------



## Straight-Laced

*lorihmatthews* those studded babies are just GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## vlore

moshi_moshi said:


> Chanel Glittery Black Patent with Silver toe



congrats!!! Those Chanels are super cute. I saw them IRL and they are very pretty!!!


----------



## vlore

roussel said:


> Annemerick you always find the good deals!  You should take me with you shopping!
> Jen lovely Lanvin flats!
> I got my CLs today from Nordies



Uuuuhhh, nice CLs Roussel!!! Congrats!!! I am sure they will look stunning with your HLs!!!!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

maryelle said:


> kinda got carried away when nordstrom had their shoe sale... now that saks & neiman are having shoe sales... i think i might have to hold back. XP
> sorry for the oversized image.


 
I love all of these!


----------



## luciabugia

Bought this pair today..


----------



## cookie03

https://www.theoutnet.com/product/33528

just ordered these! last pair and it was in my size!! i missed out on these twice before, so im psyched to finally get them and at 50% off!!!  i ordered my true size, hope that will be ok


----------



## vanbruntsa

i went on a huge shoe splurge bc i threw out all of my old cheapie shoes.

from L to R:

giuseppe zanaotti patent peep toe pumps, giuseppe zanotti snake skin pumps and georgina goodman chocolate cher pumps from the amazon designer sale. tory burch metallic gold revas from the netaporter sale. tory burch mestico shane thong in black from the saks sale. and waiting on my tory burch daniela thongs in tan from the posh on main sale. 

i think i am done for a while...or at least i hope. but...all these 6 shoes together was a total $806! i think i totally scored


----------



## scarlettsole

Loving all the purchases ladies! 

Here's my collection some from this week and last. Two pairs of Tory Burch flats, a pair of Lanvin flats , and a pair of Michael by Michael Kors pumps.


----------



## sara999

nicholas kirkwood blue suede sandals (40% off!)


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I am absolutely over the moon 
I managed to find these Chloe boots in my size and at 70% off


----------



## sara999

loving the mixed materials on it, creates such great texture!


----------



## lilflobowl

amazing score *Brasilian_Babe*! The blue just pops out at you~


----------



## uab*mom

Honestly, I am just dazzled by the shoes I am seeing on here !


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

cookie03 said:


> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/33528
> 
> just ordered these! last pair and it was in my size!! i missed out on these twice before, so im psyched to finally get them and at 50% off!!!  i ordered my true size, hope that will be ok


 
wow! great deal. Thanks for the link, a new site for me to check out


----------



## erinmiyu

this is the most i have ever spent on shoes, but i have not been able to find a good nude pump to match my skin. i looked on NAP and they had these available in my size (i can never find them in my size in non-patent!)





i hope the size i ordered works...


----------



## sara999

yay! erin those pumps tend to run true to size, HTH


----------



## erinmiyu

sara999 said:


> yay! erin those pumps tend to run true to size, HTH


cool! i guess we'll find out soon enough  this is like the 4th nude shoe i've ordered recently in hopes of matching my skin tone/being comfortable. (and maybe the 7th over my shoe lifetime)


----------



## BagsR4Me

CL So Privates


----------



## roussel

Miu Miu nude platform pumps


----------



## MissPR08

BagsR4Me said:


> CL So Privates



*bags * love them


----------



## MissPR08

roussel said:


> Miu Miu nude platform pumps



they look great on you!!


----------



## maryelle

i previously posted how whether or not i would go back and go shopping at saks and neiman due to their major sales.... obviously i came back. lol i'm kinda sad i didn't leave with any CLs, but there's always next time! (the BCBG Max Azria was from another shopping spree.. but i love them just the same.)














i personally love the chanel pumps the most.....


----------



## Speedster70

Well if you don't count flip flops it would be Spring 09 Limited Edition John Fluevog Mini Gorgeous this color combo sold only at the San Francisco store in house. Maybe 5-6 other folks own shoe this in my size


----------



## malsrm

I finally got my nude yoyos on Tuesday! 

Im a happy girl now!


----------



## lily25

Eeeeeeeeeeee! OMG omg omg!!!

After eyeing this pair of current season loubies for a few days, hubby got them as a surprise!!!

He is a sneaky one, he came back from work and he went straight to his home office and asked for some tea. While I was making tea he calls me to come and help him because his mail has a problem and he wants to make sure it is not a bug. I sit at his office and I look at the screen and it was the store's confirmation, cc details, and shipping details!!! I was totally surprised and I gave him a huge kiss! 

I am sooo excited!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!  

Here's a sneak preview eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! You can tell I'm overexcited already!! lol 



Christian Louboutin Grosgrain Isa Espadrille Sandals

* 100 mm woven rope wedge
* Woven rope platform
* Peep toe
* Petrol leather straps with one grosgrain t-strap and small bow
* Leather straps on back of ankle with wrap around Grosgrain ribbon
* Logo embossed leather innersole
* Signature Red leather sole
* Made in Italy
* 70%LAMB30%CO






They come in Brown and Sand, but my heart is with the Petrol ones!










I feel so blessed and loved by this wonderful man, who never fails to surprise me and prove his love, even after years of being together. Darling, thank you for loving me so much. *hugs and kisses* ^_^


----------



## BagsR4Me

Thank you, MissPR08!


----------



## Pishi

Lily25, that's so sweet!!  and very cute shoes!


----------



## scarlettsole

Beautiful CLs *BagsR4Me *!

OMG *maryelle *those are all fab purchases but I LOVE LOVE the chanel pumps!!

I love the color and style of those miu miu pumps *roussel *! 

*Speedster70 *those Fluevogs are really unique looking I love his shoes! 

*lily25 *you have an awesome hubby! Those shoes are so cute!


----------



## lily25

*Pishi* & *scarlettsole* Thank you! I can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## absolutanne

I just got these in the mail yesterday. Manolo Blahnik 'Mancia' in patchwork kidskin leather. In a very elusive size 34.5!!! Saw them sitting at the top of the sale rack at NM in Houston Galleria - asked DF if I could have them (our $$ is now shared). He said no (I had already bought some nude patent CL yoyos and pink patent Oscar de la Renta sandals 2 wks before) :cry: . I couldn't stop thinking about them when I got home to Lafayette, I was DREAMING about them. Called the store up and they were still there!! I just returned a Marchesa dress that was too small and finally got some $$ back into my NM card.


----------



## MissPR08

^^ very nice, They look awesome on you!


----------



## absolutanne

MissPR08 said:


> ^^ very nice, They look awesome on you!



Thanks *MissPR08*! I'm now hooked on MB sandals and d'orsays, they are so comfortable and so sexy. For pumps I am still loyal to CLs


----------



## shesnochill

*lily25*, your huBby is a hard to find and definitely a keeper! Those Loubs are just adorable and perfect for summer!~ Congrats! On the hubby more than the shoes though 

*absolutanne*, great trade for that small dress for these shoes. I absolutely love the color and pattern of them!~


----------



## .jourdyn.

annemerrick said:


> Just bought these Manolos at my local Buffalo Exchange for $40. I had a credit of $20, so I actually spent $20 on them!!


 
Love 'em!


----------



## lily25

annaversary said:


> *lily25*, your huBby is a hard to find and definitely a keeper! Those Loubs are just adorable and perfect for summer!~ Congrats! On the hubby more than the shoes though



 Thank you!!!


----------



## absolutanne

annaversary said:


> *lily25*, your huBby is a hard to find and definitely a keeper! Those Loubs are just adorable and perfect for summer!~ Congrats! On the hubby more than the shoes though
> 
> *absolutanne*, great trade for that small dress for these shoes. I absolutely love the color and pattern of them!~



*annaversary,* For 1 Marchesa dress I got 2 Manolos! I am on a shoe high. I just bought one more pair of Manolos:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod71700009&eItemId=prod71700009&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&icid=&rte=%252Fcommon%252Fstore%252Fcatalog%252Ftemplates%252FET1.jhtml%253FNo%253D20%2526N%253D381%2526st%253Ds

I can't wait how these look on my feet.


----------



## fendifemale

roussel said:


> Miu Miu nude platform pumps


 love these!


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## fendifemale

i also have these- sorry about the stock pics my camera is broken.


----------



## CamLee

Newbie here (not really - I've admired from a distance for years) and finally deciding to join in on all the fierceness!!  I've had these Giuseppes for maybe two months. I'll post the bag to match in the "What a Pair" thread:
















*Much more to come!*


----------



## BagsR4Me

scarlettsole said:


> Beautiful CLs *BagsR4Me *!
> 
> OMG *maryelle *those are all fab purchases but I LOVE LOVE the chanel pumps!!
> 
> I love the color and style of those miu miu pumps *roussel *!
> 
> *Speedster70 *those Fluevogs are really unique looking I love his shoes!
> 
> *lily25 *you have an awesome hubby! Those shoes are so cute!



Thank you so much, *scarlett*!


----------



## lily25

*CamLee*, I love your shoes!!!! How come I never find such pretty Giuseppes?


----------



## MichElemental

Oooh this thread!  

I love those Zanotti's. Actually I think Iprefere Zanotti over Louboutin since they fit my feet a little better and still have some smashing styles.

From Saks:

Gucci. My husband liked these:





Chanel. I already have them in the lighter colour with the black cap toe and heel:






Also a pair of pink peep toe Prada's the SA ordered for me. I'm hoping they arrive this week!

So strange. I wear and measure a 9 and 9.5. in the Gucci I am an 8. Chanel 40.


----------



## MichElemental

roussel said:


> Miu Miu nude platform pumps


 

Oh. My. Lawd!!! They come in nude??? I love them. 

I myself have them in the red. Heehe.


----------



## Chins4

Christian Louboutin Grey Suede Decolletes


----------



## CamLee

@ Lily 25 - Thanks!!!!!  I posted the bag to match in the What a pair thread - very comfy shoe though.

@ Mich Elemental - Thanks, I love the Gucci pair and MUST HAVE the Miu Miu pair in your avatar - although I could use the nude pair as well!


----------



## poptarts

Chanel Ballerina Flats


----------



## moshi_moshi

poptarts said:


> Chanel Ballerina Flats


 
so cute and classic!


----------



## CamLee

poptarts said:


> Chanel Ballerina Flats


 
Gorgeous!!! You can easily dress these up or down.


----------



## erinmiyu

these from ebay:


----------



## cheritheberry

I am new to this thread but I have a lot of new lemmings after seeing your posts!
I FINALLY snagged a pair of Manolo Vella's.  I inititally tracked down my regular Manolo size and they were a bit too snug and I've been searching like a maniac since.


----------



## luciabugia

^^ Cool!

*Erinmiyu* -  The Prada is fab!

*Poptarts* -  Love the Channel flats!


----------



## pinkmonique73

I am on a bit of a shopping ban...but these were inexpensive and crute so I couldn't pass them up!


----------



## CamLee

^^Love them - who are they buy pinkmonique?  Looks similiar to a pair I've seen by Bebe.  Also, info on the polish please - so pretty!!


----------



## pinkmonique73

CamLee said:


> ^^Love them - who are they buy pinkmonique? Looks similiar to a pair I've seen by Bebe. Also, info on the polish please - so pretty!!


 

Thanks Cam!. The shoes are ALDO, and I don't know the name of the polish, people have been asking me left and right, I didn't even bother get the name of the polish when I was there!!! I know it was some off brand wasn't OPI or anything like that.  When I go back, I'll try to remember to comeback and post the brand name of the polish and color & send you a PM. 

ETA: Just an fyi OPI does have a color called I am his Coral Friend looks similar to the polish I have you can try that. 

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_8D5qVf5VMxs/Sghef9fiJDI/AAAAAAAAGs8/IcfGJycEOUQ/s1600-h/opi-im-his-coral-friend-wm.jpg


----------



## CamLee

pinkmonique73 said:


> Thanks Cam!. The shoes are ALDO, and I don't know the name of the polish, people have been asking me left and right, I didn't even bother get the name of the polish when I was there!!! I know it was some off brand wasn't OPI or anything like that. When I go back, I'll try to remember to comeback and post the brand name of the polish and color & send you a PM.
> 
> ETA: Just an fyi OPI does have a color called I am his Coral Friend looks similar to the polish I have you can try that.
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_8D5qVf5VM...ycEOUQ/s1600-h/opi-im-his-coral-friend-wm.jpg


 
Here's the BeBe shoe I was talking about:






Thanks for the polish info.  I need to pick that up before my mani/pedi on Friday!


----------



## pinkmonique73

CamLee said:


> Here's the BeBe shoe I was talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the polish info. I need to pick that up before my mani/pedi on Friday!


 
Those are cute to they are similiar minus the platform I love this nail polish I think I am going to pick up the OPI and see if it is the same or close.


----------



## CamLee

pinkmonique73 said:


> Those are cute to they are similiar minus the platform I love this nail polish I think I am going to pick up the OPI and see if it is the same or close.


 
I agree.  I think they're nice, but I'm not big on platforms.  Although I love the gucci iman platform!  I'm going by Aldo's to see if I can find your shoes.  Thanks again for posting!


----------



## bagdoll

MichElemental said:


> Oooh this thread!
> 
> I love those Zanotti's. Actually I think Iprefere Zanotti over Louboutin since they fit my feet a little better and still have some smashing styles.
> 
> From Saks:
> 
> Gucci. My husband liked these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel. I already have them in the lighter colour with the black cap toe and heel:
> 
> 
> 
> Also a pair of pink peep toe Prada's the SA ordered for me. I'm hoping they arrive this week!
> 
> So strange. I wear and measure a 9 and 9.5. in the Gucci I am an 8. Chanel 40.


 

Nice Gucci shoes and they fit you so well!


----------



## Baggaholic

pinkmonique73 said:


> I am on a bit of a shopping ban...but these were inexpensive and crute so I couldn't pass them up!



LOVE THE NAIL POLISH COLOR!!!  Shoes are nice too..


----------



## Baggaholic

roussel said:


> Miu Miu nude platform pumps



Woah! i love these. They remind me of Barbie Doll shoes for some reason. I need to track these down


----------



## MissPR08

pinkmonique73 said:


> I am on a bit of a shopping ban...but these were inexpensive and crute so I couldn't pass them up!





*PINK*, I love the shoes, but *we* are really loving that nail polish ... congrats!


----------



## pinkmonique73

*Cam* post a pic when you get them. Thanks *Bag *and *Miss Pr! *Love the color as well, I think it will be my new summer color! 

BTW *Roussel* I love the nude Miu Miu peep toe pumps CUTE!


----------



## ishelika

I luv when I find good deal I got the gucci shoes from the gucci presale I got the CL's from the neiman presale


----------



## erinmiyu

love the teal shoes!


----------



## ishelika

thank u erinmiyu


----------



## addisonshopper

just bought these--- i so love them for the summer

http://www.shopbop.com/sari-flat-gl...534374302112438&fm=browse-category-shopbysize


----------



## nycgr1

^^those are cute!


----------



## nycgr1

ishelika said:


> I luv when I find good deal I got the gucci shoes from the gucci presale I got the CL's from the neiman presale


 

I like the CL's, very nice


----------



## nycgr1

fendifemale said:


> love these!


 
I second that!


----------



## MissPR08

ishelika said:


> I luv when I find good deal I got the gucci shoes from the gucci presale I got the CL's from the neiman presale



love the wedges, I just saw a celeb with them in a magazine. HOT


----------



## annemerrick

2 new pairs...at least new to me! Both from Buffalo Exchange, and cost a total of $45. I had a credit of $42.50, so they cost me a grand total of $2.50!!!!

Addisonshopper...those are some serious gladiator sandals.  I am sure ou will look fabulous!

Ishelika...both shoes are beautiful, but I adore the Gucci wedges.


----------



## MissPR08

^^ love them... especially the boots, they remind of the pucci print


----------



## annemerrick

MissPR08..they are Pucci!  That is why I couldn't pass them up.  I have a long-standing love affair with Pucci!!


----------



## lilac0485

http://g-images.amazon.com/images/G...prod_medium_v1_m56577569831462936._SX201_.jpg
Just ordered these.  Should get them by Friday!


----------



## annemerrick

OOOooooohhhhh....those are so pretty!  What brand are they???


----------



## ishelika

Awwwww thank u i luv em to


----------



## Speedster70

scarlettsole said:


> [/B]!
> 
> *Speedster70 *those Fluevogs are really unique looking I love his shoes!


 
Thanks Scarlettsole, I was stoked to get them, last pair in my size, probably around 70 +/- pairs in existence in that color combo.  I love it when they do the funky colored L.E. runs.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Here is another purchase.  I was supposed to be banned from buying shoes, but I cannot pass this deal.  I found this at Nordstrom Rack today for $139.  Orginal was $895.  Can you BELIEVE IT? Brand new Lanvin and there is no defect.


----------



## Samia

Love these!!



MichElemental said:


> Oooh this thread!
> 
> I love those Zanotti's. Actually I think Iprefere Zanotti over Louboutin since they fit my feet a little better and still have some smashing styles.
> 
> From Saks:
> 
> Gucci. My husband liked these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## lilflobowl

The first one to arrive out of the three I managed to snag during the sales! 

Christian Louboutin Lillians in Black Patent~


----------



## lily25

bagladyseattle said:


> Here is another purchase.  I was supposed to be banned from buying shoes, but I cannot pass this deal.  I found this at Nordstrom Rack today for $139.  Orginal was $895.  Can you BELIEVE IT? Brand new Lanvin and there is no defect.



Congrats! They are beautiful, I 'm eyeing a pair of Lanvin in a very low price, but I'm worried about the color (mauve).

My new shoes!


----------



## lily25

lilflobowl said:


> The first one to arrive out of the three I managed to snag during the sales!
> 
> Christian Louboutin Lillians in Black Patent~



TDF!!!!


----------



## ishelika

OMG THEY LOOK SOOOOOO NICE ON YOU


The first one to arrive out of the three I managed to snag during the sales! 

Christian Louboutin Lillians in Black Patent~















[/QUOTE]


----------



## lilflobowl

ohoh! thank you so much *lily25 * & *ishelika*   for the compliments!!

*lily25*, any modelling pics of yours?


----------



## lily25

You are welcome babe!!! Here are my modeling pics!
*&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;  *They are so hot! I love my new loubies!!!*  &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;*


----------



## lilflobowl

*lily25*, VERY NICE!!! Perfect for summer huh!


----------



## bohemianchic

Just got my first pair of really fabulous shoes, giuseppe zanotti peep toe, ah i'm in love!!


----------



## lilac0485

annemerrick said:


> OOOooooohhhhh....those are so pretty! What brand are they???


 
Hi Anne, I think you were asking about mine? They are Omelle.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thanks so much!  I was referring to yours.  Love them!


----------



## MissPR08

annemerrick said:


> MissPR08..they are Pucci!  That is why I couldn't pass them up.  I have a long-standing love affair with Pucci!!



wow, I can see why u couldn't pass. ... Pucci prints are divine


----------



## MissPR08

lily25 said:


> You are welcome babe!!! Here are my modeling pics!
> *&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;  *They are so hot! I love my new loubies!!!*  &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;*



they look amazing on you!!!! congrats


----------



## MissPR08

ishelika said:


> OMG THEY LOOK SOOOOOO NICE ON YOU
> 
> 
> The first one to arrive out of the three I managed to snag during the sales!
> 
> Christian Louboutin Lillians in Black Patent~


[/QUOTE]


lucky score, what are the other two?


----------



## lorihmatthews

My Marc by Marc Jacobs mouse shoe obsession continues:


----------



## ang3lina33

^^^
these are freakin adorable!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

MissPR08, thanks! The other two are Eel Altadams & Magenta Declics; I'll post pics once those stragglers have reached me!


----------



## popoqi

My fiance surprised me with two pair of shoes. I was amazed that he has such a good taste. I'm filled with butterflies right now, so happy! 

Dolce & Gabanna










Marc Jacobs


----------



## shesnochill

Holy cow!!!!~

those shoes are amazing!!!!!

Your fiance is a total keeper man!

May I ask what those shoes are called or where I can find them?!


----------



## voodoo_mary

giorgio armani
i love this pair most. so hard to find a decent pair of white sandals with heels.








balenciaga








dolce & gabanna








donna karan


----------



## lily25

lorihmatthews said:


> My Marc by Marc Jacobs mouse shoe obsession continues:


OMG these are sooo sweet!!!


----------



## QueenCoco

I'm so excited for them to come....


----------



## .pursefiend.

charles david in purple


----------



## lilflobowl

congrats on all the good scores ladies!


----------



## addisonshopper

.pursefiend. said:


> charles david in purple


 

loving these


----------



## erinmiyu

voodoo mary -- those balanciagas are gorgeous!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> charles david in purple


 

Hot! I would have gotten purple also its my fave color!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I'm really loving those mouse flats I may have to invest in a pair


----------



## lily25

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I'm really loving those mouse flats I may have to invest in a pair


You must! They are so fun and they spice up any everyday outfit!


----------



## sara999

lilflo you found eel AD!? i'm SO JEALOUS!


----------



## shesnochill

*voodoomary*, these are STUNNING!~


----------



## NieceyMo

popoqi said:


> My fiance surprised me with two pair of shoes. I was amazed that he has such a good taste. I'm filled with butterflies right now, so happy!
> 
> Dolce & Gabanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs


 

You are one lucky girl lovee the d&g!!!

Rousel: Cute Miu Miu's I was thinking of picking them up myself are they true to size?


----------



## peachiesncream

ive bought nothing but wedges this seasn

(from top to bottom, left to right)






christian dior starlet wedge, christian louboutin wedge( no idea of the name), YSL lili wedge, christian louboutin zebra tigresse and jimmy choo phonenix


----------



## dulce1

My YSL Tribute Platform Sandal in Cuoio. I'm still a little freaked out about how much I paid for them, but they seem like such a versatile sandal that I think I will get my money's worth using the cost-per-wear method!


----------



## Dash

maloles


----------



## Dash

Ooops forgot the pic


----------



## sneezz

https://www.theoutnet.com/product/49423

bought the last pair in my size, thanks for posting BellaShoes!


----------



## Clumpy Dumpy

I ordered two pairs but will probably only keep one.


----------



## purseinsanity

Congrats everyone!  Such lovely shoes!


----------



## lilflobowl

Yea I did! I had been keeping my eye on them so during the NM pre-sale the minute Sabrina said her mobile was on I gave her a buzz. I was just in time too 'cos it was the last pair NM-wide in my size! 

Now I'm just waiting for them to come through, hopefully I'll love them! I'm a bit scared that I won't be able to walk in 140mms!



sara999 said:


> lilflo you found eel AD!? i'm SO JEALOUS!



amazing scores ladies! *Peachiesncream*, your wedges are fantastic!


----------



## sara999

lucky lady!!!


peaches i have the louboutin zebra tigresse wedges, they're fabulous!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *sara*, I hope it goes well; if not I'll have to return it ASAP 'cos my 30 day return period ends on the 28th!


----------



## sneezz

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/prod...etItemId=1f6e35ff-47d6-4942-a1b0-f9a69145ad15

Got the last (and probably only pair) again in my size, hope it works out!


----------



## oatmeal_raisin

Manolo Blahnik Sedaraby in black


----------



## roussel

these theory wedges


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lily25 said:


> You must! They are so fun and they spice up any everyday outfit!


 

I've added them to my wish list! I'll prob grab a pair in the Fall


----------



## roussel

NieceyMo said:


> You are one lucky girl lovee the d&g!!!
> 
> Rousel: Cute Miu Miu's I was thinking of picking them up myself are they true to size?



Yes, they are TTS.  I got the 37.5 and I wear 7.5.


----------



## ColdSteel

Nothing gorgeous, but certainly comfy. I held off on buying them for a while (saved my money for other stuff) but I just got a nice amazon certificate from my uncle.





I've been using my classic short and ultimate tall uggs as slippers recently but now that it's summer they're a little warm and unwieldy. I can't wait for them to get here!


----------



## lolitakali

Just got this pair of "Juicy" in gold as a gift... not a purchase but the most recent acquire.

http://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7505971/c/79864.html


----------



## purseinsanity

I'll post pics when they arrive, but in the past 24 hours, I've picked up 4 pairs of Jimmy Choos, one pair Dior, 2 Manolo Blahniks, and a pair of CLs!  I am so happy!


----------



## pchan2802

Just got these Cesare Paciotti sandal by mail from Bluefly.


----------



## lilflobowl

oooh nice *pchan*! I like Paciotti too!

*roussel*, those wedges look comfy & great for summer!
*
ColdSteel*, very cute!! are those by Uggs?


----------



## vhdos

My third pair of Christian Louboutin's.  Numero Prive's (peep toe, sling-back) patent animal print with glossy black heel.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Southern-Belle

popoqi said:


> My fiance surprised me with two pair of shoes. I was amazed that he has such a good taste. I'm filled with butterflies right now, so happy!
> 
> Dolce & Gabanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs



Love these!


----------



## sara999

i am a HUGE paciotti fan! those are great!!!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Got these two pairs of Chanel and Chloe on sale


----------



## sara999

very nice!!


----------



## plumaplomb

I love the navy blue florette!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Love those Chanel MJs! Where can I find them?


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Thanks!!!  



plumaplomb said:


> I love the navy blue florette!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

lorihmatthews said:


> Love those Chanel MJs! Where can I find them?



I bought them during the Chanel sale in Toronto...both are from Spring 2008 collection and I don't know if they are available in the States...


----------



## ColdSteel

Yesterday I got these:

Pretty






(CL Matastrasse velvet orlato... for only $60 at Crossroads Trading!)

And today I got these:

Practical




(Aerosoles "Soul Mate". My beloved Thierry Rabotin "Wave" sandals may not hold up for New York... sob. On sale for $50.)


----------



## dina2010

Air bria cole haan shoes for work. I highly recommend the Nike air support


----------



## addisonshopper

ok they have arrived


----------



## .pursefiend.

addisonshopper said:


> ok they have arrived



i reactivated facebook with perfect timing today...cuz i saw them earlier! LOVES them!


----------



## amusic20

It's always so hard for me to find shoes that fit me (I'm a size 5), so of course I was ecstatic when I saw Coach flats at TJ Maxx in my size!!  They were 1/2 half, $80, which is the most I've ever spent on a pair of shoes but they were totally worth it.


----------



## catalyst81

finally i found a pair of sandals i really fancy... STUART WEIZERMAN...


----------



## plumaplomb

There are some amazingly cute sandals popping up on here lately!!


----------



## coutureddd

bloomingdales private sale loot 






tory burch patent reva





ferragamos


----------



## addisonshopper

.pursefiend. said:


> i reactivated facebook with perfect timing today...cuz i saw them earlier! LOVES them!


 
i love them to and are so looking forward to wearing them out and about.. they seem to be comfy so far so good


----------



## annemerrick

ColdSteel said:


> Yesterday I got these:
> 
> Pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (CL Matastrasse velvet orlato... for only $60 at Crossroads Trading!)
> 
> And today I got these:
> 
> Practical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Aerosoles "Soul Mate". My beloved Thierry Rabotin "Wave" sandals may not hold up for New York... sob. On sale for $50.)


 

Coldsteel...superb deal on the CL's!!!  They look just your style!


----------



## dusty paws

patent banana yellow TB revas


----------



## brintee

CL Tigresse Wedges in Leopard & Brown Leather YSL Tribute Sandals!!


----------



## Blueberry12

CL Burgundy Glittart Ron Rons.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Chanel MJs (NM sale)!






Burgundy patent Lanvins (ebay steal... sticker tore off a bit... I could care less haha)! 





Navy/cobalt blue grosgrain ribbon trim Lanvins (Nordies sale)!





Miu Miu metallic gold jeweled peep toes (Chuckies sale)!





Mystique turquoise/crystal jeweled flats (some random boutiques sale)!  I've been looking for flats like these forever (in a reasonable price range)!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

I LOVE LOVE LOVE your purchases!!!!  Especially your Chanel MJs and your Lanvins!!!  Congrats!!!  



fieryfashionist said:


> Chanel MJs (NM sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgundy patent Lanvins (ebay steal... sticker tore off a bit... I could care less haha)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy/cobalt blue grosgrain ribbon trim Lanvins (Nordies sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu metallic gold jeweled peep toes (Chuckies sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mystique turquoise/crystal jeweled flats (some random boutiques sale)!  I've been looking for flats like these forever (in a reasonable price range)!


----------



## fendifemale

addisonshopper said:


> ok they have arrived


love them


----------



## Dukeprincess

Clearly, *Fiery* has me beat with such gorgeous shoes, but here are my Gucci Pop Bamboo Heels (Nordies sale)


----------



## Sharkbait

Jimmy Choo Prize Sandals in Yellow












CL Etrier Sandals


----------



## lorihmatthews

Gorgeous, *Sharkbait*! I've seen both pairs of those shoes in the stores and they look great on you!


----------



## arireyes

Last week the Petit Rat, and today I ordered Triclo's in black.


----------



## Elsie87

CL black nappa Lillians:


----------



## moshi_moshi

CL Barcelona wedges in brown
CL Tigresse wedge in ponyhair zebra

WEDGE CRAZY right now, lol.


----------



## HalieB

Just got these in
Barbie Pink CL Madame Clauda


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^VERY NICE.  Love the color!


----------



## sarahlouise06

I bought these two pairs of beauties:






^ The Louboutin's are from Selfridges, sorry the picture isn't great, it was taken to show off the jacket as well as the shoes for another forum.






^ The Jimmy Choo's are from Harrods, I'd love another pair in patent black with a closed toe, they're however impossible to find at the moment!


----------



## .jourdyn.

^^OMG...I love that blazer that is with the Louboutin's it is gorgeous, along is the second blazer and the Choo's!


----------



## jonna888

Jewelled flats from Zara and VNC 





*ZARA*




*ZARA*





*VNC*




*VNC*





Got the VNC flats on sale


----------



## primadonna24

I just bought a gorgeous pair of Jean-Michel Cazabat's Opium pump in multi colored python.  Just fabulous!


----------



## sara999

my new dior extremes. puchased about a month ago but they just arrived


----------



## webbie

can't stop buying Miu Miu ballet flats


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^OMG, I  these!  I saw them today at Nordies and fell in love.  Congrats!


----------



## roussel

Balenciaga sandals


----------



## msJenna

There aren't very many good CL's at holt renfrew.
The bianca's are nice but I already have the simples.
I really want some nude declics, decolletes or vp's so I am going to go to seattle in a month with a girlfriend to find a pair.

So I got these bad boys





For the summer. I don't like buying super expensive sandals because where I live it's rainy/cold 9 months out of the year so it's pointless to spend a ton on sandals.
These will be super cute with my bronze chloe bag and with some dark wash jeans 

Marked down from $665 to $299!  yay


----------



## fieryfashionist

^I LOVE these!!   An awful SA at Saks screwed me over and I didn't get them, but I had every intention of getting them a few weeks back.  They were so flattering on me.  I saw a Steve Madden knockoff of these the other and was so sad, cuz I want the Miu Mius haha.

*roussel* - Super cool... they look awesome with your red pedi! 

*webbie* - I adore Miu Miu... those flats are too cute!   I might need to get another pair of flats (but the white on those scares me a bit). 

*Sara*, those Dior Extremes look fabulous on you!!


----------



## msJenna

fieryfashionist said:


> ^I LOVE these!!   An awful SA at Saks screwed me over and I didn't get them, but I had every intention of getting them a few weeks back.  They were so flattering on me.  I saw a Steve Madden knockoff of these the other and was so sad, cuz I want the Miu Mius haha.
> 
> *roussel* - Super cool... they look awesome with your red pedi!
> 
> *webbie* - I adore Miu Miu... those flats are too cute!   I might need to get another pair of flats (but the white on those scares me a bit).
> 
> *Sara*, those Dior Extremes look fabulous on you!!



That sucks! Were they on sale there?


----------



## Elsie87

Great purchases everyone! 


*Sara*, I'm so jealous of your Dior Extremes!!!!


----------



## webbie

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^^OMG, I  these!  I saw them today at Nordies and fell in love.  Congrats!



Thankies, Dukeprincess! I fell in love with them too and just had to have them!!


----------



## webbie

fieryfashionist said:


> *webbie* - I adore Miu Miu... those flats are too cute!   I might need to get another pair of flats (but the white on those scares me a bit).



Thanks for the compliments fieryfashionist!!! hehe, I was a bit apprehensive too with the light coloring, but thought what the heck it's summer


----------



## poptarts

Miu Miu Lilac Flats


----------



## Bagnista

Love the Zara's..

Lovely shoes ladies and great deals....

Here are mine..

Jimmy Choo Tribal














Zanotti heel








CL ( I forgot the name.. oops..!)


----------



## webbie

poptarts said:


> Miu Miu Lilac Flats



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sara999

the leopard CL's are the open clics. but i'm more jealous of your stunning GZ!


----------



## letucche

msJenna said:


> So I got these bad boys



Supergorgeous shoes!  Modelling pics available?


----------



## mizcolon73

Chanels






Chanels





YSL Tribute Patent Sneaker bottoms


----------



## karolinec1

On a CL binge. This week's damage:


----------



## Bagnista

sara999 said:


> the leopard CL's are the open clics. but i'm more jealous of your stunning GZ!



Thanks..


----------



## Schmodi

I saw these last night at my shoe store on sale-tried them on fell in love.  I was waiting to see if I really wanted them.  I looked online and found them on sale for almost 200 less than what I would have paid tomorrow when I was going back.  Waiting for their arrival!!  They are gorgeous and Lanvin has amazing quality.  

http://www.barneys.com/Pointed%20Toe%20Pump/151105490,default,pd.html


----------



## flower71

great purchases everyone! I'm loving your bal sandals, *roussel!*
DHL is coming today (I hope!) with my miumiu flats...can't wait!!


----------



## Blueberry12

CL Pewter Laminato VP´s:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bagnista said:


> love the zara's..
> 
> Lovely shoes ladies and great deals....
> 
> Here are mine..
> 
> Jimmy choo tribal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zanotti heel
> 
> 
> cl ( i forgot the name.. Oops..!)


 

hotness!


----------



## Babi

roussel said:


> Balenciaga sandals


 
 super hot, Roussel!


----------



## ShopAddikt

D&G's


----------



## savvysgirl

Christian Louboutin black satin Bow T


----------



## ShopAddikt

savvysgirl said:


> Christian Louboutin black satin Bow T



adorable!!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

I know, I know... boots in the summer, but I had to!!! 

All Saints Amarante Boots ( http://www.allsaints.com/product/?a...d=331&&prod_desc_id=5051214387826&position=30 )

They're so cute with mini dresses!


----------



## reon

steve madden






Ferragamo during sale


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

reon said:


> steve madden
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo during sale


 

I was gonna order these and was undecided but now seeing them on you I know its a go!


----------



## Veelyn

Bagnista said:


> Love the Zara's..
> 
> Lovely shoes ladies and great deals....
> 
> Here are mine..
> 
> Jimmy Choo Tribal



These are fab! Love them!



msJenna said:


> There aren't very many good CL's at holt renfrew.
> The bianca's are nice but I already have the simples.
> I really want some nude declics, decolletes or vp's so I am going to go to seattle in a month with a girlfriend to find a pair.
> 
> So I got these bad boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the summer. I don't like buying super expensive sandals because where I live it's rainy/cold 9 months out of the year so it's pointless to spend a ton on sandals.
> These will be super cute with my bronze chloe bag and with some dark wash jeans
> 
> Marked down from $665 to $299!  yay



Gorgeous!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I love the JC Tribal and the Miu Miu's. These are nothing fancy, but the color is superb, and gives me my blue suede fix!! They are from Aldo


----------



## reon

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I was gonna order these and was undecided but now seeing them on you I know its a go!



go order it! but take note that excessive walking in them might not be that comfortable initially. ( the soles are a little thin ) i wore my first pair when it was raining in new york, walked 5 hours everyday and 3 days later, it was ruined.....
but then again, that might happen to ANY shoe after all the abuses i put it through...


----------



## labelmom5

Hott!!!



schmodi said:


> i saw these last night at my shoe store on sale-tried them on fell in love.  I was waiting to see if i really wanted them.  I looked online and found them on sale for almost 200 less than what i would have paid tomorrow when i was going back.  Waiting for their arrival!!  They are gorgeous and lanvin has amazing quality.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/pointed toe pump/151105490,default,pd.html


----------



## labelmom5

Those Jimmy Choos are toooo cute!~ They just went on sale at Shoecandy.com, Im waiting to see if they go a little more, I love them!!



Veelyn said:


> These are fab! Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

I know these aren't uber chic, but they get the job done! LOL...
I'm usually a Nike person, but I tried these on today, and my narrow feet fell in love. Guess I'm an Asics person now! Besides, from now on, I'm going to be living in scrubs, and I need something besides Dansko's to wear.


----------



## NieceyMo

love the jimmys and all the louboutins!!!

these have been my recent buys

declics




turbellas


----------



## canadianstudies

Coach Jeanna Sandals- they have a 5 inch heel, but are surprisngly comfortable!


----------



## labelmom5

LOVE the color! Especially for the summer!



annemerrick said:


> ^^^I love the JC Tribal and the Miu Miu's. These are nothing fancy, but the color is superb, and gives me my blue suede fix!! They are from Aldo


----------



## labelmom5

Oh My GOD! This Blue is amazing! Adding these CL's to my wishlist now!!



NieceyMo said:


> love the jimmys and all the louboutins!!!
> 
> these have been my recent buys
> 
> declics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turbellas


----------



## ShopAddikt

Roberto Cavalli


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*NieceyMo - *wow!!!  Are those EB declics???  

*ShopAddikt* - your Roberto Cavalli's are gorgeous!!!

My latest CL family member - pink watersnake Very Prive's


----------



## Schmodi

labelmom5 said:


> Hott!!!



Thank you! Scheduled to deliver on Friday-can't wait!


----------



## purplewithenvy

A pair of thrifted men's combat boots for $1.29  I love love love them


----------



## lilflobowl

NieceyMo, are those EB declics?!?! 
ShopAddkt, your RCs are so girly & pretty!
Nhu, your watersnakes are delish!!

Here are mine, Christian Louboutin Eel Skin Altadamas!


----------



## roussel

LaDoctorFutura said:


> I know these aren't uber chic, but they get the job done! LOL...
> I'm usually a Nike person, but I tried these on today, and my narrow feet fell in love. Guess I'm an Asics person now! Besides, from now on, I'm going to be living in scrubs, and I need something besides Dansko's to wear.



I'm an Asics person too! I like it more than Nike.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ me too. i have several pair of Asics


----------



## Sharkbait




----------



## plumaplomb

I love asics!!


----------



## Filifjonka

Lanvin:
cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/38683/38683_in_l.jpg

Brian Atwood:
cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/38932/38932_in_l.jpg


----------



## ShopAddikt

Alberta Ferretti


----------



## lorihmatthews

New CLs! They are called No Prive 90. From the Saks sale.


----------



## jjensen

Just got these from a lovely PFer, I them


----------



## mayen120

By mayen120, shot with DSC-W170 at 2009-06-24



from nordies


----------



## sara999

LOVE the eels!!!!


----------



## flower71

I'm an "Asics" lover too!! as i'm usually in scrubs too...we can run all day and not have hurt feet!


----------



## Chins4

New Zanottis......


----------



## .pursefiend.

mayen120 said:


> By mayen120, shot with DSC-W170 at 2009-06-24
> 
> 
> 
> from nordies


----------



## arireyes

Triclo's


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *sara*!!


----------



## lilflobowl

congrats on the triclos *arireyes*!


----------



## lily25

Satin sapphire blue Zara sandals, I got them at a really low price.


----------



## luciabugia

Haven't been droping by in a while..nice purchases y'all!


----------



## lilflobowl

*lily*, those Zara shoes are nice! I like that particular shade of blue!

The last of the shoes I bought during the sales are finally in; Christian Louboutin Magenta Declics!


----------



## erinmiyu

devotte leelo:


----------



## ellacoach

since it's been raining for the last 3 weeks in the northeast I just purchased a pair of Hunter Wellie's in black!


----------



## Spooky07170

Just got these Jimmy Choo Elaphe peeptoe pumps from Saks


----------



## outtacontrol

roussel said:


> I'm an Asics person too! I like it more than Nike.


 
oohh! I love those! I'm in scrubs all the time, but sadly, I wear sketchers lol


----------



## lily25

*lilflobowl
Thanks!
*I love your new CLs, I have a long wish list and a magenta pair is there somewhere, I was watching a dvd with Amy Winehouse and Paul Weller yesterday and she was wearing a pair of magenta VPs (I think)... Drool...


----------



## NieceyMo

No i wish, it's the lighting they are actually purple. But I need the EB declics lol



Nhu Nhu said:


> *NieceyMo - *wow!!! Are those EB declics???
> 
> *ShopAddikt* - your Roberto Cavalli's are gorgeous!!!
> 
> My latest CL family member - pink watersnake Very Prive's


----------



## roussel

Miu Miu gold sandals





Stuart Weitzman Teeny nude sandals





LAMB black patent sandals


----------



## savvysgirl

Fabulous purchases everyone! 2 of my recent buys ..

Christian Louboutin Pour Monsieur











AND (i'm super excited to have these babies)

Yves Saint Laurent Trib Too w/ankle strap - turquoise sole


----------



## pchan2802

Balmain inspired B2 sandals.


----------



## GhstDreamer

savvysgirl: love those CL - gorgeous!!!
roussel: beautiful LAMB sandals (I'm a big LAMB fan but can never find a pair that I find comfortable to walk in!)
lily25: pretty shade of blue on those sandals - wonderful for a night out!!!

Recent shoe purchases from yesterday and today (I don't buy shoes all that much):

MK red patent double platforms





Hugo Boss Black slides


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some more shoes... most are older purchases from the past month or so that I finally got around to posting! 

Purple patent Miss Dior peep toes (LOVE these... they're much more vibrant in person and sooo comfy... I almost wish I'd bought another color, but I definitely don't need 'em haha). 





My "twin" MbyMJ Barney's sale wedges... the gold is really more of a metallic rose gold... I was stalking those forever haha... the blue is a really vibrant patent cobalt blue!  I need to have the slingback shortened a bit though (moreso on the blue pair, not sure why!), because I have freakishly small heels, ugh.





Green washed lamb Lanvins... was stalking these for a while and finally found them on sale on mytheresa!! 





Turquoise (much more vibrant in person... I adore them!!) patent Lanvin flats... from Chuckies!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*lily25 *- What a beautiful color.. I love Zara! 

*lilflobowl* - They are STUNNING on you!!!   We're shoe twins, yay! 

*erinmiyu *- What a cute pair of shoes... love the color combo!

*ellacoach* - Ohhh, I so need a pair! 

*Spooky07170* - What a sexy pair of shoes!! 

*roussel* - My shoe twin (size wise haha)... I love all of your purchases!! 

*savvysgirl* - I love both pairs but wow, those YSLs are sexy as hell! 

*pchan2802* - They look beautiful on you!! 

*GhstDreamer *- Such cute shoes!!


----------



## rockvixen76

Mine was my wine *Bianca*(see avatar) love, love LOVE them!!!!! currently hidden from fiance as on ban till after wedding in August!!!! ooopps!


----------



## leboudoir

*LAST PAIR IN THE BOUTIQUE!* for a COOL $240 only!


----------



## MsFrida

Gorgeous YSLs! 







Got these today, just because my feet were dying in my TB reva's.. simply too hot for summer


----------



## Ilgin

these JC wedges


----------



## lily25

leboudoir said:


> *LAST PAIR IN THE BOUTIQUE!* for a COOL $240 only!
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c288/pointfourfive/tribs1.jpg
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c288/pointfourfive/tribs2.jpg



 WOW that's a crazy price, I'm happy for you, they are TDF!!!


----------



## roussel

fieryfashionist i love all your shoes, i can't pick one i like the best.  those wedges are perfect for summer!

lilflo love the magenta declics!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*rockvixen76* - They are gorgeous and well worth the wait!! 

*leboudour* - Omg, what an insane deal!!   They look amazing on you!! 
*
MsFrida *- They are gorgeous! 

*llgrin *- What fabulous summery wedges!!

Hi *roussel*!   Aww, thank you!!   I don't know if I can pick either haha, but the turquoise patent Lanvins make me so happy!


----------



## alyssa08

I just bought these Miu Miu peep toes today from Saks and I can't wait to get them!! My first big shoe purchase and I hope they fit as my feet don't really like to cooperate with the shoes I like >. If not, back they go...


----------



## rockvixen76

Thankyou Fieryfashionist!!! I just can't wait to wear them, currently only able when alone in the house ha ha


----------



## lilflobowl

*Minal*, hooray to being shoe twins!!!  & omgoodness, all your new shoes!!!! 

*roussel*, thanks babe!


----------



## marbella8

LEBOUDOIR, these are so hot!  I love them.  Where did you get them at such a good price?




leboudoir said:


> *LAST PAIR IN THE BOUTIQUE!* for a COOL $240 only!


----------



## Nico3327

I just got these YSL Tribute T-straps today while I was at work.  Sorry for the bad pic - I had to use my blackberry.  The color is deep red and they are beautiful.  Sadly I think I ordered the wrong size (note the lack of shoe under the back of my heel) and they are not returnable.  Looks like I'll have to order another pair in the correct size!


----------



## miumiu8586

metallic Lanvin flats 70% off
YSL magenta studded platforms 70% off


----------



## brintee

*Nico*, I think your shoes are gorgeous! I dont think you need a size up. I would keep the ones you have, I would be afraid that the .5 size up would stretch and be too big. Especially since they are so tall I wouldnt want them to be big because I would feel like Im wobbling around on stilts, KWIM? Just my opinion though. Congrats!!



Nico3327 said:


> I just got these YSL Tribute T-straps today while I was at work. Sorry for the bad pic - I had to use my blackberry. The color is deep red and they are beautiful. Sadly I think I ordered the wrong size (note the lack of shoe under the back of my heel) and they are not returnable. Looks like I'll have to order another pair in the correct size!


----------



## Nico3327

brintee said:


> *Nico*, I think your shoes are gorgeous! I dont think you need a size up. I would keep the ones you have, I would be afraid that the .5 size up would stretch and be too big. Especially since they are so tall I wouldnt want them to be big because I would feel like Im wobbling around on stilts, KWIM? Just my opinion though. Congrats!!


 
Thanks *brit*!  You're the second person to tell me that so I think maybe I just don't have any idea how shoes are supposed to fit!  The toe box is too tight, so I'll have to stretch that on my own and maybe the then the heel thing will work itself out.  Thanks to the CL Care and Maintenance thread I'll be able to do it myself at home later tonight!


----------



## alyssa08

miumiu8586 said:


> metallic Lanvin flats 70% off
> YSL magenta studded platforms 70% off


 
Gorgeous, darling! Where'd you get the amazing deals? I want a pair of Lanvin flats so bad. This place is a bad influence on me.


----------



## leboudoir

*MsFrida, lily25, fieryfashionist* thank you so much! i'm just as excited for an occasion to wear that baby out lol ;p

*marbella8*- i was travelling and got it at the YSL boutique itself


----------



## mayen120

CL No Prive


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got these cute Nine West sandals from Zappos!


----------



## debsmith

A little strip tease for you....   My first Pradas!  Fall 2009 Slingback Booties.  




























Some serious heel height going on.... 5 1/2 in!


----------



## debsmith

I can't believe how comfy these are despite the heel height!  Thank God for platforms.


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

debsmith said:


> I can't believe how comfy these are despite the heel height! Thank God for platforms.


 

*HOT!!  HOT!! HOT!! *


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Deb* I  those booties!


----------



## mayen120

debsmith: those are some HOT Prada's :urock:


----------



## sara999

LOVE those pradas!!!!


----------



## brintee

Debsmith, those are some hot shoes! I was debating getting the strappy ones, and you might have just pushed me to do it!!


----------



## debsmith

brintee said:


> Debsmith, those are some hot shoes! I was debating getting the strappy ones, and you might have just pushed me to do it!!


 
Oooohhh....get them brintee!!!  I especially love the stud detailing for a little edginess.  Still can't get over how comfy they are!!  I've been trying to find a platform with a thicker heel and this one is perfect....not too clunky and very sturdy.  I was unsure of the sizing but they are very TTS.  I normally wear a 7.5 in a boot and a 7 in a sandal.  I went with the 7.5 and it's perfect.  Got mine from NM:  

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0199cat5890735cat000011cat14860748cat22770736 

sara999....mayen120...Dukeprincess...Purse-Ooooh...thanks for all the sweet comments!!


----------



## brintee

Yea, I got the Prada Multi-strap sandals from Saks and they are amazingly comfy, I love it!  ::heading over to NM website::


----------



## mizcolon73

Debsmith.....those PRADAS are HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Sharkbait

Basic and boring, but a STUPID deal.  $100 because they are missing a little emblem that I can get fixed.

Gucci Pumps in


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^CUTE and a GREAT deal!  I have some Gucci pumps similar with a shorter heel and rounder toe in a metallic color.  Unfortunately, I paid $100 more for mine on sale at Nordies.


----------



## SARM4800

debsmith said:


> I can't believe how comfy these are despite the heel height! Thank God for platforms.


 

:urock:


----------



## Nieners

_CL Declics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

These are my most recent purchases (damages)!

CL Purple Nappa Laminato NPs - $399
Gianni Bini Uptown - $98


----------



## GhstDreamer

Boss Orange Karla Sandals





LaDoctorFutura: Those Gianni Bini uptown are hot! Your CL's are too - of course.

debsmith: love those prada platforms! I don't think I can wear anything that high...


----------



## debsmith

GhstDreamer said:


> Boss Orange Karla Sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDoctorFutura: Those Gianni Bini uptown are hot! Your CL's are too - of course.
> 
> debsmith: love those prada platforms! I don't think I can wear anything that high...


 
Thank you!  (If you can wear a 4 inch heel comfortably you probably could....the platform is 1.5 inches.)   

SARM4800...mizcolon73...Thank you!


----------



## flower71

Debs, lovin your Pradas.....


----------



## Nieners

_


LaDoctorFutura said:



			These are my most recent purchases (damages)!

CL Purple Nappa Laminato NPs - $399
Gianni Bini Uptown - $98





Click to expand...


The color of the CLs is TDF _


----------



## Elsie87

*YSL Tributes:*







*Dior pumps:*







_Prada Wedges_


----------



## Dukeprincess

Nice shoes *Elsie!*  All great choices!


----------



## nessahhh

All from Nine West





Jeffrey Campbells


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, *Dukeprincess*!!!


----------



## flower71

You've gor great taste Elsie! I love your tributes, saw them on sale and was wondering how they fit!! i love em!


----------



## Elsie87

^^Thank you so much!  

They fit like a dream!!! And they are TTS.


----------



## archygirl

CL grey flannel Sharka's $270
Jimmy Choo metallic flats $131


----------



## laneybaby

...and the obsession begins. I bought my first pair of designer shoes yesterday from YSL and today I bought a pair of Jimmy Choo's 

Jimmy Choo - nude Open-toe Espadrilles $395 @ Saks, found them in my size at Nordstrom Rack for $79 

YSL - TribToo black patent $479


----------



## Nico3327

^ Welcome *laney*!  I know how you feel - I bought 6 pairs of designer shoes in the month of June alone (and two so far in July)!  It's a slippery slope and your first two choices are fab.


----------



## laneybaby

Nico3327 said:


> ^ Welcome *laney*!  I know how you feel - I bought 6 pairs of designer shoes in the month of June alone (and two so far in July)!  It's a slippery slope and your first two choices are fab.



Thanks!


----------



## lily25

Chinese Laundry Catch Me booties ... Present from mommy











There they are~! Hope you like them... Be careful with the size I had to size down a LOT... I usually wear european 38 or french 38.5-39 really depends on model. But these are size 37... So first try at a store and then buy on line. I was lucky I got them from a boutique.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^very cute!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

Ok sirously I need these shoes!! OMG! 



debsmith said:


> I can't believe how comfy these are despite the heel height!  Thank God for platforms.


----------



## rdgldy

*debsmith*, they're stunning!!


----------



## ShopAddikt

My first CLs!! $450 for both


----------



## rdgldy

Fabulous buys!  They're lovely.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

here are my Prada ruffle ankle boots


----------



## dancer1

Louboutin Vivi Espadrille in Tan
Louboutin Vivi Espadrille in Black
Louboutin Etrier Sandals in Black
Louboutin Metallic Blue Animal Print Yoyospina
Zanotti Papier Sandals in Black


----------



## dancer1

Gucci Sandals in Black
Michael Kors Silver Wedges
Michael Kors Luggage Brown Wedges
Group Shot of recent purchases


----------



## crnklbn

laney, those look amazing on u!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Recently got 2 pairs of Loulou shoes. They've got very confortable 8cm heels, and are all leather including inner lining, outer material and soles and very reasonably priced as well


----------



## smvida

dancer1 said:


> Louboutin Vivi Espadrille in Tan
> Louboutin Vivi Espadrille in Black
> Louboutin Etrier Sandals in Black
> Louboutin Metallic Blue Animal Print Yoyospina
> Zanotti Papier Sandals in Black


i love your perforated louboutins!


----------



## mommywithstyle

Just purchased too many but couldn't resist the sales:

CL:
Two Tone So Private 120
Vivi in Tan
Barcelona in Pink/Gold
So Private in Patent Leopard
Catenita 130 in Gold

Dior:
Starlet thongs in Red

Manolo:
Terry Slide in Black

Tory Burch:
Romy Flat in Black

Gucci:
Britt Malaga in Pink

ALL these in the past 2 weeks.  I think I'm done for a while..or at least until the next sale  I will definitely post pics just as soon as they all arrive.


----------



## minimomo

Sigerson Morrison - $145 shipped (orig. $595)





Wohoooo boots! Totally a steal!  

Wanted to get a pair of CL's but they weren't available in my size =(


----------



## erinmiyu

been wanting these awhile, but couldn't find my size for a non-price-gouged price!


----------



## laneybaby

I bought a pair of CL Declic Suede pumps. I should have them Tuesday. My first pair of CL's I can't wait


----------



## glamour724

Alexandra Neel (consignment store find, they are brand new!)


----------



## Samia

^^


----------



## rdgldy

Nicholas Kirkwood


----------



## erinmiyu

rdgldy said:


> Nicholas Kirkwood


those are absolutely stunning!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks*, erin*!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Went out of town for a shopping day yesterday, wasn't planning on buying anything but came home with three new pairs of shoes...Ooops!  Couldn't resist the last two pairs though, they were on deep clearance-70% off!

The first pair:
Minnetonka Moccasins

Second pair:
Rampage Maria Heels

Third pair:
Nine West Orange Heels


----------



## lily25

rdgldy said:


> Nicholas Kirkwood



Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Chins4

CLs! Metallic Red Patent New Helmuts


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh Chins, they are gorgeous!


----------



## Chins4

^Thanks DP


----------



## Bagnista

Steve Madden Bert





What designer did Steve knock off for these .. If any....


----------



## Bagnista

Steve Madden Boot


----------



## sara999

Bagnista said:


> Steve Madden Bert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What designer did Steve knock off for these .. If any....


they are knocked off from Maison Martin Margiela from 2008


----------



## CamLee

debsmith said:


> A little strip tease for you....  My first Pradas! Fall 2009 Slingback Booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some serious heel height going on.... 5 1/2 in!


 
SUPER FAB!!!!!!


----------



## CamLee

Elsie87 said:


> CL black nappa Lillians:


 Love these!!! They look wonderful!!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

My fabulous sister found these for me after I had no luck! They are Miss Trish of Capri for Target.


----------



## Pishi

very cute Lori!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Bagnista said:


> Steve Madden Bert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What designer did Steve knock off for these .. If any....




 i so need these!!! very cute


----------



## lorihmatthews

Yay, I have been waiting forever for this pair to arrive! They are (obviously) Gucci tan leather tattoo flats and I got them on Bluefly. Sizing note: they run big, I had to return my regular size and get 1/2 size smaller.


----------



## lark_lulu

Dries Van Noten sandals


----------



## MichElemental

In the last month:

Vegas outlets!

These 3200.00 Manolos for just over 200.00. 






These Sergio Rossi boots (OMG PINK!!!) for 90 bucks from 900.00. My husband chose them actually! What to wear with these???






From Bluefly yesterday. Nanette Lepore:






From Saks, Prada peeptoes in nude and in hot pink:











I've run out of room in our closet/dressing room.


----------



## Nico3327

MichElemental said:


> In the last month:
> 
> Vegas outlets!
> 
> These 3200.00 Manolos for just over 200.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooo....Those are TDF!!!!! What a steal!
Click to expand...


----------



## lily25

lorihmatthews said:


> My fabulous sister found these for me after I had no luck! They are Miss Trish of Capri for Target.



So pretty! And they much with your turquoise nail polish!

*Nico3327*, I love your Pradas!!!

Darling got me these:





*MARC BY MARC JACOBS*
Ballet flats, Pink Lamé, Grosgrain ribbon, Rubber sole, Contrast trimming, Bow detailing.


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
ooohh!!! LOVE these *lily*!  Just gorgeous  

*lorihmatthews* the gucci tattoo flats are very cool    

What a haul *MichElemental*!!  The Sergio Rossi boots would be great with a pretty dress (floral maybe) and bare legs, if you wear that sort of thing


----------



## Nico3327

Just bought these in my proper size from BV after I missed them in the Barney's Sale - they'll be here tomorrow!!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


> i so need these!!! very cute


 

I agree too bad i'm on a ban!


----------



## Pishi

CamLee said:


> SUPER FAB!!!!!!



I'm so in love with Prada's new season.  They do suede awesomely.  I know that's not an adjective.  But it fits!


----------



## lily25

My 5 euro score! I went swimming with my mom and dad, there was an open air market close to the beach, and scored these super comfy sandals!!! These are the most comfy pair I own, and I own a lot.


----------



## bohemianchic

yay love my new shoes!


----------



## Nico3327

bohemianchic said:


> yay love my new shoes!


 
Love them!  How do these fit?  I've been eyeing a silver pair on sale at matches but haven't had the guts to buy them.  Are they comfy?


----------



## ColtsFan86

I just picked up a pair of these at Saks:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Chanel-Blac...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:3|66:4|39:1|293:1|294:200


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got these $250 Cynthia Vincent Lindsey flat sandals on ebay for $60


----------



## plumaplomb

^ Love em!!


----------



## minimomo

Just ordered these at Ruelala sale

Betsey Johnson "Generosa" Cream Peep-Toe Pump - $88.95 shipped






*MichElemental* - Which outlet(s) do you go to? I feel like I'm missing something whenever I go to Vegas and not know where to go. Love the Sergio Rossi boots btw! They're hot!


----------



## flower71

luvin your flats lily...


----------



## flower71

Bought these today, sooo comfy!


----------



## flower71

modelling pic...


----------



## flower71

and a few weeks ago...MIUMIU METALLIC FLATS


----------



## bohemianchic

Nico3327 said:


> Love them! How do these fit? I've been eyeing a silver pair on sale at matches but haven't had the guts to buy them. Are they comfy?


 

Once i wore them around the house for a day or two they felt a lot better. Now i can wear them out for a night and super comfy. i really love them.


----------



## erinmiyu

these!






can't wait til they come!


----------



## Chloé75

they are already here but I didn't take a picture as yet...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

minimomo said:


> Just ordered these at Ruelala sale
> 
> Betsey Johnson "Generosa" Cream Peep-Toe Pump - $88.95 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MichElemental* - Which outlet(s) do you go to? I feel like I'm missing something whenever I go to Vegas and not know where to go. Love the Sergio Rossi boots btw! They're hot!


 
I like these alot, so pretty! I wish I could do a heel. Judging from your avatar, pink and white must be your favorite colors!?!


----------



## ColdSteel

Steve Madden Bravvoos.


----------



## minimomo

erinmiyu said:


> these!
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2442/3730590292_02d222812f.jpg
> can't wait til they come!


Did you get both colors?  They look fab!



it'sanaddiction said:


> I like these alot, so pretty! I wish I could do a heel. Judging from your avatar, pink and white must be your favorite colors!?!


Thanks! Heels aren't that hard. A little practice and you'll be walking and running in heels in no time!
:shame: Is it that obvious? But yes, pink and white


----------



## erinmiyu

oh no, not both colors! sorry i just cropped it there to make the size requirements fit for my stylediary 

just the blue pair!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Both were purchased in Paris during a power shopping trip. I only was there for one day and one night. Paris is a three hour drive from where I live.

MBMJ petrol mouse flats
CL mistica kid pumps


----------



## lilflobowl

both Miu Mius from Hong Kong!


----------



## coutureddd

steve madden boogle in black
(they were on sale in store for 39.99 but not online? weird)


----------



## ilovemylilo




----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh *Lilo* those Chanels are beautiful!!!!


----------



## sylviarr




----------



## pinkgoldfish

I love those MIu Miu's!

Do they have a high heel?


----------



## sillywahine

Bottega Veneta heels from DSW on sale for $99!!
pic is borrowed from ebay:




Cole Haan Nike Air Bria $60


----------



## jsc6

Jimmy Choo for Hunter




Miu Miu




Burberry




Jimmy Choo




Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## Pishi

jsc6, that is quite a haul!  All beautiful...


----------



## jsc6

*pishi:* thanks! i went to vegas for awhile and picked up some of those at the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.


----------



## Pishi

That's awesome...I didn't realize that Nordstroms did designer shoe brands as part of their Anniversary sale!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Got these brand new, never worn Manolo Blahniks on eBay. I  them!


----------



## Alice1979

^They'd be perfect for the fall. Congrats. 

Here are my Givenchy cutout booties.


----------



## Pishi

lorihmatthews said:


> Got these brand new, never worn Manolo Blahniks on eBay. I  them!



Soooo cute!!


----------



## maryelle

Alice1979 said:


> ^They'd be perfect for the fall. Congrats.
> 
> Here are my Givenchy cutout booties.


i ADORE these shoes!!! ever since lindsay lohan wore them... they're tdf. :]


----------



## jsc6

*alice1979:* i love those givenchys!!!

*pishi:* a few of the designer shoes were apart of it but they weren't apart of the Nordstrom Anniversary sale but they just happened to be on sale for 60% and then an additional 15% on some of the shoes.


----------



## nwhite

Bought these Jessica Simpson at the Nordies sale:






And these Charles David (not at Nordies):






Can't wait to wear them both!


----------



## cowleyjennifer

it'sanaddiction said:


> Got these $250 Cynthia Vincent Lindsey flat sandals on ebay for $60


 Those sandals are super cute.  Great find.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Avenline





Colette





Camille


----------



## lily25

Cute huh???






*&#9829;*

 I can's describe how soft they are! *They feel like butter*. I think MJ is my current favorite brand!











Now the reason I'm so excited about these shoes is their *elastic  rubber sole*. They have a great grip, although they are totally girly and not sport like. Great for walking, even if it is slippery and/or rainy.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

lily25 said:


> Cute huh???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *&#9829;*
> 
> I can's describe how soft they are! *They feel like butter*. I think MJ is my current favorite brand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the reason I'm so excited about these shoes is their *elastic  rubber sole*. They have a great grip, although they are totally girly and not sport like. Great for walking, even if it is slippery and/or rainy.



Love them, they look very elegant on.

I like MBMJ designs but most of them are not comfortable at all for me...


----------



## AccessorizeThis

I just bought these http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446206143&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709738&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1247618530912&ev19=1:3

Just waiting for them to be delivered!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh congrats, I love Gucci shoes!  They are comfy.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

i just got these-gucci swing peeptoe wedges. bought them friday from Saks in CHevy chase and they arrived this morning. they look just like the ones that Audrina from the Hills has(i thought these were the same, but now idts)


----------



## NYCBelle

My mom got me some cute gold thong sandals from Steve Madden for my birthday

Steve Madden Hanaa at Zappos.com


----------



## erinmiyu

i have been stalking these on shopbop awhile and got them with the extra 20% off code. i needed a pair of lower-heeled comfortable dress shoes for weddings (i like to dance!).

eileen shields marilyn


----------



## jmcadon

lorihmatthews said:


> Yay, I have been waiting forever for this pair to arrive! They are (obviously) Gucci tan leather tattoo flats and I got them on Bluefly. Sizing note: they run big, I had to return my regular size and get 1/2 size smaller.


Love, love, love these!!


----------



## rdgldy

red metallic louboutin helmets:


----------



## NYCBelle

rdgldy said:


> red metallic louboutin helmets:


 

hawtness!


----------



## Dukeprincess

rdgldy said:


> red metallic louboutin helmets:


 
OMG, those are beautiful *rdgldy! *


----------



## rdgldy

thanks!


----------



## Shainerocks

I lover your Helmets, they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks*, shaine.*


----------



## GhstDreamer

Today's shoe purchase (I need to stop because I haven't worn all my new shoes yet!)

Kate


----------



## erinmiyu

^^love the glitter shoes!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
Those heels are fab *GhstDreamer*!!  I'd love to see modeling pics   

Lovely dancing shoes *erinmiyu*, and congrats on your beautiful CL's 

*lvuittonaddict* your gucci's are wedge perfection


----------



## NYCBelle

DF got me my first pair Tory Burch Reva flats in black with the silver brooch for my birthday yesterday


----------



## Ah_Choo

my most recent was jimmy choo seattle woven canvas in olive


----------



## Dukeprincess

NYCBelle said:


> DF got me my first pair Tory Burch Reva flats in black with the silver brooch for my birthday yesterday



Congrats!  I actually wore my exact pair today!


----------



## christian08

hi how much you pay it nice miu miu

thank



roussel said:


> Miu Miu nude platform pumps


----------



## NYCBelle

Dukeprincess said:


> Congrats!  I actually wore my exact pair today!


 
thank you! i love them...i'm breaking them right now at work and they hurt a bit but nothing crazy. mostly along the front on the top.  they look great though


----------



## Elsie87

Gucci Iman T-strap sandals:


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Elsie87 said:


> Gucci Iman T-strap sandals:


 
Like those! They look very elegant on


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Thanks dear!


----------



## uab*mom

Elsie87 said:


> Gucci Iman T-strap sandals:




Oh My GAWD!!!!
These are just gorgeous, and so lovely on your FEET!!!!!!!!!!
BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

^^Thank you!


----------



## its fefe!

Elsie87 said:


> Gucci Iman T-strap sandals:




love love them!
i love heels but more a kicks kinda person but those could almost tempt me!


----------



## ShopAddikt

Nina Ricci Twisted Satin Pump


----------



## shesnochill

^ That's gorgeous!


----------



## MexicanTaco

Just bought a pair of CL Bebe Fusee! 
I'd been drooling over them for two months now 
I can't wait to receive them


----------



## LVMademoiselle

Sorry the pictures are awful...I just got these and they are MK.  I seem to be drawn to their shoes lately.


----------



## lilflobowl

Giuseppe Zanotti cutout boots:


----------



## annemerrick

Love those so much^^^^


----------



## vlore

Brian Atwood wedges (from Outnet.com)


----------



## Sharkbait

CL Bianca 











Lanvin


----------



## rdgldy

*lilflobowl*, love the GZs!


----------



## LVgirl888

Coach Ikat Flats in Navy and Khaki


----------



## pinkgoldfish

annemerrick said:


> Love those so much^^^^


 
I tried on a very similar pair at zara that I absolutely loved!


----------



## Lyra

Haven't been posting here for a while, but these are my shoe purchases this summer.

Marc by Marc Jacobs






Officine Creative





3x Lanvin













Marni





YSL


----------



## lilflobowl

amazing shoes purchases *Lyra*!!

thanks *annemerrick & rdgldy*!


----------



## BambiKino

Two pairs from Alexander Wang's Fall collection:


----------



## lark_lulu

Rick Owens' fall collection black strappy wedge booties.

p.s I am on dial-up hence no pic.


----------



## Chins4

More CLs!!

Black Metallic Patent Alta Iowas


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Lyra said:


> Haven't been posting here for a while, but these are my shoe purchases this summer.
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs


 
Love these, are they still available?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Arturo Chiang


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I just ordered these from Nine West, just something cute and comfy 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  guess I just broke my ban! I also bought another pair of black flats.


----------



## .pursefiend.

BambiKino said:


> Two pairs from Alexander Wang's Fall collection:


 

 love both of these!


----------



## Lyra

pinkgoldfish said:


> Love these, are they still available?



Thanks! I got them on sale - you might be lucky to find them, but I haven't seen them online.


----------



## schneakersh

BambiKino said:


> Two pairs from Alexander Wang's Fall collection:
> ​



I have the same Hanne boot in the washed denim but now I'm lusting over the mock croc version from Opening Ceremony. 

And I'm annoyed at Oak charging more for them.


----------



## BambiKino

schneakersh said:


> I have the same Hanne boot in the washed denim but now I'm lusting over the mock croc version from Opening Ceremony.
> 
> And I'm annoyed at Oak charging more for them.



Haha, I was just on the Opening Ceremony website eyeing the croc ones! The shoes are just so comfortable I sort of want to get them in every single colour.

&Wow, that's so screwed up that Oak is charging so much more for them.


----------



## Chloé75

*Lyra,* I love your booties, are the flat or heeled? Never heared about this brand before...they are looking similar to Belstaff...love them...( and your other pairs of course! the colour of the YSLs is amazing...)
*Chins4*...love your new Loubs


----------



## annemerrick

I fell in love today.....


----------



## rdgldy

All the new additions are gorgeous.
*Lyra*, I love all your Lanvin flats and the nude YSLs.
*Bambi*, the Alexander Wang boots are both tdf!!
*itsanaddiction, fabulousity*-love them!
*chins*-I do need alta iowas.
*anne*-those are incredible-I love the color, style, everything about them.


----------



## annemerrick

rdgldy said:


> red metallic louboutin helmets:


 

These shoes are incredible!!


----------



## oatmeal_raisin

These are my MOST recent purchase.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/first-lanvin-triple-bow-pump-492013.html

And right before that I purchased a pair of Manolo Blahnik Sedaraby in Black and Christian Dior Cannage Bee Pumps in Ivory


----------



## annemerrick

The Lanvin are gorgeous....and you certainly did go through a lot to get them!!


----------



## RedSoles74

gorgeous purchases everyone!!!

my latest love.. I also got so nude peep toes very prive.


----------



## Elsie87

^Amazing!


----------



## RedSoles74

^^ thank you


----------



## oatmeal_raisin

annemerrick said:


> the lanvin are gorgeous....and you certainly did go through a lot to get them!!


 

thank you!!!


----------



## keodi

Knowbags74 said:


> gorgeous purchases everyone!!!
> 
> my latest love.. I also got so nude peep toes very prive.
> View attachment 844521


 
fabulous!


----------



## jellylicious

BambiKino said:


> Two pairs from Alexander Wang's Fall collection:


Would love to see a modeling pix of the hanne boots!!!


----------



## archygirl

From Woodbury Commons this weekend:
Ferragamo driving mocs: black and raspberry
Jimmy Choo Boots: camel
CL Nude Nappa Decolletes (eBay) photos to come...


----------



## fieryfashionist

My HG bronze Lanvin flats!! 





CL cranberry patent Ron Rons!


----------



## fieryfashionist

These are recent too... I died when I saw them!!

CL multicolor gold 85 simples! 













CL burgundy patent Triclos (soooo comfy)!





CL UHG black patent Mad Mary's!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

More shoes (not all at once... I just never posted these)! 

Miu Miu glitter/metallic patent "disco" (haha) sandals... a complete steal on ebay!










Miu Miu cream/black patent gold studded bow flats (BG)... I LOVE these!!!









Miu Miu coral/pink paillette peep toe flats (on sale from Saks)!!









I love these to bits (well, I wear the hell out of my revas and this color is just perfection - the best neutral!)... camel/gold TB revas!!





Zara strappy gladiators (sooo cheap... down to $29.99 or something equally amazing)!!


----------



## Elsie87

^Great finds!!!!


----------



## BambiKino

jellylicious said:


> Would love to see a modeling pix of the hanne boots!!!



Here's the only picture I have of me wearing them so far:


----------



## Samia

Did some inexpensive shoe shopping
First Row: 1 & 2 are Charles & keith, 3 is Mango
Second row: Flats from Dune & oasis


----------



## annemerrick

Fieryfashinist...I don't know where to start on the fabulousness of all of those shoes!! I love the CLs....but the Zara gladiators really caught my eye!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

fieryfashionist said:


> More shoes (not all at once... I just never posted these)!
> 
> Miu Miu glitter/metallic patent "disco" (haha) sandals... a complete steal on ebay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu cream/black patent gold studded bow flats (BG)... I LOVE these!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu coral/pink paillette peep toe flats (on sale from Saks)!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these to bits (well, I wear the hell out of my revas and this color is just perfection - the best neutral!)... camel/gold TB revas!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara strappy gladiators (sooo cheap... down to $29.99 or something equally amazing)!!


 

Love all your flats!


----------



## jellylicious

they look great on you! thanks bambiKino!


----------



## suetje

alaia for 349 euro


----------



## creighbaby

From the Alexander McQueen sale:


----------



## lorihmatthews

Probably my last pair of Gucci flats from the tattoo line because they're impossible to find now. I got these from Bluefly.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I want some Gucci Tattoo flats sooo badly!  Great find!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Me too!!


----------



## Samia

creighbaby said:


> From the Alexander McQueen sale:


 
These are gorgeous


----------



## Chloé75

Wow...I am rushing in here once or twice a week and it's always incredible to see what you've got...

here is my recent purchase...Fiorentini & Baker Boots...


----------



## amnA-

My new babies!! Jimmy Choo and Miu Miu


----------



## nwhite

creighbaby said:


> From the Alexander McQueen sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zappos.com/images/731/7316000/6627-835061-p.jpg


 
OMG, those AM are awesome!


----------



## chaussurewhore

harness booties...


----------



## ms piggy

Love Alaia!


----------



## In Vogue

creighbaby said:


> From the Alexander McQueen sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zappos.com/images/731/7316000/6627-835061-p.jpg


 

Love the heels! Gorgeous!


----------



## thoang0705

I've been waiting for these to go on sale 

MK





LAMB


----------



## ijmoran

Got the Joslin model by Michael Kors.  They are surprisingly comfy and I got a discount because I have the floor display! 
Yay! 

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod5390005&parentId=cat3002&masterId=cat121&cmCat=cat000000cat101cat121cat3002&index=5&tid=V1


----------



## oatmeal_raisin

BambiKino said:


> Here's the only picture I have of me wearing them so far:


 
Love the boots and your style!


----------



## thatscute

thoang0705 said:


> I've been waiting for these to go on sale
> 
> MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAMB


 

where are the MKs on sale at? ive been wanting those as well!


----------



## _glamou

did some damage at the barney's warehouse sale in sf today. 









ysl grey cage ankle boots - $309 +tax!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 









jil sander - $191 +tax









mmm - $217 +tax


----------



## lilflobowl

*_glamou*, I love the YSL & MMMs!! Congrats on such good buys!


----------



## jsc6

*_glamou:* i am droooling over your ysl cage heels and the cut out mmm


----------



## GhstDreamer

New coach lisette sandals I picked up on Monday (transferred in from the nordstrom's anniversary sale). Love them!










(Posted in Coach forum as well)


----------



## thoang0705

thatscute said:


> where are the MKs on sale at? ive been wanting those as well!



Macys


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## LVgirl888

I just bought some Classic tall baroque Uggs.


----------



## Sharkbait




----------



## thatscute

thoang0705 said:


> Macys


 
thanks!


----------



## mayen120

Costume National





By mayen120, shot with DSC-W170 at 2009-08-08


----------



## lorihmatthews

*Sharkbait*, those are awesome. What brand are they and where did you purchase them? I might have to copy you!


----------



## Sharkbait

Hey *Lori*...got them at Nordstrom.  They are by Kelsi Dagger (new to me!).  They were $200 and I sized a 1/2 size down from TTS.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Sharkbait said:


> Hey *Lori*...got them at Nordstrom.  They are by Kelsi Dagger (new to me!).  They were $200 and I sized a 1/2 size down from TTS.



Ooh thanks! I just checked online and the SF store has them. I will have to check them out, they're so cool!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Went on a shopping trip with my BFF this past Thursday & Friday in Minneapolis. Picked up this cute pair of brown suede peep toe booties by Preview International at Nordstrom Rack! Almost bought a pair of purple suede ones as well.


----------



## Bitten

Just two lovelies recently:  CL Miminette 70 pumps in black patent and Miu Miu Plisse black suede peep toe pumps.

Loving them!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sharkbait said:


>


 

Cuuuuuute!


----------



## pchan2802

*Nine West pumps*











*Boutique 9 sandals*


----------



## thoang0705

^ Those black shoes are cute!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Juicy Couture "Savannah" pumps in black patent and Louis Vuitton Mini Lin "Adorable" pumps in Ebene in 90mm heel.


----------



## annemerrick

Jimmy Choo flats
Geste navy boots


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Anne:* I am loving those Choo flats!


----------



## dahide

Sharkbait said:


>


 
totally totally FAB FAB FAB!!!!


----------



## lantana19

annemerrick said:


> I fell in love today.....



Oh Anne, those are exquisite!!!! So dreamy looking!


----------



## auroraskye

The flower booties are TDF! I just bought three pair online (one from 6pm and two from funky lala) so I will post some pics when they come in.


----------



## lantana19

erinmiyu said:


> i have been stalking these on shopbop awhile and got them with the extra 20% off code. i needed a pair of lower-heeled comfortable dress shoes for weddings (i like to dance!).
> 
> eileen shields marilyn



Ooh I love these!!! The have a very 1930's feel to them!


----------



## lantana19

lorihmatthews said:


> Got these brand new, never worn Manolo Blahniks on eBay. I  them!



These are stunning!!! Designers should really start doing mules again!


----------



## auroraskye

Chloé75;11974790 said:
			
		

> Wow...I am rushing in here once or twice a week and it's always incredible to see what you've got...
> 
> here is my recent purchase...Fiorentini & Baker Boots...



God these are yummmmy but I do have a weakness for a strong black boot..


----------



## lantana19

MichElemental said:


> In the last month:
> 
> Vegas outlets!
> 
> These 3200.00 Manolos for just over 200.00.



These are gorgeous! And what a deal!!!! Deals like that always make me feel so good. I love the DSW receipts that tell you that you saved like 93.45%, so satisfying!


----------



## lantana19

Elsie87 said:


> *YSL Tributes:*



Adore these!! I love that heel shape!


----------



## lantana19

leboudoir said:


> *LAST PAIR IN THE BOUTIQUE!* for a COOL $240 only!



OMG These are gorgeous!!!! You got them for such a steal! I've been drooling over this style for awhile now!


----------



## mine1999s

just made a order for these Brian Atwood d'Orsay
now waiting for it


----------



## cheritheberry

michelemental - those Manolos have me swooning - and the price!!  How thrilling!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Chanel Camellia Rain Boots*


----------



## palomino

I just bought these Michael Kors a few days ago.


----------



## bijou

Miu Miu wedges


----------



## hawaiianorchid

*Pour La Victoire Sloane Broad T Strap Ankle Bootie*


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^Love the Chanel rain boots and the MK pumps


----------



## kuromi-chan

^ thank you *Fabulousity*!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Just picked these up this week at TJ Maxx by Tahari


----------



## Lyra

The red YSL's are so gorgeous!!

I grabbed these today - reduced from more than 1000$ to less than 100!!! Limited edition Willenlund shoes with hand embroidery by Sara Becker.


----------



## bonny_montana

Lyra said:


> The red YSL's are so gorgeous!!
> 
> I grabbed these today - reduced from more than 1000$ to less than 100!!! Limited edition Willenlund shoes with hand embroidery by Sara Becker.


 What a pretty pair of shoes!!! I love them and what an amazing bargain...


----------



## bonny_montana

Miu miu's


----------



## bonny_montana

YSL


----------



## bonny_montana

Then these lot.
sergio Rossi, Bronx, Roberto Cavalli, 2 pairs of Daniel shoes


----------



## Bagnista

fieryfashionist said:


> These are recent too... I died when I saw them!!
> 
> 
> CL UHG black patent Mad Mary's!!!


 
Where did you get these!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Love Love those CL's Mad Marys. they are Hot!


----------



## blah956

these. paid $52.xx for them. they were 50% off so were actually $99.99 but i had a GC macys gave me for an incident. they're sooo cute.

i've been wanting some gladiators like these but that wrap up to my knees but no luck! summers coming to an end and these are a good sub!


----------



## jsc6

Love the Mad Marys 

I just bought OTK Boots by Modern Vintage.  My camera is being fixed so no camera to post pictures


----------



## carousel eyes

I just bought some Kelsi Dagger stud gladiators from Gilt Fuse y'day! :] I'm excited cos I've been looking for a while for some cute ones without ankle straps, so fingers crossed that these fit!


----------



## roussel

These Dior pumps from Saks at 70% off


----------



## bonny_montana

Lanvin flats


----------



## bonny_montana

Gucci's


----------



## bonny_montana

Gucci


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love the flat Imans!  Where did you find them?


----------



## auroraskye

My venture into flat sandals.. These are all just stock photos from the interwebz.. 

Yesterday's cheapie purchases:










Today's purchases at DSW:




Except the ones I got are black python, not brown.





Except the ones I got in these were brown, not black, lol.


----------



## bonny_montana

Dukeprincess said:


> I love the flat Imans! Where did you find them?


 
thank you, On sale in a shoe shop in London.


----------



## shoppergrl

Got all of these on sale at Bloomie's!!


----------



## H_addict

.


----------



## thoang0705

shoppergrl said:


> Got all of these on sale at Bloomie's!!



Those Sergios are cute!!!


----------



## shoppergrl

thoang0705 said:


> Those Sergios are cute!!!



Thanks! They had one pair left, and it happened to be in my size. Fate!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

shoppergrl said:


> Got all of these on sale at Bloomie's!!



Stunning! I have those Sergio Rossi's in grape! I love the lilac interior


----------



## bonny_montana

YSL


----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana

Sergio Rossi /Snake skins


----------



## coutureddd

shoppergrl said:


> Got all of these on sale at Bloomie's!!



i have those ferragamos too! i got the black & the beige. they're so comfortable.


----------



## coutureddd

chinese laundry turbo otk boots in black leather from DSW for only $70 !!


----------



## Ilgin

Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals


----------



## Sabinalynn

Tory Burch Huxley sandal!


----------



## PinkRuffles

I just bought a couple of Tory Burch Revas and an Elena Flat.  I'm loving the newer versions (I feel like the older versions needed more time to be broken in).


----------



## shoppergrl

coutureddd said:


> i have those ferragamos too! i got the black & the beige. they're so comfortable.



They are!! I love them.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

I got these a month or so ago, but they are gorgeous and I love them!

I love camilla skovgaard shoes!

xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## Pishi

I just got these Rupert Sanderson's from Ebay!  over the knee boots...


----------



## ACS

I just bought 4 pairs of Coach shoes today!


----------



## Livia1

Just bought these the other day. From See by Chloé Fall/Winter 09 collection. It was love at first sight


----------



## viciel

Livia1 said:


>



These are sharp!


----------



## Livia1

chriseve said:


> These are sharp!



 Thank you!


----------



## jsc6

*Livia1:*  Those See By Chloe shoes are adorable, I love the studs which make it edgy but the style of the shoe is sweet and girly! love them


----------



## Livia1

jsc6 said:


> *Livia1:*  Those See By Chloe shoes are adorable, I love the studs which make it edgy but the style of the shoe is sweet and girly! love them



Yeah, that's excactly waht I thought. Love that combination. Plus I'm a Balenciaga girl so I do have a thing for studs


----------



## mayen120

i can't wait till fall. i just love these Prada Booties 




















these pedro garcia's are so comfy


----------



## Pishi

^^ love the Pedro's!


----------



## Lilianasmommy

Just bought these the other day. From See by Chloé Fall/Winter 09 collection. It was love at first sight ....

Loving the studded heels!


----------



## Livia1

Lilianasmommy said:


> Just bought these the other day. From See by Chloé Fall/Winter 09 collection. It was love at first sight ....
> 
> Loving the studded heels!



Thank you *Liliansmommy*. I wore them today and I loooove them


----------



## dmitchell15

Vintage purple heels in excellent barely worn condition from Spain!


----------



## angl2b

my first pair of Repetto ballerina classics in black


----------



## bagladyseattle

Here recent purchase is Lanvin demin flat.  Very comfy.


----------



## Watersnake

Cortinette patent 85, my very first pair of CL!!!! I will get them on friday, can't wait!


----------



## hyacinthus

My first pair of Chloé ANYTHING.  I can't wait to get them, even though I already have a million pairs of black boots.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

miu miu patchwork wedges
xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## purse collector

These beauties....I'm so in love with these shoes that I've been posting it all over the place


----------



## _bebee

grey suede boots from aldo


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

go there for more photos of these shoes by lamb & to a link of where you can go to purchase a pair for yourself for 50% off retail!


----------



## sneezz

Sabinalynn said:


> Tory Burch Huxley sandal!




Saw these at Nordstrom Rack yesterday, they're cute!


----------



## Dukeprincess

YSL sandals and CL graffiti flats


----------



## plumaplomb

Cole Haan Nike air booties
Nine West slingbacks


----------



## roussel

hyacinthus said:


> My first pair of Chloé ANYTHING.  I can't wait to get them, even though I already have a million pairs of black boots.



Congrats! I have those same pair


----------



## Dukeprincess

YSL T-strap sandals


----------



## pursemania

JChoo boots - the best part is that they are lined in rabbit!!!


----------



## bxvixen

I ordered these Fiorentini and Baker boots yesterday.  I will be receiving them on Friday.  

I hope they fit.  I order a size 37 and normally wear a 7.5

When I saw them the reminded me of the Chloe boots Miley Cyrus wore but I can't afford.


----------



## HauteMama

I just bought these Frye moccasins. They are surprisingly cute on, and outrageously comfortable with the driving moc soles.


----------



## rdgldy

Dukeprincess said:


> YSL T-strap sandals


wonderful!  Where did you find them?


----------



## rdgldy

Haute Mama-those are adorable!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ebay actually!  Bought them from a stylist in CA, and they were BNIB.  They are going to be my birthday shoes! artyhat:


----------



## rdgldy

Congratulations-they will be perfect birthday shoes.


----------



## bcbgurl19

Dior Extremes in Stone Gray


----------



## Bagspy

YSL tributes sandals - 2 pairs, in berry color and corniola (burn orange) color.


----------



## ilovechanel2

I love my new shoes! 

I forgot how to post pics.. I will figure it out soon


----------



## ilovechanel2

Here we go


----------



## kuromi-chan

my scores from the Outnet!  
*
Black Kid MAD MARY w/ Gold Studs*






*Python ROLANDO*






*Red Patent JOLI NOEUD DORCET
*


----------



## kuromi-chan

picked these up yesterday....

* Valentino Crystal Bow Pumps*


----------



## blah956

kuromi-chan said:


> picked these up yesterday....
> 
> * Valentino Crystal Bow Pumps*


 

KEEEEEEEEEE-UUUUUUUUUUUUU-T!
loving them soo much!


----------



## kuromi-chan

^ thank you *blah956*!


----------



## kelbell35

kuromi-chan said:


> picked these up yesterday....
> 
> * Valentino Crystal Bow Pumps*


----------



## miss gucci

ilovechanel2 said:


> Here we go


LOVE Love Love your shoes...


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

dior shoes
xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## QueenCoco

finally found them!!!!! I can't wait until they come....my first pair of louboutins!!!!


----------



## sara999

congratulations! the ariella clou are so fierce!


i bought these adorable juicy couture flats (can't wait for them to arrive!)


----------



## CamLee

kuromi-chan said:


> picked these up yesterday....
> 
> * Valentino Crystal Bow Pumps*


 
Now these, I LOVE!


----------



## Miss_Q

kuromi-chan said:


> picked these up yesterday....
> 
> * Valentino Crystal Bow Pumps*


 

They are stunning!!


----------



## Pishi

sara999 said:


> congratulations! the ariella clou are so fierce!
> 
> 
> i bought these adorable juicy couture flats (can't wait for them to arrive!)


 
Super cute, Sara!  Have you tried these flats before?  Do you have a sense of their comfort level versus Lanvin?  I'm trying to find a new brand of less expensive flats to covet.


----------



## sara999

i will tell you once they get to me! zappos wouldn't ship to teh UK so i had them sent to a pal of mine and she is going to forward them to me shortly. i definitely need a less pricey shoe fav than lanvin but sometimes i get ridiculous ebay deals on lanvin!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Marc by Marc Jacobs laceup flats - just delivered today. can't wait to go home


----------



## poptarts

kuromi-chan said:


> my scores from the Outnet!
> 
> *Black Kid MAD MARY w/ Gold Studs*


 
Oh wow, those were on the outnet????? HOW DID I MISS THAT?
Gorgeous! Congrats kuromi-chan


----------



## sara999

they were only on the UK version...


----------



## bcbgurl19

Stuart Weitzman Timber Sandal they come on Thursday


----------



## luvtami

Jeffrey Campbell zig zag flats - $30 from Shopbop sale


----------



## lil_sexy

No choo's here =(.

Well I love shoes and just ordered these and hopefully I can wear them soon once I recover from my fractured ankle. I keep on buying more heels cause I love them, but they're the reason I have a bad fracture. Oh well I'm still gonna wear them once I recover. 


Oh they're off of bebe.com =D

Ok I don't know how to attach a freakin picture ugh I'm a noob. Here's the link. 

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/P/B00265P5FC.01-A2FMOXN01TSNYY._SX359_SCLZZZZZZZ_V219117988_.jpg

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/P/B00265NCPC.01-A2FMOXN01TSNYY._SX359_SCLZZZZZZZ_V218962213_.jpg


----------



## Love Of My Life

Still crazy for the Valentino's...


----------



## QueenCoco

lil_sexy said:


> No choo's here =(.
> 
> Well I love shoes and just ordered these and hopefully I can wear them soon once I recover from my fractured ankle. I keep on buying more heels cause I love them, but they're the reason I have a bad fracture. Oh well I'm still gonna wear them once I recover.
> 
> 
> Oh they're off of bebe.com =D
> 
> Ok I don't know how to attach a freakin picture ugh I'm a noob. Here's the link.
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/P/B00265P5FC.01-A2FMOXN01TSNYY._SX359_SCLZZZZZZZ_V219117988_.jpg
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/P/B00265NCPC.01-A2FMOXN01TSNYY._SX359_SCLZZZZZZZ_V218962213_.jpg


 

hahahah! Im in the same boat. Shopping for heels online while i have a big cast on my foot....what we do for fashion huh?


----------



## monstar

i just ordered the jeffery campbell potion boots!!!!! so excited!!!!!!1 i wasn't expecting to find them in my size but i checked anyway and they were there! my roommate thinks they're hideous but whatever!


----------



## lil_sexy

QueenCoco said:


> hahahah! Im in the same boat. Shopping for heels online while i have a big cast on my foot....what we do for fashion huh?


 LOL I know right? I'mjust addicted to everythin high heels, purses, clothes, mac, bobbi brown, and um basically everything. 

I just hope I can wear high heels again and I just wanna go and workout. I've gained soo much weight cause my mom feeds me good food non-stop and I can't walk .


----------



## QueenCoco

^how long has it been broken. I'm going on 3 weeks....I get the cast taken off next week...I can't wait although I'm geting used jumping around the house on one foot....I've actually lost weight because I still have to take care of the whole family and now really have no time to eat! lol.....its a workout trying to menuver around on one foot...lol.......

I see sooo many heels I want now. I'm just wondering how long until I can put them back on. I'm nervous.....I have spent too much money since I've been trapped in m7y house though. To feel like I've had a productive day I have to buy something online once a day! lol.....shoes, bags, clothes...I'm all set for when I can actuially get the hell out of here.


----------



## CoachGirl12

ilovechanel2 said:


> Here we go


Whose the designer on these? They are beautiful!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Bought these beauties at the Gucci outlet today:


----------



## Dukeprincess

the Gucci booties.


----------



## Speedster70

Had a little bit of fun at the San Francisco John Fluevog store on a trip up North a couple weeks ago.


----------



## CoachGirl12

lorihmatthews said:


> Bought these beauties at the Gucci outlet today:


Wow, both pairs are TDF!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

fryes 
xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## ilovechanel2

CoachGirl12 said:


> Whose the designer on these? They are beautiful!


 
Thanks coach girl 
They are Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## ilovechanel2

miss gucci said:


> LOVE Love Love your shoes...


 
Thanks


----------



## hyacinthus

Frye Victoria Tall boots in brown...my first pair of brown boots in what seems like forever.


----------



## shesnochill

*lorihmatthews*, your GUCCI boots are lovely.


----------



## BambiKino

I just got these Maison Martin Margiela boots:



&These Fendi wedges:


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Love those Fendi wedges!

My most recent shoe purchase:


----------



## miSsxhuStLer

http://www.stevemadden.com/item.aspx?id=47875

Bought these in the blue suede. I love them!


----------



## .pursefiend.

.pursefiend. said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs laceup flats - just delivered today. can't wait to go home


----------



## Serina

Gorgeous pair of Miu Miu mary janes in braded black and white leather (miu miu s/s 2009). Pale beige stiletto heels and a low-set strap that makes my feet look tiiiny. Wore them while on hot date with gorgeous male model in Paris Now theyre shoes with fabulous memories in them too That makes a favourite shoe.


----------



## QueenCoco

.pursefiend. said:


>


 

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! From where???? How much?


----------



## DisCo

These black Zara ankle boots.  Was trying to see if my jeans look better tucked in lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

QueenCoco said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! From where???? How much?


 

i got them from yoox.com $89 they went down to $45 before they completely sold out. but i can give you the style # if you wanna try and search


----------



## Pishi

Serina said:


> Gorgeous pair of Miu Miu mary janes in braded black and white leather (miu miu s/s 2009). Pale beige stiletto heels and a low-set strap that makes my feet look tiiiny. Wore them while on hot date with gorgeous male model in Paris Now theyre shoes with fabulous memories in them too That makes a favourite shoe.



Sounds like pictures are in order.  You can post some of the shoes too, if you want!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lorihmatthews said:


> Bought these beauties at the Gucci outlet today:


 

Both are nice but I really like these


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.pursefiend. said:


>


 

I like  all i've been buying is flats the last few months


----------



## bxvixen

I have been on the hunt for a pair of biker boots with a small heel.  And yesterday I found these.  I should be receiving them on Friday.


----------



## QueenCoco

.pursefiend. said:


> i got them from yoox.com $89 they went down to $45 before they completely sold out. but i can give you the style # if you wanna try and search


 

awww damn...yeah, what the #...I LOVE them!


----------



## blah956

just bought 3 random pair of shoes from DSW. not sure of the price but i bought them for a shelter donation.

and i swore off spending cause i just spent money today buying my dream vaccum!


----------



## lantana19

These are so so gorgeous!!!!!



kuromi-chan said:


> picked these up yesterday....
> 
> * Valentino Crystal Bow Pumps*


----------



## lantana19

So cute! I love the little detail on the back!!!



GhstDreamer said:


> ^Love those Fendi wedges!
> 
> My most recent shoe purchase:


----------



## lantana19

Very cute! I love the colors!!!



purse collector said:


> These beauties....I'm so in love with these shoes that I've been posting it all over the place


----------



## lantana19

I scored these today for only $29!!! I've been lusting after them for so long!!


----------



## kimberang

A pair of Ariane's from Aldo - Shimmery, shimmery!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## QueenCoco

blah956 said:


> just bought 3 random pair of shoes from DSW. not sure of the price but i bought them for a shelter donation.
> 
> and i swore off spending cause i just spent money today buying my dream vaccum!


 

thats too sweet! What kind of vaccum? I need a new one too...lol


----------



## pinkgoldfish

.pursefiend. said:


>


 
Stunning, pursefriend!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^thank you


----------



## roussel

I posted this on the CL thread, kinda late for summer but got them at 70% off


----------



## bestiuta

roussel said:


> I posted this on the CL thread, kinda late for summer but got them at 70% off


 very nice


----------



## carlinha

YSL tributes!


----------



## _glamou

*carlinha* - omg. those are _amazing_, and they look so good on you!


----------



## sneezz

My Nordstrom Rack purchases:  Uggs elijo and kate spade sandals






close up:


----------



## lorihmatthews

These are on their way to me, I cannot wait:


----------



## QueenCoco

^^what brand are those? very cute!!!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

These two pairs were calling my name 











​


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Oh, and I got these Armani flat thongs last week for 80% off ush:

​


----------



## mayen120

i got these today


----------



## kbnkch

I would love to have one of these Chloe Boots!!  You lucky lucky girl,*mayen120*!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

QueenCoco said:


> ^^what brand are those? very cute!!!



Ooh thank you! They are Christian Louboutin. I am beyond excited about them!


----------



## bagladyseattle

kuromi_chan!  I love the new purchases!  They are gorgeous!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Finally, my orders arrived! The anticipation of waiting is like Christmas to me.

Here are my new babies:

*Pierre Darre*





My 2yrs son does not talk yet, but he was so excited to see this shoes.  He said "wow'' and acted all funny.


----------



## bagladyseattle

*Alberto Guardiani* 






*L'autre Chose flat*




*L'autre Chose flat*


----------



## alya

Got YSL tribute Pumps! and Steve Maddens....


----------



## Perfect Day

Lantana - those shoes are TDF


----------



## lorihmatthews

Here's a "real" pic of the actual shoes that arrived yesterday:


----------



## auroraskye

Just got these today!





Zigi Soho - Zipora (looooooooooooove love love)

And these total YSL Tribute sandal knock offs. I would rather get the YSL's but honestly i can't see that i will be able to afford them anytime soon. I rather buy a camera lens for my business than buy a pair of $700 shoes. 






Diba - Galaxy


----------



## purse collector

I got these today...


----------



## Nico3327

One of my UHG's - Brian Atwood Rida in Purple Satin (for 65% off)!!!!!    They just arrived in the mail but I'm at work and can't post pics.  Here is what they look like though (pics courtesy of net-a-porter):


----------



## auroraskye

Those are delicious!!


----------



## Nico3327

auroraskye said:


> Those are delicious!!


 
Thanks *aurora*!  They are so beautiful in person - I can't wait to wear them out.  And it feels so good to have them after three months of searching!


----------



## NYCBelle

hawt!!! 




kimberang said:


> A pair of Ariane's from Aldo - Shimmery, shimmery!


----------



## bcbgurl19

Bcbgirls Border


----------



## miu miu1

Miu Miu Jewelled Pumps and Miu Miu Sling Backs on sale


----------



## Chins4

CLs!

Neurons





and Lizard/Linen Cipria d'Orsay


----------



## chloe-babe

^ Chins those CLs are amazing!!!

I just managed to get the last pair in my size of the rockafella boots (as seen on Sienna Miller)

http://www.shoppingthetrend.com/cel...wice-Sienna-Miller-Russell-Bromley-boots.html

I am not usually a flats type of gal, but they are really nice!


----------



## Ilgin

Prada booties


----------



## chloe-babe

ooh Ilgin they look so comfortable and as soft as butter


----------



## blah956

macys has a great sale on shoes ($20 off $100 purchase, $50 off a $200, $100 off a $300). picked these up today

static.heels.com/images/shoes/main_view/large/ZJS282_MAIN_LG.jpg

shoes.com/ProductImages/shoes_iaec1171180.jpg

content.nordstrom.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Medium/13/_5906813.jpg


----------



## Chins4

chloe-babe said:


> ^ Chins those CLs are amazing!!!


 
Thanks Chloe


----------



## bagpacker

Just discovered Dune's upscale Black Sand range. I couldn't resist indulging in these babies! They are 120cm (4.5 inches) but surprisingly very stable and comfy so I'm quite impressed.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

SM suede Legion boots, I've been looking for boots with a lower heel and since I don't have any grey suede ones these were perfect.




and a pair of Zebra flats from Target


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bagpacker said:


> Just discovered Dune's upscale Black Sand range. I couldn't resist indulging in these babies! They are 120cm (4.5 inches) but surprisingly very stable and comfy so I'm quite impressed.


 
Those are hot! I know I can't walk in them, enjoy!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Topshop booties
xxxNOT ALLOWEDxxx


----------



## Ilgin

chloe-babe said:


> ooh Ilgin they look so comfortable and as soft as butter


 
They are  and they go with everthing


----------



## blah956

all shoes i've bought this week.

1- Guess "rumala"
2- Jessica Simpson "tulip"
3- Coach "randy"
4- Michael Kors "kincade"

the first ones are over the knee. i had to order them from nordstroms. when they come in, i'm gonna see if i should keep those and the JS ones too or if to choose one over the other.


----------



## meganfm

Just bought these Zigi Girl boots.  Can't wait to rock them this fall!


----------



## yellow08

My most recent pair of shoes I purchased was CL Ron Rons (Black patent leather)...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got a great deal, couldn't resist

Cole Haan Espadrilles


----------



## Bitten

Witchery black snakeskin print pointed flats - want something easy to walk in but smart enough for work.


----------



## RedSoles74

meganfm said:


> Just bought these Zigi Girl boots.  Can't wait to rock them this fall!



hot hot!! i am a sucker for anything that has studs, spikes, whatever! lol


----------



## meganfm

Knowbags74 said:


> hot hot!! i am a sucker for anything that has studs, spikes, whatever! lol



I know-I saw them and thought "It's ME in boot form!" XD


----------



## RedSoles74

^^^ha! Where did you get yours?? i got 2 similar pairs at intermix but not as bling out as yours!! I need need a pair like that!


----------



## roussel

These Miu Miu snakeskin pumps


----------



## shoppergrl

Jimmy Choo Wink flats


----------



## bestiuta

roussel said:


> These Miu Miu snakeskin pumps


  where you buy?online or no?it is from new collection?


----------



## meganfm

Knowbags74 said:


> ^^^ha! Where did you get yours?? i got 2 similar pairs at intermix but not as bling out as yours!! I need need a pair like that!



I found them in a small boutique in my city-I tried looking for an online site but I couldn't find anything.


----------



## nik145

Just went on a shoes shopping spree and now I'm broke...
Gold Dior Heavenly ankle-wrapped wedge
Dior Piedra
Dior Paraiso
Viktor and Rolf black and white harlequin pumps (yoox sale)
Blue Chanel peep toe pumps (from *bay)
Red YSL tribute, Rene Caovilla Sandals, and Christian Lacroix crystal sandals ....whew, I'm done until November sales....


----------



## RedSoles74

meganfm said:


> I found them in a small boutique in my city-I tried looking for an online site but I couldn't find anything.



thank you meg, i tried to, but i was not successful either


----------



## crodrigue

Jimmy Choo heeled tall boots (black) with back zippers... on ebay, used once. 
$200!!! bought them about 10 min ago!! YAY!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

jimmy choo shoes bought in barcelona, spain


----------



## pinkmonique73

bagpacker said:


> Just discovered Dune's upscale Black Sand range. I couldn't resist indulging in these babies! They are 120cm (4.5 inches) but surprisingly very stable and comfy so I'm quite impressed.


 
How do these run?  I wear a sice 7-7.5. I have a wedding to attend and these would be perfect! TIA!


----------



## NagaJolokia

CrazyBeautiful, the green on those JC's is fabulous!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Thank you! I love green way too much =)


----------



## QueenCoco

Knowbags74 said:


> thank you meg, i tried to, but i was not successful either


 

They are not zigi, but they have a pair exactly like those on bakers.com. They are called sully, are $100 and they come in black or tan...they are suede though, not leather...HTH

http://www.bakersshoes.com/product.aspx?c=274&p=127639


also, aldo has a pair called yumas which also come in tan or black suede and have the same look. I have these in tan and they are really cute in person..
http://www.aldoshoes.com/us/women/boots/tall-boots/75315154-yumas/91


----------



## bagpacker

pinkmonique73 said:


> How do these run? I wear a sice 7-7.5. I have a wedding to attend and these would be perfect! TIA!


 
*Pinkmonique* they run true to size. enjoy your wedding and post outfit pics


----------



## pinkmonique73

bagpacker said:


> *Pinkmonique* they run true to size. enjoy your wedding and post outfit pics


 
Thank you! The wedding is not until next year! But I am already looking for shoes and a dress terrible right!  you would think I was the bride !LOL! 

If I remember I will


----------



## ayla

I just got these Guccis.. and for a fantastic deal !


----------



## Elsie87

*Sergio Rossi pumps* (consignment find):


----------



## RedSoles74

*Beautiful Purchases ladies!!!*! 

*I have been crazy for boots, here are some of them*
this were last week's


----------



## roussel

love the CL booties


----------



## RedSoles74

^^^ thank you,  i love them too.


----------



## blah956

Knowbags74 said:


> *Beautiful Purchases ladies!!!*!
> 
> *I have been crazy for boots, here are some of them*
> this were last week's
> View attachment 892086
> 
> 
> View attachment 892087
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 892088


 

those chanel "boots" look like panty hose. LOVE IT!


----------



## bagpacker

ayla said:


> I just got these Guccis.. and for a fantastic deal !
> 
> View attachment 891751


----------



## RedSoles74

blah956 said:


> those chanel "boots" look like panty hose. LOVE IT!



thank you for that interesting observation!


----------



## Four Tails

This is cross-posted but I am just so darn in love with these shoes.

Hermes Quiproquo in noir:




I have never found a pair of heels that I liked. I own many pairs, but don't consider any of them comfortable or stable. I have twisted my ankle in 3" Jimmy Choo slingbacks. The sandals held up well but I was hurting pretty badly. Even kitten heels are hazardous to my health.

Is there such a thing as a pair of comfortable heels?


----------



## RedSoles74

QueenCoco said:


> They are not zigi, but they have a pair exactly like those on bakers.com. They are called sully, are $100 and they come in black or tan...they are suede though, not leather...HTH
> 
> http://www.bakersshoes.com/product.aspx?c=274&p=127639
> 
> 
> also, aldo has a pair called yumas which also come in tan or black suede and have the same look. I have these in tan and they are really cute in person..
> http://www.aldoshoes.com/us/women/boots/tall-boots/75315154-yumas/91



thank you sweetie,  for taking the time to look for me. I found other boots


----------



## mysticrita

Just got these Jimmy Choo  ! love them to death !! and the heel is amaaazing.


----------



## QueenCoco

Knowbags74 said:


> thank you sweetie,  for taking the time to look for me. I found other boots


 

I see! they are all gorgeous! I am in love with your chanel sheer boots!


----------



## blah956

Knowbags74 said:


> thank you for that interesting observation!


 
saw them at neiman marcus. i was thisclose to trying them on for the hell of it but the associates were "busy" talkin on the phone and grouping together helping one customer.


----------



## RedSoles74

QueenCoco said:


> I see! they are all gorgeous! I am in love with your chanel sheer boots!



thank you, me too!


----------



## RedSoles74

blah956 said:


> saw them at neiman marcus. i was thisclose to trying them on for the hell of it but the associates were "busy" talkin on the phone and grouping together helping one customer.



interesting! i was on my way to pick up my BF's birthday gift, and i see them on display. I asked a SP to let me try an 8.5. He looked mad because they were closing. He even said, "we are closing in five minutes" .He took forever to get them, i mean forever. I put them on and because i knew they were closed at that point, I made easier for him i tried them on and since i was looking for a pair, i left them on . gave him my CC and left.  I like Saks service a lot better.


----------



## blah956

Knowbags74 said:


> interesting! i was on my way to pick up my BF's birthday gift, and i see them on display. I asked a SP to let me try an 8.5. He looked mad because they were closing. He even said, "we are closing in five minutes" .He took forever to get them, i mean forever. I put them on and because i knew they were closed at that point, I made easier for him i tried them on and since i was looking for a pair, i left them on . gave him my CC and left. I like Saks service a lot better.


 
was this at neiman marcus too? they were an hour from closing. i guess NM really does have bad CS


----------



## webbie

Got these babies! Costume National Round Toe Pumps and Missoni Peep Toe Slingbacks


----------



## RedSoles74

blah956 said:


> was this at neiman marcus too? they were an hour from closing. i guess NM really does have bad CS



yes, in my local NM


----------



## RedSoles74

webbie said:


> Got these babies! Costume National Round Toe Pumps and Missoni Peep Toe Slingbacks



OMG, you got some Missoni shoes  (my favorite designer) congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## poptarts

KS













Marni 








Viktor & Rolf 
_I love the lace and the detail on the heel. Unfortunately they're not the most comfortable thing to walk in _








Proenza & Schouler


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

poptarts said:


> KS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viktor & Rolf
> _I love the lace and the detail on the heel. Unfortunately they're not the most comfortable thing to walk in _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza & Schouler


 
So pretty!


----------



## rdgldy

*poptarts, mysticrita, webbie*-such gorgeous new shoes, everyone!


----------



## samhainophobia

mysticrita said:


> Just got these Jimmy Choo  ! love them to death !! and the heel is amaaazing.





OMG, those are faaaaaaabulous.  Lucky you!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Your Kate Spade flats are darling, *poptarts*.


----------



## mysticrita

rdgldy and samhainophobia thank you so much, i was starting to think that nobody liked my jimmys


----------



## gwendolen

Some Frye Veronicas!


----------



## RedSoles74

love your new V&R *popstart*!


----------



## HauteMama

webbie said:


> Got these babies! Costume National Round Toe Pumps and Missoni Peep Toe Slingbacks


 
LOVE these!


----------



## bonny_montana

Knowbags74 said:


> *Beautiful Purchases ladies!!!*!
> 
> *I have been crazy for boots, here are some of them*
> this were last week's
> View attachment 892086
> 
> 
> View attachment 892087
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 892088


 

I LOVE THEM!! The Chanel boots are simply Divine...


----------



## RedSoles74

^^ thank you! I am going "boot crazy" even though i live in 100 degree weather!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Amazing haul *Knowbags* - congrats!!


----------



## Bagspy

CL pigalle red metallic. Just arrived this morning.


----------



## RedSoles74

Straight-Laced said:


> Amazing haul *Knowbags* - congrats!!



thank you doll!


----------



## samhainophobia

Knowbags74 said:


> ^^ thank you! I am going "boot crazy" even though i live in 100 degree weather!


 
Presumably you do get winter, though, right?  You're just thinking ahead! 

I used to wear 14-eye Docs and various other knee-high boots all summer long when I was in college.  Looking back on it now I'm not sure how I didn't melt or die of heatstroke..but I did it!


----------



## Bagsluver

I bought these three Giuseppe Zanotti pumps 2 days ago. They were so cheap! Pics borrowed from Ebay.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Knowbags74 said:


> *Beautiful Purchases ladies!!!*!
> 
> *I have been crazy for boots, here are some of them*
> this were last week's
> View attachment 892086
> 
> 
> View attachment 892087
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 892088


 

How'd I miss this post 

I love them all! But the 1st pair is my fave


----------



## RedSoles74

samhainophobia said:


> Presumably you do get winter, though, right?  You're just thinking ahead!
> 
> I used to wear 14-eye Docs and various other knee-high boots all summer long when I was in college.  Looking back on it now I'm not sure how I didn't melt or die of heatstroke..but I did it!



^^^^ LOL...   i did that this summer too. Is not like i am outside all day in 100 degree weather.  I wore some CL's boots a few times and i was fine, i did however got some cuts and bruises on the back on my feet for not streching them before i wore them out for the first time. I still have them.:wacko. Here we really don't have a "winter season".. maybe during november and december a few cold days.


----------



## RedSoles74

~Fabulousity~ said:


> How'd I miss this post
> 
> I love them all! But the 1st pair is my fave



*thank you Fabulosity*! . My of my favorites too. not too comfortable, but oh well!


----------



## RedSoles74

Bagsluver said:


> I bought these three Giuseppe Zanotti pumps 2 days ago. They were so cheap! Pics borrowed from Ebay.



love the first pair. Blue is so in now. HOT


----------



## Bagsluver

Knowbags74 said:


> love the first pair. Blue is so in now. HOT


Thanks! I forgot to add that I love those Chanel boots! Fire!


----------



## RedSoles74

^^^ thank you


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Just got these Cole Haan by Maria Sharapova flats


----------



## carlinha

Louboutin Rouge Metal Patent Bianca 
from St. Honore, Paris
(please excuse my semi-fresh mosquito bites!)


----------



## maryelle

carlinha said:


> Louboutin Rouge Metal Patent Bianca
> from St. Honore, Paris


omg those look FIERCE on your feet! totally TDF! how are they when going out?


----------



## carlinha

maryelle said:


> omg those look FIERCE on your feet! totally TDF! how are they when going out?



thanks *maryelle*!  i don't know how they will hold up with time yet, cuz i just got them last night ... so far, walking around at home they are OK!


----------



## RedSoles74

[/QUOTE]

congrats, they are stunning! and the color is divine!


----------



## PANda_USC

Christian Louboutin Maggies in Purple/Navy Suede with Gold Mesh, $930 w/o tax at Barney's..featured on the Forbes site some time ago..


----------



## Ilgin

poptarts said:


> KS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viktor & Rolf
> _I love the lace and the detail on the heel. Unfortunately they're not the most comfortable thing to walk in _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza & Schouler


 
I want these Marnis great purchase, congrats!!


----------



## poptarts

*~Fabulousity~*, *rdgldy*, *WhitleyGilbert*, *Knowbags74*, *llgin*. Thank you guys so much for your kind compliments  

*llgin*: I had been searching for those Marnis, then found it at my local NM Last Call center for $150!!

*carlinha* & *PANda_USC:* Your new CL's are TDF!


----------



## RedSoles74

PANda_USC said:


> Christian Louboutin Maggies in Purple/Navy Suede with Gold Mesh, $930 w/o tax at Barney's..featured on the Forbes site some time ago..



congrats on your CL's! my BFF just bought those last night, they color combination is TDF!


----------



## Charlie

poptarts said:


> KS



Gorgeous!1 I love these shoes


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

giuseppe zanotti


----------



## RedSoles74

^^


----------



## Drummer

My last shoe purchase have been Giuseppe Zanotti ballerinas.


----------



## Jaded81

Chanel heels...


----------



## Jaded81

one more =)


----------



## dramakitten

Brian Atwood OTK choc suede
Fendi Goth boot
Ysl OTK blk suede runway boot
Prada Brn leather flat OTK boot
Gucci blk leather 'Kills' bootie
Demeulemeester convertible wedge smooth leather


----------



## Bay

I am boring and just ordered a pair of Minnetonkas from moccasinsales.com


----------



## Bagspy

These two pairs of Louboutins are among 13 pairs of shoes that I bought for the past 2 1/2 weeks:


----------



## MissPrivé

Manolo Blahnik Scadere in Bronze
Christian Louboutin Youyou Peep Toes in Navy
Christian Louboutin Glitter VP in Marine


----------



## kvwel

Love the chanel's!!


----------



## kvwel

Four Tails..........great shoes!


----------



## kvwel

kuromi-chan said:


> picked these up yesterday....
> 
> * Valentino Crystal Bow Pumps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*I LOVE these shoes.....just gorgeous!!!!*_


----------



## annemerrick

Drool^^^^^


----------



## misscoco

LOVE THESE!!! so beautiful 



kvwel said:


> kuromi-chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> picked these up yesterday....
> 
> * Valentino Crystal Bow Pumps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*I LOVE these shoes.....just gorgeous!!!!*_
Click to expand...


----------



## prettycitygirl

kvwel said:


> kuromi-chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> picked these up yesterday....
> 
> * Valentino Crystal Bow Pumps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*I LOVE these shoes.....just gorgeous!!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are so wonderful and beautiful!  I saw them at NM last week but had just purchased 2-pairs of Loubs from Saks so I didn't try them on.  Wow, they are stunning though!  I need a pair now!
Click to expand...


----------



## inverved

*Dior Strappy Platform Sandals*


----------



## pursemania

*No 1 diva*:  where did you find those?!!  I love the blue with the black!!


----------



## Bagspy

Just arrived an hour ago, Marni purple rubber pump with leather strap:


----------



## inverved

pursemania said:


> *No 1 diva*:  where did you find those?!!  I love the blue with the black!!



That's why I love them too! 

I bought them from Saks.com, the only place they sell them online.


----------



## Creole

Charles David..not "new new"..a couples weeks old lol.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Bagspy said:


> Just arrived an hour ago, Marni purple rubber pump with leather strap:


 

beautiful! Love the color.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Creole said:


> Charles David..not "new new"..a couples weeks old lol.


 
Hot!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Creole said:


> Charles David..not "new new"..a couples weeks old lol.


Wow, where did you get these at? I need a pair!!


----------



## natassha68

Brian Atwood Scarpa Nude Smoke 140's 
with flash
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 without flash


----------



## Creole

CoachGirl12 said:


> Wow, where did you get these at? I need a pair!!


 DSW for a steal!!


----------



## Creole

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Hot!


 thanks!


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG *Natassha!*  Those babies are HOT!


----------



## Bagspy

That Nude Brian Atwood is hot!! Great pumps Natassha. What's the heels height?


----------



## natassha68

Thanks *Duke & Bagspy* 

they are 5.5", although they feel higher lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^hats off to you! I can't even do a 4" heel


----------



## sofakingsweet

just bought these yesterday! dolce vita over-the-knee suede nathan boots @nordstrom!


----------



## Bagspy

^Cool boots *sofakingsweet*! Love the color.


----------



## Bagspy

Here's another purchase (through ebay). Red patent platforms Lanvin 08;


----------



## bcbgurl19

dolce vita viola


----------



## iluvmandarins

Nice purchases everyone! Got these Jimmy Choos on sale...thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love the cage sandals *hkc!*


----------



## iluvmandarins

*Dukeprincess*...Thank you


----------



## MissPrivé

My latest shoe purchase:

Christian Louboutin Studded Pigalle 100
Balmain Suede Buckled Ankle Boots
DKNY Moore sequined Sneakers


----------



## Alana1981

My latest shoe purchase is a pair of Vivienne Westwood/Melissa Lady Dragon shoes in pearl with red hearts. Can't wait for their arrival!


----------



## LadyIllusion

A pair of UGGs, which served me extremely well last week in London!


most-comfortable-shoes.com/images/ugg_sunset.jpg (google images).


----------



## bagladyseattle

Here is my recent purchase from Yoox.


----------



## diane_lexus

natassha68 said:


> Brian Atwood Scarpa Nude Smoke 140's
> with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash



...WOW.  those are amazing.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^^Wow....I think my jaw just dropped!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Giuseppe Zanotti boots


----------



## PANda_USC

Christian Louboutin Maggies in Lilac/Navy Suede! Posted them on the CL threads but thought I'd post them here too


----------



## Pishi

I just ordered these Loeffler Randall boots...not sure which color I am going to keep!  Hopefully I won't consider them too "Flashdance" once I see them on my feet!


----------



## annemerrick

Panda....Love the Loubs!

Pishi...they are cute boots.  Looking forward to seeing pics of them on!

And for me.... Sergio Rossi


----------



## PANda_USC

*annemerrick*, thank you! Love the cut out design on your new Rossi's! Tres moderne!


----------



## Pishi

Anne...we'll see what happens when I get them.  You know how internet shopping goes.  You get a high, and then they arrive and you wonder what you were thinking.  =)

PANda...awesome CLs!  Really pretty!


----------



## carousel eyes

Just purchased the DKNY Annas from Gilt Fuse!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Pishi*, thank you! I love em too. Is that your pug eating a shoe in your avatar? O_O


----------



## Pishi

PANda...nope, not my pug.  My pug would drop the shoes immediately and ask for a treat!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got these Jessica Simpson boots in black suede... never owned a pair of black tall boots before so this is new for me!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Here is what they look like on, what do you gals think??


----------



## marbella8

I love those Sergio Rossis.  He makes the most comfortable shoes.  The best!  I want a pair too !  Where did you get them?

As for the DKNYs, I'm not usually a fan of her/their shoes, but that is just so funky and cute!


----------



## marbella8

Pishi said:


> I just ordered these Loeffler Randall boots...not sure which color I am going to keep! Hopefully I won't consider them too "Flashdance" once I see them on my feet!


 
Pishi- you always have the best shoes!  I love them.  I wish I could suck it up and but some Tributes like you!  I am still waiting to get some on sale.

btw- your name is Pishi, but there's a pug/dog on your picture, I always laugh when I see you post b/c of that dichotomy.  Have a great day and post photos when you get the Loeffler boots.  

Mar


----------



## Milsy

Just got these new sandals from fleabay. Love them. Made possible by a very nice TPFer.
BCBGirls. Pic credit: me.


----------



## Pishi

marbella8 said:


> Pishi- you always have the best shoes!  I love them.  I wish I could suck it up and but some Tributes like you!  I am still waiting to get some on sale.
> 
> btw- your name is Pishi, but there's a pug/dog on your picture, I always laugh when I see you post b/c of that dichotomy.  Have a great day and post photos when you get the Loeffler boots.
> 
> Mar



Marbella, thanks for the compliment.    Perhaps you'll find some Tribs on Ebay. I know some of the girls got them on sale...that's some true sleuthing, in my opinion.

(I know, it is fun that I have a happoo (sp?) in my avatar and my nickname is Pishi...the nickname is a farsi remnant of a previous relationship.  for those of you who don't speak Farsi, happoo is a puppy and pishi means kitten)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just got these Jessica Simpson boots in black suede... never owned a pair of black tall boots before so this is new for me!
> 
> content.nordstrom.com/ImageGallery/store/product/MediumLarge/5/_5827885.jpg


 

I like them! cute.


----------



## Pishi

CoachGirl12 said:


> Here is what they look like on, what do you gals think??


 
Looks good!  And versatile...


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> Here is what they look like on, what do you gals think??



Girl, those boots are *HOT!!! *Love them...I hope u kept them! Congrats!!!


----------



## vlore

I have been searching and searching for cute but 'not bulky' motorcycle boots, so opted for these: 
*Tory Burch*


And these super gorgy *Guiseppe Zanotti* (hunted them down like a crazy woman!!!)


----------



## nwhite

CoachGirl12 said:


> Here is what they look like on, what do you gals think??


 
Very cute boots CoachGirl!  They look great on you!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Girl, those boots are *HOT!!! *Love them...I hope u kept them! Congrats!!!


haha thanks V! I plan on keeping them for now... I'm not going to wear them yet because I have to get certain leggings and sweaters to wear w/these boots! I better hurry up soon because its suppose to snow again here tomorrow!


----------



## CoachGirl12

nwhite said:


> Very cute boots CoachGirl!  They look great on you!


Thank you nwhite! They are my first pair of tall boots, so I'm excited! Surprised that I found a pair that fit considering my calves are so big!


----------



## klj

vlore said:


> I have been searching and searching for cute but 'not bulky' motorcycle boots, so opted for these:
> *Tory Burch*
> View attachment 909288
> 
> And these super gorgy *Guiseppe Zanotti* (hunted them down like a crazy woman!!!)
> View attachment 909289




Love your shoes choices..but I REALLY LOVE your doggy in your avatar(is it your dog?)
That' my HG dog!...ha!
I will have one someday..already have a name picked out and everything..sooo cute~


----------



## indi3r4

*My first CL!* 






*Zara studded booties *


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Gorgeous boots!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Tory Burch Passion Purple Reva flats from the Saks F&F sale:


----------



## lorihmatthews

Loeffler Randall boots, also from the Saks sale. If you have wider calves these boots are for you! The buckles are adjustable so they have quite a range around you calves. 

I know I look extra stylish in my cropped sweatpants today. BTW, these boots definitely run TTS. I ordered 1/2 size up because that's what I usually take with boots but I am going to have to send them back and get my regular size.

Stock pic is from Saks website.


----------



## cailinzheng

Burberry Mid Calf Check Rain Boots!

http://www.fashion-style.becomegorgeous.com/shoes/burberry_rain_boots-1067.html


----------



## CoachGirl12

cailinzheng said:


> Burberry Mid Calf Check Rain Boots!
> 
> http://www.fashion-style.becomegorgeous.com/shoes/burberry_rain_boots-1067.html


Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## vlore

klj said:


> Love your shoes choices..but I REALLY LOVE your doggy in your avatar(is it your dog?)
> That' my HG dog!...ha!
> I will have one someday..already have a name picked out and everything..sooo cute~


*
Thank you!!!* Well, the doggie in my avatar is 1 of my 4 dachshunds!!!   Her name is Dora and she is a sweetheart! What is keepin' you from getting one?! They really are wonderful dogs!


----------



## klj

vlore said:


> *
> Thank you!!!* Well, the doggie in my avatar is 1 of my 4 dachshunds!!!   Her name is Dora and she is a sweetheart! What is keepin' you from getting one?! They really are wonderful dogs!



We live in a townhome..not much for a yard,etc...I'm hoping we move next summer.. find a house with a yard...more room for a dog. Fiancee doesn't want one here and I understand completely...I would give in easier than him..lol
There are so many of them in my neighborhood that I just visit with them for now until I get my own! 
Sooooo cute!!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

Fendi heels


----------



## Pishi

lorihmatthews said:


> Loeffler Randall boots, also from the Saks sale. If you have wider calves these boots are for you! The buckles are adjustable so they have quite a range around you calves.
> 
> I know I look extra stylish in my cropped sweatpants today. BTW, these boots definitely run TTS. I ordered 1/2 size up because that's what I usually take with boots but I am going to have to send them back and get my regular size.
> 
> Stock pic is from Saks website.


 
Lori, really like these!  I wanted the ankle boots but they were out of stock.  Waiting til Monday to get the new LR boots, and hope they are cool enough to keep!  Are these comfy?


----------



## Pishi

Okay, just bought these off the Loeffler Randall website.  I'm struggling which shoe I'm actually going to keep in October...so far, bought Prada black suede booties (going back because it appears that Prada is now narrower than they've been the past few years, and no longer so comfy!!  ) 

I also bought two LR booties, waiting for delivery on Monday.  And I just ordered these.  I think these are the winners...but we'll wait to see what happens when I get them!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Pishi said:


> Lori, really like these!  I wanted the ankle boots but they were out of stock.  Waiting til Monday to get the new LR boots, and hope they are cool enough to keep!  Are these comfy?



Thanks! Yes, they are *extremely* comfortable and not super flat, so I know my feet won't get sore in them. Plus, as an added bonus the straps are all adjustable so you can really tailor the way they fit your leg. I *highly *recommend them!


----------



## Ilgin

Stefanel booties


----------



## MASEML

I just purchased these brian atwood pumps/booties (not sure what to call them)...question is, do we like it in black suede or purple suede? I opted for black...

Picture of Black: 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1255813129308

Picture of Purple: 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48494


----------



## kathyinjapan

smart wool slippers, the red ones! 

athleta.gap.com/Asset_Archive/ATWeb/Assets/Product/719/719436/main/at719436-01p01v01.jpg 

REI didn't have them in store so I ordered them online and will get them delivered to the store


----------



## MichelleD

Today - Rouge Christian Louboutin Bianca's and Asphalt & Black Gucci Riddle Platform Booties.


----------



## immashoesaddict

Ilgin said:


> Stefanel booties


 

these are hot!! do you mind if i ask where you got them from ?


----------



## mikoism

MASEML said:


> I just purchased these brian atwood pumps/booties (not sure what to call them)...question is, do we like it in black suede or purple suede? I opted for black...
> 
> Picture of Black:
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1255813129308
> 
> Picture of Purple:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48494


both gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gingerstar

Prada motorcyle boots


----------



## Pishi

^^Gingerstar, sounds great...how bout a pict?


----------



## rdgldy

Pishi said:


> Okay, just bought these off the Loeffler Randall website.  I'm struggling which shoe I'm actually going to keep in October...so far, bought Prada black suede booties (going back because it appears that Prada is now narrower than they've been the past few years, and no longer so comfy!!  )
> 
> I also bought two LR booties, waiting for delivery on Monday.  And I just ordered these.  I think these are the winners...but we'll wait to see what happens when I get them!



I love these.


----------



## midorichan

grey frye allie pumps: http://www.zappos.com/frye-allie-softy-pump-slate

i hope they dont turn out too piratey!


----------



## Pishi

rdgldy said:


> I love these.



Thanks Rdgldy.  I hope they are as cool as I think they are.  Lately I've been thinking that designer shoes are like $300 more than they should be a pair.  I fell in love with a pair of MBs lately but couldn't go for the $800 price tag.  While LR is not cheap, these are definitely less expensive than MBs and JCs...and of course CLs.  =)


----------



## marbella8

(I know, it is fun that I have a happoo (sp?) in my avatar and my nickname is Pishi...the nickname is a farsi remnant of a previous relationship. for those of you who don't speak Farsi, happoo is a puppy and pishi means kitten)[/QUOTE]

  Did you like the boots?  I found some Tributes on sale at the outlets, but I really want the black or grey patent, which are not on sale.  Barneys had the black patent on sale last year, but were out of my size (35 or 35.5, which of course, since we tend to be shorties with small feet and love the super high heels).  I am gonna wait til the holidays, and if I can't find them on sale, then maybe I'll suck it up and get a pair!  

Mar


----------



## roussel

Pelle Moda platform sandals and Steven Stardom flats


----------



## Ilgin

immashoesaddict said:


> these are hot!! do you mind if i ask where you got them from ?


 
Not at all ... I live in Turkey and I got them from my local Stefanel store, I was looking for that kind of booties for fall u know, comfy and stylish and these are really good


----------



## Pishi

midorichan said:


> grey frye allie pumps: http://www.zappos.com/frye-allie-softy-pump-slate
> 
> i hope they dont turn out too piratey!



these are cute!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

poptarts said:


> KS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viktor & Rolf
> _I love the lace and the detail on the heel. Unfortunately they're not the most comfortable thing to walk in _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza & Schouler


May I ask where you purchased those bronze Marni's?


----------



## luvtami

OMG, I love those Kate Spades pictured above -- fantastic haul!

These are my new shoes, which I know are definitely not everyone's cup of tea, but they really work for me and my outfits.

Rachel Comey sandal/bootie wedges.


----------



## Pishi

Luvtami, they look comfortable!  I'm really enjoying the wedge look lately.  And not the huge elevated platform wedge, but a more delicate wedge...like these.


----------



## Elsie87

Christian Louboutin "Candy" flats:


----------



## muggles

Love your CL's^^


----------



## luvtami

Pishi said:


> Luvtami, they look comfortable!  I'm really enjoying the wedge look lately.  And not the huge elevated platform wedge, but a more delicate wedge...like these.




Yes! Thank you for understanding exactly the type of wedges I've been trying to add to my closet...

I don't wear platform wedges because it adds more height than I want -- it really is a challenge finding a "flat" wedge!

OMG, those studded Louboutins are to die for that were just posted!


----------



## Bagnista

MASEML said:


> I just purchased these brian atwood pumps/booties (not sure what to call them)...question is, do we like it in black suede or purple suede? I opted for black...
> 
> Picture of Black:
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1255813129308
> 
> Picture of Purple:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48494



Hay..

I'm thinking about purchasing the purple Lola's today.  How do they fit? How does it look on?? Can you please post some pics...... Thanks......


----------



## vesna

well, tonight I went for it...ordered Fiorentini and Baker caramel EMMA boots


----------



## vesna

I also found crazy shoes, for my brown suede Miu Miu  bow in my signature:


----------



## samoXenina

a pair of jimmy choo sandals and a pair of ysl sandals


----------



## Mia Bella

Here are my new Fiorentini + Baker Eternity boots. Big thanks to *trishaluvslv* aka my shoe-twin for being the best shopping buddy today! 

I know the watermarks ruin the pics but a reseller stole a bunch of my Balenciaga pics (including modeling shots) and now I need to tag everything! 

With jeans!





Front:





Side:





Outfit:






I told DH that I'll be sleeping in them tonight.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Elsie87 said:


> Christian Louboutin "Candy" flats:



I passed on these a few weeks ago but I can't get them out of my head! Love them!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*Everyone has made such great purchases!  Too many stunning shoes to comment on them all.* 



Ilgin said:


> Stefanel booties



These are so greatt!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

*Vesna* and *Mia Bella* I have a serious case of Fiorentini & Baker boot envy!!!
I just love the caramel Emma's with the contrasting lace *Vesna* 

Your modeling shots are fabulous *Mia Bella*.  The Eternity boots styled with the dress is simply stunning


----------



## vesna

Mia Bella said:


> Here are my new Fiorentini + Baker Eternity boots. Big thanks to *trishaluvslv* aka my shoe-twin for being the best shopping buddy today!
> 
> I know the watermarks ruin the pics but a reseller stole a bunch of my Balenciaga pics (including modeling shots) and now I need to tag everything!
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> I told DH that I'll be sleeping in them tonight.


 

you look sooooooooooo great in those

That was my first choice, but since I have black boots relatively new, I would not dare...I went for the sister Emma boot...yours is amazing, and I still have no clue about mine, they are on their way


----------



## Mia Bella

*Straight-Laced*: You are such a sweetheart, thanks so much!  It's surprising that the boots go so well with that dress which is edgy but also pretty feminine. It's awesome what a pair of cool boots can do!

*vesna*: Thank you! Your F+B Emma boots that you ordered are beautiful! The color is a gorgeous neutral and LOVE the laces. I didn't see those at Barney's but I can assure you, I would have seriously ogled them.  Can't wait to see your pics when they arrive!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks for the compliments, ladies!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

camilla skovgaard shoes and more =)


----------



## Bagsluver

I went on a serious shoppign spree. I purchased Sam Edelman Kailee http://www.shoes.com/Shopping/productdetails.aspx?catalog_name=web&pg=5075577&p=EC1114434&CMP=OTC-GoogleBase&partnerid=GoogleBase&cpc=GoogleBase&=campaign=Sam+Edelman&category=W&cpckw=Sam+Edelman+Womens+Kailee+Boot+(Chestnut)&CAWELAID=242515409

http://i.ebayimg.com/10/!BbR+VG!BWk~$(KGrHqQOKkIEq4-9HQ!UBKvRIl,ws!~~_12.JPG


----------



## Expy00

Chanel black/white Ligne Cambon Flats - 2009: Purchased at my local Nordstrom store this past weekend...


----------



## ldp

To Mia Bella: Love, love, love!! I finally broke down and got those F+B beauties in red (how many years have I written about pining for them?) a few weeks ago. I don't have a pic of them on me, but here's the image from the Ped site:





Don't they feel utterly fantastic on? I knew they'd be great, but I really didn't expect them to be as great as they are. I tried mine on as soon as the UPS guy was off my porch and didn't take them off all day. And any excuse now is a good excuse for buckling up. Did I mention I love them? I LOVE THEM.


----------



## mayen120

ldp said:


> To Mia Bella: Love, love, love!! I finally broke down and got those F+B beauties in red (how many years have I written about pining for them?) a few weeks ago. I don't have a pic of them on me, but here's the image from the Ped site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they feel utterly fantastic on? I knew they'd be great, but I really didn't expect them to be as great as they are. I tried mine on as soon as the UPS guy was off my porch and didn't take them off all day. And any excuse now is a good excuse for buckling up. Did I mention I love them? I LOVE THEM.






your boots are TDF!!!!


----------



## ohbytheway

Just bouth,Violet Hunters.  Oh so stylish at the kiddies games.

IDP, love the F&S.  Do they make the front of your foot long?  Flat boots tend to do that and I can't try the on.


----------



## lorihmatthews

New colors from Tory Burch, purchased at the Saks F&F sale. The colors are Passion Purple and Far Leaf (according to the boxes).


----------



## mayen120

lorihmatthews said:


> New colors from Tory Burch, purchased at the Saks F&F sale. The colors are Passion Purple and Far Leaf (according to the boxes).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty colors!!!!


----------



## Mia Bella

ldp said:


> To Mia Bella: Love, love, love!! I finally broke down and got those F+B beauties in red (how many years have I written about pining for them?) a few weeks ago. I don't have a pic of them on me, but here's the image from the Ped site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they feel utterly fantastic on? I knew they'd be great, but I really didn't expect them to be as great as they are. I tried mine on as soon as the UPS guy was off my porch and didn't take them off all day. And any excuse now is a good excuse for buckling up. Did I mention I love them? I LOVE THEM.


 
YES! They are the absolute BEST! I don't know how I survived without them.  I'm planning on selling a couple of my other boots because they never quite fit in the calf. Then I may have to buy some more of these in brown! That red is GORGEOUS BTW. I bet you get loads of compliments on them.


----------



## vesna

Mia Bella said:


> YES! They are the absolute BEST! I don't know how I survived without them.  I'm planning on selling a couple of my other boots because they never quite fit in the calf. Then I may have to buy some more of these in brown! That red is GORGEOUS BTW. I bet you get loads of compliments on them.


 
ohhhhhhhh, these are really to die for, red is amazing....however I knew that they would open an entire new  bag hunt, or whatever...I just opted for neutral (kind of neutral, I haven't seen them yet, but in a few days I hope, ohhhh, I can not wait)...everyone is saying how great they are, and I have never touched them


----------



## vesna

ldp said:


> To Mia Bella: Love, love, love!! I finally broke down and got those F+B beauties in red (how many years have I written about pining for them?) a few weeks ago. I don't have a pic of them on me, but here's the image from the Ped site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they feel utterly fantastic on? I knew they'd be great, but I really didn't expect them to be as great as they are. I tried mine on as soon as the UPS guy was off my porch and didn't take them off all day. And any excuse now is a good excuse for buckling up. Did I mention I love them? I LOVE THEM.


 
dear ldp, I just realized that I have read YOUR  posts about Emma boots to decide on size, when I was researching about eternity vs emma (your post from September about sizing,  talking to Ped on the phone before ordering)....right after reading your post I took a deep breath and plunged too. Thanks for giving me courage. I am also 38.5, and ordered 38.


----------



## Bagnista

CrazyBeautifulU said:


> much more photos are available of these camilla skovgaard shoes and more =)




I love, love, love those.. gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can yo pls tell me more abot those shoes and more pics PLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...


----------



## Bagnista

Here are my Brian Atwood shoes...


----------



## Bagnista

Mia Bella said:


> Here are my new Fiorentini + Baker Eternity boots. Big thanks to *trishaluvslv* aka my shoe-twin for being the best shopping buddy today!
> 
> I know the watermarks ruin the pics but a reseller stole a bunch of my Balenciaga pics (including modeling shots) and now I need to tag everything!
> 
> With jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told DH that I'll be sleeping in them tonight.



Love the whole look with the dress.. Very sleek....


----------



## MissPrivé

Just got these two:

Christian Louboutin Open Clic 120 (wanted them so bad since may!)
Christian Louboutin Glitter Ron Rons in Bronze


----------



## Ilgin

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *Everyone has made such great purchases! Too many stunning shoes to comment on them all.*
> 
> 
> 
> These are so greatt!!!


 
Thank you!

and my most recent purchase is another pair of Prada booties


----------



## Nico3327

I just won the shoes in my avatar (CL Anthracite Specchio Bling Bling) on ebay!!!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I got these Burberry flats at the Saks F&F sale - so comfy and cute!


----------



## nessahhh

these boots: zara trf, zara, kimchi blue.


----------



## calicaliente

I snagged a pair of Frye Gabby's in black on clearance


----------



## .jourdyn.

Nico3327 said:


> I just won the shoes in my avatar (CL Anthracite Specchio Bling Bling) on ebay!!!



Those CL's are gorgeous!


----------



## iMunz

Brian Atwood black pumps and Louboutin studded vps


----------



## Swanky

This thread passed our 5,000 mark that we archive threads at.
A new one has been started, enjoy!

New thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...-shoe-purchases-here-521171.html#post12906702


----------

